#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-27
<inkvizitor68sl> фыа
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<deedzhey> аоа
<sharikoff> До чего дошел прогресс, труд физический исчез..
<bugz_it> здравствуйте подскажите , устанавливаю ubuntu 11.04, после разбития диска на разделы , дают выбрать часовой пояс на этом установка виснет, внизу окна "посчет пропусаемых файлов" ждал долго неподсчитало
<bugz_it> типично? есть решение?
<deedzhey> проверь контрольную сумму исошника, проверь память мемтестом
<bugz_it> ну диск я писал 8х и на виртуальную машину поставил без проблем
<bugz_it> я вот подумал, на даной машине доступ в интернет , только после авторизации екафик инспектора, не пытается ли убунта чего скачать?
<bugz_it> травик*
<bugz_it> пробовал с включенной и выключенной галочкой "скачать обновления при установке"
<deedzhey> отсоедини провод на время установки
<bugz_it> ок , пойду тестить память и отсоединять провода) спасибо
<deedzhey> была такая проблема, но вроде поаравили давно
<lera> драсти уважаемые! просвятите пожалуйста, VirtualBox много требует ресурсов? ну например что ты под виндой игрушку какую нить запустить, тормозить сильно будет?
<lera> ой, не virtualbox, а VMware
<lera> кто пользуется, расскажите впечатления
<lera> заранее спасибо
<deedzhey> вмваре-сервер жрет вроде меньше, виртуалбокс-хедлес, но он как бы не для игрушек
<deedzhey> а для игрушек как раз лучше виртуалбокса не найти
<lera> а кроме вайна, есть альтернатива? для игрушек что бы? конкретно нужна ARMA2
<lera> deedzhey: пасип) буду юзать виртуалбокс)
<Umren> deedzhey, сапера если только
<Umren> и пасьянс паук.
<Umren> lera, хочешь играть, ставь оффтопик
<Umren> или настраивай вайн
<lera> Umren: под вайном арма не идёт, проверено(
<deedzhey> Umren, быстрей чем вмваре-то, полюбэ
<Umren> значит ты его не умеешь готовить
<Umren> lera, на вбоксе будет еще хуже.
<Umren> в игрульки это в винду
<Umren> lera, зачем тебе убунту?
<lera> да мне только одна арма и нужна... я больше не играю ни во что(((
<Umren> играй в тукс рейсера
<Umren> http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Umren> тоже тридэ.
<|Amblnb|> на линксигры надо ити, тама много игр..
<lera> спасибо, но мне нужна арма :)
<|Amblnb|> Может  там есть похожая
<Umren> lera, тогда тебе не нужна убунту :)
<lera> не, кубунта мне дороже)))
<Umren> тогда забудь
<Umren> повзрослей
<lera> куда уж ещё... и так бабушка)))
<|Amblnb|> Или комп мощьней нужен
<Umren> lera, бабушка ? круто
<Umren> и сколько внуков?
<lera> ну я ж образно сказала)))
<deedzhey> чего набросились-то? пусть попробует
<Umren> трата времени
<Umren> зачем тратить время на заведомо провальное дело
<Umren> запускать арму 2 в виртуалбоксе в винде?
<lera> Umren: а Вы пробовали уже?
<Umren> 1 фпс может и будет
<Umren> если повезет - 2
<Umren> lera, попробуй если не веришь
<lera> я под вайном её запускала, но там проблемы с текстурами, накаком то ресурсе прочитала, что это максимум что можно добиться под вайном
<deedzhey> lera, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19080
<deedzhey> вот еще
<Umren> спс кэп
<Umren> What does not
<Umren> - Textures
<Umren> http://appdb.winehq.org/appimage.php?iId=29454
<Umren> lera, либо так, либо под виндой
<Umren> выбирай.
<victor0000> вине наша
<deedzhey> Umren, твои слова про неумение готовить? просвети нас несмышленых
<Umren> игра не популярная особо, поэтому там бронза только и 2 багрепорта
<Umren> стопудова если там хакать кие нидь дллки или пихать текстуры напрямую будет лучше
<Umren> но это не стоит потерянного времени
<lera> вашего времени, а не моего:)
<Umren> твоего стоит?)
<lera> у меня его очень много, почему бы не попробовать? для общего развития! к тому же я не имела ещё дел с виртуалбоксом, потому читаю что этот опят не помешает
<lera> *опыт
<chravn> приветствую.
<Umren> lera[away], если у тебя его очень много, займи его чем нибудь другим - более полезным
<lera[away]> например?
<|Amblnb|> А как найти подходяее ему видео? *** etracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Umren> lera[away], поднимай ВВП страны ;)
<lera[away]> я лучше позабочусь о демографии)
<Umren> тоже неплохо
<Umren> по минимум трое детей тогда
<deedzhey> lera, только дополнения гостевые для винды нужно в безопасном режиме ставить (f8 при загрузке),
<deedzhey> и потом в настройках машины 3д включить
<chravn> Такой вопрос. НУжно заставить php  вставлять данные которые он берёт с html страницы  в базу данных mysql есть строка http://paste.org.ru/?r4cbc3 но в базе появляется пустая строка. при это echo нормально выводит значения.
<lera[away]> планирую 4)
<Umren> chravn, #php
<lera[away]> deedzhey: пасип, учту, но я думаю ещё не раз обращусь с вопросм) потому что не может быть что бы с первого раза и сразу всё работало)))
<|Amblnb|> lera[away]: Интернет с мобильного вот так с первого раза настраивал на линуксе, а на офтопике только после выдёргивания последней волосины с одного места...
<lera[away]> |Amblnb|: и та бывает)
<lera[away]> *так
<lera[away]> deedzhey: и сразу вопрос, о размере выделяемой памяти... у меня 4 гб на ноуте... а сколько оптимально будет, что бы как говориться и нам и вам...
<deedzhey> lera, 2? (=
<|Amblnb|> Не больше половины
<deedzhey> смотря, что ставишь, для икспи и гига хватит
<|Amblnb|> Я её на 256 видел )
<|Amblnb|> правда там 300 подкачка занята была )
<Umren> deedzhey, а игру ей запускать на чем?
<deedzhey> Umren, не понял
<|Amblnb|> Там всё пойдёт, вопрос только насколько быстро )
<Umren> deedzhey, ты думаешь гига памяти хватит ОС + heavy 3d игре ?
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> вы в виртмашине игры запускать собрались?
<Umren> vdrandom, ага, бред
<Umren> я уже выразил свое мнение раньше =)
<vdrandom> ну почему же
<lera[away]> в том то и проблема... хочу попробовать ARMA 2 запутить...
<vdrandom> визуальные новеллы ок идут
<Umren> vdrandom, да
<Umren> vdrandom, а кризис не ок
<vdrandom> а кризиз в принципе не ок лол
<deedzhey> икспи для работы надо 256 метров
<deedzhey> а про эту арму я в первый раз слышу
<Umren> vdrandom, ну вот они хотят запустить ARMA2 в виртуалбоксе и "играть" в нее еще
<lera[away]> не они, а я...
<vdrandom> тридэ, лол
<vdrandom> не. либо вайн, либо дуалбут
<Umren> я вот так и представляю как это "летает" в виртуалбоксе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePrwLMi1fyQ
<vdrandom> вбокс - безнадёжно
<vdrandom> будет ещё смешнее, если аппаратной поддержки виртуализации не будет
<Umren> lera[away], ты вобще away!
<lera[away]> но всё равно, проверить надо) мне например это интересно
<vdrandom> да проверяй, чоужтам
<lera[away]> Umren: спасибо на добром слове
<vdrandom> но на тридэ такого уровня 1 ГБ мало
<vdrandom> 2~2,5 надо выделять
<Umren> самое смешное, что у нее ноут
<vdrandom> ох лол
<vdrandom> ну ладно
<vdrandom> пусть помучается
<Umren> мазохизм - наша религия lera[away]  ?
<lera[away]> у меня ноут asus j71a, почитай, машинка совсем не слабая
<vdrandom> да ладно
<Umren> Заданным условиям не соответствует ни один товар.
<Umren> нет такого
<vdrandom> плюнет, сообразит дуалбут
<Umren> vdrandom, про это была речь час назад
<Umren> vdrandom, не убедил
<vdrandom> а и не надо
<vdrandom> раскопать, что ли, свой вбокс, допройти Канон...
<Umren> фоддер?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> Kanon
<vdrandom> визуальную новеллу. няшную.
<Umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannon_Fodder
<Umren> ))
<lera[away]> я просто не хочу ставить винду отдельно, из принципа... тогда бы уж на винде и сидела
<Umren> я эту игру помню на супер нинтендо
<lera[away]> ладно, все умные. а я одна тут дура...
<Umren> lera[away], ну вот ставь винду, играй в игрушки
<Umren> lera[away], линукс для взрослых людей
<lera[away]> не хочется говорить, но я уже вижу кто взрослый
<lera[away]> спасибо за помощь)
<vdrandom> Umren, а это и под досбоксом пойдёт
<Umren> пожалуйста
<vdrandom> ммм. вот почему-то у людей, когда с ними делишься опытом, возникает отторжения вида "вы меня дураком считаете"
<deedzhey> Umren, ну фиг знает. у меня племянник в вормукс рубится, не возражает против того что линукс
<vdrandom> глупость и отсутствие опыта - разные вещи, если что :)
<Umren> vdrandom, гордые все
<deedzhey> и взрослые (=
<vdrandom> deedzhey, круто. а я вот не проникся, мне оригинальные червяки больше нравятся. а ещё больше - Worms Reloaded.
<vdrandom> кстати, отлично идут под вайном
<lera[away]> я не против того что бы делиться опытом, но я сказала что всего лишь хочу попоробовать, узнать что есть виртуал бокс... а арму выбрала просто так, потому что знакома с ней...
<Umren> ежики под лиунксом неплохоие.
<Umren> *ну
<vdrandom> всё равно не торт
<lera[away]> вам станет лече если я поставлю worms?
<vdrandom> lera[away], а ты тут при чём?
<Umren> lera[away], поставь eclipse
<vdrandom> ыы
 * Umren away 15 mins.
<deedzhey> ну, я ему вибирать не давал, а мне расстреливать команду конкъерор больше нравится
<deedzhey> чем оригинальные червячки
<conan_chief> привет друзья, подскажите как уменьшить раздел ext4 ?
<conan_chief> *если важно система на нём же и стоит
<vdrandom> загрузиться с parted magic, например
<deedzhey> gparted есть и в обычном лайве убунты
<vdrandom> и воспользоваться gparted
<vdrandom> ну или лайв убунты, да
<vdrandom> в любом случае, смонтированным разделом ты управлять не сможешь
<conan_chief> я помниться както менял, подмонтированый (увеличивал) правда я расширял LVM массив
<vdrandom> LVM - это LVM
<vdrandom> его размером можно управлять "на лету"
<vdrandom> одна из основных фич же :)
<conan_chief> ну я потом на "сухую" увеличил размер ext4, под новый размер раздела.
<conan_chief> это же не фича LVM ? для него "прозрачна" прослойка в виде виртуальных масивов, или я ошибаюсь?
<vdrandom> я не знаю. Не пользовался lvm, не вижу в нём смысла. Я только не раз и не два читал, что одна из его особенностей - возможность изменения размера разделов на лету
<Chekist> всем привет
<conan_chief> ну ладно я уже pmagicОМ увеличиваю, благодарю
<deedzhey> СТОЙ
<conan_chief> а есть тут кто в Zimbra соображает? подскажите можно сразу два или три домена повесить?
<deedzhey> тебе ж уменьшить надо было
<conan_chief> да уменьшить
<Chekist> народ помогите с wget опять))
<deedzhey> man wget
<deedzhey> помогло?
<conan_chief> deedzhey: так чего ты меня остановил? что ты хотел сказать?
<Chekist> проблема такая не могу скачать сайт решу.рф
<Chekist> кто может помочь?
<deedzhey> conan_chief
<deedzhey> >>ну ладно я уже pmagicОМ увеличиваю, благодарю
<deedzhey> >>увеличиваю
<vdrandom> Chekist, а что мешает-то?
<Chekist> говорит сервер не найден
<Chekist> вернее Yost not found
<conan_chief> Ааа ну это очипятка по фрейду
<Chekist> Host
<conan_chief> главное что делаю правельно )))
<conan_chief> а про зимбру не знают да?
<vdrandom> Chekist, а если пуникодом?
<Chekist> эммм...а как записать?я что-то не представляю..
<vdrandom> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode
<vdrandom> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode
<vdrandom> чорт
<vdrandom> http://www.reg.ru/whois/punycode
<Chekist> не помогло((
<deedzhey> Chekist, так сайт пустой же. тебе что оттуда надо крнкретно?
<Chekist> сайт не пустой
<Chekist> там есть ссылка на решение дифференциальных уравнений
<deedzhey> Chekist, фелипов?
<Aceler> conan_chief: можно
<Chekist> да
<deedzhey> ставь httrack, ща скрипт пришлю
<deedzhey> Chekist,
<deedzhey> httrack http://xn--e1avkt.xn--p1ai/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0/%D0%A4%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2/  -O "websites/math" -%v -F "Mozilla/4.05"
<deedzhey> как-то так
<victor0000> deedzhey: он слепой
<deedzhey> victor0000, делай добро и бросай его в воду
<Chekist> скачал hhtrack. что дальше?
<deedzhey> httrack http://xn--e1avkt.xn--p1ai/%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0/%D0%A4%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2/  -O "websites/math" -%v -F "Mozilla/4.05"
<Umren> такие ссылочки меня возбуждают
<victor0000> deedzhey: вот))
<camozzi> утра
<Chekist> спасибо,помогло
<deedzhey> Chekist, пжлста
<deedzhey> victor0000, слепоооой, слепооой
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<victor0000> deedzhey: медаль
<lera> фак( а диск то я дома оставила....(((
<Umren> lera, скачай?
<lera> нет смысла, сетевой не будет, даже если заработает...
<lera> а какие ещё есть подобные эмуляторы?
<deedzhey> подобные чему, лер?
<lera> на которых идёт виндовый софт, или ставиться сама винда
<Umren> lera, vmware, kvm, xen
<Umren> qemu
<lera> а cedega?
<Umren> это вайн
<lera> под ней пойдёт?
<Umren> ты сама сказала, что под вайном текстуры не работают
<deedzhey> а вайн - это не эмулятор (=
<Umren> и что это "предел"
<Umren> cedega это вайн
<lera> оке, поняла
<DenSpirit> есть вариант работать с virtualbox
<DenSpirit> помню, самые крохотные сборки винды на рутрекере были около ста мегабайт
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, прочти лог
<DenSpirit> если порезка не задевает нужный функционал,можно попробовать ее поставить на бокс
<Aceler> если вам нужно 3D в госте под виндами — вам нужен VirtualBox
<Aceler> DenSpirit: а вот это уже пропаганда вареза. Ты правила канала читал?
<DenSpirit> *SCRATCH* гомен.
<Umren> DenSpirit, это тоже нарушение, тут не канал для японцев.
<DenSpirit> ><
<Aceler> А кто такой гомен?
<Aceler> Umren: ты зачем чувака напугал? :)
<Umren> Aceler, это по японски извините
<Aceler> Ы
<lera> сказал простите
<novns> в 11.10 по умолчанию не будет терминала
<Umren> novns, отлично
<novns> возможность установить сохранится
<Umren> как в игре?
<novns> какой ещё игре
<novns> можно будет поставить гном-терминал из репозитория
<Umren> что значит "установить, сохраниться" ?
<novns> сохранится возможность установить терминал
<Umren> конечно сохраниться
<deedzhey> novns, можно ссылку на источник?
<Umren> я не думаю, что из убунту выпилят терминал из реп
<Umren> а то убунту сервер будет веселый.
<novns> но в следующей мажорной версии уберут и из репозиториев
<Umren> ага, верю
<Umren> novns, и еще убунту сервер закроют вместе с поддержкой?
<Umren> т.к. там без терминала нет смысла в дистрибутиве
<novns> Umren, а вы прочитайте про использование мягкого знака
<novns> что сделает - сохранится
<novns> что сделать - сохраниться
<lera> ну вот, теперь вся в сомнениях...
<deedzhey> novns, тебе поговорить не с кем? каникулы, а тебе не звонит никто?
<novns> deedzhey, ?
<deedzhey> novns, где ссылки на сенсационные новости?
<Umren> deedzhey, сам придумал
<deedzhey> ну так на пляж бы чтоль сходил. для молодых - одно удовольствие
<deedzhey> или ты по поводу синаптика все успокоиться не можешь?
<Umren> его это беспокоит?)
<novns> господа, хотите сраться с кем нибудь - идите на подходящие каналы
<Umren> ыы
<novns> оно и видно, что "ыы"
<Umren> жжошь, пишешь на канале "левую" инфу, тебя спрашивают где источник, ты это игнорируешь, а теперь заявляешь что с тобой хотят сраться? novns
<deedzhey> так это ж ты пришел, и привел в смятенье наши нежные души
<Umren> где логика?
<chapt> novns:  линк на новость про выпил терминала можешь дать?
<Umren> не может, нету таких новостей
<chapt> сообщение заведомо ложной информации?
<novns> chapt, я экстраполировал
<chapt> какой там пункт правил
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @voice chapt
<Umren> нетого же
<skai> @voice novns
<skai> @voice Umren
<Umren> во
<chapt> за что?
<skai> не разводите срачи и холивары
<skai> chapt: у нас не лор.у нас 4.2 пункта нет
<Umren> skai, так не срач же, novns тут дизинфу кидает что терминал из 11.10 выпилят
<Umren> а потом из реп тоже =)
<skai> Umren: ну а ты зачем его поддерживал и разжигал?
<chapt> skai:  - я увидел инфу про выпил терминала, попросил линку, мне сказали что фейк
<novns> я недоволен политикой каноникала
<Umren> skai, выводили на чистую воду? может он инсайдер каноникал
<chapt> какой холивар?
<skai>  Umren | ага, верю
<skai>  Umren | novns, и еще убунту сервер закроют вместе с поддержкой?
<skai>  Umren | т.к. там без терминала нет смысла в дистрибутиве
<skai> Umren: выводи на чистую воду пока никто не видит.
<skai> novns: пиши им.мы не каноникал
<novns> а толку им писать, они пользователей за подопытных кроликов держат
<chapt> skai:   объясни плиз, где я с кем то срался и холиварил?
<skai> chapt: купи очки.тебе я уже сказал за что.
<chapt> уже, в очках, ну ладно
<chapt> проехали, а то сейчас уже дейсвительно нарушаю
<Umren> =)
<go8765> никто не сталкивался с таким http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/514/057zb.png
<go8765> привет всем)
<deedzhey> неа, давай рецепт. тоже так хочу
<go8765> deedzhey: чего хочешь?
<go8765> какой рецепт?
<deedzhey> go8765, наползуху в трее хочу. как смастерил?
<go8765> deedzhey: что значит наползуха?
<skai> твои часы - мериканцкие спиёны
<deedzhey> go8765, а с чем я должен был столкнуться, глядя на твою картинку?
<Umren> а юнити в 11.04 не основывается на гноме 3 ?
<go8765> deedzhey: xxkb пользуешь в опенфоксе+тинт2 ?
<go8765> *опенбоксе
<deedzhey> ну вот, можешь же рецепт сказать, когда захочешь
<deedzhey> не, не юзаю. не видать мне наползухи
<go8765> deedzhey: рецепт в конфиге наверное)
<go8765> ладн. раз никто не знает, написал на форуме, может там ответят
<deedzhey> go8765, так на форуме и конфиги под кат засунь, мало ли кто заинтересуется
<default_> У меня есть папа, который любит порносайты и я хочу ему поставить ubunutu, чтобы вирусы не хватал, подскажитье нормальную убунту для хомячков
<go8765> минт наверное
<default_> Может просто убунту
<Umren> default_, минт меньше настраивать
<Umren> там все изкаропки
<Umren> но внутри - таже убунта
<deedzhey> ставь слаку, заодно и сам потрахаешься
<Umren> default_, http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<default_> но для хомячков
<default_> ?
<skai> default_: дада.мы верим в историю про папу.это интернет.тут то уж мог бы и не стесня ься
<default_> и еще про грин кард?
<sharikoff> go8765, у тя опять проблемы? =)
<skai> sharikoff: дык это он же
<skai> у него всегда так
<sharikoff> дык я и говорю
<skai> дык ты спрашивал
<copyerfiled> всем привет, помогите пожалуйсто, как узнать работает ли блютус модуль в ноутбуке? он есть и работал раньше, но сейчас нехочет включаться
<sharikoff> default_, папа проклянет тебя самым страшным проклятием за линукс
<default_> точняк
<vdrandom> ачочо, lfs мутите на пару с батей - и порнухи не надо
<sharikoff> не мучь его. поставь антивирус
<default_> пусть по порнухе не лазеет
<default_> нах
<default_> У меня аваст стоит и он пропускает, а на кашпарова ресурсов не хватате
<skai> copyerfiled: 11.04?
<default_> лан я ему убунту поставлю?
<default_> ему нужен оффис и интернет эксплорер = Libe Office + Броузер без вкладок на LInux
<Umren> браузер без вкладок?
<Umren> WTF
<vdrandom> эксплорером смотреть порнуху батя привык
<vdrandom> ок ок
<copyerfiled> skai затрудняюсь с ответом, вроде обновлял до последней
<go8765> sharikoff: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=158303.msg1167851#msg1167851
<default_> А есть ли интернет эксплорер для линукса
<vdrandom> есть вайн лол
<vdrandom> под ним эксплорер запускается вполне себе
<vdrandom> правда, криво рботает
<go8765> а в чём разница между virtualbox и virtualbox-ose  ?
<default_> лан я пошел папи ставить
<SergeyIT> default_ а ты всё ставишь? )
<deedzhey> go8765, в virtualbox-ose не работает usb, зато он полностью опенсорсный
<SergeyIT> default_, может папа сам поставит?
<go8765> deedzhey: ясн. спс
<conan_chief> привет, кто знает как сделать так чтобы клонзилла при копировании hdd игнорировала *.avi *.mkv и подобные файлы?
<deedzhey> conan_chief
<deedzhey> использовать back in time
<deedzhey> вместо клонзиллы
<conan_chief> а back in time умеет lvm + ext4 ?
<deedzhey> тебе прям образ диска необходим? или просто бакап тоже подойдет?
<conan_chief> не мне прям образ
<conan_chief> акронис умеет выдирать мультимедиа контент, но линуховые партишаны он только посекторно умеет
<SergeyIT> conan_chie, держи мм в другом месте
<deedzhey> клонзилла умеет не посекторно. она не архивирует свободное место
<deedzhey> но на системных разделах мало кто видосы хранит
<deedzhey> а для несистемных есть более удобные инструменты бакапа
<conan_chief> к сожалению я не решаю, просто на почтовый сервер налепили винтов на 3тб и заср(зачёркнуто) положили туда много контента HD и теперь нужно многое переделывать и сыкатно рабочую систему ворошить
<Umren> conan_chief, суть проста, если нужен образ - то не умеет они файлы распознавать
<Umren> *ют
<Umren> удали все видео
<Umren> делай образ =)
<conan_chief> 3 тб ?
<conan_chief> :-D
<conan_chief> куда я его положу ))))
<Umren> 3 тб видео?
<conan_chief> да
<Umren> а зачем они?
<conan_chief> хз директор хранит
<Umren> порнуха для директора с блондинками?
<conan_chief> :-D с неграми и ослицами
<Aceler> А как ты собираешьсяч делать образ диска, но без некоторых файлов?
<mva> @voice conan_chief
<Umren> удали видео, делай образ
<Umren> пускай хранит видео дома.
<conan_chief> ребят я бы с удовольствием, но я думаю его жена не разделяет его вкуса.
<SergeyIT> conan_chief, проси у шефа отдельное железо под видео
<conan_chief> может всётаки что то есть умное может масдайный акронис какой специальный есть для ext4 ?
<sharikoff> есть такая хрень называется она live.com
<sharikoff> мелкософтовская
<sharikoff> там 25 гигоф бесплатно
<sharikoff> залей туда
<sharikoff> потом сольешь
<sharikoff> подключается как самба шара
<conan_chief> кого залить на 25 гиг?
<sharikoff> видео
<conan_chief> 3 гб ?
<sharikoff> там 25 гигов фри
<conan_chief> боюсь я месяц буду лить туда обратно
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> 3 гига=1 двд
<sharikoff> закатай туда, снеси с рабочей машинки
<conan_chief> тьфу 3 тб
<sharikoff> сделай бекап настроек
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> мде..
<skai> это он зеркало порнолаба снял?
<sharikoff> скажи кино спасти не удалось
<sharikoff> =)
<conan_chief> :-D
<conan_chief> приду и скажу
<conan_chief> ОЙ
<conan_chief> :-D
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> лучше ой ой ой
<sharikoff> не вели казнить
<skai> напиши лужебку, что для сохранения 3тб порнографических материалов требуется запасной хард.
<sharikoff> акронис мол не понимает форматов ави и мкв
<skai> и все.тебе скажут, что мол никакого порно никто не хранит, это все вирусы и тогда сможешь удалить
<SergeyIT> skai, ... и увеличение оклада ))
<Umren> skai, там больше.
<skai> SergeyIT: это не спам, а реальная возможность увеличить оклад
<antarova> а можно ммм туповатый наверное вопрос
<sharikoff> мачи
<skai> antarova: нет
<antarova> как поместить что-то в правый нижний угол экрана?
<Umren> мышкой
<antarova> поздно, я уже спросила
<antarova> не драгндропается
<skai> antarova: бери маркер и рисуй на экране
<antarova> гениально
<sharikoff> маркер это круто
<antarova> главное очень остроумно
<Umren> пейнтбольный
<sharikoff> фломастер для динуксоидов
<Umren> antarova, правый клик > создать ссылку
<Umren> драгндпропнуть
<antarova> добавить на панель, ага, я добавляю, но в самом правом углу рабочие столы
<antarova> и туда где в винде часы оно не тащится никак
<antarova> агаааа
<antarova> всё
<sharikoff> пабидил?
<antarova> короче надо было кликнуть на панели рабочих столов и убрать закрепление
<sharikoff> или пабидила?
<antarova> ла
<antarova> я Ж
<sharikoff> я не ж =))
<skai> откуда в правом нижнем углу рабочие столы...
<sharikoff> я ум честь и совесть
<antarova> кто-то должен быть не ж
<antarova> в гноме
<skai> это госстандарт неизменяемый?
<antarova> на нижней панели задач справа выбор рабочих столов
<SergeyIT> skai, на панели
<skai> SergeyIT: на какой панели?снизу еще панель должна быть?
<antarova> на нижней говорю же
<skai> это тоже неизменяемый госстандарт?
<deedzhey> нет внизу никаких панелей
<SergeyIT> skai, видать давно в гноме не был?
<antarova> видать :)
<skai> я в нем сижу
<skai> и чет нет у мну никакой панели снизу
<deedzhey> и я. нету
<antarova> знач это какойто более другой гном
<skai> 2.32
<antarova> в 11.04 по дефолту есть
<SergeyIT> skai, кому продал и почем? )
<skai> в 11.04 по дефолту юнити вообще то
<antarova> тем не менее у меня откуда-то гном
<skai> SergeyIT: комитету по логике.и вам советую.
<antarova> выбирать я не выбирала при установке
<SergeyIT> skai, комитеты - это зло!
<skai> antarova: тогда не будешь задавать вопрос: как сделать тото, не учточняя что. ибо интерфейс не узаконен госстандартом и может быть отличным у других пользователей.
<antarova> но ить помогло же
<antarova> главное правильно задать
<mva> antarova: ты можешь пистаь в строчку
<mva> а
<mva> не
<mva> в
<mva> столбик
<mva> ? :)
<antarova> могу попробовать
<conan_chief> я кажеться нашёл кто умеет то что мне нужно, называется Acronis Backup  Recovery 11 Server for Linux. но ещё не проверял, но поддержка заверила что он умеет и LMV + Ext4 и выдёргивание мультимедиа файлов
<skai> что есть lmv?
<conan_chief> LVM
<conan_chief> очипятка
<deedzhey> навскидку, irssi против weechat - какие плюсы и минусы? для человека, который до этого пользовался только графическими клиентами
<inkvizitor68sl> deedzhey: irssi - УГ, вичат крут.
<inkvizitor68sl> достаточные аргументы) ?
<deedzhey> inkvizitor68sl, а обосновать? (=
<SergeyIT> deedzhey, практика - критерий истины
<deedzhey> оке, я попробую оба, может bitchx еще. хотелось бы знать на что люди обращают внимание при выборе
<deedzhey> ну, например, чтоб не привыкать к новому, когда какой-то фичи будет нехватать
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> мне почему-то кажется, что irssi пошустрее чуток
<vdrandom> но weechat - сила. расширяемость скриптами - эпическая просто
<deedzhey> хм. вот как-то про расширяемость вообще не задумывался
<deedzhey> хорошо, спасибо
<deedzhey> хотя, куда мне его расширять, это тоже вопрос
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает небольшую консольную программу на с++, в которой можно покопатся новичку? =)
<skai> вичат торт
<skai> схожу за батарейками
<skai> не.не схожу
<skai> лень
<conan_chief> привет ещё раз))) друзья кто знает как в зимбре уменьшить количество спама?
<conan_chief> может есть какой более агресивный режим?
<deedzhey> skai, чем торт? расширяемостью?
<skai> и удобством
<deedzhey> а в чем удобство заключается? просто пока для меня что тот, что тот - как будто я пытаюсь через апт-гет разговаривать
<deedzhey> хм, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/27/vampires/
<deedzhey> креста на них нет
<skai> ессесо нет
<skai> у таких девочек, мечтающих о педовампирчиках тараканы в голове не позволят одеть креста
<skai> а вдруг ожег
<skai> этож депрессия
<skai> плаксивые статусы в быдлосетях
<skai> такой труд для них
<skai> такой стресс
<deedzhey> ожег от креста? в бане что ли?
<skai> ты вообще о чем?
<deedzhey> когда в баню приходишь, просят кольца, крестики снимать. чтоб ожегов не было. другую ситуацию с обжегающим крестом с трудом себе представляю
<skai> ты мою ссылку читал?
<deedzhey> дети развлекаются, чо
<deedzhey> может у них последние деньки посмяться над церковью православной. пока она не начала жечь
<hunter-12> похоже на перепись кандидатов в поциенты психбольниц..
<HyK> Добрые люди, подскажите. Есть виртуал бокс, есть образ, как перетащить образ из стандартной дериктории на нтфс раздел что бы все это дело работало?
<hunter-12> deedzhey, ты думаешь, что ей сейчас разрешат кого-то жечь? =)
<hunter-12> кстати, кто знает какие-нибудь небольшие консольные проги на си++
<deedzhey> hunter-12, а у нее неплохие почины последнее время, ага
<Nitr> Народ! Существует ли под линукс ПО, которо позволяет тестировать верстку под разные браузеры? Посоветуйте что-нибудь. =)
<deedzhey> нууу, можно тестировать в разных браузерах
<Nitr> это долго. и вЕнды нету
<hunter-12> <deedzhey>, сейчас же не средние века..
<deedzhey> а разные браузеры - это какие? IE?
<Nitr> в общем все портит ИЕ. Хотел поставить  XP под ВиртуалБокс но машина не тянет. И каждый раз запускать его ...
<Nitr> сафари, фф, опера ну и ие
<Nitr> хром
<deedzhey> hunter-12 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Союз_православных_хоругвеносцев
<vdrandom> сафари нативного нет и ие
<vdrandom> но сафари использует вебкит, как и гуглохром
<vdrandom> а ие не нужен
<deedzhey> и работает под вайном
<deedzhey> даже можно разных версий понаставить
<Nitr> 50% еще на ие6 сидит.
<vdrandom> под вайном работает криво
<vdrandom> пока у них не перестанут работать сайты в этом говне
<vdrandom> они и дальше будут сидеть
<Nitr> =))
<hunter-12> deedzhey, в число заметных акций нужно вписать план побега из дурдома..
<Nitr> и не говори)) ладно поду дальше искать
<vdrandom> Nitr, был онлайн-сервис для этого
<deedzhey> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<vdrandom> а так да, только вайн :)
<vdrandom> ies4linux не нужен
<kifirus> Привет всем
<vdrandom> есть же winetricks
<Nitr> он лайн сервисы загружены и просят деньги))
<vamadir> !ssh-tunel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ssh-tunel'
<vamadir> !ssh-tunnel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ssh-tunnel'
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> man ssh
<hunter-12> ладно, пойду я =)
<vdrandom> и всё
<vamadir> vdrandom: ну спасибо :) . Это первое что я смотрел.
<vdrandom> а что непонятного тогда?
<vamadir> нужно настроить ssh тунелирование трафика через удаленный сервер. на сервере Ubuntu tun-отключен
<vamadir> vdrandom: не понятно то, что я в нуб в области it
<artus> vamadir, дык не лез в обдасть то
<artus> *л
<vdrandom> пробрасываешь туннель на соответствующий порт
<vdrandom> подключаешься к портуу
<artus> если нет желания учитцо
<vdrandom> ?????????????????
<vdrandom> PROFIT
<vamadir> artus: а зачем мне это. Я вообщето китайский учу.
<vdrandom> русский тоже не помешал бы
<vamadir> vdrandom: а как?
<vdrandom> facepalm.jpg
<skai> человек-гиена.wav
<vamadir> vdrandom: как пробросить тунель?
<deedzhey> http://habrahabr.ru/tag/ssh%20tunnel/
<vdrandom> vamadir, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ssh+tunnel+how-to
<vamadir> т.е. ssh -f user@server-ip -L 2000:server-ip:25 -N . затем коннект через putty на сервер-ип на порт2000,
<vamadir> ?
<vdrandom> что спрашивать-то?
<vdrandom> пробуй :)
<vamadir> эх
<vamadir> ....
<vamadir> ладно
<vamadir> :)
<artus> !enter | vamadir
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<vamadir> ubuntuhelp: ясно
<vamadir> вопрос если я делаю тунель через putty. обязательно ли делать настройки не сервере?
<vamadir> или главное чтобы просто был sshd запушен и все?
<tcnk> привет! ...ну не знаю я office, ну не знаю и все...возможно ли вообще это - из  'ods' переконвертит в 'txt'  либо 'nmap xml(что это такое вообще)'
<vamadir> так народ у меня проблема. Соединение установилось через ssh тунелирование работает. Но у меня чувство что я токрыл что то лишнее
<vamadir> зашел через putty на сервер. настройки putty "tunnels - порт 8080. Dynamic". При входе на вервер.  #ssh -D 8080 -f -C -q -N user@server
<vamadir> все ли у меня правильн илил чтото лишнее?
<ssapphiree> ребят, два года назад настраивал себе вайфай карточку в мастер моде
<ssapphiree> теперь не помню что именно делал
<ssapphiree> и не могу её вывести обратно в managed, ругается
<ssapphiree> кто-нибудь может предположить, где скорее всего надо копаться?))
<MATE0> всем привет!
<ssapphiree> привет)
<skai> ssapphiree: в памяти копайся.мы то уж точно не помним, что ты делал
<MATE0> Помогите убрать индикатор клавы с апплета уведомлений
<MATE0> пробовал это
<MATE0> gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/general/disable_indicator -t bool true
<MATE0> не помогло
<ssapphiree> вспомнил! это был wlanconfig
<default_> ребят
<applypc> Привет всем
<applypc> подскажите пожалуйста
<applypc> можно ли настроить полключение к рабочему столу через корнсоль
<default_> ребят
<default_> А есть ли авто блокировка экранеа на винде
<applypc> default_ всмысле как у виндоса?
<default_> как у линукса
<applypc> CTRL+ALT+L
<default_> меня нет 3 минуты и блокирока
<applypc> z ndjz yt gjybvf.
<default_> скачка продолжается на торренте
<applypc> я твоя не понимаю
<default_> а вход пользователя требуется
<applypc> напиши что нужно в 1 строку
<default_> Я хочу сделать на винде как на лунксе, чтобы как на линуксе винда выходила пользователя и запрашивала пароль через 3 минуты неактивности
<applypc> виндос какой?
<chapt> в окне выбора скринсайвера поставь галочка требовать ввод логина
<default_> xp
<chapt> начинать с экрана входа в систему - во
<default_> ага
<default_> тоесть через срин сейвер
<default_> а торренты продожает качать*
<larry5> ооо люди ..людиии   уряяя!!!
<chapt> ее ставишь устанавливаешь время включения скринсейвера и вот тебе щастье
<chapt> продолжит, почему нет
<larry5> получилось подключится
<chapt> все программы работать продолжат, просто для входа в систеу тебе надо будет заново ввести логин пасс
<default_> спасибо
<applypc> подскажите плз как настроить управление раб столом через консоль
<applypc> ???
<applypc> ubuntu
<vdrandom> щито? О_о
<larry5> очень живенько здесь
<applypc> В убунте есть прога vinager называется
<applypc> vinagre
<applypc> как ее настроить через ssh
<applypc> консоль
<sharikoff> applypc: чо ты хочешь сделать то?
<sharikoff> управление рабочим столом это что?
<applypc> удалённо (через консоль) настроить удаленное управление рабочим столом
<sharikoff> ппц
<applypc> !vinagre
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vinagre'
<applypc> жаль
<sharikoff> управление рабочим столом = rdp? vnc?
<applypc> vnc
<sharikoff> ну так и говори
<applypc> ye ghjuf yfpsdfgtncz мштфпку
<applypc> ну прога называется vinagre
<sharikoff> это мне ни о чем не говорит
<sharikoff> ставишь внц серв
<sharikoff> через ssh прокидываешь порты
<applypc> jy gj evjkxfyb. cnjbn yf e,eyne
<sharikoff> крннектишься внц клиентом снаружи
<applypc> он по умалсанию стоит на убунту
<applypc> но не коннектица потому что там коряво настроино подключение
<sharikoff> тысячи их (c)
<sharikoff> внц серверов
<sharikoff> что те мешает выбрать наиболее удобный для себя
<larry5> а можно ли у  знатаков узнать о програме Compiz у меня видеокарта на 64 метра есть ли смысл???
<sharikoff> нету
<applypc> нет
<sharikoff> в компизе вообще мало смысла
<larry5> я в линоксе 2 дня потому не особо бум бум
<applypc> по умалчанию установленный включен уже но я к нему законнектится не могу
<HyK> Добрые люди, нужна помощь. Есть виртуал бокс, есть образ готовый и рабочий, как перетащить образ из стандартной директории в корне пользователя в другую папку?
<sharikoff> руками перенеси потом в виртуалбоксе подключи
<sharikoff> applypc: ты када коннектишься тот что по дефолту выдает нотифи типа можно данному челу подключиться или нет
<sharikoff> вот походу она висит
<sharikoff> а нажать кнопочку можно некому
<applypc> там это отключено
<HyK> Шарикофф:   Не удалось открыть образ оптического диска /windows/VirtualBox VMs/winxp/winxp.vdi. The medium '/windows/VirtualBox VMs/winxp/winxp.vdi' can't be used as the requested device type.
<HyK> ругается
<applypc> он ничего не спрашивал у пользователя удалённого
<sharikoff> тогда телнетнись на порт
<sharikoff> 5900
<applypc> он спрашивал пасс у того кто лезет
<sharikoff> и посмотри у тя внц ваще запущен или нет
<sharikoff> HyK: там где девайсы в настройках
<sharikoff> со старого места жесткий отключи
<sharikoff> с нового места подключи
<HyK>  sharikoff:Не удалось открыть образ оптического диска /windows/VirtualBox VMs/winxp/winxp.vdi. The medium '/windows/VirtualBox VMs/winxp/winxp.vdi' can't be used as the requested device type.
<HyK> продолжает ругатся
<sharikoff> на самом деле господа у любой проблемы всего 2 пути решения
<sharikoff> итак у вас возникла ошибка
<sharikoff> первый путь -лезем на канал и копипастим свой вопрос до тех пор пока не забанят
<sharikoff> второй путь -лезем в гугл ищем ответ, если возникает конкретная ошибка то представляем логи, описываем свои действия
<sharikoff> и задаем вопрос на канале
<sharikoff> надеюсь я доступно изложил
<applypc> как в консоли остановить выполнение чего либо
<HyK> Спасибо, буду дальше копать гугл.
<applypc> ктрл брэйк не работает
<skai> ctrl+c
<applypc> щет
<applypc> спс
<applypc> sharikoff порт открыт
<sharikoff> HyK: http://kubuntu.ru/node/7624 читал?
<sharikoff> applypc: вывод?
<sharikoff> давай разбираться что значит не получается подключиться
<sharikoff> демон запущен и слушает порт
<sharikoff> неполучается подключиться это:
<sharikoff> я подключаюсь но постоянно получаю удар в бубен
<sharikoff> я подключаюсь но постоянно получаю удар в ухо
<sharikoff> я подключаюсь но постоянно получаю ошибку авторизации
<sharikoff> и тд
<skai> я голосую за первый пункт
<SergeyIT> skai, а я за 3-ий - поставить вин )
<sharikoff> я подключаюсь но какие то чуваки постоянно уносят мой ноут
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ошибка с правами какая то..
<skai> я подключаюсь, но не за своим компом
<sharikoff> я подключаюсь но соседи сверху постоянно меня заливают
<SergeyIT> а у меня в сеть ~220В разъем не влезает (
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> йо
<ssapphiree> ребят, я делаю wlanconfig ath0 destroy и wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<ssapphiree> но после ребута карточка опять в мастер моде
<ssapphiree> как сделать чтоб сохранялся эффект? %)
<NoNick> ssapphiree, вероятно надо крутить /etc/network/interfaces
<cashi3r> всем доброго дня
<vamadir> у меня вопрос как сбросить настройки ssh на стандартные.
<cashi3r> помогите решить проблему. на ноуте emachines e625 стоит 10.4 убунту , при скорости скачивания файлов выше ~1000кб перестает работать инет. что делать? eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:5a:8f:64:86
<cashi3r>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<cashi3r>           inet6 addr: fe80::223:5aff:fe8f:6486/64 Scope:Link
<cashi3r>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1400  Metric:1
<cashi3r>           RX packets:75100 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cashi3r>           TX packets:29214 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<cashi3r>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<cashi3r>           RX bytes:100920568 (100.9 MB)  TX bytes:2571627 (2.5 MB)
<cashi3r>           Interrupt:26
<NoNick> cashi3r, вероятно подключен через роутер ?
<cashi3r> через стационар на xp
<NoNick> скорее всего вырубается когда включаешь торрент ?
<artus> @voice cashi3r
<artus> !paste | cashi3r
<ubuntuhelp> cashi3r: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<cashi3r> либо качаю фильм из сети
<artus> cashi3r, еще раз и бан
<cashi3r> ок
<NoNick> попробуй подключить напрямую без компа с виндовс хп
<NoNick> такая проблема возникат изза того что на компе с виндовс хп отваливается интерфейс который смотрит в твою сторону изза того что у него слишном дофига сессий открывается при скачивании
<vdrandom> ов щи
<vdrandom> полуоткрытые што ле?
<vdrandom> не больше 10, да :)
<vdrandom> хр - он такой
<NoNick> это не только хп
<NoNick> это ваще грабли много чего
<vdrandom> шлюз на винде - это вообще как-то бредово
<NoNick> торрент даже ничего не скачивая не раздавая может открыть  штук 10к сессий от нефиг делать, и тогда интерфейс отваливается
<vdrandom> может
<vamadir> народ плз нужна помощь. Как сделать резервную копию сайта с удаленного сервера. Есть доступ ssh
<cashi3r> спасибо всем. попробую
<cashi3r> других решений проблемы нет? шлюз на винде должен остаться в любом случае(
<Henoxek> vamadir обычно достаточно дамп БД сохранить, если речь о динамическом контенте сайта
<applypc> как подключится через ssh к другому компу через обычную консоль
<applypc> не через putty
<vamadir> Henoxek: у меня на сервере появилось удаленное соединение не смоего ip. Провайдер vps посоветовал откатиться. на резервную копию сервера. А я ее не далал.
<Henoxek> ssh remoteuser@remoteaddress
<vamadir> Henoxek: хочу спасти сайт. а сервак Vps так что устанвка будет простой
<applypc> спс
<Henoxek> vamadir думаю для начала нужно выяснить, каким образом оно там появилось
<V-Man> судя по вопросу у applypc винда. там нет нативного ssh клиента
<applypc> нет
<Henoxek> возможно  в движке сайта бага, воспользовавшись которой удалось залить шелл и получть доступ
<applypc> убунта
<applypc> всё норм
<V-Man> а, ну тогда да, ssh username@hostname.com
<applypc> просто я вкурить не мог как подключится а путти для убунту тож есть
<vamadir> Henoxek: соединение по ssh. Я мутил с настройками ssh до этого.
<Umren> vamadir, а что за сайт?
<vamadir> Umren: блого- сайт :)
<Henoxek> двиг какой?
<Umren> ну учитывая что он на впс, не думаю что он кому то был нужен
<vamadir> Henoxek: Ubuntu wordpress
<artus> эм... а нафига для убунты патти?
<artus> если у нее есть ssh )
<Umren> зачем тебе откатываться?
<Umren> смени пароль, забей
<Umren> ерундой занимаешься
<Henoxek> artus видимо патти для тех, кто боится консоли
<artus> O_o
<artus> Henoxek, а навыходе там сплошная графика чтоль ? ))
<vamadir> artus: ^)
<Umren> путти он наверное юзает подключаясь с винды
<vamadir> а как нить можно скинуть настройки ssh На стандартные?
<vamadir> может я чего нть открыл не того
<artus> vamadir, rm ~/.ssh
<V-Man> кажется, я сталкивался с дистрибами, в которых родной ssh клиент не стоит из коробки
<artus> *rf
<Henoxek> V-Man, LFS?
<artus> V-Man, ога, винда
<Henoxek> хотя, у лфс и коробки то нет
<V-Man> :))
<V-Man> кстати, ни у кого нету опыта запуска убунты на китайфонах? :)
<applypc> как через консоль изменить доступ к папке
<Henoxek> папке? вендовой?
<applypc> убунту
<rapidsp> chown и chmod
<applypc> спс
<Henoxek> тогда уж не к папке, к директории )
<razor96> в чем разница меджу папкой и директорией? я думал это одно и то же
<Umren> razor96, и в чем?
<applypc> rapidsp напиши пример плз
<Henoxek> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ruoldnewthing/archive/2011/02/20/10146423.aspx
<Henoxek> вот здесь рассказано
<applypc> всё пошло
<applypc> Henoxek Директории — это только один из типов папок, а именно, папки, которым соответствует некоторое место в файловой системе
<Henoxek> =\
<razor96> спасибо
<copyerfiled> всем привет, как подключиться в терминале к устройству на com порту?
<AnToNio1> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> AnToNio1! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Umren> Henoxek, вражеский ресурс
<Umren> там враки :)
<Umren> в текущем сознании людей папка == директория, одна фигня
<Umren> и не вижу смысла разделять
<Henoxek> папка - термин оболочки
<Umren> directory: существительное
<Umren> "каталог
<Umren> директория
<Umren> папка"
<Henoxek> url сервиса-переводчика в студию)
<Umren> translate.google.ru
<applypc> как выбрать дефолтную базу данных в консоле мускул
<Umren> "папка" - слово русское
<Umren> директори - иностранное
<Umren> инностранное :D
<Henoxek> объяснить кстати можно легко, лингвисты не в курсе технических особенностей
<Henoxek> лолшто
<applypc> всё
<applypc> нашёл
<Henoxek> ничего что в английском есть "Folder"?
<Umren> Henoxek, напишы dir /? в винде
<Henoxek> нет винды под рукой
<Umren> Henoxek, хорошо. допустим ты создал "папку" в проводнике
<Umren> а потом зашел в консоль и написал дир.
<Henoxek> но вполне можно пояснить на примере gnome, можно открыть папку "компьютер", "сеть"
<Umren> там будет отображаться папка?
<Umren> Henoxek, ?
<Henoxek> но директорию "компьютер" и "сеть" не открыть)
<Umren> дир - листинг директорий.
<Henoxek> алсо в директории должны находиться файлы
<Umren> листинг будет отображать "папку" созданную в шеле?
<Umren> как директорию?
<Umren> или нет
<Henoxek> папка это более высокоуровневое понятие, чем директория
<Umren> ты лингвист по образованию?
<Henoxek> смотря какую папку ты сможешь создать. Если ты сделаешь утилиту которая добавит что-то в "мой компьютер", то не будет листинг ничего отображать
<Umren> а причем тут утилита и мой компьютер.
<Umren> ты ты заходи в гноме в юзерс и групс, создаешь пользователя кликом - это по твойму папка?
<Henoxek> при том что "мой компьютер" - папка
<DenSpirit> оО
<artus> так, хорош офтопить
<Umren> artus, папка и деректория одно и тоже?
<Henoxek> это больше на флейм похоже )
<artus> Umren, да мне как то ортагонально )
<Umren> вот мне тоже
<Umren> а у него они разные.
<Umren> "папка" это просто перевод такой в оффтопике был, поэтому все мыслят папками. И как слово оно проще и понятнее - каталог, справочник и прочее.
<Umren> а не, даже все интереснее
<Umren> http://bit.ly/k775Db
<default_> Всем привет
<Umren> yo
<default_> Ребят, я только установил убунту и подскажитье пожалуйста must have программыв
<default_> E:I wasn't able to locate file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.:    man-db ...    cabextract (1.3-1) ...
<Umren> у всех мастхев - разный
<Umren> htop мастхэв.
<Umren> хром мастхэв =)
<Umren> пиджин, дедбиф, java-sun мастхэв
<default_> ребят у меня установщик полетел
<Umren> высоко?
<default_> я же говорю про ошитбку вверху
<Umren> нормально все
<Umren> не ставь wine.
<Umren> вредно
<default_> сейчас
<admin-skif-biz> народ, подскажите как proftpd расшаманить.. ну пускает никого, гад
<default_> Ребят
<default_> у меня серьезные проблеммы
<Holeech> да?
<default_> я пытался поставить ttf fonts с первого раза но не знал что нужно tab enter жать
<default_> короче забила, а потом центр приложений не работает
<default_> sudo apt-get update и теперь sudo apt-get upgrade
<default_> жду
<default_> а почему tab enter жать надо было?
<victor0000> default_: азбука?
<default_> че\
<default_> по всей видимости он шрифты устанавливает
<Resager> Всем привет. Какой софтиной в убунте можно состряпать анимированный GIF ?
<default_> работает
<default_> Какие есть must have программы для убунты
<deedzhey> Resager, GIMP
<Resager> deedzhey: Эм...
<Resager> Не знал))) попробую..))
<deedzhey> Resager, поищи, есть даже подробные инструкции на русском
<Resager> Окей, спасибо!
<dionysus> :-D
<admin-skif-biz> Кто-нибудь знает, как настроить ProFTPD. Ругается на 530 ошибку
<Resager> Хм... тут гуглить надо про 530 ошибку, тип этого http://www.softtime.ru/forum/read.php?id_forum=2&id_theme=56199
<Resager> admin-skif-biz: без паса коннектится? Или ананимуса не настраивал?
<admin-skif-biz> к серверу коннектится. Анонимуса настраивал. гуглил.
<admin-skif-biz> где-то с правами узеров и групп глюки
<Resager> скачай нормальный скрипт.. я когда настраивал столько перетерпел, ужос просто
<admin-skif-biz> где
<Resager> в гугле
<Resager> могу свой скинуть, если остался не дефолтный
<admin-skif-biz> вряд ли поможет
<admin-skif-biz> я уже разные конфиги пробовал
<admin-skif-biz> попробую еще раз переустановить
<Resager> да, лучший вариант
<Resager> может ещё с правами юзера чего... там зависимостей куча
<admin-skif-biz> а еще оказывается XAMPP гадит
<admin-skif-biz> в его составе то же автоматом запускается proftp
<Resager> может Lampp?
<admin-skif-biz> один хрен, но у меня XAMPP
<Resager> на винде чтоли?
<admin-skif-biz> на убунте
<Resager> В любом случае, в хампе есть возможность отключить же фтп отдельно
<Resager> или же запускать всё кроме про-фтп
<admin-skif-biz> да вот только сейчас сообразил.. XAMMP был все время включен и тепреь дает ошибку 500
<Resager> хм.. синтаксическая ошибка...
<Resager> переставляй, ищи, юзай ещё конфиги
<Resager> лучше конечно по офф доке делать.. но там ппц
<admin-skif-biz> так.. переустановил скотину. конфиг у кого-нибудь есть рабочий?
<Resager> admin-skif-biz: напомни путь к конфигу
<admin-skif-biz> /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<XuMuK> proftpd дырявый, лучше юзайте vsftpd
<admin-skif-biz> придется.. с этим уже зла не хватает
<Resager> admin-skif-biz: уже не нужен конфиг?)
<admin-skif-biz> а есть?
<Resager> есть
<XuMuK> admin-skif-biz, http://debian.pro/72 вот тебе хавтушка как быстро настроить
<XuMuK> !мыаезв
<XuMuK> !vsftpd
<ubuntuhelp> FTP сервер на базе VSFTPd и MySQL в Ubuntu. Инфо тут: http://debian.pro/72
<admin-skif-biz> Resager, на мыло?
<Resager> admin-skif-biz: ща прямую ссыль дам
<Resager> admin-skif-biz: resager.ru/proftpd.conf.zip
<Resager> XuMuK: а vsftpd не дырявый?))
<admin-skif-biz> ок.. утащил
<XuMuK> Resager, имхо, нет
<vi> hi all
<Maratich> йой у кого там в urban terror мышка прыгала ?
<XuMuK> Maratich, не в ут, а в кс
<Maratich> unclutter стоит?
<XuMuK> и то только под вайном, через crossover & PlayOnLinux всё ок
<Maratich> прячет мышку по таймауту
<XuMuK> неа
<Maratich> а, тогда не то
<Maratich> у меня еще в X-COM:EU под DOSBOX прыгало
<Maratich> и в urbanterror
<XuMuK> блин, я бы под досей в Remember Tomorrow поиграл, да вот только её хрен найдешь((
<Maratich> http://free-torrents.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=62129 оно ?
<Maratich> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1656560 на православном треккере
<Maratich> http://www.old-games.ru/game/1193.html на православном сайте
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Maratich> и тебе жить без эциха
<hunter-12> подскажите, что лучше сначала изучить новичку - qt или gtk?
<Maratich> может python или ruby ?
<admin-skif-biz> как сделать vsftpd restart ? Чо он на меня ругается!!
<shenmue> матом?
<admin-skif-biz> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<XuMuK> Maratich, блин, оно!! спасибо тебе огромное))
<XuMuK> Maratich, можешь дать ссыль на путевую хавтушку для настройки досбокса в лине?)
<NoOova> Народ помогите с версткой разобраться чтото не лезхет в голову как сделать... есть тут вебмастеры?
<Maratich> XuMuK: я пользую java прогу для dosbox
<Maratich> dbgl называется
<Maratich> хоть и не D-Fend Reloaded, но для себя я лучше не нашел
<Maratich> XuMuK: http://members.quicknet.nl/blankendaalr/dbgl/
<Maratich> я AFK
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А как запустить vsftpd.. через /etc/init.d/vsftpd start он ругается
<Kifirus> хелп
<Kifirus> Jun 27 22:54:35 applyserver postfix/postfix-script[8047]: starting the Postfix mail system
<Kifirus> Jun 27 22:54:35 applyserver postfix/master[8048]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 115: bad transport type: user=vmail:vmail
<Kifirus> что с этим сталкивался при настройке почтового сервера
<MasterJP> Всем привет=) Подскажите, как правельно называется прога, которая создаёт загрузочную флеху... в памяти вертиться чтото типа LiLu, но найти не могу в гугле...
<MasterJP> у неё конка в виде цветка
<Kifirus> FlashBoot.v2.0b
<MasterJP> там можно ещё дстрибутивы прям с неё качать
<Kifirus> подскажите плз по настройке маил сервера
<camozzi> MasterJP ,а в жистре разве нету софтины для создания флешек?
<camozzi> *дистре
<MasterJP> Я с винды
<camozzi> win2flash ?
<MasterJP> не...
<MasterJP> Всё, нашол=) Всем спасибо=) LiLi USB Creator
<Kifirus> Jun 27 22:54:35 applyserver postfix/master[8048]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 115: bad transport type: user=vmail:vmail
<Kifirus> подскажите плз по настройке маил сервера
 * camozzi не сможет помочь Kifirus 
<Kifirus> (
 * Sergey_IT  тоже
<camozzi> я мыло на сайте проверяю.так проще
 * XuMuK тоже не
<XuMuK> Kifirus, чтобы настроить нормально почту, надо быть ппц каким профи, имхо...
<XuMuK> мало кто за ето вапще берецо...
<Kifirus> http://www.odmin4eg.ru/tag/postfix/
<Kifirus> вродебы всё просто
<moze> Всем привет!
<XuMuK> это будет не надежно... для корпоративных нужд не подходит, хотя, если тебе пофег на безопасность, можешь ставить...
<XuMuK> moze, ку
<Desniza> Всем привет
<Kifirus> ку
<camozzi> re
<InPanzer> привет, подскажите норм ридер пдф кроме акробат ридера, ибо он тормоз
<Maratich_afk> xpdf
<Sergey_IT> дефолтный
<Maratich_afk> шустр
<InPanzer> спасибо
<Maratich_afk> evince нормаленґ
<Kifirus> <XuMuK> было бы здорово знать в чём ошибка на данной стадии
<Maratich_afk> XuMuK: ты ознакомлен с Валентином Стрыкало?
<Desniza> Нужен один доброволец
<XuMuK> Maratich_afk, без понятия вапще о чем ты, еси честно...
<Desniza> под линуксом
<Maratich_afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDicpGsfG6k&feature=related
<Maratich_afk> оно
<camozzi> Desniza ,ось ломать ?
<Maratich_afk> Desniza: об чем?
<Desniza> нужно запустить гейму на своем компе
<Desniza> и сказать мне запустилася или нет
<Maratich_afk> EVE Online ?
<Desniza> типа того - новый молодой проект
 * camozzi не дружит с играми
<Maratich_afk> 1.7гб озу хватит?
<Desniza> с головой
<Desniza> http://itarium-online.com/download/Itarium-online-0.5.1-alpha1i386.tar.gz
<Desniza> качать тут
<Desniza> если не хватит либ - сказать мне каких
<Desniza> если не запуститься - передать лог файл
<moze> Вопрос не в тему, а под вайном дизасемблеры смысл есть использовать или это уже страдания ерундой?
<Desniza> если запустится и "ничего не видно" - тоже сказать конфигурацию компа (видюху)
<moze> Десниза твоя игра чтоли?
<Desniza> ага
<Sergey_IT> Desniza, поставь систему и тестируй
<Desniza> пишем )))
<moze> В видео тот же ник вводится
<Desniza> кстати как под линуксом записать видео экрана - кто знает ?
<Maratich_afk> XuMuK: и обязательно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4RfTf_X-Kw
<moze> есть проги.. в цп их несколько
<Maratich_afk> Desniza: http://www.bloganol.com/2010/11/5-screen-capturing-screen-recording-applications-ubuntu.html поможет?
<XuMuK> Maratich_afk, всё ето шняга)) а вот за ето http://itmages.ru/image/view/220783/12fc717a - спасибо большущее)))*
<Maratich_afk> ненене нешняга
<Maratich_afk> :)
<XuMuK> Desniza, много есть способов))
<Maratich_afk> и пожалуйста
<Maratich_afk> Desniza: и вот http://alicious.com/videomovie-screen-capture-programs-for-ubuntu-linux/
<moze> Desniza, так это твоя игра?
<Desniza> ну да
<Desniza> нипахоже ? ))))
<Desniza> к осень надеюсь выйдет чтобы погамать )))
<Desniza> опенсорс или что-то типа того
<Desniza> кто пытается запустить ?
<Maratich_afk> я пытаюсь скачать
<Maratich_afk> инет не феншуй
<moze> Desniza, сайт не внушает доверия честно говоря
<camozzi> 191 метр ещё выкачать надо...
<Desniza> ессно
<Desniza> делался застолбить домен
<Desniza> предложишь свои услуги - по вебдизайну - буду признателен
<moze> Desniza,  хех ты мою идею игры украл..
<Maratich_afk> пишет вот
<Desniza> га га га )))
<Maratich_afk> $ ./itarium
<Maratich_afk> ./itarium: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDeclarative.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<Maratich_afk> y
<Desniza> :(( плокхо
<Desniza> не удаляй пока
<moze> Desniza, лучше сделать на подобие других сайтов онлайн игр, могу помочь только морально ). Имхо первая страница должна показывать суть и смысл игры.
<Desniza> дык игры то нет
<Desniza> исчо
<Desniza> как будет тогда нужно страницу клепать
<moze> Desniza,  ты ее единолично создаешь?
<Desniza> практически
<Desniza> кстати Maratich_afk - какая версия линукса у тебя ?
<parfux> покажите... покажите четам?
<Maratich> LTS amd64
<Maratich> lucid
<Desniza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHn2hsSq0Y0&feature=player_embedded
<Desniza> ага спасибо - я так понял там CRT старая, сенкс
<Desniza> и сборка 32 бита - собственно тогда понятно
<Desniza> еще огромное сенкс
<Maratich> gnome-panel с боксами всегда кушает много ?
<parfux> планетки красивые
<Desniza> кстати кто хочет может запустить под виндой - если кто под виндой сидит - такм типа запускается
<Desniza> http://itarium-online.com/download/Itarium-online-0.5.1-alpha1.exe
<parfux> качаю
<Desniza> только запускать из папки програм файл а не ярлыком ... (временный дефект ярлыка с неправильной рабочей папкой )
<Desniza> parfux  - у тебя какая система ?
<parfux> щам вин на буке
<moze> Desniza, а под вайном работает? Чтото я очкую в линуксе запускать...
<Desniza> под вайном работает - но сама инсталяха не знаю
<parfux> каму оплачивать донат?
<Desniza> донат ?
<moze> )
<parfux> дайте мне номер чтобы отсылать смски
<Desniza> га га га
<moze> Desniza, А честно сколько сейчас у нее пользователей? Что за сервера?
<Desniza> ниадного
<Desniza> это технический билд собрать статистику - у кого запустится а у кого нет
<Desniza> выход к осени
<parfux> оо
<Desniza> вот уже найдено на старых версиях линукса не запускается - что не удевительно
<parfux> я тогда еще завтра позапускаю на линухе
<moze> Desniza, ну какаято структура наверное задумывалась? Обычно для тестов локальные версии делают, а потом под онлайн затачивают!
<Maratich> оно не старое :)
<Desniza> ну да
<Maratich> оно LTs
<Maratich> LTS )
<Maratich> еще поддержка есть
<Desniza> )))
<Desniza> естественно - игровой процес в технических сборках обсчитывается локально
<Desniza> а в онлайне - на сервере (с прогнозированием локально )
<Desniza> разница не большая
<Desniza> жду результатов кто что запустил и что получилось
<parfux> а есть в этой игре как и в других ммо искуственно созданный дифицит, затавляющий меня неспать поночам и качать перса? или тратить часть зарплаты на покупку игровых благ?
<Desniza> не - тут система ИИ которая думает за тебя пока тебя нет
<Desniza> а тебе нужно раз в день раз в неделю заходить и отдавать новые задания и все такое
<parfux> ктото летает на моем корабле за меня???
<Desniza> ИИ
<Desniza> ты дал задание кораблю а оно летит и выполняет
<Desniza> это типа стратегии
<Desniza> дал задание захватить соседа и ИИ на сколько умеет пытается достичь цели , если не доверяешь ИИ - нужно чаще заходить или настраивтаь под себя
<moze> Desniza, хочу мморпг!))
<Desniza> присоединяйся к разработке )))
<parfux> оо
<parfux> давай...
<parfux> что надо делать?
<parfux> какраз сдал сессию..
<Desniza> нужна графика, сайт, коннектор PHP и SQL базы данных (пока что постгре )
<Desniza> c++ - но тут не много осталось
<Desniza> наполнять базу знаний типа какие итемы есть и какие у них характеристики
<parfux> оо
<Desniza> а что ты умеешь ?
<NoOova> Desniza: а так чисто ради интереса какие поля?
<Desniza> поля ?
<parfux> ну я на си программы пишу
<NoOova> ну поля в табличке итемс
<parfux> ираньшевебмастером работал
<Desniza> что значит какие ?
<parfux> вовремена верстки таблицами
<Desniza> типы или мена интересуют ?
<NoOova> названия
<NoOova> ^^
<Desniza> название, описание, масса, количество ресурсов и т.д.
<parfux> впринципе пхп знаю sql
<Desniza> количество ресурсов которые генерятся и т.д. по каждому типу итемов свое
<parfux> могу дизайнера запрц наисовать шаблон
<Desniza> отлично - напиши в приват свой контакт - пообщаемся
<parfux> к сайту
<Desniza> отлично )))
<NoOova> parfux: а ты из какого города?
<moze> Desniza, взбударажил всех чертяка, всеж о геймдеве мечтали хоть когдато.. Еслив центре приложений убунты увижу игруху с меня пиво! )
<Desniza> дык к тому и идем )))
<Desniza> ну геймдев как минимум хороший полигон прокачать скилы
<Desniza> мало почему-то кто об этом думает в таком ракурсе
<Maratich> в этой игре скиллы в Python можно апнуть ?
<Maratich> язык нравится :)
<moze> Desniza, просто в большенстве случаев это трата сил...
<Desniza> я недавно чувака собеседовал 9 лет опыта - и все еще джун
<Desniza> чем он 9 лет занимался не очень понятно - так что не скажи что это пустая трата сил
<Desniza> Maratich - питон не прикручивали - только ЛУА, QML и база данных (в ней хранится  база знаний экспертной системы которая может редактироваться )
<Desniza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB3mRH34YZY&feature=related
<moze> Desniza, я имелл в виду что идейно не у всех сил хватает поддерживать, а в таких делах все на идеях и держится (я про опенсурс и геймдев наверное тоже)
<Desniza> комиты в репозитарий проекта )))
<moze> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB3mRH34YZY&feature=related - к чему эта ссыль? Там ерунда какаято!
<Desniza> нефига ты не понимаешь - это анимация процесса разработки - чисто поржать
<Maratich> капча тупит
<moze> Действительно нифига не понимаю!
<Maratich> Desniza: на белом фоне пара символов и все
<Desniza> при регистрации ?
<Maratich> да
<Desniza> странно
<Maratich> Chromium, если что
<Maratich> trunk, из реп
<Desniza> ок проверим - хотя сайтом никто не занимается - но всеравно спасибо
<Desniza> там на сайте ничего и нет то по сути )))
<Maratich> seamonkey 2.0.14 тоже самое
<Desniza> кстати а кто нибудь еще запустил или хотябы попытался ?
<moze> Desniza, а кстати в какой ide пишете?
<Desniza> ага вижу у меня тоже повторяеццо - плокхо (((
<Maratich> с elite-games.ru кстати общались ?
<Desniza> QTcreator и Visual Studio под виндой
<Desniza> общались
<NoOova> Мне вот комод нравится! универсальная весчь! =)
<Desniza> обычно много желающих но на словах )))
<Desniza> мне последний кутекриатор - претЪ
<Maratich> а то я с ними в Taikodom летал, пока венда біла
<Sergey_IT> Desniza, из реп или с сайта?
<Maratich> в PATH добавлять?
<Desniza>  сайта ставлю последний SDK
<Desniza> Maratich кого в пути добавлять то ?
<Maratich> при установке
<Desniza> не не нужно
<Desniza> все инсталяхи собраны автоматом cmake так что не сильно к ним пока что придираться
<Kifirus> маил сервер настроил
<Kifirus> но свералмаил говорит что нет такого юзера
<Kifirus> иззачего он может мне так врать?
<Maratich> Desniza: оно использует 4й .NET ?
<Desniza> нет
<Desniza> стандартный CRT и все
<Desniza> CRT должна была поставиться при утсановке
<Desniza> или как минимум в папке с игрой есть папка с CRT
<Maratich> через wine не стартанула
<Desniza> что говорит ?
<Desniza> там лог файл должен быть
<Desniza> рядом с бинарем
<Maratich> не лежит
<Desniza> ogre.log - нет разве ?
<Maratich> тут, насколько понимаю /home/maratich/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Itarium-online 0.5.1-alpha1/game
<Desniza> да
<Desniza> с этой папки нужно запустить
<Desniza> оно может ненайти OpenAL и тогда работать не будет
<Maratich> о, если не из меню а с папки то лог есть
<Maratich> через pastebin.com ?
<Desniza> это в где ?
<Maratich> cxfc
<Maratich> счас
<Maratich> http://pastebin.com/SqKL7mdp
<Maratich> оно вроде
<Maratich> см строку 28
<Desniza> ага не найден GL рендер
<Desniza> ща разбираемся
<Maratich> и когда с wine "главного меню" запускал, только ошибку и выдавало. а из папки напрямую exe - даже главное окно загрузиться успело
<Maratich> до ошибки :)
<Desniza> ну да я говорил там у ярлыка неправильные настройки
<Desniza> сейчас с рендером разберемся и будет счастье
<Desniza> попробуй папку game скопировать в корень виртуального диска
<Desniza> а в plugins.cfg прописать абсолютный путь к этой папке
<Maratich> чтоб пробелов не было?
<Desniza> да
<Maratich> media туда же надо?
<Desniza> а запускать всеравно с програм файлс
<Desniza> не медиа не надо
<Desniza> нужно кстати войти в папку
<Desniza> и от туда запускать т.е. games должна быть текущей
<Maratich> нну да
<Desniza> ща в винду перегружусь
<Desniza> эксперементы отложим на пару дней - пофикшу - исчо попробуем
<Maratich> долго дум ало
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> чо вы там запустить пытаетес?
<Sergey_IT> в игры играють
<vdrandom> ну это я понял :
<vdrandom> :)
<Maratich> там эту штуку запустить хотели http://itarium-online.com/
<parfux> чтобы itarium заработал нужно в папе media в файле plugins.cfg заменить PluginFolder=game на PluginFolder=../game
<Maratich> оно завелось, теперь другая проблема
<PREdatOR_> Привет всем.
<PREdatOR_> В сети адсл модем-настроен нат. Делаю с помощью iptables проброс порта 8080 с внешнего интерфейса на порт 80 сервера внутри сети.
<PREdatOR_> с компа в сети захожу по адресу внешнийIP:8080 и попадаю на свой сервер. Снаружи же не работает (через прокси сервер пытаюсь) ...
<babrusha> господа, где лежат закладки (файл или папка) Firefox
<jet4fire> посмотри там
<jet4fire> ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<trizer> Всем привет возникла проблема при установке пакета. Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<trizer>   dhcp3-server: Зависит: dhcp3-common (= 3.1.3-2ubuntu3) но 3.1.3-2ubuntu3.2 будет установлен
<trizer> E: Сломанные пакеты
<trizer> Подскажите, что с этим делать?
<Escsun> trizer, на убунту был в последний раз активно использовал на 8.04 )
<Escsun> trizer, но вроде sudo apt-get install -f
<trizer> не помогает
<trizer> пакет dhcp3-server как бэ еще не установлкен
<trizer> не установлен*
<Escsun> не помню тогда
<trizer> я так понял проблема в том что различаются версии
<trizer> но как вернуть старвй dhcp3-common я не пойму
<trizer> старый
<trizer> короче утро вечера мудреней
<copyerfiled> всем привет! не определяется модуль bluetooth что делать, в гугле нахожу свое же сообщение? :)
<baronos> Привет не спящим, такой вопрос меня озадачил на ночь глядя, замена значка в трее для приложения на свой... И не нашел подходящей темы для замены... Подскажите пожалуйста))
<copyerfiled> baronos: ответ на твой вопрос не знаю, но знаю, что если поспать и сутра хорошо подумать над вопросом а надо ли? то .... :)
<baronos> хехе)) разумно)) но пока фильм не кончился буду юзать дальше инет на эту тему)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-28
<sharikoff> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<sharikoff> фигасе
<skai> че такое?
<sharikoff> как пожарная сигнализация, не сгоришь так оглохнешь
<sharikoff> skai, да все ном
<sharikoff> *норм
<sharikoff> привет кстати
<skai> ку:)я домой приехал:)
<sharikoff> откудова
<skai> с кузни в барнаул
<skai> домой
<skai> два года тут не был
<sharikoff> аа
<skai> смотрю iptv по влц
<skai> че никого нет?
<skai> включил 2х2
<skai> и тут сразу мехааниме
<skai> че тут живые есть?
<kelmiir> не совсем...
<skai> чеж так плохо
<sharikoff> мертвые все..
<skai> тут какая то бешенная анимешка идет по 2х2
<kelmiir> о, а есть работающие ссылки на iptv? или ты смотришь в сети прова?
<skai> в сети прова
<skai> в нете погугли вродь есть где потоки
<skai> каналов там конечно не много
<kelmiir> да гуглил недавно, на пару ссылок набрел, они не работали, а потом лень )
<skai> вот кога в аниме несут пафосные речи - это одно.но когда пафосный бред про то, куда пытались голыми ногами встать на тренировке -  это спасает вселенную - это совсем звездопадец
<skai> и все это чтобы победить огромного человекоподобного робота, управляя такого же робота
<skai> лан
<skai> поспать чтоли
<kelmiir> ыы)
<sharikoff> Абгамчик, у тебя есть шесть яблок, половину ты отдал бгату. Сколько осталось? - Пять с половиной. - Хогоший мальчик!
<TomFarr> Ребятушки как на счет сегфолта при саспенде с нвидевским драйвером на свежей убунте с причиной EVO?
<sharikoff> никак
<TomFarr> думаешь разово?
<sharikoff> иксов нету..
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> так что даже затестить не смогу
<TomFarr> везет =) я бы тоже отказался, но платить ни кто не собирается, а бесплатно не интересно.
<TomFarr> Я тестанул, но у меня не убунту и проблемы нет =)
<sharikoff> угу.. у меня не убунту и нету иксов
<sharikoff> =)
<TomFarr> ты ж видел разговор?
<sharikoff> ваще всегда все прекрасно
<sharikoff> да
<TomFarr> ты еще скажи что у тебя MacOS
<sharikoff> дома
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я щас не дома =)
<TomFarr> Я бы тебя попросил привести мне макбук или макмини но мак - уг
<sharikoff> я даже не буду спорить
<TomFarr> Я на эту тему около месяца спорю последних.
<sharikoff> ибо доказывать что то тому кто не юзал ось вкупе с железом -бесполезно
<TomFarr> слух. а может у меня потому и безсонница?
<sharikoff> может..
<TomFarr> sharikoff, а откуда ты знаешь что я не юзал?
<TomFarr> я юзал
<sharikoff> ибо так говорят только те кто не юзал или юзал мало
<sharikoff> не 4 года вобщем..
<sharikoff> хотя может я уже яблофил.. но мне очень нравится
<TomFarr> ааа... ты хочешь меня еще и подсадить на это? да вы наркоманы, яблочники... Макось неудобное уг - это факт. Мною настроенный гном всегда будет и быстрее и удобнее и красивее и бесплатнее
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> да будет так
<TomFarr> видешь сколько  "и" против мака.
<sharikoff> ну пусть. я разве против =)
<TomFarr> А за железо с марочкой я плотить не буду. и зачем мне мак что даже на него я буду ставить линукс?
<sharikoff> дык никто не заставляет
<TomFarr> Я китайских погремушек куплю ноунейм, и выграю больше.
<sharikoff> дай те бох
 * sharikoff давно познал что такое щасте
 * sharikoff просветлен и абсолютно не воинственен
<TomFarr> оналогично.
 * sharikoff не 0будет спорить
<sharikoff> *будет
 * TomFarr и не собиралсЯ.
<sharikoff> за все время пользования маосью была всего одна ошибка. не создавалась вайфай сеть после апдейта. пофиксили через день
<sharikoff> это на моем веку
<sharikoff> но вот дрова на видео которые стирают папку /usr вы уж простите меня господа.. ир рук вон
<TomFarr> sharikoff, ты понимаешь об чем я говорю? Я не говорю о стабильности. Не говорю. Я говорю о том, что гуй ужасен. даже не дизайном. дизайн у меня ни линуксе такой же. Просто на линуксе, это реализовано куда более адекватно в плане управления.
<sharikoff> ну.. может. мне лень пилить под себя что то тем более если все и так как мне надо
<sharikoff> за меня ненавязчиво(подчеркиваю) подумали
<sharikoff> а не в лоб как в винде и убунте
<sharikoff> мне оставили консоль нормальную юниксовую
<sharikoff> мне сделали адекватнейший и простой гуй
<TomFarr> sharikoff, ну вот тут ты не прав. за тебя подумали очень навязчиво. С тебя еще и денег не хило зха это взяли.
<TomFarr> sharikoff, это ты называешь адекватным?
<sharikoff> деньги-пыль. главное удобство
<TomFarr> чего там адекватного то?
<sharikoff> все так как надо мне
<TomFarr> он ужасен. убог. неприспособлен. и страшен.
<sharikoff> =))
<TomFarr> sharikoff, у тебя бук?
<sharikoff> гном? согласен
<TomFarr> sharikoff, MacOS GUI - он ужасен. убог. неприспособлен. и страшен.
<TomFarr> Gnome 3 тоже
<sharikoff> у меня imac,macbook pro,apple tv,airport extreme,iphone 3gs,iphone 4 где то так..
<sharikoff> =))
<TomFarr> извени, наверное дальнейший разговор будет излишен. У нас разные точки зрения, и изменять их ни у кого из нас нет прав.
<sharikoff> угу. я тебе сразу так и сказал
<TomFarr> еще раз прошу прощения.
<sharikoff> да ладно.. фигня все это
<TomFarr> Главная мысль, а что мы можем сделать полезного имея все это? Если все уже есть...
<sharikoff> мы чесно говоря можем все
<sharikoff> если соберемся вместе
<TomFarr> да. мы можем. У нас есть возможность. Но когда мы не знаем, на что хватит времени и сил, как выбирать?
<TomFarr>  главный вопрос, кому это будет нужно кроме нас самих?
<sharikoff> так на то и нужно тем , кому интересно собраться вместе
<sharikoff> стоб если не хватит сил у одного помог второй или какой нибудь
<TomFarr> Когда то давно, я зашел на mail.ru тогда самым поппулярным его сервисом был top. сегодня им пользуются так же распространенно. Но тогда майл ру был одним из лидеров, а мои предпочтения были у рамблера(который вообще сказился) на последнем люди вообще не по
<TomFarr> нятно чем занимаются(кроме отмывания денег). Мейл при этом сделал отличный сервис ответов. я в них играю.
<sharikoff> я нет. меня банят на гугле в вио
<TomFarr> У мейла есть много хороших сервисов и проектов, взять теже игры.
<sharikoff> за мои вопросы
<sharikoff> да.. согласен
<TomFarr> Но реализация и поддержка не радует при платности продуктов
<sharikoff> игры зачет
<TomFarr> игры отличные.
<TomFarr> Но я плочу тебе деньги, будь добр хоть номер телефона техсаппорта покажи, не прячь...
<sharikoff> ну имхо много слишком народу и мало саппорта
<TomFarr> Я просто буду спать спокойнее отдавая тебе деньги. А другой может решит трабл благодаря саппорту, а саппорт для третьих выложит ЧАВО.
<TomFarr> да, тут может, стоит разгрузить проект?
<Lorgus> help   куда мона выложить 2.5 гига ?
<Amblnb> В корзину
<TomFarr> Не стоит давать название корпорации, основанной на сервере с почтовым ящиком...
<Lorgus> какой хост файлов есть на такой размер ???
<Lorgus> sharikoff, q
<Amblnb> Трекер
<TomFarr> 127.0.0.1
<sharikoff> Lorgus, dropbox,live.com
<sharikoff> q
<Lorgus> спс
<Amblnb> Вы тут что уже комерческие игры разрабатываете?
<TomFarr> мы думаем об их продаже и поддержке.
<TomFarr> грамотные решения, наш конек! нет games.mail.ru даешь Russian Games Community.RU!
<Lorgus> sharikoff, dropbox.com?
<sharikoff> угу
<TomFarr>  Russian Electronic Games Community*
<TomFarr> Lorgus, собирается для всех систем.
<TomFarr> sharikoff, а в убунту оне сколько места дают?
<Amblnb> Если оно русское то зачем инглиш?
<Amblnb> наверно 2 халявно
<TomFarr> За тем что "Я" не поддерживаю национальные домены.
<Amblnb> Тогда ком а не рук
<Amblnb> *ру
<Amblnb> или .биз
<TomFarr> национальные это .рф f а ру это обычный домен первого уровня пренадлежащий российской федерации - единственный и неповторимый. Да ком будет лучше.
<TomFarr> regc.com 	
<TomFarr> занят
<TomFarr> 	
<TomFarr> regc.pro можно взять под это дело...
<TomFarr> на ком прайс 5.5 килобаксов.
<Amblnb> А если всё по английски то лучше тогда .бг
<TomFarr> бг?
<Amblnb> британия
<TomFarr> А британский то зачем?
<Amblnb> ну по английски же
<TomFarr> ДЛя про у я яндека нормальный поиск? или шляпа?
<TomFarr> Английский является международным языком. А если мы хотим представлять свои продукты на международном рынке мы должны адаптировать их для них... тафтология...
<Amblnb> Русский тоже международный
<Amblnb> Я сижу в украине и общаюсь тут по русски
<TomFarr> Документацию ты ж на инглише привык читать.
<Amblnb> нет
<Amblnb> На данный момент не существует одного международного языка. Поэтому верный метод делать переводы хотя бы на основные и наиболее распространённые
<TomFarr> при этом переводы на тему корпускулярно волновых свойств света будет делать вася с образованием ПТУ?
<Amblnb> Если никто не переведёт и будет
<TomFarr> но это же ужасно. Ужасно тем, что человек с высшим при этом останется без возможности выполнить эту работу более грамонто, и все вытекающие отсюда.
<Amblnb> А кто мешает пременять технологию переводов от Друпала?
<TomFarr> блин, нужен ли мне regc.com за 5500? не сильно ли они заломили?
<Amblnb> Если заробатывать на нём, то да
<TomFarr> Amblnb, пф... не смеши. они сильно скудны, ты б еще сказал гуглом переводить
<TomFarr> Да какой там зарабатывать? Это на первых парах даже некоммерческая организация.
<TomFarr> я на AddSense забонен
<Amblnb> TomFarr: Но гугл автоматом переводит, а там создаёш собственную версию где видно % переведённого и любой другой человек может использовать этот процент для дальнейшего перевода
<Amblnb> Тогда орг
<TomFarr> А настоящие прибыли, они потом. огр - гольфклуб.
<TomFarr> так кто рисовать умеет?
<Amblnb> Художник обычно )
<TomFarr> обычно да. но тут своеобразный русунок нужен.
<TomFarr> Рисунок с кодом.
<TomFarr> Адаптированным и кросбраузерным.
<Amblnb> В свг лучше писать
<TomFarr> свг, не для http
<Amblnb> Эм О_О а для кого?
<TomFarr> Можно было бы AS но таких прогеров по пальцем сощитать
<TomFarr> Amblnb, для глаз
<Amblnb> Он же на хмл
<TomFarr> свг - просто рисунок. Нам е нужно удобный интерфейс расчитанный на огромное колличсетво народу.
<TomFarr> факинг майкрософт - надоела эта клава - сил нету. и денег нету.
<Amblnb> Я бы не сказал что просто, он как флеш
<TomFarr> там что AS внутри?
<Amblnb> Да и можно встраивать в код страницы чистый код
<TomFarr> хмм... занятно.
<TomFarr> а редакторы дельные?
<Amblnb> Щас узнаю что такое ас )
<sharikoff> жопа
<sharikoff> не?
<TomFarr> Active Scrypt - ООП язык от адоба
<Amblnb> Дельный только один, Блокнот но можно и лингскапе но он в код срёт
<TomFarr> Нет нужен такой, что бы мышкой поводил и вышла зараза. потом уже в гедите дотачивать. Так что там за технология то используется SVG?
<TomFarr> так это и есть название технологии.... снимаю свой вопрос
<Amblnb> Ну на основе хмл создали расширеный язык. Дублирующий всё что может флеш но при этом его можно было писать и читать в блокноте как обычный код
<Amblnb> В него так же можно различные скрипты пихать от других языков
<TomFarr> ну значет AS можно делать.
<TomFarr> С помощью ECMAScript или JavaScript можно описывать даже самые сложные сценарии, связанные с математическими вычислениями координат и пропорций фигур. Вместе с интерактивностью и SMIL анимацией это дает очень широкие возможности для разработчиков веб-график
<TomFarr> и.
<TomFarr> Только, вопрос не КАК? а ЧТО!
<Amblnb> Наверно можно, но я его незнаю
<Amblnb> яву пихал
<Amblnb> а ЧТО! Это уже вопрос надо адресовывать главному задумщику / закасчику )
<antarova> либре офис у нас не открывает документы 2007 офиса что ли?
<Amblnb|Netu> Не пробовал
<TomFarr> Amblnb|Netu, приглашаю вас в сеть руснет(irc.rusnet.ru) для дальнейшего провидения творческой работы. Найти меня сможете на #linux оттуда заинванчу.
<TomFarr> sharikoff, если хочешь тоже.
<codekick> Вчера поставил kde4, какой нибуть мормальный менеджер пакетов под него существует?
<codekick> нормальный*
<XuMuK> TomFarr, не аctive, а action
<TomFarr> не важно
<XuMuK> как ет не важно...
<TomFarr> Нам что в доль что поперек пилить.
<Snowdrift> у кого нибудь есть файлы vcrun2005 и vcrun2008
<Snowdrift> ~/.cache/winetricks/
<antarova> можно ли в убунте опрашивать чужие машины по нетбиосу?
<Silver23> Добрый день кто сможет подсказать по удалённому управлению?
<Silver23> Вот вопрос http://forum.oszone.net/thread-209947.html
<antarova> похоже можно :) nbtscan
<camozzi> утра
<PREdatOR_> Утро всем =)
<vdrandom|away> утра
<PREdatOR_> Кому не влом, покурите http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=158639.0
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> пора бы уже заняться изучением netcat, netstat, iptables и прочих сетевых утилит
<PREdatOR_> vdrandom, вот начинаю =) чеееестно)))
<PREdatOR_> vdrandom, я один раз уже настраивал этот проброс, но без осознания работы iptables ... Поэтому не помню как у меня получилось...
<vdrandom> да ты шаман
<PREdatOR_> vdrandom, естестно =)
<sharikoff> в убунте кернел хедерс как пакет называется?
<skai> linux-headers
<skai> linu-headersgeneric
<skai> соответствующих версий
<paul3> народ, а где лежат принтеры, чоб их можно было в самбу добавить? ато на принтере стоит галочка shared, но самой шары в самбе нет
<skai> ну принтер обычно лежит на столе.иногда на полу
<skai> ктото ставит на подоконники
<paul3> ох..
<paul3> ладно, как расшарить принтер в самбе? надо указать к нему путь, правильно?
<paul3> устройства в юниксе представлены файлами, правильно? в т.ч. принтеры
<paul3> где лежат файлы принтеров?
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> неужели кроме самбы способов расшарить принтер нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> капс же
<inkvizitor68sl> paul3: и тебе капс
<inkvizitor68sl> а... CUPS. не поймешь же.
<vdrandom> ну ему с виндой, видимо, надо
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<paul3> именно
<inkvizitor68sl> ipp://ip/printer_name
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<inkvizitor68sl> в винде открываешь диалог добавления принтера
<inkvizitor68sl> выбираешь сетевой
<inkvizitor68sl> вместо ссылки вбиваешь ipp://блаблабла
<inkvizitor68sl> самба не нужна
<paul3> не, я открываю шары компьютера из винды - там должна быть шара (папка) и шара (принтер). мне надо добавить принтер через самбу
<sharikoff> я хочу копать совком
<sharikoff> копай лопатой
<inkvizitor68sl> paul3: зачем тебе принтер через самбу, объясни? Принтеры по сети шарят через CUPS. самба - костыль.
<sharikoff> нет
<skai> sharikoff: а дают только десертную ложку?
<sharikoff> я хочу копать совком
<sharikoff> paul3, ^^
<sharikoff> =)
<paul3> просто скажите, если знаете, где лежат файлы принтеров обычно. спасибо за совет, я протестю, но сейчас мне нужно просто знать то, что я спросил
<deedzhey> paul3, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<paul3> deedzhey, это, видимо старая иструкция, и, похоже, не под линукс.. - такой папки нет, которая там указана. но спасибо всё равно)
<deedzhey> paul3, в гугле полно инструкций по-русски по расшариванию принтера в самбе в три клика мышки
<deedzhey> paul3, просто ты уперся, вынь тебе да положь, как файл называется
<yurau> codekick: synaptic
<paul3> deedzhey, потому что я хочу научиться чему-то..
<paul3> короче, принтер появился после расшаривания etc/cups/ppd.. странно как-то.. потом шару убрал с неё - принтер остался
<deedzhey> paul3, http://samba.org/samba/docs/ учись, чо. дело полезное
<bosyi> привет. хочу паралельно с убунту установить кубунту. но что-бы Граб оталься (не трогать его), поэтому выбрал в графической установке кубунту ставить Граб с sda7 (корень кубунты также должен быть тут) - но на этапе установки Груб мне выбило фатальн
<bosyi> ую ошибку. в чем проблема?
<skai> в выборе
<skai> инсталлятор в 11.04 кривоват
<skai> ставил бы груб и все
<skai> какая те разница какой из них будет
<skai> загружаться будут обе
<deedzhey> paul3, http://samba-doc.ru/samba3example/01happy.html#happyautoprint здесь вот, например
<bosyi> skai, как я понимаю вообще отказаться от установки Груба не возможно?
<paul3> deedzhey, ты не понял. я именно хотел узнать где лежат файлы устройств в убунту.  в часности принтеров
<deedzhey> paul3, в документации все написано
<skai> bosyi: а нафига?
<paul3> deedzhey, не знаешь короч
<SergeyIT> paul3, поставь груб на какой-нибудь раздел (sda*)
<skai> SergeyIT: тебе повторить про слегка глючноватый инсталлер?
<skai> SergeyIT: хотя дело может быть в битом образе
<deedzhey> paul3, /var/spool/lpd/lp но пока ты не прочтешь документацию, ты не поймешь почему у тебя такого файла нет
<bosyi> skai, как я думал: раз в системе есть уже груб то зачем второй.. просто загрузился бы с первой ОС, выполнил grub-update и все
<skai> bosyi: он заменит груб другим.ты разницы не заметишь.он все равно будет видеть обе системы
<paul3> deedzhey, или ты мне можешь сказать, если знаешь?
<bosyi> skai, понятно, спасибо
<skai> ОБОЖЕ
<skai> воздух дома действует на меня странно
<skai> я помогаю
<skai> зачем я так поступаю...
<deedzhey> paul3, какая конкретно у тебя заминка, нет не знаю. я тебе дал инструмент выяснения и устранения таковых. твое дело - воспользоваться, или нанять специалиста
<paul3> deedzhey, за это спасибо. заминка устранена. мне просто интересно. ты сказал, что файлы принтеров лежат в /var/spool/lpd/lp, как и написано в той инструкции. но у меня нет папки lpd. Если ты знаешь, почему, поделись. Я не на понт беру, как
<paul3> может показаться, мне РЕАЛЬНО просто интересно
<Silver23> добрый день подскажите инструкцию на русском по freeNX
<deedzhey> paul3, потому что принтеры можно подключать не только через lpd интерфейс (=
<paul3> deedzhey, но у меня же как-то подключен.. первый раз слышу, кстати, про ЛПД интерфейс. где найти мой принтер тогда? :)
<bosyi> skai, а альтернейт версия поставила бы в sda* , не сломана?
<skai> нафига?
<skai> если хош - потом загрузи первую и сделай grub-install /dev/sda и все.вернешь груб от старой системы
<deedzhey> paul3, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Printer_Daemon
<deedzhey> paul3, но было бы лучше для твоего самообразования подключить логику, фантазию и гугл
<bosyi> skai, спасибо.
<paul3> deedzhey, пасибо, прочитал. лучше спросить у людей - всегда понятнее. если знаешь - расскажи
<deedzhey> paul3, http://citforum.ru/howto/smart-questions-ru.shtml
<paul3> ох...
<paul3> не знаешь - не надо
<skai> paul3: вообще он прав
<paul3> да нет
<skai> paul3: людям быстро надоедает изображать экстрасенсов
<paul3> никто не просит ничего изображать
<paul3> просто, если ты нормальный, и знаешь что-то - ты можешь поделиться знаниями. если не хочешь - ничего не говори, но не посылай человека куда-то, где ему будет куча ненужной информации, которая его ещё больше запутает
<paul3> я тут давно сижу, и периодически, люди жалуются и уходят отсюда в плохом настроении, т.к. им не только не помогли, но ещё и обругали со всех сторон, будто хотели самоутвердиться за счёт людей, которые знают меньше - это не
<paul3> круто
<paul3> довольно часто на самом деле
<paul3> я вот сижу на канале #windows-server, и там, англоговорящие чувачки всегда помогут, если знают - вежливо и полезно. если не знают - молчат. а не посылают тебя читать technet со 2 по 8 главу или типа того..
<conan_chief> да часто бывает такое, но я ещё добавлю что за последние пару лет отношение кардинально улучшилось. раньше каждый раз уходил от сюда облаеный а сейчас 1 из 20
<paul3> conan_chief, аххаха :):)
<Silver23> А мне бы как бы соединить 2 компьютера в месте с динамическими IP находящимися далеко друг от друга и всё вроде
<vdrandom> в смысле?
<deedzhey> Silver23, vpn
<vdrandom> "соединить"?
<Silver23> точнее подключаться пардон
<vdrandom> как подключаться?
<vdrandom> для чего подключаться?
<conan_chief> может я перестал совсем уж идиотские вопросы задавать может люди стали менее озлобленные и более самодостаточные
<Silver23> ну хотя бы протокол vnc
<vdrandom> а в чём проблема?
<Silver23> удалённо управлять
<vdrandom> в том, что адреса меняются?
<vdrandom> если да - http://dyndns.org/ и впирёд
<paul3> Silver23, самый простой способ - поставить team viewer
<Silver23> неее сейчас я ссылку на вопрос дам
<vdrandom> paul3, зочем?
<vdrandom> vnc лучше же
<paul3> чтоб удалённо управлять)
<vdrandom> нативно, к тому же
<Silver23> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=158637.0
<vdrandom> а не этот бгмерзкий вайн
<paul3> ну, он же заточен уже, ничего настраивать не надо
<paul3> за это респект им, на самом деле
<Silver23> тайм мне не нравится - тормоз он с нашей скоростью
<vdrandom> так блин
<vdrandom> если ты ssh настроил, почему vnc не настроишь?
<Silver23> мне бы почитать информацию
<vdrandom> гугли и будет тебе щасте. а что именно интересует-то?
<deedzhey> conan_chief, включайся, помогай. а то уйдет облаеный
<paul3> Silver23, там тебе скинули на форуме мануал. по английски читаешь?
<Silver23> парле ву франсе
<paul3> Silver23, реально, я так сижу, - teamviewer
<paul3> немного тормозит, но нормально
<Silver23> сколько скорость у тебя
<deedzhey> paul3, паш, ему тайм не нравится. переведи ему мануал, если умеешь
<Silver23> неее я читаю но вот вопрос
<Resager> paul3: запускаешь теамвьювер через вайн? О_о
<vdrandom> Resager, а как ещё-то?
<Silver23> в модеме какие порты открывать если я буду freeNX настраивать
<Resager> vdrandom: не, я имею ввиду что есть альтернативы этой проги))
<vdrandom> есть, vnc
<Resager> vnc тот же
<Resager> ну
<vdrandom> такой же тормоз
<Silver23> у меня 512 Кбит скорость ребят - какой таймвивер )))
<Resager> хм
<vdrandom> и rdp лол
<vdrandom> хотя я хз, бывает ли rdp сервер для линукса
<deedzhey> xrdp
<Resager> Silver23: я с такой скоростью сидел, норм, качество пониже и всё)
<paul3> Resager, у них есть версия для линукс - работает через вайн :)
<Silver23> vdrandom 5900-59001
<Silver23> 5901
<paul3> Resager, то есть, как бы самими разработчиками настроеная - без проблем
<Resager> paul3: Хм... версия для линукса, чтобы азпускать через вайн)) звучито то как)
<deedzhey> vdrandom, http://wiki.etersoft.ru/XRDP вот же
<Resager> надо будет заюзать.. на офф сайте же есть сборка сия?))
<applypc> ку олл
<Resager> ку
<Silver23> Resager куда ниже всё серое - на быстродействие и всё равно долго думает
<vdrandom> Resager, да, на официальном сайте
<vdrandom> гордо именуется teamviewer для линукс лол
<paul3> Resager, главное что работает)) на самом деле круто - переписывать программу не стали, просто настроили и протестили, но сами девелоперы - умно имхо
<Resager> Silver23: пинг же ещё важен
<applypc> как удалить не пустой каталог?
<vdrandom> Silver23, а что ты там в гуях делать-то собрался?
<vdrandom> чем тебе ssh мало?
<Silver23> мне рабочий стол нужен
<applypc> как удалить не пустой каталог?
<applypc> !rmdir
<ubuntuhelp> rmdir — команда в операционных системах DOS, UNIX, Windows которая удаляет директорию. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rmdir
<Silver23> вот смотрите такая команда ssh -N -p 22 username@192.168.0.1 -L 5555/127.0.0.1/5900
<deedzhey> applypc, гугл патч бармина
<vdrandom> Silver23, вот я и спрашиваю, зачем тебе рабочий стол?
<deedzhey> почту проверить, кино посмотреть
<Silver23> vdrandom был бы рабочий стол я бы подключался уже с удалённого компьютера к серверу 2003
<vdrandom> эммм
<vdrandom> так в винде же RDP нативно
<vdrandom> алсо
<vdrandom> берёшь ssh, делаешь туннель
<Silver23> ну тогда скажи можно командой rdesktop подключится через ssh&
<vdrandom> и подключаешься через туннель по RDP
<Silver23> что нужно для туннеля?
<vdrandom> ssh сервер, ssh клиент
<Silver23> есть
<vdrandom> и возможность соединения по сети между ними
<Silver23> и это есть
<Silver23> а что дальше вот тут я остановился
<vdrandom> а дальше - man ssh и google.
<Silver23> всё что я находил не подошло мне
<paul3> ссш не даст графического интерфейса - только командную строку
<paul3> а тимвьюер поддерживает ВПН тоже, но я, правда, не пробовал
<deedzhey> бгг, иногда лучше читать, чем писать
<vdrandom> погугли про ssh tunnel
<vdrandom> paul3,
<vdrandom> потом включи мозг
<vdrandom> и осмысли  :)
<Resager> paul3: странно. скачал с офф сайта, а там .deb или он сам настраивает и запускает ЕХЕ?
<deedzhey> Resager, пикасу под линукс тоже не видел?
<Resager> deedzhey: что за "пикасу"
<deedzhey> Resager, http://picasa.google.com/
<paul3> там распаковываешь, идешь в директорию и ./teamviewer
<Resager> грамотно сделали чо)
<paul3> vdrandom, я ничё не нашёл. может, плохо гуглю. ssh тунель даёт графический интерфейс? как?
<deedzhey> paul3, http://habrahabr.ru/tag/ssh%20tunnel/ вот так
<paul3> да, это я нашёл
<paul3> только не понятно как осущ-вляется графический интерфейс
<deedzhey> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/SSH_туннелирование#.D0.9F.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B5.D0.B1.D1.80.D0.BE.D1.81_.D1.83.D0.B4.D0.B0.D0.BB.D0.B5.D0.BD.D0.BD.D0.BE.D0.B3.D0.BE_.D0.BF.D0.BE.D1.80.D1.82.D0.B0_.D0.BD.D0.B0_.D0.BB.D0.BE.D0.BA.D0.B0.D0.BB.D1.8C.D0.BD.D1.83.D1.8E_.D0.BC.D0.B0.D1.88.D0.B8.D0.BD.D1.83
<deedzhey> а вот это?
<paul3> если прокинуть на виндовз сервер - можно через RDP, а на убунту чем?
<deedzhey> VNC?
<paul3> ну вот, например
<paul3> теперь у Resager есть варианты
<paul3> но проще всего - teamviewer
<paul3> имхо
<Resager> ну я с винды виндой уже управлял теамвьювером, оч удобно)
<paul3> точно
<deedzhey> paul3, только сильвер тебя не про тимвьювер спрашивал, а хотел тунелированию научиться );
<Resager> этож такой кайф был, когда я в друго городе, а комп дома включенным оставил, и им управляю... мм.. Правда когда к себе же подключился по скайпу и начал говорить, домашние были в шоке, когда в  пустой комнате голос появился))
<Silver23> Товарищи можно без посылания в MAN просто напишите команды если можно
<sharikoff> нельзя =)
<paul3> deedzhey, мужик, твой сарказм - вообще не круто. не хочешь - не помогай
<sharikoff> paul3, тут вопрос не помогать или нет
<sharikoff> тут вопрос сделать за человека или нет
<sharikoff> я за нет
<sharikoff> мне лень
<Silver23> Я подключился к удалённому комьютеру через ssh  возможно ли теперь просто набрать  rdesktop и подключится к серверу 2003 в сети?
<sharikoff> нет
<deedzhey> Silver23,
<deedzhey> Переброс удаленного порта на локальную машину
<deedzhey> ssh -L [локальный_адрес]:локальный_порт:удаленный_адрес:удаленный_порт [пользователь@]сервер
<paul3> Silver23, у винды нет ssh клиента - его нужно скачать и настроить туннель - о чём писали. либо использовать ВПН (можно ВПН в тимвьюере) либо просто удаёлнное управление в тимвьюере
<Silver23> paul3 нееет одна машина на работе ubuntu - я к ней подключаюсь
<deedzhey> паш, главная помощь в том, чтоб научить находить решения, а не давать готовые. и подумать вместе над проблемой, когда она действительно существует, а не описана на первой странице выдачи гугла. остальное - по настроению
<paul3> Silver23, ну и поставь на неё teamviewer и на домашнюю тоже - самый простой способ - поддерживает удалённое управление, передачу файлов и ВПН (я не тестировал)
<Resager> deedzhey: +1
<deedzhey> Silver23, да
<paul3> deedzhey, тока когда у тебя нет настроения - не надо его портить другим. просто ничего не говори и всё. так правильно
<deedzhey> paul3, у меня было хорошее настроение и поэтому я потратил на тебя кучу времени
<Silver23> paul3 ну не знаю почему ну со скоростью 512Кбит и настройкой максимум быстродействие он тормозит жутко
<Resager> Silver23: дык с одной скоростью может разный пинг быть!
<Silver23> deedzhey спасибо за направление
<vdrandom> ов щи
<paul3> Silver23, нуда, это есть. а ты пробовал поднимать ВПН через него? тогда можно будет пользоваться мелкософт RDP - если сразу на вин2003 прокладывать
<Silver23> Resager вот видать у нас в Казахстане что то не то ))
<vdrandom> ну ё. тебе нужен рдп до винсервера, так, Silver23?
<Silver23> да
<vdrandom> винсервер находится в одной сети с убунтой рабочей, а извне по RDP винда не пускает, так?
<Silver23> да
<paul3> deedzhey, мне очень жаль твоё время, мужик. в следующий раз - просто ничего не пиши.
<vdrandom> а на убунту ок?
<Silver23> vdrandom на убунту только осилил через ssh
<sharikoff> @op
<vdrandom> Silver23, теперь берём ssh, прокидываем туннель
<vdrandom> и через туннель подключаемся по RDP
<vdrandom> ssh-подключение в этом случае работает как proxy.
<Silver23> vdrandom ребят извините за напряги, просто я ж экономист вообще это я просто для себя хотел
<Silver23> мне как бы осталось только это настроить и всё остальное я уже в манах наскрёб для нормальной работы
<paul3> Silver23, если у вин2003 есть выход в инет - тимвьюер даст ему свой впн адрес, и ты сможешь через RDP с линукса из дома лезть на него. теоретически..)
<Silver23> paul3 ну это не вариант тайвивер - 1с там умерает просто в нём
<paul3> Silver23, не не, протокол будет RDP, тимвьюер только ВПН сервер-клиентом будет выступать
<paul3> хотя рдп тоже не самый быстрый протокол
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<vdrandom> ну что за бред с этим тимвювером
<vdrandom> не нужен он в этой ситуации
<vdrandom> совсем
<applypc> rnjybnm vskj yfcnhfbdfk&
<applypc> кто нить маил сервер настраивал?
<applypc> Killed with signal 15 что это значит?
<DenSpirit> где найти в центре приложений sun jvm? или через synaptic?
<applypc> скорее через синаптик
<applypc> ПОМОГИТЕ dovecot: pop3-login: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=1 uid=0 code=kill) что значит
<vdrandom> applypc, погугли unix signals
<vdrandom> sigterm, sigkill
<applypc> спс
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, jre попробуй поискать
<DenSpirit> ...
<DenSpirit> толстый Open JDK Java 6 Runtime 38mb
<DenSpirit> оно?
<DenSpirit> мне бы просто jar запускать..
<applypc> почему у меня может не открыватся порт 25 после http://www.odmin4eg.ru/2009/ubuntu-mail-server/#var1
<applypc> у тех кто по этому мануалу настраивал вродебы всё работает
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: толстый Open JDK Java 6 Runtime 38mb. оно?
<sharikoff> applypc, логи то где
<sharikoff> почему-вопрос слишком обширный
<vdrandom> DenPal, оно
<DenPal> vdrandom: ато
<SergeyIT> applypc, а не лучше позвать спеца, который сделает вам почту - а то не скоро у вас она появится с необходимым качеством...
<vdrandom> DenPal, соре, ошибся
<sharikoff> ответ на все вопросы http://www.study-area.org/
<DenPal> vdrandom: :)
<SergeyIT> прям смена караула )
<jham> :)
<skai> пост принял
<skai> @op
<skai> @deop sharikoff[away]
<skai> @deop "sharikoff[away]"
<Silver23> подскажи трудно сделать скрипт чтобы бабка-бухгалтер нажала на файлик и запускался консоль с rdesktop, а лучше бы сразу после ввода пароля?
<vdrandom> не трудно
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, запуск rdesktop
<SergeyIT> от бабки зависит )
<vdrandom> что с происходящим внутри него - не знаю, это винда же :)
<vdrandom> кстати, rdp сильно быстрее vnc?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> но стоит учитывать, что они работают совершенно по разному
<inkvizitor68sl> rdp запускает на хосте модифицированную графическую среду, в которой отрисовка окон изначально быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> тьху
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть оно вообще ничего не запускает
<inkvizitor68sl> VNC - обмен графикой, rdp - обмен цифрами (положений окна, содержимого и тд) - а рисует уже локальный клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если rdp нативный
<Silver23> А какие приемущества у них перед друг другом?
<skai> чет я давно не смотрел рекламы по тиви
<SergeyIT> skai, отстал от жизни? )
<NoOova> Еееее мне страус пришёл.
<NoOova> 1000 страниц интересностей
<skai> SergeyIT: агай.iptv зло
<skai> NoOova: завязывал бы ты с тяжелыми наркотиками
<SergeyIT> всё ТВ зло
<skai> ну тут 2х2 показывают
<NoOova> skai: нееее надо же как то отдыхать от хтмля и пхп
<NoOova> вот буду читать страуса и мучать гцц
<NoOova> длинными вечерами
<SergeyIT> skai, у нас и так по кабелю показывают его
<codekick> для меня самый удобный если с графикой то проброс иксов через ssh
<skai> SergeyIT: ну я то в общаге тиви вообще не смотрел:)скачаю бывало какой нить сериал и радуюсь:)
<NoOova> кстати народ можете о верстке посоветовать? я не знаю как бы реализовать задумку
<skai> NoOova: реализуй через жопу
<NoOova> http://dalnoboischik43.ru/ вот тут 4 картинки по бокам они привязываются к резиновому (960-1240) контенту, но при уходе за области экрана этих картинок появляется полоса прокрутки. хочу сделатьтак чтобы не появлялась
<NoOova> skai: ты очень груб. =)
<skai> NoOova: просто ты в любом случае сделаешь через жопу:) а так я могу сказать, что ты поступил по моей рекомендации
<dcromster> Добречка!
<dcromster> Я в php чайник. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как поставить GD в PHP на 10.04?
<NoOova> skai: =( блин оч жаль что у меня такая репутация. а по существу как можно таким образом картирки к коннтенту привязать? чтото ничего кроме JS не приходит на ум
<skai> NoOova: видишь?уже черезжопье на ум приходит:)
<NoOova> НУ да. а какю. дизайнер сказал делай так
<NoOova> опаньки идея.
<NoOova> блоки не должны иметь статичную ширину, а бг у них должен быть привязан к определённому краю
<NoOova> и считаем их ширину через js когда они боком привязаны к контену. блин...
<NoOova> почему же у меня всё черещ Jopu
<skai> это интернет, детка:)тут все через жопу:)
<NoOova> ооо дорогой ты опять начинаеш. почему не с поцелуйчиков начали?
<dcromster> что, нет спецов по PHP? ;)
<NoOova> что такое то =)
<NoOova> тут полканала по тихому на пхп кодят\только стыдно сознаться
<NoOova> apt-cache search php5 gd
<NoOova> apt-get install то что нашло
<NoOova>  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dcromster> а... а я искал php-gd
<NoOova> всио
<dcromster> спасибо!
<NoOova> оннх просто подругому поищи
<NoOova> без минуса
<dcromster> Вот начитался инета неправильного и искал неправильно :(
<skai> вечно начитаются неправильного интернета, а потом думают, что секс в ванной - это удобно
<dcromster> Ну уж какой есть инет в гугле :)
<dcromster> Да и ванна тоже бывает разная
<skai> а вода нет.и естественная смазка мягче и не вызывает ожогов от трения
<skai> а с какой версии опера обзавелась расширениями?
<skai> с 11.50 или раньше?
<kdaniel> Блин, забыл что включен xchat
<applypc_> есть кто нить кто маил сервер настраивал???
<dcromster> но что-то не помогло :(
<skai> dcromster: а если юзать презервативы со смазкой?поможет?
<skai> php5-gd
<skai> sudo apt-get install libgd2-xpm-dev*
<skai> и вот
<SergeyIT> applypc_, ищи спеца за денежку...
<dcromster> да не, я про GD :)
<applypc_> у меня он почту принемает уже
<skai> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=php+gd
<applypc_> но сука к SMTP подключится не может
<skai> dcromster: вот первая ссылка ведет на ман
<skai> где в коментах к статьям все разъяснили
<skai> @voice applypc_
<dcromster> ок. спасибо
<dcromster> а... там я был
<skai> чектотутживой?
<SergeyIT> шшшшш
 * skai громко ударил в гонг
<SergeyIT> в бубен надо ;)
 * skai треснул SergeyIT в бубен
<deedzhey> дааа, а что лучше, finch или centerim?
<skai> финч
<dcromster> ага! решил
<dcromster> Спасибо, skai !
<deedzhey> а чем?
<codekick> skai: что?
<larry5> доброе время суток всем
<larry5> может ли кто ответить есть ли торент клиенты традиционые для Линукс и где их взять
<larry5> пока пользуюсь стандартным Трансмисион
<SergeyIT> larry5, http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82+%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<deedzhey> да, а мне ответьте, чем финч лучше
<larry5> ) лаконично
<larry5> ну спасибо
<paul3> мне здесь посоветовали deluge. лучше чем трансмишн - не зависает
<SergeyIT> deedzhey, тебя тоже в поиск послать?
<Harmf> и лучше даже не в поиск ...
<larry5> )
<deedzhey> http://www.google.ru/search?q=чем+finch+лучше
<deedzhey> все сам нашел, и не нужна мне ваша помощь. разобрался лучше многих
<larry5> я искал чесно
<SergeyIT> deedzhey, во, теперь и нам поможешь )
<larry5> но к выводу не пришол что выбрать ...решил спросить
<Harmf> larry5, собсснно выбор то небольшой, трансмишн и делюге
<Harmf> азуре. это монстр
<skai> !torrent
<ubuntuhelp> Торрент клиенты: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html см так же: !p2p
<deedzhey> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сравнение_BitTorrent-программ
<larry5> во как все не просто
<larry5> )
<Harmf> да фигня это все, или делюге, или трансмишн
<Harmf> если канеш не любишь гемор
<Harmf> а так все можно попробовать
<Harmf> тока нафик
<deedzhey> рторрент забыл, если в роутер засунуть надо. покомпактней он
<Harmf> не надо ему в роутер
<Harmf> larry5, пробуй deluge
<larry5> ок
<larry5> понято
<larry5> пасибос!!!
<copyerfiled> всем привет! как заставить ноутбук видеть bluetooth ?
<skai> поставить особые оптические сенсоры
<copyerfiled> skai: особые оптические сенсоры не помогают
<deedzhey> блютус это радио, а не свет. конечно не помогают
<copyerfiled> ну а серьезно?
<skai> deedzhey: дык радиоволны тоже можно увидеть компьютером
<skai> и интерпретировать их в изображние
<skai> чай не человеческий глаз
<skai> а оптический сенсор
<skai> работающий в диапазоне частот волн блютуса
<copyerfiled> lsusb показывает Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<conan_chief> други превет ещё раз. кто зимброй пользуеться (хотя может это и в постфиксе есть) иногда приходят письма с вложениями, оутлук их забирает но частично (письма) обрезая текст и вложения, хотя на сервере они храняться целиком. в чём может быть дело? и как п
<copyerfiled> ~$ hcitool dev  пишет Devices:              ... и пусто. Вобщем кто может помочь, напишите пожалуйсто
<Harmf> copyerfiled, а NetworkManager его видит?
<skai> copyerfiled: а uname -r что говорит?
<skai> Harmf: а как нм связан с блютусом то?
<deedzhey> copyerfiled, гугл 0a5c:4500 ubuntu
<deedzhey> но вроде, ни у кого не работает
<copyerfiled> Harmf: ыы как узнать, знаю что стандартное средство включает и выключает вродебы, но в параметрах всегда пишет что выключен а при нажатии включить ничего не происходит установил blueman пишеть ниче немогу Демон bluez не запущен
<copyerfiled> skai: ~$ uname -r
<copyerfiled> 2.6.38-8-generic
<copyerfiled> deedzhey: уже всю выдачу перековырял :(
<copyerfiled> обидно то что винда установлена тоже, и она тоже перестала его видеть, я так подозреваю после обновления на 11.04
<deedzhey> ему фирмваре должно подгружаться при каждой инициализации. убунта этим заниматься не будет
<deedzhey> если я все правильно понял
<amarovita> А jockey-gtk про этот броадком ничего не говорит?
<copyerfiled> deedzhey: Проприетарные драйверы устройств не используются в вашей системе :(
<copyerfiled> а вот такой вопрос, если я поставлю wine она сможеть блюзуб обнаружить? или она основывается на данных linux?
<deedzhey> copyerfiled, здесь /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware есть что-нибудь?
<copyerfiled> deedzhey: hotplug - нет такого каталога
<deedzhey> http://bluez.sf.net/download/bluez-firmware-1.2.tar.gz
<deedzhey> распакуй в /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<deedzhey> собственно, вот, вот и вот
<deedzhey> http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/USB-Bluetooth-dongle-recognized--ftopict490680.html
<deedzhey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005699.html
<deedzhey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88892
<copyerfiled> deedzhey: спасибо :)
<deedzhey> copyerfiled, чего спасибо, помогло?
<copyerfiled> deedzhey: спасибо за помощь! я не так быстр, шас буду разбираться :)
<deedzhey> copyerfiled, ну ты это, доложись о результатах. чтоб я мог себе галочку поставить (=
<copyerfiled> ок 60
<copyerfiled> * ок :)
<deedzhey> а лор все лежит
<Just_For_Lulz> добрый день
<Just_For_Lulz> виснет комп при просмотре видео через vlc случайным образом
<Just_For_Lulz> обычно после пары минут просмотра видео
<Just_For_Lulz> но не всегда, иногда можно часами смотреть
<Just_For_Lulz> что делать, господа?
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, банальный ответ
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, почисти комп от пыли, перегрев ...
<Escsun> может он у тебя на 90 градусах сейчас работает)
<vdrandom> я бы сначала на показания датчиков посмотрел
<vdrandom> сенсоров то есть
<vdrandom> а вдруг не перегрев? :)
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну лето ))
<Escsun> больше всего в голову приходит)
<poffigu> комп зависает напрочь? запусти через консоль... может что-нить подскажет где собака зарыта...
<poffigu> vlc имею ввиду через консоль
<Just_For_Lulz> Escsun видюха 57-59 это ее обычное состояние. проц около 40 тоже штатная температура
<Just_For_Lulz> вешается намертво, в логах ничего, как "отрезало"
<poffigu> а реинстал?
<Just_For_Lulz> poffigu ничего не покажет, даже нумлук не реагирует на нажатие
<deedzhey> а в тотеме?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ку, тут?
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> :)
<Just_For_Lulz> реинстал не вариант конечно
<XuMuK> vdrandom, не знаешь как можно вылечить?) http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/7319/screenshoteky.png
<deedzhey> Just_For_Lulz, со штатным плеером тоже ?
<Just_For_Lulz> интересен сам процесс зависания: сначала пропадает звук, пару секунд идет видео, загрузка проца на 100% и зависает на мертво
<Just_For_Lulz> deedzhey со штатным не тестировал сильно. вроде драгон плейер нормально вчера фильм показал двухчасовой
<poffigu> Just_For_Lulz, почему реинстал не вариант? sudo aptitude purge (удалит вместе с конфигой), может конфиг покоцал как-нить неосторожно...
<deedzhey> ну потестируй, чо
<XuMuK> vdrandom, так ты все таки тут или нет?)
<Just_For_Lulz> poffigu реинстал плеера :) я подумал системы)
<deedzhey> purge не удалит конфиг в домашней папке
<Just_For_Lulz> щас попробую
<poffigu> системы? :) боже упаси...
<deedzhey> тогда уж rm -rf ~/.vlc
<poffigu> ну тада руками ~/.config/vlc/
<Just_For_Lulz> ща попробую
<Just_For_Lulz> удалил
<Just_For_Lulz> заново ставить?)
<poffigu> конфиги удалил?
<Just_For_Lulz> ага
<poffigu> ну тада install
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ща
<Just_For_Lulz> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Just_For_Lulz> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Just_For_Lulz> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Just_For_Lulz> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Just_For_Lulz> Некоторые пакеты невозможно установить. Возможно, вы просите невозможного,
<Just_For_Lulz> или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами
<Just_For_Lulz> пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming.
<Just_For_Lulz> Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам:
<Just_For_Lulz> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<vdrandom> что-то сломалось
<Just_For_Lulz>  vlc : Зависит: vlc-nox (= 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.6) но он не будет установлен
<vdrandom> а поставить не пробовал?
<Just_For_Lulz>        Рекомендует: vlc-plugin-notify (= 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.6) но он не будет установлен
<vdrandom> !op
<Just_For_Lulz>        Рекомендует: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.6) но он не будет установлен
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Just_For_Lulz> E: Сломанные пакеты
<AndreX> !paste > Just_For_Lulz
<ubuntuhelp> Just_For_Lulz, please see my private message
<Just_For_Lulz> что-то беда у меня какая-то :)
<Just_For_Lulz> сори :)
<poffigu> да... беда...
<poffigu> Just_For_Lulz, а aptitude update / aptitude upgrade для начала... и инсталл через aptitude?
<vdrandom> Just_For_Lulz, aptitude -f install
<Just_For_Lulz> такс, попробуем
<poffigu> да с ключиком -f
<Just_For_Lulz> как некстати стал инет лагать
<poffigu> :) пришла беда...
<Just_For_Lulz> сибирский интернет)
<poffigu> звучит как ругательство :)
<Just_For_Lulz> что-то с днс
<Just_For_Lulz> похоже я без плейера остался :D
<poffigu> ping www.ya.ru ?
<Just_For_Lulz> не определяет
<AndreX> пропиши свой какойнить днс
<AndreX> 8.8.8.8
<Just_For_Lulz> гуглевский
<Just_For_Lulz> в каком конфиге?)
<poffigu> дауж... :) а ведь человек просто хотел фильм посмотреть...
<Just_For_Lulz> мм завелся инет)
<AndreX> у тебя чё за нет то такой?
<Just_For_Lulz> провод обычный
<poffigu> до мосвы? о_О
<AndreX> а понятно тогда у тебя ваще нета не должно быть ))
<Just_For_Lulz>  :D
<Just_For_Lulz> http://paste.org.ru/?mrxw7h
<Just_For_Lulz> какой путь выбрать богатырю?)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, короче при попытке переустановить оффис, пакман шлет меня лесом ибо файлы уже существуют...
<XuMuK> vdrandom, я хочу удалить вручную файлы, их список я собрал в файл... вопрос: как теперь етот список передать rm -vf ?
<XuMuK> чтобы оно построчно удалило...
<Just_For_Lulz> а вообще инет без ограничения скорости первые 15 ГБ, 200р, после до 2х мегабит)
<XuMuK> я пару вариантов попробовал, не прокатило...
<poffigu> Just_For_Lulz, может лучше так ? aptitude [параметры] <действие>
<AndreX> Just_For_Lulz: install -f без всяких vlc ещё попробуй aptitude check и репы проверь и всётаки днс поменяй в hosts вроде
<TomFarr> Whois the developer of car, of Starsky and Hatch?
<Just_For_Lulz> попробовал
<XuMuK> TomFarr, чо то ты не в тему сдецл...
<Just_For_Lulz> open: 6882; closed: 22908; defer: 55; conflict: 71                                         oNo solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n]
<TomFarr> XuMuK, я рад что децл. Но очень хочется узнать марку
<XuMuK> я думал мож каналом ошибсо...
<AndreX> Just_For_Lulz: y
<XuMuK> TomFarr, чо там за тачка то? дай ссыль на фотку, мож и подскажу...
<XuMuK> а то я эту шляпу не смотрел, не осилил...
<TomFarr> отличный филмец кастати. Там ржака каждые 3 минуты, в перерыве между тупым стёбом.
<Just_For_Lulz> AndreX что то ужасное произошло
<AndreX> Just_For_Lulz: вспомнил днс в  /etc/resolv.conf строка nameserver
<Just_For_Lulz> да инет уже впорядке, спасибо)
<AndreX> Just_For_Lulz: а что страшного произошло то?
<TomFarr> Just_For_Lulz, GaD_On_Line,
<poffigu> Just_For_Lulz, ты случайно ядро не пересобирал себе?
<Just_For_Lulz>  install -f выводит кучу неудовлетворенных зависимостей
<Just_For_Lulz> ядро ставил альтернативное, давно было и не правда
<Just_For_Lulz> из рра
<AndreX> ну так исправляй там y и ентер
<poffigu> а вот вопрос у меня какой: на убунту реально поставить гугл-эрч... так шоб он ещё и работал?
<vdrandom> кого поставить? О_о
<poffigu> google earth
<poffigu> программка такая есть
<vdrandom> эрч
<vdrandom> очень эрч.
<deedzhey> arch можно на ubuntu поставить?
<Harmf> poffigu, подключаешь репозиторий Medibuntu и оттуда ставишь
<deedzhey> poffigu, можно. из medibintu
<poffigu> мидибунта подключена... он установился, но при запуске ничего не происходит... через консоль говорит: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: not found
<Harmf> poffigu, ну как не устанавливается, даже значок в меню появляется. и ни в какую консоль заходить не надо
<poffigu> я же говорю, что установился без проблем и значок есть в меню
<poffigu> только при клике на значок нифига не происходит :(
<poffigu> вот и смотрел под консолью чем он там занимается на фоне...
<deedzhey> poffigu, способы есть https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth пробуй
<AndreX>  find / -iname 'googgleearch-bin'
<AndreX> а потом симлинк в /usr/lib
<XuMuK> AndreX, T пропустил
<poffigu> deedzhey, вот ведь...
<AndreX> мля googgleeartch-bin
<deedzhey> AndreX, и g лишняя
<AndreX> залиает g
<deedzhey> poffigu, если бы ты озвучил версию операционной системы, подключенные репозитории, и какую версию программы пытаешься поставить, ответы могли бы быть точнее
 * AndreX пошол менять клаву
<poffigu> ubuntu 11.04 / репы стандартные + гугла + медиубунту + ещё небольшая пачка под разные проги / версию googleearch ща не вспомню... последняя с сайта гугла, неделю назад брал...
<deedzhey> poffigu, тебе нужна не последняя с сайта гугла, а та что из медибунту
<poffigu> вот я сейчас примерно это и почитал про всю беду :) на форуме... эх... начну ставить сначала...
<AndreX> goo.gl/DrZDu
<deedzhey> вот еще способ http://ubuntulogy.org/application/internet/3143
<rumanzo> Всем привет. господа, есть вопрос
<rumanzo> Если загрузиться в ubuntu, мои windows raid массивы монтируются и читаются. А в kubuntu автоматом по нулям. Как Заставить kubuntu нормально их монтировать?
<sharikoff> да.. круто
<deedzhey> можно угрожать ей пистолетом
<rumanzo> да, пистолетом это интересно
<deedzhey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rumanzo> боюсь напортачить и убить рейды. Может быть такое что модуль просто не подгружается?
<TomFarr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stAh2kfv2Nk
<poffigu> rumanzo, а через mount цепляет?
<deedzhey> TomFarr, очень крутая. я б женился
<TomFarr> Реально или вымысел? После снятия исо с диска, на диске появился другой фильм.
<deedzhey> вообще другой или еще один?
<Deck`> с помощью какой программы могу сделать загрузочную usb из iso ?
<SergeyIT> Deck`, http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%81%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E+usb+%D0%B8%D0%B7+iso&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<XuMuK> Deck`, под виндой или линуксом?
<Deck`> linux
<XuMuK> Deck`, unetbootin
<Xei> на каком языке тут переписываются ???
<Xei> rus or eng ???
<Xei> живые есть ????
<User676[web]> человеки помогите новичку
<Xei> аналогично ....
<SergeyIT> а черт его знает, как этот язык назвать (
<skai> SergeyIT: расскажи им про ask и про q
<Xei> тут есть знающие в этом ubuntu или нет ????
<skai> SergeyIT: а то обоих отправлю читать правила
<XuMuK> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Xei> а то тут по вашему продукту - есть некоторые вопросы
<skai> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<SergeyIT> вброс из Испании )
<Xei> даже не знаю как и узнать ....
<skai> Xei: мы ничего не производим
<XuMuK> Xei, ты канал с каноникл не попутал случаем?)
<Xei> гм
<Xei> не знаю
<Xei> суть дела в следующем
<User676[web]> поставил убунту 11.04 при загрузке не появляется grub. 3 раза ось переставлял - одно и тоже! черный экран вместо ГРУБ. потом загрузка системы. Как исправить??
<XuMuK> и вот ещё пожалуй...
<XuMuK> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<XuMuK> !grub|User676[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User676[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<SergeyIT> User676[web], какой системы?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT, 11.04 имхо...
<SergeyIT> а может вин )
<User676[web]> спасибо.пойду смотреть
<XuMuK> User676[web], смотри про HIDDEN особенно...
<Xei> поставил себе ubuntu на раздел примари . После установки - начинаю грузить с винта .Главной стоит winxp . Как правило запускается grub загрузчик . После старта самой оси - начинается выпадание каких-то непонятных ошибок - пачками . В итоге - не запуска системы , не как
<XuMuK> !255|Xei
<ubuntuhelp> Xei: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Xei> гм
<XuMuK> сёня прям одни шаблоны прут)
<SergeyIT> Xei, а как не правило, что запускается?
<Xei> да какие-то ошибки - и пачками летят по монитору
<Xei> потом монитрот переключается в режим повышенной разряжённости - и буковки становятся маленькими
<Xei> и также - пачками - дальше летят
<Xei> и в итоге - никакого запуска не происходит ....
<Xei> почему так ???
<SergeyIT> и чем кончается?
<deedzhey> кто упоролся? я упоролся?
<Xei> да ничем - эти обшибки висят потом на мониторе и никакого движения нет ....
<XuMuK> Xei, сфоткай чтоли мониг...
<SergeyIT> Xei, с лайвСД система (какая версия?) запускается?
<XuMuK> а то у меня мана кончилась...
<Xei> сейчас запускал последнее - ubuntu server 11
<Xei> попробую снять на тел
<Xei> и кинуть Вам ссылку ...
<SergeyIT>  Xei, последнюю строчку на экране напиши
<deedzhey> убунту сервер? иксы не стартуют. известная проблема, чо
<Xei> да и desctop также себя повёл
<SergeyIT> с лайвСД?
<Xei> даже не знаю как и назвать ....
<Xei> server - уже не предлагал загружаться с диска ....
<Xei> а в тупую - предлагал установку ...
<SergeyIT> я про десктоп
<Xei> аааа
<Xei> те да
<Xei> предлагали запуск с диска - ну и там было установить ...
<Xei> но проблема - почти одинаковая ...
<SergeyIT> Xei, пока информации 0 (
<Xei> сейчас у меня идёт перемещёние данных - чуть попозже это сделаю
<Xei> имелось ввиду - сфоткать ...
<Xei> я понимаю - информацию дам попозже ....
<Xei> более подробную ....
<TomFarr> Диск, лицензионный. Хитман. Поглядели. Поржали. Я решил снять копию. Набрал команду для снятия исо: # genisoimage -V label_iso -r -o ~/name.iso /media/cdrom0, человек забрал диск из привода, поглядев на него. Сей час человек говорит о том что у него на том же самом диске(принт то
<TomFarr> т же) фильм вроде ультрафиолета.
<applypc> !ьфшдгешды
<applypc> !mailutils
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mailutils'
<applypc> подскажите как текст закончить
<User908[web]> блин,я только не понял, если у меня убунту единственная ось, то grub не появляется при загрузке??
<deedzhey> TomFarr, нет, так не бывает. фабричные диски не перезаписываются
<User908[web]> но временами при загрузке grub сам выскакивал ((
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, может там 2 фильма на разных сторонах диска?
<baronos> Ребята подскажите какой клиент лучше использовать для IRC  на убунту?
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, это лицензионный диск, вашу маму комет....
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, а они 2-х сторонними не бывают? Я лох в этом деле (
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, 2х сторонии BlueRay еще скажи.Одни каеры за миллионы долларов покупают по твоему зачем?
<deedzhey> бывают. но не с разными фильмами
<applypc> кто нить через mailutils мыло отправлял?
<baronos>  /msg nickserv identify 1234
<baronos> упс
<_Ron_> хороший пасс =)
<baronos> гыыы
<baronos> че то не удобно через Empathy((
<deedzhey> baronos, xchat
<baronos> deedzhey, ок, спс щас попробую его)
<baronos> че то понять не могу зарегался я или нет
<Escsun> baronos, зарегался
<baronos> отлично тогда)
<Xei> вот
<Xei> http://xei.org.ua:81/UpLoads/Videos/~folder.tar?recursive
<Xei> тут кто-то у меня просил снимки с экрана
<Xei> вот снял телефоном
<Xei> за качество не бить
<Xei> потом мнитор переходит в режим спячки и всё
<Xei> никаких кино нету
<SergeyIT> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<SergeyIT> Xei, с десктоп лайвСД загрузиться пробовал?
<Xei> до этого да
<Xei> но сейчас бросил видео - запуска sever 11
<Xei> server 11
<Xei> а декстоп - тот также себя повёл
<Xei> после установки на винт
<Xei> а с болванки грузился - без проблем
<Xei> но это было - в ознакомительных целях
<Xei> а вот сейчас - решил всё таки узнать
<Xei> почему так себя ведёт линух - после установки ?????
<Xei> кстати
<Xei> конфигурация разделов
<Xei> сам сервак стоит на разделе не главном
<Xei> а как его там - логическом по моему ...
<Xei> swap раздел я поставил впереди
<Xei> а за ней систему в ext3
<baronos> Для каких плееров есть плагины vkontakte кроме Exaile, Rrhythmbox, Вот только Amarok не пробовал еще... А то в 11,04 не могу подружить плагин в Rrhythmbox. А Exaile че то тупит((
<Xei> ну каков будет ваш вердикт ???
<SergeyIT> Xei, видео недоступно - Тhe requested URL could not be retrieved
<Xei> не может быть
<Xei> просто попробуйте сделать ping xei.org.ua
<Xei> наверное это имя ещё не дошло в dns
<Xei> до вас
<Xei> обновление произойдёт в течение нескольких минут
<baronos> Там архив на 14 метров с видео ?
<Xei> архив делается автоматом - серваком
<Xei> да - там видео
<baronos> 3 минуты качать
<Xei> в формате 3gp
<Xei> скорость мала у вас
<Xei> вы качаете 1 потоком
<SergeyIT> не, кино без меня, пора домой...
<Xei> попробуйте - несколькими
<baronos> у меня нубо-скорость 512 kb/s)))
<deedzhey> Xei, ставь десктоп, сделай фотографию нормального разрешения
<Xei> а фотографию чего ???
<Xei> и если мне нужен потом будет сервер на линухе а не десктоп
<deedzhey> чтобы надписи на экране можно было прочесть
<Xei> что мне тогда делать ???
<Escsun> Xei, че ж такой сайт медленный
<Xei> да вроде снимал - чтобы видно было ....
<Xei> это севак медленный - у меня комп меделенный
<Xei> вы от меня качаете ...
<Escsun> Xei, я еще не качал даже))
<Xei> я хочу собрать сервак
<Xei> и на него кинуть линух
<Escsun> Xei, какой канал на отдачу?
<Xei> 25 мбит/с
<Escsun> чего то не видно(
<Xei> и приём и отдача
<Xei> комп у меня медленный
<Xei> 2 проца по 500Мгц
<deedzhey> Xei, ты знаешь, что у убунту-сервера нет графического интерфейса?
<Xei> да
<Xei> знаю
<maristo> превед медведы
<Xei> а разве на десктопе есть апач и h[h и sql ???
<Xei> php
<deedzhey> Xei, окей. сделай фотографию на том месте, где установка прекращается
<Xei> )))))))))))))
<Escsun> Xei, попал в век dial up'a ))
<Xei> Вы что издеваетесь ???
<deedzhey> Xei, на твоем видео ничего не видео
<Xei> монитор просто тухнет и всё
<Xei> мне что - снять пустой монитор ???
<deedzhey> надписи
<Xei> так я их и снял
<Xei> они же там потоком идёт ...
<Xei> идут ...
<Xei> Escsun: почему в век dial up ????
<Xei> по оптике передаётся сигнал ....
<deedzhey> Xei, ты можешь сам прочесть, что там написано?
<Escsun> Xei, да оно в принципе так и есть)
<Escsun> Xei, люблю смотреть картинки галопом, а тут еще ждешь пока загрузиться пол года)
<Xei> во во - полчаса .....
<stasdizzi> у меня монитор неопределяется видеокартой (нештатный VGA кабель) пришлось писать скрипт принудительного разрешения экрана,может у Xei что то подобное?
<Xei> да вроде бы нет
<Xei> у меня видео стандартно подключено .....
<Xei> вообще - можете мне сказать - почему столько ошибок при самом старте ???
<stasdizzi> хотя у меня это появлялось после установки проприетарного драйвера
<deedzhey> там какой-то буфер и/о еррор. но подробности мы, видимо, не увидим
<Xei> buffer i\o error on device sdb , logical blok 4
<Xei> это что за хрень такая ???
<Xei> hub понятно - дальше с usb портами работает
<Xei> а вот что за устройство sdb ???
<Xei> и ata2 - это какое устройство ???
<Xei> почему на нём столько много ошибок ???
<Xei> ещё вопрос
<Xei> впереди какие-цифры - это я как понимаю время в секундах ???
<Xei> самой работы системы ???
<deedzhey> http://heap.altlinux.org/modules/hd_naming/index.html
<deedzhey> Xei
<Xei> deedzhey: да слушаю
<deedzhey> ссылка вверху для тебя
<Xei> уже читаю
<Xei> Вы думаете - в этом проблема ???
<deedzhey> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.ru
<deedzhey> вот еще
<Xei> в именовании устройств ???
<deedzhey> нет, вы спрашивали, что такое sdb, я ответил
<alpha> после установки локальная сеть была насторена автоматически, перезагрузился - настройки слетели. Как восстановить?
<Xei> ага - это мне на долго изучать ....
<Xei> ладно
<Xei> будем читать ...
<Xei> тааак
<Xei> а это уже интересно ....
<deedzhey> жесткий диск накрылся, если коротко
<Xei> в статье пишется , что sdb - это scsi
<Xei> у меня в этом железе - есть scsi контроллёр
<Xei> но к нему вообще не подрублены винты
<Xei> они подрублены - 1 на ide шине висит
<deedzhey> уже давно используется для sata
<Xei> 2 через переходной конроллёр - на sata шине
<Xei> комп старый
<Xei> а почему тогда выдаёт - sbd ???
<Xei> ведь там - нет вообще винтов
<deedzhey> 2-й sata
<Xei> да
<fr1lancer> （︶︿︶）
<Xei> на ide ibyt - через переходной контроллёр
<Xei> шине
<Xei> типа - железо видит винт sata - как родной ide
<Xei> и может с ним работать ....
<alpha> халп
 * rapidsp замутил рекурсивный салат :)
<deedzhey> Xei, отключи второй диск и попробуй заново
<Xei> во блин
<Xei> погодите
<Xei> я как понимаю - Вы предлагаете мне отрубить sata и попробовать на ide винте ???
<Xei> а что это за гемор такой ???
<Xei> с виндой такого вообще не было ...
<Xei> а с линухом - такие бока ................................
<Xei> ппц
<Xei> как попой чуял , что линуху потребуется - отдельное железо
<Xei> с чистым винтом
<Xei> и без всяких примудраций в самом железе ...
<Xei> и где же та хвалёная - супер дупер - ось ????
<deedzhey> Xei, у тебя процесс инсталяции завершается ошибкой ввода-вывода на диске sdb
<lifeless45> )
<lifeless45> ку всем
<Xei> это уже запуск оси сам так завершается
<skai> эмммм
<skai> яхз че вы тут дебилизм развели
<lifeless45> а в fstab норм всё?
<skai> но проверить поверхность второго харда на беды не проще ли?
<Xei> и вопрос в том - почему эта ось лезет туда - где винтами и в помине и не пахнет ???
<skai> ставишь с флешки?
<Xei> с болванки
<Xei> w;t поставил
<Xei> на отдельный логический раздел
<lifeless45> что за ось то парни?
<skai> а какая нить флешка, 3жи модем али еще че не подрублено?
<Xei> server 111
<Xei> 11
<Xei> нет флешки
<Xei> ппц
<skai> проверь поверхность диска
<Xei> usb порт - пуст и чист
<Xei> м дя уж
<Xei> уже проверял
<skai> чем?
<Xei> на sata висит 1Т
<Xei> он у меня 2 суток проверяется
<Xei> алкидом
<Xei> live cde
<skai> ясно
<Xei> cd
<skai> куитой проверял
<lifeless45> sdb - флешка, либ карт-ридер
<lifeless45> не винт точно
<skai> lifeless45: и что же заставило тебя так решить, доумок доморощенный?
<Xei> да нет вообще
<skai> мама не дает денег на апгрейд компа и ты никогда не видел второго харда?
<Xei> в usb ничего
<lifeless45> потому что веришь нет ни разу из пяти массивов не было sbd )
<Xei> спецом - поубирал из usb
<deedzhey> Xei, если вам так важно проявлять свое недовольство, обратитесь сюда, пожалуйста
<deedzhey> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/desktop
<skai> lifeless45: ну даааа.если у тебя секса не было - не значит, что его не существует
<skai> Xei: установка как идет?опиши процесс.кратко и в одну строчку.
<skai> без ентера
<lifeless45> <skai> ) у тебя его видать много. правда с линукс )
<skai> lifeless45: неа.у меня все работает давно.остается время на личную жизнь
<skai> а ты гордо трахайся со своим массивом
<Xei> я гляжу - наверное я сейчас полезу в инет и перелопачу его по поводу других серверных систем
<Xei> линух и bsd
<Xei> не важно
<skai> Xei: ну если руки из жопы растут - тебе смена дистра не поможет
<lifeless45> тебе для чего сервер нужен?
<lifeless45> <skai> меряйся письками на gentoo.org )
<Xei> поднять службы
<Xei> ftp
<Xei> http
<skai> lifeless45: зачем?если у тебя нечем мерится.только массивами можешь
<Xei> серваки
<Xei> гм
<Xei> а может и вправду - полинять на win 2003 и не парить мозги ????
<lifeless45> посмотри opensuse если трахаться долго не хочешь. если помучаться - ковыряйся с freebsd
<rapidsp> Xei: ну наконецто :)
<skai> lifeless45: ну если у тебя нет личной жизни - меняй дистры.а я пользуюсь тем, что работает без нареканий сразу.
<Xei> rapidsp: уточните ...
<Xei> что имелось ввиду
<Xei> ну наконецто
<skai> Xei: наконец то ты понял, что тебе надо пользоваться тем, что ты вообще способен понять.
<lifeless45> <skai> без нареканий сразу ничё не работает
<skai> lifeless45: плохая карма
<skai> lifeless45: сходи к буддистам
<Xei> а новое - что понять нельзя ???
<lifeless45> ок, освещу завтра
<Xei> или всё получается - зависит от железа ???
<skai> Xei: если у тя нет способности к обучению - ты не сможешь понять
<skai> от железа мало что зависит
<skai> только от его целостности
<Xei> чем мощнее железо - тем быстрее будет крутиться и сама ось ???
<Xei> skai: ппц
<lifeless45> ммм. )
<rapidsp> обереги нужны
<Xei> а от куда Вы знаете - есть способность к обучению или нет ???
<deedzhey> смотря, в какую сторону крутить
<rapidsp> и отченаш на ночь - очевидно же
<skai> по тебе видно.если ты не смог осилить то, что даже домохозяйки осиляют без проблем - у тя нет способности к обучению
<skai> rapidsp: какое отченаш?тут мантры нужны:)
<lifeless45> <skai>... не унижай чувака
<skai> lifeless45: а когда правда унижала?
<skai> унижать человека может только он сам.остальные могут только констатировать факты
<lifeless45> я с год всего перешёл на ubuntu проблем сильных не было. сервак на ней даже не думал поднимать... дома файлопомойка и ftp вертится на freebsd, на ноуте opensuse
<Xei> skai: ппц , я погляжу , если Вы запустите , то с чем ещё не работали . И оно при самом старте будет выдавать такие бока . И не запускаться
<Xei> тогда я погляжу - как вы запоёте на моём месте ....
<skai> Xei: легко.я запускал то, что не работало.пять минут подумать - и все заработало
<Xei> skai: неужели ????
<skai> а сложного никогда ничего нет
<Xei> видать - Вы все оси перепробовали на всоём пути ....
<Xei> skai: и ???
<skai> да нет.мне лень.тока основные
<lifeless45> просто интересно было
<Xei> почему такие бока ???
<Xei> поясните домохозяйке ???
<lifeless45> )))
<skai> Xei: ну для начала какие бока.я делал ремонт и мало следил за твоим маразмом
<Xei> даже ниже - какому-то плинтусу ....
<deedzhey> Xei, ты можешь попытаться локализовать проблему, а можешь продолжить ругаться со скаем
<deedzhey> выбор за тобой
<skai> ну чтож.одного неудачника отвадили
<skai> ему будет легче жить так
<baronos> мдя жесть))
<copyerfiled> Товарищи! скачал пакет .pkg как его установить?
<AndreX> незнаем
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/28/opera/
<skai> хммммм
<baronos> как заставить работать плагин vkontakte для rhythmbox на ubuntu 11.04? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=97059.90 тут я только понять не могу что за diff и куда его пихать(((
<skai> вот мне одному кажется, что с 10 версии линк умел пароли синкать?
<rapidsp> неа
<rapidsp> ФФ какбе раньше
<skai> я про оперу
<skai> что она умела и раньше и новость как бе слегка мимо
<rapidsp> опера не умела
<skai> умела
<skai> я с компа закладки и пароли наделал, синканул линком
<skai> и на мобиле засинкал
<rapidsp> ну пользуюсь я этой штукой че не знаю чтоле
<skai> пароли тож синканулись
<skai> это было на 10 версии
<skai> @deop
<rapidsp> не было паролей
<skai> а то даж не потролить детей спокойно
<skai> ну у мну было
<rapidsp> )
<skai> обычная опера для ляпеха
<Nor8>  Была синхронизация
<skai> правда бетаверсия
<rapidsp> skai: дык ты ж мантры читаешь :)
<rapidsp> о! а еще правила блшокировки в линке появились
<skai> ну я хз про правила.я ее один раз запустил. чтобы закладки и пассы перенести на мобильник
<skai> хромиум няшка
<alexandr> вечер всем
<alexandr> подскажите мне на конки красивые ссылки,не могу нормальные найти,ну и чтоб куб был включен,он в компизе включён а что то он не работает
<Nor8> skai: простоват он
<XuMuK> alexandr, ubuntu 11.04? если да, то он и не будет работать...
<alexandr> да 11.04 он самый стоит
<skai> XuMuK: будет работать
<alexandr> а как чтоб заработал
<skai> но надо секс
<XuMuK> ну я коротко))
<skai> зайди толи на вебапд8 толи на омгубунту
<skai> и поищи там в статейках с момента выхода 11.04
<skai> была инструкция
<XuMuK> надо ставить стабильную ветку компиза вроде...
<alexandr> как инструкцию найти эту?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<yurau> прив
<baronos> победил rhythmbox с плагином для контакта в 11,04 убунте))) ппц радорсти вагон и тележка)))
<baronos> кто сталкивался с хрипением звука когда приходит сообщение в скайпе 2,2,0,35 ???
<alexandr> baronos у меня было,я переустановил скайп и всё,само отпало
<alexandr> а ещё может и быть пульсаудио
<baronos> ок, щас попробую... а то не охото лезть в версию 2,1)))
<Nor8> Пульс процесс перезапусти и все
<Nor8> Тупо нажми в менеджере процессов завершить пкльс
<alexandr> как установить гном 3
<Nor8> Процесс не убьет,   азвук пофиксит
<deedzhey> pulseaudio -k
<baronos> а запуск pulseaudio как произходит?))
<baronos> вот это в красномвиде вылезло после команды pulsaudio :E: pid.c: Daemon already running.    E: main.c: ошибка pa_pid_file_create().
<deedzhey> он жеж автоперезапускаемый по-умолчанию
<baronos> ну хз)) звука нет я на ребут пошел)
<deedzhey> давай-давай. кого ребут, тот крепчает
<Nor8>  А ребут то зачем?
<baronos> ничего не изменилось звук такой же хриплый, и переустановка не помогла(((
<alexandr> как сделать чтоб автоматом при включении были вязкие окна
<alexandr> альт+ф2 жму и пишу compiz -replace,тогда включаются они
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хлопцы, а как юнити выключить в 11.04?
<eReS1> Ivan_The_Terribl: выключить))) просто в GDM выбери класический гном без ефектов
<alexandr> мда
<Maratich> посоветуйте консольный icq пожалста
<Maratich> weechat мне больно понравился
<Maratich> хочу такое же для аськи
<eReS1> Maratich: Finch
<Maratich> оке, спасибо
<Maratich> он че,с pidgin инфу берет?
<eReS1> Maratich: двиг общий
<alpha> brasero умеет работать с cd-rw? поставил образ винды на прожиг, теперь диск вообще не виден
<Amblnb> У меня все загрузочные на рв
<Amblnb> и в том числе писаны им
<codekick> alpha: где не виден?
<alpha> в приводе не виден
<eReS1> может образ херовый, либо RW торба
<alpha> образ норм, на виртуалке проверял
<Amblnb> Ну дАк её же не существует
<alpha> скорее проблема в самом приводе
<alpha> до этого образы убунту тоже ломались, причем я проверял md5 сумму до и после прожига в бразеро вроде была такая функция
<gxoptg> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<gxoptg> привет
<gxoptg> эй,
<shenmue> ёу
<gxoptg> я тут один?
<shenmue> видимо да
<gxoptg> а... все разобрался. 1ый раз в irc))
<gxoptg> так... а что тут можно делать?
<alpha> общатся
<gxoptg> всем привет
<razor96> привет, привет
<gxoptg> ага.
<gxoptg> мда... на ubuntu.ru написано, что здесь дают помощь...
<gxoptg> непохоже...
<gxoptg> кому-то помочь?
<razor96> ну так ты скажи, какая у тебя проблема, тебе помогут)
<razor96> постараются.
<gxoptg> ну у меня проблем нет
<gxoptg> я наоборот
<alpha> становки локальная сеть была насторена автоматически, перезагрузился - настройки слетели. Как восстановить?
<gxoptg> ??? а можно другой вопрос???
<gxoptg> помощь зала?
<gxoptg> alpha, пожалуйста, напиши без перестановки букв а то непонятно
<Sergey_IT> alpha, настрой автоматически
<alpha> какой командой?
<alpha> на форуме провайдера написано netconfig в разделе linux/freebsd
<Sergey_IT> той которой была настроена раньше
<gxoptg> вопрос: в NetBeans не работают сочетания клавиш типа Ctrl+C,Ctrl+V. гуглил - нашел, но не помогло
<alpha> но такой команды нету
<Sergey_IT> 10:45:42 PM) alpha: становки локальная сеть была насторена автоматически...
<alpha> Sergey_IT: после установки локальная сеть была насторена автоматически
<alpha> обрезалось сообщение
<gxoptg> альфа: через локальную сеть нужен выход в интернет
<gxoptg> ?
<Sergey_IT> alpha, не обащай внимание... телепатор сломался (
<alpha> я не так наверно выразился. Нужно настроить сетевое окружение и доступ к локальным адресам.
<alpha> чтоб в папке Places/Network видны были компы и доступны адреса локальные 10.xx.xx.xx
<alpha> сейчас у меня pppoe через локальную сеть.
<alpha> Sergey_IT:
<Maratich> а она нужна?
<Maratich> елки
<Maratich> .йгше
<alpha> Как настроить сетевое окружение?
<alpha> может в конфиге что написать?
<Maratich1> //..бббюю.......ddвывdsd
<shenmue> орки в чате
<Maratich> несогласен
<Maratich> finch не запоминает размер окна, если размер окна с терминалом меняю
<Maratich> вроде
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как можно по SSH в MC закачать файлы со своего диска
<Maratich> http://www.slug.nf.net/past/SSH/html/slide_5.html
<Maratich>  оно ?
<admin-skif-biz> а в mc нельзя?
<admin-skif-biz> а то если несколько файлов качать?
<baronos> Народ, кто нить находил плагин или настольный видеоплеер чтоб из контакта смотреть ролики?)
<Escsun> baronos, flash
<Maratich> пункт shell соединение - не то?
<admin-skif-biz> MagicLover, а чего ему вводить?
<MagicLover> Привет. Чего??? Может ты не тому?
<admin-skif-biz> Точно. Таб попутал
<admin-skif-biz> Maratich, а чего туда вводить
<Maratich> подозреваю - логин@сервер ?
<MagicLover> А что обсуждаем?
<MagicLover> Похоже на ssh.
<Maratich> ssh с помощью mc
<admin-skif-biz> как зайдя по SSH синхронизировать файлы с локального диска
<MagicLover> Куда?
<admin-skif-biz> или это только через FTP можно
<MagicLover> Синхронизировать куда?
<admin-skif-biz> на сервер
<admin-skif-biz> абля... понял.. надо наверное через другое место
<admin-skif-biz> сначала запустить MC.а уже им лезть на SSH
<MagicLover> А что ты имеешь ввиду синхронизировать?
<MagicLover> Ты можешь подмонтировать удалённую папку через sshfs и у тебя папка на сервере будет как на родном.
<MagicLover> И так синхронизируешь.
<MagicLover> Крайне удобно.
<MagicLover> При этом даже в fstab пишется.
<MagicLover> А меня больше интересует соединить два офиса через VPN, чтобы были как одна сеть. :)
<Guest47494> всем привет
<MagicLover> Никогда ничего подобного не делал.
<admin-skif-biz> хм.. тоже вариант
<admin-skif-biz> а у меня сервер, дом и дача - иногда требуется поковыряться на досуге и синхронизировать измененные файлы
<admin-skif-biz> дома ftp худо-бедно поднял. А то в прошлый раз меня флешка подвела.. не сохранила полностью архив
<MagicLover> Тогда соединиться с сервером - вбиваешь ssh, добавляешь в закладки.
<admin-skif-biz> MagicLover, куда вбиваешь и где там закладки?
<MagicLover> Я тыкаю в закладку "Офис" и открываю весь хом.
<MagicLover> Крайне удобная штука, этот ssh.
<admin-skif-biz> а закладки у тебя где?
<baronos> Нашел видео проигрыватель видео из контакта) терь контакт вообще не нужен)
<admin-skif-biz> baronos, контакт нужен. Там бабы хранятся.
<baronos> на улице бабы как то  живее что ли))
<admin-skif-biz> вау. я только что страшное извращение придумал! И опробовал!
<admin-skif-biz> зашел на сервер по SSH, в консоли ввел ftp(домашний) и влез оттуда к сам себе
<baronos> На сколько извращенное извращение?))
<admin-skif-biz> что-то у меня аж моск заклинило
<|rapidsp|> хацкер че скажешь
<admin-skif-biz> аха.. поимел сам себя удаленно
<admin-skif-biz> но тестировать свежепоставленный vsftpd помогает
<|rapidsp|> лучче на удаленном хосте браузер с порнухой запусти :)
<admin-skif-biz> а кто ее там смотреть будет..
<admin-skif-biz> после вчерашнего секса с proftpd никакой секс не нужен..
<shenmue> к рекламному щиту надо
<razor96> ня
<XuMuK> admin-skif-biz, таки послушалсо совета и поставил православный фтп?) молодец))
<Maratich> weechat может на канал заходить с задержкой?
<admin-skif-biz> XuMuK, да как поставил.. могучим пинком
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, а  vsftpd как кошерно запускать? На стандартную команду он ругается
<XuMuK> Maratich, а то)) sleep N && weechat-curses
<XuMuK> гг
<Maratich> нее,
<Maratich> :))
<Maratich> он тупит пока никсерв меня одобряе, а канал не в курсе еще одобрения и говорит - вас здесь не стояло
<Maratich> и сразу после осуждения со стороны канала никсерв меня одобряе
<Maratich> но уже поздно
<skif-biz> а я из гугла аналитика инфу тырить научился.. прям щаслифф!
<Sergey_IT> а воровать нехорошо
<skif-biz> а он разрешил
<Sergey_IT> skif-biz, заманивает
<Sander> Привет! Есть кто?
<artus> !ask | Sander
<ubuntuhelp> Sander: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sander> Привет всем! Нужна помощь... Пропало меню в убунту 11.04 после переустановки оного. Какой коммандой перезапустить его?
<Sander> Есть кто?
<Sander> Есть кто?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<eReS1> :D
<Sergey_IT> и вообще 11.04 недоубунту... или пере...
<Aviln> #ubuntuhelp !nick
<Sergey_IT> !nick > Aviln
<ubuntuhelp> Aviln, please see my private message
 * Umren is away: sleep
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-29
<sharikoff> трям
<XuMuK> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> если я ит журналчик заявок сделаю на базе багзиллы бухи же поймут меня?
<XuMuK> хз, хз))
<sharikoff> ну там типо умер принтер
<sharikoff> фигакс трекинг
<sharikoff> осмотр пациента -2 часа
<sharikoff> выработка решения -1 час
<sharikoff> замена картриджа - 2 минуты
<XuMuK> ыыы)
<sharikoff> это же покажет работу отдела в динамике?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> инстантберд кстати понравился
<sharikoff> свиду замечательный, не знаю как в работе пока
<sharikoff> потестим за седня
<XuMuK> уже прикрутил?)
<sharikoff> че то слишком крутая хрень
<deedzhey> XuMuK, попробуй еще oneteam. тоже, настолько же симпатичен, насколько насколько неюзабелен в принципе
<deedzhey> т.е, sharikoff, да (=
<sharikoff> http://img.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/idioteka/i/DB696BBA-C49E-4E59-AC67-F1517A730DC6.jpg
<Atybrc> У меня есть неболбшой вопрос по gtk
<Umren> #gtk
<Atybrc> Как называется его основной пакет?
<Umren> apt-cache search gtk*
<jlewka> aptitude search gtk
<Atybrc> Результаты поиска > 500 строк
<Atybrc> А, не, >1024 строк
<Umren> ну не over 9000 же
<Umren> разберешься
<deedzhey> aptitude search libgtk
<Atybrc> Нашёл на ubuntuforums
<deedzhey> так выдача поменьше будет
<Atybrc> Да всё уже, качается
<Atybrc> sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel build-essential libgtk2.0-dev libgtk2.0-doc devhelp
<Atybrc> Вот такая команда
<Atybrc> И всё ради установки gproftpf
<deedzhey> гхм, ты компилить чего-то собираешься?
<deedzhey> зачем девелоперсие пакеты?
<Atybrc> Честно признаюсь, тупо скопипастил
<Atybrc> А возможно и соберусь, когда-нибудь
<deedzhey> все что тебе было нужно, это apt-get install gadmin-proftpd
<deedzhey> все нужные либы притянулись бы по зависимостям
<Atybrc> Черт, где ты был десять минут назад?
<deedzhey> ты не спрашивал про gproftpd, ты спрашивал про gtk
<Atybrc> А
<Atybrc> Блин
<Atybrc> Просто я gproftpd искал
<deedzhey> http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=29
<deedzhey> можно было gadmin поискать (=
<Atybrc> Спасибо, установил её
<Atybrc> всё заработало
<sharikoff> а чо это такое?
<sharikoff> гадмин
<poffigu> плохой админ :)
<sharikoff> гадский папа
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> deedzhey, чо это за хреновина
<deedzhey> sharikoff
<deedzhey> http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/
<deedzhey> хотя, можно было и поискать (:
<sharikoff> мама..
<User589[web]> всем привет! Есть кто?
<sharikoff> это как на хабре. если вы мол нубы не умеете настраивать какую нть фигню, то я тоже нуб сделал вам автонастраивалку фигни. осторожно трафик, добро пожаловать фподкат
<User589[web]> ребята, есть трабл в убунту 11.04 с меню
<sharikoff> смени
<User589[web]> подсобите решение этой проблемы...
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нивапрос
<sharikoff> надо убрать трабл и с меню все буит ок
<deedzhey> ну, какбы они не совсем нубы, но твой батхерт доставляет
<User589[web]> короче, пропала менюшка, когда настраивал список отображаемых програм в applications. Вайн каким-то макаром, установил аж 10 quick time player. Значит я их удалял, а потом, что-то случилось. Когда навожу на закладку applications, ничего не выскакивает. Захожу 
<User589[web]> попытался переустановить меню в гноме, потом вообще пропала нафиг
<User589[web]> у кого какие мысли?
<Guest_3535> вызови меню по alt+F1 и колдуй дальше
<deedzhey> тебе бы стоило поучиться формулировать свои мысли. я мозг сломал тебя читать
<Guest_3535> у кого нибудь случался такой глюк с firefox 4 - после настойки внешнего вида (настройка панели инструментов) после применения параметрови перезапуска браузера кнопка "меню" начинает отображаться справой стороны и влево ее ни как не перетащить,
<Guest_3535> как решить проблему? Восстанавлмтся из бэкапа уже надоело
<Atybrc> А в gadmin можно рута сделать?
<Atybrc> В смысле с правами выходить из своей папки
<Der_Todesengel> !nik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nik'
<Der_Todesengel>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<raf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNrG6rCI8Qo
<raf> хехехе во как я могу
<raf> ой сорре нетуда )
<Der_Todesengel> кто сталкивался скажите пожалуйста  как эту кнопку обратно слева отобразить http://i056.radikal.ru/1106/c3/b8294fd31769.png
<Amblnb> Зеркалом )
<Amblnb> Он что-то на оперу сильно похож
<Der_Todesengel> xD неудобно будет буквы читать
<Amblnb> Нормально, после нескольких минут как так и надо )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> У кого нить получилось жалкое подобие интеграции uget к chrome?
<Amblnb> вгет дополнение поставил
<DenSpirit> ult конфиг conky находится
<DenSpirit> *где конфиги conky находятся?
<Der_Todesengel> в ` файл .conkyrc
<DenSpirit> нету его ><
<DenSpirit> установлен conky-all через synaptic
<SergeyIT> DenSpirit, читай man conky в конце...
<DenSpirit> вижу, там прописано
<DenSpirit> у меня сразу после .BOINC Manager идет сразу .dmrc
<SergeyIT> ну и ленивый народ! ( На три строчки выше прочитать не может...
<SergeyIT> а чего так тихо?
<baronos> вот не задача с этими менеджарами закачек для хрома(
<SergeyIT> узай ФФ
<baronos> с моим 512 кб\с интернетом фф к сожалению тормоз полный. В том же самом контакте хром загружает видео быстрей чем фф 4-5
<SergeyIT> контакт не нужен
<baronos> с контактом я вчера попрощался как с интернет страницей, нашел плагин для плеера, и видеоплеер нашел чтоб видео от туда показывал)
<AndreX> привет всем
<sharikoff> дря
<baronos> хао)
<sharikoff> http://kotomatrix.ru/images/lolz/2008/02/20/6h.jpg
<baronos> хехе)
<AndreX> )
<sharikoff> http://kotomatrix.ru/images/lolz/2009/03/25/fA.jpg
<Der_Todesengel> baronos> дай ссылки на плагины
<Der_Todesengel> плз
<baronos> http://grunichev.ru/2010/03/vkontakte-plugin-rhythmbox/
<baronos> http://code.google.com/p/vkopenmp/downloads/list
<Der_Todesengel> baronos> спасибо
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, как можно проверить работоспособность адсл модема удалённо через линукс сервер?
<baronos> ритмбокс больше всех понравился из плееров, ну VOMP это флэш плеер, хотя я им не особо доволен но всё же сериалы смотрю)))
<Alagos> baronos: а ты попробуй audasious2
<AndreX> ssh и ping
<deedzhey1> офигенный совет. -мне нравится айтюнс. -раз так, попробуй фубар!
<conan_chief2> ребят кто нибудь знает есть ли Irc канал для веб разработчиков ?
<AndreX> или пропинговать внешку адсл мопеда
<baronos> Alagos, спс конечно, но мой ритм сейчас так же выглядит да еще с плагином вконтакте)
<Der_Todesengel> не, от адоба ничего не хочу ставить, я с флеш-плагином для фф намучился так что на поделки адоба смотреть больше не могу
<conan_chief2> и почему у меня никнейм стал conan_chief2 ? что за 2 ?
<baronos> Der_Todesengel, если попадеться что то другое через что можно смотреть видео из контакта не заходя на страницу то ссылочкой поделись)))
<deedzhey> baronos, http://code.google.com/p/foobnix/
<Der_Todesengel> baronos> ок
<baronos> deedzhey, спс, хотя я его юзал но до видео как то не дошло, щас попробую еще раз проверить)
<baronos> foobnix ужасен)
<deedzhey> ужасен, кто ж спорит. но ты спрашивал, что умеет видео со вконтакта показывать, а не какой плеер самый прекрасный
<baronos> я там так и не нашел видео, и косяк с авторизацией в контакте(
<poffigu> и действительно :( где у foobnix'а видео?
<poffigu> во шо нашёл :( "...Побочным эффектом от перехода на Oauth стало невозможно смотреть онлайн клипы и фильмы..."
<SergeyIT> а чего там смотреть?
<poffigu> ну фильмы какбы
<SergeyIT> лучше книжки почитай
<poffigu> мне достаточной одной книжки по sql чтобы вечером захотелось немного расслабицца под холодное пиво и какой-нить негрузный фильмец...
<deedzhey> кто-нибудь сталкивался с веб-интерфейсами для домашнего медиа-сервера?
<deedzhey> нужно, чтоб он умел работать с Samba, UPNP, DAAP. можно торрент туда же, но непринципиально
<Der_Todesengel> что мене делать с ключом от венды хеум премиум? ноут асус
<AndreX|OFF> выкинуть
<Der_Todesengel> я оторвал наклейку с ключом и скрутил ее в трубочку, мне продолжать процедуру или есть альтернативы?
<Der_Todesengel> ок спс
<DenSpirit1> что будет с grub после переустановки windows 7 и как вернуть все как было после инсталляции?
<DenSpirit1> "все"--grub
<AndreX> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<DenSpirit1> в наличии есть LiveDVD Ubuntu
<diskin> DenSpirit, google restore grub after windows reinstall
<skai> diskin: а ты по ссылке ходил?там все это есть
<diskin> skai, нет
<diskin> у меня своя версия ответа просто :)
<diskin> согласен, что у AndreX было лучше
<diskin> skai, AndreX, а как это работает? --root-directory=/tmp - откуда там root?
<DenSpirit> а если просто из LiveCD запущу sudo update-grub, поможет?
<skai> нет
<baronos> я делал как написанно тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub?s[]=grub&s[]=%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B8&s[]=windows
<shenmue> хм.. гугл социальную сеть делает
<diskin> так что, насчет /tmp кто пояснит?
<DenSpirit> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<DenSpirit> что здесь означает --root-directory=/mnt ?
<DenSpirit> ну или /tmp
<baronos> shenmue: orcut социалка которая?)
<shenmue> https://plus.google.com/
<skai> тмп - куда примонтирован твой раздел с boot
<skai> или корневой, если отдельного ьута нима
<diskin> skai, вот этого в том тексте по ссылке и нет
<skai> ты указываешь с какого раздела брать груб
<skai> diskin: ага.а оно надо?
<skai> diskin: оно надо только тем, кто ниасилил ни разу английский
<skai> ибо рут директори - это корень диска
<skai> и любой знающий английский - может это понять
<diskin> skai, ну вот, значит таки ссылка та - кривая. раз там неработающая команда написана.
<DenSpirit> то есть если у меня boot находится на разделе с системой в /boot, то мне нужно запустить sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda к примеру, так?
<diskin> DenSpirit, нет,
<skai> diskin: работающая
<skai> полностью
<diskin> при загрузке с livecd у тебя в /boot будет сам livecd
<skai> он спрашивает что значит
<skai> то, что его мозг слишком маленький - не показатель
<diskin> skai, зачем ты переходишь на личности
<diskin> и вообще тут непричем автор вопроса :)
<skai> Ключ "--root-directory" позволяет указать, что использовать в качестве корневой директории. Нам нужен корневой раздел нашей системы, который примонтирован в /mnt. Поэтому выполняем:
<skai> diskin: как видишь - там это рассказано
<DenSpirit> ага
<diskin> а, так то выше написано!
<DenSpirit> то есть у меня просто системный раздел будет примонтирован в /mnt при запуске с livecd?
<diskin> а по ссылке открылся anchor "Восстановление GRUB2 с LiveCD. способ 3 (совсем простой)"
<skai> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_от_А_до_Я
<skai> вот она ссылка
<diskin> во. DenSpirit читай! %)
<DenSpirit> пошел переставлять седьмую.
<baronos> долго я решался, но окончательно снес виндоус)
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<Der_Todesengel> долго я решался, но так виноус и не установил
<skai> !no grub is <reply> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> от так
<skai> точнее
<skai> чтобы было
<baronos> skai, а ты каким линуксом пользуешься?
<DenSpirit> не нашел диск><
<Der_Todesengel> сейчас вообще можно где нибудь найти ноуты без предустановленых ос ну или с линухом на борту? Покупал комп в эльдорадо несколько лет назад на нем стояла Red Flag
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь 3g модем юзал? Какие были проблемы, как подключали?
<AndreX> DenSpirit: нетинстал скачай
<DenSpirit> c моим интернетом проще квартиру заново перелопатиь
<AndreX> 30 мб
<deedzhey> Der_Todesengel, HP Pro с SUSE вполне себе продаются
<baronos> Kyshtynbai, с мтс билайн и мегафон проблем не было не в ubunte 10.10 не в 11.04
<DenSpirit> AndreX: а потом он ведь дальше выкачиваться будет
<AndreX> тебеж тока груб востановить
<AndreX> тоесть консоль запустиш и всё
<DenSpirit> AndreX:мне его восстановить после переустановки винды нужно
<DenSpirit> а я винду еще не пепеустанавливал
<AndreX> ну вот пока винда будет ставиться образ уже скачаеш
<Der_Todesengel> deedzhey спс, а то я было уже отчаялся
<DenSpirit> AndreX:трафик
<AndreX> ну тогда ищи диск
<AndreX> или заказывай у каноникал
<AndreX> правда долго ждать придёться
<DenSpirit> каноникал диски с седьмой виндой не раздают
<AndreX> аа винды диск, а я думал бубунты
<AndreX> ищи тогда
<baronos> на хелп убунту отлично написанно про востановление grub после переустановки винды))
<deedzhey> Der_Todesengel, пожалуйста. вот, к примеру http://www.flashcom.ru/market/product.php?ELEMENT_ID=113552&SECTION_ID=1681
<AndreX> DenSpirit: в топку винду, сразу легче жить станет
<baronos> хехе)
<DenSpirit> поиграться все равно хочется
<AndreX> крест коробка
<DenSpirit> а с вайном не разгуляешься
<AndreX> или vbox
<DenSpirit> vbox ресурсы пилит
<DenSpirit> стартую игры 2005- года
<DenSpirit> я бы  и рад
<Der_Todesengel> deedzhey да-да спасибо посмотрел, именно то что нужно
<vdrandom> AndreX, хящик, лол? Как инвалид, с геймпадом?
<skif-biz> народ, не совсем в тему. В файрфоксе если в яваскрипте прописана картинка, то она в коде страницы отображается еще раз после скрипта.. Это правильно?
<skif-biz> а в гуглахроме такого глюка нет
<novns> что значит прописана?
<vdrandom> как в линуксах узнать частоту оперативки?
<skif-biz> document.write('<img src="картинко.gif"  />');
<novns> vdrandom, искать в /proc или /sys
<deedzhey> vdrandom, /usr/sbin/dmidecode | grep -i "current speed"
<deedzhey> vdrandom, dmidecode -t 17 вот так, вернее
<lojer> Ребят, проблема с QQ оч большая. Не один клиент не подключается:(
<novns> это вообще не проблема
<novns> какой-то странный китайский пейджер с рекламой
<Escsun> чем он лучше джаббера ?)
<novns> всем хуже
<DenSpirit> фьюх
<novns> закрытый протокол, сомнительная шарашка выпускает
<DenSpirit> поставил
<DenSpirit> какую строчку в конфиге conky нужно добавить,чтобы демонстрировалась температура процессора?
<DenSpirit> ясно,спасибо ><
<copyerfiled> Всем привет! кто знаком с ssd дисками, возможно поставить на такой вместе винду и убунту чтобы все корректно работало и не испортило его?
<shenmue> !ssd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ssd'
<andrey_> думаю никаких сложностей быть не должно
<andrey_> а так ssd долго не живут))
<copyerfiled> а как их вобще системы определяют?
<copyerfiled> просто если проводить аналогию с hdd то там винда пишет его в ntfs а убунту в ext
<andrey_> copyerfiled ~ http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<andrey_> ничем помоему отличаться не будет
<copyerfiled> цитата "при этом на него можно будет суммарно записать 68 Тбайт данных (хватит на несколько лет очень интенсивного использования)."
<copyerfiled> думаю довольно даже неплохо
<copyerfiled> о вот вопрос по GParted ктонибудь разбивал им диск (HDD), на котором было уже 2 системы? просто через винду разделил както винт, и убунту сразу нестало :(
<DenSpirit> "one or more block devices are holding /dev/sda1"
<DenSpirit> при попытке доступа к разделу,на который была установлена winxp
<DenSpirit> причем, сама winxp тоже уже не грузится
<DenSpirit> через grub
<Guest_3535> сейчас посмотрел Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome 3 First Look на тытрупе, оужас! Вовремя я переполз на дебиан
<vdrandom> а што там?
<novns> там юнити прикрутили к третьему гному
<novns> версия даже не альфа, а какая-то ранняя препрепреальфа
<Guest_3535> и выпилили синаптик, по дефолту там теперь будет софтверный центр
<Guest_3535> кто нибудь знает irc-канал где можно купить/продать компьютерный хлам и не совсем хлам
<vcabba> ubuntu 11.04, Compiz-metacity эффекты не включаются. машинка не новая, nvidia gf-8700. драйвер (173, проприетарный) говорит что активен, но не используется. compiz-settings manager - ниче там нету, compiz-fusion icon - ну, переключает декораторов, эффектов всеравно нету. При входе в систему Ubuntu Class
<default_> Всем привет
<default_> Ребят, а как изменить размер иконок на рабочем столе
<vdrandom> Guest_3535, а ты любитель синоптика что ли?
<vdrandom> его же вроде из репов-то не выпилили
<Guest_3535> default_ да нет, не любитель, просто так сказал
<archa> всем првиет
<archa> народ плизз подскажите как на кубунту проверить установились драва на видуху или нет!! видуха ати
<vdrandom> простой способ - покупаешь видюху nvidia, ставишь драйвера, ?????????, PROFIT
<AndreX> нет cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf - вот простой способ ))
<Kirill_Bykov> Всем привет! Кто подскажет или может даст ссылочку . У меня ноут с Bluetooth и Телефон Nokia 5610 как сделать чтобы телефон выступал модемом? (На Windows я выходил через в интернет через Ovi)
<baronos> а телефон определяеться?
<jlewka1> всем привет
<jlewka1> народ подскажите, а как можно перехватить вывод уже запущенной прогарммы
<defdefdef> по питону может кто помочь?
<orchata> Может не совсем по теме, так что заранее извенясь. Недавно видел как друг сидел в IRC чате. Паралельно общему разговору появлялись вопросы от бота, первый правильно ответивший получал очки. Сейчас не могу вспомнить что был за канал. Хотел вот спросить мÐ
<jlewka1> если она запущена не через терминал
<vdrandom> !255|orchata
<ubuntuhelp> orchata: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<orchata> defdefdef: #python
<orchata> тест
<ubuntuhelp> orchata, Понг.
<defdefdef> orchata: там на аглийском
<jlewka1> народ подскажите, а как можно перехватить вывод уже запущенной прогарммы, если она была запщена не через терминал
<orchata> U menya pidgin, eto krivoy kliyent?
<jlewka1> orchata, почему нет?
<orchata> Так пишу  на русском, все видят что я написал
<orchata> ?
<Sergey_IT> orchata, нет
<orchata> :D
<orchata> Ну тогда повторю изначальный вопрос
<vdrandom> orchata, повтори частями
<orchata> Может не совсем по теме, так что заранее извенясь. Недавно видел как друг сидел в IRC чате.
<vdrandom> у некоторых кракозябры приходят из-за слишком длинного сообщения
<orchata> Паралельно общему разговору появлялись вопросы от бота, первый правильно ответивший получал очки.
<orchata> Сейчас не могу вспомнить что был за канал. Хотел вот спросить может кто встечался с таким?
<nouitfvf> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<nouitfvf> упс
<nouitfvf> :3
<Sergey_IT> щас придут...
<vdrandom> orchata, это называется "викторина", можешь поискать канал с ботом, который это умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> xtuj&
<inkvizitor68sl> чего?
<vdrandom> местный бот этим не занимается
<orchata> vdrandom: спасибо. Мне местный бот и не нужен, была интересна только технология, хочу реализовать что то похожее
<Sergey_IT> местный другие очки дает )
<orchata> Для студентов
<mva> !voice nouitfvf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voice nouitfvf'
<mva> @voice nouitfvf
<vdrandom> не поминай опа в суе.
<mva> да :)
<Aceler> Ну
<Sergey_IT> не будите лихо...
<mva> это ещё скажи спасибо, что у меня на сервере в вичате запущен ирц, а не вживую со звуковым оповещением :)
<inkvizitor68sl> мухаха
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: а я нотификейшн заголовком вичата сделал =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<mva> ну, заголовок-заголовком но я не всегда сижу по ссш...
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<mva> вот сейчас, например, надо иксы перезапустить
<mva> а то надоели уже проц на 100% нагружать, твар
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> -(
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<User577[web]>  кто скажет как фамилия нашего призидента ???
<User577[web]> чтото некак немогу на форуме зарегистрироватся
<stasdizzi> смотря в какой ты стране ))))
<Nor8>  ))
<Nor8> User577[web]: А ты не подумал, что президент уже зарегистрирован? )))
<XuMuK> наш - запрсто может)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Испанский то?  Легко ))))
<XuMuK> я себя испанцем как бы не считаю...
<parfux1> у него много фамилий
<parfux1> все думают что он еврей, но не факт...
<Nor8>  В интернетах говорят
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты без шапки на солнце ходишь? )))
<parfux1> http://www.ubivai.ru/
<Sergey_IT> так в Париже мода на ушанки
<parfux1> ахаах
<parfux1> скоро и до нас мода доберется
<Nor8>  parfux1: Не попадает ли этот сайтик под статью об экстремизме? )))))
<parfux1> хз но он угарный
<parfux1> и вероятно скоро там будут давать личную армию
<parfux1> стараюсь не спать...
<Nor8>  parfux1: Кто автор,  левые, правые, анархисты?
<Nor8> XuMuK: ТФ2 скачал? ))
<parfux1> скорее укурки...
<Nor8>   ривалюцанеры ))))
<vdrandom> вы в стим-версию или упёртую шпилите?
<Nor8> Стим конечно,   тф бесплатен
<parfux1> Россия в последние годы находилась в мировых лидерах по количеству самоубийств [29]. Всего с 1995 по 2003 год в России покончили с собой 500 тыс. челове
<parfux1> недавно было 1 место в мире
<vdrandom> Nor8, ну мало ли. некоторые хронически с торрентов тянут лол.
<parfux1> в этой стране вполне реальна идея создания автономии внутри страны
<vdrandom> а ещё вроде стим, если ни одной игры не купленно, как-то урезанно работает, не?
<Nor8>  parfux1: Идеологический кризис  в совокупности с высоким уровнем коррупции и социальной незащищенности и несправедливости накладывает свой отпечаток на неустроенный быт индивида, вызывая суицидальные настроения.
<vdrandom> ._.
<UNIm95> пошёл пиджина обновлять
<Nor8> vdrandom: Ну не знаю,  это не мод, а полноценная игра, не должен вроде требовать покупки хл2 для её запуска.
<vdrandom> не, я про сам стим
<vdrandom> Nor8, там вроде какие-то функции урезаны, если игр не куплено
<Nor8> vdrandom: С чего это вдруг?
<vdrandom> но я не уверен, не проверял
<vdrandom> тоже, что ли, качнуть тф2
<vdrandom> он ведь у меня даже куплен лол
<vdrandom> пару лет назад
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Вальве, конечно, приятно удивила таким решением
<vdrandom> пожалуй
<vdrandom> с другой стороны, им терять уже нечего
<vdrandom> разработка несколько раз окупилась, а вот популярность слегка пошла на убыль
<vdrandom> гы... гидрофобию совсем по-дешёвке продают
<shenmue> ッ
<Nor8> vdrandom: Это акция
<vdrandom> знаю. они иногда очень клёвые игры почти бесплатно отдают
<Nor8>  Не хватит никакого жесткого диска на все эти клевые игры ))))
<Nor8> Их то сейчас делают под 20 гигов в среднем
<vdrandom> больше половины моей коллекции игр в стиме куплены во время акций и со скидками лол
<vdrandom> ммм. ну да :) у меня половина с трудом влезает на моей несчастный 100-гиговый раздел, отведённый в винде под гамес
<Nor8>  Скоро будут жесткие диски с играми продавать ))) 500 гигов диск и на нем одна игра в мегазазипованном виде ))))
<vdrandom> с другой стороны, сингплеерные в целом играются не чаще раза в год-два, так что кое-как можно уместиться :)
<vdrandom> ну по цене они начинают потихоньку сходиться...
<Nor8> Синглплеер уже и не помню когда играл, кризис только посмотрел ради интереса
<vdrandom> игры с жёсткими дисками, я имею в виду :)
<vdrandom> у меня наоборот лол
<Nor8> Так есть игры и дороже, чем стоимость среднего диска
<vdrandom> ну это смотря какой за средний брать :)
<vdrandom> средняя цена хорошей игры, выпущенной известным издателем ~50$
<vdrandom> есть харды дешевле 50$ :)
<parfux1> фу фу никогда не куплю ничего в интернете
<Nor8> vdrandom: 400 гб стоит 31 евро
<vdrandom> а, ну если с такими сравнивать, то да. Цены игр превзошли цены хардов :)
<Nor8> 500 гб 39 евро, а игры есть и по 50 и по 70
<vdrandom> а если в еврах, то да...
<vdrandom> вот я не пойму, какого хрена $=€
<Nor8> С чего это равен?
<vdrandom> у продавцов игр - равен
<vdrandom> на gog.com, например
<Sergey_IT> что в штатах за баксы в европе за евро
<vdrandom> при одинаковых цифрах, да
<Sergey_IT> в англии за фунты
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Зарабатывают больше, потому и равен ))))
<vdrandom> ага, только вот некоторые продавцы считают эту страну еврозоной ._.
<Nor8>  Покупай коробочный вариант, с ключиком, он дешевый
<vdrandom> да я не то чтобы жалуюсь на цены :) просто непонятно, какого хрена
<vdrandom> плюс, издатели вынуждают не покупать коробочные варианты
<Nor8> Как это вынуждают? ))))
<vdrandom> делают отвратительные локализации, навязывают их
<vdrandom> прикручивают всякие старфорсы
<vdrandom> Nor8, ты же уже понял, о ком я?
<Nor8> vdrandom: А, ты про это )))  Старкрафт 2 даже не смотрел )))
<vdrandom> э, а кто ск2 издавал? тоже одинэс?
<Nor8>  Ни малейшего
<vdrandom> гы...
<vdrandom> последний лулз был связан со вторым ведьмаком. Там не работал один из элементов геймплея... точнее работал, но криво
<vdrandom> оказалось — из-за старфорса
<vdrandom> одинэс выпустили патч. который починил этот элемент, но сломал что-то ещё
<Nor8>  Минт, смотрю, на дистроватче уже почти убунту догнал по рейтингу. Многим, видать, юнити не по душе пришлось.
<UNIm95> seen XiTNiK
<archa> народ кто поможет мне? по поводу ати в кбунту!
<parfux1> нука
<parfux1> что там с ати?
<parfux1> капитан parfux идет на выручку
<archa> установл дрова прегружаюсь разрешение 640 на 480 поставил 1024 на 768 норм вроде но както интерфейс притормаживает
<archa> перегружаю опять разрешение 640 на 480
<archa> постоянно (((
<parfux1> а дрова то встали?
<archa> катаклизис центр с правами админа зайти не могу (((
<archa> а как проверить??
<parfux1> набери в консоли glxinfo
<parfux1> и посмотри Direct Rendering
<archa> archa@pc:~$ glxinfo
<archa> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<archa> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<vdrandom> а у ати есть графическая тулза для управления драйвером?
<archa> вот че выдает ((
<parfux1> сделай как говорят
<parfux1> есть
<vdrandom> archa, читай вывод консоли
<vdrandom> и думай, что он означает
<vdrandom> привыкай :)
<vdrandom> может, EDID не опознаётся?
<parfux1> тормозит и контрол центр не включаетя
<parfux1> признаки что ускорения нету
<archa> тормоза не сильные но бесявые
<archa> в браузере например быват курсор притормаживат
<vdrandom> рендер на проце лол
<vdrandom> ставь меса-утилс и проверяй glx
<parfux1> ну так есть Direct  Rendering?
<archa> дрова встали
<archa> есть
<parfux1> [f
<parfux1> ха
<parfux1> с чего ты взял? это ати!
<vdrandom> встали - ещё не значит «работают как надо»
<vdrandom> тем более, в случае с ати
<vdrandom> там же дрова индусские :)
<archa> archa@pc:~$ glxinfoname of display: :0
<archa> display: :0  screen: 0
<archa> direct rendering: Yes
<archa> server glx vendor string: ATI
<archa> server glx version string: 1.4
<vdrandom> больше так не делай
<vdrandom> !pastebin|archa
<ubuntuhelp> archa: pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<archa> ок понял
<parfux1> хм
<archa> вообщем я не сильно шарю в линуксе
<parfux1> а контрол центр что пишет?
<vdrandom> мы заметили
<archa> parfux1 както можеш ко мне залезть в комп
<archa> ??
<parfux1> да
<parfux1> как угодно
<archa> типа vnc
<archa> ?
<parfux1> могу
<parfux1> тим вивером еще могу
<camozzi> ребят, simply linux - редхатовский чтоли?
<vdrandom> Основателем и первым разработчиком дистрибутива Simply Linux является член ALT Linux Team Денис Корявов, сейчас проект развивается инициативной группой компании ALT Linux.
<vdrandom> альт же
<camozzi> ясно
<vdrandom> логотип от яндекс-бара, лол
<Night> Всем доброй ночи
<Sergey_IT> archa, а какая ати?
<Sergey_IT> ушел (
<parfux1> 55 какаято
<Vertrum> Доброго времени суток. Не подскажите, как настроить интернет под WINE? Сам по себе нет фурычит, но под вайном ни одно приложение не "видит" подключения =/ Подключение ADSL.
<parfux1> оо
<parfux1> погодика
<parfux1> как это интернет под вайном?
<Escsun> Vertrum, вайны разные бывают
<Escsun> по сборка
<Vertrum> Да хрен знает.
<Escsun> в некоторых вообще инет вырублен ))
<Vertrum> вайн обычный
<Vertrum> версия
<parfux1> что?
<parfux1> погодите
<parfux1> какэто разный вайн?
<Escsun> обычный на 1-й взгляд)
<parfux1> какие интернеты в вайне7
<Vertrum> wine 1.3.23-1
<Escsun> parfux1, имеется ввиду по разному собранный один и тот же вайн)
<Vertrum> В общем ситуация такая.
<Escsun> и так же иметься ввиду что приложения винды использует инет)
<Sergey_IT> parfux1, собери из сорцов и у тебя особенный будет )
<Vertrum> Есть инет ADSL. В ос работает. Но приложения в вайне не имеют "доступ" или как будет правильней хз.
<parfux1> непонятно
<Vertrum> Что именно?
<parfux1> а что кнкрено неработает?
<parfux1> ты везде проверял?
<Vertrum> Что значит везде? 0_о
<Vertrum> Устанавливать все приложения Win?
<Vertrum> :D
<parfux1> ну мбу тебя 1 игра не выходит в нет
<Vertrum> не-не.
<camozzi> снофф
<parfux1> ну кабы вообще нет догадок
<parfux1> это мистика
<Vertrum> А в чем мистицизм?
<parfux1> я даже незнаю что можно сломать чтобы в дефолтном вайне небыло интернета
<parfux1> ядро?
<Vertrum> Что ж так сразу, сломать?))
<Vertrum> Стоит ли уточнять ядро, хз. На убунте было, решилось само собой, после переустановки всего.
<Vertrum> Т.е. сноса, форматирования и установки.
<parfux1> не ну это Windows-way
<parfux1> ну на крайний случай собери из сорсов
<Vertrum> В независимости ОСи, ковыряния в оной рано или поздно приводят к плачевному результату)
<parfux1> мне кажется есть вероятность что это поможет
<Vertrum> Гм. Оке. Благодарю.
<parfux1> бэкапы продливают жизнь..
<Vertrum> Муторно. Да и на обычном домашнем компе бэкапы... Ну хз...
<Vertrum> parfux1:А такой вопрос. У вас какая версия вайна, если есть, конечно.
<vdrandom> Vertrum, а лучше ковыряться так, чтобы плачевного результата вообще не было
<vdrandom> я это гарантирую :)
<Vertrum> Ну знаете. В свое время я переустановил не одну винду. И не жалею) Опыт приходит из практики ;)
<shenmue> клевый опыт
<parfux1> а я так часто савил что помню наизусти серийник от 98
<shenmue> далее-далее-далее-ключ-далее-далее. потом дрова - ребут-дрова-ребут-дрова-ребут.... антивирус
<shenmue> ну или фаервол ... если антивирус не нужен
<parfux1> RFHM2-TPX47-H4KDR-D3DYD-****
<parfux1> одну секцию забыл... память уже не та что в школе
<Vertrum> :D
<Vertrum> Я пожалуй только от хрюши вспомнить смогу))
<Vertrum> А хотя, у Win 3.11 For Workgroups серийник был а-ля АААА-АААА-АААА-ААА-1111
<Sergey_IT> нувы даете! Вин всегда без переустановки годами работала...
<Sergey_IT> как и линукс
<Vertrum> Да как сказать. Это ж очистка реестра, дефрагментация...
<vdrandom> забитый реестр нихрена не мешает винде работать лол
<vdrandom> это ж текстовый файл по сути :)
<vdrandom> винда всё равно его парсит, в любом случае. грепнуть оттуда 20 строк при длине в 2000 или 2100 - разницы никакой
<Vertrum> Ну да, конечно. Не мешает.
<Vertrum> На практике я видел совершенно другое
<vdrandom> ну верь дальше, чо
<parfux1> смотря как он забит
<Vertrum> Писец, мне сейчас на вин пофиг :D
<Vertrum> Чего ты нервничаешь, то?)
<parfux1> мне какбы тоже
<TomFarr> F(x)=1\x не начиналась от нуля? И можно ли узнать стартовое значение из F(t)=(10w+5x(2y*2)+1z)=1\n?
<TomFarr> значение w,x,y,z
<TomFarr> F(x) это график, как помнится из школьного курса толи синусоида толи косинусоида, первый вопрос как раз об этом, по оси "y" если функция(волнистая) при х=0 не равна нулю, она синусоида или косинусоида? А второй вопрос уже навеян тем, что действительно инте
<TomFarr> ресна сила Экономики как науки ...
<vdrandom> щито?
 * vdrandom поделил на ноль
<TomFarr> ну а мне было интересно максимальное количество стопочек по 1.2.5.10 рублей которое можно составить из денег из копилки.
<TomFarr> это конечно очевидно, но все же...
<TomFarr> Теперь хочется проверить есть ли среди линуксоидов хороший экономист.
<vdrandom> я отвратный экономист лол
<vdrandom> мне линукс был интереснее экономики, когда я в институте учился :)
<TomFarr> Пол года жизни, пол года копилке, в копилку постоянно складывались монеты по 1.2.5.10 рублей, через пол года копилку разбили, можно ли из данного графика получить примерную картину экономики семьи?
<TomFarr> Что самое интересное хост 1.2.5.10 не отвечает на пинги =(
<vdrandom> сколько стоит килограмм яблок, если ёжик...
<TomFarr> почему же?, можно узнать мне кажется. Мне бы сначала на первый вопрос ответ.
<TomFarr> vdrandom, если ежик бешенный то яблоки могут сильно подоражать кстате
<vdrandom> он не бешеный. просто врёт много.
<TomFarr> всмысле врет?
<TomFarr> Я отом что если еж начнет слишком много яблок себе забирать...
<Vertrum> Врут все, почему бы и ежу этим не заняться?
<TomFarr> Еж король яблок... =)
<Vertrum> Про грибы еще не забудь :)
<TomFarr> ооо. Это был тот еще экономический кризис в стране небывандии =)
<TomFarr> круто. Я изобрел машину времени!!!
<Vertrum> Чего ж небывандии? Еж, яблоки и грибы метафора. Остальное реальность -_-
<TomFarr> О которой кстате карломарксо пейсал... Велосипед короче...
<TomFarr> Vertrum, объясни в метафорах слаб и в образовании как видишь калека...
<Vertrum> да я тоже ученых степеней не имею.
<TomFarr> а кстати наверное я знаю ответ!
<Vertrum> Но "еж", который забирает себе "яблоки", от чего подскакивают цены... В этом что-то есть
<Vertrum> Ну не томи :D Глаголь, праду матку x)
<TomFarr> Ответ такой = если сравнить wxzy c другими семьями, то можно ответить на поставленные ответы.
<TomFarr> вопросы тоесть
<Vertrum> Если только по весу копилок =/
<TomFarr> 480 рублей в копилке с учетом забирания каждую неделю ~=200 рублей.
<TomFarr> Ох формула то неполная тогда получается.... Горе мне!!Ё!
<TomFarr> На третье лицо не расчитанное формула. Но впрынцыпи если из 200 зделать еще одну переменную например "a" то можно узнать сколько требуется ребенку денег(или мужу на пиво)
<Vertrum> У меня такой вопрос возник. А разве муж изначально не знает, сколько ему на пиво надо?
<TomFarr> изначально он идет в магазин с 500кой
<TomFarr> и берет, чтото около 4 литров пива на себя и брата.
<TomFarr> Брат приносит с собой еще 2 литра. Но это уже не интересная математика... Хотя веселая.
<Vertrum> Это уже пьянка
<TomFarr> фуф. Это же будет прямая!!!
<TomFarr> Отрезок прямой
<TomFarr> блин в уравнении ошибка...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-30
<shenmue> садись два
<vdrandom> оказывается, в читалках Sony вшитая прошивка выравнивает текст по левому краю ._.
<TomFarr> блин, там в синусе целого числа восьмерка!!!!
<TomFarr> Уравнение почти верное, вопрос не верен!!!
<vdrandom> главное — не прекращать мыслить.
<archa> народ кто шарит dhco3-server как запустить? и вообще проверить установлен он или нет?
<vdrandom> archa, apt-cache search, не?
<archa> command not found
<vdrandom> и что это вообще за штуковина?
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> apt-cache команды нет? О_о
<archa> apt-cache search  dhcp3-server
<vdrandom> а, dhcp
<archa> ща перепроверю
<archa> ))
<archa> isc-dhcp-server
<archa> как ео запустить он у меня установден был незнаеш
<vdrandom> не знаю я не привык читать тексты без знаков препинания я даже вопрос твой не понял удалять не оставлять
<vdrandom> можноещёбезпробеловкомуонинужныведьвсёитакпонятно
<TomFarr> Высыпал копилку и захотел сложить все монеты одинаковыми кучками, вот количество максимальных кучек и хотлость посчитать при неважном остатке мелочи( вне кучек) но при стоимости кучки равной 10 рублей.  если убрать 10 из счета, получилось почему то 23 к
<TomFarr> учки (5x+2y2+1z) хотя 5рок было 22ве!!!
<vdrandom> TomFarr, отсыпь что ли
<TomFarr> Ох бессоница, что ты со мной делаешь....
<vdrandom> забористая она у тебя, я смотрю :)
<TomFarr> А! Я ж в магазин 18ть десяток отнес! Здачу дали!
<TomFarr> Покупка была на 165рублей(кило помидоров и пол кило огурцов)
<TomFarr> вы меня штырит... А все почему? Жене' захотел приятное сделать пока не спалось.
<TomFarr> И пива темног бутылку еще за 44 рубля.
<vdrandom> это тебя с пива што ле так штырит?
<TomFarr> нет. Бессоница + стресс + ремонт + возможная беременность жены.
<TomFarr> А еще кофе
<TomFarr> ну и неинтересная математика с братом.
<vdrandom> а я вот чуть сейчас не заслужил бан тут лол
<TomFarr> Каким образом?
<vdrandom> матерным :)
<TomFarr> На меня ругаться хотел?
<vdrandom> нет
<TomFarr> На арча?
<vdrandom> зачем тебе все четыре аспекта сразу?
<vdrandom> вопрос задать хотел, но слово «зачем» придумалось не сразу :)
<TomFarr> Ааа...
<TomFarr> =)
<vdrandom> выкидывай первые два нафиг
<vdrandom> они лишние :)
<TomFarr> я люблю бессоницу.
<vdrandom> даже если от неё у тебя стресс?
<vdrandom> О_о
<TomFarr> Нет наверное.
<vdrandom> значит, стресс от жены или ремонта
<TomFarr> Так и хотелось мозг утомить расчетами, а в итоге не утамляется зараза, я сегодня ему сахара дал, целых 3 ложки.
<vdrandom> расчётами ты его не утомишь
<vdrandom> упорись чем-нибудь тупым
<TomFarr> вещества меняют поведенистенкой?
<TomFarr> Стенкой упорться?
<TomFarr> ах. Есть жеж нексуиз.
<vdrandom> да, например. или людьми
<TomFarr> Хаха... Пойду я гиков поучу играть в онлайн шутеры!!!
<Lexxus31337> TomFarr, телек моск отключает почти сразу
<TomFarr> Lexxus31337,не хочу на кухне засыпать - спина и так больная.
<vdrandom> ничто не утомляет так, как человеческая тупость, известный факт же!
<Lexxus31337> через полчаса обед ...красота
<TomFarr> урал?
<Lexxus31337> TomFarr, Магадан )
<TomFarr> ну да я на пару тройку часовых поясов ошибся...
<TomFarr> Но мысль двигаться на восток была верная.
<TomFarr> Я вывел решение для "n" (количества кучек) оно равно 2y=>z=>x
 * vamadir слушаю еду в магадан.......
<Lexxus31337> =) "будете у нас на колыме..."
<TomFarr> ох, кажется я понял вот это: http://bit.ly/jtWgMr и природу и мерзость html5
<TomFarr> это заговор!!!!
<TomFarr> Они даже не шифруются!!!
<TomFarr> Хммм... Нужно поглядеть кстати, на тех людей которые придумывали идею Adnroid Phones... вот гады!!!! И теперь становится понятно отсутсвие поддержки флеша в браузерах с андрюшей!!! Ну пипеееец!!!
<TomFarr> Щас начну статью писать.
<TomFarr> Несогласие одного софтверного гиганта трудиться с Apple Inc., заставило последнего привлечь на свою сторону, не только силы тьмы, но и заручиться поддержкой распиаренной в проффесиональных кругах поисковой системы, для совершения сделки, а точнее афер
<TomFarr> ы века. - если меня убьют, меня убьют.
<TomFarr> Ну очень стильная серая полоска у гугля.
<go8765> это мега оф http://president2007.pravda.com.ua/answers/ раз на линукстолксе все спят спрошу тут: ктонить знает что это было ?))
<vdrandom> бе
<vdrandom> непорусски
<go8765> это сам президент отвечал! баш отморозился кстати...
<go8765> *ваш)
<vdrandom> ok
<TomFarr> http://paste.org.ru/?evodva
<sperunov> всем привет!
<SAPetrovich> всем здравствуйте
<sperunov> У меня тут беда. Не корректно загружаются дрова ati при загрузки системы. Ничего не показывает, кроме непонятных точек на месте курсора.
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/xwb6egZY
<SAPetrovich> и такая беда на всю исходящую почту
<SAPetrovich> есть кто сталкивался с подобным
<conan_chief> а что за карточка у тебя?
<deedzhey> SAPetrovich, эмм, а у тебя 25 порт не закрыт случайно?
<SAPetrovich> открыт
<sperunov> Я  тут  ATI
<deedzhey> SAPetrovich, ну т.е., у провайдера открыт, извини за назойливость?
<SAPetrovich> открыт
<SAPetrovich> три дня назад все работало, сервак упал, пришлось заново все поднимать..
<SAPetrovich> прием есть, отправка молчит
<deedzhey> SAPetrovich, просто, это самая распространенная причина
<deedzhey> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3047139?start=0&tstart=0
<SAPetrovich> <deedzhey>там все в refused уходит а у меня все в time out
<deedzhey> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=7abc40f98045f3c9&hl=en
<deedzhey> SAPetrovich, как бы здесь тоже таймаут. суть от этого не меняется
<deedzhey> но если, ты точно уверен
<sharikoff> deedzhey, не цискарь?
<deedzhey> sharikoff, не
<sharikoff> фигово..
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff> у вас какие-нибудь предположения найдутся в сторону моей проблемы?
<sharikoff> опиши еще разок
<skai> sharikoff: вам бы тока циски трогать
<sharikoff> угу =))
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/xwb6egZY
<sharikoff> да тут работка подвернулась просто..
<SAPetrovich> такая беда на всю исходящую почту
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, это мало
<sharikoff> контекст
<sharikoff> я насроил почтовик и...
<SAPetrovich> имеем postfix+dovecot
<sharikoff> *настроил
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> при отправке писем на гмыло они не уходят
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> на остальное все гут
<SAPetrovich> прием работает нормально, отправки нет
<sharikoff> вобще?
<SAPetrovich> нет, на все тайм-аут
<sharikoff> никуда?
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> давай ка логи при отправке
<sharikoff> tail /var/log/maillog
<sharikoff> и днс
<sharikoff> интересует посмотреть на твой MX
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/km2uaaME
<sharikoff> еще оч интересно глянуть netstat -blp
<sharikoff> еще оч интересно глянуть netstat -nlp точнее
<SAPetrovich> три дня назад все работало нормально, вот накрылся медным тазом сервак, поднимаю заново
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/jW9ak8ux
<sharikoff> 00C55145C13D: to=<postmaster@milkeurofood.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=2.6, delays=0.96/0/0/1.7, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=01302-17, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 4FFE8145C13F)
<sharikoff> судя по этому все отправляется
<sharikoff> мне надо глянуть логи где ошибка
<sharikoff> при отправке
<SAPetrovich> в логах в том и дело что пусто, ошибок нет никаких
<sharikoff> а там у тя отправлено письмо и перегружен сервак
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, это невозможно
<sharikoff> в логи пишет всегда
<SAPetrovich> какой лог скинуть
<sharikoff> отправь мне письмо
<sharikoff> и скопируй лог
<sharikoff> admin@irk.rtrn.ru
<kutak> здравствуйте. заранее извеняюсь и мне очень стыдно, но как быть с этой проблемой? http://pastebin.com/dYzeiAUB
<kutak> *извиняюсь
<skai> @voice kutak
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/ynci74bH
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/Z7pgMtea
<sharikoff> отбой валицца какой нть?
<SAPetrovich> неа
<SAPetrovich> Jun 30 11:54:44 mail postfix/smtp[10288]: connect to mx3.hotmail.com[65.55.92.152]:25: Connection timed out
<sharikoff> postsuper -d ALL
<sharikoff> и логи смотри
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> совсем забыл. ты не за натом?
<sharikoff> у тя реальный ип?
<DenSpirit> доброе утро всем.
<SAPetrovich> почта стоит на шлюзе
<DenSpirit> как сделать из образа LiveDVD образ LiveCD?
<SAPetrovich> ага, валидный ип
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, ifconfig
<sharikoff> белый?
<SAPetrovich> да
<sharikoff> nslookup твой белый ип
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/8mDPY2Sy
<sharikoff> я это.. конечно извиняюсь
<sharikoff> но какого хрена ноль то на конце
<sharikoff> у твоего адреса
<sharikoff> если на конце ноль то это адрес сети
<SAPetrovich> ))) провак такой выделил, уточняю....неделю назад пока сервак не упал все работало
<SAPetrovich> на этом самом адресе
<sharikoff> мда?.. ну ладно
<sharikoff> host -a твой домен
<sharikoff> интересует mx
<SAPetrovich> сек
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, http://pastebin.com/jjJ2S4nN
<sharikoff> вот такая брат петрушка
<SAPetrovich> уже с провайдером разговариваю )))
<SAPetrovich> с чего-то вдруг они их потерли
<SAPetrovich> щас проверим
<sharikoff> и в обратную сторону тоже
<sharikoff> http://pastebin.com/sizPZB4a
<sharikoff> подытожим
<sharikoff> для почтовика требуется: белый ип, обратная зона, корректный mx собсно сам почтарь , открытые порты  25.. и тд
<sharikoff> если он в локалке за натом необходимо пробросить порты
<sharikoff> иначе неуспех =)
<SAPetrovich> он на шлюзе
<sharikoff> верю
<sharikoff> ибо проверил
<sharikoff> телнетом
<sharikoff> =))
<SAPetrovich> ))
<SAPetrovich> 25 открыт, mx записи провак говорит прописаны нормально
<sharikoff> имя то че не резолвится
<sharikoff> спроси у них
<SAPetrovich> он уверяют у них все нормально
<sharikoff> ща
<sharikoff> http://pastebin.com/ebSg6K0m
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> покажи им
<sharikoff> и скажи если казлы это у вас нормально я вам эту пасту в очко запихаю
<sharikoff> @voice sharikoff
 * sharikoff наказал сам себя
<skai> sharikoff: гордый самурай
<SAPetrovich> )))
<sharikoff> да я такой
<skif-biz> случайно нажал на мониторе кнопку автонастройки и ширина изображения сбилась. Теперь от широкоформатного справа черная полоса ((( Это лечится?
<applypc> Хай все
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>у тебя icq есть
<applypc> кто нить вкурсе как посмотреть куда ведёть ссылка ln через консоль
<sharikoff> icq - хрень, jabber наше все
<sharikoff> =))
<SAPetrovich> ))
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>id скинь
<sharikoff> sharikofff  AT gmail.com
<applypc> кто нить вкурсе как посмотреть куда ведёть ссылка ln через консоль
<deedzhey> http://www.webune.com/forums/linux-show-symbolic-link.html
<deedzhey> applypc
<sharikoff> applypc, ls -la
<sharikoff> в каталоге где ссылка
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, ты их поругал? =)
<sharikoff> сказал все сто о них думаешь?
<sharikoff> *что
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>трупку не берут и в аську не отвечают
<sharikoff> и попросил переключить на самого главного директора
<sharikoff> ну пиши письмо
<sharikoff> в результате перерыва в работе днс зафиксированного 2 мя моими свидетелями на разном оборудовании
<sharikoff> прошу компенсировать упущенную выгоду и моральный ущерб моим полутора миллионам клиентов
<SAPetrovich> ))) +1
<sharikoff> и заказным письмом по почте. они при получении распишутся и уже не смогут его "потерять" случайно
<sharikoff> чо за пров кстати
 * sharikoff усиленно отлынивает от настройки волшебного прибора.. а в понедельник все должно работать..
<SAPetrovich> Узбекистан, Ташкент http://sarkor.com/ru/
<sharikoff> круто че..
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>кстати, еще вопрос, думал над вопросом об ограничении доступа пользователей к сайтам, настроил средствами squid, так сегодня увидел умные через проксятники лезут, можно ли как-то ограничить
<artus> SAPetrovich, резать проксями безсмысленно и беспощадно, распечатку началсьву с логами кто куда и сколько раз и пусть бьють рублем, и никто никуда не полезет
<artus> sharikoff, q!
<SAPetrovich> а у них мотивация......типа мы енто для работы.....
<SAPetrovich> и остаешься крайним
<deedzhey> если для работы, и начальство это устраивает, тебе какое дело?
<artus> я ж говорю, логи директору и все вопросы пусть рещают финанцовыми репресиями
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, можно
<sharikoff> artus, q
<artus> потому что тут или вообще нафиг все зарезать и разрешить полтора сайта, или толку нет
<SAPetrovich> <deedzhey>начальство то и не устраивает, оно на меня
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>подкинь идею
<sharikoff> у тя ад есть?
<sharikoff> =))
<deedzhey> персональный ад
<artus> SAPetrovich, ну тогда утвержденный начальством список разрешенных сайтов а все остальнеое денайд )
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>нет
<SAPetrovich> пока без него
<sharikoff> фигово
<sharikoff> надо поднимать
<artus> и открывать доступ к сайтам по подписи дира )
<sharikoff> тебе ж легче буит
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>думал может как-то средствами iptables
<sharikoff> и через группен пуппен полиси запретить умникам менять настройки в браузере
<sharikoff> можно
<sharikoff> все что лезет на 80 принудительно заворачивать на порт прокси
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff> у меня так и стоит в принципе
<sharikoff> остальное закрыть
<SAPetrovich> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s $lan_range -d ! $lan_ip -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080,8000 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<sharikoff> сделать список белый
<sharikoff> и разрешать коннект только на него
<sharikoff> rdr pass on $ext_if proto tcp from any to any port 80 -> 127.0.0.1 port 8080
<sharikoff> инет у них от тебя?
<sharikoff> опс..
<SAPetrovich> ага
<sharikoff> строчку с правилом не читать
<sharikoff> она не для iptables
<SAPetrovich> )))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> адреса в сетке как назначаются?
<sharikoff> и как народ в нет лезет
<SAPetrovich> статически, прописан гейт где надо
<SAPetrovich> вернее у кого надо
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> а лазят те же?
<sharikoff> у кого гейт?
<SAPetrovich> ага
<sharikoff> запрети напрямую с локалки порты
<sharikoff> 80,8080,3128
<sharikoff> и разреши коннект только на свой ип
<deedzhey> только вконтакте и одноклассники многие сейчас чаще чем почту в работе используют. а в аське сидеть и с телефона можно. это и надо начальству объяснять. а не кордоны с колючей проволокой наворачивать (=
<SAPetrovich> вот-вот
<sharikoff> пофиг
<sharikoff> я для этого фейсбук открыл
<sharikoff> тоже самое для работы
<sharikoff> зато нету однокласников никаких
<sharikoff> только пендосы
<SAPetrovich> ))
<sharikoff> аа и твиттер тоже
<sharikoff> =)
<sperunov> Кто знает, в чём разница upgrade и dist-upgrade
<sperunov> ??
<SAPetrovich> кстати, вопрос немного не по теме но все-таки спрошу, trium t7016 ни у кого диск не завалялся случайно
<deedzhey> sperunov, гугл знает
<deedzhey> http://www.ghacks.net/2010/03/11/what-is-it-with-the-dist-upgrade-option-of-apt-get/
<sperunov> ну это если б Я знал инглишь вери велл....
<sperunov> да и почему бы не сказать в двух словах
<antarova> гугл транслейт?
<sperunov> А сразу в гугл. Я то был в гугле.
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, чито это?
<antarova> гугл транслейт = переводчик
<sperunov> да Я понимаю
<antarova> в том числе умеет переводить страницы налету
<sharikoff> не гугл транслейт
<sharikoff> а гоогле транслите
<antarova> нет
<SAPetrovich> видеорегистратор
<antarova> транслите гоогле ру
<antarova> или ком?
<sharikoff> во
<sperunov> ну вы закрутили
<deedzhey> sperunov, чтобы отвадить задавать вопросы, ответы на которые находятся на первой странице, это ж очевидно
<sharikoff> это чтоп те понятней было
<|Amblnb|> Надо с выражениями )
<sperunov> :D
<sharikoff> куда идти
<sharikoff> =)
<antarova> и ударениями
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>весь нет облазил, диск не могу найти
<sharikoff> не. не брал чесно
<sharikoff> а зачем те
<sharikoff> видеорегистрировать видео?
<SAPetrovich> )))
<SAPetrovich> там софтина есть, посредством которой можно вести наблюдение с камер
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> камеры ипишные или веб?
<sharikoff> аксис?
<SAPetrovich> спецовые какие-то....с ночным наблюдением
<deedzhey> sperunov, вот тебе по-русски. но лучше б ты сам это нашел http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=51306.0
<SAPetrovich> кто-то ставил когда-то давно
<sperunov> ок
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, узнай они поток по сетке могут отдавать?
<sperunov> благодарю
<sharikoff> если могут то vlc
<sharikoff> по одному процессу на камеру
<sharikoff> потом делаешь страничку
<sharikoff> на сайте vlc есть рыба
<sharikoff> и выводишь изображение с камер на нее
<sharikoff> усе
<sharikoff> если надо писать то тот же vlc умеет писать поток в файл
<SAPetrovich> сам видеорегистратор может отдавать потом в сетку
<SAPetrovich> поток вернее
<sharikoff> а камеры?
<sharikoff> у меня вот axis умеют
<SAPetrovich> нет, не могут
<sharikoff> а как с них регистратор снимает?
<sharikoff> по какому протоколу?
<sharikoff> если у меня например регистратор в зале а камера в толчке как он примет сигнал
<sharikoff> значит имхо отдают они поток
<SAPetrovich> честно без понятия каким макаром они поток отдают
<sharikoff> марка камер есть?
<SAPetrovich> щас постараюсь узнать
<sharikoff> все мои решения рачитаны на работу в условиях жесткого дефицита рублей
<sharikoff> *расчитаны
<sharikoff> если денег есть то ищи в инете да и покупай чо хошь
<SAPetrovich> так, сказали на камер только разъем питания и тв-разъем
<sharikoff> аа..
<sharikoff> т.е тв сигнал
<sharikoff> а железка есть которая его принимает?
<SAPetrovich> вот этот самый trium  и принимает
<sharikoff> должна быть имхо железка какая то
<sharikoff> типа прибор
<rapidsp> а как уж релиз посмотреть? lsb_release -a ? или lsb-release?
<|Amblnb|> Наверно она тв-тюнером завётся
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>есть устройство квадратор называется
<sharikoff> ну во
<SAPetrovich> ну оно нужно когда кто-то параллельно хочет наблюдать
<SAPetrovich> а так, если один юзер тогда кабелся с камер сразу идут в видеорегистратор
<SAPetrovich> то есть кабеля
<applypc> gjlcrf;bnt gkp rfr ghjdthbnm yf jib,rb pfgecr вщмусще
<applypc> блефть
<applypc> подскажите пожалуйста как проветить на ошибки dovecot
<sharikoff> сделать ему отдельный лог
<sharikoff> ъи смотреть его
<applypc> как?
<sharikoff> # Сохранять информационные сообщения в этот файл
<sharikoff> info_log_path = /var/log/dovecot.log
<applypc> лог пустой
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> в конфиге
<applypc> спс
<sharikoff> вот..
<sharikoff> а вы говорите откуда столько спама
<SergeyIT> от опов )
<applypc> он пустой
<sharikoff> =)
<applypc> даже не пишет что он запустился
<sharikoff> applypc, прав нету наверное на запись
<sharikoff> в лог
<sharikoff> applypc, http://paste.pro/2029712
<applypc> пусто
<applypc> root@apply:~# ls -al /var/log/dovecot.log
<applypc> -rwxrwxrwx 1 vmail vmail 0 2011-06-30 12:21 /var/log/dovecot.log
<applypc> root@apply:~# nano /var/log/dovecot.log
<sharikoff> chown mail:mail  /var/log/dovecot.log
<sharikoff> ты ссыль видел я те дал
<sharikoff> вот так запиши
<applypc> pfgbcfk gecnj
<applypc> записал пусто
<sharikoff> перезапусти теперь
<sharikoff> и смотри maillog
<sharikoff> на че ругается
<applypc> root@apply:~# /etc/init.d/dovecot restart
<applypc> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<applypc> utility, e.g. service dovecot restart
<applypc> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<applypc> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<applypc> e.g. stop dovecot ; start dovecot. The restart(8) utility is also available.
<applypc> dovecot start/running, process 5836
<sharikoff> @op
<applypc> nano /var/log/dovecot.log
<applypc> больше не буду
<applypc> пустой он всё равно
<applypc> я не вдупляю... (
<sharikoff> tail /var/log/maillog
<_GerarD_> Здравствуйте Уважаемые!
<applypc> ку
<applypc> не и этот файл тоже пуст
<_GerarD_> Артус, подскажи пожалуйста на Кранче по умолчанию какая утилита стоит для управления сетевыми подключения?
<_GerarD_> artus: ауууу
<grad> привет всем
<grad> как удалить все пакеты, которые установлены не из репозиториев?
<skai> они в синаптике идут как источник Local
<grad> а в консоли?
<grad> как выбрать такие пакеты?.. man dpkg?
<skai> ага
<grad> apt-get? apt-cache?..
<skai> ман аптитюд
<skai> ман апт-гет
<skai> перечитай маны
<grad> тяжело после арча на убунту возвращаться...
<|Amblnb|> А переходить с винды?
<grad> сложно всё, too complicated
<grad> с винды было просто, только у меня федора была первая, не могу про убунту точно сказать :-P
<_GerarD_> skai: привет, скажи плиз название утилиты управления сетевыми подключениями для опенбокса
<jlewka> подскажите, а как настроить сканер?)
<jlewka> если на офф сайте нету драйверов
<deedzhey> jlewka, ввести название и модель сканера в гугл вместе со словом ubuntu или linux
<jlewka> если данный поиск не дал желанный результат?)
<Jaevis> Привет линуксоиды)
<SergeyIT> jlewka, спросить у производителя, не?
<Jaevis> Есть маленький вопросик)
<deedzhey> jlewka, прочесть это http://segfault.kiev.ua/smart-questions-ru.html
<Jaevis> В OS X есть форскуит, в винде ctrl+alt+del а в убунту какое сочетание клавиш на это?
<jlewka> окей, есть, МФУ, Ricoh afico 201spf , который прекрасно печатает в лине, правдо дров оф. под него нет, но есть поддержка MAC OS, вот подскажите как мне это чудо настроить в лине?
<Jaevis> Кхм ребят? на что менюшка forceq открывается то?
<jlewka> или подскажите какой нить демона типо cups, но для сканеров
<sharikoff> Jaevis, как в винде только по дефолту отключено сочетание. надо включить
<Jaevis> Ок спс
<Jaevis> щас проверю
<SergeyIT> Jaevis, alt+PrtScr+ последовательно r e i s u b
<jlewka> SergeyIT, а если щас начнет нажимать?
<deedzhey> jlewka, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html типа cups это sane (:
<SergeyIT>  jlewka, перезагрузится )
<Jaevis> sharikoff, что-т в комбинациях клавиш я не нашел.
<Jaevis> А может команду подскажешь для нового сокращения?
<Jaevis> Эгей
<jlewka> SergeyIT, вот вот, тогда бы в безопасном ы порядке был бы)
<jlewka> что бы вначале все отмонтировалось а потом уже и перезагружалсь)
<_GerarD_> В Ubuntu 11.04 не могу найти файл PolicyKit.conf
<SergeyIT> в 10.04 - меню syste/preferences/keyboard далее layouts и кнопк options - установить key seq. to kill x-server
<SergeyIT> Jaevis
<Jaevis> так
<Jaevis> все я нашел)
<Jaevis> назначил в сокращениях xkill
<_GerarD_> artus: В Ubuntu 11.04 не могу найти файл PolicyKit.conf
<SergeyIT> Jaevis, но при глухом зависании системы - то что выше указал
<Jaevis> Ок
<_GerarD_> skai: В Ubuntu 11.04 не могу найти файл PolicyKit.conf
<Jaevis> всем спс
<skai> SergeyIT: вот пару раз проявил слабость и помог людям - так они чет меня считают добрым и начинают требовать помощи.наглецы, да?
<SergeyIT> skai, хватает таких (
<_GerarD_> злой скай
<_GerarD_> на форуме этого не просто, а артус молчит
<_GerarD_> нет*
<SergeyIT> skai, но есть и другие (вот вчера мне текилу подарили, из Мексики привезли...)
<|Daniel|> Здравствуйте.
<|Daniel|> Хм.. Не знаете почему не ставится ubuntu с флэшки? Там пишет can not mount dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs), флэшку записывал при помощи unetbootin
<|Daniel|> В принципе на форуме есть такая тема - я почитал, но там ничего толком не решено и на мой случай не помогает.
<jham> |Daniel|: наверное, на флэшке образ CD
<|Daniel|> Хм.. Ну я скачал просто iso образ и записал его на флэшку с помощью unetbootin...
<deedzhey> Daniel, записываешь из виндоус?
<jham> хз если честно. для убунты вроде есть специальные образы для флэшек, которые заливаются просто с dd
<|Daniel|> deedzhey: Да, т.к. линь слетел у меня ещё пару месяцев назад, вот решил опять ставить.
<deedzhey> |Daniel|, самый простой путь для тебя был бы воспоьзоваться встороенной в убунту программой для записи образов диска на флешку
<|Daniel|> Да, i know, но просто, как я и говорил, нету под рукой поставленной убунты.
<AndreX> приветы )
<|Daniel|> Здравствуйте
<_GerarD_> livecd
<|Daniel|> ?
<deedzhey> |Daniel|, попробуй это http://www.pendrivelinux.com/linux-live-usb-creator/
<|Daniel|> Да, им тоже пробовал, но спасибо за попытку помочь.
<XuMuK> ку
<|Daniel|> q
<XuMuK> |Daniel|, под виндой отлично делаюцо флешки universal usb installer
 * SergeyIT ни разу с флешки линукс не ставил (
<|Daniel|> XuMuK: Я знаю, пробовал.
<kelmiir> Ку всем
<poffigu> |Daniel|, а образ не битый случаем?
<poffigu> только я не в курсе, как под виндой МД5 сумму проверить
<|Daniel|> poffigu: Нет, не битый, только что на ВМ проверил.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<poffigu> |Daniel|, хм, может стОит всёж попробовать dd. правда убунту придется ставить под виндой через wubi
<antarova> может ли убунта коннектится на рдекстоп 2008 винды? на 2003 и ниже ходит легко, на 2008 не особо
<deedzhey> dd есть под винду http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<poffigu> deedzhey, "...а мужики то не в курсе..." (с)   теперь буду знать :)
<deedzhey> antarova, так freerdp же, не? remmina, вроде его использует
<|Daniel|> poffigu: Та как бы вам объяснить, мне попросили поставить там на комп одного человека сборку, на основе ubuntu
<antarova> у меня гномердп, он всем хорош, только не лезет
<|Daniel|> Вот она на ВМ, я пробовал, запускается норм, а с флэшки вот такую вот ошибку выдает..
<deedzhey> poffigu,
<deedzhey> http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<deedzhey> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<deedzhey> antarova, если я не путаю, gnomerdp использует rdesktop, а он 6-ю версию не умеет. а так всем хорош, да
<antarova> deedzhey: гномердп умеет 2008 винду :) это я, извините, ломилась туда, где закрыто просто
<deedzhey> бывает
<antarova> в смысле там было открыто когда-то, а теперь вот, любите доменные политики
<vdrandom> эм
<deedzhey> хм, рдесктоп еще и обновился два раза в этом году. до этого только в 2006
<vdrandom> rdp ≠ rdesktop
<vdrandom> вы чего?
<deedzhey> это ты чего
<vdrandom> а, чорт
<vdrandom> с radmin перепутал
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> вот мне интересно
<vdrandom> к виндовому павершеллу можно удалённо подключаться?
<poffigu> |Daniel|, флешка в FAT?
<vdrandom> или только по рдп к десктопу?
<|Daniel|> poffigu: Дп
<|Daniel|> poffigu: Да*
<deedzhey> vdrandom, google remote powershell ну что ж ты
<poffigu> |Daniel|, у меня как-то была проблемка с загрузкой с флешки... не такая немного, но всеж. решалась вытаскиванием всего лишнего из юсб-портов.
<|Daniel|> Эм.. У меня из "лишнего" только клавиатура и мышь там)
<Edwardoid>  :)
<vdrandom> deedzhey, мне было интересно, возможно ли лол
<vdrandom> а не каким образом это осуществляется. :)
<vdrandom> у меня после переразметки флеша перестала работать как загрузочный диск. груб образ не находит и всё тут ._.
<vdrandom> свой образ, если што, не linux.
<poffigu> |Daniel|, ну что тут можно сказать :-X видимо, стОит пробовать другой образ.
<|Daniel|> Да... Но эт плохо, что я не могу его запустить..
<vdrandom> или другую флешу
<|Daniel|> Мне кажется, что там реально запустить, просто, возможно, мы не очень квалифицированные что ли)
<|Daniel|> Я ещё у artus хотел спросить, но его походу сейчас нету...
<vdrandom> ща он придёт и начнёт размахивать банхаммером :)
<deedzhey> |Daniel|, так ты контрольную сумму проверил или нет?
<|Daniel|> deedzhey: Та я её проверил ещё дня 2 назад.
<poffigu> vdrandom, мне тоже хотелось бы увидеть решение этого вопроса  :) на всякий случай
<|Daniel|> Да, я гуглил гуглил, но в основном ответы, что на русских, что на европейских форумах примерно одни, но под мою проблему решения именно нету.
<|Daniel|> Там большинство в принципе советов типа: перекачать образ, сверить контрольные суммы, проверить диск, дисковвод и т.п.
<poffigu> вот что интересно, хм, на ВМ ставицца же?
<|Daniel|> Да.
<|Daniel|> Ну на ВМ ставится, если с образа запускать я имею введу.
<|Daniel|> С флэшки там не ставится, но по другой причине - оно её там не правильно находит, не запускает и т.п.
<poffigu> а на болванку накатать образ?
<deedzhey> |Daniel|, на чем у тебя установка обрывается? лень лог отматывать
<|Daniel|> poffigu: Та вот же приносил вчера на дисках, там ещё и ОС Х ставить собрался, а у него sata кабеля нету на дисковвод =\
<|Daniel|> deedzhey: Та в самом начале. Вставляю флэшку, появляется это бут меню, выбираю типа install, ну или try without install и ошибка вылетает.
<|Daniel|> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<deedzhey> хм
<poffigu> угу... хм
<deedzhey> а сколько памяти на компьютере? |Daniel|
<|Daniel|> ОЗУ?
<|Daniel|> 4 ГБ
<SergeyIT> мало ))
<poffigu> а вот кстати, там в меню помимо установить и заценить, есть пунктик - типа проверить носитель.
<|Daniel|> Сейчас гляну есть ли такой
<|Daniel|> Check disc for defects ?
<poffigu> да
<|Daniel|> Ок, сейчас пойду в ребут
<|Daniel|> Проверю.
<deedzhey> вообще проблема действительно присутствует https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/636711
<deedzhey> |Daniel|, как вариант можно попробовать, скачать altenate cd и minimal cd
<poffigu> он в ребуте
<deedzhey> ну и вот это http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Daniel> Так, я тут...
<poffigu> как тест?
<Daniel> Тьфу, странно как-то... Представляете, вставил, оно пошло грузиться, дальше не проверял, но на первый раз запутсилось.
<Daniel> Странно..
<Daniel> Ну это я только что перед этим просто по новой флэшку форматнул и перезаписал.
<Daniel> Хотя до этого такое проделывал 3 раза за вчера и не помогало, а сейчас вот помогло.. Хм..
<poffigu> флеха погибает видимо
<Daniel> Однако, anyway, спасибо за помощь.
<Daniel> Кстати, я вот тут хотел ещё вопрос задать... Мне вот нужно будет уехать, ноута нету, но IDE постоянно должна быть со мной, я решил на флэшку поставить ubuntu, вместе с IDE под С++
<Daniel> Если я буду писать там с той флэшки код и туда же сохранять исходники, они не сотруться?
<Daniel> Т.е. будут ли они существоватьвне одного сеанса как файлы на флэшке?
<Daniel> Вообще поначалу была идея поставить на флэшку win вместе с MS VS 2010, но какая-то тяжелая это среда разработки, на нетбуке наверное не хватило бы даже памяти, чтобы её развернуть, вот решил поэтому просто с ubuntu ставить, да компайлер gcc, или какую-то лёгкую IDE
<poffigu> можно флешку разбить на два раздела
<deedzhey> Daniel, я что-то пропустил. у тебя все смонтировалось?
<Daniel> Да, тоже идея.. Просто пока вот искал как проблемку решить, то натыкался где-то на посты из форума, где люди создавали себе такие вот "modified" флэшки
<poffigu> ну так надежней :)
<alexzulu> ну будет немного подтормаживать с флэш. а так реально.
<Daniel> deedzhey: Да. Но, как я уже говорил, в любом случае, парни, спасибо, что пытались помочь)
<Edwardoid> @Daniel, ïî îïûòó ñêàæó. Íà íåòáóêå ëó÷øå âñåãî ñòàâèòü ubuntu, âèíäîâñ îí âñå-òàêè íîðìàîëüíî íå òÿíåò. À ïðî msvc çàáóäü, òî÷íî íå ïîòÿíåò. Çàòî ðàáîòå: vim+make+gcc+doxygen -- ñïëîøíîå óäîâîëüñòâèå
<ubuntuhelp> Edwardoid! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<alexzulu> я такие делаю с помощью виртуалбокса и не парюсь.
<Daniel> Что делаете с виртуал бокса?
<alexzulu> флэшка с системой на борту.
<Daniel> Аа, и что вы там юзаете MS VS 2010?
<SAPetrovich1> <sharikoff>тут
<alexzulu> нет. я там юзаю линукс и софт соответствующий.
<Daniel> Аа, ясн. Та тоже так делаю, вот включить думаю это 3Д ускорение, чтобы там и компиз работал.
<alexzulu> будет работать.
<deedzhey> Daniel, ок. если делать загрузочную флешку встроенной в убунту программой, можно выделить место под хранение файлов между сеансами. настроек в том числе
<alexzulu> у меня даже на ееепк 701 эффекты пашут.
<Daniel> Кстати, люди, может кто работал с mono в monodevelope, ну всмысле , может кто кодил на С# там? А то у меня по этой IDE есть вопросы.. В частности... Есть ли где-то, кроме qt поддержка intellisense or something like this.
<Daniel> deedzhey: Да, слышал, да и на сайте, где качал эту .. "в меру корявую сборку", которую потребовали поставить - там тоже об этих "живых флэшках" говорится..
 * alexzulu знает только один язык программирования и то тот который программирует людей. матерный.
<Daniel> Ладно парни, всем спасибо. Я пойду ставить, так что несколько часов буду афк.
<camozzi> alexzulu ,главное он понятен ))
<alexzulu> camozzi, шалом.
<SAPetrovich1> sharikoff,  а из-за того что порт у меня 53 закрыт на шлюзе могет быть такое?
<Jaevis> Люди, а как в Pidgin'e каналы irc в избранное чтоли добавлять, ну что бы не вводить каждый раз название канала?
<applypc_> что установить чтобы создалась папка /usr/lib/dovecot/imap
<applypc_> apt-get install ***imap
<applypc_> ???
<applypc_> и что  в этой папке лежит?
<poffigu> нескромный вопрос: зачем нужно, чтобы создалась непременно эта папка?
<applypc_> apt-get install dovecot-imapd нашел ответ
<applypc_> эту папку просит dovecot
<slicks> Добрый день. Ребята, а кто может подсказать как наложить ubuntu specific патч на ванильное ядро? Я скачал с packages.ubuntu.com kernel-source и установил его. В итоге у меня появилась папка /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38 а в ней папки debian debian.master и заархивированное ванильное ядро.
<poffigu> applypc_, хм... 1000 евро за удалённый взлом ;)
<skai> slicks: man patch
<applypc_> kexit ,s crfpfk rfr bcghfdbnm
<applypc_> лучше бы сказал как исправить
<slicks> skai, спасибо! Буду смотреть. А то копался в тех папках и так и не увидел ридми.
<applypc_> а ещё лучше если бы сказал как настроить
<poffigu> http://maint.unona.ru/doc/dovecot.shtml
<applypc_> па позновато уже
<applypc_> )))
<applypc_> вот только не логинется он у меня
<XuMuK> опа... новость: разработчеги готовяцо внедрять в производство беспроводные USB, HDMI и PCI Express))
<XuMuK> скоров видюхи станут внешними))
<poffigu> угу... и остужаться будут на балконе
<poffigu> или в холодильнике :)
<XuMuK> а чо, в России вариант))
<poffigu> надо ваще всё что с механикой делать беспроводным.
<poffigu> тогда ещё и тихо сразу станет...
<ghost-ghostware> Всем привет!
<poffigu> прив
<poffigu> хех... из архива баша: - я понял что на логотипе убунты нарисованно!! - и что же?? - это бубен!! полюбому!!
<Fylh_if> ПРивет всем. У меня при загрузке получается такая фня.  http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9201/84967853.jpg Как это исправить?
<megido> как испрваить сломаные пакеты?
<shenmue> в синаптике по фильтру пробегись
<Fylh_if> megido удали и установи заново
<poffigu> Fylh_if, проверь fstab
<poffigu> ну и grub.conf
<megido> 10 раз уже
<megido> на установке cssm ругаеццо
<Fylh_if> Вот мой fstab http://pastebin.com/Di0ctgZG
<megido> simple-ccsm: Зависит: python-compizconfig, но пакет не будет установлен Зависит: compizconfig-settings-manager, но пакет не будет установлен
<shenmue> а с чего взял что сломан?
<poffigu> Fylh_if: это раньше работало? что случилось перед сбоем?
<Fylh_if> перед сбоем ничего не было, вернее я компилировал систему.
<poffigu> ядро?
<Fylh_if> да, і всю сістему тоже, із третьей стадіі
<poffigu> гунту?
<Fylh_if> да, и всю систему тоже, из третьей стади
<Fylh_if> да
<megido> какова черта ты спрашиваеш огенте на ubuntu-ru???
<megido> join gentoo-ru
<Fylh_if> ну а вдруг кто то знает в чем проблема
<poffigu> видимо на генту-ру не знают :)
<poffigu> где-то было в закладках... ща поищу...
<sharikoff> @voice Fylh_if
<Fylh_if> может, а может того, кто знает нет радом с компьютером, или он чем то другим занят
<skai> megido: репы какие то не подрублены.он не находит пакет в репах
<skai> megido: проверь сурцес лист и сделай apt-get update
<poffigu> Fylh_if: где-то там ответы - http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-install/5392462
<DenSpirit> если я перемещу /home как раздел по диску с помощью Gparted, его подхватит заново система?
<Fylh_if> DenSpirit: мОНТИРУЙ ЕГО В /home
<Fylh_if> сорри за капс
<DenSpirit> если он шифрованный, разница есть?
<Fylh_if> хз, вроде от перемены места, если укажешь правильные параметры для монтирования, то разницы нет. Не работал с шифрованными дискам
<Fylh_if> и
<DenSpirit> правильные параметры--это в /etc/fstab чтобы все нормально прописано было?
<SergeyIT> да
<SergeyIT> но про бекап не забудь
<default_> Всем привет
<default_> Ребят, а чем можно анализировать сколько у меня осталось места на жестком диске?
<poffigu> о_О
<Henoxek> df
<Fylh_if> df -H
<default_> ну а вот у меня не показывает сколько доступно в Гб
<shenmue> показывает там в мегабайтах вроде
<shenmue> или юзай баобаб
<baronos> стоит ли сносить пульсаудио в пользу альса?
<shenmue> по желанию
<default_> ребят, а чего у меня скайп не работает
<poffigu> что именно?
<XuMuK> хз, у меня и ещё 26 млн работает
<baronos> просто не охото заморачиваться из-за одного скайпа) и хз будет ли с альса звук нормальный
<shenmue> не юзай скайп
<XuMuK> пока что придецо
<baronos> к сожалению стоющую альтернативу я не нашел скайпу(
<poffigu> пока билли не внесёт туда попбольше серсвиспаков ;)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/qLjFb это вам юзвери скипа
<shenmue> страшитесь и юзайте клиенты под линь
<default_> Блин
<baronos> gtalk ужастный, ekiga не заводиться толком с sipnet(
<poffigu> даже если у вас паронойя, это не значит, что за вами никто не следит (с)
<shenmue> это помимо того что в соглашения скайпа так прям и написанно что имеют право на все. прослушку , личные данные
<poffigu> кстати, весьма актуальный вопрос... замена скайпа...
<default_> блин у меня торренты не качаютс/
<poffigu> у тебя ваще линукм?
<poffigu> *линукс
<shenmue> дефаулт ты троль что ли?
<default_> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5069863/ONLY_FOOLS__amp__HORSES_COMPLETE_COLLECTION
<poffigu> троль по дефаулту :)
<default_> и сейчас скину скрине
<default_> а не
<default_> все нормально
<default_> А че интернет на лине такой медленный
<poffigu> кыш
<shenmue> трололо
<baronos> нифига се медленный)) я и перешел на линь из-за того что скорость тут выше и быстрей работает)
<default_> очень сильно тормозит
<poffigu> жми в консоли top
<shenmue> baronos разница может быть из за mtu
<baronos> в виндоус скорость закачка с внешки 49-54кб\с а в лине 60-64кб\с))
<default_> какой еще консоли
<default_> ну я к лине не привык
<default_> а вот как скайп починить
<default_> при звонках на телефон рвеи
<baronos> скайп работает отлично, только проблема со звуком хрипит скрипит когда звуковое оповещение идет((
<default_> дада
<default_> а ну дайте скайп проверить нужно
<baronos> сделай тестовый звонок в скайп в настройка и все)
<default_> а че он скрипит?
<Henoxek> старость не в радость
<baronos> хз, в версии 2,2,0,35 проблема с пульсаудио, а вот в версии 2,1 норм все
<default_> ребят
<default_> я не пойму ничего
<baronos> сделай как я повремени с переходом на убунту, ставь винду и там виртуалбокс с убунту и изучай юзай его.
<poffigu> а потом сразу на генту ;)
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> я тут поставил федора 15 на vbox и мне понравился упрощенный gnome 3)
<default_> ребят а как определить скорость интернета
<poffigu> www.speedtest.net
<Henoxek> скорость всего инета ты вряд ли определишь, можно до узла определенного
<Henoxek> и только в данный конкретный момент
<default_> ht,zn
<default_> А сколько у вас мбит в секунду
<poffigu> вместе взятых? о_О
<Henoxek> надо всем объединиться в кластер :)
<default_> ну у меня 8,66 мбит/сек это хорошо или плохо?
<Henoxek> зависит от тарифа провайдера
<default_> ну у вас сколько
<baronos> 512кб\с самая лучшая скорость)))
<poffigu> у меня ваще 1 мбит :(
<poffigu> хотя с 1 июля будет 2 :)
<Henoxek> сделай тест до гонконга
<Henoxek> poffigu у меня тоже сейчас мегабит, а с первого июля будет 10 днем, 20 ночью
<poffigu> эх... :(
<Henoxek> опа, это же завтра
<default_> 0,59 мбит/сек
<default_> и 0,19 мбит в сек
<poffigu> блин... о_О за инет платить!!!
<poffigu> default_: чё-та  на 8 мбит не очень похоже...
<default_> хмм
<default_> а скайп рвет и на винде
<poffigu> может 0,8 мбит?
<default_> 0,59 мбит в сек
<default_> 2,2 стоит
<Henoxek> так 8 мбит это внутри провайдера )
<Henoxek> за промежуточные магистрали он не может отвечать
<default_> а у меня пульсаудио?
<Henoxek> и за скорость собственно удаленного узла тоже
<poffigu> точно :)
<poffigu> возвращаясь к вопросу об альтернативе скайпа: кто-нить  юзал gizmo?
<baronos> я пробовал почти все, с гизмо регистрация не прошла у меня(
<baronos> интересно будет Google Voice поюзать, жаль что он только для USA сейчас
<poffigu> а меня вот заинтересовало ooVoo
<poffigu> только эта зараза под вынь да под мак :(
<baronos> ага(( я форум читал про линь но наврятли они будут делать под нас
<poffigu> на вики начертано: "разрабатывается версия для Linux"
<poffigu> а на сайте самих разрабов вот шо: "С друзьями и другими людьми, не зарегистрированными в ooVoo, можно бесплатно общаться через веб-браузер, отправив им уникальную ссылку на видеозвонок в Интернете. Для общения через веб-браузер не нужно ничего загружат
<baronos> только там тарифы стремные, во фри версии коференц не более 3 человек
<poffigu> написано: Видеочат с 2-6 пользователями.
<gleb> привет
<gleb> подскажите плз а тут можно получить консультацию по linux mint , говорят что это тоже ubuntu, 'nj ghfdlf&
<gleb> это правда?
<SergeyIT> это минт
<gleb> минт это допиленный убунту?
<poffigu> всё зависит насколько далёк будет вопрос относительно убунты.
<baronos> http://www.oovoo.com/Buy.aspx
<poffigu> хех... http://www.oovoo.com/HowToooVooItem.aspx?pname=HowToooVooVideoChatRoom
<gleb> иногда самостоятельно перегружается сеанс пользователя
<gleb> в чем может быть причина
<applypc_> MDB2 Error unknown error как лечить помогите...
<baronos> ну это вэб версия я так понимаю)
<poffigu> ну да
<applypc_> roundcube
<poffigu> вот думаю заиестить
<poffigu> *затестить
<baronos> ну по отзывам пишут что не уступает скайпу, где то даже лучше)
<applypc_> ХЕЛП что такое MDB2
<poffigu> это да... минус что нет под лин
<poffigu> applypc_: это что-то ближе к пхп-кодерам, вроде
<applypc_> щет
<baronos> как вариант vbox c виндой и с установленым oovoo)))
<poffigu> ну это ваще изврат :(
<Henoxek> mdb это вроде файл БД ms access
<Henoxek> а mdb2 наверное более свежий формат
<baronos> ну потерпеть можно, щас посмотрю может в твитере есть про разработку линь версии)
<Henoxek> а хотя да, это что-то с пхп, гугл подтверждает
<poffigu> Henoxek: разве, микрожмот  может позволить себе расширения более 2 символов? о_О
<poffigu> *3
<Henoxek> docx, xslx и т.д.
<poffigu> *3 символов
<gleb> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<poffigu> сорри, я совсем забыл про них
<gleb> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<DenSpirit> чем может быть обусловлена ошибка Gparted при перемещении шифрованного раздела по диску? (запуск из livedvd)
<poffigu> DenSpirit:  текст ошибки?
<sharikoff> опять в что где когда играете?
<poffigu> sharikoff: ну не в прятки же играть :)
<DenSpirit> просто "ошибка: не могу переместить"
<DenSpirit> на этапе копирования
<sharikoff> с лайф типа система в рид онли
<sharikoff> не?
<DenSpirit> не
<DenSpirit> к диску обращаюсь
<sharikoff> вот после чрута и ремоунта она становицца рид врайт
<sharikoff> а если так то вроде рид онли
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> гпартед
<sharikoff> не.. не знаю
<sharikoff> не юзал никада
<captain_alex> hi2all
<captain_alex> как отучить включаться скринсейвер  (и потом автовыкл монитора) при проигрывании видео в опере в фулскрине
<captain_alex> убунту 1010
<captain_alex> ?
<skai> написать флешплагин, который будет считаться активным окном
<skai> потом ловить проклятья пользователей
<skai> у которых компы не спят изза флешевого баннера в страничке в интернете
<poffigu> ы :)
<captain_alex> кароч никак не поправить?
<gleb> привет
<gleb> подскажите как в xchat поменять установку
<gleb> кодировку
<AndreX> gleb,  XChat - Network list - edit - character set = UTF-8 (unicode)
<AndreX> или чё там тебе надо
<gleb> <AndreX>  спасибо
<AndreX> немазашто
<stasdizzi> есть ли в ubuntu возможность просмотра файлов .pwi ?
<stasdizzi> как красиво сьехать с WM-6 на Android ?
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<_GerarD_> У меня не работает автоматическое монтирование USB накопителей
<default_> А у меня жестких дисков
<baronos> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2?s[]=fstab
<andrej> Добрый день, нужна ваша помощь, скажите пожалуйста начал на ноуте с недавних пор медленно работатть вайфай убунту 10,10 кто подскажет возможное решение проблемы или ссылки на таковые статьи
<stasdizzi> может дело не в системе,а в условиях приёма?
<andrej> условия не менялись
<stasdizzi> торент какой нить запущен
<andrej> нет
<stasdizzi> вай фай твой,или провайдера?
<andrej> мой
<andrej> wrt54gc linksys
<stasdizzi> по всем протоколам медленнее стало,или только web ?
<andrej> страницы медленно откерваються я уже молчу про видео на сайте посмотреть
<DenSpirit> при попытке переместить шифрованный раздел с помощью Gparted(из livedvd) натыкаюсь на ошибку
<DenSpirit> есть лог Gparted
<andrej> ну что поможет кто нить?
<DenSpirit> при попытке переместить шифрованный раздел с помощью Gparted(из livedvd) натыкаюсь на ошибку
<DenSpirit> есть лог Gparted
<yurau> andrej: какой вопрос?
<DenSpirit> помогите переместить раздел либо отключить шифрование
<yurau> DenSpirit: увы, наука тут безсильна
<DenSpirit> yurau: то есть это невозможно?
<yurau> DenSpirit: как зашифровал?
<DenSpirit> при установке сдуру птичку на "шифровать /home" поставил
<yurau> аа, я так и думал
<yurau> я не в курсе. потому и не шифрую.
<parfux> как минт обновить?
<yurau> DenSpirit: наверно можно данные скопировать а раздел затем удалить и создать нормальный
<yurau> parfux: а чем тебе минт понравился?
<DenSpirit> yurau: можно. но как системе сказать, что шифрования больше нет?
<parfux> он вендоподобен
<yurau> parfux: у него кнопочка запуска как у венды?
<yurau> оо точно
<parfux> а моей маме с папой это очень нарвится
<parfux> а самому допиливать мне влем
<parfux> еще мне нравится что там нет гнома 3
<yurau> DenSpirit: я не делал это ни разу
<yurau> DenSpirit: все настройки в fstab имхо
<yurau> parfux: ну и что , гнома 3 нет ни у кого :)
<parfux> в убунте есть
<yurau> parfux: в 11.04 гном 2
<yurau> нету
<parfux> у меня был
<DenSpirit> третий гном еще не допиленный
<parfux> ты  лжец
<yurau> parfux: переключись в классический режим - там традиционный гном 2
<yurau> parfux: кто конкретно лжец? я?
<parfux> да конкретно ты
<yurau> давай поищем гном 3
<parfux> ты соврал насчет тертьего гнома и будучи улеченным во лже скащал что можно переключится
<yurau> я сейчас в 11.04, посмотрю в синаптике. вообще гном3 вроде ставится из отдельных реп
<parfux> да ладно это я ошибся
<parfux> непарься
<parfux> там юнити, но оно тоже богомерзкое покачто
<yurau> так что извенсь
<parfux> извини
<yurau> да. юнити ацтой
<parfux> и минт у меня стоит почти год
<gleb> помогите, пропала адресная строка в firefox после установки дополнения, удалением дополнения не лечится
<parfux> нехчется ничего менять, но звук во флеше стал отваливаться
<parfux> gleb, если нежалко можеш настройки скинуть
<parfux> но это радикально
<gleb> настроки чего скинуть?
<gleb> я недавно на убунту
<gleb> parfux, как это сделать?
<parfux> ну фаирфокс в твое домашней папке хрнит настройки
<_GerarD_> У меня не работает автоматическое монтирование USB накопителей
<parfux> папка ~/.mozilla
<parfux> там все настройки всместе с избранным
<yurau> gleb: удали эту папку и будет все по нулям
<parfux> если нет ничего важного  то можеш удалить
<andrej> Добрый день, нужна ваша помощь, скажите пожалуйста начал на ноуте с недавних пор медленно работатть вайфай убунту 10,10 кто подскажет возможное решение проблемы или ссылки на таковые статьи
<parfux> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/5679/
<parfux> вот про вайфай
<andrej> уже делал явных улучшений нет, просто очень заметно када видео смотрешь на сатйе мож каких нибудь дров нет
<parfux> http://ubuntu-go.ru/blog/How_to/133.html
<parfux> вот еще
<yurau> andrej: используй провода и обнови прошивку на роутере
<parfux> отличный совет
<parfux> выкинь ноут!
<yurau> у меня дома в комнате 18!! вайфай сетей
<parfux> у меня 32 и что?
<yurau> не много-ли? все не мои
<yurau> пчелы у гсм станций теряют ориентацию
<yurau> наверняка вайфай тоже действует
<yurau> провода лучше. надежней, безопасней, быстрей
<parfux> дада сходи  с проводом наулицу
<yurau> очень нужен инет на улице? ->3г модем
<parfux> провода лучше же
<parfux> надежнее безопаснее...
<baronos> есть ли смысл ставить 64 убунту если у меня 4 гига оперативки?
<parfux> есть
<artus> нету
<parfux> хотя можно я на 32 битной много оперативки сдеалть
<parfux> через PAE
<yurau> baronos: я ставлю 32, а вообще-то люблю 16 бит
<baronos> 32 бит у меня видит 3.2 оперативки
<parfux> artus а почему нет смысла?
<yurau> baronos: жесткий диск и оперативы будет в 2 раза больше кушать
<artus> parfux, потому что есть pae )
<parfux> но PAE же костыль!
<yurau> parfux: ты писал "провода лучше же, надежнее безопаснее.." - вот именно! не фиг инет юзать на улице.
<yurau> parfux: инет на улице юзают только либо аристократы или дегераты
<yurau> :)
<parfux> снобы и косможиды!
<parfux> неиначе
<yurau> точно
<artus> @voice parfux
<artus> parfux, а по делу че нить сказать не ?
<parfux> так дел нету
<baronos> ппц, я только успокоился настроил бубен свой и решил больше не эксперементировать, а тут 64 меня зацепила)
<shenmue> калибр лопаты ?
<yurau> baronos: поставь паралельно. если понравится оставишь.
<baronos> yurau, наверно так и сделаю:-)
<yurau> baronos: у меня папку home и своп общие. просто пользователи разные
<ur5imw>  в ntfs раздел  ни чего не могу скопировать ... какой ритуал необходимо произвести?
<yurau> ur5imw: тама что-то было
<ur5imw>  где на разделе?
<yurau> ur5imw: толи какой-то пакет толи монтировать rw
<ur5imw>  примонтирован , это диск Д винды....
<yurau> запусти gparted и посмотри в информации кокого пакета нехватает
<yurau> хочешь чтоб я это сделал? - пожалуйста
<ur5imw>  понял....
<ur5imw>  нужно какойто пакет устанавливать?
<yurau> ntfsprogs стоит?
<ur5imw>  не ОСь новая
<vdrandom> ur5imw, mount глянь для начала
<ur5imw>  да  примонтирована и читаю с раздела. но записать ни чего немогу
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> команду mount запили и втыкай в вывод
<parfux> попробуй поставь ntfs3g
<parfux> и монтируй через него
<vdrandom> parfux, а разве оно не идёт в комплекте?
<parfux> должно...
<vdrandom> я тут ВНЕЗАПНО отресайзил ntfs-раздел с помощью parted
<ur5imw> я могу смонтирвоать но как я
<parfux> у меня просто была такая проблема с драйвером нтфс из ядра
<ur5imw> то буду дочке обьсняить?
<vdrandom> стандартный ntfs только ro, да
<parfux> так автомонтирование же
<yurau> да, надо ntfs-3g
<parfux> в файле /etc/fstab настраивается автомонтирование
<ur5imw>  правильное название пакета ntfs-3g?
<parfux> да
<ur5imw> ...уже установлена ...
<parfux> попробуй отмонтировать и примонтировать через ntfs-3g
<yurau> тогда ntfsprogs до кучи
<parfux> если с записью все ок то поменяеш fstab  и дело в шляпе
<ur5imw> уже установлена
<vdrandom> ._.
<yurau> ur5imw: а зачем тебе туда писать? если система не пускает значит не надо :)
<vdrandom> команда mount показывает, с каким драйвером смонтирована фс
<vdrandom> чукча не читатель?
<parfux> sudo unount /media/disk_s_NTFS && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda!*! /media/disk_s_NTFS
<parfux> команду сам поправь
<parfux> на свои диски и папки
<parfux> и да покажи что выводит miunt
<parfux> mount
<vdrandom> !pastebin| ur5imw
<ubuntuhelp> ur5imw: pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<ur5imw>  сечас
<vdrandom> достаточно одной строки обычно
<yurau> новая тема: ntfs-config - Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<vdrandom> её можно запостить на канал
<vdrandom> но чукча-то не читатель :)
<vdrandom> хитрый план: монтировать ntfs только в случае необходимости :)
<yurau> ur5imw: какая система?
<ur5imw> 10.10
<yurau> ur5imw: а на нтфс вынь 7?
<ur5imw>  я на 2 компаъ сразу к сожалению не умею  работать
<ur5imw>  нет хр
<yurau> тогда должно пойти :)
<parfux> жаль, я умею печатать ногой, но это программистский скилл
<yurau> :)
<yurau> а я умею сидеть в инете на работе. работа с инетом не связана!
<yurau> например сейчас
<ur5imw> в fstab tuj ytn
<ur5imw>  его нет
<parfux> давай попорядку
<parfux> покажи mount
<vdrandom> mount | grep ntfs
<ur5imw>  очень тяжело на той машине нет инета
<vdrandom> прямсюда, если раздел один
<vdrandom> а на этой машине легко?
<yurau> бегаешь из комнаты в комнату, а команды переписываешь на клочек бумаги?
<vdrandom> facepalm.jpg
<yurau> бывает.
<parfux> ну ты сам посмотри что за драйвер там просто ntfs или ntfs-3g
<gleb> люди как отключить пороли
<vdrandom> ставить линукс, а тем более - убунту, на машину без интернетов?
<vdrandom> ов щи
<ur5imw>  на этой да машине легко... но сюда я полгода тыкал пакеты
<vdrandom> gleb, какие?
<gleb> при установки программ и прочие
<vdrandom> то, что машине легко - это прекрасно :)
<yurau> gleb: никак. это безопасность\
<vdrandom> NOPASSWD в sudoers
<gleb> пароль, который постоянно просит система, а мне на линукс минте сказали что как то можно через конфигурации
<vdrandom> и автоматическую авторизацию в gdm
<vdrandom> только это антисекурно
<gleb> NOPASSWD в sudoers - как это сделать по пунктам
<vdrandom> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<gleb> это не православно на гугл отправлять отсюда
<yurau> gleb: если ты не будешь использовать пароли то пароли будут использовать другие люди... на твоей машине.
<vdrandom> gleb, почему?
<vdrandom> если даже бот тебе про него говорит, что он полезный?
<gleb> у других людей нет доступа к моей машине
<ur5imw> mount\umount прекрасно выполняются ... и ничего не требует
<yurau> vdrandom: просто он хотел чтоб мы отправили его  на форум!
<yurau> gleb: инет есть на машине?
<yurau> этого обычно достаточно
<gleb> меня никуда не надо отправлять тем более этот чат не приход для адептов церкви евгения вагановича, и тем более не аншлак, а целевой чат помощи пользователям убунту, поэтому проявлять свое ЧВС-ное чувство юмора нежелательно
<gleb> кто реально может подсказать по делу
<gleb> ?
<yurau> я юзаю пароли.
<yurau> магу помочь создать сложный пароль
<gleb> зачем мне это?
<gleb> пороли это уже параноя
<baronos> Что за дело обсуждаете?
<gleb> отключить пароль безопасности в линуксе
<yurau> baronos: помоги человеку снять пароли с рута
<baronos> который пстоянно приходиться вводить для выполнения задач?
<gleb> да
<yurau> gleb: могу подсказать как снять пароль для ssh
<gleb> подскажи
<yurau> тебе реально надо или просто до кучи?
<gleb> а это как то важно?
<gleb> я хочу отключить эти пороли и пришел сюда
<gleb> и спрашиваю у вас
<gleb> это считается реально надо или до кучи
<jet4fire> =))
<gleb> ?
<vdrandom> ох лол
<jet4fire> =)))) true
<ur5imw>  а что права root  нужны для копирования в ntfs раздел?:)
<vdrandom> !support | gleb
<ubuntuhelp> gleb: Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<gleb> я понимаю, кто нибудь из энтузиастов знает как это делается, или все обладают лишь только псевдополезными наставлениями и нравоучениями?)
<ur5imw>  gleb:   не получится у  вас ...
<ur5imw>   это "условия" ОСи
<yurau> gleb: ssh пароль отключается так: ssh-copy-id user@server
<vdrandom> если умение пользоваться поиском псевдополезное - закидайте меня камнями.
<baronos> я пытался когда то его убрать, так и не нашел инфы по этому поводу, и я создал простой пароль и не парюсь, ввожу его редко после полной настройки ОС и ПО
<vdrandom> gleb, как отключить пароли на gdm не знаю, как отключить пароль на sudo - пожалуйста: sudo -s, а дальше visudo
<vdrandom> и внимательно смотришь конфиг
<gleb> спс, пользоваться поиском дело неблагодарное так, как незивестно кто их писал и работает ли это вобще , а ставить эксперименты на совей системе не очень хочется, тем более если у кого то уже сдесь сесть подобный опыт
<gleb> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/18/enter-password-to-unlock-your-keyring-prompt-in-ubuntu/
<[Raiden]> То что тебе тут скажут тоже не значит что 100% будет работать
<gleb> вот что пишут буржуи, что бы думаете об этом?
<vdrandom> я не пользуюсь кейрингом
<vdrandom> [Raiden], тут ещё больше шанс нарваться на патч бармина, чем в поиске лол
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> поставь vbox и попробуй убунту там помучить
<newbie> Я снова тут.
<Daniel> Тут.
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: О, здравствуйте. Как дела ваши?
<yurau> Daniel: а как у вас?
<yurau> :)
<Sergey_IT> привет, нормально
<Sergey_IT> но жарко уж больно сегодня (
<Daniel> Да...
<Daniel> Это вобще, у меня ещё и кондиционера дома нету.. Ужс..
<Daniel> yurau: Здравствуйте. Спасибо, плохо. А у вас?
<yurau> Daniel: я на работе в инете сижу :)
<Sergey_IT> прям высший свет собрался
<Daniel> yurau: А, здорово.
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: В смысле?
<Sergey_IT> о погоде.. как дела.. ))
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: "о погоде.." - Хм...
<Daniel> "как дела.. ))" - If(это вопрос) { Спасибо, плохо. }
<Sergey_IT> Си изучаешь?
<yurau> Sergey_IT: в си вроде синтаксис другой
<yurau> не?
<Daniel> Ну я Си как таковой не изучал, буду в дальнейшем для микроконтроллеров и для системного программирования, я вообще изучаю С++ как бы уже пару лет... Но эти дни я скорее изучал C#
<Sergey_IT> почти такой
<Sergey_IT> кто на какой дистр в следующем году будет переходить?
<yurau> году?
<yurau> или осенью?
<Sergey_IT> году
<yurau> я думаб купить телефон нокиа с mego
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: А что с убунтой случилось?
<yurau> оставлю этот только скорее всего постараюсь держаться на гноме 2 как можно дольше
<Sergey_IT> yurau, купи лучше что-нибудь с экраном 17" и сшей большой карман
<gleb> а гном 3 = unity ?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Daniel> Вы из-за unity? - Согласен, Gnome привычней. Но так вроде же гном можно юзать тоже в убунте ..
<gleb> да
<gleb> но к версии 11.10 вроде выпиливают
<Sergey_IT> yurau, я тоже, но вот 12.04 наверно ужасная будет
<yurau> gleb: да. буду скорбить. но наверняка к тому времени будут примочки к гному3 эмулирующие гном2
<gleb> это не православно
<Sergey_IT> yurau, у меня компы 5-6 лет и ати старые...
<yurau> Sergey_IT: я вынул легендарный ати 9600 и поставил нвидия 6200. доволен, рад.
<Sergey_IT> yurau, мой 9600 нормально работает (и 9200 и х1300)
<yurau> Sergey_IT: у меня проперитарные стандартные дрова на нее не вставали
<Sergey_IT> yurau, естественно не встанут - поддержки то нет. Мне и открытых хватает
<yurau> на открытых 3д тормозит
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: А что , разве на 12й убунте нельзя будет юзать никаким образом гном?
<Sergey_IT> но в юнити и гноме3 уже не получится с этими картами работать
<Sergey_IT> yurau, я 3д не пользую
<yurau> Sergey_IT: у меня скинсэйвер тормозил :)
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, так они все заточат на 3д и всё...
<Sergey_IT> yurau, а зачем сейвер нужен?
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Что же нам делать? Переходить на OpenSUSE или Slackware?
<vdrandom> на фряху.
<vdrandom> или на генту
<yurau> Daniel: осуси это для тестирования
<vdrandom> или вообще на lfs. :)
<Sergey_IT> я с фряхи начинал
<vdrandom> yurau, для какого?
<yurau> vdrandom: для суси
<yurau> :)
<Sergey_IT> но не срослось
<vdrandom> yurau, ты с федорой путаешь
<Daniel> А кстати, консольные все эти команды и т.п. для ubuntu, slackware, opensuse совпадают?
<yurau> vdrandom: аналогии есть прямые
<vdrandom> SLES и OpenSuSE одновременно же релизятся, не?
<yurau> Daniel: нет
<yurau> vdrandom: нет
<vdrandom> Daniel, во многом совпадают
<gleb> а зачем переходить на 12 убунту когда эта нормальная?
<yurau> gleb: эта нормальная 1,5 года пока обновления безопасности шлют
<Sergey_IT> у нынешней поддержка только до 2013
<Daniel> Блин, неужели придётся привыкать и перестраиваться под unity...
<gleb> а что ты с этой безопасностью носитесь, и так нормально, у когонить были случаи проникновения или вирусной атаки? нет, это пароноя
<vdrandom> Daniel, не обязательно лол
<vdrandom> сноси юнити и пользуйся второгномом, пока дают
<Daniel> Ну то пока что..
<Sergey_IT> gleb, так хочется удобств с поддержкой...
<Daniel> Я почему думал на slackware переходить, т.к. читал этот типа девиз "Если вы знаете Slackware - вы знаете линукс"
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> берись сразу за lfs.
<Sergey_IT> надо будет дебиан посмотреть
<yurau> Sergey_IT: я уже посмотрел
<Sergey_IT> и как?
<Daniel> vdrandom: К сожалению мои познания в lfs ограничиваются её названием)
<yurau> Sergey_IT: почти тоже самое. только консольных команд надо вводить больше
<gleb> а у когонить бывает что самостоятельно сеанс пользователья перегружается?
<vdrandom> самостоятельно не происходит ничего
<Sergey_IT> при проблемах с видео бывает
<yurau> gleb: это бывает когда переполнение памяти.
<gleb> какой?
<yurau> какая-то прога глючит
<vdrandom> хотя, плазма иногда таки падает, да :)
<gleb> переполнение какой памяти?
<yurau> обычно это кодеки видео или аудио или плугины к броузеру
<baronos> это у меня было иногда когда гугл хром 12 выключал, поставил хром 14 и норм стало
<gleb> у меня вроде как от shutter
<vdrandom> уу. шутер, помнится, во всю ресурсы жрал
<gleb> переполнение оперативы или swap
<yurau> посмотри что потребляет памяять и удали пакет. если помогло тогда установи другой.
<Daniel> Кстати, а вы вообще линукс по книгам учили?
<gleb> по свиткам
<vdrandom> Daniel, по гуглу и манам лол
<vdrandom> gleb, сам петросянишь лол
<baronos> Я через виртуал бокс юзал его сначала потом окончательно перешел)
<gleb> это не петросянство, это чистой воды лол
<yurau> Daniel: по колличеству инсталляций
<yurau> каждый раз открываешь что-то новое :)
<Daniel> )
<Sergey_IT> Daniel: по книгам знакомятся, а учатся в деле
<Daniel> Да, практика - важное дело.
<Daniel> В программировании то же самое...
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, не совсем
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Ну как же не совсем? Теоретическая подготовка - это хорошо, но осваивать его нужно на практике, нужно очень много практиковаться.
<Daniel> Иначе оно просто быстро забывается и т.п.
<gleb> как в xchat обращатся к кому то с сообщением и что бы красная надпись была
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, книги по программированию как раз учить надо
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: А разве я говорю, что их не надо учить?
<gleb> что то у меня не выходит
<vdrandom> gleb, это называется хайлайт. просто упоминаешь ник в сообщении.
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Я сам их читаю каждый день..
<gleb> <vdrandom> , например так?
<vdrandom> да
<gleb> у тебя подмветилось?
<gleb> подсветилось
<gleb> ?
<gleb> <vdrandom> подсветилось ?
<gleb> я думал 2 клика на имени
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, не читай каждый день... это же ужас
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Ну... Моя жизнь такая... Помните я вам расскказывал как я живу и как целыми днями что-то изучаю...
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Тем более недавно очередной раз люди, которым я доверился не очень хорошо поступили, у меня была эндогенная депрессия и вообще это тяжко.. А постоянно погружаться в работу, учебу иногда помогает отвлечься..
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Собственно говоря друзей, подруг и т.п. у меня нету, целыми днями сам сижу только дома и всё... Пообщаться даже не с кем... Вот зашёл в IRC, чтобы окончательно видение перспектив не потерять.
<deedzhey> gleb, два клика - это в приват
<gleb> а с друзьями дества или дворовыми пацанами пивка
<Daniel> Это мне всмысле?
<gleb> <Daniel> да
<vdrandom> Daniel, а чегой-то ты так?
<vdrandom> gleb, оно хайлайтится, да
<gleb> <vdrandom> ок
<Daniel> gleb: Я не пью. У меня не было друзей детства. Хотя я к каждому в течении жизни относился как к другу, к сожалению зачастую люди просто использовали мои знания или делали меня "альтернативным вариантом".
<vdrandom> а может, ты на этом слишком морочился?
<gleb> <Daniel> как это не было друзей дества? а с кем в мяч гонял?
<Daniel> vdrandom: В смысле?
<Daniel> gleb: Я не гонял мяч, я был в учебе всю жизнь, родители держали всё под контролем, они строгие и т.п.
<vdrandom> на альтернативном варианте
<gleb> <Daniel> а чем занимаюся твои родители? военные?
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, я о том, что читать постоянно вредно, надо все в меру
<Daniel> vdrandom: Ну как бы вам объяснить... Это так не сказать в 2х словах.. Но всю жизнь так и было... Вот те, кому я за этот год доверился, помогал им много, порою во вред себе.. Настало лето, они только нашли своё счастье... В общем.. Забили на меня сразу...
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Согласен, но такова моя жизнь.. Надо..
<Daniel> gleb: Ну... Смотря кто. Папа, например, ученый, доктор наук, автор 300 научных статей, начальник научно-исследовательской лаборатории.
<gleb> <Daniel> какая сфера?
<Daniel> gleb: (профессор естественно). Мед.науки.
<gleb> <Daniel> препод?
<Daniel> К тому же я не доверяю родителям, с ним почти не о чем мне говорить, и вообще они меня никогда не понимали.
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, лучше к опенсорсу подключайся...
<Daniel> gleb: Ну лекции тоже читает иногда вроде бы.
<freeman-ua> Всем привет
<gleb> <Daniel> аська есть?
<Daniel> Sergey_IT: Ну.. Я смотрю по перспективам, по тому как развивается рынок + опять таки родители решают.
<Daniel> Так например несмотря на то, что отец - доктор мед.наук, но ИТ знает довольно-таки хорошо.
<Daniel> И программировать умеет.
<freeman-ua> кто может мне помочь с поврежденными пакетами в 11.04?
<Daniel> gleb: Да, конечно.
<vdrandom> Daniel, если не шевелиться, не вылезешь из этой опы. Говорить об этом в чятике /= шевелиться, поэтому я отвалюсь от этого разговора на всякий случай :)
<gleb> дай
<Daniel> vdrandom: В смысле?
<Daniel> gleb: Ну я могу. Только зачем? (к тому же я там тоже редко бываю, как и везде)
<Sergey_IT> Daniel, например в network tools до сих пор в листбоксах IP не запоминаются введенные значения - может подправишь?
<gleb> <Daniel> хочу поговорить
<Daniel> Хотя с некоторыми людьми я вообще-то изредка общаюсь.. Это знакомые ученые зачастую, но они в пару раз старше меня зачастую + они отвечают мне раз в 1, 2 недели.
<Daniel> gleb: Давайте тут в ЛС. Т.к. у меня к тому же асек ажно 4 штуки, если не больше, и я не всегда захожу под все.
<Daniel> gleb: А учитывая, что там мне почти никто не пишет (ну разве что когда что-то сломалось, что-то нужно помочь, или когда все бросили)
<yurau> чорт, у меня опера виснет
<gleb> у меня тоже
<gleb> файр фокс
<gleb> в помощь
<yurau> gleb: я с оперой в турбо режиме экономлю трафик
<gleb> нафиг?
<yurau> я с нетбука 3г модем
<vdrandom> видимо, потому что трафик платный
<vdrandom> ваш К.О.
<gleb> ну кто в наше время платит за трафик
<vdrandom> половина замкадья, например?
<yurau> gleb: у тебя на сотовом инет есть?
<gleb> да
<yurau> gleb: сколько платишь?
<gleb> 5 ком мегабайт
<gleb> 0,05 гривен мегабайт
<yurau> у вас на украине всегда инет почему-то дешевле
<vdrandom> ближе к европе походу :)
<go8765> адблок+флешблок+отключение картинок в фоксе и может будет то же...
<gleb> потому что хоть вы и считаете хохлов жлобами, но ваши же вас нанигают во всем , даже в таких мелочках
<vdrandom> go8765, это всё не жмёт картинки
<yurau> у меня в СПб 2 тарифа. 1. 100р неограниченый через опера мини и 2. 1р=1Мбайт
<vdrandom> а, вейт
<vdrandom> go8765, не жмёт текст //fixed
<yurau> gleb: у нас предатели в правительстве и госдуме
<go8765> vdrandom: у меня турбо через раз всё-равно работала, то она с сервером не может соединиться, то ещё что-то..
<gleb> ну и че)) это сдесь причем?))) к цене на интернет))) у вас тоже не фонтам)) скоро как у беларусов будет
<gleb> )
<yurau> gleb: мы в России любим Беларусь и мечтаем о том чтоб Лукашенко стал нашим президентом
<gleb> горько
<baronos> вон судьба белорусов решаеться в поединке на Россия 2 мск времени)
<vdrandom> политота на уютненьком убунтуру? О_о
<yurau> baronos: да я потом по инету посмотрю
<baronos> yurau, а я дальше попер смотреть, там жирик выступает)
<go8765> шатлворка в президенты! :)
<yurau> да!
<yurau> ураа!
<yurau> go8765: напиши ему письмо. скажи что приглашаешь
<yurau> .. к себе на кухню :)
 * go8765 подумает
<gleb> хохлосрач в студию
<go8765> ктонить запускал асю для убунты?
<vdrandom> я как-то в одном поучаствовал
<vdrandom> скучные эти ваши хохлосрачи
<yurau> gleb: ты из какого города?
<vdrandom> go8765, это которая на эйре?
<yurau> go8765: а что есть?
<go8765> vdrandom: да
<deedzhey> и скакова раена?
<go8765> yurau: да
<yurau> :)
<gleb> ы
<gleb> deedzhey> и скакова раена? лол
<gleb> Днепроптеровск
<go8765> vdrandom: у меня она только белым светящимся окошком запускается
<yurau> наш человек
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765> и как кстати пинг прекратить в консоле? о_О
<baronos> CTRL+C
<yurau> go8765: ctrl+c
<go8765> спс! отлично)
<go8765> vdrandom: так чё там на счёт аси? )
<gleb> а нафиг вам аська? ) pidgin
<go8765> gleb: а как у него с антиспамом?
<yurau> go8765: плохо
<yurau> go8765: реально на пиджине джаббер юзать
<gleb> класно не пропускает
<gleb> не тревожит
<gleb> куча надстроек, можно туда даже вконтакте впихнуть
<yurau> gleb: ко мне иногда спам приходит на асикью в пиджине
<yurau> как отрубить не знаю
<vdrandom> go8765, как чё? ася не нужны
<vdrandom> не нужна
<vdrandom> очевидно же
<gleb> <yurau> молитвой и постом
<gleb> ну и где обещаный хохлосрач, я уже одел вышиванку и шаровары и приготовил сало
<gleb> нарядился
<inkvizitor68sl> nfrc
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть свободное время и я готов немного потроллить
<yurau> gleb: мы украинцев и немцев любим, а они  нас нет
<gleb> потроль будь так любезен
<gleb> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта говною
<vdrandom> да
<gleb> это не кошерный троллинг
<yurau> ха ха ха
<gleb> потому что немцы и украинцы самые вкусные
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, политика хуже
<gleb> давайте троллить украинцев в моем лице
<camozzi> gleb ,нахера ?
<gleb> а почему бы и нет))
<yurau> gleb: ну я не знаю что сказать. украинский язык это искуственное образование
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice camozzi
<yurau> gleb: навязывается специально.
<gleb> так говорят все кто его не знает
<yurau> отдавайти наши востичные земли и крым!\
<gleb> где это они ваши
<Sergey_IT> сейчас и русский - нерусский (
<deedzhey> глебушка, шовинисткая дурость национальности не имеет
<gleb> какая дерзость назвать фашиста шовинистом
<yurau> gleb: советская власть присоеденила
<yurau> gleb: название украина это от нашего край.
<gleb> это вам про росийские сказки историки рассказывают
<go8765> вы кажись канал перепутали
<yurau> вот похоже и все :)
<deedzhey> глеб, ты горденько считаешь себя фашистиком, или здесь кому-то предъявил?
<yurau> а западная украина пусть отделяется. галичане не нужны
 * go8765 думает что возможно следует призвать на помощь администрацию канала....
<gleb> украине все нужно. если вам какие то земли или народы не нужны отдавайте
<go8765> щя будет оп
<gleb> оп?
<go8765> vdrandom: как там попросить бота что бы сказал не нарушать правила?
<gleb> стукачи
<go8765> gleb: ну-ну
<gleb> походу ни у кого нет вопросов по убунте почему бы и не потрещать
<yurau> gleb: у нас есть дураки. а что есть у вас?
<go8765> gleb:  походу мне не интересно смотреть на это
<deedzhey> язабан
<Sergey_IT> за политику надо банить навечно
<go8765> gleb: для трещания есть другие каналы
<gleb> <go8765> у тебя есть выбор - не смотре ть это
<vdrandom> инк, тут опа зовут. ты тут? :)
<vdrandom> go8765, не знаю
<go8765> Sergey_IT: как попросить бота показать про правила?
<go8765> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<go8765> !rules | gleb
<ubuntuhelp> gleb: please see above
<gleb> ну вот
<go8765> !rules | yurau
<ubuntuhelp> yurau: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gleb> где свобода слова
<Sergey_IT> на улице
<go8765> gleb: это тематический канал
<gleb> ок давайте по тебе
<go8765> gleb: перед тем как им пользоваться прочитай его правила
<gleb> у кого какие болячки, жалуемся
<vdrandom> я лжец и девственник :(
<gleb> ох раздадут сейчас всем на орехи
<Sergey_IT> я старый и вредный
<go8765> я пользуюсь виндой :)
<deedzhey> я молодой и полезный
<shenmue> в вайне в реестре как папку создать? оО
<yurau> оо давайте vdrandom и go8765 и deedzhey забаним!
<vdrandom> shenmue, ключ
<vdrandom> создаёшь ключ и появляется "папка"
<gleb>  <yurau> меня забыли
<gleb> пацаны меня возьмите
<shenmue> щас гляну
<gleb> ))
<yurau> с тобой все ясно
<vdrandom> yurau, это будет несправедливо. я впаду в депрессию. чорную ._.
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, импортировать из текстового файла
<gleb> <yurau> ты мальчиш плохих, сначала с нами был а потом пришли надзиратели и переметр=нулс
<gleb> я
<gleb> рассттерялть
<gleb> люди
<gleb> вы тут?
<yurau> нет а что
<shenmue> глеб ты здоров?
<gleb> я думал меня забалини
<gleb> да, мне скучно просто ))
<vdrandom> когда тебя банят, ты просто не можешь зайти на канал
<vdrandom> кстати, да, если забанить, но не кикнуть, вроде не вылетает юзер, не?
<gleb> а как разбанится? это на будущее)
<vdrandom> послать телепатический запрос операторам
<yurau> gleb: навено через форум
<gleb> телепатический запрос и 1 кг сала
<yurau> вы в курсе что opera mini 6.1 сегодня вышла
<gleb> алилуйя
<vdrandom> я нет
<vdrandom> чем она от предыдущей версии отличается?
<gleb> циферкой
<gleb> !
<yurau> vdrandom: http://my.opera.com/russian/blog/2011/06/30/opera-mini-6-1-opera-mobile-11-1
<vdrandom> поставить, што ле
<go8765> кто-то кроме врандома знает что ющенко отвечал как пропатчить кде2 под фри всд?)))
<go8765> *бсд
<gleb> ты шо
<gleb> это же гос-ная тайна!
<go8765> я вчера увидел, чуть со стула не упал)
<Lorgus> как порезать архив на равные части???
<vdrandom> я не знаю
<vdrandom> не разумею вашу мову ._.
<gleb> ото ж
<gleb> учить вас
<gleb> неперучить
<gleb> )
<go8765> vdrandom:  гугл переводчик тебе в помощь)
<go8765> он украинский кстати хорошо переводит и в википедии есть на русском кажись
<gleb> нет, давайте учить его собстенными силами
<gleb> сначала поставть у себя на илне украинскую локализацию
<vdrandom> а ви таки замишляете завладеть миr'ом?
<go8765> да кому он нужен кроме местных аборигенов?
<[Green]> вечер
<gleb> нас между прочим 50 миллионов
<gleb> это вам не грузия
<go8765> gleb:  я между прочим тоже оттуда и думаю что из 50 лимонов им думает/разговаривает отсилы - 30
<Nor8> gleb: К чему так много внимания к языковым проблем? Кому нужно, тот уже выучил!
<vdrandom> языковые проблемы - это важно!
<gleb> это архиважно на чате по убунтологии
<gleb> в этом ванжность
<vdrandom> язык - это универсальный инструмент!
<Nor8> gleb:  На ubuntu-ua?
<gleb> я мечтаю о си ++ на украинском
<gleb> не воспринимай все всерьез )
<Nor8> gleb: Так переведи )))))
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus: в опциях архиватора посмотреть может...
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus: в крузадоре глянул - задизаблено мультиархив
<gleb> я режу ножницами пол линейку архивы
<gleb> под
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  спс
<go8765> gleb: ты сходи почитай всё-таки правила на всякий случай
<gleb> ну что вы начинаете, не будьте занудами, я же не засоряю эфир, тут тишина
<gleb> собиритесь и накапайте ещё на меня в тех поддержку, это будет очень по "славянски" и православно
<Nor8> gleb: Ты дикий? )))
<gleb> канешна, я собрал комп из кокосов и банановых шкурок
<Nor8> gleb: Экологически чистый комп )))
<gleb> да, но от уже почти завял)) и я сегодня вечером его доем
<gleb> какая будет убунту 12?
<gleb> кто что думает
<deedzhey> gleb, ты в курсе, что с канала пишутся логи. и некоторые люди, чтобы не отнимать чужое время ищут там информацию? и им через твои прибаутки продираться некошер.
<Nor8>  Если юнити до ума не доведут, то никакая )))
<Escsun> Nor8, а если и доведут то закопают)
<Nor8> Escsun: Зачем закопают?
<Escsun> Nor8, да так, для разнообразия)
<go8765> как сказали на одном форуме - людей переходящих с де в вм видел, а наоборот - нет...
<Nor8> Escsun: Не осилил шутку, но ладно, вдрук не достоин я  ))))))
<go8765> так что добро пожаловать в вм)
<gleb> что такое вм
<gleb> и что такое де
<go8765> gleb:  что такое гугл тебе тоже сказать ? )
<gleb> скажи скажи!
<gleb> вы такиме все класные
<go8765> !google | gleb
<ubuntuhelp> gleb: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
 * yurau online
<gleb> ))а чо такое вм и де
<gleb> я первый раз слышу в таком исполении
<gleb> )
<go8765> !vm
<ubuntuhelp> Это некоторые решения для запуска других операционных систем (или отдельных программ) внутри Ubuntu, при использовании нативного процессора насколько это возможно: !QEmu (и !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare или !WINE и !Cedega для приложений Windows
<go8765> не то )
<go8765> !de
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='de'
<go8765> !desctop enviroment
<deedzhey> бгг
<gleb> а сразу низя было сказать , нужно было выделываться
<deedzhey> а мы тут таких как ты не любим
<go8765> очепятка
<go8765> !desktop environment
<go8765> !windows manager
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='windows manager'
<gleb> deedzhey> таких как я это каких?
<go8765> gleb: сходи правила прочитай канала и узнаешь
<Sergey_IT> чукча не читатель...
<gleb> ага значит нарушителей правил, самое интересное что на тех же буржуйских чатах аналогах никто мне слова не сказал и были рады разбавить постную х""ню шутками
<copyerfiled> Доброй ночи! Существует ли софтина для убунты, которая сканирует сеть и в графическом виде отображает все компы свичи и коммутацию?
<deedzhey> gleb http://lurkmore.ru/Attention_whore
<gleb> 1.<deedzhey> не в тему вобще 2. http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%9B%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%B1
<deedzhey> copyerfiled, autoscan network, например
<Sergey_IT> gleb, попробуй это на канале #ubuntu
<copyerfiled> deedzhey: спасибо! кстати блюзуб так и несмог оживить, все перепробовал
<yurau> copyerfiled: гуи к nmap
<copyerfiled> yurau: спасибо
<yurau> copyerfiled: zenmap
<copyerfiled> yurau: ага уже поставил
<gleb> посоветуйте софтину для записи рабочего стола в видео в нормальный формат без танцев
<yurau> copyerfiled: как-то криво рисует. я был неудовлетворен
<copyerfiled> yurau: пока немогу разобраться, а самому можно линии перетягивать ?
<yurau> gleb: я знаю эту прогу, только забыл название :)
<gleb> обещаю впредь не нарушать правила, торжествнно клянусь
<gleb> гиб гиб ура
<yurau> copyerfiled: я не в курсе. один раз тестил
<gleb> а можешь посмареть, а то моим криворуким друзьям нужно записывать видео как и что делать
<deedzhey> gleb http://segfault.kiev.ua/smart-questions-ru.html
<copyerfiled> yurau: ясно спасибо
<yurau> пасматрю, если вспомню скажу
<gleb> <deedzhey> , nazzi
<deedzhey> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<gleb> это не православно
<gleb> за ложный вызов последует наказание
<gleb> вперед
<yurau> gleb: recorditnow есть еще другие
<gleb> о как?)) когда?
<yurau> gleb: вспомнил gtk-recordmydesktop
<gleb> <yurau> спс
<gleb> а так можно выгружать на ресурсы?
<copyerfiled> yurau: я вобще профан в этом, можешь показать пример сканирования всей сети чтоб увидеть схему через zenmap?
<yurau> пишешь видео потом загружаешь на ресурс
<yurau> copyerfiled: я сейчас не дома. завтра вечером могу попробывать
<gleb> <yurau> recorditnow пишет что для кед, его можно ставить на гном?
<yurau> copyerfiled: задаешь диапазон адресов и вперед
<yurau> gleb: вторая прога для гном
<copyerfiled> yurau: в принципе так и сделал, выдало только чтото косячит, неверно отображает :(
<yurau> да да я тоже не понял :)
<yurau> copyerfiled: придется читать документацию :)
<yurau> copyerfiled: поставь в вайне что-н легкое для винды
<copyerfiled> yurau: да у меня парралельно винда стоит, там отличную прогу нашел, простая интуитивно понятная куча возможностей, все делает быстро и правильно но стоит о_О
<copyerfiled> yurau: почти 2тр на один комп, ради просто так невижу смысла ставить :(
<deedzhey> copyerfiled http://autoscan-network.com/
<jet4fire> вопрос, кто ставил Parallels Desktop на 11.04
<jet4fire> &
<jet4fire> ?
<Nor8> jet4fire: Это что вообще? ))))
<jet4fire> cсофтина, виртуализация винды
<jet4fire> под маком её частенько юзают
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> и с чего ты взял, что она есть под линупы?
<jet4fire> под линь тоже есть
<jet4fire> под мак 6я версия
<jet4fire> под линь 4ая
<jet4fire> на офф сайте
<jet4fire> можно качнуть триал там
<yurau> jet4fire: мы виртуалбокс юзаем
<jet4fire> это чуток не так работает
<deedzhey> jet4fire, почему именно она? позволь спросить
<jet4fire> потому что удобнее в 100 раз
<jet4fire> чем просто виртуальная машина
<jet4fire> виртбокс у мя тодже есть
<jet4fire> чуть не то
<inkvizitor68sl> а что, бывают не просто виртуальные машины?
<jet4fire> да
<inkvizitor68sl> это какие ж?
<XuMuK> всем ку
<jet4fire> ну на офф сайте посмотри
<Nor8> ку
<jet4fire> что это такое
<jet4fire> ку
<jet4fire> а чём я спрашиваю
<inkvizitor68sl> jet4fire: я видел parallels на маке. ничего особенного.
<Nor8> jet4fire: И что, 3д тоже умеет твоя машина? )))
<jet4fire> да, тока приложения не зависят от окна вирт машины
<inkvizitor68sl> эм?
<inkvizitor68sl> а у кого они зависят?
<jet4fire> Nor8: при чёт тут 3д
<jet4fire> ?
<Nor8> jet4fire: А что, не нужно? )))
<jet4fire> Nor8: мне нет!
<Nor8> Ну раз не нужно, то тогда и виртуалбокс сойдет вполне )))
<jet4fire> так что, кто ставил паралельс под линукс?
<inkvizitor68sl> ща поставлю, не торопись
<inkvizitor68sl> у них зеркала тормознутые
<gleb> люди как подключить к ubuntu телефон, у кого есть опыт?
<jet4fire> мне интересно под 11ю04
<jet4fire> 11.04
<Nor8> jet4fire: Никто не ставил,  поставь сам, нам расскажешь )))
<inkvizitor68sl> jet4fire: проблема то в чем?
<jet4fire> кароче там .run
<deedzhey> jet4fire, у тебя лицензионная копия? у них отличная техподдержка. по телефону даже
<jet4fire> у меня на 96 проч вылетает
<inkvizitor68sl> в логах что?
<inkvizitor68sl> 2011-07-01T01:06:31+0400: exec_with_progress: ./installer-cli --logfile=/var/log/parallels-desktop-install.log --progress --define="kversion=$(uname -r)" -i   Manifest 2>&1  1
<inkvizitor68sl> пуф
<inkvizitor68sl> до свидания, чудовище
<jet4fire> =))
<jet4fire> воо
<jet4fire> в моих тоже самое
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не судьба значит
<jet4fire> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> им жеж в лом саппортить ещё одну фрагментированную платформу
 * inkvizitor68sl почесал KVM и пошел дальше читать RSSки
<go8765> никто не сталкивался с невозможностью использовать нормальное разрешене в виртуалбоксе в игре из-за того что не поддерживается опенгл или как-то так...?
<go8765> уже нашёл на форуме...
<baronos> Поставил я убунту 11.04 - 64 бит, да, памяти стало больше было 3.2 стало 3.9, скаип при установки докачивать стал 65 мб, и проблема звука не исчезла((
<go8765> baronos: с таким количеством памяти ты можешь позволить себе отдельную виртуалку для скайпа :)
<go8765> а чё со звуком?
<baronos>  хехе)) да мне на память пофиг, у меня инет 512кб\с, и мне каждый кб\с в цене, вот на 32 бит скорость закачки с внешки 60-64, а на 64 бит так же как на винде 49-58, менял MTU но все без результатно((
<XuMuK> у каго 64 битная убунта?
<XuMuK> дайте выхлоп uname -a please)
<Escsun> XuMuK, показалось не битная, а битая )
<vdrandom> uname: extra operand `please'
<vdrandom> :P
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-01
<User028[web]> Привет!
<Escsun> ку)
<Escsun> ночь на дворе)
<baronos> Я теперь понял почему называют красноглазиками)
<Escsun> baronos, да я не от этого не сплю))
<Escsun> книгу читаю )
<baronos> Escsun: Я про себя имел ввиду, 3 часа ночи а я спать не могу лечь, т.к. только переустановил убунту и надо её настроить)
<Escsun> baronos, жесток )
<Escsun> как говориться утро вечера мудренее )
<baronos> это точно))
<baronos> Да осталось то тут иконки воткнуть для rss приложения и всё можно спать идти)
<GorDAn> Ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> GorDAn! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<GorDAn> Привет!
<go8765> как запустить звук в кроссовере? а то отвалился
<Escsun> go8765, опять что то сломал)
<Escsun> я тебе удивляюсь
<Escsun> у меня круглый год никаких проблем нет))
<Escsun> что ж я делаю не так то)
<go8765> Escsun: я удивлюсь если ты кроссовером пользуешься)
<Escsun> go8765, зачем?
<Escsun> это всего то надстройка вайна)
<Escsun> за которую вы платите)
<go8765> ну на счёт платим - это врдли
<go8765> может по этому кстати и звук отвалился)
<Escsun> да не)
<go8765> походу во всём вайне звук отпал...
<Escsun> это всего надстройка вайна)
<Escsun> то что запускается через кросс
<Escsun> легко сделать через вайн
<go8765> пшол я ребутнусь, может звук появится)
<go8765> чудеса перезагрузки реальны :) звук вернулся)
<Escsun> go8765, ужас)
<Escsun> я комп не перезагружаю
<Escsun> зачем?!)
<Escsun> правда звук у меня часто падал на убунту почему то))
<sharikoff> перезагрузка -для виндузятников
<vdrandom> щито?
<vdrandom> а я всегда ребутаю, если виснет :)
<sharikoff> молодец
<Escsun> возьми с полки пирожок )
<sharikoff> семь бед-один резет
<shenmue> три раза ребутится надо
<vdrandom> мне вот интересно, почему при использовании связки find | xargs grep, я получаю Argument list too long
<Escsun> vdrandom, у меня такого не говорит
<shenmue> xargs: не совпадающая одинарная кавычка; по умолчанию кавычки обрабатываются xargs, если только вы не используете параметр -0
<vdrandom> лол. -print0 и -0 в комплекте
<vdrandom> мм
<vdrandom> хотя не, они ни при чём
<TomFarr> 2 вариант задание B10 - ЭгэгЭ 2011 - =Целинд с плоскостью целендрической и плоскостью измерений двух, пересечь не возможно практически, но видишь когда - Замирает дух.
<vdrandom> TomFarr, тебя ищо плющит?
<TomFarr> меня всегда плющит...
<TomFarr> дифузию вызывает...
<sharikoff> ща я выпрямлю
<TomFarr> Че вы ругаетесь то? Я стихи эпохальные сочиняю. надо еще про первый вариант написать там треугольник с угов отношением...
<TomFarr> Хотя вот вику по поводу сечения я не додумался поглядеть...
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/2035517
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> а я думал канал состоит вот из этого самого чуть более, чем полностью
<vdrandom> меня обманули, получается?
<sharikoff> угу
<vdrandom> :(
<vdrandom> сволочи, они обманули вона :(
<XuMuK> sharikoff, ыыыы))
<XuMuK> был бы ты рядом - пожал бы руку))
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> цисководы есть тута?
<sharikoff> емае
<deedzhey> замучил ты своей циской. хочешь учебник скину?
<sharikoff> да мине не всмысле команды набрать
<sharikoff> и учебникуов у мя куча
<deedzhey> а чо тада?
<sharikoff> надо алгоритм или принцип растолковать
<sharikoff> короче есть пров, надо то него по bgp приняться
<deedzhey> мммм?
<sharikoff> он дал 2 номера влана номер аски и ип
<sharikoff> чо с этим делать то
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> на самой циске 2 порта фаст эзернет
<sharikoff> я так понял перед ней ставим коммутатор, втыкаем туда 2 влана на нем разруливаем в третий порт (транк) который подаем на порт циски
<deedzhey> http://xgu.ru/wiki/BGP_в_Cisco
<sharikoff> так же?
<sharikoff> deedzhey, я читал. там про вланы нету ниче
<sharikoff> втупую команды набить не сложно
<sharikoff> надо принцип понять
<deedzhey> http://it-admin.org/cisco-systems/nastrojka-marshrutizacii-mezhdu-vlan-cisco-catalyst-3560.html
<deedzhey> а это?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> там не коммутатор
<sharikoff> а маршрутизатор
<deedzhey> я эту циску, чесно говоря, один раз в жизни видел
<sharikoff> вланы по разному настраиваются
<sharikoff> у меня в стойке стоит 2 штуки и обе каталисты коммутаторы
<sharikoff> а тут принесли 3725 а это маршрутчик
<deedzhey> брр, так тебе коммутатор надо или маршрутизатор, я запутался
<sharikoff> так как на маршрутизаторе всего 2 порта перед ним надо л2 коммутатор ставить с поддержкой влан
<deedzhey> не, чего-то вообще бошка не варит. но вот тебе еще одна ссылка, если не видел
<deedzhey> http://network.xsp.ru/4_5.php
<sharikoff> вот такой у меня стоит
<sharikoff> 2900хл
<sharikoff> на нем все гут
<deedzhey> и вот http://subnets.ru/blog/?p=28
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> читал
<sharikoff> не совсем то это
<sharikoff> опять же тупо команды расписаны а для чего и куда непонятно
<deedzhey> возможно, глупый совет, но конференциях джаббер.ру есть 3 или 4 комнаты с сисадминами. может там кто рубит
<sharikoff> ясно..
<serkus> привет всем
<serkus> где взять хороший список репозиторий
<shenmue> аилурус
<shenmue> убунту твик
<shenmue> гугол, лаунчпад, яндекс, ну и все зеркала убунту с дебианом. их там 4000 что ли
<serkus> спс
<shenmue> гугол плас ныпонятный какой то
<XuMuK> чо за гугл плас?
<shenmue> химик размарозился? =)
<shenmue> социальная сеть от гугла
<shenmue> бетка, вход по инвайтам
<shenmue> https://plus.google.com/ и еще на хабре откапал полезное http://www.google.com/whatdoyoulove/
<XuMuK> гыг) http://www.google.com/trends?q=linux
<XuMuK> наши не отстают))
<delorian> всем привет
<yurau> да?
<yurau> - да
<zizitop> а как обои поменять? хочу зелёненькие с травкой.
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> могу скинуть няную обоину зеленую
<shenmue> няшную*
<zizitop> с травкой?
<shenmue> да. и там пони
<zizitop> лошадки!
<zizitop> давай :)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/794190429.jpg
<shenmue> пкм по столу - сменить фон
<zizitop> ааа!!! лошадка!!!
<shenmue> ^_^
<zizitop> прикольно. а есть ещё?
<zizitop> и чтоб 1680х1050 желательно
<XuMuK> shenmue, прикольная игогошка)
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> если трафика не жалко могу обои в архив и сыль
<shenmue> там не знаю.. мегов тридцать
<zizitop> давай
<shenmue> XuMuK, при прозрачности красиво такие смотрятся
<zizitop> пока босс не пришёл
<alexzulu> шалом.
<shenmue> минутку
<shenmue> 60 мб
<zizitop> ну, чо делать, давай
<shenmue> сжимает еще
<zizitop> картинки не жмутся же :)
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<zizitop> привет, Петрович. а у тебя лошадок нет?
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>здарова, ты тут
<SAPetrovich> <zizitop>привет-привет...нет
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, тут пока
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Обои.7z
<SAPetrovich> <sharikoff>попробуй проверить домен от себя, что покажет
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, ип в приват и имя
<zizitop> shenmue: а чего 7з? чем его раскручивать потом?
<sharikoff> архиватором
<zizitop> каким?
<shenmue> винда у тю?
<zizitop> винраром?
<sharikoff> бах
<sharikoff> попал?
<shenmue> мимо =)
<shenmue> Б2
<sharikoff> =))
<zizitop> pf xnj jgznm&
<vdrandom> винрар нынче не торт
<vdrandom> торт нынче не винрар О_о
<alexzulu> http://sysadminday.ru
<alexzulu> приезжайте в гости к нам.:)
<zizitop> денек нет
<shenmue> хм... а день сисадмина разве не 256 по счету в году?
<vdrandom> а разве не день программиста?
<alexzulu> shenmue, не. это день программиста. день админа последняя суббота июля.
<shenmue> перепутал знач
<vdrandom> alexzulu, судя по википедии - таки пятница
<alexzulu> значит пятница. спорить не буду.
<alexzulu> пятница это более логично.:)
<antarova> alexzulu: пятница, а не суббота
<alexzulu> пятница.
<victor0000> завтра суббота
<zizitop> поменял снабженцу обоину на image2you_ru_17426_1e7eb_1293271029.jpg
<AlbertR|alt> :) у мну очень долго стояли обоины сделанные из календаря Pirelli :) весь офис ходил смотреть :)
<vdrandom> а у меня какие-то обои, наверное, тоже вывешены ._.
<shenmue> zizitop, хых
<ur5imw> при монтировании  раздела к любой папке но не /home  на рабочем столе вываливается ярлык устройства  так и должно быть?
<shenmue> это в наутилусе настравиается
<shenmue> отображать примонтированные бяки на рабочем
<ur5imw>  shenmue: где имено?
<alexzulu> радистам, привет.
<ur5imw>  ага
<ur5imw>  и вам тогоже
<shenmue> хм... чот не найду
<ur5imw>  я помню что то было но там вообще..а мне именно это
<FeuerEngel> Здравствуйте! в чём может быть проблема: вчера обновился (хромиум и флэш плеер) теперь не воспроизводится видео и аудио ни в одном из браузеров
<ur5imw>  я точно знаю  в в убунуту при монтировании  к папке /media вываливается ярлык
<rapidsp> да в gconf же это настраивается
<rapidsp> в реестре ))
<Vertrum> Не подскажите, для чего vcrun2003 нужен?
<alexzulu> какието библиотеки там. в основном для игр как я помню.
<Vertrum> Ну что библиотеки, это понятно. Мне их прямое назначение интересно :)
<alexzulu> на канале винды спроси.
<Vertrum> Гм.Логичо) А какой канал у них? 0_о
<alexzulu> угадай с трёх раз.:)
<Vertrum> #windows-ru? :D
<alexzulu> возможно.:)
<Vertrum> Угадал x) только там 3 человека всего xD
<Vertrum> считая меня =/
<alexzulu> популярный канал.:)
<Vertrum> Я вообще никогда не слыкаш о канале винды)
<alexzulu> в руснете довольно посещаемый.
<alexzulu> но если присмотреться то состав на каналах линукс и виндовс практически одинаков.:)
<Vertrum> Не мудрено) Самые популярные сообщения, наверно, "А как?"
<Vertrum> XD
<shenmue> в далнете тоже есть
<shenmue> ток называется там как то комп-хелп или что то подобное
<applypc> как у ProFTPD изменить чёрный список
<applypc> привет всем
<shenmue> host.deny ?
<only_you> applypc: говорят он сильно уязвим)
<vdrandom> кто говорит? О_о
<shenmue> да тёрлись тут одни.. болтали всякое
<parfux> о, всем привет, а вот в термниале набрал "perl"(при этом перл захватил ввод) ввел код, как выполнить его?
<parfux> каким сочетанием кнопок?
<applypc> shenmue альтернативный вариант?
<shenmue> в профтпд или как оно там не знаю
<SAPetrovich> <applypc>как вариант vsftpd
<SAPetrovich> <applypc>ой, я кажется не о том
<sharikoff> applypc, с помощью файрволла
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> всех грац кстати с днем сисадмина
<antarova> о_О
<antarova> день сисадмина в _последнюю_ пятницу июля
<vdrandom> shenmue, в последнюю пятницу июля лол
<sharikoff> седня емае
<sharikoff> у меня с shenmue седня день сисадмина
<antarova> пруф http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B0
<shenmue> ээ... я мебельшик =)
<sharikoff> shenmue, пофиг
<shenmue> хотя пятница уже праздник
<sharikoff> antarova, педивикия -не авторитет
<sharikoff> ее пишут люди
<sharikoff> =)
<antarova> эм
<antarova> а что пишут не люди?
<antarova> у нас уже скайнет возник, а я не в курсе?
<shenmue> все таки июль
<shenmue> закупориваем бутылки с пивом.. =(
<sharikoff> antarova, давно
<sharikoff> у меня свой собственный скайнет
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/16159/59ac16
<antarova> и документи пишет?
<sharikoff> вот он
<sharikoff> пока не умеет
<sharikoff> но в компах уже шарит
<antarova> нашел чем хвалиццо
<antarova> маком или кошком?
<sharikoff> кошком
<antarova> во когда мир закхватит, тогда поговорим
<antarova> а пока кошк как кошк
<sharikoff> ну он меня уже захватил в отдельно взятой квартире
<sharikoff> и держит в заложниках
<shenmue> а к тебе по айпи пилицию вызвал
<shenmue> спасут
<sharikoff> тисипилиция
<sharikoff> и удплиция
<sharikoff> еще есть айсиэмпилиция и игмплиция с грелицией
 * vdrandom пошёл спат.
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, сколько раз в день он тебе дорогу переходит? )
<sharikoff> вечно на полпути
<sharikoff> на коленках
<skai> че у тя там на коленках?
<sharikoff> skai, разволновался?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> а есть повод?Оо
<sharikoff> да нет..
<skai> ну тада я не волнуюсь:)
<parfux> пацаны надо сделать процессор с аппаратной интерпритацией питона!
<parfux> почему еще не сделали?
<skai> parfux: идиотов не было
<parfux> почемуже
<parfux> пишеш на на асме а на питоне
<skai> дык ты молчал:)думали, что нет
<parfux> а си++ компилируется в питон
<SergeyIT> parfux, ага
<Henoxek> http://xmpp.org/2011/06/skype-adds-xmpp-support/
<Henoxek> похоже microsoft решила действовать по старой тактике
<Henoxek> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_Extend,_and_Extinguish
<SergeyIT> почему по старой?
<parfux> по старой по старой
<deedzhey> кто-нибудь встречал велокомпьютеры, чтоб можно было с линуксом синхронизировать?
<Amblnb> Ага за несколько килобаксов в нете
<AndreX> ку
<parfux> сам же спаяй
<deedzhey> Amblnb, серьезно?
<Amblnb> deedzhey: Ну что там есть возможность подключатся эт точно
<Amblnb> ну и цена тож заоблачная..
<antarova> зачем с линуксом когда можно с сайтом?
<deedzhey> Amblnb, можно ссылку, а то мне только виндузятные попадаются
<Amblnb> Я уже не помню где находил
<antarova> у меня нокия5800, к ней трансмиттер поларовский, вся инфа на сайте потом доступна, лишь бы в ос был флеш
<deedzhey> antarova, мммм, с сайтом тоже подойдет. а какой это умеет?
<antarova> endomondo.com
<Amblnb> Знаю там и пульс и серце меряет и темпы выставляются и режимов под 50
<antarova> у нокии http://www.sports-tracker.com/
<SergeyIT> серьезный велосипедист )
<antarova> у них есть список компатибабельных девайсов
<antarova> я не велосипедист, я в спортзал хожу с пульсометром
<antarova> но разные режимы(велик, бег, гольф и пр)
<deedzhey> antarova, ты угадываешь мои мысли быстрей, чем я успеваю набирать
<antarova> эндомондо вроде под айфон есть
<deedzhey> только жалко мне айфон на руль вешать
<antarova> поищи что еще может
<Shelest> привет всем
<antarova> привет
<deedzhey> antarova, даа, одни телефоны. пасиб. может в этом направлении и надо думать
<deedzhey> я расчитывал на отдельный девайс до ста грина
<antarova> нереально
<antarova> у меня трансмиттер к телефону был 70 евро
<antarova> а отдельные велокомпьютеры поларовские 200+ баксов
<deedzhey> http://www.sigmasport.ru/catalogue/?id=140 ну вот есть такая штука
<deedzhey> antarova, только что-то мне подсказывает - ни сайтов ни линукса
<antarova> у них должно быть название на инглише, погугли
<Amblnb> http://www.velostyle.com.ua/index.php?cat=874&sort=price&direction=desc
<Shelest> необходима локальная поискавая система для линукс машинки, к кторой можно было бы обращаться через http по локальной сети
<Shelest> подскажите решение?
<deedzhey> Amblnb, но они с чем синкаются-то? с виндой ведь?
 * SergeyIT когда-то паял спидометр
<Amblnb> deedzhey: тут хз, это мне щас знакомый дал.
<antarova> вот я и говорю погугли "веолкомпьютер по англ linux"
<antarova> узнай как он на инглише
<deedzhey> antarova, я с этого начал. уже часа 3 этим занимаюсь (=
<antarova> вообще айфон+эндомондо=бесплатно
<antarova> ставишь софт и поехал
<deedzhey> antarova, http://www.vetta.com/comparison_table/comparison_vl110.html вот так они называются. но эти вообще синкаца не умеют
<antarova> на http://tuxmobil.org/linux_and_bicycles.html
<deedzhey> antarova, интересно, но одни прототипы. этого ж нет а продаже
 * SergeyIT вспомнил, запихнул то что спаял в титановый корпус )
<antarova> http://blogs.thehumanjourney.net/finds/entry/20080306
<deedzhey> (= дада видел
<antarova> тебе обязательно видеть этот велокомп? айфон же и в карман можно
<deedzhey> antarova, ну да. я именно для этого его и хотел, чтоб смотреть во время езды. уже подобрал, а потом вспомнил, что ведь захочу еще и данные с него снимать. ну и залип
<antarova> а в репозитори ничего нету на эту тему? поищи по gps или ишлу
<antarova> *bike
<deedzhey> не. по гпс есть, но для навигаторов
<Chekist> всем привет!
<Chekist> ребят, кто может подкинуть ссылки на надежные источники по обновлению ядра?
<deedzhey> Chekist, тебе информация нужна или ядро по-новее?
<Chekist> информация о том как это ядро поставить
<Chekist> ну в принципе и ядро не помешает еще одно
<deedzhey> Chekist, давай всю историю с подробностями. что тебя не устраивает в том которое есть, что ты пытался сделать, и какие испытал трудности
<Chekist> у меня сейчас стоит 2.6.32-24!! хотелось бы поставить поновее,пока еще не делал ничего,хочется все подробно изучить прежде чем лезть в ядро
<SergeyIT> у меня *32-32 (10.04)
<SergeyIT> из реп
<deedzhey> Chekist, у меня - 2.6.31-11-rt. чем не устраивает, то что есть, каких функций не хватает?
<Chekist> вот и я сижу на 10.04 на дефолтном ядре
<Chekist> в частности проблемы со звуком
<Chekist> Phonon пишет часто что звуковое устройство не работает
<SergeyIT> Chekist, не обновлял ни разу?
<Chekist> нет
<deedzhey> Chekist, автоматические обновления ставил?
<Chekist> сейчас сижу обновляюсь
<deedzhey> Chekist, ну и  ядро у тебя должно автоматом обновиться до последнее версси, используемой в твоей версии дистрибутива. никаких особых усилий прилагать не нужно.
<Chekist> deedzhey: я просто посмотрел в менеджере обновлений,там ядро так и висит *32-24
<SergeyIT> Chekist, обновиться возможно несколько раз придется...
<Chekist> SergeyIT: понятно..посмотрим что будет
<deedzhey> Chekist, когда менеджер обновлений закончит работать, открой Администрировани - Менеджер пакетов Synaptic, нажми кнопку "обновить" сверху слева, обновятся репозитории. Потом на вкладке "обновляемые" смотри чего там еще осталось
<deedzhey> мета-пакеты к которым привязаны последне досупные версии, это linux, linux-image, и linux-headers
<deedzhey> Chekist, для еще более новых версий ядра тебе, честное слово, будет проще поставить новую версию убунты
<Chekist> deedzhey, а насчет звука не знаешь что может быть?
<deedzhey> Chekist, слишком мало информации, извини. единственно, что могу посоветовать - погонять лайв сиди 11.04, посмотреть, как там у тебя звук себя ведет
<deedzhey> ну или рассказать в подробностях, как когда, и при каких обстоятельствах у тебя отваливается звук сейчас
<Chekist> deedzhey, звук работает только периодически выдает сообщение о том что звуковое устройство не работает
<SergeyIT> Chekist, со звуком начни с логов
<Chekist> deedzhey, и во время воспроизведения звук начинает хрипеть
<Chekist> SergeyIT, а где эти логи найти просто я недавно с убунту вожусь
<SergeyIT> /var/log
<Chekist> SergeyIT, а там какой из логов открывать?))
<SergeyIT> Chekist, еще проигрыватель из терминала запусти и посмотри вывод
<deedzhey> Chekist, со всеми ли проигрывателями это происходит? сообщение появляется в момент открытия файла? попробуй запускать плеер из коммандной строки $ mplayer видефайл.avi
<zipskiy> test
<ubuntuhelp> zipskiy, Понг понг понг...
<zipskiy> 1
<baronos> Chekist: Это когда скайп уведомляет хрипит у тебя звук?
<SergeyIT> Chekist, там по имени *.log должно быть понятно system, debug...
<Chekist> deedzhey, нет.. только в Dragon Player
<SergeyIT> Chekist, так попробуй другие
<Chekist> другие нормально работают, только даже если ни один проигрыватель не открыт Phonon говорит о неработающем звуковом устройстве
<zipskiy> Здравствуйте уважаемые! Имею SystemrescueCD Linux distr. Вопрос : как сделать загрузочную flash drive  из образа Ubuntu ,после установить  на ноутбук. CD привода нет.
<deedzhey> Chekist, сообщение о недоступности звукового устройства появляется в момент открытия файла в драгоне и больше никогда, я правильно понял?
<Chekist> deedzhey, нет.оно появляется даже когда я ничего не открываю
<Chekist> например сейчас
<deedzhey> zipskiy, http://citkit.ru/articles/915/
<zipskiy> deedzhey спасибо, вопрос теперь , есть ли сборка под Gentoo  этой программы
<deedzhey> zipskiy, если ты юзаешь дженту, зачем ты задаешь такие вопросы? да еще и на канале убунту
<deedzhey> Chekist, надо смотреть логи фонона. что ему не нравится. так слишком много я причин могу напридумывать
<zipskiy> deedzhey , я не юзаю дженту. SystemrescueCD основан на ней, именно отсюда мне нужно делать все операции
<Chekist> deedzhey, все дело в том что у меня нет лога Phonon
<deedzhey> zipskiy, ставишь юнетбутин куда угодно, хоть на мак, вставляешь флешку, тыкаешь кнопку "скачать SystemrescueCD"... профит
<deedzhey> zipskiy, http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_Создание_загрузочной_USB-флэшки_с_SystemRescueCd
<deedzhey> но вот тебе еще
<deedzhey> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick
<deedzhey> и еще
<Chekist> представляете у меня терминал не запускается..О_о
<deedzhey> http://www.sysresccd.org/Howto_install-usb-stick
<deedzhey> и еще
<zipskiy> deedzhey таковая флешка уже с этим дистром сделана!Теперь как бы туда засунуть эту программу
<conan_chief1> привет друзья я понимаю что не потеме может кто понимает в "службе терминалов" для Windows? или может знает подобный iRC канал рускоязычный
<deedzhey> Chekist, Ctrl+Alt+F1 только поищи сначала в гугле про виртуальные консоли, а то обратно в графику не вернешься
<deedzhey> zipskiy, http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-boot/unetbootin
<SergeyIT> conan_chief1, в гугле - "службе терминалов" для Windows, что говорит?
<Chekist> deedzhey, я консоль всегда по Alt+F2 вызываю, а теперь она не запускается и из меню тоже..
<Chekist> щас посмотрю про вирт консоли
<conan_chief1> SergeyIT: да я найти не могу, суть в том что отзываю лицензии на устройство они должны вернуться в пул, но они висят кабэ отозваными но использовать их нельзя
<deedzhey> Chekist, у тебя КДЕ ведь?
<Chekist> deedzhey, я Gnome пользуюсь, кеды не нравятся
<deedzhey> Chekist, а зачем тебе тогда фонон и драгонплеер, позволь узнать?
<Chekist> deedzhey, просто я бывает пользуюсь драгонплеером..вернее пытаюсь пользоваться
<ghost-ghostware> Ребят, а можно в гноме куб раб. стола сделать?
<ghost-ghostware> Или типа того
<ghost-ghostware> Чо-нить
<andrey_> ghost-ghostware ~ да, compiz fusion установи
<deedzhey> Chekist, прозреваю, что ошибки связаны не с ядром и драйверами, а с фононом, который плохо интегрируется в гном без настройки
<ghost-ghostware> А ты про какую версию Бубунты?
<ghost-ghostware> У мя 10.04
<ghost-ghostware> Или на всех?
<ghost-ghostware> Щас попробую...
<deedzhey> Chekist, ставь VLC и Smplayer,  сноси все кдешные штуки вместе с фононом и драгоном, и будет тебе щасье
<ghost-ghostware> "Значок Compiz Fusion"?
<rapidsp> ghost-ghostware: compizsettings-manager тебе нужен .. или както так...
<ghost-ghostware> andrey_!
<ghost-ghostware> Ой
<Chekist> deedzhey, спасибо за родсказки
<rapidsp> или compizconfig-manager... :)
<ghost-ghostware> СПС
<Chekist> deedzhey, а не знаешь плеер под убунту наподобие КМП под виндой
<Chekist> а то в этих видео прокручивать неудобно
<deedzhey> Chekist, я не знаю, что такое КМП, но виндузятники обычно довольны VLC и Smplayer.
<ghost-ghostware> Я доволен Тотемом :)
<skai> влц торт
<skai> а кмп - это кривая морда к мплееру в кедах, на которую все забили
<sig_wall> не
<skai> дада
<skai> была такая морда
<sig_wall> kmplayer есть виндузятный, со встроенными кодаками и красивой мордой.
<sig_wall> он к линуксовому не относится никак
<skai> а есть кмплеер в виде морды к мплееру
<skai> рип
<sig_wall> kmplayer.com
<skai> и че?кмплеер в виде морды был первым.знач он имеет право на гордое звание кмплеера.а вендовозный - только корейское поделие, потырившее честное имя кривой кедешной морды
<sig_wall> ок, ок
<skai> хы
<skai> в статье хрома в вики вместо скрина с семерки - кошегный скрин с убунты
<sig_wall> skai: может со слаки? :)
<sig_wall> а, в русской статье с убунты, да
<skai> убунта торт и этого не изменить:)
<rapidsp>  честное имя кривой кедешной морды - доставляет ))))
<sig_wall> хз, /me на федоре
<zipskiy> deedzhey спасибо!
<ghost-ghostware> Как включить куб раб. стола? Я его включил, но показать не могу!
<ghost-ghostware> АУ!
<ghost-ghostware> Ау!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ghost-ghostware: Ctrl+Alt+left_mouse и пошевелить мышой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ?
<ghost-ghostware> Никак... =(
<pin> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, данный канал находится на сервере lms.freenode.net? Комната #ubuntu-ru? а то я никак не могу найти =(
<pin> приходится с web версии сидеть
<Henoxek> сервер значения не имеет, сеть общая.
<Escsun> pin, freenode.net
<pin> спасибо большое
<DenSpirit> если кто меня со вчера помнит,то я нашел, как отключать шифрование /home
<pin_> name pin
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/gnatty-ubuntu-1104-remaster-with-gnome.html
<skai> какие еще легкие доки есть кроме доки?
<Henoxek> я awn юзаю, хотя можно ли его считать легким, хз
<baronos> Мне больше понравился Docky
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, как в консольном mlayer сделать погромче?
<alexzulu> вроде 9 и 0
<Kyshtynbai> Да, спасибо!
<deedzhey> skai, полно lightweight доков. но если ты считаешь, что docky легкий, и ориентируешься на его функционал, они тебе не понравятся
<skai> я не спрашиваю сколько их.я спрашиваю названия
<deedzhey> skai, http://www.google.ru/search?q=linux+lightweight+dock
<deedzhey> skai, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dock_applications
<skai> если бы меня интересовало мнение гугла - я бы спросил у гугла.а меня интересует опыт местных представителей животного мира
<artus> skai, так, вредитель, сделай мне опдборочку про дракоконов которую еще стоит почитать) ато я уже время для драконов приканчиваю )
<Amblnb> Превет представителям инародного мира ))
<skai> artus: уже?Оо
<skai> artus: швыткий ты:)
<deedzhey> ты не спрашивал мнение, ты спросил, какие есть
<skai> такого годного по теме я не встречал еще
<skai> deedzhey: ага.спросил не у гугла, а у живых людей
<skai> чтобы получить их ответы,а не ответы гугла
<artus> skai, ну вобщет 1 мну книжка за вечер -полтора уходит ) когда добераюсь до нее )
<deedzhey> skai, wbar самый легкий
<skai> а функциональность?
<pin> Мужики, есть среди вас те, кому удалось запустить звуковуху Creative E-MU 0404 PCI-Express?
<deedzhey> skai, чем weechat лучше irssi?
<skai> всем
<artus> дадада
<deedzhey> skai, никакая функциональность. лаунчеры и сворачивалка для окон. все конфиги в одном файле
<deedzhey> ааа, и кастомные иконки дурацкие совершенно
<skai> ну тада доки наверное взять
<deedzhey> skai, plank хорош. его ребята из elementary форкнули на vala c docky. но сыроват пока
<deedzhey> skai, и ты не ответил про weechat
<skai> ответил
<deedzhey> skai, "всем" это не ответ, а отмазка какая-то
<skai> это правда
<pin> есть спецы по звуковым картам?
<skai> pin: да.их много в мире.
<pin> это очень хорошо. мне никак не удается запустить Creative E-MU 0404 PCI-Express
<pin> есть желающие помочь?
<pin> на убунту.ру мануалку читал.
<artus> pin, пиши на форум, там народу поболее
<pin> ок. спасибо. просто хотелось поскорее. 2 дня уже мозг парю
<deedzhey> skai, а ты каким текстовым редактором в консоли пользуешься? так, для справки
<baronos> на форуме есть тема про эту звук.карту там ответа нету
<skai> nano же.вим - для извращенцев
<artus> ну как показала практика вим не так и страшен)
<deedzhey> мммм, возможно, поэтому тебе weechat и нравится
<artus> deedzhey, а даавай ты сейчай приведеш аргументы чего такого есть вкусного в ирси
<deedzhey> черт, может ты еще и кдеешник?
<baronos> pin, http://support.creative.com/ попробуй тут спросить.
<pin> спасибо!
<Escsun> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<Escsun> вот)
<baronos> pin, http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html вот тут еще можно попробовать что то узнать
<skai> artus: погоди требовать от него чего то конкретного:)спугнешь
<deedzhey> artus, неее, я уже в 3-й раз пытаюсь выяснить чем конкретно привлекательны та и другая. у конкретных людей, а не у гугла (= у меня пока нет мнения по этому поводу, кроме смутных ощущений
<Escsun> ubuntuhelp, покарай их)
<pin> поищем, почитаем! очень рад что кто-то откликнулся!
<skai> вичат няшно-расширяем
<deedzhey> ну, да это я слышал, только мне это ничего не говорит. не представляю, зачем мне может понадобиться расширять irc клиент
<skai> а ты посмотри на скрипты хотя бы в коллекции на сайте.не говоря о самописных
<baronos> vadamir, Аир это ты что ли?
<alexzulu> дружно пялимся в консоль. забиваем гвозди в счёты компом.:)
<skai> alexzulu: дружно вызываем грузоперевозочное такси с контейнером на 20т, для того, чтобы зайти в соседний магазин за хлебушком?
<deedzhey> ну, т.е, ты используешь скрипты в повседневной практике? и в этом преимущество, так?
<skai> это одно из преимуществ
<skai> он by design лучше ирсси
<vamadir> народ есть 2 вопроса. у меня ноут и 4gb ddr3. Но почемуто windows использует только 2.4(свойтсва), но видит 4. windows использует все 4 gb или нет?. Есть ли смысл ставить 64бит ubuntu при 4 gb ram на ноут??
<deedzhey> опять ничего незначащая вода
<Escsun> vamadir, все просто
<Escsun> vamadir, поставь ядро pae
<skai> deedzhey: от тебя так вообще ничего конкретного не было
<vamadir> Escsun: а про windows ?
<Escsun> vamadir, не ко мне)
<deedzhey> skai, по поводу дока? я старался. искренне. могу еще чего-нибудь рассказать. я их десяток перепробовал
<Escsun> vamadir, виндовс  3.5 гб использует
<vamadir> Escsun: те он всеравно ипользует все 4 гб или нет?
<baronos>  Escsun: кстати, если я поставлю ядро пае то софт буду использовать 32 или 64?
<Escsun> baronos, 32
<deedzhey> skai, а по поводу консольных клиентов, я хочу послушать, я не по-рассказывать
<skai> deedzhey: тебя про ирсси спросили
<Escsun> baronos, если у тебя 32))
<Escsun> vamadir, мне и 1 гб выше крыше ))
<skai> deedzhey: чем же тебя так ирсси привлекает?
<baronos> ну вот, опять экперимент))) попер ядро ставить)
<Escsun> vamadir, я его редко использую ...
<Escsun> baronos, а для 64 не надо ничего ставить
<vamadir> Escsun: яб тоже рад редко на вынде сидеть. Но Ubuntu пока не дружит с nvidia optimus
<baronos> Escsun: я вчера обратно ночью переставил на 32, в 64 скорость инета упала и звук скайпа не исчез)
<Escsun> vamadir, что то в гугле было)
<skai> vamadir: ты про шмеля слышал?
<Escsun> baronos, омг)
<Escsun> baronos, инет тут не причем
<vamadir> skai: ???
<Escsun> baronos, звук тоже не причем
<deedzhey> skai, я ж ответил. я пытаюсь составить мнение, и не знаю как интерпретировать свой опыт
<skai> deedzhey: вот сча тебе артус все и расскажет
<baronos> Escsun: да и сборка хроме 14 не ставилась на 64))
<skai> vamadir: google -> bumblebee
<skai> даж бамблбии убунту
<vamadir> skai: не канает на моем ноуте  bumblebee
<skai> vamadir: давно пробовал?
<skai> они годное ппа сделали пару дней назад
<vamadir> вчера
<skai> ну тогда только сочувствие могу передать
<vamadir> обыдно. как охото программеров нвидии пнуть. Чтоб дрова сделали для линукса+optimus
<baronos> linux-headers-generic-pae вот это мне сделает пае ядро? или надо скачать ядро пае установить и потом эту команду?
<deedzhey> skai, есть же и следующий этап - вичат против финча и иррси против центрима
<skai> ага.топор против холодильника и провод против сумки для продуктов
<skai> deedzhey: ты умеешь подбирать сравниваемые величины
<deedzhey> а чо не так? можно пожертвовать джаббером ради расширяемости, например. или наоборот
<vamadir> skai: кстати как через ппа ставить bumblebee
<vamadir> skai: а то я так и не понял. ставил руками :)
<skai> дык
<skai> добавил
<skai> и поставил
<skai> там оно и дрова
<vamadir> skai: там нет файла bumblebee
<skai> ну д
<vamadir> skai: там только дрова
<skai> там есть дрова патченные
<skai> а то при применении шмеля - тупо дрова не ловились раньше
<vamadir> skai: а какие ставить, я что то не понял
<skai> из ппа
<vamadir> skai: там нвилия, виртуал чегото и что то еше было
<vamadir> skai: и оптиран не появился
<vamadir> :(
<vamadir> как то не понятно
<skai> vamadir: ты свичать через ucc пробовал?
<vamadir> skai: ucc?
<skai> уцц
<vamadir> неа
<baronos> http://maxmessage.ru/r/13592 и это типа норм прошла установка?
<alexzulu> baronos, дрова от видюхи не померли?
<baronos> померли)
<alexzulu> надо было заодно и хидеры от ядра тянуть.
<alexzulu> была попытка перекомпиляции дров под новое ядро.
<alexzulu> а без хидеров не прошло.
<baronos> хидеры это что?)
<vdrandom> заголовки ядра
<vdrandom> для компиляции нужная штука
<baronos> щас я попробую по инструкции help.ubuntu сделать)
<User992[web]> Народ помогите установить драйвера для wifi usb адаптера ASUSTek Computer  WL-167G v2? То подключается к сети, то нет... =\ в чем проблема не могу понять
<alexzulu> мне кажется проще хидеры стянуть а потом ядро просто переустановить и никаких хелпов не надо.
<baronos> жизнь прекрасна)) линь супер)
<alexzulu> ^)
<baronos> Теперь бы со скайпом бы че нить сделать чтоб звук уведомлений не был искаженным(
<shenmue> отключить,заменить,юзать алтернативу
<baronos> нету альтернативы под линь стоющей
<shenmue> потому что ты за скайп зацепился и на ум больше ничего не лезет
<baronos> хехе, я почти все попробывал альтернативы от gtalk до oovoo(под vbox)
<parfux> дада
<parfux> а майкрософт врубаются
<shenmue> во что это?
<parfux> когда они поддержку линя то дропнут?
<shenmue> на днях или раньше
<parfux> скажу "бы больше нможем тратить деньги на поддержку отсталых ОС"
<shenmue> хотя их могут и прижать за это
<shenmue> странно что опенсорц компании не видят этой полезной возможности. давно бы вместе что нибуть сделали
<shenmue> в петярку популярных дистров бы впихнули какой нибуть аллоалло. а там дальше как лавина бы пошла. но нет. мы снова будем догонять остальных
<parfux> GNU witch же
<shenmue> мало
<baronos> победил звук в скайпе) поменял профиль в параметрах звука для звук. карты)
<alexzulu> baronos, ну ты прям чедотворец.:)
<alexzulu> *чудотворец
<baronos> хех))
<ghost-ghostware> Как запустить куб в гноме? Включён, нажимаю комб. клавиш и нет эффекта! Чо делать?
<ghost-ghostware> Ау!
<ghost_> Люди! Help!
<ghost_> :-(
<baronos> в compiz включил куб?
<ghost_> Включил, сказал же
<only_you> ghost_: 4 робочих стола?
<ghost_> 1
<ghost_> Пасиб, чувак!
<only_you> пжлст
<artus> skai, дай инвайт
<artus> у тя полюбому уже есть
<skai> куды
<artus> на гуглоплюс
<skai> не.мне они зажали
<skai> цуки
<artus> у кого инвайт есть на гуглоплюче ?
<andrey_> у меня
<artus> andrey_, лавочку с выдачей инвайтов не прикрыли? поделитцо можеш? )
<andrey_> в личку мыло
<antarova> andrey_: а мне дашь,
<skai> дайте мне
<skai> artus: кинь ему мое мыло
<andrey_> artus ~ отослал, не знаю правильно я всё сделал или нет
<andrey_> должно придти
<antarova> andrey_: остальный урят в стороне или тоже можно в приват адрес кинуть?
<andrey_> )) кидай
<artus> Тимчасово доступ нових користувачів до служби закрито.  ((
<artus> Уже приглашены? Мы пока не можем принять больше пользователей. Повторите попытку через некоторое время.
<andrey_> artus ~ у меня такое было, нажал обновить страницу и появилась регистрация
<skai> вот как тестером гугловейва меняя делть - это они могли.а на гуглоплюс инвайт сами не дали
<artus> вобщем ждемс пока они опять пускать начнут
<skai> В данный момент Google+ работает в закрытом режиме. Сразу после запуска компания раздала небольшую порцию приглашений - их получили, в основном, американские СМИ и техноблоги. Чуть позже Google разрешила уже допущенным в Google+
<skai> пользователям приглашать в соцсеть своих друзей. Тут блогерам, которые до этого хвастались тем, что смогли "заценить" новый проект, пришлось нелегко - в комментариях их буквально завалили просьбами "прислать инвайт".
<skai> Впрочем, через несколько часов лавочку прикрыли - как отметил Вик Гундотра, главный по соцсетям в компании Google, из-за "бешеного спроса". Когда сервис заработает в полноценном режиме, пока неизвестно.
<andrey_> жесть)
<antarova> они гугловейв вроде всем тестить предлагали
<antarova> так он и умер
<shenmue> я его так и не видел
<shenmue> и даже не понял что это
<andrey_> skai вроде зарегался?)
<shenmue> я уже есть на плюсе
<shenmue> кому инвайт?
<skai> shenmue: мне попробуй
<antarova> так вроде не работает
<skai> хотя они инвайты то прикрыои
<antarova> ну мне пришли, вдруг поможет
<skai> судя по их завам в блоге
<andrey_> а не это гуглопрофиль прост, я думал твоя страничка
<shenmue> skai, прикрыли
<shenmue> господа облом. низя
<shenmue> даже кнопку убрали
<antarova> пичаль
<andrey_> какую? share есть
<skai> дайте кто нить акк на посмотреть
<andrey_> http://leprastuff.ru/data/img/20110630/981f84944c5ca6adabd02dabdec1e440.png
<antarova> шаре это пост отрыть не?
<andrey_> на скрине показано как инвайт выслать
<shenmue> нэт кнопки
<antarova> ладно, если тут слонов раздают, есть у кого инвайт на хабр?
<andrey_> странно, у меня есть кнопка0
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png
<andrey_> shenmue ~ http://ScrnSht.com/crzzcf
<shenmue> за день пару раз изменился
<antarova> а где там кнопка шаре?
<sharikoff> в углу
<andrey_> в правом верхнем углу
<shenmue> хм... щас попробую локаль сменить
<antarova> пришли пока не пропала :)
<artus> толку 0, инвай то он даст, но по ним не регают
<sharikoff> artus: q
<antarova> негодяи
<artus> sharikoff, дароваа
<skai> сцволотши они
<antarova> на хабр нету ни у кого?
<sharikoff> мине седня прислали люди добрые
<sharikoff> на гугл
<andrey_> кто уже прошелся парсером по хабру?:)
<artus> sharikoff, и ты даже зарегатцо смог?
<antarova> зашло?
<sharikoff> artus: угу
<artus> sharikoff, вот хад)
<skai> sharikoff: дык пусть нам кинут
<shenmue> а в фуфлофоксе пласплас выглядет иначе
<antarova> ну вон говорят что толку от кидания нет, ибо это бессмысленно и беспощадно
<shenmue> да ждите
<shenmue> все равно пока корявый и убогий
<sharikoff> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/222949/8fcd0fbd =)
<shenmue> и запутанный. я там долго тупил
<shenmue>  sharikoff у меня вместо шары отправить отзыв
<skai> цук ты
<skai> делитесь
<skai> ми хотеть туда
<shenmue> а в фф вообще другая кнопка Поделится - это добавить контент
<shenmue> что то пипец плюс разный в двух браузерах
<antarova> ну будут пилить дальше
<alexzulu> огнелис пожизни веб коряво отображает.
<alexzulu> даже родная страница аддонов в нём криво смотрится.:)
<shenmue> нук скай кинь почту в приват. щас глянем
<shenmue> щас с хрома гляну как оно выглядет
<alexzulu> [19:35:08] <alienpxz> я могу штук 20 отправить.
<alexzulu> [19:35:19] <alienpxz> Если кому надо - пусть дают имейлы.
<shenmue> афк
<shenmue> кому отправил напише в пм мне что там. а то убегаю на час
<antarova> я в приват написанао
<antarova> Проект Google+ сейчас находится на стадии тестирования. Возможность зарегистрироваться в Google+ появится очень скоро.
<antarova> то есть вот фиг
<antarova> если зайти по ссылке, там есть кнопка "зарегистрироваться в гугле", но она на главную выкидывает без вариантов
<vdrandom> а што это за гуглоплюс?
<vdrandom> социальная хрень очередная?
<antarova> ага
<antarova> модно нынче
<vdrandom> ну очевидно же
<vdrandom> раз корпорация добра за это взялась
<skai> гуглоплюс хотеть
<UNIm95> skai: прям как я инвайт на хабр ))
<artus> фигасе, в гуглокоме голосовой поиск текста
<artus> хочу такое же для гуглору
<skai> artus: или в гуглоком, но чтобы он ру понимал.хотя он же понимает
<artus> да он как то нифига не понимает
<Nix-Rom> привет всем!
<artus> skai, ога, а в будущем чтоб нарисовать на листке кую нить фигню, ткнуть в вебкамеру и сказать искать)
<Nix-Rom> !register nix-roman
<Nix-Rom> есть кто живой?
<Escsun> !ask | Nix-Rom
<ubuntuhelp> Nix-Rom: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<antarova> или ушлина фронт
<Nix-Rom> Пацаны подскажите в чём проблема может быть стоит файрлис 5 версии и флеш плаер последней версии! Через раз отоброжается изоброжения флешевские на сайте
<antarova> ладно, дивченки молчат
<Nix-Rom> все спят чтоль?
<go8765>  напомните как называется гуёвина для просмотра загружаемых процессовпри логине?
<artus> bum
<go8765> artus: спс
<Nix-Rom> подскажите в чём проблема может быть стоит файрлис 5 версии и флеш плаер последней версии! Через раз отоброжается изоброжения флешевские на сайте
<baronos> на каком сайте через раз отображаються? я посмотрю через своего фф
<Nix-Rom> inetvl.ru
<skai> @voice Nix-Rom
<skai> Nix-Rom: еще одно использование неизвестных языков - отправлю читать правила в бане
<skai> sharikoff: ты хоть расскажи нам, чего там в плюсе веселого
<skai> и за какие такие заслуги тебе его дали?
<skai> !pm > Nix-Rom
<ubuntuhelp> Nix-Rom, please see my private message
<skai> @kban --user Nix-Rom 3600 иди читать правила.
<skai> я ведь предупреждал. только русский язык
<Henoxek> эм, что-то у меня xchat глючит
<Henoxek> skai, какую последнюю фразу он напечатал?
<go8765> Henoxek: я тоже ничё не видел
<artus> а у ская синдром на столько обострилсо что он банит за крамольные мысли )
<skai> там не мысли
<skai> тут налицо использование неизвестных языков
<skai> я в русском языке не знаю слов "извЕните", "отобрОжается", "изобрОжение", "плаер" и прочие
<Henoxek> семейство обланских языков)
<skai> пусть идет на #ubuntu-hz
<skai> и говорит на своем хз-каком языке
<Henoxek> kz наверное
<skai> нене.хз
<skai> ибо казахи такой бред не произносят
<go8765> кто-то пользуется в убунте jdownloader-ом ? у меня он перестал запускаться отчего-то
<skai> дык ява же
<go8765> да, ява - или это априори плохо? :)
<skai> ага
<Henoxek> если не j2ee )
<go8765> skai: ну так нет аналогов не на яве с поддержкой логинов файлхостингов
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг.
<shenmue> ничья
<Karantin> Подскажите, если в компе на убунту есть 2 сетвых интерфейса, внутренний и внешний, можно ли чтобы все запросы с внутреннего он во внешний пускал?
<go8765> есть вопросик: как правильно скопировать образ жёсткого диска виртуалбокса и возможно ли это?
 * go8765 решил всё-таки никого не отвлекать и погуглить...
<shenmue> go8765, копию виртуалки?
<artus> go8765, VBoxManage clonehd debian6.vdi /media/hdd/VB/Machines/debian6/debian6.vdi
<go8765> shenmue: да. вот уже нашёл вроде http://www.obit.com.ua/byistroe-kopirovanie-sushhestvuyushhego-hdd-v-virtualbox/
<artus> go8765, тупо копировать не канает)
<go8765> artus: я уже нашёл . спс)
<shenmue> там средствами самой вб
<shenmue> а ну все ок
<shenmue> не забуть жертвоприношение гуглу
<go8765> artus:  токо там не clonehd а clonevdi пишут...
<artus> clonevdi это для старой версии
<go8765> есть ещё один вопросик: гуй vlc не отпадал ни у кого случайно в последней бубунте?
<go8765> *ubuntu
<Escsun> go8765, оО)
<Escsun> go8765, первый раз слышу что бы гуй в влц падал)
<go8765> Escsun: падал я имею ввиду вёл себя неадекватно немного
<go8765> например..
<go8765> нафав ф11 остаются видны панель тинт2 или..
<Escsun> go8765, может ты так тинт2 настроил?)
<go8765> а чтобы было норм - надо сначала сделать ф11 потом кнтрл Н
<Escsun> коньки можно тоже настроить поверх всех окон)
<go8765> и чтобы выйти из ф11 тоже надо сначала кнтрл Н а потом ф11
<go8765> Escsun: у тебя вообще не ubuntu, так что не умничай :)
<go8765> вполне вероятно что в арче-норм
<go8765> у меня до11.04 тоже было норм
<Escsun> go8765, почему то дружелюбные дистры не дружелюбны ко мне)
<vdrandom> омг
<vdrandom> рм -рф
<vdrandom> go8765, до 11.04 у всех было норм
<vdrandom> а потом - сломалось. и даже реалтековские драйвера не помогли :)
<go8765> vdrandom: что такое рм -рф    ?
<vdrandom> кстати о звуковых картах. Есть в них вообще смысл, или с интегрированной разницы нет?
<Escsun> !rm
<ubuntuhelp> rm (от англ. remove) — утилита в UNIX и UNIX-подобных системах, используемая для удаления файлов из файловой системы. Пример: rm -rf mydir — рекурсивно удалить без подтверждения mydir.
<vdrandom> файнд . | ксаргз рм -рф
<vdrandom> я предлагаю русифицировать баш!
<Umren> албанизировать
<vdrandom> можно и албанизировать, ок
<go8765> смысл фразы рм -рф  не стал для меня более понятен в контексте диалога :(
<Umren> vdrandom, напишы Медведеву в твиттер, новый национальный проэкт
<Umren> пару миллиардов выделят :)
<Umren> будешь курировать проэкт и гонять на майбахе
<vdrandom> я не пилильщик
<vdrandom> хрен мне кто что выделит :(
<go8765> Umren: ющенко кстати знает как пропатчить кде2 под фрибсд :)
<vdrandom> go8765, меня позабавил твой кнтрл. Я просто развил идею.
<go8765> о
<go8765> vdrandom:  так что случилось с влс?
<go8765> новый багфикс убунты? :)
<vdrandom> влс не знаю. знаю лвс.
<go8765> vlc
<go8765> а что такое лвс ?
<vdrandom> а хрен его знает, что с ним у тебя случилось
<vdrandom> у меня в сусе и арчике всё ок
<vdrandom> !lan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lan'
<vdrandom> :(
<go8765> а это что значит:     vdrandom | go8765, до 11.04 у всех было норм  ?
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> это я какбе намекал, что 11.04 получилась очень кривой
<vdrandom> ваш К.О.
<go8765> в консолях кстати работает кнтр V ?
<go8765> vdrandom: понятн
<Escsun> go8765, зачем ctrl + v ?)
<vdrandom> хоткей для вставки што ле?
<go8765> да
<vdrandom> алсо, ты про графические терминалы говоришь сейчас?
<go8765> что есть графический терминал?
<Escsun> go8765, ctrl + ins рулит)
<go8765> Escsun: не пашет тоже у меня он
<vdrandom> если да, то в большинстве, вроде Konsole, gnome-terminal, terminal, sakura и прочих аналогах на gtk и qt, работает Ctrl+Shift+[XCV]
<Escsun> go8765, плохо пилите )
<go8765> по крайней мере в stjerm
<Escsun> оО
<Escsun> что это за терминал то)
<vdrandom> а так да, Ctrl+Ins для копирования, Shift+Ins для вставки
<vdrandom> хотя я и этим не пользуюсь - в иксах же для мидлклика буфер обмена работает
<go8765> vdrandom: точн) спасибо!
<vdrandom> Escsun, это выпадающий
<vdrandom> вроде yakuake и tilda
<vdrandom> вроде
<Escsun> vdrandom, а)
<Escsun> понятно не нужный хлам)
<go8765> а то я за 2 года так и не разгадал это хитроумную комбинацию :)
<go8765> запарился уже)
<vdrandom> ты нуб и опозорился. она существовала задолго до этих ваших Ctrl+[XCV]
<go8765> vdrandom: я не спорю что я нуб какбэ
<vdrandom> то есть
<vdrandom> я про комбинации с Ins
<vdrandom> а не про Ctrl+Shift+[XCV], которая в общем-то костыль.
<go8765> Escsun: я просто до rtvx не дошел ешё
<vdrandom> до кого?
<vdrandom> urxvt што ле?
<go8765> наверн
<Escsun> vdrandom, rxvt - без юникода )
<vdrandom> знаю
<vdrandom> без юникода не нужно.
<Escsun> ага
<go8765> у меня он rxvt-unicode называется
<victor0000> можно русский слово терминал комманд)) alias терминал='gnome-terminal'
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Ну понг, и что?
<victor0000> терминал
<vdrandom> go8765,  это пакет так называется
<go8765> а чё с пробелами в путях можно делать?
<vdrandom> а запускается он командой urxvt
<vdrandom> go8765,  в каких путях?
<vdrandom> экранировать, в "" или '' складывать
<go8765> vdrandom:  ну вот я хочу клонировать образ виртуалки а там в путь VirtualBox VMs и он его не распознеёт
<victor0000> vdrandom: провериш слово терминал?))
<go8765> vdrandom: недочитал)
<vdrandom> victor0000, не понял
<go8765> vdrandom: спс. помогло)
<vdrandom> go8765, экранировать — это значит ставить бэкслэш перед символом
<vdrandom> например,\ так.
<victor0000> vdrandom: открой терминал пиши alias терминал='gnome-terminal' потом ~$ терминал
<victor0000> vdrandom: zcyj bkb ijr&))
<victor0000> vdrandom: ясно?))
<victor0000> vdrandom: уже давно было?)
<vdrandom> ну да, про алиасы я знаю
<go8765> vdrandom: я сделал "" )
<go8765> Escsun:  а чё тебе stjerm   не нравится?
<vdrandom> скорее всего, ему не нравятся квакоподобные терминалы :)
<victor0000> vdrandom: долго думать хам))
<go8765> а оперой в убунте ктонить пользуется? у меня она как-то из процессов не выходит после закрытия и жрёт цп ?
<go8765> причём это вроде 10.5 такое делает
<vdrandom> go8765, опера себя так ведёт, да
<go8765> только -9 помогает
<go8765> это излечимо?
<Sergey_IT> ФФ
<go8765> кстати о фф - icecat кто-то пользует?
<Sergey_IT> это что?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: пишут что this programm gnu icecat was made by making small changes in mozilla firefox
<go8765> я так понял что они анонимности попробовали добавить в него
<Sergey_IT> и что?
<go8765> просто спрашиваю, он у меня как-то быстрее фокса бегает
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг понг понг...
<vdrandom> go8765, анонимности? што?
<vdrandom> там же вроде как переименованный iceweasel
<vdrandom> который просто освобождён от несвободного кода и несвободного брендинга
<go8765> vdrandom: ты не помнишь где он живёт?
<vdrandom> кто?
<go8765> нашел
<go8765> айскэт
<skai> ёёёёёёжики
<skai> почитал про хмл в версии доктора брауна
<skai> наконец то понятна суть
<skai> но ёёёёёжики
<vdrandom> чё-то вас плющит всех по жаре
<go8765> а как кстати chatzilla в убунте как клиент для ирс ?
<Sergey_IT> все экспериментируешь? Лучшее - враг хорошего
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> гаджим няка
<go8765> мне гаджим не понравился
<Sergey_IT> опять холивар...
<go8765> при лагах моих меня спасал только вичат с его видимостью увеличения лага и  интернет страничка
<go8765> с ирс фринода
<go8765> Sergey_IT: почему сразу холивар?
<camozzi> а чем плох kvirc ?
<go8765> я  просто пытаюсь узнать мнение о клиенте которым я не пользовался
<go8765> camozzi: он из кед же
<camozzi> go8765 ,ну да. но и на гнома ставится
<go8765> я кедовское не оч люблю, мне минимализм больш нравиться :)
<camozzi> правда установка тянет метров 90
<go8765> так ктонить пользуется в убунте чатзилой? какие впечатления?
 * camozzi только квирк юзает
<skai> вичат торт
<baronos> можно ли в образ ubuntu, засунуть репозиторий обновления?? чтоб при установки системы он сразу обновлялся допустим через моего оператора?
<baronos> че то не могу в образе найти sources.list чтоб попробовать заменить его
<AndreX> а чё он так не обновляет чтоль
<baronos> он так обновляет, но обновляет со скоростью внешнего инета, а я хочу сделать чтоб он обновлял через локальную скорость
<baronos> в установленую систему то я ставлю репозиторий обновления и обновляю с высокой скоростью, и вот подумал чтоб сразу сделать в образе это)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а ты на многих машинах ставишь линукс?
<baronos> только на своей
<AndreX> да берёш клонируеш репы создаёш сервак с такимже адресом и ставиш бубунту и будет тебе обновление с локальной скоростоь
<Sergey_IT> и будешь каждую неделю делать новый диск?
<baronos> да зачем сервак, если у провайдера уже всё сделано)) просто установку делаю бубна делаю так, отрубаю инет устанавливаю быстро, потом меняю репу и обновляю уже через оператора со скоростью 4мб\с))
<victor0000> baronos: ты сам, тут программа нету
<AndreX> baronos: нетинстал при выборе репы прописаваеш локальную и всё
<baronos> хмм, наверно можно и так поступать...
<go8765432> Escsun: чем rxvt лучше lxterminal ?
<Escsun> go8765432, ответ всем
<Escsun> go8765432, ты не пользовался urxvt или не настроил его
<go8765432> ну я запустил и посмотрел, но вот только сейчас пытаюсь настроить
<AndreX> как массово из незвестно каких кодировок переконвертировать текст в utf-8 в текстовых файлах?
<parfux1> пацаны сегодня никто в футбол не играл?
<parfux1> ато у меня революцяи подокном
<parfux1> из пистолетов стреляют
<parfux1> вопит ктото
<go8765432> Escsun: щя пытаюсь к yeahconsole его прикрутить
<Escsun> go8765432, о боже)
<Escsun> го хватит искать проблемы где не надо))
<artus> че, го опять ищет кактус? )))
<go8765432> Escsun: отчего сразу проблему?
<go8765432> *ы
<Sergey_IT> пионерская зорька у него в заду играет )
<go8765432> о что нашел: <artus> ато чей то меня yeahconsole+urvxt запарило
<go8765432> в гугле)
<artus> ога, запарило) потому что нифига не адекватно себя ведет при подключении к длинку )
<go8765432> artus: каким кстати хоткеем он открывается)
<artus> поставил тильду вместо него )
<artus> по каким настроиш)
<go8765432> а где дефолт посмотреть?
<artus> а дефолта нет) вроде как )
<artus> yeahconsole*keyFull:None+F11
<go8765432> проехали
<go8765432> там что-то мне не понятное происходит
<go8765432> а чё за кнопка none ?
<Sergey_IT> кнопка питания
<artus> ну удали ее есл не нравитцо она тебе )
<go8765432> artus кто она?
<artus> кнопка )
<go8765432> я пока даже не знаю что это за кнопка...
<artus> это значит чт онет кнопки)
<go8765432> artus: ты stjerm не пробовал ?
<go8765432> мне нра
<artus> это кто такой ?
<go8765432> что - то типа тильды, но вроде легче.
<artus> а оно хоть как то настраиваетцо?
<go8765432> да, текстоввым файлом
<go8765432> и вкладки даже есть
<artus> нафиг тогда, с таким же раскладом у меня было ехконсоль+urxvt с табами
<artus> просто я замахаюсь подбирать цветовую гамму бля белого терминала )
<artus> *для
<go8765432> мне не нравится только то что фиксированный размер в нём
<go8765432> artus: ты табы через crhby ltkfk&
<go8765432> *screen делал?
<artus> не, urxvt умеет
<artus> по хоткеям зобавляем, перекелючаемсо, двигаем )
<artus> @voice artus
<go8765432> artus: ты сам себе войс дал?)
<artus> угу
<go8765432> обоснуй)
<artus> гг, а должен?
<go8765432> я так понимаю что ты увидел в своей речи нарушение ?)
<artus> очепяталсо некультурно )
<go8765432> попробуй sjterm
<artus> тааакс, а к астериску гуглоталк никто не прикручивал?
<go8765432> я те даже без прочтения мана ключи скажу)
<go8765432> *stjerm
<go8765432> только как-то странно получается. ппа на лаунче есть а покетов нет
<go8765432> хотя на гуглокоде новая версия есть
<go8765432> artus: гуглотолк вроде из браузера нормально работает?
<artus> работаеть, а я хочу чтоб он еще и в астериск звонил)
<go8765432> о
<go8765> artus: ты icecat не пользовал 7
<artus> ты про радио?
<go8765> не
<go8765> форк фф
<artus> не, нафиг
<go8765> он у меня как-то шустрее работает и меньше памяти ест, вот и хотел спросить - у меня ли у одного?
<artus> шустрее 5го фф оно врятли будет
<go8765> шустрее. он тоже на 5ом сделан :)
<go8765> .учше
<orchata1> как можно скопировать уже усановленную программу с одного убунту на друнгой (fresh install) ?
<Escsun> orchata1, никак
<Escsun> orchata1, либы могут быть разные )
<artus> O_o интересно, а в какой момент я поломал звку
<orchata1> Может кто знает, на убунту студио 10.10 есть VLC player?
<orchata1> Просто википедия говорит что есть, а я вот найти не могу
<artus> вобщето vlc начхать какая у тебя бубунта
<artus> береш и ставиш
<Escsun> orchata1, о боже мой, репы тебе зачем?)
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет!
<AlexDevilLX> У меня есть почта на яндексе, так вот как настроить ее прием и отправку в Evolution?
<baronos> orchata1: если в Приложения - Аудио и видео - VLC нету, то надо устанавливать из Центра приложения.
<AlexDevilLX> А не, вроде работает
<AlexDevilLX> А вот как удалить Evolution из Апплета уведомлений
<orchata1> Escsun: Да я бы рад тоже одной строчкой в терминале установить, да вот нету интернета на машине
<orchata1> У меня есть сурсы самого плеера, но вот устанавливатся они не хотят
<AlexDevilLX> Может мне Ubuntu 10.04 поставить?
<AlexDevilLX> Там можно удалить значок Evolution или нет?
<artus> orchata1, не факт что тебе помогут сорцы без инета )
<artus> AlexDevilLX, а гуглить не пробовал?
<AlexDevilLX> пробовал, хотя он не такой уж и бесполезный
<orchata1> artus: да это я уже понял
<AlexDevilLX> он подсвечивает, когда в Pidgin новые сообщения
<AlexDevilLX> А может кто то ко  мне обратиться?
<AlexDevilLX> А как сделать вот так http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/elementary1.jpg
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out: и чё тебе из этого надо?
<AlexDeviLX|Out> иконки мой компьютер, темная тема и индисктор CPU
<go8765432> иконки - faenza или elementary кажись . цп - conky . тема - какя ж оа тёмная?
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Неа иконки Elementary OS
<AlexDeviLX|Out> С коньками я не дружу
<AlexDeviLX|Out> И тема такого плана, только темная
<go8765432> ну так подружись
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Ааа
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Тяжело
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Я с конфигами разобраться не могу
<go8765432> тяжело в учении - легко в бою
<go8765432> на форуме есть
<go8765432> готовые конфиги
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Ого
<go8765432> !forum | AlexDeviLX|Out
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDeviLX|Out: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<AlexDeviLX|Out> У него 74 Co
<artus> AlexDeviLX|Out, если не дружиш с конфигами то пользуйся тем что есть
<artus> за тебя никто ничего делать не будет)
<AlexDeviLX|Out> А че с темой?
<go8765432> artus: ну чё так сразу. может кто и сделает ему
<artus> берут меня сомнения )
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out:  если тебе тема со скрина надо - то тут http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/elementary-remix.html есть кнопочка download
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Ну она же светлая
<go8765432> artus: ну если он такойц дотошный будет, как я по началу и если не забанят, то может и сделает кто-то :)
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out: в синептике напише thems поставь пару и попробуй поменять
<baronos> Создал свой образ, воткнул свой репозиторий обновления, но гад при установки всё ровно качает со своих серваков. В синаптике стоит загрузиться с основного сервера, и это я не смог изменить)
<artus> baronos, закоменти репы, проблем чтоль?
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Ну я смешал New Wave  и иконки Elementary OS
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out:  я nox пользуюсь
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out:  и в чём проблема?
<baronos> artus: я стандартные вообще удалил репы, и поставил своего провайдера репы...
<AlexDeviLX|Out> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.0 А как добить конфиг pipe, чтобы не было времени и отображалась температура
<AlexDeviLX|Out> А не, не пойдет
<AlexDeviLX|Out> А вот как сохранить конфиг?
<AlexDeviLX|Out> с Коньков?
<artus> урря, собралось )
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out:  в каком смысле как ?
<go8765432> artus: поздравляю)
<AlexDeviLX|Out> http://pastebin.com/DS1iLhfn Вот я нашел конфиг, а как его сохранить?
<artus> go8765432, нее, это пока только астериск собралсо, все остальное еще в переди )
<artus> AlexDeviLX|Out, ты не повериш
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Что?
<artus> AlexDeviLX|Out, жамкаеш на конфиг и скачиваеш
<go8765432> AlexDeviLX|Out: ты извени. но такое ощущение, что твои проблемы возникают отчасти из-за того что beginner level  и из-за нежелания тратить время или просто не желание разбиратьсь :)
<go8765432> *извиниъ
<go8765432> **извини
<artus> go8765432, аххаха, ты со своим звуком был не лутше )
<Escsun> +1)
<AlexDeviLX|Out> его я так понял нужно в .conky сохранять?
<Escsun> AlexDeviLX|Out, нет)
<Escsun> AlexDeviLX|Out, .conkyrc
<AlexDeviLX|Out> и в Home?
<Escsun> а вообще как угодно можно назвать файл, главное ключ указать и путь к конфигу)
<AlexDeviLX|Out> ~/ ?
<go8765432> artus: я как-раз тогда много времени потратил вопреки советам переустановить ось и не париться :) так что не надо
<Escsun> AlexDeviLX|Out, угу
<Escsun> AlexDeviLX|Out, но по дефолту .conkyrc
<go8765432> Escsun:  -1 :)
<artus> go8765432, учитывая что ты с системой сделал, ее всеж было лутше переставить )
<go8765432> харб развели тут :)
<go8765432> artus:  до сих пор не переставлял грубо говоря и всё тьху, тьху :)
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Ура!!!
 * go8765432 пользуется неломаемой убунтой :)
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Получилось, я к вам обратился потому, что я сохранял как .conky
<AlexDeviLX|Out> А . Дает файлу скрытность?
<artus> угу
<AlexDeviLX|Out> Я спрятал коньки, кликнув по ним, как их восстановить?
<AlexDeviLX|Out> В системном мониторе процесс висит
<Escsun> вопрос не понятен )
<go8765432> прикольно :)
<go8765432> как их можно спрятать ?
<Escsun> убежал))
<Escsun> ахха)
<Escsun> спрятался )
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<artus> Escsun, Warning: Partition 5 does not end on cylinder boundary. это на сколько печально ?
<Escsun> artus, хз0
<XuMuK> artus, настолько, что без переформатирования на нее ничо не поставишь...
<XuMuK> если это то, что было у меня...
<artus> XuMuK, да это по ходй у меня на винте
<artus> причем не могу понять в чем прикол, при разворачивании архива сделаного таром на виртуалку на вирт диске такая же лажа появилась)
<artus> при том что архив делал таром ) хотя работатеь )
<XuMuK> лолушки) http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-02
<artus> go8765432, спишшш ??? )))
<go8765432> не пока
<go8765432> прохожу клавиатурный тренажёр) гы
<Escsun> ух ты
<Escsun> вчера выше pekwm новый)
<Escsun> ой позавчера )
<Escsun> ну да ладно)0
<artus> sharikoff[away], ты еще спишшш ???
<go8765432> Escsun: зайди на линукстолкс
<Escsun> go8765432, как бы я и так там)
<sharikoff> нет
<artus> sharikoff, :)
<artus> sharikoff, слушай, мил человек, а ты гугловойс к астериску не привязывал?
<sharikoff> не а
<artus> ладно, буимс пробовать тогда, если таки соберу iksemel
<Escsun> artus, какой кошмар))
<Escsun> artus, в арче дефолтно он есть)
<artus> да нафиг мне твой арч то
<Escsun> хз хз)
<Escsun> 80 кб весит прога )
<artus> Escsun, пилиш пеквм ? ))
<Escsun> не
<Escsun> зачем
<Escsun> он и так пилен  )
<artus> хееее, собрал таки ))
<Escsun> artus, ужас)
<Escsun> вы еще собирает ручками, тогда мы идем к вам)
<Escsun> лан утра, я спать)
<|Amblnb|> а мы вставать
<skai> artus: фкегы
<pin1> Парни! почему, когда я пытаюсь зарегистрировать свой ник, к моему нику добавляется "1"? Клиент Pidgin
<pin1> пытаюсь сменить ник на "pin" - говорит что ник уже используется, хотя в контакт-листе только pin, и это - я
<pin1> вопрос! можно ли отобрать уже зарегистрированный ник?
<pin1> где-то я читал что администрация с радостью это сделает, если ник давно не используется
<skai> pin1: покажи мне место, где сказано, что мы - администрация фриноды
<pin1> сейчас поищу. 5 сек
<pin1> skai, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering ближе к середине написано How can I take over a registered nick that hasn't been used in a long time? Nicks which are considered expired are not dropped automatically on a regular basis. We do drop them when we notice them, and if you ask a staffer, we'll usually be happy to manually drop the one you want so that you can re-register it. 
<skai> pin1: ты читать умеешь?я тя спросил где сказано, что наш канал - это администрация фриноды?
<pin1> я вопрос задал.
<pin1> ты чего хамишь то?
<pin1> нельзя сказать: обратись к администрации сайта freenode.net? я бы отстал сразу и спасибо даже сказал!
<skai> ты вопрос получил.неспособность ответить, а также подключить логику - это проблема твоего развития и ее необходимо срочно решать
<skai> займись этим
<skai> и однажды ты сможешь найти работу.гамбургеры переворачивать, к примеру.
<pin1> слышишь ты, отделенный от мира монитором! я взрослый человек и такого хамского отношения не потерплю!
<skai> pin1: нюню.взрослый человек, а ведешь беседу на уровне подзаборного быдла. тебе есть куда расти.хотя в твоем возрасте тебе уже ничто не поможет стать культурным человеком
<pin1> хочешь поговорить о возрасте?
<skai> нет
<skai> ты мне не интересен
<skai> ты бескультурный собеседник с низким уровнем развития
<pin1> я уверенно могу сказать что ты однозначный школьник, поэтому будь добр проявить уважение к тем, кто старше тебя
<pin1> ок! вопрос ко всем! здесь есть модератор? я хочу чтобы быдло под ником skai покинул эту комнату!
<skai> pin1: ты правила почитай.и прекрати оскорблять пользователей
<skai> pin1: твой культурный уровень - твои проблемы
<pin1> пардон, но не я первый начал
<skai> а я не оскорблял
<pin1> skai pin1: ты читать умеешь?я тя спросил где сказано, что наш канал - это администрация фриноды?
<skai> я сделал тебе замечание
<skai> ну и где вопос может быть оскорблением?
<pin1> я читать не умею? я имею высшее образование и читать не умею???
<skai> я понимаю.уровень развития. вопросы ты не понимаешь как вопросы
<Henoxek> Утро. Срач. Гроза
<pin1> слышишь ты, интеллектуал! ты считаешь свой уровень развития выше моего?
<skai> а на тебе напсано высшее образование?хотя с твоей культурой общения я бы тебе только среднеспециальное приписал бы
<skai> pin1: горааааздо выше
<pin1> ок. где ты учился?
<skai> pin1: заметь, как ты себя ведешь.все время пытаешься оскорбить людей.
<pin1> естественно я отвечаю на провокации
<pin1> был бы ты повежливее, не на что было бы грубо отвечать
<Henoxek> высшее образование сегодня получают даже прости хосподи =\ так что этим не удивишь. Вот степень доктора наук еще как-то выделяет )
<skai> нюню.а взрослые люди не отвечали бы на мнимые провокации, а задуммались над замечаниями и включили бы логику
<pin1> Henoxek, моя совесть по поводу моего образования чиста. я его получил добросовестно
<pin1> блин, да заткнись ты уже, быдлоЁ!
<pin1> так тебя больше устроит?
<pin1> твой уровень
<skai> pin1: я тя последний раз предупреждаю.прекрати оскорблять пользователей.твое бескультурие - твои проблемы и не стоит их показывать всем
<pin1> заткнись про мое бескультурье, недоросль! не знаешь человека - не нужно так говорить!
<skai> повзрослей
<pin1> 21 год. некуда уже взрослеть. дальше стареют
<pin1> я вполне сложился как человек
<skai> @kban --user pin1 84600 прочитай правила, прекрати оскорблять пользователей.и повзрослей.ты еще совсем ребенок
<skai> 21 год.понятно. почему оно ведет себя как быдло.молод он еще
<Henoxek> кстати, в 21 уже имеют вышку?
<skai> ну да.пятый курс заканчивается
<skai> как раз в 21
<skai> если сразу после школы поступать
<skai> хотя он скорее всего после 9 класа в пту,а потом в вуз доучиваться.тож выйдет к 21 году
<Henoxek> некоторые еще в техникум идут, а потом в вуз
<Henoxek> но там вроде экономия по времени, если поступаешь
<skai> Henoxek: а пту по твоему - это что?:)
<skai> нет там экономии
<skai> пту - 3 года
<Henoxek> ну пту это пту
<skai> потом 3 4 5 курсы
<skai> с пту на 3 поступают обычно
<skai> 6 лет
<Henoxek> ну так еще с учетом 10-11 классов
<Henoxek> 10-11 классы - 2 года, и потом еще 5 в вузе
<skai> нууу это да
<Henoxek> экономия год
<skai> он мог так с пту пройти
<Henoxek> алсо наверное начинать с третьего курса проще
<Henoxek> там предметы поинтереснее идут
<skai> понятно, че он летом после 5 курса у всех остальных - не в армии,а тут
<skai> ой да ни разу
<Henoxek> ну если с матанализом плохо было в техникуме, то будет сложно
<skai> с нащим общим образованием (вместо подготовки спецов) - до пятого курса маразм мелькает
<antarova> оу, у вас тут холиварчик с утра
<Henoxek> у вышки вообще с IT плохо, в плане новых технологий
<Henoxek> но зато старое вроде норм
<skai> ага.5 курсов паскль с разных сторон крутить, под руководством бабушки, котора еще сталина в коляске возила
<Henoxek> от факультета зависит
<Henoxek> думаю, на мехмате паскаль вряд ли преподают
<skai> от удачи зависит
<Henoxek> а вот на каком-нибудь психфаке или физфаке - запросто
<skai> маразматичек любят держать независимо от факультета
<Henoxek> еще на физфаке могут слакварь преподавать)
<antarova> прочитала ваш невероятно прекрасный утренний субботный срач, пин1 доставляет
<antarova> особенно где восклицает "я хочу чтобы быдло скай поинул эту комнату!!"
<skai> ага.ну что ему стоило воздержаться от нарушений.не оскорблять
<skai> вот как я.задавал вопросы, и на основе их сделал ему замечания.правдивые.а он кинулся в вульгарные оскорбления
<skai> ну как так можно
<skai> эти дети любят make my day
<antarova> школоло какое-то имхо
<antarova> и кстаи всегда умиляет, когда люди требуют их уважать только за то, что они старше
<skai> он кстати не старше
<antarova> те 21, скай?
<skai> но тут по сути они не правы.ведь старшинство - это не их заслуга.не они этого добились.тут заслуга матери, отца, порванного презерватива(как в случае с пин1)
<skai> я старше
<antarova> уважать человека за год рождения - туповато как-то, уважать надо человека за то какой он есть
<skai> уважать надо за то, чего он добился.что зависело от него
<skai> дата рождения зависит не от него:)
<skai> следовательно - это не повод для уважения
<skai> особливо учитывая расплодивщееся в 40-60 поколение необразованного быдла, которое считает сейчас, что старость - оправдание для всего
<skai> кто залезает ментам на машину - го-лый му-жик
<antarova> о_О
<skai> ага.песенка така живая
<Henoxek> мне иногда кажется, что уход на пенсию - зло
<Henoxek> пенсионеры начинают внезапно резко деградировать)
<skai> дык правило 95%
<sanya777> :-)
<sanya777> проверка связи
<Henoxek> time: >10s
<Henoxek> sanya777, вы используете протокол "IP over pidgins" на последней мили? )
<sanya777> вот запустил и тестирую centerim
<Henoxek> пойду разминирую бомбу, хоть и на работе)
<sanya777> Henoxek: sanya777, вы используете протокол "IP over pidgins" на последней мили? ) -а что это значит??
<Umren> а какая средняя скорость доступа на чтение к обычному среднему Hdd?
<sanya777> 8-16
<Henoxek> sanya777 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers
<sanya777> Henoxek:ниче не понял.а если по русски
<Henoxek> в википедии в левом нижнем блоке есть список языков
<Henoxek> там есть ссылка на ту же статью на русском
<sanya777> так по русски и читаю
<sanya777> какието почтовые голуби
<Henoxek> ясно, ты не оценил эту шутку +)
<sanya777> а если поподробней-ато интересно
<sanya777> что за штука?
<sanya777> шутка
<sanya777> :-Ж
<Henoxek> с фужером испитого шампанского принимать звонки от абонентов так доставляет =)
<skai> Henoxek: с бокалом виски и сигарой няшнее
<yurau> мне снился сон. но я его удалил. как восстановитть?
<skai> yurau: скурить свои наркотики снова:)
<baronos> хехе)) всю ночь обновлял в виртуалке до 11.10 и после перезапуска выдал ошибку /etc/udev/   /etc/.udev
<Dendix> ghbdtn
<Dendix> привет
<Dendix> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter   -как установить?
<sanya777> здарова
<Dendix> куда занунуть чтоль надо?
<sanya777> Dendix:зачем тебе эти перделки?
<Dendix> хз..
<Dendix> первый раз пользуюсь
<Dendix> интересно
<Dendix> скачал
<sanya777> тогда понятно
<Dendix> нажал установить..пишет произошла ошибка
<Dendix> Похоже olho не является правильной темой
<Dendix> Че за х?
<sanya777> нада кинуть в /usr/share/....
<Dendix> щас попробую..спс
<Dendix> ))  шару?
<sanya777> не-каталог с темами
<Dendix> ну зашел.. там дох папок..
<Dendix> и архив этот распаковывать или нет?
<sanya777> распаковать в папку thems/gdm/
<sanya777> или /gdm/themes
<sanya777> у меня просто нет gdm
<Dendix> хкакая-то
<Dendix> проще забить
<Dendix> спс
<sanya777> MSG ubuntuhelp !help
<sanya777> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sanya777> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<sanya777> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<Henoxek> !rms
<ubuntuhelp> Ричард Мэттью Столлман — основатель движения свободного ПО, проекта GNU, Фонда свободных программ и Лиги за свободу программирования. См. !GNU и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%BC%D1%8D%D0%BD,_%D0%A0%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B4
<sanya777> !ssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<alexzulu> шалом.
<skai> @voice sanya777
<sanya777> [rss] 1 wrote:
<sanya777> Заголовок: Цитата #412088
<sanya777> Опубликовано: Sat, 02 Jul 2011 09:11:01 +0400
<sanya777> Описание: Обсуждение беспилотных автомобилей на общих дорогах на Хабре
<sanya777> xxx: скорее бы автобусы выпустили автоматизированные. иногда слишком стремно кататься с живыми водителями.
<sanya777> yyy: Вы надеетесь, что роботы не будут ставить блатняк на полную громкость? Наивный! «Владимирский сервак, пинг немеряный...»
<sanya777> Ссылка: http://bash.org.ru/quote/412088
<skai> @kick sanya777 flood
<Henoxek> мда
<aleksei`> всем ку
<solomich> приветствую. есть убунта, диск размечен на 2 раздела: своп и корень (соответственно /home на разделе корня). надо вынести /home на отдельный раздел. как это сделать? спасибо
<Henoxek> свободного места нет на диске?
<solomich> полно
<solomich> 36gb свободно
<Henoxek> ну тогда выделить место под /home , создать там ФС и скопировать туда все файлы
<Henoxek> потом /etc/fstab отредактировать
<Henoxek> а, я про неразмеченное свободное место
<solomich> выделить через livecd, как я понимаю?
<Henoxek> 36 гб размечено в руте?
<solomich> неразмеченного нет
<solomich> все под корень отдано
<Henoxek> lvm'а нет?
<solomich> что за lvm?
<Henoxek> значит нет)
<solomich> ага
<Henoxek> ну надо сначала от рута кусок отобрать и сделать его неразмеченным
<solomich> такс
<Henoxek> не делал такое ни разу, но наверное есть утилиты
<solomich> гпартед, чо
<Henoxek> ну да, там ресайз есть
<solomich> потом отформатировать этот кусок под ext и скопировать туда хоум, так?
<Henoxek> ну да
<solomich> а когда файлы копировать, саму папку home не нужно копировать?
<solomich> только файлы из нее
<Henoxek> монтирование не удалит файлы с папки home на корневой фс
<Henoxek> так что в случае удачного завершения операции переноса надо будет отмонтироваьт /home и почистить home на рутовой
<greenpower> Ребят, нашел блютуз устройство подключение произошло как мне его терь найти
<greenpower> в сети он не отображается... мне нужно перекинуть на телефон пару песен
<Henoxek> что за песни, если не секрет? :D
<solomich> Henoxek, я вот в фстаб смотрю
<greenpower> петлюра и михаил круг
<solomich> /dev/sda1 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0 1
<Henoxek> тогда не подскажу
<solomich> значит, мне создать новую строку с новым разделом?
<solomich> указать его тип фс
<solomich> и номер раздела?
<Henoxek> ну да
<Henoxek> сначала раздел создать надо
<solomich> редактировать фстаб в ливсд?
<Henoxek> и убедиться, что будешь делать mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX на нужном разделе
<solomich> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX - это консольная команда для создания фс?
<sanya777> это форматирование
<solomich> ага
<sanya777> в экст4
<solomich> хорошо
<solomich> спасибо sanya777 Henoxek
<sanya777> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<sanya777> !nmap
<ubuntuhelp> Утилита nmap предназначена для разнообразного настраиваемого сканирования IP-сетей.
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @voice sanya777
<sanya777> !aircrack-ng
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aircrack-ng'
<sharikoff> @kban sanya777
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> @unban sanya777
<inkvizitor68sl> аццтой
<inkvizitor68sl> я только сервер у немцев за 149 евро заказал
<inkvizitor68sl> поставили
<inkvizitor68sl> а с сегодняшнего дня они по 49 (
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> зато трафика больше
<skai> хых
<inkvizitor68sl> чиорт
<inkvizitor68sl> ну зато мы теперь можем спокойно барыжить)
<skai> а у меня есть шоколадка с орехами
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня есть htc desire z
<skai> ну у мну то шоколадка:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну шоколадки у меня тоже есть
<skai> с орехами?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня обычно дома полный комплект риттерспорта валяется
<inkvizitor68sl> думаю, с уорехами там есть)
<skai> ты думаешь:)а я ем:-Р
<inkvizitor68sl> а я поехал др отмечать саппортерши нашей :)
<inkvizitor68sl> до вечера всем
<skai> привет ей
<skai> если переспишь - ты хоть имя то ее узнай
<klgfinn> Человеки, у девушки на компе у убунту 10.04 с рабочего стола испарилась папка. Как посмотреть, кто и когда её удалил?
<skai> дык посмотри на записи скрытой камеры, которую ты ей в спалне поставил
<Henoxek> если аудит не велся, не узнаешь
<klgfinn> ну что могло с ней произойти??? последние действия с папкой вчера - просмотр фотографий стандартными средствами, сегодня после включения папки нет...
<Henoxek> кривые руки могли её внутрь какой-нибудь другой папки переместить
<Henoxek> такое иногда бывает в графической оболочке
<klgfinn> поиск по названию внутренних файлов ничего не дал
<klgfinn> это может быть глюк железа? или только убунта виновата?
<skai> это виновата прокладка
<skai> система сама ничего не сделает
<jham> klgfinn: как папка называлась, помнишь?
<jham> пробуй findом искать, кто их знает, этих гуиских поисковиков
<klgfinn> девушка помнит
<jham> в трэше там поройся )
<klgfinn> где искать этот трэш?
<jham> можт папка на флэшке была? ;)
<klgfinn> нет
<jham> klgfinn: корзина это
<jham> klgfinn: попробуй find / -iname "*хотябыЧастьНазванияПапки*"
<jham> только рутом лучше
<klgfinn> спасибо, попробуем
<skai> andrey_:
<andrey_> .
<skai> это ты вчера инвайт давал?
<andrey_> да
<skai> атлична
<skai> погодь минутку
<jham> skai: своих правил придерживался бы )
<jham> а то артус шутить не станет :P
<skai> jham: тебя ктото покусал?
<jham> да не нервничай ты так
<skai> а ты дето нервы увидел?
<skai> точно укусили
<skai> andrey_: ты как с англицкой речью?
<andrey_> никак)
<skai> ну понимаешь?шпрехены
<XuMuK> у меня ок, а чо?
<skai> XuMuK: у тя инвайты на гуглоплюс есть?
<XuMuK> откуда
<skai> andrey_: просто на рбк грязный хак есть
<alexzulu> а толку от инвайтов. не регают уже даже по ним.
<XuMuK> во во
<skai> andrey_: http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20075805-285/how-to-invite-your-pals-to-google
<skai> bydfqns ghbrhskb
<XuMuK> ето со вчера уже не работает
<skai> инвайты ночью закрыли изза наплыва
<skai> но вот после закрытия осталась дырка
<skai> одна грязная хака
<skai> на рбк заценили
<andrey_> это тоже самое что  на хабре писали, это уже не пашет
<skai> а ты пробовал?
<andrey_> что пробовал?! Я так вчера вам и отсылал инвайты
<skai> так там написано, что если с первого раза не сработало - несколько раз попробовать
<andrey_> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/google/123157/
<miramoro> добрый день .) подскажите плиз, есть ли какой то способ сделать флэшку с дистром вин7 из под убунты?
<XuMuK> а то
<skai> andrey_: написано что ограничено.ты сколько мыл отослал?
<andrey_> 3
<Asti> q all
<andrey_> miramoro ~ всмысле? livecd или чтобы установить?
<skai> andrey_: попробуй еще парочку
<skai> на рбк советовали несоклько раз.мол с первого может не срастись
<miramoro> andrey_ чтобы с флэшки потом установить винду. маманя просит оживить ноут :)
<andrey_> miramoro ~ попробуй как тут описано http://docs.fedoraproject.org/ru-RU/Fedora/13/html/User_Guide/sect-User_Guide-Making_bootable_USB_media-USB_image_creation_in_Fedora.html
<miramoro> спасибо
<alexzulu> miramoro, форматишь флэш в нтфс, потом копируешь содержимое диска вместе со скрытыми файлами. и всё норм пашет.:)
<alexzulu> главное чтобы лоадер лежал в корне.
<skai> alexzulu: вово
<skai> формат в нтфс
<skai> бут флаг на флешку
<skai> монтировать исо маунтом с -t udf и тупо копировать все
<baronos> как узнать что программа использует из библиотек в своей работе?
<skai> lsof
<alexzulu> единственный минус. ставится чистая винда как я помню. без всяких наворотов если это сборка даже.
<baronos> skai, супер)) а можно еще один раздражительный вопрос, как дополнить lsof чтоб он показал только запрашиваемую программу?)
<skai> man grep
<baronos> супер, спс хоть выучу)))
<XuMuK> baronos, и регексы сразу учи)
<baronos> ппц, трудно осваиваемая информация:-D
<jham> не, для начала перед регексами "man bash<enter> /pipe<enter>"
<XuMuK> pipe вапще то не /, а |
<baronos> урааааа
<jham> baronos: lsof | grep <чёищем> в самом простом случае
<baronos> ага так и сделал)
<skai> jham: шшшш.он сам пришел к мысли:)походу он не совсем потерен:)его мозг еще не атрофировался
<jham> XuMuK: ты знаешь комманду поиска [ ]
<skai> походу мы можем получить нормального члена общества
<jham> baronos: молоток
<jham> так держать
<baronos> :)
<XuMuK> jham, комманду нет, условие поиска - мб
<jham> как ты будешь пользоваться условиями, если не можешь выполнять поиск в манах, например?
<baronos> если я сейчас другую "мать" поставлю, убунту подстроиться драйверами к ней или надо будет переустанавливаться?
<Henoxek> как бэ generic ядро
<Henoxek> там почти все включено, ну или большинство
<Henoxek> а если драйвера под нужное устройство не окажется - его просто невозможно будет юзать
<Henoxek> а если собирали свое не-generic ядро, то надо пересобрать с нужными
<baronos> я поставил generic-pae
<Henoxek> ну тогда должно вроде
<baronos> лад, попер экспериментировать)
<evgen_kras> hi
<evgen_kras> есть тут кто?
<Umren> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vdrandom> нет никого
<Escsun> ubuntuhelp, все вымерли )
<vdrandom> никто не нужен :3
<evgen_kras> :)))
<vdrandom> Escsun, сегодня разговариваешь с ботом, завтра — с галлюцинациями. Так и до психушки недалеко.
<Umren> сегодня разговариваешь с ботом, завтра с Богом! :D
<evgen_kras> поставил irc первый раз,.. как найти в своем городе его?
<Escsun> vdrandom, бот не только куча кода, но и набор глюков )
<vdrandom> evgen_kras, какой-то странный вопрос. Кого найти, простите? Протокол чата? О_о
<evgen_kras> да протокол чата
<Umren> он хочешь клеить чик в своем городе
<vdrandom> ммм
<Umren> и спрашивает как вот найти :D
<vdrandom> клеить надо ирл
<evgen_kras> :) вариант
<vdrandom> я вот не умею клеить, ко мне ничего не прилипает.
<Umren> обмажься медом
<vdrandom> идея. или моментом.
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell evgen_kras about freenode
<ubuntuhelp> evgen_kras, please see my private message
<vdrandom> evgen_kras, обычным поиском. можно посмотреть список каналов и попытаться найти там по названию
<AndreX> у нас тут канал помощи ну никак не по irc
<vdrandom> иначе никак.
<vdrandom> бида-бида. правила нарушают, зовите опов!!11
<Henoxek> /list нельзя запускать
<Henoxek> вернее можно, но жуть
<Henoxek> там такой толстый вывод каналов получится, что зафлудит
<Henoxek> команда имхо непродумана
<vdrandom> да нет, всё ок
<vdrandom> как иначе-то?
<Henoxek> надо было делить каналы на категории и делать постраничные выводы, хотя тогда об этом не думали
<vdrandom> ага
<vdrandom> irc древний же
<vdrandom> и простой, как 5 копеек
<Umren> как линукс :D
<vdrandom> тем и доставляет :)
<jham> evgen_kras: http://searchirc.com/
<vdrandom> Umren, линукс развивался всё это время. протокол почти не менялся
<Umren> да я хочу что бы в ирце проигрывались видео с йутуба.. :( кто допилит?
<vdrandom> так это. зафигач бота, чтобы парсил страницы тытрубы, забирал оттуда видео и передавал тебе по xdcc, например :)
<Henoxek> а кстати, насчет свежего джаббера, как там это сделано?
<vdrandom> *зафигачь
<Henoxek> тоже флудливо?
<vdrandom> мм. а список данных, он где угодно список данных же
<vdrandom> просто пока текст есть, он передаётся. xmpp не исключение
<Henoxek> ну есть понятие неразумно большого куска данных )
<vdrandom> есть понятие «сжатие».
<vdrandom> xmpp его умеет
<vdrandom> если сервер и клиент умеют :)
<Henoxek> и насколько оно эффективно в случае, например, списка конференций на сервере?
<jham> vdrandom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ&feature=player_embedded
<Umren> vdrandom, не я хочу что бы оно конвертилось в ascii-video
<Umren> и прямо тут транслировалось
<Henoxek> о аццкий формат
<Henoxek> он самый lossy, какой только возможен)
<AndreX> текстовое кино - прикольно
<Umren> ну так вот в ирце для этого должно поддерживатся динамическое изменение строки
<Henoxek> я где-то видел telnet, где star wars показывают
<Umren> что бы было аски видео
<Henoxek> без звука правда
<Escsun> Umren, а не проще ли сразу в матрицу ?))
<vdrandom> jham, годно :)
<vdrandom> Henoxek, любой архиватор очень эффективно жмёт текст
<Henoxek> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl вроде это
<vdrandom> в десятки раз
<Henoxek> очень нехватает еще 8bit-музыки
<toxa> всем привет... такой вот вопрос... есть папка с файликами, делаем её копию, потом в оригинале изменились несколько фалов и добавили несколько и что-то удалили....   как получить список измененных добавленных и удаленных фалов?
<jham> diff
<toxa> как им вывести только список?
<toxa> фалов
<skai> man ls
<baronos> http://ru.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M2N68AM/    http://ru.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M3A/   какая мать из этих лучше?
<jham> skai: ls?
<toxa> отслеживать по датам?
<jham> так не получится
<skai> jham: ну да.емуж список файдов нужен
<toxa> а можно ли изменить даты то что выдает stat ?
<jham> touch?
<jham> или ты про что
<toxa> ну допустим файл модифицировал, а потом подправил дату модификации на вчерашний день.... :)
<jham> тогда touch
<toxa> тогда ls не подойдёт если это возможно......
<toxa> нужно содержимое сравнивать.... для модифицированных файлов
<jham> ls и не пойдёт, так как ты можешь тронуть файл но не менять содержимое
<toxa> точно.... :)
<jham> diff -qr dir1 dir2
<jham> я бы так делал
<jham> для разных извращений есть tr, column, grep, |, итп
<toxa> но diff -qr выдает в виде "файл    dir1//subdir//file1  и dir2//subdir//file1 различаются" c этим потом не особо удобно работать....
<vdrandom> то есть?
<vdrandom> а с чем удобно?
<GorDAn> ubuntuhelp:
<GorDAn> Где можно взять подробный faq по настройке связи Ubuntu с родительской системой в VMWare
<Henoxek> vmware-guest-additions надо искать или что-то типа того
<AndreX> омг
<skai> GorDAn: в викилкс
<jham> toxa: скажи лучше чего именно ты хочешь добиться
<toxa> хочу эти все файлы копировать в отдельное место (добавленные, модифицированные, удаленные... )
<jham> для бэкапов есть rsync и unison
<Henoxek> toxa, а не проще ли систему контроля версий юзать? чтобы иметь возможность возвращаться к состоянию, где файл еще не добавлен, не модифицирован либо не удален
<Henoxek> а, сорри, не читал мессаги выше.
<toxa> файлы изменяться будут не через команды системы контроля версий
<Henoxek> эм
<Henoxek> так там и нет команд для изменения файлов)
<jham> LANG=С diff -rq test1 test2 | grep differ | cut -f4 -d' '  <-- для раличных файлов.. для новых, свой костыль, итп. но это гон
<akirich> здрасти, нужна помощь.
<baronos> переходи сразу к вопросам, если кто знает ответ поможет)
<iseedeadpeople> здравствуйте, кто может что-нибудь подсказать на счет Perl на Ubuntu? :)
<jham> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jham> что нибудь подсказать - это офигеть можно
<akirich> обновлял ubuntu c 9.10 на 10.04.2 и не смог загрузится после апгрейда. Ни виндовый загрузчик ни груб, не запускаются, mbr восстанавливал MbrFix из сборки Alkid
<Henoxek> iseedeadpeople, whosyourdaddy? и какой счет у перла? виза, мастеркард?
<jham> подсказка: это зелёное в иголками
<iseedeadpeople> так, конкретизирую)) хочу научиться программировать на Perl, что для этого нужно?
<iseedeadpeople> именно под ubuntu
<Henoxek> ну ide может понадобиться, хотя можно обойтись и vim/nano
<jham> iseedeadpeople: http://www.perl.org/
<iseedeadpeople> спасибо
<jham> и apt-get install perl
<Henoxek> странно, что он не стоит по дефолту)
<jham> а кто там знает. можно всё поубивать )
<iseedeadpeople> читал на форуме, что юзают eclipse для кодинга на perl
<Henoxek> echo test test test?
<jham> iseedeadpeople: пробуй для начала просто редактором.
<Henoxek> ну вроде как в эклипсе есть нужный плагин
<Henoxek> можно попробовать просто без редактора
<iseedeadpeople> через gedit? а как компилить?
<Henoxek> напрямую запустить интерпретатор и построчно исполнять; хз как в перле, но в питоне такое возможно
<Henoxek> perl обычно не компилируют, ибо незачем
<baronos> я люблю линукс, поменял мать загрузился и она в боевой готовности)
<Resager> чем в убунте "просмотреть" и "вынуть файлы" из образа флешки .img ?
<skai> Resager: примонтируй ее и все
<Resager> мм)) пасиб)
<baronos> Друзья подкалывают, говорю пошел мыть посуду, а они мне "ты загугли, может есть скрип какой для мытья посуды"))
<novns> baronos, у друзей выдающееся чувство юмора
<Henoxek> баян же
<novns> только не в ту сторону выдающееся
<shenmue> есть посудомоечная машина
<Henoxek> фирмы the girlfriend
<Resager> Henoxek: этой фирмы моеШные машины подороже обычных обойдутся
<shenmue> дешевле жена
<novns> Henoxek, кстати, никто не пишет названия фирм с артиклем
<Henoxek> Resager ну они как МФУ. Лучше, чем просто однофункциональные устройства
<Resager> хм)) ну тогда да)
<Henoxek> novns у меня трояк по инглишу )
<Resager> Henoxek: есть много полезных плюшек, но также имеется модуль fucking brain %)
<Henoxek> да =( и нет кнопки на спине, как у электроника, чтобы отключить его
<novns> Resager, е...ый мозг?
<Resager> novns: у меня тоже тройка по инглишу, я хотел глагол))
<skai> @voice Resager
<go8765432> всем привет. вопрос: Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported как лечить ?
<skai> go8765432: никак
<go8765432> баг?
<Henoxek> скомпилированно криво наверное
<skai> go8765432: не все проги еще под гтк3 записаны.баг.репорти и жди исправления
<novns> go8765432, проверить с помощью ldd, с какими библиотеками линкуется
<go8765432> вроде есть репорты
<Henoxek> ну между репортом и исправлением есть интервал времени
<go8765432> я хотел по быстренькому)
<novns> если пытается одновременно с обоими версиями gtk+, то кто-то гениально скомпилировал
<go8765432> да ничё я не компилил
<go8765432> это просто из за gnome3 ppa
<go8765432> я так думаю
<go8765432> точнее из-за необдуманного апгрейда
<novns> что именно не работает?
<go8765432> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1667057.html говорят попробовать удалить гтк3
<go8765432> novns: да так ... настройка времени из гном-контрол-центра
<novns> убрать 3-ю гтк и подождать следующей версии убунты
<go8765432> оно за собой тянет огого сколько
<novns> а оно вам надо?
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> почему бы не настроить время через ntpdate и редактирование файла clock ?
<novns> Henoxek, почему бы не ходить всегда пешком?
<go8765432> Henoxek: да так и сделал
<go8765432> просто хотельсь что бы всё работало
<Henoxek> а смысл пролетать на самолете дистанцию от дома до продуктового киоска?
<go8765432> а если гтк2 удалить?
<novns> убунта - это дистрибьютив, для которго не обязательно знать внутренгости системы. "чтоб всё работало, и не мешало работать пользователю"
<go8765432> уже понял
<novns> для возни с системой есть другие более подходящие дистрибьютивы
<Henoxek> если это было бы так, пользователь вообще не должен был бы знать, что такое gtk+ )
<novns> а он и не должен
<novns> а если он зачем-то взялся подключать сторонние ppa и сломал систему, пускай просто переставит её с нуля
<novns> и не парится
<go8765432> ладн. пшол ещё погуглю
<go8765432> спс за советы)
<serega3907> привет ребят
<serega3907> онлайн игры типа вконтакте или в одноклассниках тупят из за отсутствия аппаратног ускорения или из за тоо сто у меня чтото  не так настроено?
<serega3907> проц AMD X2 5000+
<Henoxek> вероятно из-за flashplugin
<serega3907> кто нибудь пробовал эти игры? у вас так тормозит?
<serega3907> искал решение на форуме,то что нашел - пробовал но результата нет
<artus> пользуй хром, ниче в нем не тормозит
<alexzulu> ты лучше спроси играет ли в них кто.:)
<serega3907> им и пользуюсь
<serega3907> )))
<serega3907> я ж и спросил
<Umren> веселая ферма не такая веселая ?
<artus> эм, а хром и флеш у тя какие ?
<serega3907> я в них тож не играю,жена и племянница там рулит
<serega3907> хром 12.0.742.112
<Umren> или лучше спросить какая у него видюха и дрова :D
<serega3907> флеш хз 10.3 вроде
<serega3907> видео nvidia 9800 GT
<serega3907> дрова из репозитория
<serega3907> последние
<Umren> ну ниче не должно тормозить
<serega3907> 270.29
<Umren> так что все ок, расслабься
<serega3907> в том то и дело,железо не такое уж и слабое
<serega3907> :-)
<artus> sharikoff, а не скажеш почему у меня может отсутствовать var/log/asterisk/full ?
<serega3907> блин а че ш делать...
<serega3907> можно както проверить видеокарта принимает участие в обработке флеш?
<artus> serega3907, google-chrome  --enable-accelerated-2d-canvas --enable-accelerated-compositing
<go8765432> serega3907: попоробуй фф, оперу
<alexzulu> а точно дрова работают?
<iseedeadpeople> в фф тоже флеш тормозит шо ппц
<go8765432> serega3907: сравни
<serega3907> во во
<serega3907> тормозит
<go8765432> iseedeadpeople: у меня - нет, а в хроме - да
<artus> чей то у меня и hd не тормозит ) че у вас там тормозит, непонятно )
<iseedeadpeople> странно, надо попробовать хром...
<serega3907> на счет проверки дров,дайте пожалуйста комманду в терминале чтоб проверить фпс,забыл
<iseedeadpeople> hd не тормозит, тормозит ток флеш)
<skai> artus: а разве about:flags не проще?
<go8765432> artus: могу даже видео как-то снять в доказательство :)
<artus> skai, прикольно )))
<iseedeadpeople> никто не является счастливым обладателем lenovo y550p? не понятно почему он греется на пустом месте
<serega3907> bvt. дутщмщ и560
<serega3907> j[ ,kby
<skai> ага
<serega3907> та блин
<skai> верю верю
<serega3907> ))))))))))))
<skai> дутщмщ
<skai> полный дутщмщ
<serega3907> имею lenovo b 560
<serega3907> не греется
<serega3907> все ок
<skai> а зачем его иметь?его любить надо
<serega3907> и любить и иметь
<serega3907> не придирайся
<iseedeadpeople> я с винды захожу - вообще не греется, а в убунте ппц - печка
<serega3907> я не удивлен
<serega3907> там у тебя проц не i3 случайно?
<iseedeadpeople> он самый
<serega3907> забей на убунту
<go8765432> iseedeadpeople:  я где-то как-то читал, что кто-то что-то спалил в убунте на в своём ноте. но не помню где, что и когда :)
<iseedeadpeople> блин, ппц
<serega3907> пользуйся семеркой
<serega3907> видео intel GMA и nvidia M310 ?
<iseedeadpeople> да
<alexzulu> оптимус.:)
<iseedeadpeople> кстати на федоре тоже не греется
<iseedeadpeople> онли убунту
<iseedeadpeople> вообще не понимаю, почему так)
<serega3907> ну вот смотри,греется ппц,возможно тупить будет тачпад,этот оптимус на линуксе работать не будет)только встроенная видео),если вайфай у тебя broadcomm то у тебя будут проблемы с пингом при использовании орт батареи
<serega3907> на винде все просто отлично
<serega3907> видимо ты тоже об...бался с покупкой как и я
<serega3907> к сожалению
<iseedeadpeople> грусть тоска
<skai> грусть-тоска: грудь-доска
<serega3907> и еще минус,батарея на убунту держится около 2-х чсов в натяжку а на винде три с половиной
<go8765432> что-то с дровами возможно http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96452.0
<iseedeadpeople> да, это я тоже заметил
<Henoxek> надо вроде как тюнинговать ядро
<Henoxek> чтобы меньше расход был
<serega3907> возможно но остальные косяки всеравно останутся
<serega3907> тут либо продавать и брать ноут который более менее работает на убунту либо пользоваться семеркой
<serega3907> оптимус больше никогда не возьму и не советую никому,да и отойдет он скоро
<iseedeadpeople> я не знаю что мне делать с этою виндой... :(
<Umren> что за оптимус?
<serega3907> ребят кто помнит напишите команду проверки фпс
<serega3907> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/optimus_technology_ru.html
<Escsun> serega3907, все просто и легко)
<serega3907> на счет чего?
<Escsun> serega3907, у меня нетбук на винде был 5:37, а на линуксе 4:58
<Umren> serega3907, glxgears
<Escsun> serega3907, в итоге сделал на линуксе 6:48
<serega3907> во! спс!
<serega3907> чего?
<serega3907> часов?
<Escsun> serega3907, ага
<serega3907> на чем?
<serega3907> нетбук?
<Escsun> угу
<serega3907> )))
<serega3907> умница,тока реч о ноутбуке идет
<Escsun> и?
<Escsun> большая разница
<Escsun> никакой)
<serega3907> ну сделай на ноуте 6 часов работы?
<Escsun> не сделаю
<Escsun> процессор жрущий на ноутах)
<serega3907> блин ты сам себе противоречиш
<Escsun> лан мне вас не понять)
<serega3907> взаимно
<serega3907> за команду спс
<serega3907> )
<skai> а батарейка какой мощи?
<Escsun> skai, 5600 mAh
<Escsun> skai, правда уже 4700 ))
<skai> и всего 6 часов?
<skai> я на 2800 4 часа живу
<skai> спокойно
<skai> ноут
<skai> даж не нет
<Umren> в консоли?
<Escsun> skai, смотря что делать)
<Umren> с минимальной подсветкой? :)
<skai> в гуях
<Umren> и без сети %)
<skai> подсветка максимальная
<skai> +3жи момед
<serega3907> 31764 frames in 5.0 seconds
<serega3907> 28422 frames in 5.0 seconds
<serega3907> 28564 frames in 5.0 seconds
<serega3907> 30683 frames in 5.0 seconds
<serega3907> 31509 frames in 5.0 seconds
<skai> у мну лед дисплей, так что подсветка ему пофиг
<skai> @kick serega3907
<serega3907> че скажете?
<skai> что на минимуме, что на максимуме - без разницы потребление
<Escsun> skai, у меня подставка и жрущий еще атом батарею ...
<Escsun> и цп в день в среднем занято на 80-90 % ...
<skai> у мну кор2дуо
<serega3907> за что?
<Escsun> !paste | serega3907
<ubuntuhelp> serega3907: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<serega3907> ок
<skai> alexzulu: правила в топике первой ссылкой.если бы ты их читал - вопросов бы не было
<serega3907> можно было и без кика
<alexzulu> skai, :)
<skai> serega3907: правила в топике первой ссылкой.если бы ты их читал - вопросов бы не было
<skai> alexzulu: спи
<alexzulu> skai, так не даёшь. хайлайтишь.:)
<serega3907> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636918/
<serega3907> только обрабатывает все это процессор походу,т.к. загрузка проца 80-90 %
<serega3907> это нормально или нет?
<Escsun> serega3907, это много
<serega3907> много нагрузка на проц всмысле?
<Escsun> serega3907, у меня такая загрузка только когда я видео конвертирую или программу из сорцов собираю)
<serega3907> во блин
<Escsun> serega3907, вот и подумай)
<serega3907> хде копать?
<Escsun> serega3907, htop
<serega3907> видеодрайвер?
<Escsun> serega3907, и смотри кто виноват
<Escsun> serega3907, да погоди ты ругать на видео драйвер
<serega3907> так грузит та утилита
<Escsun> serega3907, конечно тогда у тебя будет 2 часа тока))
<serega3907> z c gr
<serega3907> я с ПК
<Escsun> serega3907, у тебя он на всю мощь работает
<serega3907> стой
<serega3907> давай попорядку
<jham> подскажите, если в россии на мобильник, который не в зоне действия или отключен, поступает звонок (попытка), будет ли хозяин этого мобильника оповещён о попытке, когда его мобильник будет вновь включен/в сети? по смске там, или вроде.
<serega3907> в покое или на обычных сайтах серфить то проц отдыхает
<serega3907> если запустить в браузере игру на флеш то сразу проц сильно грузится
<serega3907> запускаю glxgears
<Escsun> serega3907, во
<Escsun> serega3907, теперь я понял причину
<serega3907> и он грузит проц 80-90%
<Escsun> !flash | serega3907
<ubuntuhelp> serega3907: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<serega3907> у меня x86
<Escsun> serega3907, там ссылка в конце
<Escsun> serega3907, да епрсте слушай сначала
<Escsun> serega3907, сделай как там
<serega3907> ок
<Escsun> serega3907, и он не будет жрать цп и тормозить
<serega3907> мне б помоч бы
<serega3907> чет я там ниче не понял
<serega3907> http://goo.gl/QAgNy что тут делать? (((
<serega3907> Escsun
<Escsun> serega3907, http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/05/fullscreen-flash-in-linux.html
<Escsun> serega3907, ниже ссылка))
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<skai> же
<skai> что делать
<serega3907> стойте
<serega3907> с чего начать?
<serega3907> добавить ппа?
<Escsun> skai, ты его запутал)
<skai> serega3907: начни с того, что найди работу. потом заведи девушку.накопи на квартиру.и все.жизнь устроена:)
<Escsun> skai, зачем ему 64 битный флеш на 32-х битной убунте ?))
<skai> Escsun: ну я хз.он выдал ссылку
<serega3907> skai ты хоть че нить путнее напишеш?
<skai> serega3907: отменяю предыдущую установку.найди очки и прочти надпись по нормальному.отделяя смысловые участки, которые итак отделены точками
<serega3907> Escsun давай сначала,плиз
<serega3907> нужно добавить ппа?
<serega3907> ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<serega3907> ?
<baronos> да
<baronos> потом обновить, и потом установить!
<serega3907> можно команды,пожалуйста
<serega3907> ?
<baronos> либо через чентр приложений либо синаптик, либо sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<Wizard1> народ подскажите пожалуйста где взять аплейты для гнома
<baronos>  serega3907: обновить репозиторий не забудь
<serega3907> добавил коммандой,sudo apt-get update сделал
<serega3907> далее
<serega3907> sudo apt-get install
<serega3907> ?
<Wizard1> и название программы
<baronos> да, и название программы которую хочешь установить
<Wizard1>  которую хочешь поставить
<serega3907> я понял))) тупой вопрос а что ставить? adobe flash plugin for x86-64 ???
<serega3907> Escsun
<baronos> ну судя по ссылке которую ты дал то это adobe flash plugin for x86-64
<serega3907> не удалось найти пакет
<baronos> adobe-flashplugin вот твой пакет
<Wizard1> народ подскажите где темы взять для гнома
<skai> gnome-look.org
<serega3907> ребят ну че,никто не поможет?
<baronos> serega3907: я тебе написал название плагина
<jham> serega3907: apt-cache search flash
<baronos> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<serega3907> Уже установлена самая новая версия adobe-flashplugin
<serega3907> значит есть
<serega3907> теперь
<serega3907> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/05/fullscreen-flash-in-linux.html
<baronos> у тебя в фф тормозит флешь?
<serega3907> там я сделал три команды
<baronos> полезно использовать tab в терминале если что))
<megido> ку
<megido> подскажите вайн существует в пакетах?
<skai> да
<megido> или хотя бы в сорцах
<megido> а где скачать?
<skai> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<megido> мне нужно поставить на машину на какой инета нет
<skai> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<megido> там написано только как его из репов поставить
<skai> b cfvb htgs lfys
<skai> и сами репы даны
<skai> зайди на них и сам скачай пакеты.или осиль уже скрипт загрузки в синаптике
<Umren> megido, sudo apt-get install wine
<megido> ты читаеш че пишу не?
<Umren> не
<megido> мне нужно поставить на машину на какой инета нет!!!!!!!!1
<Umren> больше восклицательных знаков
<Umren> megido, aptitude download -> потом перемещаешь пакеты на машину
<Umren> и инсталируешь
<megido> ша попробуем
<Resager> Тут войс имеет какой-нибудь социальный статус?)))
<megido> куда оно качает пакеты?
<skai> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<Resager> окей
<skai> megido: var cache apt archives
<Umren> Resager, да.. зовется "скоро забаненный"
<Umren> megido, куда хочешь
<baronos> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/
<skai> megido: crossover games скачай
<skai> один файл - все что надо
<Umren> дык он же проприатный
<megido> Umren: ты хоть зам знаеш че качает аптитуда?
<megido> или так от фонаря пишешь?
<Umren> ага
<baronos> megido: тут глянь wine http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/
<megido> rpm убунта запускает вобще?
<UNIm95> megido инопланетяне в помощь
<UNIm95> megido я не шучу
<deedzhey> шатлворд же космонавт
<UNIm95> !alien|megido
<ubuntuhelp> megido: RPM — система управления пакетов RedHat. Ubuntu использует !APT систему, не RPM. RPM-пакеты не поддерживаются (с помощью пакета alien Вы можете их установить, но это довольно опасно).
<megido> опасно тем что прилетят инопланетяне каким это не нравиццо?
<sig_wal1> да
<deedzhey> а дебы трудно было скачать?
<UNIm95> megido нет. круче. твой комп превратится в портал
<UNIm95> megido вопрос а нафига тебе рпм? у деба самый большой репозиторий
<megido> ну я выполнил aptitude download wine , и оно скачало файл 3 килобайта
<UNIm95>  !wine|megido
<ubuntuhelp> megido: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<megido> какой открывается в центре приложений
<megido> давай ты сам туда зайдеш и поищеш та деб пакеты какие МОЖНА СКАЧАТЬ
<UNIm95> megido nt,t ye;ty dfqy d lheujq rjvg ,tp bytnf&
<sig_wal1> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<UNIm95> megido вайн нужен для компа  без инета?
<megido> да
<baronos> http://dev.carbon-project.org/debian/wine-unstable/ вот исходники вроде
<UNIm95> megido ось какая?
<UNIm95> *дистр
<megido> убунту сатаник там
<UNIm95> megido на какой убунте базируется?
<megido> маверик
<deedzhey> megido, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+packages
<UNIm95> megido 1) иди на сайт вайна. 2) качай пакеты для убунты 3) заливай на флешку
<UNIm95> megido ещё вопросы?
<[Raiden]> потом не окажется что не хватило  99 зависимостей?
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> лучше сеть поднять
<[Raiden]> и из репов, чем через флешки
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: человеку вроде объяснили
<[Raiden]> ясн
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: что за символ?
<[Raiden]>  - это глюк моего клиента
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: ок
<[Raiden]> иногда в начало строки втыкается
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а что за клиент?
<[Raiden]> kvirc 4.0.2
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: use pidgin  luke
<[Raiden]> no, thanx
<[Raiden]> )
 * UNIm95 надеется на отсутствие клиенто срача
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: чего так?
<[Raiden]> квикр более для ирц  подходит. Альясы на команды, легкий скриптинг и т.д.
<[Raiden]> пиджин я пользую только для аси и жабера, там мне его хватает
<Resager> после добавления сайта командой a2ensite апач рестартить в обяз?
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] так у пиджина плагин для ирки есть
<[Raiden]> мне лень спорить. И по сути, какая тебе разница в чем я тут сижу?
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] да так. просто спросил
<[Raiden]> ну мой ответ всё тот же. Что бы писать плагины надо быть прогграмистом.
<[Raiden]> поэтому квирк для меня гибче
<deedzhey> [Raiden], а в каких целях ты используешь "легкий скриптинг"?
<baronos> стоит ли ставить дрова нвидии 280 версии?)
<UNIm95> deedzhey он здесь админ
<[Raiden]> идент к сервисам, ботам, и для всякого флуда типа np:
<[Raiden]> и не только здесь
<[Raiden]> например, как прикрутить вывод трека из клементина в текущий канал? :)
<[Raiden]> в пиджине
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: сорри чего?
<deedzhey> [Raiden], а что еще пробовал из специализированных клиентов, чьи возможности тебя не удовлетворили?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: плейер такой
<deedzhey> но вывод трека, по-моему, сомнительное достоинство
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: можно спалиться
<UNIm95> )
<deedzhey> пиджин вроде, ритмбокс умеет, только зачем
<[Raiden]> deedzhey: не удовлетворили все кроме mirc и kvirc , ну и вичат поддежку скриптов и много опций умеет, только  я бывает его закрываю вместе с терминалом :)
<deedzhey> [Raiden], xchat тоже?
<Escsun> deedzhey, хчат не нужен)
<baronos> решаеться вопрос о сохранении номера телефона при смене оператора)
<deedzhey> Escsun, вчерашнее трололо не нужно
<[Raiden]> хчат почти подходит, там можно на перле поскриптить. Но там нету например разной кодировки на каждый канал, а в квирк и вичате есть
<[Raiden]> всётаки получился холивар )
<UNIm95> угу(
<skai> megido: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-synaptic.html
<deedzhey> [Raiden], первый дельный пример во всех обсуждениях клиентов, походу
<[Raiden]> если заходить в ирц и чиста писать, то пиджина хватит. Я так делаю в других чатах - наверное поэтому хватает его.
<[Raiden]> в общем это мои личные заморочки )
<deedzhey> ну, тебя про них и  спрашивали
<skai> ребяяята
<sig_wal1> а?
<skai> есть кто в блогспоте разбирающийся?
<baronos> О_о скайп починился походу, я скачал alsa-lib_1.0.24.1-0ubuntu6.debian воткнуть пытался но вроде как не прошло версия не изменилась, но за то хрип исчез) гыы))
<Umren> !skai | ask
<ubuntuhelp> ask: С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<Umren> хы
<Umren> !skai | umren
<ubuntuhelp> Umren, please see my private message
<Umren> мда не так написал запрос :)
<Umren> ну вощем ты понял
<deedzhey> правильно писать вотчем
<skai> Umren: тут не конкретный вопрос
<deedzhey> найми специалиста, он тебе все сделает
<Kyshtynbai> Господа, кто какие современные игры умудрялся запускать под вайном?
<Umren> wow, starcraft 2 :D
<Umren> counter-strike source
<Umren> последнее плохо работает :) мало фпс
<skai>  я что угодно запускал
<Umren> кризис?
<skai> даж кризис на старом компе гонял
<Resager> кризис на старом? О_о
<skai> на 8600 без тормозов шел
<Umren> кризис на старом под вайном
<skai> ну я его год назад продал.и купил ноут
<Umren> круто
<Resager> у меня на 8600 даже в винде не шёл(
<skai> дык кризису то сколько лет
<skai> у мну и кризис(с хорошей графой) и ассасинс крид
<skai> крид на максимуме вообще
<Umren> игрочишка
<Resager> ассасин крид у мну шёл.. мб ты на 8600 и гта4 стартил?
<skai> Umren: я давно уже играю только в старые игры
<Umren> муды?
<skai> и гта на 8600 работало.на средних настройках (а часть и на максимуме)
<Umren> или эмулятор снес
<baronos> если кто запустит Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 alterIWnet отпишитесь пожалуйста, просто он требует net.Framework 3.5 который не ставиться гад (((
<skai> Umren: не.ничего годного не выпускают.мм6 и мм8, соулбрингер, суммонер, казаки, дьябла вторая - вот наше всье
<Umren> все игры от ЕА требуют стопитсот фреймворков и регистраций, это печалит :D
<skai> !winetricks | baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos: winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<Kyshtynbai> Соулбрингер одна из лучших рпг
<Umren> skai, дьябла третья ?
<Umren> лучшая рпг это фаллаут и балдурс гейт :)
<skai> аки, дьябла вторая - вот наш (С)
<baronos> простая версия колды идет, а вот alterIWnet требует фреймворк
<Kyshtynbai> атмосфера незабываемая, где б её теперь взять. да как запустить... только в виртуалке, разве что.
<skai> фоллаут первый и второй тож
<Umren> третий тоже хорош
<Umren> и new vegas отличный
<skai> Kyshtynbai: на рутрекере есть
<Kyshtynbai> А что, третья дьябла вышла 0_о?
<skai> запускается в винце отлично
<skai> как родной
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо, качну!
<Umren> Kyshtynbai, вконце/начале след года :) пока играем в ск2
<Umren> а ну еще морровинд и обливион skai ты забыл  :)
<skai> нуууу обливион надоелает быстро
<baronos> quake 3))
<skai> да и врядли на встроенном интеле он отлично пойдет
<skai> baronos: и ку3
<skai> нативная
<Umren> ку2 круче
<skai> и герои 3
<skai> пятые жаль не тянет ноут
<Kyshtynbai> Герои и невервинтер найтс качал с рутрекера, Сборки под линукс, идёт идеально обе.
<Umren> skai, балдурс гейт 2 поиграй
<Umren> skai, я думаю звание лучшей рпг у тебя сменится :)
<skai> я ее с детства помню:)
<skai> неее
<skai> лучшая - фол2
<Umren> мне бг больше нравится
<baronos> +1
<skai> зер из ноу рпг зен фоллаут 2 и избранные - пророк его
<Umren> третий фол не хуже второго ) правда это полушутер уже
<baronos> арканум хороша была)
<skai> третий фол - не фол
<Umren> да, хороша
<skai> во.суммонер
<Umren> skai, ок третий фол - обливион с пушками
<Umren> но он всеравно очень крут
<skai> там история и квесты замутили не хуже, чем в соулбрингере:)
<skai> не умеют такие игры сча делать
<Umren> планескейп тормент? :)
<skai> соулбрингер
<Umren> не играл в planescape что ли?
<skai> еще в стране игр (или в каком еще старом журнале) помню статью. завязка - как сказка. развязка - страданье :) про него
<skai> пол лета искал тот журнал в сети.так и не нашел:(
<Umren> вобщем твое представление об рпг - сплош старье и то не все игры %)
<skai> не:)современные тож ниче бывают:)
<skai> магия крови
<Umren> это современная?
<skai> златогорье кстати советую:)
<Umren> ей лет 6 уже
<skai> ну не умеют сейчас делать годные рпг
<skai> чтобы и история
<skai> и стиль
<Umren> в проглом году вышел new vegas
<skai> только графика в играх есть
<Umren> и история и стиль и нелинейность
<Umren> офигенная игра
<skai> фоллаут 3 му разочаровал
<skai> очень
<Umren> а меня нет
<skai> столько ждал.и они смогли убить всю атмосферу фоллаута
<Umren> это другая игра, одна франшиза
<baronos> так же и сталкер ждал долго а как поиграл что то не сильно впечатлило, вот за диабло 3 переживаю сейчас)
<Umren> поиграй в биошок
<Umren> очень крутая игра, обе части взахлеб прошел недавно :)
<baronos> А в последнее время играть вообще не тянет, что то надоело)
<Sergey_IT> стареешь )
<Resager> а у меня видюха не позволяет
<Umren> когда постоянно за компом работаешь.. то на игры уже не особо тянет )
<Sergey_IT> какая?
<Resager> Umren: вово
<Resager> и это тоже
<Resager> Sergey_IT: 7300
<Sergey_IT> разговор пенсионеров на скамеечке ))
<Resager> ну так и будет)) лет через 30, будете сидеть на скамейке и обсуждать кто кого в онлайн гаме делал)
<Resager> а школота будет играть в.. эээ.. ну может 3д онлайншутеры, которые будут на облачных серверах обрабатываться)
<KyuuBe> *сидеть в виртуальной реальности на скамейке
<Sergey_IT> Resager, через 30 лет? Что то слабо
<shenmue> есть же квака в браузере
<Resager> KyuuBe: ну может и так)
<KyuuBe> я думаю тут большинство на пенсии будет в онлаин игры рубиться
<Resager> Sergey_IT: хм.. ну да... в 50 лет-то.. ну мона и больше)) всё равно уже сейчас здоровья нифига нет
<Umren> до этих 50 дожить еще надо
<Sergey_IT> слабаки
<Umren> сотовые телефоны = рак мозга, компьютерное излучение от монитора = импотенция и рак роговицы глаза, постоянное сидение = убитый позвоночник, еще сюда прибавьте направильное питание йтшника :D
<Umren> до 50ти уже в инвалидной коляске или с синдромом альцгеймера короч
<gxoptg> привет
<KyuuBe> ой да ладно
<baronos> геморой еще к тому же(
<Resager> Umren: из-за долгого сидения не только позвоночник, но и потенция, суставы и т.д.
<Umren> да, геморой забыл )
<Umren> но он легко лечится
<KyuuBe> геморой и прочее и без компов было
<skai> в старости поставлю крестокоробку с ментальныым тырфейсом ии буду играть
<Resager> комп нас уибвает)
<Umren> а вот позвоночник нет
<Sergey_IT> страшилки... но меня это обойдет
<KyuuBe> а еще бухло вместо компов свое дело делало
<Resager> skai: ага, а ещё стул-унитаз и холодильник по правую руку))
<skai> не.я не такой ленивый
<Resager> skai: я про старость)
<KyuuBe> ничего не меняется кроме вредных факторов
<Sergey_IT> 50 - это не старость
<skai> Sergey_IT: он еще очень молод.для него 50 - недостижимая старость
<gxoptg> кому не трудно, помогите http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=158366
<Resager> skai: да я какбэ рассчитываю прожить лет 70-80 :)
<Kyshtynbai> Weechat кто-то юзает? Как вверх-вниз по буферу ездить?
<Umren> попробуй пейдж ап :)
<Kyshtynbai> О, спасибо.
<gxoptg> "Введите пароль для разблокирования связки ключей «Основная»
<gxoptg> Приложение хочет получить доступ к связке ключей «Основная», но она заблокирована"
<gxoptg> такой запрос высвечивается 3 раза при каждом запуске системы. пункт "автоматически подключать при входе в систему" серый (недоступен). как можно сделать, чтобы эта связка автоматически подключалась?
<Umren> зря ты так :D
<Henoxek> какой утилитой чатиться можно в баше? с другим залогиненным юзером
<Henoxek> все время забываю её название =\
<DenSpirit> посоветуйте среду разработки с++
<Henoxek> eclipse cdt
<gxoptg> net beans
<Umren> eclipse, code:blocks
<gxoptg> бесплатная и русифицированная
<Henoxek> а зачем русифицированная?
<Umren> http://www.codeblocks.org/
<gxoptg> ну удобнее
<Henoxek> кодеблокс вроде вендо-ориентированный
<Umren> ytl
<Umren> нед
<Henoxek> я как-то его ставил
<DenSpirit> code:blocks нормально то есть будет
<Henoxek> там в качестве шаблонных проектов были исключительно win32 app и win32 console
<DenSpirit> через репы если поставлю порядок?
<Henoxek> ни слова про shared libraries или elf 32
<Umren> очевидно что такого быть не может :D
<Sergey_IT> DenSpirit, зависит от задач
<gxoptg> люди, ну пожалуйста, ответьте, не ленитесь
<gxoptg> "Введите пароль для разблокирования связки ключей «Основная»
<gxoptg> Приложение хочет получить доступ к связке ключей «Основная», но она заблокирована"
<Henoxek> алсо для c++ не помешает хороший автодополнитель кода. Наилучший, к сожалению, в vs. Более-менее в eclipse. Про net beans'овский не знаю, не пользовал его
<gxoptg> такой запрос высвечивается 3 раза при каждом запуске системы. пункт "автоматически подключать при входе в систему" серый (недоступен). как можно сделать, чтобы эта связка автоматически подключалась?
<DenSpirit> я просто глупая школота
<DenSpirit> на винде пользовался vs2005, но только для консольных приложений
<Sergey_IT> DenSpirit, CodeLite
<Umren> DenSpirit, поставь через ppa https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/codeblocks
<Henoxek> vs2010 over wine )
<DenSpirit> на оф есть
<[Raiden]> побаяню http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31051
<gxoptg> "Henoxek 20:49:43
<Umren> а тьфу там нету ппа :D
<gxoptg> алсо для c++ не помешает хороший автодополнитель кода. Наилучший, к сожалению, в vs. Более-менее в eclipse. Про net beans'овский не знаю, не пользовал "
<gxoptg> в нет беанс тоже норм
<vdrandom> ideсрачик?
<Henoxek> мне в eclipse'овском кое-что не нравится, хотя может это как-то можно пофиксить
<Henoxek> суть в том, что он в списке выдает прототипы, а мне этого там совершенно не надо
<Umren> в эклипсе можно все
<Henoxek> надо кратко там имена методов и имена аргументов в скобках
<Umren> вопрос в том сколько времени ты убьешь на его настройку :)
<Henoxek> а полный прототип пусть будет подсказкой всплывающей
<DenSpirit> eclipse весит 258 метров. он под KDE или всегда такой?
<Henoxek> он на java
<Henoxek> eclipse-sdk что ли?
<Henoxek> кстати нетбинс тоже на джаве
<Umren> и интеллиж идеа
<Henoxek> только vs не на джаве
<Henoxek> но она наверное на .net
<Umren> поэтому ее нету на линуксе :D
<gxoptg> ну да)
<gxoptg> а тут сидит кто-то кто ну польщуется Убунту?
<skai> gxoptg: нет ессесно
<skai> мы их убили
<Henoxek> очень удачный вопрос для канала про убунту
<skai> тут тольо вантузятнеги сидят
<Henoxek> =)
<Umren> сплошные аплофаги и виндоюзеры
<gxoptg> )))) ну а вдруг?
<skai> artus: ты че в кпз?
<gxoptg> Henoxek: ))
<skai> Umren: как ты интересно макодрочеров назвал
<gxoptg> skai:та да)
<Sergey_IT> skai, ты чего такое сказал?
<Umren> люблю я их =)
<Umren> пора домой :)
<skai> Umren: хорошие же люди:)
<gxoptg> небольшой опросик: через что вы сейчас читаете этот канал? я, напр., через empathy
<skai> а он их какими то фагами обозвал
<DenSpirit> pidgin
<skai> вичат торт!
<Sergey_IT> gxoptg, напрямую телепатю
<gxoptg> эт как?
<Henoxek> xchat
<gxoptg> а...
<artus> @devoice artus
<skai> artus: сбежал:)
 * artus совершил побег
<artus> гг
<skai> artus: за что тя вертухаи прибили то?
<artus> то я сам себя_
<skai> аааа
<skai> гордый самурай
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: что-то мне подсказывает , что с эмпати больше никого
<skai> [Raiden]: дык вичатотортость то никто не отменял
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> [Raiden], ну да... а чего? его что, никто ну любит? лично меня устраивают почти все стандартн. приложени
<gxoptg> *яъ
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: даже banshee ?
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> да! почти)
<gxoptg> а кто чем юзает?
<[Raiden]> Верю в общем-то. Но когда я начал использовать убунту, впо умолчанию шел pidgin , хотя тут я в kvirc
<skai> банши проц жрать любит
<skai> держу тока ради яподика
<[Raiden]> ритмбокс\эксайле, клементин, амарок по идее умеют айпод
<skai> ну баньши был установлен.лен сносить и ставить ритмбокс
<[Raiden]> ну ясно
<skai> у амарока есть глюк в кедах.он яподы не понимает, если название не с i а с I
<skai> то есть надо для юдева правило писать и ждать багфикс
<gxoptg> мне стандартные нравятся тем, что они хорошо в систему интегрированы
<[Raiden]> а я плейер с базой использую только потому , что там опция есть - 50 случайных треков. + не очень хочу заниматься конвертацией.
<[Raiden]> А всякие там баньши никогда не будут понимать cue
<[Raiden]> ну и в общем так получилось что clementine
<skai> я слушаю через дедбиф
<Kyshtynbai> А я подсел на консольный плеер herrie.
<Henoxek> я вот хочу поюзать mpd и mpc. Это реальная штука или нет?
<skai> у мпд через пульсу конфликты с влц.абыдна.а через альсу - звук софтварно не покрутить
<[Raiden]> в общем дефолт он наверное должен быть, но юзать его не обязятельно. Думаю тот же Биньши может не продержаться долго как плейер по умолчанию.
<vdrandom> аэ
<vdrandom> какие такие конфликты?
<Henoxek> баньши вроде бы неодобряем rms
<artus> баньша ваааще неодобряем
<artus> vdrandom, даеш конфликты
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: mpd неплохая штука, по крайней мере в связке Sonata , mpc не довелось поюзать.
<gxoptg> artus, чего?
<skai> [Raiden]: mpc -простой консольный управленец
<skai> к демону
<skai> mpc toggle
<[Raiden]> я знаю
<skai> mpc play
<artus> сонатой хорошо плейлистом управлять для мпд
<skai> без морд и всего
<vdrandom> а ещё ncmpc и ncmpcpp клёвые
<skai> удобно на хоткеи управлять
<artus> а уж запустить или пауза то да, mpc
<skai> ncmpc - некурсес клиент
<skai> для любителей огнелисов - советую music player minion дополнение
<skai> годная морда
<Henoxek> а играть стримы оно может? (mpd сталобыть)
<vdrandom> может
<vdrandom> и сам стримить умеет
<Henoxek> ну это же основная фича)
<artus> чей то скушно, перевести систему чтоль на новый винт
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Вот это для меня актуально
<Kyshtynbai> Ты как это собираешься делать? dd?
<artus> да нафиг мне дд
<[Raiden]> переведи. Я последний раз когда менялл хдд - перенес. Капельку , но пошустрей.
<skai> dmay: братушка
<artus> у меня и таром все прекрасено переезжает)
<skai> dmay: как тя тут не хватало
<Kyshtynbai> А загрузачный сектор?
<artus> dmay, слооонеееееггггг ))))
<Kyshtynbai> *Загрузочный.
<vdrandom> Kyshtynbai, его создать - дело трёх команд
<Kyshtynbai> В студию!
<vdrandom> ну или чуть больше, не помню уже точно
<artus> Kyshtynbai, нетинстал, базовая система, и на нее разворачивается бекап ) 10ть мин времени )
<[Raiden]> на самом деле можно перенести mc ,  форматим раздел, маунтим и ф5 от рута наверное лучше и с галкой сохранять права.
<vdrandom> чрутаемся и grub-install с соответствующими параметрами
<vdrandom> я развлекался, без ребута на свежий хард систему ставил :)
<vdrandom> в трёх или четырёх чрутах :
<vdrandom> :)
<Kyshtynbai> Это надо обдумать).
<[Raiden]> я недавно заходил в федору чрутом, из убунты. Хотел с yum поиграться.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а вообще береш в руки клонзилу и понеслась)
<[Raiden]> релиз федорки с гном3 у многих интерес поднял к ним. Даже я не удержался.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пощупать
<skai> убрать с ливцд вгет - федора идет фтопку
<Sergey_IT> с переносом вообще проблем нет...
<[Raiden]> фстаб только
<[Raiden]> можно правда корень маунтить всегда как VOLUME=root , и соотв метки делать на разделах.
<[Raiden]> кстати интересно, как среагирует маунт если есть 2 раздела с одинаковой меткой )
<[Raiden]> наверное выберет первый подходящий на сда
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], как-то было с одинаковым uuid )))
<Kyshtynbai> Или rsync напрячь...
<artus> uuid правитцо в полторы минуты
<artus> так что не проблема )
<Sergey_IT> корень примонтировался на одном диске, а хоме на другом
<[Raiden]> artus: как ууид сменить на конкретный?
<artus> [Raiden], я про поменять в fstab
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Sergey_IT> artus, а если они одинаковые?
<vdrandom> а такое разве бывает?
<vdrandom> это же ж хэш
<shenmue> а метка всмысле?
<shenmue> два сда и сда что ли?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> UUID
<shenmue> хм... а как уиды совпали? оО
<artus> Sergey_IT, кто одинаковые ?
<Sergey_IT> uuid ы
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, dd  диск в диск
<artus> [Raiden], uuidgen | xargs tune2fs /dev/hdaX -U ; vol_id /dev/hdaX
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> гипотетически можно и конкретный скормить tune2fs
<artus> вобщем сменить можно )
<[Raiden]> скринлеты ещё живы
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/new-screenlets-version-014-brings.html
<vdrandom> гы
<vdrandom> плазмоиды для гнома
<vdrandom> скринлеты не падают?
<[Raiden]> когда я смотрел вполне рабочие были. ) но давно уже.
<vdrandom> пофиг, рабочие или нет
<vdrandom> главное, чтобы не падали
<vdrandom> всегда забавляли часы посреди десктопа
<shenmue> хыхы
<vdrandom> это, конечно, модно, но за окнами их всё равно не видно
<[Raiden]> двое часов - это классика
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> vdrandom
<vdrandom> R
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/x_3df89a0b.jpg ты об этом?
<vdrandom> лол, да
<vdrandom> прозрачная панель на пёстром фоне
<vdrandom> одобряю
<shenmue>  vdrandom года два назад нарисовал после просмотра скринов http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/пуцк.jpg
<artus> shenmue, а у тя нет такой картинки ток под 2560x1280 ? ))) как валпапер )
<shenmue> нету. моник 1024 всего а эту просто в вк в албомы убунту тогда закинул
<shenmue> самому можно сделать
<shenmue> единственный полезный коментарий был это ШГ =)
<vdrandom> операунайт, ня
<vdrandom> а пуцк да, жызненно
<shenmue> что за опера найт?
<vdrandom> operaunite
<shenmue> аа... ну да. юзаю постоянно
<shenmue> я обычно говорю юнейт
<DenSpirit> подскажите глупой школоте маны по созданию простеньких серверов
<shenmue> сбор из железа что ли?
<DenSpirit> ?
<DenSpirit> у меня есть домашний компьютер с доступом в интернет
<DenSpirit> предположим, мне нужно создать сервер и выложить его в сеть
<shenmue> ну.. погугли xampp
<shenmue> просто сервера не может быть. севрвер сразу делают для чего то. там файлопомойка или почтовый
<DenSpirit> ну а если простой index.html доступный по ip?
<DenSpirit> ?
<shenmue> не знаю =)
<DenSpirit> ><
<DenSpirit> ладно
<artus> python -m SimpleHTTPServer http сервер ) ftpserver.py -wp 21 фтп) почуствуй себя крутым админом )
<artus> я фигею с таких целей , создать сервер, причем какой нить и выложить в сеть)
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, "создать сервер и выложить его в сеть" - это круто
<DenSpirit> прошу прощения
<vdrandom> ты не проси
<vdrandom> ты разбирайся, какие серверы бывают, и как они работают
<artus> если работают)
<vdrandom> если знать, как они работают, можно заставить работать же :)
<Sergey_IT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%28%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5%29
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/d/8/e/5/f/3b585e933056bbad7a8635fa440.jpg
<vdrandom> о
<vdrandom> Sergey_IT, в гугле нашлось что ли? :)
<DenSpirit> допустим,я хочу создать FTP-сервер
<DenSpirit> что мне надо прочитать в первую очередь?
<vdrandom> man
<artus> мануал как пользоватцо гуглом
<vdrandom> соответствующего сервера
<vdrandom> конфиг
<vdrandom> ну да, и гугл
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install proftpd или vsftpd
<vdrandom> [Raiden], а вот с этим я бы не спешил :)
<[Raiden]> а дальше либо мануал либо гугл
<vdrandom> пусть погуглит сначала, разберётся, что именно ему нужно
<Sergey_IT> vdrandom, долго искал (
<vdrandom> главное - нашёл
<[Raiden]> за последние лет 40 в фтп мало что изменилось ) Вопрос только по какой программе гуглить справку.
<vdrandom> начать надо с конфгиов. у proftpd они неплохо закомментированы, например
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: те что выше два самых популярных. В общем-то работают сразу после установки.
<DenSpirit> proftpd ставится
<vdrandom> [Raiden], там как минимум надо настроить каталоги
<Drane> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ
<ubuntuhelp> Drane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Drane> Окай, окай.
<DenSpirit> inetd это пакет?
<DenSpirit>  proftpd-basic идет?
<vdrandom> это демон. и да, ставится пакетом
<nya> есть ман по кубунте в формате пдф или подобное..
<vdrandom> ман по операционке? ват?
<Drane> можно зигу кинуть?
<DenSpirit> ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration. ЧЯДНТ?
<nya> логично.. тогда по кедам желательно рус.
<AndreX> DenSpirit, Check your configuration - конфиги ковыряй
<Sergey_IT> nya, на каком-нибудь языке может и найдешь...
<DenSpirit> $ sudo proftpd
<DenSpirit> compname - fatal: Операция для сокета применена к не-сокету
<DenSpirit> оО
<Drane> подскажите канал, где можно покидать зиги )
<DenSpirit> глупая школота хочет помощь...
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, сообщения об ошибках надо читать
<vdrandom> перечитай и подумай, что оно значит
<vdrandom> потом перечитай ещё раз, обрати внимание на ключевое слово "configuration". Подумай ещё раз. :)
<DenSpirit> я там мало что увидел
<DenSpirit> честно
<AndreX> DenSpirit,  в гугл насторойка proftpd
<vdrandom> !proftpd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='proftpd'
<vdrandom> хм
<DenSpirit> есть!
<Drane> DenSpirit, нет, просто ужасно скучно, на самом деле...
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: в /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf должно быть ServerType            standalone , иначе тебе придется ещё почитать про xinetd
<[Raiden]> после правки конфига надо sudo service proftpd restart
<[Raiden]> или stop \ start по вкусу
<[Raiden]> если конфиг покажется странным - попробуй vsftpd
<DenSpirit> ну... он стартанул
<[Raiden]> ну и для проверки ftp://ник:пасс@locahost , анонимусы по умолчанию выкл.
<[Raiden]> по идее свою хомпапку увидишь
<DenSpirit> фиг
<DenSpirit> он не настроен
<Drane> убунту так и не встала на мое железо
<DenSpirit> он даже не знает,что ему показывать. если я прав
<vdrandom> я какбе намекал, что настраивать таки придётся :)
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: гомеен...я знаю
<[Raiden]> настраивать придется, но вообще с конфигом по умолч должно работать.
<[Raiden]> только для локалных юзероввввввв, без анонима
<artus> с конфигом по дефолту оно уже давно не работаеть
<[Raiden]> ну значит у меня особенный профтпд )
<DenSpirit> http://mannix.ru/prilozhenia/ustanovka-i-nastrojka-proftpd-na-ubuntu.html
<vdrandom> использовать сервера с дефолтными конфигами? это вообще нормально? :)
<DenSpirit> это чудо может мне помочь с пониманием?
<artus> vdrandom, ))
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: смотря какая задача. Если иметь доступ к $HOME то вполне
<artus> vdrandom, прально, конфиги надо из заначек доставать) после того как их туда сложиш)
<artus> если иметь доступ к home то sftp с головой
<artus> даже под офтопиком
<vdrandom> [Raiden], если иметь доступ к $HOME, то надо настраивать ssh и использовать sftp
<artus> ибо там есть winscp
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: вполне
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: )
<[Raiden]> я например без понятия как передать файл по ссш , не прочитав мануал, а как забрать с фтп - знаю
<[Raiden]> в общем это к вопросу не относится )
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: Наверное поможет, как первый шаг в настройке    )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я тебе подскажу: scp
<Drane> у меня
<Drane> Pentium D 3.21Ghz (2CPU)
<Drane> DDR2 1024 + 2048
<Drane> HD5850 GDDR5 1024
<Drane> Мать от EpoX, на чипсете от интел, точно могу потом сказать.
<Drane> Так вот. На это железо не ставится Ubuntu (походу ничего на ядре Linux) и даже Win7 ведет себя также как Ubuntu - виснет наглухо при работе с LiveCD или установке.
<artus> @kick Drane flood
<[Raiden]> Drane: симптомы какие?
<artus> !paste | Drane
<ubuntuhelp> Drane: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DenSpirit> какая строчка в конфиге указывает директорию сервера?
<Drane> прошу прощения
<[Raiden]> виснет тихо, без какой-либо ругани?
<Drane> [Raiden], просто намертво, в логах ничего.
<Drane> не реагирует ни на что, даже на хард-power, только reset.
<[Raiden]> Drane: фиг знает тогда, если в вин7 так же, то 3 причины могу придумать: 1. перегрев, 2. проблемы   \недостаток питалова , 3. глючная память
<vdrandom> memtest не помешал бы, ага
<[Raiden]> Начинай с проверки температуры
<[Raiden]> и рамы )
<AndreX> DenSpirit, DefaultRoot /patch/dir
<[Raiden]> В общем вопрос скорее всего железный.
<Drane> [Raiden], да он точно железный
<DenSpirit> понял
<AndreX> Drane, память оперативную протести
<[Raiden]> смотри температуру, попробуй мемтест прогнать потом , цикла 2-3. Если ок, то даже незнаю )  Останется только ещё железо искать и всё перепроверять.
<[Raiden]> можно ещё отрубить максимум, типа лишних хдд и т.д. На случай если бп не тянет
<Drane> [Raiden], перегрева нет, пробовал с открытым корпусом (30-40С), оперативка на разных частотах, но пробовал на одной и другой плашке, питание 600W
<vdrandom> 30-40C похоже на температуру на сенсоре в мамке
<vdrandom> а на процессоре сколько?
<Drane> это на процессоре и есть (судя по биосу)
<vdrandom> тогда странно
<vdrandom> а если дать ему постоять минут 20 - не поднимается?
<Drane> в системе чуть выше градуса на 2-4
<Drane> ну около 20минут давал (купался, ел) неа не поднимается
<[Raiden]> Drane: а больше ничего не греется? У меня однажды видеокарта нагрелась так, когда кулер остановился, что часть пластиковых деталей деформировалась
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пришлось изобретать самодельный кулер потом
<Drane> ноо у меня 2 терабайтных WD и один 160-самсунг с системой раньше стояли в упор потом я наплевал на гарантию и переставил, вроде не сильно греются
<vdrandom> мне попадался прикольный кулер на подвижных креплениях, который крепился под видюху
<DenSpirit> ><
<DenSpirit> похоже мне не скоро в этом разобраться. совсем не скоро
<Drane> на видюхе кулер и как его там (типо пассивное охлаждение), на ощупь температура приемлимая.
<[Raiden]> Drane: я незнаю и тут не железный форум )
<[Raiden]> пентиум д может быть наверное не очень новый
<Drane> [Raiden], ответили бы на мой первый вопрос, не доставал бы своей проблемой )
<[Raiden]> может конденсаторы на мамке потекли
<Drane> да ему года 3-4
<Drane> и мамке также
<vdrandom> всё равно должно работать ._.
<vdrandom> прогоняй memtest, а дальше ломись на железные форумы
<[Raiden]> ну визуально глянь. Нету ли пятен.
<[Raiden]> угу
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, а ты думал, всё так просто - поставил и оно само заработало? :)
<DenSpirit> что-то мне подсказывает,что я именно так и думал
<User866[web]> кхммм...
<Drane> не, пятен нет, выглядит ново. а теперь скажите что зажать при загрузке чтобы убунта сразу не грузилась, а дала memtest прогнать?
<vdrandom> ох лол
<shenmue> шифт
<vdrandom> а как в новых убунтах в груб влезать, кстати?
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: Могу дать свой конфиг к профтпд , без обьяснений. локальные юзеры там запрещены (редирект в папку для анонимов), только аноним.
<shenmue> vdrandom в конфиг?
<vdrandom> а то у меня валяется диск с 8.04, а все остальные я только в виртуальной машине гонял :)
<vdrandom> shenmue, не, когда с лайвцд загружаешься
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: давай ^^
<shenmue> с лайва в граб залесть?
<Drane> да кстати груб тоже не ставится, возможно надо биос обновить
<vdrandom> он вместо нормального меню груба показывает какой-то символ внизу экрана
<vdrandom> а потом - переключается в плимут
<shenmue> это фаза луны не та
<shenmue> и пятна протри
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: конфиг давнишний , поэтому обьяснений дать не смогу , наверное )
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637099/
<vdrandom> у меня вот пичалька
<vdrandom> VLC на работе при воспроизведении видюшек вырубает аэро ._.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: вывод видео попробуй gl вместо авто, мне помогало в смплейер под вин7
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: спасибо, поизучаю.^^
<vdrandom> не, с OpenGL fps падает
<vdrandom> говновидюха стоит :)
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> или просто дров нет
<[Raiden]> а стоп, я кстати наврал, вывод вроде был через д3д всетаки. Короче все перебери, или плейер меняй
<vdrandom> из плееров выбирать особо не приходится :)
<[Raiden]> я в винде предпочитаю kmplayer или mpc
<vdrandom> админских прав ставить ничего нет, приходится переносной софт гонять :)
<[Raiden]> кмплейер который корейский, а не котоырй под кде
<vdrandom> я знаю
<vdrandom> надо, кстати, глянуть
<vdrandom> помню, он в уныние скатывался
<Drane> vdrandom, а зачем тебе аэро при воспроизведении видюшек?
<[Raiden]> мне в вин7 не нравится то , что неполное аеро только голубая.
<[Raiden]> голубые рамки окон
<Drane> [Raiden], что как бы намекает
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> а вот эстетствую лол
<[Raiden]> в общем-то не важно, но могли бы сделать поболее настроек внешнено вида...
<[Raiden]> него*
<vdrandom> тогда разработчики всяких софтин для этих целей обанкртились бы
<Drane> vdrandom, обычно такой софт freeware )
<Drane> но есть конечно парочка, я помню там полностью можно внешний вид менять и бутлого тоже, но она систему так гадила, что я форматнул винт от страха
<vdrandom> http://www.stardock.com/ - а вот нифига :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Drane> ужас какой-то ) но сайтик понравился
<[Raiden]> ну вариант конечн. Но если б ытоже самое , да по умолчанию, без всяких виндовсблиндсов
<[Raiden]> было бы круче
<Drane> хочу LG Optimus 2X на Android, но беру iPod touch 4 на iOS
<vdrandom> почему?
<[Raiden]> а почему не cowon
<[Raiden]> )
<Drane> дешевле. лофт еще поддерживает его )
<Drane> [Raiden], хочешь холивара? ))
<vdrandom> я хочу холивара
<vdrandom> как раз попкорном запасся
 * artus заряжает орудия
<vdrandom> artus, зачем? у тебя ж они всегда заряжены. :)
<[Raiden]> ну не то что бы. Ковоны просто могут меняться музлом без наличия айтюнса или аналога, и по умолчанию играют всякие форматы, какие надо
<vdrandom> человек-банхаммер же :)
<Drane> Cowon не беру потому что мне почти плевать на качество звука, а iPod touch - полноценный мощный КПК
<AndreX> vdrandom,  он их нацеливает
<Drane> видимо на меня )
<artus> @voice Drane
<artus> Drane, причем тут айподы вообще ?
<Drane> artus, молчу, молчу.
<vdrandom> го на линуксталкс холиварить, чо
<Drane> окай окай
<artus> Drane, точно, давай на толксы
<[Raiden]> ещё есть мысль, почему бы не избавиться от своей мобилки, и не купить новую с примерно 4 дюйма экраном.
<[Raiden]> Ну т.е. зачем ещё плейер таскать?
<[Raiden]> разрядится быстрее если только
<vdrandom> [Raiden], они уже на #linuxtalks обсуждают :)
<[Raiden]> ну я уж не пойду ) Логика просто интересная, нету денег на смарт от лж, поэтому возьму плейер от эйпл + на звук пофиг.
<[Raiden]> ваще если телефон уже есть, и надо что-то ещё, то мб лучше планшет )
<[Raiden]> и если не лень таскать это
<Drane> [Raiden], я мобильником вообще не пользуюсь. Мне звонят иногда - я никому. Только если там в месседжерах общатся в маршрутке
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Escsun> планшеты не нужны (с)
<[Raiden]> с 7 дюймов читать мб прикольней чем с 4 или 3.  Если юзать по назначению, то вполне нужны )
<[Raiden]> ой, наверное не так сказал. Т.е. мне бы пригодился как дешевая читалка.
<baronos> Я снова тут я доама))
<baronos> блин... дома точнее*****)))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-03
<unreturned> ping
<ubuntuhelp> unreturned, Понг.
<unreturned> Всем привет, пожскажите пожалуйста, подключаю джойстик к Ubuntu 10.04 и он начинает работать как мышка, т.е. управляет курсором и т.д.
<unreturned> Как можно это отключить?
<vdrandom> надо снести драйвер
<vdrandom> ща скажу, как называется
<vdrandom> xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<unreturned> да, да, тощна, после установки его он у меня так и заработал. Но! Ставил я этот драйвер для Force Feedback`а, просто как то отключить нельзя?
<unreturned> через xinput как нить убрать его
<unreturned> xinput list
<unreturned> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<unreturned> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<unreturned> ⎜   ↳ DragonRise Inc.   Generic   USB  Joystick  	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<unreturned> ⎜   ↳ A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse                   	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<unreturned> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<unreturned> ⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<unreturned> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)] ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)] ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)] ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)] ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<unreturned>  ↳ Acer Crysta Eye webcam                 	id=9	[slave   keyboard (3)] ↳ DragonRise Inc.   Generic   USB  Joystick   (keys)	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)] ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<AndreX|OFF> !paste > unreturned
<ubuntuhelp> unreturned, please see my private message
<unreturned> А, все, разобрался.
<vdrandom> unreturned, не знаю
<vdrandom> мне вибрация геймпада играть мешает, так что не морочился никогда
<archa> привет всем
<archa> люди кто знает как конвертировать swf в avi
<vdrandom> mencoder
<archa> подсказать можеш?
<vdrandom> а что подсказывать? Во-первых, в интернетах куча примеров со всякими разными вариантами параметров
<vdrandom> а во-вторых, avi - это контейнер
<vdrandom> тупой, как пробка, совместимый с ограниченным количеством содержимого, но контейнер
<vdrandom> ты можешь запихать в него видео и аудио совершенно разных форматов
<archa> сенкс ща поищу
<AndreX|OFF> ffmpeg -i movie.swf movie.avi
<vdrandom> мм. перепаковка контейнера што ле? :)
<vdrandom> ну да, тоже верно
<vdrandom> ты ваще офф. иди спи :)
 * AndreX|OFF следит за вами ))
<AndreX|OFF> даже во сне
<skai> artus|znc|: хахаха
<skai> artus|znc|: я получил инвайт в гуглоплюс:)
<jlewka1> ы
<jlewka1> вем привет
<jlewka1> подскажите в чем ошибка?
<jlewka1> echo 21 | ${/21/22/}
<jlewka1> все спят еще(\
<Umren> да
<jlewka1> echo 21 | ${/21/22/}
<Umren> найди с кем поспать, тогда не будешь тут по утром на убунту-ру сидеть :)
<jlewka1> в чем ошибка?)
<jlewka1> да я так, во время завтрака решил залесть не на долго)
<jlewka1> ((
<deedzhey> а что ты пытаешься сделать?
<Umren> после палочки ерунда какая то
<jlewka1> синтаксис баевской замены)
<Umren> я в баше не супер спец конечно :D но помойму там ничего дельного нету
<jlewka1> ну мб не там ее использую
<jlewka1> )))
<Umren> замены чего 21 на 22 ?
<jlewka1> да
<Umren> т.е. должно быть ехо 22
<Umren> на да, значит неправильно
<jlewka1> угу
<Umren> замены вроде делаются с помощью awk
<jlewka1> не awk sed
<Umren> правда я уже пару лет не одного скрипта не писал :D
<Umren> ну или сед
<jlewka1> это все отдельные программы
<Umren> баш голый умеет?
<jlewka1> угу
<jlewka1> у него п-ц возможностей)
<Umren> тото я и смотрю везде сед авк и греп )
<Umren> что у него пц возможностей)
<jlewka1> он по идее может и интерактивную строчку ввода редактировать на лету)
<Umren> на самом деле лучше перл подучи, он из коммандной строки тож работает и там доки хорошие
<Umren> и все это там просто делается
<Umren> и есть на любой юникс системе :D
<jlewka1> не, и подгружать перл ля самыхпростых вещей)
<Umren> а чо его подгружать? он так же как баш может работать ЖВ
<jlewka1> через сед и авк все делается легко, но хочется как более правильно щас сделать)
<jlewka1> хм ну к примеру, скок строк кода нужно, что бы в перле, пролистать одну дирректория, сгрепить оттуда расширения и вывести только уникальные?)
<Umren> одна
<jlewka1> хм...
<jlewka1> ну тогда как нить поучу, а щас пйду читать ман
<jlewka2> Umren, str="a-a-a-"; echo ${str//-/} все работает)
<Umren> ясно, неправильный синтаксис
<Umren> почитал ман? )
<jlewka1> угу, но  этот пример из ругого чата, сам почти дошел до этого)
<jlewka1> у баша оч. большие возможности)
<Umren> если сюда включить awk sed grep curl
<Umren> то да
<Umren> они всеравно в комбо используются :D
<jlewka1> ну они включны)
<jlewka2> плюс еще оч много плюшек)  кстати русский ман bash http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=bash&category=1&russian=0#lbAW
<yurau> кто-н пробовал ядро компилить на смартфоне?
<yurau> как оно?
<Umren> yurau, ты о чем? миго? андроид? убунту на андроидофонах? айфон вп7 ?: )
<deedzhey1> http://www.androidworld.it/2011/01/14/android-kernel-compiler-34032/ как-то так
<yurau> минуту
<yurau> я не компилил, интерисуюсь
<deedzhey> с какой целью интересуешься?
<yurau> думаю если я куплю n9 как быстра там gcc работает. сколько дней будет компилить.
<deedzhey> начихуахуа? все ж в сдк компилится
<ivan2> Мужики, после ребута вся панель верхняя перекособочилась, все ярлыки перемешаны в фарш, что за нафиг? У вас такое было? Как с этим бороцца?
<yurau> аа
<deedzhey> ivan2, gconf-ом пользоваться доводилось?
<ivan2> Да, но что конкретно в нём курить?
<deedzhey> ivan2, panel. там для каждого applet можно выставить место
<deedzhey> ivan2, если двигал мышкой, то выставлено будет в пикселах
<deedzhey> ivan2, но удобней выставлять для каждого значения 0, 1, 2 и т.д. и можно поставить галочку, чтоб считалось от правого края
<deedzhey> yurau, http://wiki.maemo.org/Documentation/Maemo_5_Developer_Guide/Kernel_and_Debugging_Guide/Maemo_Kernel_Guide
<yurau> надо сначало девайс купить
<ivan2> Спасибо!
<deedzhey> пжлст
<shenmue> нзчт!
<deedzhey> это не за что или незачет?
<deedzhey> а то я уже пнх хотел отправить
<gxoptg> всем привет
<gxoptg> эй, есть кто?
<gxoptg> эй
<Kruser-FL> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<deedzhey> !ask | gxoptg
<ubuntuhelp> gxoptg: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<gxoptg> !ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<gxoptg> !ask | gxoptg	
<ubuntuhelp> gxoptg, please see my private message
<sharikoff> Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ
<delorian> ку
<gxoptg> re
<gxoptg> ку
<deedzhey> об чем re чешь?
<gxoptg> всем привет! можно как-то интегрировать ВКонтакте в Empathy или Gwibber&]
<gxoptg> ?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<gxoptg> для aleksei: можно как-то интегрировать ВКонтакте в Empathy или Gwibber
<shenmue> сообщения контакта на жаббере
<gxoptg> ?
<shenmue> просто жаббер запусти в эфанти
<gxoptg> а прямая интерграция?
<shenmue> а что это по твоему значит?
<gxoptg> как facebook
<shenmue> а те кто не юзают фасю и гвиббер
<shenmue> набери в гугле gwibber v... там плагин вылезит для него
<gxoptg> а каие фуенкции контакта доступны ч/з жаббер
<shenmue> личные сообщения
<gxoptg> и всё?
<DenSpirit> как в libreoffice в строке поиска набрать точку и сразу после нее знак конца строки?
<shenmue> а там еще что то нужно? оО
<DenSpirit> \.$ не проходит, он значок доллара уже как простой текст считает
<deedzhey> gxoptg, а какие функции facebook доступны через интеграцию с facebook?
<gxoptg> deedzhey, сейчас...
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, да скопируй ты его просто в буфер и вставь. или ищи юникодную последовательность
<gxoptg> deedzhey, картинки, видео, ссылки
<DenSpirit> deedzhey: как значок конца строки скопировать в буфер?
<deedzhey> gxoptg, в каком клиенте?
<gxoptg> gwibber
<gxoptg> не веришь - подключи фэйсбук в него сам
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, выделить начиная с конца строки и перетянув указатель мышки на следующую, а потом Ктрл+С
<DenSpirit> не вставляется ничего
<deedzhey> gxoptg, http://seriyps.ru/blog/2011/01/31/plugin-vkontakte-ru-dlya-gwibber/
<gxoptg> DenSpirit, открой терминал. сделай выделение до конца строки (от приглашения). и это вставь.
<gxoptg> deedzhey, спасибо, уже нашел. буду тестить
<DenSpirit> не
<DenSpirit> не канает
<gxoptg> ну... не знаю тогда
<DenSpirit> какой код у символа конца строки в юникоде?
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/RU/kb/10000006
<DenSpirit> тоже не оно
<DenSpirit> мне нужен поиск точки и символа конца строки
<User738[web]> День добрый, подключил к Virtual box старый vdi образ с убунту 10.04 на загрузке его выдает init: plymouth main process (185) terminated with status 127  mountall: error uhile loading shared libraries: /1ib/tIs/i686/cmov/1ibd1.so.2:  inival id ELF header  init: mountall main process (189) terminated with status 127
<DenSpirit> конец строки отображается как $ в регулярных, а точка как \.
<DenSpirit> но при этом \.$ не работает, и он ищет ".$"
<DenSpirit> а не точку и символ конца строки
<DenSpirit> пришлось на вайне 2003 офис запускать
<User738[web]> Что делать или как мне вытащить папки с профилями firefox|opera и пару документов с рабочего стола.
<gxoptg> пока
<User100[web]> Еще раз день добрый....
<Rale> После подключения старого образа ubuntu к Virtual Box перестала грузиться.
<Rale> init: plymouth main process (185) terminated with status 127  mountall: error uhile loading shared libraries: /1ib/tIs/i686/cmov/1ibd1.so.2:  inival id ELF header  init: mountall main process (189) terminated with status 127
<Rale> Кто может помочь. Грузить систему не обязательно, надо вытащить только профили браузеров
<Rale> Тишина....
<Holeech> и мёртвые с косами
<Rale> Мертвые не с косами... а с помощью... вот только как обычно хрен кого выловишь для ответа.
<shenmue> спрашивай
<Rale> [11:21] <+Rale> После подключения старого образа ubuntu к Virtual Box перестала грузиться.   [11:21] <+Rale> init: plymouth main process (185) terminated with status 127  mountall: error uhile loading shared libraries: /1ib/tIs/i686/cmov/1ibd1.so.2:  inival id ELF header  init: mountall main process (189) terminated with status 127
<Rale> Я могу загрузиться с лайф сд но досупа к файлам нет
<Rale> Грузить систему не обязательно, надо вытащить только профили браузеров
<shenmue> с лайва sudo nautilus и копируй
<shenmue> правда у файлов юзер рут станет. но потом исправиш
<shenmue> с лайва под рутом вообще доступ ко всему есть. можно любые конфиги править.
<ivan2> Пацаны, как iso распаковать?
<shenmue> наверное пкм- открыть в менеджере архивов
<shenmue> у меня так
<Rale> shenmue, спасибо. Правда на части так и остался permission denied... хотя главное вытащил
<shenmue> я правда не понял. у тебя в вб убунту старая не запускалась?
<deedzhey> shenmue, ты - ванга. я не смог прозреть, что за образ такой
<shenmue> deedzhey ?
<deedzhey> shenmue, [11:21] <+Rale> После подключения старого образа ubuntu к Virtual Box
<shenmue> ну что спрашивают на то и отвечай. он же не просил починить это все. а просто профиль вытащить.
<Rale> deedzhey, он не ванга... просто шаман из вас поганый )))
<Rale> Образ hdd VDI файл для Virtual Box с установленной версией Убунту 10.04. Создавался еще в старой версии VB, там сейчас незначительно формат файлов поменяли.
<Rale> После подключения образа hdd к вируалке и попытке загрузить эту систему с Убунту 10.04 выдает
<shenmue> ну все ясно теперь
<Rale> init: plymouth main process (185) terminated with status 127  mountall: error uhile loading shared libraries: /lib/tIs/i686/cmov/libd1.so.2:  inival id ELF header  init: mountall main process (189) terminated with status 127
<shenmue> правда вб щас не юзаю но там говорят как раз значительно образы хардов поменяли. по моему даже расширение другое
<Rale> shenmue, ну так шаман хороший, трава хороший, сразу всё ясно однако ))
<Rale> shenmue, расширения нет, поменяли строки внутри <<< Sun VirtualBox Disk Image >>>  на  <<< Oracle VM VirtualBox Disk Image >>>
<Rale> Впрочем старый формат он и так понимает
<Rale> А вот конфиги самих поменяли, параметры теже практически, но структура другая
<DenSpirit> есть конвертер наподобие formatfactory у Великой?
<shenmue> под мобилки?
<DenSpirit> для видео. all2all
<Rale> Avidemux... но это всеже VirtualDub будет
<DenSpirit> formatfactory на mencoder работает.
<DenSpirit> есть нормальный GUI под Mencoder?
<Rale> чем тебе GMencoder KMencoder не нравятся?
<shenmue> Avidemux наверное хотя их много
<shenmue> ffmpeg, mencoder там замучаешся изучать
<shenmue> Mobile Media Converter под мобилки. в гугле больше найдеш
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, http://winff.org/html_new/
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Таблица_соответствий_Windows_и_Linux_программ на смотри
<DenSpirit> deedzhey: ой. мне опция побольше надо
<DenSpirit> Rale: спасибо, сейчас гляну!
<Rale> У меня Avidemux|ConvertIT был Gmencoder... а вот Mobile Media Converter. сейчас гляну....
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, куда ж больше? о_0 чего конкретно не хватает?
<DenSpirit> deedzhey: bkb я чего-то не углядел...сейчас в общем gmencoder гляну
<deedzhey> DenSpirit, развлекайтесь. но winff и avidemux - наиболее продвинутые, а HandBrake - самая дружественная
<DenSpirit> аригато^^
<deedzhey> есть еще прекрасненькая http://sourceforge.net/projects/hypervideoconve/files/hypervideoconve/hypervc-0.4.1/ но не обновлялась давно
<Rale> ужас... этого монстра Mediacoder под wine использовать....http://www.mediacoderhq.com/
<deedzhey> это ты к чему?
<Rale> Одно время я пользовался Media coder на вин... сейчас читаю Supported OS: Linux with Wine (most features work)
<Rale> В нем огромное количество функций, он достаточно быстро кодирут, но интерфейс и сама неповоротливость программы..
<Rale> А запускать его еще и под wine... это вообще.
<shenmue> зато сколько впечатлений
<KyuuBe> только ависинт, только вместе с h264
<deedzhey> нормальная тулза. другое дело, что она на gecko и mcoder. могла бы и нативно запускаться. но там автор полу-адекват (;
<Rale> -_- если бы приятных. Единственные достоинства той программы по сравнению с виндовой Xilisoft Video converter - freeware и нормальная работа с Cuda и ATI Stream
<deedzhey> ксилисофт вообще же жуть же. китайщина в худшем смысле
<baronos> как исправить баг Gwget, поставил на закачку через 20 минут посматрел там 0%, перезапустил прогу и оказалось 77% уже скачано. Может быть из-за перенаправления из гугл хрома?
<Rale> Кому как - всё тупо и удобно )
<deedzhey> очередей нет, фильтров нет, стрим-копирования нет, работает через раз. но что тупо - полностью согласен
<Rale> 1) Очередей нет? шутишь, пакетная обработка там есть 2) Фильтры мне не нужны 3) Цели другие
<Rale> Для стрим копирования прошу в Авидемух/ВиртуаДуб....
<Rale> А вот перегонять файлы себе на телефон пакетами - Хилисовт. Профиль один раз настроил и все.
<deedzhey> а в авидемаксе или винфф профиль один раз настроить тебе религия не позволяет?
<Rale> Вот в Handbrake я смотрб очереди/пакетная есть, но ведь пока туда долезешь...
<Rale> deedzhey, религия не позволяет лазить в меню очереди )
<skai> baronos: через что на гвгет перенаправлял?
<Rale> А winFF я не пользовался под убунту.
<Rale> И судя по интерфейсу - зря.
<deedzhey> дооо, 1 (один) клик по кнопке на панели - это путешествие из петербурга в москву. пешком. не иначе
<baronos>  skai: у тебя на блоге вчера который Downlod assistant установил
<Rale> А в хилисофт запустить с ярлыка на рабочем столе :)
<Rale> пакетная обработка - вид "по умолчанию" у них
<deedzhey> чего за виндузятная привычка держать ярлыки на рабочем столе?
<skai> baronos: ну так он нормально.мож сам гвгет подпучился
<Rale> В убунту у меня их нет на столе, я за хилисофт для вин говорю )
<baronos>  skai: возможно, щас по тестю с закачками)
<Rale> deedzhey, ладно мы тут говорить мешаем....Вообщем я Gmencoder  на winFF сменил себе.
<deedzhey> Rale, попробуй http://sourceforge.net/projects/hypervideoconve/files/hypervideoconve/hypervc-0.4.1/ я сменил винфф на него
<deedzhey> Rale, http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Hyper+Video+Converter?content=88970
<Drane> Всем привет
<Drane> кто-нибудь пользуется 3G модемом?
<deedzhey> !3G | Drane
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3G'
<deedzhey> !ask | Drane
<ubuntuhelp> Drane: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Drane> Даа привычка
<Drane> в общем, как поставить в модеме ограничение "Только wcdma" под убунтой?
<Rale> deedzhey, смотрю...
<deedzhey> Drane, http://www.google.ru/search?q=wcdma+site:forum.ubuntu.ru
<skai> !q1 | deedzhey
<ubuntuhelp> deedzhey: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> deedzhey: так проще:)
<AndreX> lexx1, не летай
<deedzhey> lexx1, взорви эту планету
<AndreX> плохо понимать по русски
<baronos> походу нет ничего лучше консоли)
<baronos> wget рулит)
<skai> aria2c
<baronos> щас попробую aria2c)
<skai> сначала ман
<skai> она умеет качать с нескольких источников хттп фтп и торрентов одновременно один файл
<GorDAn> Какой редактор посоветуете с подсветкой синтаксиса?
<jham> skai: а смысл?
<skai> gedit
<Infra_HDC> GorDAn, gedit, geany
<jham> GorDAn: для одного раза - geany. для жизни - vim
<skai> jham: када у тя 10 мегабит настроены провом так криво, что максиму с 1 источника (1 соединения, пира) максимум полмегабита дает - ты заюзаешь все источники
<jham> а.. такого гемора у нас нет.
<skai> там де нет гемора - вгет:)
<GorDAn> Infra_HDC, jham спасибо
<baronos> напомните пожалуйста как называется приложение которое делает терминал как консоль выпадающую из верхней панели?
<Henoxek> tilda
<deedzhey> Guake, Yakuake
<Henoxek> или guake, да
<baronos> точно Yakuake воооо спс большое)))
<shenmue> якака это куль
<baronos> kde приложения весят много
<deedzhey> а для гнома есть guake
<baronos> щас тоже его попробую)
<Asti> `да поприятнее
<Asti> но привык к обычной консоли
<Asti> на F12 робит этот квак
<jham> эти аппликации, которые пытаются сгладить недоработки оконного мэнэджера
<Henoxek> они получили название "свистелок и ..."
<miramoro> Добрый день =) подскажите пожалуйсто - какую файловую систему оптимальнее выбрать для диска на котором будут храниться киношки/фотки/музыка?
<novns> ext4 вполне подойдёт
<Henoxek> ext4
<Henoxek> киношки ведь не blueray?
<Henoxek> (т.е. не full hd с огромными размерами)
<novns> если размер в терабайтах, то лучше raid5 какой-нибудь
<skai> Henoxek: а какая разница какие киношки?
<markmx> приветствую, кого тут по сям помучать мона? =)
<markmx> некомпилицо у меня тут кой чо...
<Henoxek> skai если файлы большие, разница будет)
<novns> markmx, спрашивайте сразу по существу
<skai> неа
<skai> не будет
<skai> я на ехт4 хранил большие файлы
<skai> и ниче
<miramoro> файлы до 3 гб максимум думаю будут, а хард 2 тб свежекупленный
<novns> miramoro, сейчас долговечные винчестеры бывают 512гб
<novns> терабайтные, как правило, быстро ломаются
<skai> novns: найди мне винт на 512
<skai> novns: найди хоть 1
<markmx> окей.
<markmx> есть заголовочник в котором реализована функция, к примеру void func(int port = 0); заголовочник подключен к сырцу, там функция вызывается и прекрасно работает, файл прекрасно компилиться gcc
<markmx> делаю создаю файлик для компиляции в библиотеку, подключаю заголовочник и... не компилиться, ругается на объявление функции примерно так error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before ‘=’ token
<markmx> при этом этот же заголовочник прекрасно срабатывает при просто компиляции бинарника, видать гдето какую то опция при компиляции библиотеки в gcc пропустил, если кто сталкивался покажите
<markmx> мессаги прошли?
<novns> skai, навскидку - http://irkutsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/36/119319/
<skai> novns: где еще 262гб?
<novns> http://irkutsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/36/131072/
<novns> не придирайся
<skai> откуда лишние 140?
<novns> бывают до половины гигабайта
<skai> я требую показать мне существующий хард на 512гб
<skai> бывают 500гб
<novns> отказано
<skai> найди мне 512
<novns> отказано
<novns> смысл фразы понятен
<novns> гигабайтники покупать не стоит
<miramoro> вобщем формачу в ext4 спасибки .)
<novns> *терабайтники
<novns> 2тб - тем более
<miramoro> один WD на терабайт у меня уже год крутится, надеюсь и новый на 2тб не помрет... )
<novns> надежда - прекрастное чувство
<novns> *прекрасное
<novns> похоже сегодняшний лимит нажатия кнопок я уже превысил
<markmx> итак =) что с сями делать? или переть на канал к сионистам?
<markmx> они по рашен не шпрех там
<novns> markmx, а убрать реализацию из заголовка не судьба?
<novns> или попробовать объявить её static
<novns> чтоб она не попадала в экспортируемые
<markmx> убрать реализацию как потом пользоваться?
<markmx> а хотя сек
<novns> в заголовке оставить одно объявление
<novns> void func(int port);
<novns> для таких объявлений загололвки и придуманы
<novns> *заголовки
<markmx> бестолку...
<markmx> орет все равно
<novns> ну не указывать занчение по умолчанию для параметра port
<markmx> вот тогда компилицо за милую душу
<markmx> но хочется юзать дефолтные
<novns> в чём тогда проблема?
<novns> markmx, о птичках, это чистый си или с плюсами?
<markmx> в том что прихъодиться прописывать все равно порт
<markmx> чистый
<markmx> прямо пур си
<markmx> =)
<jham> блин опоздал miramoro xfs советовать..
<novns> а вот и нет, чистый си не умеет никаких значений по-умолчанию
<novns> это изобретение c++
<markmx> от блин
<novns> markmx, не помню, будет ли в чистом си работать
<Henoxek> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1472138/c-default-arguments
<novns> попробуйте объявить вторую функцию без параметров с таким же именем
<Henoxek> не будет
<novns> или переопределение тоже только в с++
<Henoxek> перегрузки функций тоже нет
<markmx> сек, счас попробуем вызвать ошипку при компиляции бинарника
<markmx> заведомо укажу что это си ато компиль автоматом ++ делает оказывается а на библиотекке я указывал си
<deedzhey> секс чат попробуем? уупс. мне жениться пора
<markmx> да чорт возьми =)))
<markmx> значит трабла в си =)
<markmx> придется без по умолчанию =)))
<markmx> секс чат с компилятором опробован и прошелна ура =) всем пасип
<novns> markmx, varargs ещё можно, но не стоит на самом деле
<markmx> а может нарушить правила и заюзать немножко плюсов в си?
<markmx> или это уже не тру будет считаться?
<Henoxek> можно c++'ный код юзать в c
<Henoxek> но в c++ надо функцю интерфейсную оборачивать внутрь блока extern "C" { }
<Henoxek> эта функция может быть враппером на c++'ную, но смысл такого, лучше уж сразу на c++ писать
<markmx> эт да... лан в принцепи указание всех параметров хорошо воспитывает... но нагромождает... хотя смориться круто на черном фоне
<Henoxek> а что за программу то хочешь сделать?
<markmx> пока никакю просто изучаю си... плавно перехожу с пихпих на си... уже дошел до мускула... завтра будут сокеты...
<baronos> вот это можно на убунту установить http://www.vpython.org/contents/download_linux.html а то  в виртуалке не получаеться что то((
<markmx> да кстати ... я таки смог решить две задачи которые сам же и поставил =) например принять от пользователя текст в консоли... в неограниченном колве
<baronos> всё установилась)
<Henoxek> с пыхпых на си трудно
<Henoxek> лучше сначала на питон
<Henoxek> чтобы выработать чувство лаконичности
<markmx> вот =))) ненене сразу на си... по крайней мере мускул мона просто тупа копипаститть =) подходит ибо код ваще идеально
<Henoxek> =\
<novns> markmx, в смысле? если есть код на пхп, в котором используется mysqli или pdo, как его вы собираетесь копипастить?
<Henoxek> есть ли драйвер для мастдая, который преобразует звук в одну частоту и подает на внутренний динамик? в линуксе такое точно есть в ядре
<novns> частота дискретизации имеется в виду?
<Henoxek> а хотя, громкостью управлять не получится, так что звучание не будет достойным
<Henoxek> ну да
<Henoxek> вобщем для компов, где нет звуковых карт
<Henoxek> или чисто ради лулзов
<novns> проще взять внешний usb-интерфейс копеечный
<Henoxek> я так полагаю, что динамик программируется через микросхему таймера, и у этого таймера низкое разрешение, так что частота тоже будет невысокой
<markmx> нету такого кода =) есть обычный коннект, куери и клоз
<novns> markmx, а простыми функциями mysql_блабла там давно никто не пользуется
<novns> оно давно не рекомендуется и скорее всего будет убрано
<Henoxek> mysql предосталвяет библиотеку для C
<Henoxek> *предоставляет
<novns> да, а пользоваться чистыми вызовами функций из этой библиотеки в пхп давно не рекомендуется
<novns> возможность оставлена для поддержки старого кода
<novns> сейчас все используют классы pdo или древний mysqli
<markmx> я через реал
<novns> ну так ссзб
<novns> пхп не настолько плохой язык, насколько его делают плохим такие кодеры
<Henoxek> я думал, сейчас используют ORM'ы
<Henoxek> хотя, в пыхпыхе они наверняка неудобные
<novns> они там есть, и они сами пользуются pdo
<markmx> пхп открыт
<markmx> ибо интерпретируемый
<markmx> а надо компилируемый
<markmx> пакуемый, криптуемый =)
<Henoxek> в чем проблема то?
<markmx> и все это вместе
<Henoxek> есть такое слово - обфускация
<Henoxek> так извратит код, что не отрефакторишь и не поюзаешь где либо еще
<novns> markmx, для пхп есть компиляторы в объектный код с криптографией
<markmx> скока вы знаете операционок на пхп? =)
<markmx> хотя наверняка попв уже накатал
<markmx> *попов =)
<novns> причём здесь операционки?
<markmx> или как там его
<markmx> =) ну пхп требует интерпретатор
<markmx> а си вроде как обкатан уже
<Henoxek> java тоже требует
<markmx> да и пхп написан вроде как на си++
<novns> вы уже определитесь, что вам надо, копипастить их пхп в си или операционки писать?
<Henoxek> однако ОС на джаве есть
<markmx> вот
<markmx> ради 12 килобайтной проги ставить 600 метров джавамашины
<[Raiden]> в мире много ненужных вещей
<Henoxek> плюс lisp тоже требует, и тоже вроде как оси есть на лиспе
<Henoxek> или не на лиспе, но на чем-то функциональном
<novns> markmx, если вы прочитаете документацию по пхп, чего вы ещё не делали, вы обнаружите что пхп компилируется в бинарный код перед выполнением
<markmx> лан все равно не переубедите, асм все равно быстрее пхп
<Henoxek> novns а бинарный там какой, нативный или промежуточный?
<novns> и для этого бинароного кода есть всякие средства кеширования
<novns> разумеетсмя промежуточный
<Henoxek> google v8 вроде компилирует js в нативный
<Henoxek> вот че юзать надо
<Henoxek> node.js
<novns> и для жтого бинарного кода есть средства криптографии
<novns> как раз для любителей распространять скомпилированные исходники пхп
<novns> *скриптов на пхп
<novns> всякие коммерческие битриксы этим пользвются
<novns> и ещё куча деятелей
<novns> другое дело, что пхп сейчас язык отстающий
<novns> и для большинства задач уже не нужен
<Henoxek> он вообще говоря переросток
<markmx> ну фиг знает, по мне пхп как то мне перестает нравиться хотя много на нем сделал, но ка кто чувствуешь себя немного не так потому что не пониаешь как то или иное работает ибо пхп призывает к лени....
<novns> равно как и перл
<Henoxek> изначально проект задумывался как шаблонизатор для перла
<Henoxek> а расшифровывался как personal home page
<markmx> а тут вот написал аналог file() на си... так ваще наверна дня два счастливый бегал =)
<Henoxek> но потом автор потерял оригинальную суть и начал на коленке пилить дальше, вместе с возникшим комьюнити
<markmx> а что самое прикольно компилировалось оно под винду и лин с полтычка... =)
<markmx> ладно.. .вернемся к ассемблеру =)
<markmx> всем пасип, переделал код под чистый си 99 стандарта, смотриться круто...
<markmx> правда непонятно как он так коннектиться на 8888 порт мускула если у меня он аперт =)
<novns> markmx, что делает? смотрится. без мягкого знака
<markmx> видать си99 настока крут....
<markmx> настока - настолько
<markmx> =)
<Henoxek> <Snegovik> root@gw01:/home/ne# ping 134744072
<Henoxek> <Snegovik> PING 134744072 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Henoxek> магия однако)
<ndd3> 3
<ndd3> Hello!
<larry5> помогите советом
<larry5> я впервые подключил цифровой фотик ...и теперь немогу найти флешку с фотками
<larry5> что и как сделать
<larry5> ??
<Escsun> larry5, dmesg | tail
<Escsun> для начала)
<larry5> как это???
<Guest_3535> Ы
<larry5> обясни
<Escsun> larry5, как бы в консоль
<Guest_3535> alt+F1 - переход - компьютер там смотри ее
<Escsun> без вывода делать нечего)
<Guest_3535> если конечно она примаунтилась
<Escsun> да нет оно покажет в любом случае устройство)
<larry5> я там сразу и смотрел
<larry5> нету в том то и дело
<Escsun> larry5, dmesg | tail покажи
<larry5> как узнать примаунтилась оно или нет??
<larry5> Escsun кого показатт???
<sharikoff> фотку фотика
<Guest_3535> xDD
<sharikoff> и флешки что в нем стоит
<larry5> простите если чо за глупые вопросы я только неделю как осваиваю юниксы
<Escsun> larry5, для начала надо было знакомиться с консолью
<Escsun> larry5, dmesg | tail
<Escsun> в терминале
<Escsun> и вывод покажи
<Guest_3535> может надо фотк включить и там настроить его на передачу или чтение etc
<Escsun> !paste | larry5
<ubuntuhelp> larry5: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> основная задача линуксоида -не тупить
<[Raiden]> larry5: наутилус запусти, файловый менеджер т.е. , в левой части боковая панель, там не видно флэшки?
<larry5>  невидно там флешки в наутилусек
<larry5> larry@orgazmotron:~$ dmesg | tail
<larry5> [ 4734.103842] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 44
<larry5> [ 4734.600042] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 45
<larry5> [ 4735.128025] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 45, error -71
<larry5> [ 4735.240052] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 46
<larry5> [ 4735.372993] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<larry5> [ 4735.375090] scsi461 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<larry5> [ 4735.392727] usb-storage: device found at 46
<larry5> [ 4735.392732] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<larry5> [ 4736.244770] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 46
<larry5> [ 4736.740041] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47
<larry5> larry@orgazmotron:~$
<larry5> larry@orgazmotron:~$ dmesg | tail
<larry5> [ 4734.103842] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 44
<larry5> вердикт??
<skai> @kick larry5 flood
<skai> виновен
<larry5> прошу прощения
<larry5> за флуд
<larry5> больше не буду ....погорячился
<larry5> (
<Guest_3535> larry5 - а раньше работал?
<larry5> а я впервые изявил  желание слить фото .... ну в Убунту розумеется
<larry5> стыкаемся с проблемами по ходу дела пытаемся их решать на практике )
<Guest_3535> на моем фотике нужно подтвердить передачу иначе комп его не видит
<Guest_3535>  waiting for device to settle before scanning эта строчка по-моему об этом говорит
<Guest_3535> ...могу ошибаться
<larry5> интересная мысль но у меня там всегда стояло по умолчанию РС
<larry5> или может быть в батарейках проблемка...они разрядились
<larry5>  waiting for device to settle before scanning _ожидания устройство для урегулирования перед сканированием
<[Raiden]> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?14/83/76
<skai> 9
<skai> аааатлична
<skai> работает клава на ноуте
<novns> skai, после ремонта?
<novns> у меня не вся работает
<skai> непосле года печататья лекций
<skai> думал кнопушка западаетне работает
<novns> 12357890
<skai> а там волосинка попала под нее
<novns> это я прошёлся по цифрам
<skai> и итропопо законтачивала
<novns> двух не хватает
<[Raiden]> не возникало за год желания купить полноразмерную клаву?
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> не могу показать каких :-)
<novns> [Raiden], неудобно
<novns> кстати, гарантия ещё действует, но суетиться не хочется
<skai> фух
<skai> ээээ
<skai> теперь все клавиши работают
<novns> хуже всего, что не работают некоторые комбинации вроде alt+f2
<novns> между консолями переключаться неудобно
<[Raiden]> альт+лево\право можно юзать
<[Raiden]> если иксов нет
<novns> да
<novns> но привычку сложно менять
<novns> проще помннять клавиатуру, в конце концов
<novns> никогда не менял сам на ноутбуках
<Escsun> я свой нетбук разбирал ))
<Escsun> на днях ...
<skai> https://plus.google.com/photos/108930152274984501310/albums/5625140367418297761/5625140368914818834
<UNIm95> Escsun он после этого заработал?
<skai> павп
<Escsun> UNIm95, ну я на нем работаю))
<Escsun> UNIm95, у меня даже медь почернела внутри))
<Escsun> UNIm95, 90 + градусов
<Escsun> UNIm95, перегрев жуткий был)
<Escsun> UNIm95, 2.5 года не чистил
<Escsun> забился до такой степени
<Escsun> по хлеще порой чем пк ))
<skai> как вам новые паспорта?
<novns> skai, как обычно
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, это от игр стрелялок - копоть от выстрелов
<skai> этот код на них - можно как пароль юзать:)и если что - есть откуда списать:)
<novns> если они действительно избавят от ручного забивания информации в банках и т.п., то прекрасно
<skai> ага.счас
<skai> это ж надо базу создать
<skai> компы обновить
<novns> какую базу?
<skai> деньги бюджетные потратить на целевую направленность
<skai> novns: данных.всех людей.и объединить ее в сеть со всех паспортных столов
<skai> чтобы по коду инфа вбивалась сама
<novns> причём тут бюджет. если речь идёт о коммерческих банках?
<skai> а инфу они с кода откуда возьмут?
<skai> тут тока номер паспорта и имя-фамилия
<skai> адреса и прочее тебе вручную вводить
<skai> или создать спецсеть с инфой паспортных столов
<novns> серия, номер, дата выдачи, кем выдан
<novns> именно это часто приходится писать руками
<novns> во всяких документах
<Sergey_IT> чип в человеков вживлять надо
<novns> даже при покупке жд билета
<Sergey_IT> на собаках уже проверено
<novns> причём писать иногда нужно без аббревиатур и сокращений
<skai> novns: а еще адрес прописки
<novns> "отделом внутренних дел свердловского района города иркутска"
<novns> я эту фразу ненавижу уже
<skai> novns: и писать это надо в поле 0.5*3 см
<skai> максимум
<skai> там 15 слов в навании отдела
<skai> умести их
<novns> а теперь будет код отдела автоматом читаться
<novns> это пркарсно
<novns> *прекрасно
<Sergey_IT> novns, это где нельзя сокращать было? Не помню такого...
<skai> и все равно надо будет писать вручную
<skai> ио в "архив надо" или че еще
<skai> "у нас инструкция"
<skai> и прочие отмазки
<Sergey_IT> жара...
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT а воду горячую не включили?
<Sergey_IT> и полный штиль
<User964[web]> добрый день, кто знает почему может не работать стол отличный от Gnome
<UNIm95> User964[web]: пакеты не все скачал?
<Sergey_IT> интересный вопрос...
<UNIm95> User964[web]:  а где переключаешь?
<UNIm95> и тишина
<User964[web]> пишет при входе в систему что типо не поддерживается альтернативный рабочий стол
<baronos> quassel хороший клиент?
<AirSpirit> ubuntu 11.04, не работает автомонтирование флешек (в livecd работало)
<AirSpirit> система только что установлена
<AirSpirit> присутствует флоппи-драйв, но отключать в биосе нельзя
<AirSpirit> по причинам нужности
<AirSpirit> есть варианты решения?
<Sergey_IT> AirSpirit, с флоппи на форуме глянь, они и в 10.04 уже не работают из коробки...
<[Raiden]> флоппи работает исправно, заявляю как владелец
<[Raiden]> только с ручным монтированием
<[Raiden]> и не очень понял причем тут флешки.
<[Raiden]> набери tail -f /var/log/messagess потом вытащи флешку и воткни
<[Raiden]> если есть ошибки - гугли
<[Raiden]> ну или dmesg
<[Raiden]> ы
 * [Raiden] попечатал в пустоту
<andrey_> ))
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: провокатор
<total__1> добрый вечер
<andrey_> здравствуй
<skai> andrey_: мы победили гуглоплюс:)
<andrey_> как
<jham> забили на него ))
<jham> самый верный способ победить
<[Raiden]> китайцы забанили его
<andrey_> добавляйте меня https://plus.google.com/100418489110821825527 =)
<[Raiden]> в новостях видел
<andrey_> в друзья или что там ))
<jham> (а)социальные сети - зло
<artus> лутше уж гугл чем контакты)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], зачем же меня так (. Мышкой же, стандартно, монтировать удобнее )
<baronos> как гном перезапустить а то зависли панели)
<total__> есть кто на google + успели зарегистрироваться?
<skai> lf
<skai> да
<skai> сегодня я 4х зарегал туда
<skai> не считая себя
<total__> вышлете мне пожалуйста приглашение, а то я не успел плиз!
<total__> ну и как там?
<skai> там круто
<skai> artus: интерфейс там няшный.как если бы взяли лицокнигу и улучшили до идеала
<total__> а можете меня туда тоже зарег, пожалуйста, а то я сам пробовал, говорят что приглашение нужно
<artus> skai, ща вот только разберусь как твитер експортировать, ато акк подключил а буковок из него не вижу )
<skai> artus: о
<skai> де там?
<skai> Оо
<artus> skai, а так зашибись, прикоольная
<skai> покажи
<skai> ссыль
<skai> пуф
<skai> *пруф
<skai> я тож хочу туда твиттер интегрировать
<[Raiden]> слишком много соцсетей. Нужна ли ещё 1
<artus> ну у инка по ходу на его страничке ретвиты идут с твитера
<artus> [Raiden], не, нужна та в которой уютненько)
<[Raiden]> Я ни в 1 не пореган и чуствую себя ущемленным в инете
<skai> artus: buzz
<skai> с гуглбаза
<skai> глянь вон у мну
<skai> твиттер в баз интегрирован
<parfux> ты не пореган о_О
<jham> [Raiden]: уважаю )
<parfux> меня там тоже нет
<baronos> может кто приглашение выслать в +гугл??:-[
<parfux> потомучто палево
<parfux> когдато я попробовал зарегатся но там нужно СМС
<parfux> и я испугался
<parfux> там же апи есть, и любой человек на любом сайте будет знать кто к нему зашел
<[Raiden]> если бы это было заменой... Реально к 3 моим чатам и паре емыл, просто прибавится ещё и соцсеть или несколько
<parfux> оо
<total__> а я вот  в 3 соц сетях, и еще кроме того в jabber,  irc, icq :)
<[Raiden]> Ну т.е. только усложнит жизнь
<parfux> надо написать снифер-деанонимизатор для хомячков
<parfux> кинул ссыль, прехал набил щи
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ущемленность обычно в голове )
<total__1> не навижу  интернет по edge, теряет соединение часто :(
<[Raiden]> по вики, гугл делает попытки с соцсетями с 2003 года
<[Raiden]> имхо и эта долго не протянет. Возможно потому что ест ьуже более обжитые
<total__> поживем увидем
<parfux> да поямо
<parfux> думаеш тяжело манипулировать массами?
<parfux> сделают соцсеть с бесплатными шлюхами и капец фейсбуку
<[Raiden]> скорее массам тяже манипулировать большим количествомссоцсетей и чатов
<[Raiden]> *тяжело
<deedzhey> ты ж не пробовал. а массы вон в восторге. добавки просят
<jham> пипл хавает
<sanya777> sharikoff---мудень козлиный
<[Raiden]> deedzhey: )
<sanya777> нечего людей банить
<[Raiden]> мат вообще нарушение правил
<sanya777> и чо??
<[Raiden]> Да так, ничего, считай что предупреждение
<sanya777> я конкретно ему
<sanya777> ок больше не буду
<vcabba> vcabba vcabba
<vcabba> .рудз
<[Raiden]> вроде гугл+ стал без инфайтов доступен
<sanya777> а чо-гугла простого мало?
<Sergey_IT> гугла+ - поисковик с телепатическими способностями
<sanya777> еще одно анальное рабство
<Sergey_IT> sanya777, а ты уже был в таком? )
<sanya777> пока нет и думаю ,что не попаду
<Sergey_IT> sanya777, а если не был, откуда такой термин?
<skai> .црщшы
<skai> @kban --user sanya777
<skai> [Raiden]: случайно вырвавщееся хз - повод для предупреждения.такое - повод для бана
<[Raiden]> )
<Guest_3535> неадекваты отакуют
<Guest_3535> ниодыкваты
<parfux> так он перерегается же
<Guest_3535> в конце-концов ему надоест
<parfux> меняб забанили я чат разнес
<parfux> скриптик то на 10 сток
<parfux> + прокси лист
<skai> parfux: тебе надоест писать посты для бана раньше
<Guest_3535> кто-нибудь игрался с  coreboot (LinuxBIOS)?
<User421[web]> Еврибади здравствуйте! Убунтушку переустановил на другой диск - как со старого перенести гуглохром и хромиум с настройками? Программы установлены и закрыты - какие папки скопировать в новый /хоум?
<skai> конфиги
<chelaxe> скай
<User421[web]> Где конфиги?
<jham> в ~
<Sergey_IT> skai, ему не конфиги, а конфигушки нужны
<User421[web]> .chrome нету вроде
<Guest_3535> xD
<baronos> для хрома юзай синхронизацию
<parfux> ищи чтото типа ~/.chrome || ~/.chromium || ~/.google
<baronos> и настраивать ничего не придеться
<skai> а в папку .config зайти логика не подсказала?
<Guest_3535> /home/ты/.config
<baronos> или попробуй скопировать из папки ./config/google-chrome
<User421[web]> Спасибо добрейшие из умнейших! )))
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, у меня ушли коньки, как их восставновить?
<chelaxe> ушли?!
<deedzhey> погуляют, придут
<AlexDevilLX> Процесс висит, а они спрятались
<chelaxe> убей
<chelaxe> killall conky
<AlexDevilLX> может просто есть conky  --show?
<SAPetrovich> <AlexDevilLX>а может ты нажал на свернуть все окна?
<AlexDevilLX> Нет
<AlexDevilLX> Я два раза кликнул на них
<AlexDevilLX> Ну все же
<AlexDevilLX> Я открыл компьютер и они исчезли
<Maratich> этого, проблема
<parfux> че делать. зови мисс марпол
<Maratich> всем здрасте
<parfux> привет
<chelaxe> убей их
<chelaxe> потом опять подними
<chelaxe> и сбрось логи
<chelaxe> блин... как дети
<Maratich> начался месяц отпуска, как правильно следовать все время этому мануалу,=? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWJ99EJVHX8&feature=related
<chelaxe> предсказателей нет
<AlexDevilLX> А их запустить по conky?
<AlexDevilLX> Все равно прячутся
<chelaxe> в консоли запусти conky -c путь/к/конфигу/коньков >> Логи.log
<SAPetrovich> <AlexDevilLX>ну значит что-тов конфиге
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, мне нужен десклет с отображением загрузки ЦП и Оперативки
<artus> юзай коньки
<AlexDevilLX> + Температура
<chelaxe> gjnjv dct c rjyabujv rjymrjd c.lf dscskfq
<artus> да хоть почту проверять и погоду мониторить )
<chelaxe> все с конфигом высылай сюда и логи
<artus> не сюда
<AlexDevilLX> --daemonize
<artus> !paste | AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chelaxe> ну я и имел ввиду
<artus> AlexDevilLX, conky & достаточно
<chelaxe> хотя да
<chelaxe> предупреждать надо))
<AlexDevilLX> Не помогает
<AlexDevilLX> Ну так я открываю компьютер и они прячутся
<chelaxe> конфиг представь
<artus> ну дык
<chelaxe> и что коньки пишут в консоли
<chelaxe> уф
<AlexDevilLX> как вывести конфиг
<chelaxe> cat .conkyrc
<artus> AlexDevilLX, сверяй то что до TEXT с тем что у тебя http://paste.ubuntu.com/637600/
<AlexDevilLX> Как ты его вывел
<artus> AlexDevilLX, [/home/artus]% cat scripts/conkyrc_mem |out
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637600/
<artus> вот так )
<AlexDevilLX> неа
<artus> alias out='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<AlexDevilLX> conkyrc?
<chelaxe> как так он у него не по умолчанию а он сам не в теме где они?
<chelaxe> да
<artus> AlexDevilLX, скрипт которой стартует мне коньки http://paste.ubuntu.com/637603/
<AlexDevilLX> давайте я вам .conkyrc скину
<AlexDevilLX> http://pastebin.com/DS1iLhfn
<AlexDevilLX> ох и скриптик
<chelaxe> sh -c "sleep 30 && conky -c /home/chelaxe/.script/.conkyrc &"
<artus> AlexDevilLX, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky ты б хоть сюда заглянул
<AlexDevilLX> own_window_type desktop
<AlexDevilLX> это не мешает
<AlexDevilLX> Так ка крешить
<AlexDevilLX> где этот стартующий sh скрипт находится
<chelaxe> http://pastebin.com/Lc6kQR2a
<chelaxe> спеши все до текст
<chelaxe> и логи того что коньки пишут сделай
<AlexDevilLX> они исят
<AlexDevilLX> висят
<AlexDevilLX> я кажется поял в чем приеол
<AlexDevilLX> в .conky
<AlexDevilLX> rc
<AlexDevilLX> все
<AlexDevilLX> я починил
<AlexDevilLX> я понял в чем дело
<AlexDevilLX> own_window_type desktop а не own_window_type override
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, мне нужны коньки типа http://itmages.ru/image/view/64636/f907aec1 только без аптайма, интернета и нагруженность и оперативки без swap в процентах
<toxa> всем привет.... а как проверить в bash скрипте архив на его "правильность" ? :)
<toxa> а я обновляюсь до 11.04 :)  поздравте меня
<[Raiden]> 1. смотри ключи архиватора на тестинг , 2. читай как перехвотить эррорлевел в баше.
<[Raiden]> наверное так.
<shenmue> ну открыть и ... эээ ... сравнить файлы по мд5 к примеру
<[Raiden]> *errorlevel это в батниках, скорее код завершения.
<shenmue> аа... а я вопроса не понял =(
<AlexDevilLX> поздравляю
<[Raiden]> или ты понял, а я нет )
<[Raiden]> одно из двух
<[Raiden]> в общем я поторопился как всегда. Надо было спросить какой архив )
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай
<AlexDevilLX> ребят
<AlexDevilLX> а я понял
<VanBugel> на какую шару фото запостить проще?
<toxa> bzip2
<artus> !itmages | VanBugel
<ubuntuhelp> VanBugel: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<VanBugel> СПАСИБО
<[Raiden]> toxa: а почему есть сомнение что архив цел? Сразу после создания надо проверять?
<[Raiden]> или потом в процессе хранения
<toxa> да....
<toxa> просто хотел проверку сделать..... а то вдруг чего....
<toxa> сразу после создания...
<AlexDevilLX> А можно ли рассортировать иконки на рабочем столе сеткой как в Windows?
<shenmue> разрешаю
<toxa> мы тебе разрешаем.... :)
<shenmue> хорошо бы все спрашивали прежде чем что то сделать.
<shenmue> меньше проблем будет
<toxa> 2 минуты до окончания.....
<AlexDevilLX> минуту
<AlexDevilLX> тут так нельзя
<toxa> Марк же говорил... что Ubuntu это не демократия! :)
<AlexDevilLX> ага
<VanBugel> АНАРХИЁ
<artus> @voice VanBugel
<artus> VanBugel, будеш продолжать капсить вылетиш
<toxa> это было после того, как кнопочки в левую сторону у окон перенесены... :)
<AlexDevilLX> посмотри, что у меня за бред
<shenmue> скажите спасибо что их вообще перемещать можно
<[Raiden]> bzip2 test3.txz ;if [ "$?" == "0" ] ; then echo "Бзип отработал на 5" ;fi
<AlexDevilLX> можно ли какую то пнель которая на рабочем столе оставалась
 * aleksei` Обновляюсь до 10.10 ))
<toxa> одна минута до обновления на 11.04
<Sergey_IT> а потом 11.10
<toxa> не... :) рано
<[Raiden]> мне в 11.04 пришлось собрать груб из 10.10. Т.к. текущая версия не умеет параметр default=
<Sergey_IT> так и 11.04 тоже рано
<[Raiden]> а больше претензий впринципе нет
<aleksei`> эхх, а я только решился с 10.04 слезть ...
<toxa> если через 5 минут не появлюсь..... значит что-то пошло не так....
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, а что не работало?
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT: всё работало, но надо двигаться вперёд
<[Raiden]> 11.10 будет няшный. Если иксы и галиум\меса будут как в федоре или новее. Очень приятно то что на ноувеау есть 3д из коробки. Хоть и менять потом на закрытый, но уже кое что!
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexDevilLX> Ого
<AlexDevilLX> Ты знаминитый Raiden
<[Raiden]> Даж это, на 8600 реальн ов урбан бегать на открытом драйвере.
<AlexDevilLX> ребят, можно ли управлять мп3 плеером через коньки?
<[Raiden]> нет
<toxa> только смотреть на что-нить....
<[Raiden]> выводить инфу только
<shenmue> апллеты есть
<shenmue> и хот кеи
<[Raiden]> угу, управлять хоткеем можно, если не активен плейер
<shenmue> а еще globus виджеты.
<toxa> ядро старое удаляется.... :)
<[Raiden]> хотя есть другой вариант. Например создаем правило что плейер всегда на 4 столе.
<[Raiden]> крутанулся на 4-й подела что надо и обратно
<[Raiden]> в компизе и квине такие правила для окон есть, в метасите нет
<shenmue> зачем если плеер в трее в основном
<[Raiden]> ну, это как вариант )
<toxa> через трей мне кажется проще
<[Raiden]> кому-то будет удобней тырка по иконке в трее, а кому то видеть всегда развернутый плейер переключившись на 1 из столов
<toxa> потом на раб столе обычно окна.... кортинку то фоновую видишь, только когда совсем скучно... :)
<toxa> надо отдельный монитор... :) для плейлиста....
<toxa> сенсорный :)
<aleksei`> не жирно? )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> надо пряму трансляцию в мозг сразу. чего мелочится. а если память хорошая то плеер вообще не нужен
<artus> 2 моника это гуд, но мало, хочу еще 2 )
<[Raiden]> неттоп сенсорный  с клиентом для мпд
<toxa> зато как круто!.... потыкал в него пальцем быстренько.. и дальше делаешь... и на экране не мелькает... не нужно в трей лесть в кучу менюх
<[Raiden]> так, подумалось
<toxa> я в ребут..... :) ждите меня! я вернуся!
<shenmue> вам слово хоткеи ни о чем не говорят? зачем лесть в трей?
<[Raiden]> прощай, друг
<aleksei`> shenmue: +1  к трансляции )))
<aleksei`> а мне рисует примерно 1 час до обновления ...
<toxa> Ура товарищи! :)
<toxa> даже grub обновился...... :)
<shenmue> чорт
<shenmue> опять ты
<shenmue> =)
<toxa> ой как тут всё классненько.... :)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/8bw5h странный чел такой. а еще на лине оО
<[Raiden]> у тебя не получилось показать. Там пароль просят
<shenmue> ну не все знают про контакт на другом домене
<artus> [Raiden], умееш ли ты сударь гадать на кофейной гуще, а точнее ориентируешся ли в показателях смарта винтов? )
<[Raiden]> не очень
<[Raiden]> ремапы либо есть либо нет , если мало то пофиг, у меня на одном 208 бедов уже 2 года.
<[Raiden]> а больше там вроде нечего смотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: у меня на одном харде 16к бедов
<inkvizitor68sl> и он работает
<[Raiden]> старт\стопы если только, есть мнение ччто их количество конечно
<Escsun> [Raiden], их количество конечно)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем то да.  Вопрос только какое оно. Точных данных нет.
<Escsun> [Raiden], у каждого винта разное
<Escsun> [Raiden], но вообще их не должно быть вообще
<Escsun> только 1 раз при включение и 1 раз при выключение
<[Raiden]> и иногда важена не живучесть хдд, а время работы от батарейки. В общем-то быстро старты только на ноутах ростут
<artus> так, что по этим винтас сказать можете http://paste.ubuntu.com/637619/ и http://paste.ubuntu.com/637620/ ибо хочу пересести систему с первого на второй
<artus> *м
<Escsun> [Raiden], это очень плохо)
<Escsun> [Raiden], у меня прошлый винт прожил 2.5 месяца)
<Escsun> [Raiden], после чего отказался жить )
<Escsun> [Raiden], электроника полетела
<Escsun> [Raiden], эти стар стопы постоянно высокий ток дают
<[Raiden]> это больше на брак похоже.
<Escsun> [Raiden], и 1 раз электроника не выдержала
<Escsun> [Raiden], это не брак
<Escsun> это стар стопы
<Escsun> [Raiden], в любой момент может вылететь из строя электроника
<Escsun> [Raiden], apm 255 поставь
<[Raiden]> у меня ниразу не сгорала )
<Escsun> [Raiden], это просто везение)
<Escsun> а вообще винты могу служить со стар стопами долго и нудно ...
<[Raiden]> artus: вроде пассед написано. Фиг знает. Вообще есть програмка palimpsest она забавней
<Escsun> [Raiden], электроника вещей ненадежная может прослужить и 15 лет, а может и 5 минут)
<Escsun> вещь(*
<[Raiden]> что сгорает за 5 минут меняется по гарантии, как брак
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], это понятно))
<Escsun> [Raiden], ахаха специально спалить ))
<AlexDevilLX> как можно значок корзины вынести в меню?
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, да это не сложно
<[Raiden]> у меня был 1 забавный момент, как раз с хдд. Я его носил к знакомому, и лень было сувать в корпус, вытащил кабеля раружу, положил на столе рядом. И потом в работе случайно рукой задел, получилась искра и винду конец
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, относительно )
<[Raiden]> до конца гарантии оставалось примерно 3 недели
<Escsun> круто ты)
<[Raiden]> и ничего, поменяли ) Хотя вина моя была
<[Raiden]> фишка ещё в том, что ту можель не делали уже. Производителя дали того же, но новее.
<[Raiden]> удачн опалил в общем
<[Raiden]> это как раз единственный хдд котоырй у меня умер. Но из тех что были больше 5 лет ни 1 не работал - я их продавал или отдавал.
<[Raiden]> сча текущий старый 2.6 лет по смарту.
<[Raiden]> и на полке есть 1 макстор 80гб, ему наверное около 5 или больше
<[Raiden]> сорь , увлекся )
<AlexDevilLX> можно ли сделать панель где бы выводились все элементы какой то папки
<artus> можно
<shenmue> можно скринлетом или апплетом для панели
<[Raiden]> макстор задержался чего-то 2004 года вроде модель
<shenmue> http://cs10993.vk.com/u73074407/132267460/x_ea5ef20b.jpg я такое меню юзаю
<[Raiden]> наверное из-за перехода на сата. Никому не нужен.
<[Raiden]> в меню переход разьве нет такого в гноме?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> там тока закладки
<[Raiden]> склероз значит
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<aleksei`> ку
<parfux1> shenmue, а что было 17.04.2009?
<shenmue> торрентс ру закрыли
<shenmue> ты где то 50ый кто спрашивает
<parfux1> ну так стери с авы
<shenmue> что именно?
<parfux1> дату же
<shenmue> зачем? смысл теряется
<DenSpirit> системный раздел убунту обязательно должен быть основным?
<DenSpirit> или можно на логический поставить?
<vdrandom> пофиг
<DenSpirit> супер)
<shenmue> vdrandom мне тоже =)
<vdrandom> shenmue, круто
<vdrandom> а кому не пофиг?
<DenSpirit> винде. она на логический не хочет
<vdrandom> щито?
<artus> это ее проблемы )
<vdrandom> даже хр жрала логические и не давилась
<artus> vdrandom, там прочто на логический больше 1й системы не поставиш )
<artus> ограничения мбра
<shenmue> хм.. у мну дрова на чотатам не ставились из за того что винда не на диске ц
<DenSpirit> ни в какую не хотела..
<shenmue> а сменить низя было
<artus> shenmue, можно
<shenmue> этим... прога которая сама дрова ищет накачала. и вот два драйвера не встали
<artus> shenmue, я про сменить
<shenmue> ну может  можно. мне вин для поиграть. остальное не нужно. работает и не трогаю
<artus> ну дык оно ясно ставить хотело какой то драйвер на с , вобщем проблемы винды шерифа не волнуют)
<[Raiden]> хп на логический ставить фигово
<[Raiden]> загрузчик будет всеравно на первом разделе
<[Raiden]> с вин7 вроде так же.
<artus> badblocks -v /dev/sdc Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. ^_^
<[Raiden]> лучше это г... всегда ставить на первый раздел, меньше гемороя.
<[Raiden]> artus: по смарту видно был очто их нет, или это другой винт?
<artus> это второй
<artus> нитачевский, которому уже года 3 как по ходу
<artus> вобщем можно переезжать )
<artus> *х
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0704/h_1309727376_2a823a5ad3.png
<[Raiden]> простите за кде )
<artus> [Raiden], напомни название этой фиговины
<[Raiden]> palimpsest
<artus> крысный на синем жесть )
<[Raiden]> у мну гном3 стоит поэтмоу вид такой страшный. qtcurve с ним не научилась работать пока.
<artus> gnome-disk-utility это по ходу
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня вместе с 11.04 пол года экспериментов )
<[Raiden]> а.. пакет наверное да
<artus> ставимс ))
<vonderer> у разработчика qtcurve нет хитрого плана портировать его на gtk3
<[Raiden]> да вроде есть.
<[Raiden]> это скорее неизбежно, гтк 2 будет отмирать уже к осени.
<vonderer> [Raiden], http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492&forumpage=154
<vonderer> At the moment, no. Sorry. Its just going to be a *lot* of work. I did re-factor the Gtk2 codebase to make a Gtk3 port easier. But to be honest, I now use Oxygen, and don't have the time/enthusiasm to learn Gtk3's new CSS themeing.
<[Raiden]> я когда искал вот на что натолкнулся
<[Raiden]> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file?file=qtcurve-gtk3.spec&package=qtcurve-gtk3&project=home%3Ascalpel4k&srcmd5=ff63aa5ac107ba548c94bf8db8cdea97
<[Raiden]> а блин, это видимото что он удалил потом
<[Raiden]> если не запилят - будет очень печально.
<vonderer> а мне вот начал нравиться oxygen
<vonderer> если на него ок цветовую схему натянуть - очень клёво смотрится
<[Raiden]> йесгкму всетаки мне больше нравится, и опять же изменить можно, если надоест.
<[Raiden]> а оксиген... так и останется оксигеном )
<[Raiden]> типа того http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0704/h_1309728327_ed5b03e2fa.png
<vonderer> я знаю, как настраивается qtcurve :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<vonderer> просто на мой вкус там комбинаций, приятных глазу, не так уж и много
<[Raiden]> а покажи свой оксиген, если в кедах.
<vonderer> ща
<vonderer> http://itmages.ru/image/view/224430/a3d7c81d
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты себе кеды одел чтоль?)
<[Raiden]> ну да, гном3 и кде стоят
<[Raiden]> vonderer: ну ничего , сойдет если не будет вариантов :)
<Escsun> Пока всем
<vonderer> а никто в Terraria не шпилит случаем? :)
<XuMuK> даж не слышал
<vonderer> на стиме глянь
<vonderer> офигенная штука :)
<vonderer> этакий двухмерный майнкрафт
<XuMuK> нее, для меня слишком примитивно)
<XuMuK> на телефоне мож и поставил бы)
<vonderer> а я олдфаг лол
<vonderer> для меня - олдфажно :) пиксельарт - это же клёво!
<vonderer> и, кстати, в плане геймплея нихрена не примитивно
<XuMuK> я не спорю)
<XuMuK> vonderer, и про олдфагов) http://itmages.ru/image/view/224442/40510b40
<XuMuK> я тоже в их числе))
<LeNsTR> '\(@.@)/`
<[Raiden]> когда отвыкаешь от вида гнома3, всетакии он страшен
<vonderer> адваитта уныла до предела
<[Raiden]> или просто панелька на этом шоте особенно не сочиитается со свем остальынм
<[Raiden]> мысли вслух
<vonderer> XuMuK, я олдфажнее, чем ты ололо
<vonderer> [Raiden], это умолчательный внешний вид третьегнома
<[Raiden]> угу, я в курсе
<[Raiden]> это не мешает быть ему страшным )
<vonderer> способствует, я бы даже сказал
<[Raiden]> )
<vonderer> комментарии, когда копыта откидываешь в террарии, как в вормсах
<vonderer> например, "Von забыл подышать"
<Maratich> можно ли переустановить убунту с iso на home разделе ?
<Maratich> без флешки и без диска
<Maratich> и без загрузки по сети
<vdrandom> да
<artus> и без монитора с клавиатурой
<artus> и вообще без електричества
<vdrandom> GRUB2 умеет загружаться с iso.
<Maratich> ноутбук, так шта без електричества
<vdrandom> artus, голый, в пустыне
<artus> угу))
<Maratich> а rw и r чистых нету, и в 2 ночи не найти
<vdrandom> флешкой воспользуйся
<Maratich> только полгига
<Maratich> не катет
<artus> очень даже катит
<artus> даже 128м катит, сголовой
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-25
<NoOova> народ процесс не убивается
<NoOova> чего делать
<NoOova> killall -9 имяпроцесса
<NoOova> ничего не выводит
<NoOova> я полагаю процесс зомби?
<NoOova> да. у зомби нет родителя
<NoOova> походу никак
<NoOova> ппц
<mva> NoOova: 1) ребутаться
<mva> 2) если killall -9 ничего не выводит, значит сигнал успешно отправлен
<mva> за доставку он не отвечает :)
<NoOova> дак отправлен т отправлен =)
<NoOova> тока почему то не умирает процесс
<NoOova> уже 12 штук висят
<artus> сопротивляются :D
<NoOova> можно написать форк-зомби бомбу медленного действия
<NoOova> =))) гы....
<NoOova> спавнятся 100 чилдов раз в секунду
<NoOova> чилды-зомби
<NoOova> гы-гы-гы
<artus> они на свет лезут ))
<sharikoff> artus, q
<artus> sharikoff, йй
<NoOova> доброго утра всем
<NoOova> вы чего не спите?
<mva> NoOova: всё, что она сможет сделать — заполнить PID
<mva> но и это, впринципе, лечится :)
<NoOova> как =)
<NoOova> если они не убиваются
<mva> ну, был где-то патч, увеличивающий максимальное значение PID с 65564 до int
<NoOova> прикинь 4000000000 переключений контекста процессора =)))
<NoOova> хотя не. вру.
<artus> NoOova, у тебя там локальный остров доктора моро? )
<NoOova> откуда будет переключение контекста на зомби
<NoOova> он же не существует...
<NoOova> artus: чаго?
<artus> ну ты тама монстров выращиаеш неведомых по ходу
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> я мучаю перл =) скрипт дописываю
<NoOova> не в правильном порядке убил процессы теперь у меня зомбаки в системе
<artus> NoOova, ты ацкий вирус написал по ходу
<mva> NoOova: ну повтори фокус 66k раз :)
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<Chrome5162> ито шо?
<scogra> Доброго времени. Есть использующие ОС Сиалия 10? (синяя птица) http://integra-l.ru/site/
<Chrome5162> о_О
<Chrome5162> Сиалия
<Chrome5162> просвятите неведующего
<scogra> Chrome5162<-:зайди на сайт))). убунту 10,04 допилили немного, понавешали красивостей
<sharikoff> сраный билан
<sharikoff> и билайн тоже
<sharikoff> пошла вторая неделя делегирования обратной зоны
<Chrome5162> не стали ничего нового придумать просто тупо взяли и стырили идею
<Chrome5162> я тоже могу написать"идеальное решение для бизнеса, открывающего безграничные возможноси"
<artus> @kick scogra пиарить всякую фигню иди куда нить в другое место
<artus> sharikoff, сопротивляются чтоль?
<sharikoff> artus, не могут понять о чем речь
<artus> sharikoff, аххахаа
<sharikoff> тут уже переписка такая как у энгелься с каутским
<artus> тобиш твой запрос им таки взррвал моск?
<sharikoff> *энгельса
<sharikoff> ваще походу напрочь
<artus> а я тя предупреждал ))
<sharikoff> говорю зарегестрируйте мою подсеть в RIPE как положено
<scogra> так я ж не для пиара! мне узнать надо!
<sharikoff> иначе у вас как у лира проблемы будут
<sharikoff> пофиг всем
<sharikoff> пока официальным письмом не пригрозил не зашевелились
<artus> scogra, мальчик, ты гдето в топике видел такие матерные слова как Сиалия?
<artus> sharikoff, так может ты за отдельную плату им консультацию даш? ))
<Chrome5162> scogra: разве у воей распрекрасной системы нет канала IRC
<sharikoff> artus, да я уже начал по фене писать в письмах
<sharikoff> может так поймут
<scogra> скорей всего нету. артус, основа-убунту. сюда я и пришел за ответом
<sharikoff> artus, http://paste.pro/5152735
<artus> @kban scogra 86400 читаем правила пока не озарит их смысл
<Chrome5162> пфффф
<artus> sharikoff, так про это я и говорил то , я тя сразу предупредил что они не осилят
<sharikoff> =)
<Chrome5162> мда
<Chrome5162> правила это свяое
<artus> sharikoff, они у инка выхлоп трасировки осилить не смогли , а тут ты
<Chrome5162> святое"
<Chrome5162> блин что то у меня клавка глючит
<sharikoff> неговори.. а тут я с какой то там зоной..а тут кофеек стынет понимаешь
<Chrome5162> кофе
<Chrome5162> sharikoff: а у вас ищчо осталось кофе??
<sharikoff> Chrome5162, KO?
<Chrome5162> хочу коооофе
<sharikoff> выпей заставь себя
<Chrome5162> у меня нету :'(
<sharikoff> @op
<artus> хе, тебя бот забыл чтоль ?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> вспомнил
<artus> :)
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> artus, ты чо не спишь?
<sharikoff> евро 2012?
<artus> да чето как то не спитцо
<sharikoff> болельщицы одолели?
<Chrome5162> :)
<artus> комары замучали :D
<sharikoff> кальмары?
<sharikoff> =)
<Chrome5162> ооой комары...
<Chrome5162> нашествие началось и продвигается полным ходом
<Chrome5162> :(
<artus> sharikoff, и вообще, если я хочу по l2tp клиент-клиент мне роуты крутить?
<sharikoff> хмм
<artus> мне просто клиентов с дроида надо пускать на астериск, а вот в мир я его нифига пускать не собираюсь
<artus> а openvpn туда не воткнеш
<sharikoff> на дроид?
<artus> угу
<sharikoff> воткнешь вроде..
<sharikoff> ну ладно..
<artus> он l2tp с айписеком понимает а вот открытовпн нет ((
<sharikoff> нати не маскарадом а конкретно в астериск
<sharikoff> тех кто коннектится по л2тп
<artus> sharikoff, таак я и сам астериск на впнку сажать буду
<artus> ибо он сидит за натом
<sharikoff> или присваивай отдельную подсеть им которая не натится
<artus> ну отдельной сеткой я и хочу
<sharikoff> за натом не мешает ему работать
<sharikoff> вроде ба
<sharikoff> сипу пофиг
<artus> с натом эхо у меня ацкое на gsm
<sharikoff> эходав ?
<sharikoff> врубал?
<artus> непомогает, причем эхо только у мобильного который звонит
<sharikoff> а если напрямую то все норм?
<artus> с астериска на трубу звук гуд, если ната нет а напрямую - тоже
<sharikoff> вопщем так.. рисуй схему буим думать
<artus> просто вот озадачились насовать клиентов на всякие яфонодроида, вот и думаю как бы завернуть их в впнку так чтоб было покошернее
<artus> ну смтри, есть смотрящий в мир впнсервер , клиенты атска и клиенты , вот и вся схема
<artus> клиенты должны видеть атску внутри впн-сети
<artus> с опенвпном оно работает норм, а вот pptp и его вариации чето не взлетают
<sharikoff> а именно?
<artus> как вариан ток на атску натянуть l2tp и пробрасывать саму впнку в мир, а клиенты тогда будуть видеть атс , но пров там как то тупит с внешним ip
<artus> sharikoff, вобщем надо поднять сеть в впнке аля 10.0.0.0/24 и в ней все должны друг друга видеть и только , ни каких интернетов натить ничего другого, а уже атска пусть смотрить на 10.* и все
<baronos> хола) а чего не спите то? понедельник, утро вроде как)
<artus> baronos, лето же
<baronos> так то да, в такую духоту не поспишь
<baronos> а я ща приеду, упаду на кровать, и как начну валяться.:)
<Chrome5162> хех
<Chrome5162> это дело хорошее
<rapidsp> кеды чтоле обновляются...
<Chrome5162> кеды
<Chrome5162> это вещь хорошая
<baltazor> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME Shell - это графическая среда, пришедшая на смену GNOME Classic. Подробней:  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell Помощь по GNOME Shell !baronos
<baltazor> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<baronos> задавай вопрос
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Подскажите пожалуйста. В тестах glxgears показывает около 1090 фпс. Нормально ли это? Карта radeon 6310. Просто всётаки удалось поставить catalyst 12.4 на убунту 12.04 и вот думаю, не надо ли чего настривать
<HarryShprottey>  
<Umren> HarryShprottey, хз у мя показывает 13249 fps,
<Umren> хотя видяхя по идее не особо мощнее)
<HarryShprottey> хм. Странно. Скорее всегок акие то проблемы в дровах(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> HarryShprottey: 6310, это какая то мама на A50?
<HarryShprottey> Не знаю. Нетбук eee pc 1215b. Hd 6310
<Umren> нетбук) тогда думаю норм)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> HarryShprottey: ну там проц amd e350 или e450
<HarryShprottey> e 350
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего не попробовал открытые radeon дрова?
<HarryShprottey> видяха начинает греется очень сильно
<HarryShprottey> или не знаю что. Но однозначто что-то начинает сильно грется
<HarryShprottey> заметно сильнее нежели на закрытых
<NoOova> how to rebuild all cpan modules?
<NoOova> ой.... нетужа
<Krepver> попробуй
<Krepver> cpan -f -i Module::With::Dependencies
<Krepver> а не, надо все
 * Krepver невнимательный
<NoOova> у меня cpan больше никуда не цепляется
<NoOova> говорит что сокет сломан
<NoOova> фух.... модуль Socket есть в портах
 * Wizard зевает.
<skai-falkorr> живые есть?
<|rapidsp|> 62 пользователей
<skai-falkorr> на кладбище тоже много пользователей
<|rapidsp|> оптимистично :)
<skai-falkorr> лето же
<skai-falkorr> тут вообще никого не должно быть:)
<skai-falkorr> все на пляж
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ты на пляжу?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> у меня уже вечер
<skai-falkorr> ну все
<skai-falkorr> собирают убийцу виндовса
<skai-falkorr> и главного помощника по переводу людей на линукс
<skai-falkorr> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/25/3116026/microsoft-compiling-windows-8-rtm-builds
<[Raiden]> 1. вин8 легче чем вин7 , 2. на десктоп переход из метро в 1 клик.
<skai-falkorr> ага
<[Raiden]> в итоге сомнительно чот это убийца
<skai-falkorr> и еще три клика на запуск приложения
<skai-falkorr> еще два пробега мышью, долгое нажатие и четыре клика чтобы чтото еще сделать
<[Raiden]> там панель-док есть.
<skai-falkorr> плюс плакат со шорткеями распечатать надо
<[Raiden]> хоткеи в винде лучше чем в лине тем, чо на любом компе с виндой - они одинаковые.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: на компах с линем тоже
<[Raiden]> в юнити же хоткеи не 100% такие как в лхде или кде
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если не менять стандартные
<skai-falkorr> ибо в приложениях свои хоткеи
<skai-falkorr> ну в гтк.ибо гтк следует духу фридесктоп
<skai-falkorr> и соблюдает стандарты хоткеев
<skai-falkorr> и в убунте хотяб 12309 нет такого страшного, как в венде
<mva> skai-falkorr: в линуксе, кстати, 12309 FIXED ;)
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну для меня он и не появлялся
<mva> а в венде — NOT_RESOLVED WONTFIX
<mva> ;)
<skai-falkorr> а вот в винде он страааашный
<tagezi> всем привет
<Cuba_013> Добрый вечер.
<Cuba_013> такая проблема. даже не знаю как объяснить, что сделать хочу. вообщем на virtualbox стоит ubuntu server . Нужно с виртуальной машины завернуть интернет на операционку. У меня ноутбук. Инет раздается по wi fi
<Cuba_013> такая проблема. даже не знаю как объяснить, что сделать хочу. вообщем на virtualbox стоит ubuntu server . Нужно с виртуальной машины завернуть интернет на операционку. У меня ноутбук. Инет раздается по wi fi
<yurau_> mate на 12.04 http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/mate-1.2.html
<[Raiden]> очень многим гном2 нравится, но фактически это де тоже не без недостатков. Просто по сравнению с г3 он выглядит менее ужасно. - отюсда такая любовь у народа
<[Raiden]> и может быть привычка ещё
<[Raiden]> в г2 над обыло многое менять\улучшать. Фактически он уг, не современное , кривое де. Но мало кто ожидал что ег оулучшат камим образом как сделала новая команда разработчиков.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> имхо конечно.
<[Raiden]> таким*
<yurau_> после прекращения поддержки 11.04 я наверно перейду на мате в 12.04
<yurau_> буду сопротивляться до последнего. а потом перейду на десктопный андройд )
<[Raiden]> Я перешел с 11.10 на кде. Теперь у меня каждую версию убунты будет одинаковое привычное де
<[Raiden]> советую попробовать, только не 1 день, а неделю хотя бы
<yurau_> мне кнопка пуск не нравится. и вообще я сторо\нник кде 3.5.10
<yurau_> кде 4 говно
<[Raiden]> кнопка пуск в кде4 имет 2 режима, один из них - старое меню , как в кде3. + эта кнопка являетяс плазмойдом который можно вообще убрать и поствить другой. Такой гибкости нигде больше нет
<[Raiden]> процесс выбора плазмойда http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0625/h_1340643842_6465648_14892690dd.png
<[Raiden]> есть ещё тейк офф меню, это значки во весь экран ,по принципу даша в юнити
<[Raiden]> как я говорил, 1 дня мало.
<tagezi> 1С:Документооборот под Линем работает? о_О
<Sergey_IT> линю документы не нужны
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0625/h_1340645073_4146016_80eacc87d7.png - всеравн отихо )
<tagezi> не, я просто документо оборот делаю.. там в табличке написано что типа он работает под линет
<tagezi> это удивление
<tagezi> не виду ни слова на офф сайте про системыные требования.. правда обещают бесплатно настроить ))))
<Umren> tagezi, давно работал сервер, клиент вроде не работал
<Umren> правда давно темой не интересовался, может они сделали ;)
<yurau_> лозунг: Ставьте браузер новей – сердцу будет веселей )
<tagezi> Umren: спасибо, надо будет покопать в эту сторону тогда
<stasdizzi> всем привет, после "жёсткой" перезагрузки, пропали шрифты, как полечить?
<stasdizzi> http://gyazo.com/5ce47f231d4159f2cb31b333a8eb4585
<Umren> красота
<stasdizzi> )))
<[Raiden]> для начала над опочитать про sysrq , что бы больше небыло жестких ребутов
<[Raiden]> потом наверное проверить какая текущая локаль и ещё преставить все пакеты со шрифтами
<[Raiden]> это то, что лично я могу придумать
<stasdizzi> спасибо)))
<VlAleVas> Всем привет! У меня проблема: при активном использовании интернета (торренты, онлайн видео, мультиплеер в майнкрафт) комп намертво зависает, не реагирует ни на что и это не кернел паник. Все началось с обновления компа (на core i5-3450, ASUS P8B75-V и 
<VlAleVas> Есть кто живой?
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Есть контакт.
<VlAleVas> test
<ubuntuhelp> VlAleVas, Fail!
<VlAleVas> test
<ubuntuhelp> VlAleVas, Ну понг, и что?
<VlAleVas> Ау! :-(
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> bkb ghjcnj pfyzns
<tagezi> или просто заняты
<[Raiden]> да он спросил выше, правда оборвалос после и
<[Raiden]> только я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> мс какую-то соцсеть купила за 1.2 млрд
<[Raiden]> Yammer зовется
<Umren> пофиг ваще
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> ну им виднее куда деньги выкидывать ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.evangelie.ru/forum/t98991-4.html - интересные картинки.
<tagezi> лучше бы контакт купили )
<gim_> Позволить могут, почему бы и нет в принципе
<VlAleVas> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=92118.msg907930#msg907930 — здесь что-то про pci=nomsi, но нужно её поставить или снять? Я так понимаю в грубе, тогда в каком конфиге?
<[Raiden]> сначала можно налету, без конфига. в меню дави Е, ищи там строку где слово splash и в конец добавляй и потом ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> ну или /etc/default/grub , там строка есть для дефолтных опций ядра и потом sudo update-grub - это на всегда
<VlAleVas> ОК, сейчас попробую.
<VlAleVas> Не помогло =(
<[Raiden]> писани на форум поподробней
<VlAleVas> А в какой раздел?
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает, чегго-нить про пробелмы )
<[Raiden]> кино смотрю - опечатки.
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, как убрать из приглашения строку с текущим каталогом?
<Kyshtynbai> ivan@ivan-laptop:/etc/apache2/sites-available$
<Kyshtynbai> все что после двоеточия и до $ я имею ввиду
<Umren> читай про баш, там это все настраивается
<Umren> где то в етц/дефольте можно задать шаблон для всех
<Umren> не помню
<[Raiden]> PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]\[\033[00m\]\$"
<[Raiden]> смотри ~/.bashrc
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<[Raiden]> http://icon.s.photosight.ru/img/e/48f/3633274_large.jpeg
<[Raiden]> ту122м3
<[Raiden]> 22 т.е.
<tagezi> новый пасажирский истребитель? )
<tagezi> или он под кже работает? )
<tagezi> кде*
<[Raiden]> старый бобрадировщик вроде, 200+ было выпущено, около 100 сча на вооружении
<[Raiden]> http://arma.at.ua/Zenger/News/85/a1.jpg
<tagezi> не в курсе, в  викопедии не написано, а поиск у меня из-за "ту" ослажнён.. всякий мусор выкидвает на название самолётика
<tagezi> но красивый
<tagezi> только не понятно зачем ему ракетные подвесы, если он стратегический бамбандировщик
<[Raiden]> если погуглить, то пишут что ракетами корабли мог уничтожать
<[Raiden]> по радио просто попалась инфа, решил нагуглить как выглядит )
<[Raiden]> дальний сверхзвуковой ракетоносец-бомбардировщик с изменяемой геометрией крыла.
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп
<tagezi> помему последний месяц тут кроме офтопа редко что бывает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на работе радио часто слушаю , иногда радио звезда. Там часто что-нить про нашу военную технику толкают
<[Raiden]> или чего-нить интересное из истории
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, про кде чаще всего ;)
<[Raiden]> да кроме меня наверное никто больше не пишет про него. И ваще, какой этоь офтоп, если оно в офиц репах, даже в  main
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ой... а ты хто?
<[Raiden]> Я - я
<Sergey_IT> кдйа?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: хочешь я тебе своё задание по виситу отдам? ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: асемблер я сам сделаю.. а ты реферат напишешь )))
<Scrimmer> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, пишите, Шура, пишите )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, привет)
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, будь здоров!
<Scrimmer> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я то напишу ))  мне самому интересно написать )))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: просто подумал сделать и тебе хорошо.. молодость вспомнишь )
<Umren> Onkeltem, прошел тот же тест на одеске) много вопросов странных) но в топ 20% всеравно попал видимо
<Umren> Onkeltem, особенно вопрос про аплет убил. я его флагнул как старье, хотя нагуглить успел
<Onkeltem> Umren: да чушь это всё, честно
<tagezi> Scrimmer: кстать, привет )))
<Onkeltem> Umren: сегодня добрался наконец до неполного манифеста Брюса Мау
<Onkeltem> Umren: заставляет задуматься. В инете полно где размещен. Вот например: http://opankey.com/note/hack-mosga-manifest
<Onkeltem> 26. Не гонитесь за наградами. Не делайте этого. От них один вред.
<Onkeltem> Umren: вот и по поводу теста - что он дает? Это какой-то показатель? Да нет, вообще. Зато ты тратишь полчаса своего времени минимум, ищешь вещи, которые вообще ни в туда ни в красную армию... Да ну.
<Onkeltem> А если бал не очень, то начинаешь думать, что ты может быть не очень?
<Umren> Onkeltem, дык, эмплойеры на них будут смотреть
<Umren> то и дает
<Onkeltem> Не, Umren, не место там мне. Не знаю, зачем я вообще туда полез :)
<Onkeltem> Umren: да кто это вообще такие -
<Umren> те кто те работу дает
<Onkeltem> эти имплойеры? :) Кто их знает, они вообще заслужили сами, чтобы с ними работали?! (вот такие вот у меня мысли)
<Onkeltem> им небось тестов не надо проходить
<Onkeltem> на адекватность
<Umren> нет, им надо платежную систему прикреплять)
<Onkeltem> Umren: мы все знем, как получать проекты и хорошую работу - по знакомым. Значит надо формировать круг правильных людей вокруг себя. Делать хорошие вещи, правильные, оставляя клиентов довольными
<Onkeltem> linkedin на мой взгляд имеет бОльший потенциал
<Umren> там ад кой то в группах обсуждается
<Umren> ладно, а то ща зобанят нас
<Umren>  /clear
<Onkeltem> ok
<Onkeltem> Umren: не могу удержаться. Да, там в группах  - ад. Какие-то индусы во всех группах ищут работу - это я уже заметил.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/0/8/b/4/5/ffb9bb51983d8ba5027cfecd011.jpg
<[Raiden]> спать пора
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<tagezi> ошибка которая у меня возникает в хроме, оказывается не только в хроме, но и в фф есть.. только реже
<tagezi> точно не флешь и не джава.. скорее с памятью как-то не так работает
<tagezi> потому что вылетал на скачивании файла с сата
<tagezi> сайта
<ChristopherNg> Scrimmer: ?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-26
<tarokinoe> Привет! Помогите плиз!
<tarokinoe> сетевой интерфейс не поднимается
<tarokinoe> вот /etc/network/interfaces
<tarokinoe> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<tarokinoe> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<tarokinoe> # The loopback network interface
<tarokinoe> auto lo
<tarokinoe> iface lo inet loopback
<tarokinoe> auto lo
<tarokinoe> iface lo inet loopback
<tarokinoe> auto eth0
<tarokinoe> iface eth0 inet static
<tarokinoe> address 172.16.2.141
<tarokinoe> netmask 255.255.255.0
<tarokinoe> auto eth1
<tarokinoe> iface eth1 inet static
<tarokinoe> <------>address 192.168.2.3
<tarokinoe> <------>netmask 255.255.255.0
<tarokinoe> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<tarokinoe> auto br0
<tarokinoe> iface br0 inet static
<tarokinoe> <------>address 192.168.100.1
<tarokinoe> <------>network 192.168.100.0
<tarokinoe> <------>netmask 255.255.255.0
<tarokinoe> <------>broadcast 192.168.100.255
<tarokinoe> <------>bridge_ports eth1
<tarokinoe> <------>bridge_fd 9
<tarokinoe> <------>bridge_hello 2
<tarokinoe> <------>bridge_maxage 12
<tarokinoe> <------>bridge_stp off
<tarokinoe> не поднимается eth1
<artus> интересно, на каком заводе таких делают
<tarokinoe> artus, это ты мне?
<artus> да , тебе, или ты считаеш нормой такие простыни в чат вываливать?
<tarokinoe> что за простынь, не понял? всмысле простой вопрос?
<artus> в смысле нефиг бросать в чат 100500 строк топик чата прочесть не ?
<tarokinoe> а, извиняюсь
<artus> tarokinoe, http://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections#Manual_bridge_setup
<artus> tarokinoe, смотри чего у тя не в тему
<artus> tarokinoe, а руками ifup eth1 поднимаетцо?
<tarokinoe> я не правильно сказал, eth1 поднимается, но адрес не присваивается
<tarokinoe> ifup eth1 подгнимает, но адреса нету
<tarokinoe> вывод ifconfig http://paste.pro/5152807
<artus> ммм, все ж поднялось вроде как
<artus> и смысл бриджа если ты туда не подключаеш eth0 ?
<tarokinoe> я вручную с помощью ifconfig настроил, но пинги се равно не идут, вот после рестарта networking http://paste.pro/5152808
<tarokinoe> а бридж нужен для vpn
<artus> ммм, openvpn ?
<artus> нафига ему бридж если он и так роутит ?
<artus> здаетцо или я чего то не допонял, или ты чего то перемудрил )
<artus> да и как минимум в bridge_ports должно быть помимо eth1 еще и eth0 , ибо смысловой нагрузки при его отсутствии нет
<tarokinoe> лан я ща теорию подучу, я наверное я чето не допонял, грузить не буду тебя) спасибо за помощь
<artus> вобщем ты по ходу чето не то строиш)
<artus> ты б озвучил собственно задачу для начала
<tarokinoe> задача openvpn настроить м.у 2мя виртуалками( тестирую), настраивал по документации на documentation.ubuntu.com
<artus> ну так бриджи тут нафиг ненужны
<artus> или на хосте впнка - на виртуалках клиенты , или на одной виртуалке серв впна - на второй клиент ,
<tarokinoe> на одной виртуалке серв впна - на второй клиент ,
<artus> тогда бриджи точно ненужны )
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<Wizard> Привет!
<tagezi> всем привет
<Chrome5162> блин
<Chrome5162> привет
<Chrome5162> аавторизация не робит >_<
<tagezi> какая авторизация?
<Chrome5162> ника
<tagezi> эм, где?
<Chrome5162> в квирке...
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Chrome5162> хх
<tagezi> нето )
<Chrome5162> послелднее в точку
<tagezi> запросто.. всю ноч краснаглазили, теперь и поспать можно
<Chrome5162> ээ
<Chrome5162> ночами не надо
<Chrome5162> до 2 часов
<tagezi> а ты вообще правильно пароль вбиваешь? )
<Chrome5162> ты щас издеваешся?
<Chrome5162> нет я не верно вожу
<tagezi> ну тыже сейчас на канале и авторилирован )
<Chrome5162> ну
<Chrome5162> что тогда глупые вопросы задаёшь
<Chrome5162> ну не пашет авторизация мне вручную приходится вбивать
<tagezi> ну, какак постал вопрос, такя тебе и отвечаю
<Chrome5162> и как же я вопрос поставил?
<Chrome5162> кстати
<Chrome5162> я вопроа не ставил...
<tagezi> 11:52:10  Chrome5162 | аавторизация не робит >_<
<Chrome5162> это вопрос?
<tagezi> ну раз не ставил, то я пошёл есть
<Chrome5162> капец
<baronos> пихай команду /msg nickserv identify PASS в оответствующее место и будет авторизация автоматическая
<baronos> с*
<Chrome5162> да я какбэ впихнул
<tagezi> такое ощущение возникает, что Хром глючил из-за установленого skypa
<tagezi> бред, конечно, но я другой проблеммы так и не нашёл
<Chrome5162> tagezi: не знаешь не советуй...
<Chrome5162> tagezi: ни какого скайпа и в помине нету
<tagezi> Chrome5162: ты кто? о_О
<Chrome5162> tagezi: человек
<tagezi> походу нет.. челокеп перед тем как говорить думает
<|rapidsp|> тот, кто глючит изза скайпа, очевидно же :)
<Chrome5162> tagezi: оскорбление
<Chrome5162> |rapidsp|: повторяю у меня нету скайпа
<Chrome5162> |rapidsp|: даже инсталятора
<tagezi> Chrome5162: товарищь,  тебя вообще не трогал, не обращался к тебе.. и я говорю сейчас о своей проблеме
<Chrome5162> |rapidsp|: у меня только винамп окрыт
<SergeyIT> господа Chrome5162 и tagezi - к барьеру!
<Umren> tagezi, дык скайп недавно пропатчился, патч выкатил майкрософт, до этого проблем не было. Очевидно, что там творится внутри
<tagezi> Chrom это программа от гугла, а не ты
<Scrimmer> пойду поем
<Umren> у кого-то вис комп, тут писали, у тебя глючит хром
<Umren> раньше ничего подобного не было
<Chrome5162> facepalm
<Umren> мс долго встраивало туда зонд
<Scrimmer> SergetIT, tagezi, привет ;)
<SergeyIT> да барабашки это!
<tagezi> ну, вот я поставил бету скайпа, и вроде стало всё ок
<Chrome5162> tagezi: [17:36:26] <tagezi> Chrome5162: ты кто? о_О
<Chrome5162> [17:36:33] <Chrome5162> tagezi: человек
<Chrome5162> [17:36:50] <tagezi> походу нет.. челокеп перед тем как говорить думает
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT*,
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, ку
<Chrome5162> админы куда смотрите?!
<Scrimmer> если уж на то пошло, ты первый начал
<Scrimmer> провоцировать человека на конфликт
<SergeyIT> здесь не админы а секунданты
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  иди ешь )
<Chrome5162> я не провоцирую
<Chrome5162> блин
<Chrome5162> короче закрыли тему
<Scrimmer> человек понял, что он не прав и быстро слинял с темы :)
<SergeyIT> щас банометы подтянут и начнут
<tagezi> короче нужно искать альтернативу скайпу, ибо МС ничего хорошего не придумает (
<Chrome5162> да я не прав
<Chrome5162> довольны?
<Umren> гтолк уже давно видео умеет
<Scrimmer> вполне
<tagezi> Umren: да, но смотс в скайпе ведь не в том что бы иметь его, а в том что бы была возможность им пользоваться
<tagezi> у меня большенство друзей не хотят в гтолк валить
<Umren> помаши им ручкой
<tagezi> приходиться иметь скайп
<Umren> зачем такие друзья нужны
<tagezi> )))
<SergeyIT> скайп не нужен
<|rapidsp|> как и хром :)
<SergeyIT> ага )
<Umren> друзья тоже
<tagezi> и вообще комп
<tagezi> нафига нам компьютеры, они нас только отвлекают от телевизора )))
<SergeyIT> но-но... а орехи чем колоть?
<Umren> комп нужен
<|rapidsp|> зачем комп, если на нем нет хрома! :)
<Umren> телевизор нужен если только не смотреть тв ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Chrome  OS
<tagezi> мне хром удобнее, почему, я уже тут расказывал
<skai-falkorr> жизнь не нужна. всем стать героями
<tagezi> выучу 10 языков, удалю хром )
<skai-falkorr> желательно вдоль, но можно и другими способами
<SergeyIT> tagezi, пока не удалишь хром - не выучишь ;)
<Chrome5162> всё ни как не решаюсь поставить бунт на ноутбук
<SergeyIT> нерешительные сидят на вин
<Umren> хомячки
<Chrome5162> да не я решительный
<Umren> герои юзают линукс
<Chrome5162> я даже на компе ядро обновлял
<Chrome5162> неудачно
<Chrome5162> ::D
<Umren> хакер-неудачник?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: выучу, жизнь заставит
<Chrome5162> есть хакеры а есть ллинуксоиды
<Chrome5162> это разные вещи
<Chrome5162> хакеры нам всё ломают
<Umren> будешь жить в африканских деревнях и менять коров на еду?
<Chrome5162> линуксоиды распостраняют нашу идею
<tagezi> Umren: ну, в общем виде именно так )
<andrex> Chrome5162: хакер - специалист в какой либо области, когдато это было так, крякеры - всё ломают и ламеры
<Chrome5162> нуу
<Chrome5162> спасибо за просвещение :)
<Umren> andrex, было так, до выхода фильма "Хакеры".
<Umren> :D
<tagezi> помоему хакеры это 13 летние подростки которым делать нечего ))
<andrex> 13 летние подростки - школоло
<Chrome5162> хх
<SergeyIT> почему 13-ти? Это обычно после 30 заканчивается
<tagezi> все остальные, кто соображает в ИТ называют себя специалист или разработчик )
<Chrome5162> вот обьясните мне
<Chrome5162> какой на фиг смысл
<Chrome5162> отправлять вирус
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у когото детство и до 60 длиться )
<Chrome5162> который ломает жёсткий
<Umren> вощем слово хакеры у всех интепретируется по разному)
<Chrome5162> или что то в этом роде
<SergeyIT> tagezi, согласен (пошел подгузник менять ( )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ))
<andrex> SergeyIT: гг
<andrex> Chrome5162: а зачем его запускать? не зная от кого и что это
<Chrome5162> andrex: да я не про то
<Chrome5162> andrex: я имею ввиду смысл его писать и распостранять
<skai-falkorr> andrex: классическое "смотри там видео с прошлой вечеринки где ты голый/смотреть сиськи бесплатно без смс"
<skai-falkorr> andrex: очевидно жеж
<Chrome5162> ну
<andrex> ))
<Chrome5162> на такую шнягу я не ведусь
<andrex> нуну
<Chrome5162> я вообще ни разу не попадался
<Chrome5162> хоя не
<Chrome5162> один раз
<Chrome5162> чуть не попал
<Chrome5162> касперский спас
 * SergeyIT полегчало :)
<Chrome5162> free steam games
<Chrome5162> тупанул
<Chrome5162> теперь слово бесплатно ассоцируется только с Linux :D
<andrex> Chrome5162: это ты у создателей антивирусов спроси, зачем они вирусы пишутьxD
<Chrome5162> ну окей
 * Chrome5162 пошёл к анонимусам
<Chrome5162> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Столман - Хакер. Ну и кто его школотой обзовет?
<skai-falkorr> штольман - школоло
<Chrome5162> rnj
<Chrome5162> тьфу
<Chrome5162> кто?
<andrex> Chrome5162: прочти ещё разок
<Chrome5162> штольман?
<Chrome5162> чё за
<Chrome5162> тьфу
<Chrome5162> Столмен
<baronos[away]> гыы, сейчас на моих глазах повис мак бук про :D
<Chrome5162> рофл
<Chrome5162> а откуда он взялся?
<baronos[away]> вот она прелесть эппла с их сафари :)
<Chrome5162> Ubuntu никогда не виснит
<baronos[away]> за соседнем столиком сидят возмущаются)
<skai-falkorr> нуну
<Chrome5162> хххххх
<skai-falkorr> когда я первый раз запустил линукс, мне понадобилось 15 минут, чтобы повесить мандрейк
<skai-falkorr> сейчас мне достаточно 3 минут
<Umren> baronos[away], снял бы видео, никто ж не поверит
<baronos[away]> надо было :)
<Chrome5162> мандрейк?
<skai-falkorr> вот и выросло поколение //thread
<Chrome5162> ну рибята я в вашей тусовке нидавна савсем))
<skai-falkorr> @voice Chrome5162
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> премного благодарен
 * Chrome5162 дарит розу akai-falkon
<Chrome5162> ой
<Chrome5162> попутал ник)
<Chrome5162> я щас
<chapt> Chrome5162 это было предупреждение, войс это предупреждение
<chapt> следующий этап - бан
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ну так он радуется:)
<chapt> skai-falkorr: ну так он же, наверное, не понимает что значит войс
<Chrome5162> ну ребята я в IRC какбэ уже 4 года
<chapt> skai-falkorr: я кстати тоже с мандрейка начинал, только поставил его раза с 3-го, как сейчас помню, в биосе заковыка с acpi была, из за чего он на этапе загрузки просто повисал.
<skai-falkorr> chapt: золотые были годы, да? а сейчас все, как назло, работает
<chapt> skai-falkorr: угу и дуал бут ручками приходилось прописывать, про установку генты со второго стейджа я вообще молчу, целый квест блин
<chapt> плюс генты только в одном было - репы зеркалились в локалке, инет практически не нужен был
<baronos[away]> http://i.minus.com/1340717508/upMTcQcS4VSH_8gib3NQqw/iVuTgiTuQzUJW.jpg
<skai-falkorr> фи
<skai-falkorr> без инстаграмм эффектов не зачет
 * skai-falkorr считает карликов-дворецких просто необходимым символом успешного злого властелина
<skai-falkorr> желательно азиатов
<skai-falkorr> притом ниндзюцу владеющих
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: все таки посадил на жабир?
<inkvizitor68sl> кого?
<SergeyIT> и чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> голой попой и прям на жабир.... больно наверное
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ирку
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: на жабир
<skai-falkorr> гаджим вроде
<skai-falkorr> или кто там у тебя
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а казалось бы вичат же
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, гаджим
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат я открывать забываю
<skai-falkorr> а ты пропиши в десктоп файл гаджима запуск и вичата одновременно
<Umren> и вконтакта сразу
<Umren> я смотрю клуб "начинающий с мандрейка" оказывается не так уж и мал
<skai-falkorr> Umren: дык а с чего начинать в глубинке, где и интернета то не было нормалього
<skai-falkorr> тока с дисков с мандрейком
<SergeyIT> народ, а как эмпати, работает? Или пиджин лучше?
<Umren> у мя первый был 8.0
<Umren> пиджин - расово правильный
<Umren> эмпати работало. тока там кастомизация бедная
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: предатель вичата
<[Green]> привет всем
<skai-falkorr> [Green]: йоу
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: работает отлично
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: чьятик есть, а рюшечки навешивать - это от лукавого
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а я вот снести его хочу... раздумываю
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: зачем?
<SergeyIT> а просто так )
<skai-falkorr> аааа. шиловзадинит
<SergeyIT> и убунту-ван тоже
<skai-falkorr> известная болезнь
<skai-falkorr> ну u1 вообще не нужен.при 30 бесплатных гигах в дропбоксе
<SergeyIT> ага - часотка рук )
<skai-falkorr> Установлен маршрут миграции левого глаза камбалы
<SergeyIT> через зад?
<skai-falkorr> через чехию
 * SergeyIT вспомнил - ровно 10 лет как перестал быть программистом, надо бы отметить
<andrex> кто там премного благодарен))
<andrex> !v > Chrome5162
<ubuntuhelp> Chrome5162, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> andrex: с добрым утром
<Chrome5162> у меня нету ничего
<andrex> skai-falkorr: спасибо)
<Chrome5162> какие нарушения?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], я не предатель вичата, у меня и так окон дочерта слишком)
<inkvizitor68sl> он на серваке где-то крутится)
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/06/26/baton/
<Chrome5162> ваша ссылка как бы не робит
<Chrome5162> и какие именно правила нарушал?
<Chrome5162> что бы не повторить своих ошибок
<andrex> какбе на ваших браузерах оно не робит, а на наших робит)
<andrex> Chrome5162: /topic  Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: все с вами понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, в гаджиме ничо так
<inkvizitor68sl> удобно
<inkvizitor68sl> вкладки сворачиваются
<inkvizitor68sl> в отличии от сами знаете кого)
<[Green]> ага
<Chrome5162> andrex: и?какой пункт я нарушил?
<andrex> 2.6 к примеру
<Chrome5162> например? конкретно сообщение
<andrex> и щас нарушаешь, 2.5
<Chrome5162> я не нарушаю
<Chrome5162> я просто спрашиваю
<Chrome5162> не хочу опять ошибится
<SergeyIT> Chrome5162, все с войсобанов начинали
<Chrome5162> ?
<[Green]> Chrome5162: прочти правила и перестань задавать глупые вопросы
<Chrome5162> я правила знаю
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34186
<[Raiden]> системд прям кучу всего хочет заменить
<[Raiden]> вспоминается процесс систем в винде
<baronos[away]> в федоре это нужно, там гладко из под гуя не проходят обновы
<baronos[away]> а в деб дистрах норм с этим
<baronos[away]> хотя ща у меня системд и ось грузится очень быстро))
<[Raiden]> я пока что видел системд только в опенсусе
<[Raiden]> и там с сисV грузится точно так же
<[Raiden]> грузилось*
<baronos[away]> я в дебиан ощутил разницу, честно говорю ;)
<[Raiden]> системд возможно надо было написать. Пугает тольк очто это ощутимо отличаеется от привычного юникс-лайк. С другйо стороны, я всегда считал что  юниксовые фичи никому не нужны и пора закапывать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в линуксе интересно 2 вещи предже всего, даже 3: 1. открытость, 2. он есть , 3. он вполне работает.  А  что касается юникс-лайк - так это та составляющая которая ег отормозит.
<[Raiden]> совместимсть с бсд или соляркой мне как пользователю только линукс (если бы я им был ) , тоже пофиг )
<[Raiden]> и позикс туда же, в общем-то
<[Raiden]> в этом коменте несколько другео мнение http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/85250.html#15
<[Raiden]> ое
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/85250.html#30 - вот ещё забавный комент
<Cuba_013> Добрый вечер. настроил я свой прокси сервер. все работает интернет задается. только вот не могу понять как вывести отчеты в sarg ?
<sharikoff> прочитать в нете инструкцию
<sharikoff> настроить
<sharikoff> вывести отчеты в sarg
<Cuba_013> я его настроил.
<Cuba_013> просто не могу понять как это все должно происходить
<sharikoff> парсится файл
<sharikoff> перлом скорее всего
<sharikoff> access.log
<sharikoff> группируется
<sharikoff> формируется страничка
<sharikoff> показывается админу
<sharikoff> через веб бровзер
<Cuba_013> значит я его сначала на серве формирую , а потом смотрю через браузер
<sharikoff> именно
<Cuba_013> ясно. тогда буду читать в данном направлении
<Cuba_013> пасиб
<sharikoff> немазашо
<artus> sharikoff, тама башевский скрипт на 2 десятка строчек)
<sharikoff> ну скрипт есть
<artus> половина которых закоменчена )) )
<sharikoff> это уже хорошо
<artus> а, это генерилка саржа на баше , так тама вообще все проше тогда
 * sharikoff сегодня искал петлю в сети
<sharikoff> потом плюнул и рассовал все по виланам
<sharikoff> http://yadisk.cc/d/4BG8jhYfBAI
<skai-falkorr> Находящийся под следствием губернатор заявил, что семиэтажную виллу и бассейн с голыми девками ему подкинули полицейские при обыске.
<[Raiden]> негодяи
<tagezi> =D
<skai-falkorr> кто тут знает, кто такая Морена Баккарин?
<skai-falkorr> Примета: если вопрос выносится на всенародное обсуждение, значит, решение по нему уже принято.
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> довольно извесная актриса, оказывается))
<[Raiden]> в фаерфлае снималась, но имя я только что узнал. Я вообще титры не смотрю
<tagezi> чотоу меня странно программы учтанавливаются... на последнеё стадии скачивания зависают
<skai-falkorr> правда она няшка?
<[Raiden]> ну , красивая. в светлячке больше чем в визитерах
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> ну она и в родине отлично выглядит
<skai-falkorr> от комары пошли наглые
<skai-falkorr> сидит на спине.жует меня
<skai-falkorr> и даже не чихает
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> понимаю...
<skai-falkorr> я почесался, а он даж улететь спастись не пытался
<skai-falkorr> продолжал жрать
<skai-falkorr> шииииир, сумкин, говори бистро
<Nor8> Chromium скис как проект, кто знает? А то не обновляется что то, да и в репах нет новых версий.
<[Raiden]> он не может скиснуть, т.к. на его базе делается хром
<Nor8> Так хром то обновляется, а вот хромиум ...
<[Raiden]> 1 месяц не повод для паники
<andrex> не обновляется значит нечего обновлять
<Nor8> Прям нечего, идеальный кодинг ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я нашел инфы о том, что загнулся.
<andrex> а и ладно, мне он всёравно чёт навиться перестал
<[Raiden]> а я так и не слезал с фф. Ставил хромы только как второй браузер для теста
<Nor8> А выбор небольшой,  не балуют броузерописатели юзера ))
<Nor8> Так и мне как запасной нужен.
 * baronos[away] apt-cache policy chromium-browser Таблица версий: 20.0.1132.41~r143299-1 0
<andrex> хм бубунта чёто отстаёт с версиям
<Chrome5162> всм?
<Chrome5162> 0_0
<andrex> вырожайся нормальным языком, а не на буржуйском, кстате это в правилах прописанно
<Chrome5162> всмысле отстаёт?
<[Raiden]> может у автора ппа каникулы или там, бухает на выпускной
<[Raiden]> )
<Chrome5162> ххх
<andrex> может
<baronos> единственное, что у меня не работает это gnome-boxes, вообем ему надо х64 пишет :( на x64 очень хорошо работает :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: у нас на 20 обновился буквально неделю назад, очень скоро и в убунту 12,10 будет ;)
<andrex> Chrome5162: в прямом в бубунте 18 версия в д7 20
<[Raiden]> меня очень порадовала тут swype клава на андройдах. Интересно, было бы удомбно на десктопе с такой клавой, вместо кнопочной )
<Umren> andrex, ты уже даже от хрома отстаешь )
<Umren> [Raiden], отстой, побаловался и бросил )
<[Raiden]> а я теперь только так и печатаю
<[Raiden]> заметки\смски
<andrex> хм у когото глюки Кандидат:   18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<baronos> [Raiden]: на планшетке и телефоне я юзаю только go keyboard, на планшетке с плагином под for tablet ;)
<Umren> andrex, ? хром ща 19 )
<andrex> Umren: а мы и не про хром
<Umren> скорей всего репа поломалась, а никто не заметил
<Umren> напишы автору
<baronos> chromium не путать с хромом
<Umren> тк хромиумом ппа только ты пользуешься
<andrex> а оно не в ппа оно в репах а хром ппа
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftqIGClqbUA
<Umren> есть хромиум ппа
<Umren> дейли билдс
<andrex> а меня и из репов устраевает)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё стабильный ппа
<[Raiden]> там тоже 18х
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/chromium_stable_channel?dist=precise
<Umren> сиди на репах) крутые пацаны уже давно на 19 хроме)
<baronos> хром 21 нормуль
<baronos> andrex: уже 12,04,1 убунту?
<andrex> ага
<baronos> хех, прикольно :)
 * baronos надыбал чудную ковер версю unbreak my heart в исполнении weezer и тащится :)
<baronos> конечно немного подгадили с настройками rhythmbox :(
<baronos> гуд extensions for transmission https://extensions.gnome.org/review/1550 :)
<baronos> artus: есть теоретическое решение запускать окно на всех раб. столах :) только я хз, наверно от меня будет 0 толку :D
<baronos> черещ баш к js обратится можно?
<baronos> з*
<baronos> мвахаха [Raiden] http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34197 :D
<baronos> кде киснет с каждым днем ;D
 * baronos чует, что главный kde
 * baronos уйдет в оффтопик
<Umren> [Raiden], http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7917596
<Umren> and it begins
<scratchx[x]> есть кто юзает conky?
<scratchx[x]> запускаю
<scratchx[x]> все норм
<scratchx[x]> как тока кликаю по рабочему столу
<scratchx[x]> все пропадает
<[Raiden]> Umren: так вот оно что, все думали что 2012 конец света, а это конец линукс
<Umren> не линукс.
<Umren> а кде
<[Raiden]> всё остальное совсем смешное
<Umren> оказывается По мнению Петера проект KDE в настоящее время потерял конкурентосопособность
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7917596?cid=7917607
<Umren> никому не нужен KDE, Qt
<[Raiden]> Umren: те кто использует линукс - исплльзуют кде http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/7678664
<Umren> [Raiden], "Единственный шанс спасения КДЕтроллей — миграция на виндовс,"
<Umren> ты был первым)))
<[Raiden]> а гном и юнити юзат только школьники которые свалят через месяц
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<tagezi> както я задержался и с тем и с тем )))
<[Raiden]> наиграются экзотикой, вау эффект пропадет и свалят. Т.к. все компоненты гнома не могу конкурировать вообще нисчем
<[Raiden]> если тольк ос форками самого гнома )
<Umren> да ладно, кде никто не юзает
<tagezi> Райден сегодня забыл успокоительное принять? )))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты плохо читаешь канал. Я всего-лишь зашел сюда, а меня пытаются провоцировать сначала новостью, где мнение 1 человека, а потом ложью
<tagezi> понятно, тубя спровоцировали
<tagezi> тебя*
<tagezi> но это всёравно меня не делает не школьником ни мало седящим на юнити.. и мне реально он нравиться
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0626/h_1340737854_3534044_6c3e22baa5.png
<[Raiden]> пошел принимать успокоительное
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> юнити вообще нигде нет, кроме убунты. Хотя бы поэтому оно ничто, не конкурент
<tagezi> ну, а мак ось нигде кроме маков не пользуют, и чо?
<[Raiden]> убунту 1 из дистров
<[Raiden]> если так рассуждать, то я полностью согласне с тем, что юнити очень популярен и видимо хороший
<[Raiden]> но только в рамках убунты, не линукс
<[Raiden]> на самом деле в убунте он популярен т.к. по умолчанию )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вот честно, я очень уважаю твоё мнение, и прислушиваюсь к нему, но мне лично реально не нравиться КДЕ, я на нём спецом сидел.. мне нравиться юнити.
<[Raiden]> поставил убунту - получил юнити. Вот и вся популярность
<Umren> [Raiden], мнение одного человека? этот человек в одиночку пилил дельфина
<Umren> его мнение что то да стоит
<Umren> tagezi, да юнити крут
<Umren> и проживет намного дольше кед теперь)
<tagezi> ну я не сказалбы что он крут
<tagezi> минусов навалом
<Umren> панель есть, работает, хоткеи нормальные
<Umren> че еще надо
<tagezi> но лично мне он удобнее чем кде
<Umren> минусов и в винде навалом
<tagezi> если говорить про вылезаность и нормальность, я бы сидел на винде, все приложения которые мне нужны там пашут
<tagezi> а я тут дропбокс пытаюсь уже сутки завести
<Umren> lol
<Umren> dropbox.com -> install
<tagezi> но это не делает линукс плохой системой
<Umren> все
<tagezi> хе )))
<tagezi> я тоже так делал
<Umren> я так каждый раз делал
<Umren> года 3
<tagezi> а вот в этот раз
<Umren> и все работает
<[Raiden]> с появлением юнити по дефолту, убунта слезла на дистровотче на 2 место , вместо первого.
<Umren> минт последние тоже не саха
<Umren> р
<tagezi> Umren: я тоже так делал тысячу раз, а вот теперь не прёт
<Umren> да и это нормально, народ консервативен
<Umren> а каноникал растресает жир и ищет свое лицо
<Umren> через пару релизов перебегут обратно
<[Raiden]> в 10-ке есть писилинуксос, магея и опенсусе. В 10 самых популярных на дистровотче. Угадайте что там по дефолту.
<[Raiden]> А мне ту тпытаются втереть что кде никто не юзает
<[Raiden]> вы обкурились
<Umren> да это глюки
<Umren> вручную добавили
<Umren> давай на канале поищем кедерастов
<Umren> ты - уже нет
<Umren> кто еще?
<Umren> хоть одного найдем интересно)
<tagezi> Umren: ну ты тут тоже не прав
<Umren> ну ты эмперический метод применяем
<Umren> *мы
<tagezi> вопервых и на канале они есть, и многие дистребутивы дейсвительно используют кде по умолчанию
<tagezi> так что им многие пользуются, но это не делает его хорошим
<Umren> где они на канале то?
<tagezi> есть, не раз видел
<tagezi> ники незапоминал
<Umren> имена явки
<tagezi> угу.. в асвенц их всех )
<[Raiden]> можете ещё зайти в раздел шотов на лоре и посмотреть анпример 20 последних. кде там встерчается чаще вашего юнити
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> Юнити это перспектива
<Umren> скоро юнити будет в каждом доме
<Umren> в каждом тостере
<Umren> на каждом втором планшете
<[Raiden]> Я пожил в гноме достаточно, что бы оценить перспективы. юнити - это тоже самое + панелька.
<[Raiden]> о каких перспективах речь ,если всему этому уже  второй десяток
<pr0mode> ку
<[Raiden]> на сервере есть перспективы, тут нет смысла спорить. Но на десктопе? Сча передошнут компы п4 и более позние, народ пойдет и купит поновей. И всё.
<[Raiden]> на хорошем железе любая современная ос летает, даже кде летает ) И простяцкий гном с минимумом строк кода  вообще не будет интересен
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> вопрос по mc
<Lorgus> как создать каталог (папку)
<Lorgus> сегодня с удивлением обнаружил что тавлетка в виде создания папки autorun.inf уже от вирусов не помогает ... =0((((
<Lorgus> таблетка
<Lorgus> папки на флэшке
<Umren> [Raiden], кед уже не будет года через 3 все разбегутся
<tagezi> Umren: http://itmages.ru/image/view/571824/10dda008
<[Raiden]> я бы так сказал
<[Raiden]> если  кед уже не будет , то года через 3 все разбегутся
<[Raiden]> меня не будет точно
<tagezi> чо делвть то с дропбоксом? ))
<Umren> tagezi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154671/dropbox-install-stuck-at-99-how-do-i-fix-it-and-any-dpkg-errors
<Umren> googled at 10 seconds
<[Raiden]> отличная нагрузка на цп )
<Lorgus> чет меня совсем не радует, когда гребаная винда что то пишет без моего ведома на флэшку... =0((((
<Umren> а что ты хочешь
<Umren> она без тебя много чего еще делает
<Umren> о чем ты даже не подозреваешь
<Umren> правда это где то в реестре правится
<tagezi> Lorgus: отформатируй её в ext4
<Umren> если она не завирусованая
<Umren> а трояны там живут и плодятся
<Umren> причем [Raiden]  a это не напрягает
<[Raiden]> У меня небольшой раздел с виндой, что позволяет легко бекапить.
<tagezi> Umren: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Lorgus> tagezi,  и как винда ее читать будет ?
<[Raiden]> и ещё антивирус как бы помогает, моя текущая вин7 установлена в 2009 году
<Umren> вирусы сейчас хитрые. ты уже давно часть ботнета
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  ну я как бы на бубунте аж с 5.10
<Lorgus> а эт принесли ноут в ремонт...
<[Raiden]> если даже так, то я не против ) Если это мне не мешает. винда с ботнетом на моих двух ядрах не грузит так проц как на шоте выше ))
<tagezi> Lorgus: зато она писать на неё не будет )
<tagezi> проц остыл.. ух.. много ли нужно для счастья
<Lorgus> хех... во народ извращается... а ведь раньше флэшки с кнопкой были... http://master-tv.com/article/flash-write-protect/
<rapidsp> эм... а скороскть флешки как нибудь лечится?
<rapidsp> а то 600 метров качаю 5 минут, потом умаунт еще минуты 3...
<tagezi> флешка ноненейм?
<rapidsp> да разные
<rapidsp> сейчас в частности sd с кардридером
<tagezi> у меня только с ноненейм была такаяпроблемма
<tagezi> но там не лечилась она никак
<rapidsp> силикон - ноунейм?
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp смазку поменяй
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: на какую?
<rapidsp> графитовую?
<rapidsp> silicon power! темнота... :)
<rapidsp> о! отмаунтилось...
<Lorgus> вопрос, как форматнуть флэшку в нтфс из фат с сохранением данных ???
<rapidsp> в винде
<rapidsp> convert
<Umren> лучше сохрани данные вначале
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, правильно мыслишь - графитовая - первый продукт нанотехнологии
<rapidsp> все бы вам поржать :)
<Lorgus> да.. в винде эт понятно.. в лине чет не нашел такого
<rapidsp> Lorgus: нету
<Lorgus> жаль
<rapidsp> вражескую ФС еще конвертить
<rapidsp> )
<Lorgus> пойду покупать Secure Digital и кард риадер
<Lorgus> выхода походу больше нет
<rapidsp> тел быстрее по вифи копирует, чем по кабелю :)
<tagezi> Umren: спасибо.. помогло
<Umren> учись гуглить
<tagezi> да я не догуглил до этого просто
<Umren> все твои проблемы уже давно решили
<Umren> хз я вбил askubuntu dropbox 99%
<Umren> первый линк
<tagezi> на руской стороне только убивают процес )
<tagezi> тихо то как...
<[Raiden]> >Чем не нравится lxde или xfce4 ?
<[Raiden]> Все люди как люди, на тачках, а я на велике...
<[Raiden]> с лора
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ну, у меня мозг не осилил их .. а так они прикольные..
<tagezi> у меня знакомый сидит, почти пищит от них... примерно также как ты от кде )
<tagezi> он на лхде
<Umren> пробовал оба во времена мохнатых гнумов2 )
<Umren> чето как то не пошло
<Umren> хфсе ваще не порадовал, все орали что он жрет меньше памяти, но это наглая лож
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> хфсу, если не пригласить паравох шаманов с бубнами, жрёт столько же сколько и гном 2
<tagezi> паравоз*
<WTHIGO> сомебади хелп ме!!!
<tagezi> ты вопрос лучше скажи
<WTHIGO> да... паника просто
<tagezi> а
<WTHIGO> убунту 12.04
<tagezi> урайдена хорошие успокоительные колёса есть ))) попроси ))
<Umren> он свалил
<WTHIGO> не ставится libqt4-debug-dev
<Umren> ты попал туда куда надо
<WTHIGO> пишет какую-то ересь
<Umren> tagezi, адский кутэшник
<tagezi> а тебе только она нужна?
<tagezi> адский ключевое слово ))))
<WTHIGO> с остальным траблов нет
<tagezi> вообще я сейчас на асемблете строчу )))
<Umren> какую то ересь
<tagezi> ассемблере*
<WTHIGO> скинуть ересь?
<Umren> эту ересь надо куда то выкладывать что бы мы видели
<Umren> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<WTHIGO> там меньше)
<WTHIGO> секу
<WTHIGO> больше
<WTHIGO> http://hastebin.com/vayiyumuhi.1c
<WTHIGO> ссыль на ересь
<WTHIGO> меня пугает надпись невозможно исправить
<tagezi> -f
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install -f
<WTHIGO>  и мне будет счастье?
<tagezi> ну, ты ведь знаешь.. без гарантий ))
<WTHIGO> нету счастья :(
<Umren> счастье, или медленная смерть
<tagezi> тоже самое пишет?
<WTHIGO> да
<tagezi> нафиг тебе он вообще сдался
<tagezi> и.. нефиг установку на пол пути бросать )
<WTHIGO> мануал требует от меня его
<WTHIGO> вообщем изначальная проблема
<Umren> чо за мануал
<WTHIGO> http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_cross_compilation_for_Windows
<Umren> фига ты извращенец.
<WTHIGO> да мне говорили уже ^___^
<Umren> я бы сразу пошел поставил виртуалочку и там бы компилил для окошек, гарантированный результат
<WTHIGO> ну тут свой трабл
<Umren> а тут.. мало того что будешь долго страдать, так еще и результат маловероятно что рабочий будет
<WTHIGO> у меня сегодня оператива сгорела
<tagezi> офигеть )))
<WTHIGO> нашел аналах 256 мб платку)
<WTHIGO> нашел в аналах 256 мб платку)*
<WTHIGO> так что машина будет жестоко лагать и брыкаться
<Umren> сходи купи оперативу, или воще денег нет?
<WTHIGO> ночь же
<WTHIGO> к утру надо сделать)
<WTHIGO> я заказал на завтра
<WTHIGO> но завтра - поздно
<WTHIGO> те этот вариант с вайном не вариант?
<tagezi> откуба ставишь либу?
<WTHIGO> http://archive.debian.org/backports.org
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> у тебя чо не убунта?
<WTHIGO> убунта
<WTHIGO> на убунтовских не нашел
<WTHIGO> вообще не нашел
<WTHIGO> перерыл кучу
<tagezi> ну полюбому, тебе нужно открыть синаптик и удалить все битые пакеты
<WTHIGO> ок
<WTHIGO> и ставить заново?
<tagezi> потом скачай пакет деб-архив и попробуй поставить через центр приложений
<Umren> гайд был написан до выхода 12.04
<Umren> возможно в пакетах чото поменялось
<WTHIGO> окау
<WTHIGO> спасибо
<WTHIGO> буду пробовать
<tagezi> и как понимаешь.. без гарантий )
<WTHIGO> кстати что за красная линия в ирке появляется примерно каждые 10 минут
<WTHIGO> ??
<WTHIGO> да понимаю
<tagezi> Umren: дай ему помучаться до утра.. там память прийдёт )
<WTHIGO> все же спасибо
<Umren> это у тя хчат так настроен
<tagezi> в ирке?
<Umren> когда переключаешься
<Umren> WTHIGO, я бы на твоем месте просто забил бы до утра. Надо до завтра - звучит смешно.
<Umren> потерпят
<Umren> сгорела оперативка - вполне сносное опровдание )
<WTHIGO> да я думал об этом... )
<Umren> ты просто не умеешь отмазываться
<Umren> тебе же не софт для виндовс8 компилить который будут в 8 утра на конференции показывать
<tagezi> насамом деле делать всё через Ж - это нормальное состояние русской души )
<Umren> спать бы шел и все
<WTHIGO> да не спать рано... у меня еще сайт висит...
<tagezi> сомнения меня мучают, что оно нормально с компилиться под вайном
<WTHIGO> да пофиг, завтра на виртуалке
<Umren> tagezi, меня тоже, смысла мучений не вижу
<tagezi> что компилишь то?
<WTHIGO> курсовую
<WTHIGO> пока еще не видил ее
<WTHIGO> мне к ней бд прикрутить надо
<WTHIGO> там какая-то соц сеть
<tagezi> а почему под винду?
<WTHIGO> по всей видимости у препода винда)
<WTHIGO> и у друга тоже
<Umren> дай исходники)
<Umren> ему
<WTHIGO> у него нэт слег... (
<WTHIGO> фантастика че)
<Umren> а с преподом чо?
<WTHIGO> а что с ним?
<Umren> ему дай исходники
<WTHIGO> О__о
<tagezi> http://0xd34df00d.livejournal.com/192530.html
<Umren> ну у тяж вариантов нет
<WTHIGO> врядли кто-либо знает о его обитании в онлайне
<Umren> пускай сам скомпилит
<Umren> если те ему сдавать
<WTHIGO> так да
<Umren> хоть увидит что ты работу сдал
<WTHIGO> сейчас напишу.
<WTHIGO> завтра отдам
<WTHIGO> и буду молиться что бы все заработало
<WTHIGO> а потом памятник себе поставлю
<tagezi> WTHIGO: это тебе ссылка была )
<WTHIGO> оу вижу
<WTHIGO> спасибо
<tagezi> незачто.. ман старый очень, может не заработать
<WTHIGO> буду пробовать.
<WTHIGO> думаю меня ничто уже не разочарует
<Umren> зря ты так думаешь
<Umren> всегда есть что терять)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> пока жив )
<WTHIGO> блять...
<WTHIGO> нашел оперативу...
<WTHIGO> еще + гиг
<WTHIGO> всем спасибо
<tagezi> лол
<tagezi> блин, быть не может.. вроде всё настроил
<WTHIGO> какой лвл линуксоида нужен что бы граммотно собрать генту?
<Umren> любой, главное желание
<Umren> со stage3 там не сложно
<Umren> зато потом можешь понты всем кидать
<WTHIGO> маны есть стоящие?
<tagezi> книга гентушника - самый лучший ман
<tagezi> http://www.gentoo.ru/
<tagezi> тут всё есть
<tagezi> только я не понимаю
<tagezi> нафига столько мучений, когда в конце всёравно убунту 12.04 с юнити получается ))))
<WTHIGO> #ubuntu-ru - ibush в режиме реально времени
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/1EwzL
<[Green]> я смотрю ночью тут весело
<tagezi> ну, не очень.. скорее тебе просто повезло )
<Umren> весело, пока кто то злой не приходит
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-27
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохоо
<Offoffoff> Jabber упал же ж?
<Offoffoff> jabber.ru
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: у меня вроде работает
<Offoffoff> значит опять акулы перекусили оптику на Киритимати.
<vladgobelen> зато гугл и генту.ру не работают
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это вирус!
<vladgobelen> а, вру
<vladgobelen> это именно жаббер.ру не пашет
<Offoffoff> грустно же ж
<vladgobelen> гугл и генту как раз работают.. перепутал немного значки
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: а ты делай как я - продублируй учетки на других серверах и все будет хорошо.. яндекс давно отваливаться начал.. года два как уже
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: а, гугл тоже отвалился
<Offoffoff> слава IRC
<Offoffoff> !
<Offoffoff> !
<Offoffoff> !
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: подозреваю, что это связано с ipv6 как то
<Offoffoff> У меня оно есть. Но тоже не помогает ^__^
<vladgobelen> не в тебе проблема
<vladgobelen> в провайдере
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: http://habrahabr.ru/post/146462/ почитай пока
<Offoffoff> пока посмотрю http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xaf2LY9n_E
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: баян. читали.
<brestows> dctv [fq
<brestows> хай
<Wizard> Привет.
<skai-falkorr> решил перестановочку провести:)
<skai-falkorr> вроде удобно
<skai-falkorr> и окно можно открыть целиком
<Delta> не могу поставить скайп скачал запустил кнопка "установить" не активна
<brestows> Delta: вероятнее всего не может зависимости удовлетворить
<Delta> пробую через репозеторий
<Delta> ктстати да я же обновы не делал...
<Delta> забыл за два месяца нехождения в линух)
<Delta> воо пошёл)
<Delta> всем спасибо
<Lorgus> о... страна не спит
<Lorgus> привет страна
<baronos> хола
<Wizard> Lorgus: страна?
<Lorgus> Wizard, ну да.. а что тут такого ????
<Wizard> Ммм.. Государство?
<Lorgus> Wizard, страна... именно страна
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Извини, я ещё не просупался.
<skai-falkorr> Свидетель направил в адрес дорожных полицейских заявление с приложенным к нему видео, ожидая от петербургского главка проведения проверки. Ответ ведомства о том, что для проверки нет повода, члены "Общества синих ведерок"
<skai-falkorr> назвали "шедевром". Карповка
<skai-falkorr> Полицейские объяснили инцидент "эффектом 30-го кадра", во время которого нарушается цветопередача, что и стало причиной проезда машины на красный свет.
<baronos> боян жеж, вчера по тв затаскали эту инфу :D
<Lorgus> ну они еще не так отжигают...
<Lorgus> ко мне в лесу  именно в лесу прицепились... документы проверять собрались... а я из забыл... хех, они так обрадовались, думали пьяный...  дали дунуть... ноль, они аж глазам не поверили... дул несколько раз... надо было видеть как они расстроились...
<Lorgus> их ^^^
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну некоторые нормальные люди не смотрят тв
<Lorgus> skai-falkorr, +1
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> инет юзаю теперь на работе когда биокамера ввиде прапорщика уходит :)
<skai-falkorr> хех
<skai-falkorr> 3.5 метровый телек стоит 30 млн
<skai-falkorr> за бугром всего 600 тыр.этож лямов 20 русских
<skai-falkorr> вот накрутки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заградительные пошлины + жадность спекулянтов
<skai-falkorr> да 2.5 метровые телевизоры ито дешевле
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> как думаете, поставить мм6 поиграть или нет?
<Umren> +b skai-falkorr
<skai-falkorr> Umren: ты самозабанить тебя просишь?
<Umren> оффтопишь много.
<Umren> все правила уже нарушил
<skai-falkorr> Umren: хочешь пособлюдать правила?
<skai-falkorr> Umren: только за последние сутки за тобой замечено 2.2, 2.5, неоднократное 2.6 ну и 2.13 для затравочки
<skai-falkorr> Umren: ты действительно хочешь, чтобы я включил режим вахтера?
<Umren> за тобой не меньше.
<Umren> так что на себя его тоже включи)
<skai-falkorr> Umren: :-Р
<baronos> господин информатор, а у меня че там за сутки было? ;)
<skai-falkorr> ты почти не говорил, но на 2.6 и 2.13 за дюжину фраз ты набрал
<skai-falkorr> ну можно и 1.1 за твое "хола" привязать, но это совсем вахтерство:)так что с тебя две статьи хватит
<baronos> хехе, нормуль :)
<skai-falkorr> кстать я чет пропустил.забыл почитать
<skai-falkorr> а что райден ответил на уход долфиноразраба из кед?
<baronos> вроде он так и не ответил
<|rapidsp|> незаменимых не бывает :)
<skai-falkorr> кстать, только сча заметил, что в хроме 11.3 флешик все таки выложили
<skai-falkorr> 11.3.31.109 /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<skai-falkorr> вот он пеппер апишный флеш
<scogra> В мозилле есть FutureSplash Player, стоит вместе с     Shockwave Flash. как можно удалитьпервый?
<baronos> отключить модуль
<scogra> в дополнениях нет его, в синаптике тоже не нашел
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, эту фразу придумали те, кто из себя ничего не представляют
<baronos> about:config и искать по фильтру, думаю там он
<scogra> baronos<-:нету((
<baronos> тогда гуглить надо
<scogra> таки сижу
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку
<skai-falkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/post/146607/
<|rapidsp|> офтопер :)
<skai-falkorr> @devoice mva
<mva> skai-falkorr: чего так? :)
<skai-falkorr> mva: дык наказания имеют срок давности жеж:)
 * mva обновляется на KDE-4.8.4 перед вылетом, и думает, не опрометчивое ли это решение...
<skai-falkorr> зря ты так с кедами, зрязрязря
<mva> как? :)
<mva> обновляю зря? :)
<mva> надо было вынести? :)
<Cuba_013> (15:32:42) Cuba_013: не получается вывести статистику sarg в браузере. отчет формируется, но есть подозрения что в apache не на то что надо ссылаюсь ( . помогите пожалуйста
<Cuba_013> (15:34:07) Cuba_013: sarg формирует отчет в /var/lib/sarg/2012Jun26-2012Jun27
<Cuba_013> (15:36:26) Cuba_013: а в apache прописано так DocumentRoot "/var/lib/sarg/"
<Cuba_013> (15:32:42) Cuba_013: не получается вывести статистику sarg в браузере. отчет формируется, но есть подозрения что в apache не на то что надо ссылаюсь ( . помогите пожалуйста
<Cuba_013> (15:34:07) Cuba_013: sarg формирует отчет в /var/lib/sarg/2012Jun26-2012Jun27
<Cuba_013> (15:36:26) Cuba_013: а в apache прописано так DocumentRoot "/var/lib/sarg/"
<Cuba_013> не получается вывести статистику sarg в браузере.  помогите пожалуйста
<Kyshtynbai> логи смотри
<Cuba_013> Cuba_013: sarg формирует отчет в /var/www/squid-reports/2012Jun26-2012Jun27
<Cuba_013> (15:36:26) Cuba_013: а в apache прописано так DocumentRoot "/var/www/squid-reports/"
<Cuba_013> отчет там лежит  , я его с серва даже могу посмотреть , но что то не могу в браузер его вывести(
<Kyshtynbai> Ну а что браузер-то говорит
<Kyshtynbai> ?Ф
<Cuba_013> соединение было сброшено . просто не грузит страницу
<Cuba_013> а так если вбивать адрес сервака пишет, что apache работает
<Cuba_013> в браузере обращаюсь так var/www/squid-reports
<Cuba_013> ой. 192,168,1,1/squid-reports/
<Kyshtynbai> 192,168,1,1/squid-reports/2012Jun26-2012Jun27 а таг?
<Cuba_013> а если просто 192.168.1.1 то пишет it works!
<Cuba_013> пишет что соединение было сброшено . я так пробовал
<enriko_fermi> чечектотут?
<enriko_fermi> говорите хром\фф\опера\любой другой браузер жрет оперативу?
<enriko_fermi> вы не пробовали влц
<baronos> а че яндекс в влц жрет память, да? ;)
<enriko_fermi> ага.реклмный ролик яндекса:))
<enriko_fermi> 100 метровый ролик выжрал за 16 секунд гиг памяти
<SergeyIT> если бы 100гр. мозга, то можно беспокоится, а так ....
<Lorgus> как называется штуковина в которой винт и которая как типа двд проигрывателя ?
<himik> mobile rack
<Lorgus> разве
<Lorgus> не... не то.... это внешний винт просто
<himik> внешний винт это внешний винт
<SergeyIT> подставка под кофе
<openvoid> медиацентр
<Lorgus> HD-медиаплеер
<himik> видеомагнитофон
<Lorgus> кто нить с ними сталкивался ???? какой брать ???
<himik> бери WD
<himik> хотя не, это офтоп
<himik> DUNE на линухе
<Lorgus> мне ващет ввк советовали... но как то стремно
<Lorgus> хех... ну и нафига медиаплееру гироскоп  ??? че тока не засунут
<NoOova> всем привет!
<NoOova> мдэ
<Umren> нет никого
<Umren> райден ушел на оффтопик, теперь некому тут нас радовать кде новостями
<Umren> google io live http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PmU9mpdnqM
<pr0mode> ку
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохоо, братцы
<Offoffoff> Umren: какого хрена он не на свободном webm????
<Offoffoff> Свой родной кодек от Google где?
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff: а переключить ютюб на хтмл5 ты не осилил?
<Offoffoff> skai-falkorr: я переключил, но у меня нет h264
<Offoffoff> skai-falkorr: и ставить его не собираюсь, религия не позволяет.
<skai-falkorr> сочувствую
<skai-falkorr> может тебе психолога найти?:)
<skai-falkorr> а то фанатизм по отношению к ПО...
<Offoffoff> трудно трансляцию сделать было в webm? уродцы непоследовательные.
<Umren> =)
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: тут?
<Umren> Nexus Q - фиг пойми что)
<Umren> хотя теперь понятно)
<Onkeltem> skai|offline: да
<yurau> Umren: прикольное видео
<Umren> с парашутом прыгнули прикольно)
<Umren> с google glass можно было видеть всех)
<yurau> что значт I/O ?
<Umren> input/output
<tagezi> всем привет )
<yurau> да
<Wizard> Добрый вечер.
<Wizard> Есть ли кто-то?
<Sergey_IT> ни-ко-го
<Wizard> Жаль.
<Sergey_IT> !ask |  Wizard
<ubuntuhelp> Wizard: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Wizard> Но мне просто скучно ;Р
<Sergey_IT> мне тоже )
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Я пробовал смотреть на мач, но это тоже скучно.
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> о, я живой )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/85274.html#41
<NoOova> exit
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-28
<skai-falkorr> ох. а я и не заметил, что у гуглмюзика есть хтмл5 версия интерфейса
<skai-falkorr> теперь флеш немного меньше нужен
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> хороший бот :)
<scogra> можно из консоли посмотреть модель монитора, который стоит на компе?
<scogra> т.е. как из консоли посмотреть модель монитора, который стоит на компе?
<skai-falkorr> lshw
<skai-falkorr> наверное
<scogra> sudo lshw не показывает
<Ilshat90> я могу писать?!
<Ilshat90> ооо. привет всем. такой вопрос. у меня один сетев. интерфейс. подключен он к шлюзу. я хочу поднять у себя vpn сервер. могу ли я это сделать?
<Ilshat90> чтобы другие могли подключиться. но у меня один ip адрес всего лишь. который выдан интерфейсу
<TNH> наверно все спят :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех. опять tzdata обновлять придется
<Cuba_013> доброго утра всем. меня интересует такой вопрос. бан скачивания видео и mp3. нашел правила, которое можно вписать в squid и оно якобы  должно работать, но не работает( . создаешь файл , в нем прописываешь \.avi$....... потом в squid прописываешь acl wer src "путь к этому ф
<Cuba_013> и все должно работать, но не работает
<Cuba_013> или закрыть доступ к скачиванию видео и музыки, скажем так , не возможно.
<andrex> Cuba_013: наверно надо свид пересобрать с поддежкой delay pools
<Cuba_013> все заработало
<Cuba_013> надо было место src написать url_regex
<andrex> acl nodownload urlpath_regex -i \.exe$ \.mp3$ \.avi$ \.mpeg$ \.mpe$ \.mpg$ \.divx$
<Cuba_013> у меня более универсально .
<Cuba_013> файл создан с расширениями и от него пляшу .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще можно содержимое проверять
<Cuba_013> было бы клево поставить на просмотр онлайн бан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> флеши заблочь
<andrex> *.*.*.* localhost и усё)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это сложно. проще шнурок вытащить
<andrex> шнурок и воткнуть могут, умные всякие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вообще. в каждой компании должен быть свой локальный интернет, только с нужными ресурсами :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: а ты его на стороне свича в серверной вытаскивай :)
<Cuba_013> acl nodownload urlpath_regex -i \.exe$ \.mp3$ \.avi$ \.mpeg$ \.mpe$ \.mpg$ \.divx$ это останавливает скачку или просмотр?
<andrex> интранет создать с копией нужных ресурсов
<andrex> скачку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, у каждого свой домашний гугол ))
<Cuba_013> ясно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> добавь туда \.swf$ \.flv$ и попробуй ютуб
<andrex> я зделал по другому, урезал трафик, что работникам без повода в нет выходить нехочется даже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ))
<Cuba_013> )))
<Cuba_013> я думаю, что моим работницам пофик урезка .
<andrex> скачал фильм, и спалился
<Cuba_013> они у меня настырные
<andrex> нета то больше нема до конца месяца
<Cuba_013> это как вариант поставить ограничения трафа.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ограничение скорости на больших файлах действенней
<Cuba_013> еще много всякого гема есть. мейлагент.
<andrex> в провах урезать и квоты выставить чтобы не забивали компы всяуой ерундой, пущай дома  хоть закачаются а тут работать надо
<Cuba_013> суровый
<andrex> я просто уже както встречался с таким, женщина вроде пенсеонного возраста, позабивала весь вин преслями своими, а потом спрашивает куда место делось
<andrex> т*
<Cuba_013> а я вот реализовываю мечту свою . прокси сервер
<Cuba_013> а то вообще обарзели . при мне делаю что хотят
<Cuba_013> еще такой вопрос. радио его можно как то забанить ?
<andrex> можно или на роутере или на серве
<andrex> или на каждом рабочем компе
<Cuba_013> ну на каждом нет смысла. колонки есть не у всех)
<andrex> оно ведь тоже ip и доменное имя имеет
<andrex> ну видя как есть у других могут попросить и себе (даже не попросить, а по требовать)
<Cuba_013> можно ли запрос в squid прописать так что бы заходить буквально на два сайта. а все остальное заблочить
<Cuba_013> мне надо что бы на некоторых ПК можно было заходить на почту и что бы антивирус обновлялся .
<andrex> ну создать acl список с локальными и удалёнными которые нужно пропустить http_access  allow  spisok1 http_access  deny   all както так
<Cuba_013> так лениво что то уже делать .
<andrex> можно даже для определённых пользователей разные ограничения создавать
<Cuba_013> сделать разделение по ip
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, в udev/rules.d/70-чототам-net есть правило для eth0, а когда конфигурирую этот интерфейс в /etc/network/interfaces и рестартую нетворкинг, то выдаётся сообщение failed to start eth0 eth0 device not found
<Kyshtynbai> почему такое может быть?
<skai-falkorr> потому что eth0 девайса в системе нет?
<Kyshtynbai> был до ребута)
<skai-falkorr> ну так мало ли.ты вон юдев менял правила.мало ли что мог наделать
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) Здравствуйте. Нужна помощь,  после настройки xfce на зубунте (установка юзера для входа по-умолчанию) упала ось, не могу войти никем из пользователей. Как откатить?
<skai-falkorr> AndroUser: не можешь войти?в чем это проявляется?
<AndroUser> Skai-falkorr: после идентификации любого юзера выбрасывает обратно в меню выбора юзера
<skai-falkorr> AndroUser: настройки lightdm сбиты. попробуй грохнуть их
<skai-falkorr> для начала в домашней директории
<skai-falkorr> не поможет - системные затронем
<skai-falkorr> вернее не лайтдм, а настройки лайтдм при подключении к сессии
<skai-falkorr> тобиш настройки сессии
<skai-falkorr> в крысе сешшен менеджер крыскин же?
<AndroUser> Он самый. Сейчас попробую
<AndroUser> Нет, системные надо. Где они?
<AndroUser> Skai-falkkor: (AndroUser) Нет, системные надо. Где они?
<skai-falkorr> AndroUser: а ты уверен, что грохнул в хомяке?
<skai-falkorr> /etc/sysconfig/windowmanager
<skai-falkorr> /etc/sysconfig/displaymanage
<skai-falkorr> посмотри их
<skai-falkorr> ~/.xsession
<skai-falkorr> тоже
<skai-falkorr> хммм...мой телефон страдает от мемори лик в опере
<AndroUser> Skai-fakorr, etc/sysconfig отсутствует. В домашней папке нет их, да и выбрасывает из-подо всех юзеров
<skai-falkorr> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<skai-falkorr> а тут что?
<AndroUser> И такой папки нету
<skai-falkorr> у тя какая версия релиза?
<AndroUser> Старье, 10.10
<Umren> AndroUser, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<skai-falkorr> у нее ж срок поддержки вышел
<skai-falkorr> как раз перед 12.04
<skai-falkorr> и в ней в крысе еще старый дм
<skai-falkorr> скорее всего гдм
<AndroUser> Амрен, из инета пока только андроид, так что подождет
<AndroUser> Skai-falkorr, подскажи, где его искать?
<Cuba_013> люди! помогите пожалуйста заблочить онлайн радио через squid. не могу найти ничего внятного о этой проблеме
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34211
<skai-falkorr> Cuba_013: заблокируй трансляцию мультимедиа потока.или тупо адрес сайта.или расширение m3u
<Cuba_013> трансляцию мультимедиа потока как это реализовать ?
<Cuba_013> я пробовал делать так: acl audio rep_mime_type -i ^audio/ http_access deny audio, но ничего не изменилось
<Cuba_013> люди как закрыть доступ на трансляцию мультимедиа потока в squid? радио очень меня волнует и еще видео на ютубе можно смотреть (
<Cuba_013> что то не получается ничего
<Cuba_013> неужели нету способа борьбы с радио(
<Chrome5162> с каким радио?
<Chrome5162> мда ждите
<Cuba_013> онлайн радио.
<Cuba_013> блокировак потока мультимедиа не помогает. оно играет как и играло (
<baronos> Cuba_013, http://linuxstep.wordpress.com/step-by-step-configuration-squid-to-block-streaming-media-online/
<Cuba_013> сейчас попробую . спасибо
<SergeyIT> Cuba_013, чтобы радио блокировать надо бооольшой экран, или глушитель.... или взорвать
<baronos> хз блочить вроде как по формату надо типа мп3 м3у и т.д. судя по манам :)
<Cuba_013> baronos: acl StreamingRequest1 .......... это надо выше acl зоны прописывать?
 * baronos вообще по сквиду полный ноль, просто гуглит и читает;)
<Cuba_013> baronos не работает у меня это правило
<ararav> Здравствуйте товарищи
<ararav> Собственно есть дистрибутив самопальный собранный remastersys, при установке инсталятор моргает экраном также и при загрузке с Live boot, дистрибутив собран не мной по этому неизвестно что там було изменено, пробовал на различных ПК, также переустана
<baronos> !zwer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zwer'
<baronos> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Chrome5162> блин...12.04 как узнать свою видюху?
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: спроси ее
<Chrome5162> кааак
<Chrome5162> блин что бы этот юнити я запутался %)
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: как обычно
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: через lshw
<Chrome5162> нуу звеняйте я не давно в линукс
<ararav> ubuntuhelp меня интересует этапы загрузки что за что отвечает инсталер какой ...
<skai-falkorr> ararav: и давно ты так?
<skai-falkorr> ararav: а с холодильником разговариваешь?
<ararav> да ((
<ararav> skai-falkorr: перелопачиваю образ уже 2ые выходные а бестолку (((
<SergeyIT> Chrome5162, а причем тут юнити? Консоль же ж - lspci
<Chrome5162> я эту консоль два дня искал :D
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: тобиш нажать на большую кнопку с картинкой логотипа и найти (а еще проще - ввести название) terminal оказалось задачей на два дня?
<Chrome5162> повторяю я в линухе не давно
<Chrome5162> а два дня это "образно"
<gim_> Тут есть пользователи Google Chrome обновившиеся до 20 версии?
<gim_> Хромоводы-линуксоиды пропали вдруг?
<SergeyIT> а это кто?
<baronos>  а че вопрос не судьба задать про хром? обязательно надо найти того у кото тоже самое и потом вместе задавать вопрос, чтоб не так страшно было
<gim_> baronos: Меня интересует как работает последняя версия хрома у других, у меня нет других вопросов больше
<baronos> ну я не думаю что она как то по другому с 20 версии начала работать. что хромиум что хром работаю и в ус не дуют :)
<baronos> как падала с флешем и дровами нвидиа ось так и падает. нуво решает эту проблему у мен
<gim_> baronos: Ты сам лично пользуешься хромом 20-й версии? Если нет то ты не тот кого я ищу
<baronos> стоит и хром и хромиум  дома все 20 версии
<gim_> И никаких проблем в работе JS?
<baronos> у меня проблем нет, ну по крайней мере не замечал
<gim_> В 20м хроме изменили некоторые вещи в интерфейсе, в том числе кнопка создания вкладки стала больше. У тебя эти изменения есть?
<gim_> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3247/138vv.png - пример на винде
<baronos> включи попробуй экспериментальный js, посмотри как будет
<gim_> Нет, тоже самое всё. Ну так что насчёт изменений интерфейса? Заметил их?
<baronos> она от темы зависит,у меня моя тема хрома стоит
<gim_> По-моему от темы зависит только фоновое изображение
<gim_> Ну и цветовые вещи некоторые
<gim_> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/12/0628/h_1340886920_4750507_445b8a3104.png
<baronos> у меня просто крестик там. сейчас не дам скин я на работе с таблетки
<scratchx[x]> народ кто подскажет скакого хера у меня в трансмиссион прописывается папке mars-game
<scratchx[x]> для сохранения
<scratchx[x]> для всего
<scratchx[x]> откуда вообще жта папка?
<Umren> смени на другую?
<Umren> и забудь про эту
<scratchx[x]> меняю
<scratchx[x]> а она снова остается
<scratchx[x]> и сама создается
<Umren> ну хз, ты наверное какую то сборку убунты зверя поставил
<baronos> а че менее грубо не получается вопрос задать?
<baronos>  поменять папку и забыть
<scratchx[x]> Umren: да какую сборку
<scratchx[x]> с оф сайта качал да ставил 100 лет назад
<scratchx[x]> baronos: ты думаешь я не пробовал?
<scratchx[x]> поэтому и задал вопрос!!!
<Umren> поставь делюгу
<Umren> ;D
<scratchx[x]> нда советчики...
<Umren> ты плохо задаешь вопросы
<baronos> с репозитория ставитт надо, приложения там с патчами под дистр в основном, а хз что ты ставил и как
<scratchx[x]> baronos: че не понятного?
<scratchx[x]> все с репов ставилось
<scratchx[x]> это чистая убунта 12.04 ставилась с исошки которая скачана с оф. сайта
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user "scratchx[x]" 84600 прекрати хамить и прочти faq
<Umren> хех.. оказываются с лора тоже удаляю сообщения )
<Umren> удаляют, для меня открытие)
<skai-falkorr> Umren: цензура жеж
<go8765> скайп обновлять только с оф.сайта? или есть какое-то ппа?
<tagezi> всем привет )
<m_kobernyk> Вечер добрый. Ребят, юзаю зубунту 10.10, да крысу уронил после установления юзера для входа по умолчанию. че теперь переустановить?
<[Raiden]> в рекавери режим можно грузануть
<[Raiden]> или лайв + чрут
<[Raiden]> подробности не ко мне
<Sergey_IT> ничего не понял (
<baronos> "зубунту крыса" :)
<[Raiden]> может тебе и не надо
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/06/28/techforum/#pic015
<baronos> танк терминатор)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/631510
<yurau> дожили. я загружаю минт мате
<[Raiden]> ты тормозишь "прогресс" гнома
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> m_kobernyk: порочитай свой вопрос, и подумай что ты сказал, попробуй ещё раз нормальными словами если это возможно
<m_kobernyk> andrex, уж кажись и потеряло актуальность... зубунта -- xubuntu, крыса -- xfce, который сейчас и переустанавливаю со всеми доппакетами
<andrex> жаргонизм какойто...
<m_kobernyk> andrex, сегодня здесь же товарищ мне с употреблением сего жаргонизма пытался помочь... ну да ладно
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравится: хубунта
<[Raiden]> )
<yurau> пробовал. настала очередь мате
<[Raiden]> я про интерпретацию имени
<[Raiden]> а так то я кде-юзер
<[Raiden]> т50 что-то не такой красивый как самолеты разработанные в советские времена http://www.nonexistent-s.ru/_nw/0/48719087.jpg
<[Raiden]> старые красивше http://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2010-07/1280595611_13_11_08_52_sm.jpg
<[Raiden]> пока тихо )
<[Raiden]> су35 правда скорее росийский, чем советский, но как бы, формы явн обрались от прошлых
<andrex> ну тут скорее не в кросате дело, а в аэродинамике, я вабще видел с обратными крыльями самалёты, ужасно смотрятся с непревычки но характеристики лучше
<[Raiden]> су 47 с обратным забавный. Но он по ходу 1 такой, опытный образец
<andrex> икс 29 есть правда не нашь
<[Raiden]> беспилотник какой-то, странная форма ) http://www.beale.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/050825-F-0000N-002.jpg
<[Raiden]> ого, груб релизнуло.
<[Raiden]> пропустил такую новость )
<pr0mode> драсте )))
<andrex> ку
<tagezi> сам ты драсте ))
<pr0mode> )
<shamilm> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rekcuFniarB> А никто не пользовал плеер Samsung YP U6 или U5 или др.? Как плейлист создать из под линукса?
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0628/h_1340912435_5088422_6f180d983a.jpeg
<Cuba_013> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Cuba_013> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Cuba_013> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Cuba_013> Пакет ipmasq недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<Cuba_013> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<Cuba_013> E: Для пакета ipmasq не найдены кандидаты на установку. это значит
<Cuba_013> ой.
<Cuba_013> во общем пытался установить ipmasq выдал такой текст
<Cuba_013> нет ли альтернативы этому дистрибутиву или он уже установлен и работает?
<[Raiden]> пакета такого в офиц репах нет
<[Raiden]> позняк
<Sergey_IT> !paste | Cuba_013
<ubuntuhelp> Cuba_013: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<Scrimmer> привет)
<fly-away> привет
<fly-away> отцы
<fly-away> делаю apt-get source mplayer
<fly-away> а оно говорит, нету ничо
<fly-away> deb-src подключены
<fly-away> сам mplayer ставится
<fly-away> как так?
<Scrimmer> Есть программисты на андроиде?
<tagezi> нет ))
<tagezi> кому нужна эта джава )
<tagezi> fly-away: интересно, а что он тебе пишет? )
<fly-away> tagezi, у тебя работает?
<tagezi> чо за детскаяпривычка отвечать вопросом на вопрос.. может я вообще сейчас под виндой сижу
<fly-away> ну и сиди чё
<fly-away> что за децкая привычка лезть со своими мудрыми советами
<fly-away> вместо ответа на вопрос
<tagezi> ну если тебе не нужен ответ, а ты так пришёл пофлудить.. то как хочешь
<[Raiden]> fly-away: update было сделан опосле подключения src?
<tagezi> лично у меня телепатия -1
<fly-away> [Raiden], ага
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да исходники и так ставяться.. без доп репов
<[Raiden]> tagezi: по умолч не все деб-срц включены
<tagezi> эти включены ) покрайне мере у меня ))
<tagezi> пойду кеш почищю..
<[Raiden]> в общем, если проблема не решится, то исходники пакета можно получить на packages.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> а лучше спать идите )
<tagezi> вчем лучше писать схему алгоритма в гигтег?
<tagezi> ubuntu*
<Umren> руками
<Umren> на бумаге
<Umren> попробуй на досуге
<tagezi> Umren: )) спасибо, так я пол жизни их рисую )))
<Umren> и да, я серьезен, все крутые парни так делают.
<Umren> продолжай, на этом этапе тебе компьютер не нужен )
<tagezi> мне нужно сдать учителю, он хочет видеть их в ворде.. но инструменты ЛО кривые донельзя
<Umren> ибо он только ограничивает абстрактное мышление своим представлением)
<Umren> в ворде лол)
<Umren> псевдокод ему напишы
 * tagezi пожал плечами
<tagezi> они вообже лол
<tagezi> иногда такую щушь порят, и с таким серьёзным видом
<tagezi> была бы винда поставил бы себе висуал и не парился
<Umren> есть кой то софт
<Umren> забыл название
<tagezi> колигра флоу?
<tagezi> диа?
<Umren> диа вроде
<Umren> да она
<Umren> вроде она даже работает
<tagezi> ну.. поковырял её.. как-то не очень.. далековато от гостов стоит ))))
<Umren> да вроде лучше нет.
<tagezi> Umren: ясн, спасибо.. пойду ковырять
 * tagezi ушёл по старинке рисовать блок-схемы ленеечкой
<Scrimmer> tagezi, как дела у тебя ? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, давно не видел тебя :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да нормально.. вот сдаю ВССИТ
<tagezi> Umren: ты чего прыгаешь?
<tagezi> в метро едишь?
<Umren> ага в 2 часа ночи
<Umren> оно закрыто.
<tagezi> может ты из Англии.. или америки
<Umren> или африки и тут нет метро.
<tagezi> )
<Umren> а только повстанцы за окном
<tagezi> злой ты сегодня )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-29
<bobyx> приветы!
<bobyx> такая ситуация, есть сервер  ubuntu 12 minimal, на нём на виртуал боксе стоит  windows server 2003. как мне пробросить порты, чтобы приобращении на 44405 порт к бубунте, траффик перенаправлялся на этот же порт на виртуалке?
<bobyx> ыя
<bobyx> есть кто живой?
<bobyx> есть кто живой?
<scogra> да
<bobyx> такая ситуация, есть сервер  ubuntu 12 minimal, на нём на виртуал боксе стоит  windows server 2003. как мне пробросить порты, чтобы приобращении на 44405 порт к бубунте, траффик перенаправлялся на этот же порт на виртуалке?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://alecmyshov.blogspot.com/2009/09/virtualbox-vboxmanage.html
<scogra> А если настроить сетевую карту гостевой ОС не НАТом, а сетевым мотом? этого не достаточно? прозрачность и все такое?
<bobyx>  JohnDoe_71Ru > спасиб большое добавил все порты, всё отлично проходит! (:
<Chrome5162> тут людей не обижают :)
<scogra> Chrome5162<-:это ты к чему?
<Chrome5162> к тому что тут всех терпеливо выслушают и помогут
<NoOova> народ у вас открывается https://extensions.gnome.org/ ?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а почему бы и нет
<CARCASS> здрасьте
 * CARCASS со знанием PHP кого-нибудь просит откликнуться, не сложный вопрос
 * Chrome5162 питс CARCASS читать правила
<Chrome5162> просит"
 * CARCASS читал правила
<Chrome5162> задавай вопрос
<CARCASS> ok, вот скриптик http://paste.pro/5153046 , который ко мне на страничку подгружает товары из интернет-магазина. Кодировку текста нужно задать, а то "��������".
<skai-falkorr> man iconv
<CARCASS> я знаю, что нужно использовать iconv и даже додумался почитать мануал, но я учитель истории по образованию и не программист. Что конкретно мне добавить в скрипт, чтобы выдача была в UTF-8 ?
<CARCASS> все, разобрался
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: у меня почемуто он пуст
<skai-falkorr> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob/talkaboutsex.png
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<Chrome5162> ку
<UNIm95> Всем привет. вoпрос по mdadm и grub
<UNIm95> ставил из консоли в экспертном режиме убунту.
<UNIm95> при установке указал создание мдадм массива и на него поставил убунту без разбиения по разделам /boot / /home
<UNIm95> это значит что установил на один раздел
<UNIm95> после установил груб. но при отключении 1-ого диска система не грузится
<UNIm95> куда копать?
<UNIm95> получается что груб становился в mbr только /dev/sda ?
<UNIm95> а для /dev/sdb ничего нет?
<oles> привет
<oles> если есть умельцы постфикса подскажите по хранилищу в каких настройках прописано где оно находится
<NoOova> UNIm95: хм
<NoOova> у тебя же загрузочный диск один всеравно
<NoOova> ща вспомню =)
<UNIm95> <NoOova> так мне мдадм загрузка нужна.
<UNIm95> что бы в случае отказа старого диска на новый диск можно было записать через dd
<NoOova> читал https://debian.pro/341 ?
<UNIm95> <NoOova> еще нет
<NoOova> там про это не сказано правжа
<NoOova> можно же груб поставить отдельно на оба диска?
<NoOova> почему нет?
<UNIm95> <NoOova> а почему тогда мдадм не отзеркалил груба?
<NoOova> а мдадм сам чтот зеркалит?
<NoOova> я думал там надо вначале собрать а потом запоглнить
<UNIm95> <NoOova> так  я его на стадии установки собрал и запустил
<UNIm95> <NoOova> + в системе только /dav/md0 есть
<UNIm95> ладно вечером дальше поговорим
<Wizard> o/
<Imposibru> Всем привет, собираюсь поставить убунту, с какими трудностями вы сталкивались при использовании?
<Imposibru> Просто думаю ставить ли вообще.
<Imposibru> Ладно по другому вопрос сформулирую, с какими трудностями я могу столкнуться используя убунту?
<yurau> Imposibru: после установки надо поставить все текущие обновления тогда будет хорошо
<yurau> главная проблема с которой сталкиваемся это неудобное окружение unity
<Imposibru> А аналог папки видео есть? Просто телик с компа через домашнюю сеть воспроизводит файлы
<yurau> есть. так и называется Видео
<yurau> но как к телику подключать я не знаю. помойму там свой протакол
<Imposibru> Ну телик сам находит
<yurau> либо samba либо dlna
<Imposibru> то есть с этим могут быть замарочки?
<yurau> да
<Imposibru> По умолчанию телик не сможет найти файлы как в винде?
<yurau> пробуй может получится )
<yurau> надо читать инструкцию телика. по какому протоколу он ищет файлы
<Imposibru> Если на виртуалку поставить наверн никак не получиться проверить?)
<[Raiden]> Imposibru: тут папка видео такая же как любая другая
<[Raiden]> просто ест ьпо умолчанию
<[Raiden]> если надо как-то раздавать по сети, то можно
<Imposibru> У меня телик только в ней видео находит)
<yurau> Imposibru: дай ссылку на характеристики телика
<Imposibru> http://www.shop.philips.ru/audio-video/tvs/televizory/zhk-televizor-philips-32pfl7406h-32-djujma.html
<yurau> Imposibru: там есть Мастер настройки сети
<Imposibru> Значит все путем должно быть?
<Imposibru> Ну по идее?)
<yurau> Imposibru: загрузись с лайв сиди и потренируйся. и ли установи убунту паралельно винде. илив виртуальной машине.
<Imposibru> А через вм телик сможет увидеть?
<yurau> Наслаждайтесь просмотром фотографий и фильмов и слушайте музыку на ТВ благодаря технологии DLNA
<yurau> Imposibru: смотря как настроена сеть.
<Imposibru> Спасибо попробую
<yurau> у меня сеть на  роутере. если в виртуальной машине я ставлю подключени е типа мост тогда машина становится видна в локальной сети как все
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34216
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты напоминаешь ту школоту, которая репостила дезу о том, что мол 27 число - это тогда эммет браун переносился в будущее. и пофиг, что он в октябрь 2015 переносился. пруф то проверять зачем
<[Raiden]> дезу?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тут на днях полтвиттера и всякие контактики (про них точно не знаю, но наверняка) плакалось от радости, потому что ктото отфотошопил скрин и притворился, что в 27.06.2012 отправлялся доктор браун
<skai-falkorr> а он в октябрь 2015 отправлялся
<skai-falkorr> и все такие "фанаты" радовались, не зная источника
<[Raiden]> я читаю опеннет, твитор я не читаю. Если ты читал уже где-то ещё - игнорируй
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да пофиг про опен
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я к тому, что слух, написанный и перепощщеный везде
<skai-falkorr> не подтвержденный
<skai-falkorr> выдают за новости
<[Raiden]> а причем тут слухи?
<[Raiden]> Замминистра связи Илья Массух подал заявление об уходе еще в мае. Вчера он объяснил «Ведомостям», что разошелся во взглядах с министром.
<[Raiden]> это слухи? :)
<[Raiden]> или заявление
<[Raiden]> проспись и перечитай
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: слухи - что отменят нпп изза ухода
<skai-falkorr> проспись и перечитай сам
<skai-falkorr> может он хотел делать на кедах, а ему гном пихнули
<[Raiden]> отменят из-за ухода? Ты точно читал? :)
<[Raiden]> чувак уходит, т.к. хотят оменить
<[Raiden]> т*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: потому что один человек размышляет, не отменить ли. у нас призыв еще в 2008 отменять собирались
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и еще тыща вещей, которые собирались отменить/сделать, но не сделали
<[Raiden]> министр
<skai-falkorr> и дальше слухов не шло
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и что министр?призыв президент отменять собирался
<skai-falkorr> всем пофиг
<[Raiden]> я не хочу терять время на споры с тобой. Кому интересно - прочитает, кому нет - нет. И всё.
<skai-falkorr> да ты не теряйся.иди на скамейку у подъезда. там бабки тебе расскажут и не такие "новости" из надежных источников тиви и газет:)
<skai-falkorr> потом сюда их притащи.
<[Raiden]> тут не твой приват
<skai-falkorr> и?
<skai-falkorr> это отменяет мое право высказать мнение о тех, кто тащит левые слухи, выдавая их за достоверную инфу?
<skai-falkorr> а давно на рутрекере появился украинский и казахский интерфейс?
<[Raiden]> 1. я вообще только запостил, без коментария , 2. Чувак видимо и правда в отставку хочет.
<[Raiden]> вывод: где я выдаю что-то лживое за достоверную инфу?
<skai-falkorr> сегодня по почте пришло с рассылки о баге в юнити. оказывается, переключение альт-табом только на текущем рабочем столе - это не баг, а фича
<[Raiden]> в кде на выбор юзера, что видеть по альт+таб
<[Raiden]> + без правки непосредсвенно конфигов + без чтения хавту по консольным командам типа гсеттингс
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0629/h_1340978923_1090135_f8f754dd7a.png
<[Raiden]> вдруг кому интересно (есть правда сомнения). :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тут тоже оказалось, что есть галочка в ccsm
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда ок.
<skai-falkorr> но вот так незаметно ее впихнули, что аж баг полгода висел - это хитро
<[Raiden]> )
<oles> +++++
<oles> в каком репозитарии лежат дебажные сборки пакетов?
<[Raiden]> скорее всего в разных
<[Raiden]> в мейн например могут лежать, если там эти пакеты
<[Raiden]> но может вру, это просто догадка
<[Raiden]> а может я ещё и вопроса не понял )
<oles> очевидно что да
<oles> но почемуто в репе с постфиксом его дебажной сборки нет
<[Raiden]> ну, видимо конкретно  такого пакета нет http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/postfix
<[Raiden]> почему - не знаю.
<oles> или он есть гдето еще
<oles> самому собирать не охота
<[Raiden]> в дебиане тоже нету
<[Raiden]> http://packages.debian.org/stable/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<[Raiden]> может оно не нужно )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/0/3/1/6/9/9e806c060156ea21d5adc525857.jpg
<oles> странно..
<skai-falkorr> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6bxyw2d901rzgx8po1_400.gif
<skai-falkorr> в новом "вспомнить все" будет проститутка с тремя сиськами. значит фильм не будет УГ по дефолту
<[Raiden]> а арнольд будет?
<skai-falkorr> не.ну и нафиг. не он был тем, что все запомнили.а три сиськи
<doronskiy> «Вспомнить все» — далеко не лучший фильм в карьере Арни, так что лучше уж без него. просто чтобы лишний раз не позориться
<[Raiden]> тогда бы лучше не снимали вообще. Сюжетов чтоли мало?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя, за это время конечно выросло много народу кому ремейк покажется чем-то новым...
<[Raiden]> тогда можно просто переснимать 1 и тоже каждые 15 лет +-
<Umren> Вспомнить все еще кстати чертовски неточный фильм.
<Umren> в оригинальном рассказе смысл совсем другой
<[Raiden]> К этому давн опора привыкнуть
<[Raiden]> там есть ещё 1 неточность - цвет неба на марсе. Оно там голубое
<[Raiden]> по некотоырм данным )
<[Raiden]> наса скрывало выворачивая гамму или типа того
<Umren> Да и марс тоже придумали)
<Umren> вот в новом фильме все немного точнее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Umren: http://www.3dnews.ru/offsyanka/620405
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш тебя большая грелка, которая растопила лед и создала атмосферу планеты за 30 секунд не напрягает?
<skai-falkorr> а цвет неба - это все.крах
<[Raiden]> Ну, грелки нет вообще - это вымысел, фантазия.
<[Raiden]> а вот небо есть, оно как бы важней )
<[Raiden]> грелка кстати была приличных размеров. ) Может и могла...
<[Raiden]> и ещё, город находился и герои рядом с грелкой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да пофиг на размеры.выходное отверстие, которое наполняло воздухом (если у них там лед из h2o - там бы все нафиг навернулось бы от любой искры, а люди умерли бы от кислородного перенасыщения)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Не вериш ьв гениальность пришельцев? :)
<skai-falkorr> верю в законы физики
<[Raiden]> зато арнольд выжил и уложились в полтора часа
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> от перенасыщения  мб
<[Raiden]> а в книге как было?
<skai-falkorr> Umren: нук выдай нам
<pr0mode> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> по идее есть же данные о погоде, почве, атмосфере марса. Почему бы не сделать какие-нить гмо микробы или растения которые будут всё это жрать и вырабатывать нужный воздух? И потом просто бомбардировать марс семенами
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: объемы производимого воздуха жеж.их за минуту не нагнать
<[Raiden]> ну пусть 100 лет генерят или там 500. Главное начать.
<[Raiden]> это по радио слышал. Английский генерал воевал где-то (уже не помню) и жарко было. И сказал что бы деревья сажали.
<[Raiden]> А ему овтетили что они вырастут  через 50 лет. На что он ответил: Ну тык начинайте.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну у нас по фильму нет 100 лет.у нас 30 секунд выпаривания - и уже готовая атмосфера
<[Raiden]> да фиг с ним с фильмом. Пора без кино терраформацией заниматься :)
<skai-falkorr> ну при должных объемах выпуска и расположении в расчетных точках узлов - за 10 лет можно создать атмосферу
<[Raiden]> ты имеешь в виду грелками?
<skai-falkorr> не.
<skai-falkorr> они бесполезны
<tagezi> [Raiden], skai-falkorr: вы вообще про атмосферу марса читали? )))
<[Raiden]> я не )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: мы обсуждаем терраформирование.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: сам угадаешь, что значит "терра"?
<artus> tagezi, а чего о ней читает если фотки и те фейк? нифига там нет ничего красного, цветовая гамма такая же как и на земле
<[Raiden]> по идее важно только , что она уже есть. Всё что надо - это наполнять её нужными веществами.
<artus> чето как то загадочные у меня очепятки то :)
<tagezi> у марса слишком маленькое магнитное поле, что не даёт ему удерживать атмосферу на себе
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<tagezi> 97% углерода.. это значит что вы из будете засаживать водорослями одноклеточными )
<tagezi> где воду возьмёте? ))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<rapidsp> пипец... убунтоиды марс уже осваивают...
<[Raiden]> грелки всетаки нужны )
<rapidsp> юнити обкурились? :)
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну при достаточной нагнетаемой плотности может и взлететь
<tagezi> я думаю, первое что вам придёться сделать, закачать в ядро железа... потом можно будет уже дальше думать..
<tagezi> а то всесь вашь кислород, солнышко сдует нафиг ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0629/h_1340991094_5611438_a1229361db.jpeg
<artus> нафига? роеш подземный город и туда нагнетаеш кислород, и все м хорошо )
<tagezi> или будете генитически модифицировать организмы, что бы углеродом окислялись )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем вариант. Не обязательно поверхность заселять. или не сразу поверхность
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: можно же поставить сильные магнитные ускорители и создать поле, которое будет сносить солнечный ветер
<Scrimmer> tagezi, artus, [Raiden], привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> марс по идее особо никто и не бурил. МОжет там в недрах есть водичка, не только лёд где-то на шапках )
<tagezi> привет )
<tagezi> угу. есть.. пока солнце греет ))
<[Raiden]> а сам он ваще холодный? Ядро там не жидкое как у нас?
<[Raiden]> может просто надо просверлить подальше ))
<istorik> Да и у нас не совсем жидкое
<rapidsp> жидкое и соленое
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нормальное ядро
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: учитывая, что там атмосферы плотной нима - температурка холодная
<artus> Scrimmer, q
<istorik> Подскажите как на убунте без иксов заставить работать звук
<[Raiden]> запусти какой-нить плейер и пощелкай alsamixer
<[Raiden]> если ничег онет ,то иди читай какая звуковуха и какие модули подгружать
<[Raiden]> moc например
<istorik> пробовал, не работает. А вот на счет модулей мжно подробнее
<[Raiden]> или mpg123
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/asound/cards - если не пусто, то наверное олько миксер крутить
<[Raiden]> а если пусто - гугли
<[Raiden]> может езё дефолтная звуковуха быть другая. например у меня кард0 - это кодек на видеокарте. Тогда над очитать как переключить.
<[Raiden]> больше не придумывается )
<istorik> Да вроде в alsamixer указана и менять можно, но не на то не на другой
<[Raiden]> может ещё кто отзовется или на форум пиши
<[Raiden]> бывает ещё в альзамиксере включен цифровой вывод
<[Raiden]> хотя редко такое по умолчанию бывает
<istorik> спасибо, буду искать
<_emel_> Hi
<istorik> Получилось запустить звук но только если плеер от sudo как бы это исправить&
<istorik> подскажите чем удобнее и правильнее будет сделать запуск звука через cron, хочу школьный звонок запускать с машини без иксов
<artus> aplay с головой
<artus> а я торможу о ходу )
<[Raiden]> Релиз драйверов AMD Catalyst 12.6 и xf86-video-ati 6.14.6 , если ктому надо
<mp3user> какую бунту поставит на ееепс 9той серии?
<[Raiden]> лубунту мб
<[Raiden]> можешь такой мод затестить http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<mp3user> ставил лубунту не понравилось, думаю 10.04.4
<mp3user> просто бодхи не ставиться а у дебиана проблемы с вайфаем
<[Raiden]> тогда ставь вин хп
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем-то серьезно
<mp3user> да вот сам и раздумываю
<mp3user> просто без дела валяеться, и отдать жалко
<gim_> mp3user: Что тебе не понравилось в LXDE то?
<[Raiden]> в линке который я кинул другая панель, не такя как в лхде
<Umren> mp3user, не слушай еретика. Он на винде сидит.
<Umren> подрывает строй
<[Raiden]> Umren: ну тогда, если ты такой православный, насоветуй что поставить на атом :)
<[Raiden]> хотя гном3 фоллбэк можно ещё или мате
<Umren> а что это такой процессор который кроме хрюши ничего не тянет? ))
<mp3user> лубунту даже не знаю чем не понравилась, хотя долго сидел на кранче с лхпанелью
<Umren> вариантов миллион
<mp3user> почему 12 так отжирает то(
<mp3user> а нетинсталла лень собирать
<Umren> а что отжирает то? у тебя сколько памяти? 512 1024?
<gim_> mp3user: Xubuntu пробовал?
<gim_> !xubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Xubuntu — Ubuntu с Xfce вместо !GNOME. См. http://www.xubuntu.org и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ . Установка из Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ». Поддержка оказывается на канале #xubuntu. См. также !Ubuntu и !Xubuntu-Channels.
<mp3user> на ежике 1г, просто на лаптопе с хромом и пиджином около 1.5-2г ест
<mp3user> ксубунту чуть легче гнома и юнити
<Umren> если он есть 2г на лаптопе это не значит что он будет жрать 2г там.
<Umren> на 1г что угодно можно ставить
<gim_> По-моему xfce намного легче гномов3
<Umren> юнити будет нормально работать
<artus> gim_, не читал но осуждаю?
<[Raiden]> гном3 без ГШ весит не очень много, может даже легче чем хфце 4.10
<artus> gim_, гш кушает 60 метров + накинь пару десятков меров на всякие свистелки, фсее , остальное отдается софту
<Umren> mp3user, хоть кеды ставь. нормально все будет
<mp3user> не уверен что на гиге пошевелеться 12
<artus> Umren, так они ж умирают же ))
<Umren> ну дык ему на умирающий нетбук
<artus> гг
<Umren> вымирающий вид
<mp3user> да эт ёжика только браузер и нужен
<Umren> так что какая разница
<Umren> ставь обычный 1204
<Umren> и не парься
<gim_> artus: Ошибся, извиняюсь.
<Umren> чего ты тут выбираешь сидишь, у тебя дилеммы нет
<artus> mp3user, нетинстал+ксорг+открытокоробка+панелька на выбор , на все -пол часа времени )
<Umren> было бы у тебя 256 метров памяти, можно было бы думать, а так ставь чего хочешь
<[Raiden]> юнити2д тоже в общем-то вариант, хотя... Имхо чем меньше экран, тем неудобней будет вертикальный док. - придется его скролить часто.
<Umren> это ты его скроллишь )
<Umren> обычно его не скроллят)
<[Raiden]> я сразу отказался , как только не уместилась первая же иконка и появился скрол
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> первая иконка не уместилась?
<Umren> ;D
<mp3user> лол у меня всего 5 иконок)
<Umren> иконки можно уменьшить - не пробовал?
<Umren> у мя он даже не половину не забит)
<[Raiden]> в юнити на панели уже есть иконки, если разместить езё пару прог, ну максимум 5 ,то всё, скрол неизбежен
<mp3user> ну хз что на 15 что на 24 комфортно
<mp3user> я про диагональ
<Umren> у райдена юнити ненависть
<mp3user> вот не понимаю кому юнити не по душе
<[Raiden]> мне на моил 1050 не комфортно, а на нетбуке может быть х800 или даже х600
<Umren> он пытается тебя склонить к темной стороне
<[Raiden]> )
<mp3user> я вообще влюблюен в 12
<artus> ну в принципе гш кушает 41 метр, еще 41 у меня ксорг кушает :D остальное всякие скайпыдропбоксыхромы
<[Raiden]> К темной не могу, ееебуки слишком слабы для кде.
<Umren> http://screencloud.net/v/kBEE
<Umren> места валом еще
<[Raiden]> дарксайд принимает только крепких и шустрых, а нетбуки идут...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> простите если что
<mp3user> да нет нетбуки до 12 дюймов умерли почти досрочно)))
<mp3user> уж лучше киндл фаер или ждать гугл некс7
<Umren> второе
<[Raiden]> точно, продайте нетбук и купите андройд 5 дюймовый :) Серфить можно, читать можно, в карман лезет и не надо думать про ос.
<Umren> фаер для америкосов уж слишком, больно обрезанный
<[Raiden]> хотя читать лучше всетаки с 7"
<Umren> 7 самое то.
<Umren> тут гугл здорово угадали
<Umren> идеальный размер для планшета)
<mp3user> у меня для этого киндл 3
<mp3user> вот жду
<mp3user> а во тчто вспмнил
<[Raiden]> десктоп домой для игр, андройд в карман.  И вот оно счастье. а ноуты не нужны.
<mp3user> убунту нетбук ремикс жив?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<Umren> для игр лучше приставку уж сразу. тогда можно венды избежать ;)
<mp3user> игор нет на приставках, ждём 4го поколения
<[Raiden]> вообще кому-то и ноуты нужны конечно.
<Umren> игр на приставках валом, тебе лет на 10 хватит
<Umren> вовика только нету, но это для особых
<gim_> [Raiden]: Уже спорили на эту тему)
<[Raiden]> у меня например есть знакомые которые использую комп для почты, скайпа и погуглить товары. И места в квартире мало + скорость и объем места на хдд пофиг
<[Raiden]> во тим ноут пришелся самый раз
<mp3user> ну вот я считаю ноут это около 15, средний по железу, и алюминивый корпус
<Umren> 15 много
<Umren> не мобильный уже
<mp3user> да нормально
<Umren> от 15 уже начинаются "домашние ноуты"
<Umren> который на столе стоит)
<[Raiden]> короче сами разберетесь ) и ноутов ультрабуки по ходу тольк овыживут, за свой вес и тонкость. Остальное будет вымирать - мое имхо.
<Umren> ну да, пока правда это дорого
<gim_> [Raiden]: Ультрабуки не выживут а придут на замену скорее
<Umren> ультрабуки будут просто называтся ноутбуками)
<mp3user> кстате да
<[Raiden]> Ну, можно и так сказать, только не совсем на замену, т.к. большая часть людей предпочтет планшеты
<[Raiden]> или смартфоны вообще
<Umren> сейчас довольно популярен сегмент до 20 килорублей ноутбуки (но не нетбуки)
<gim_> Ну, смотря для чего тебе нужен девайс))
<mp3user> ну на вкус и цвет
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/631510
<[Raiden]> со  мной эти олухи согласны )
<Umren> конечно обгонит
<gim_> Я как-то подумывал над покупкой планшета, но потом долго думал где он мне вообще пригодиться может по принципу, если есть смартфон в кармане
<Umren> хомячкам ничего кроме этого не нужно
<Umren> gim_, так же думал
<mp3user> я вот некс возьму
<[Raiden]> если есть смарт, то хрен его знает.
<mp3user> жалко 3г нет(
<Umren> нафиг нафиг
<Umren> десять симкарт заводить)
<Umren> поэтому не нужно)
<Umren> раздавай инет с телефона, либо вафля
<mp3user> ну вот на киндл норм 3г)
<Umren> браузер уг
<Umren> там только гуглоридер можно читать)
<Umren> адекватно
<[Raiden]> если там андройд, то браузеры уже все под него сделали, опера , фф хром
<Umren> на букридере?
<mp3user> ну некс да, на книжке уг
<mp3user> но баш норм ташит)
<mp3user> и хабру
<Umren> я самое умное что там делал это гуглоридер настроил
<Umren> можно любые рсски читать так
<[Raiden]> я про нексус
<gim_> А есть читалка где ТОЛЬКО читалка pdf djvu и т.д. и с нормальной ценой соответственно?
<Umren> нормальной ценой это сколько
<Umren> тыща рублей?
<gim_> А то понапихают вайфаев/3D и продают не дёшего довольно
<[Raiden]> за 3 тыщи точн окупишь
<Umren> если ты берешь под пдф, то тут важен форм-фактор
<Umren> ибо на 5 дюймах ты взорвешь себе глаза
<Umren> минимум - 7 если читать альбомно
<[Raiden]> E-ink тыр от 4.5 , а тфт от 2500т.р. - примерно
<Umren> там такой тфт те всунут, что глаза вытекут за такие деньги
<mp3user> да китайцы они такие
<mp3user> амазон бери
<mp3user> или нук
<mp3user> конкурентов нет
<Umren> под пдф? )
<[Raiden]> а я читаю с 3.8 телефона )
<Umren> джвю вроде он вобще не кушает
<Umren> [Raiden], пдф читаешь?
<[Raiden]> fb2
<Umren> разные вещи)
<[Raiden]> пдф нет, хотя умеет
<Umren> умеет, но ты не пробовал
<mp3user> так что конвертировать религия не позволит?
<Umren> любой андроид умеет пдф если программу поставить)
<Umren> вопрос в том, что на телефоне их читать не возможно
<Umren> у мя 4.65" и есть пдфки там тех книжек которые купить невозможно, долго читать напрягает)
<[Raiden]> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6932683&hid=2417247
<[Raiden]> дешево )
<Umren> вечно ты кой то отстой выбираешь))
<[Raiden]> ну, выше хотели пдф без излишеств
<Umren> лучше это взять http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7957196&hid=2417247&show-uid=189332713410004311
<Umren> экран качественный, пдф кушает
<Umren> еинк
<Umren> даже вафля есть
<mp3user> да амазон ледирует
<[Raiden]> лЕдИр , ага.
<mp3user> на мыло отправил любой формат он тебе в моби конвертнул сам
<mp3user> ну у меня 05 регион мне можно
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> а на моем сони вайфай есть, но не подключиться, так только по dhcp (а роутер перестраивать неохота) - эти японцы вечно недоделывают что то
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/631571
<Umren> [Raiden], это восхваление или критика? :D
<[Raiden]> вроде первое
<Umren> асусы уже просто забыли что такое "работа"
<[Raiden]> но видимо азусовцы понервничали и сделали всё вохзможное что бы контракт не разорвался )
<Umren> а гугл им напомнил
<SergeyIT> делаем быстро и хорошо... вам как? Быстро или хорошо?
<[Raiden]> продолжение http://www.3dnews.ru/news/631616
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> какой довольный японька
<[Raiden]> вообще тайваньцы это китайцы, только не материковые
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а кто их знает, толи китайцы толь корейцы или тайванцы
<[Raiden]> мой телефон от самсунг тож китайской сборки
<[Raiden]> Да, по рожам сложно различить )
<Umren> тайваньцы по качеству выше
<Umren> по крайней мере так раньше было)
<[Raiden]> в китае кстати несколько народностей. Это для нас они все китайцы.
<andrex> американцы тоже к ним относяца
<andrex> потому что на цы
<[Raiden]> Официально в Китае насчитывается 56 национальностей. - с вики
<SergeyIT> европейцы тоже?
<Umren> в россии как бы тоже, и еще белорусы и  украницы не русские)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> SergeyIT: ага)
<Umren> и казахи)
<andrex> yt jyb yt gj atyieqcrb
<andrex> не они не пофеншуйски
<trancecore> 12.04 ну совсем долгая, или только я так страдаю?)
<SergeyIT> долгая - это как?
<trancecore> сравнивая с 10,10 тот же самый ритмбокс запускается раз в 20 медленнее
<trancecore> сама загрузка системы секунд на 15 дольше и т.д.
<trancecore> тупости с раскладкой после выхода и входа в сеансы
<trancecore> сидел на 10,10 горя не знал... а тут прям не то что сыро а ужас какойто
<tagezi> trancecore: слава богу, всегда есть выбор
<trancecore> ну как раз таки я расчитывал на чтото получше чем "это",  да и в процессе установки хард стал пустым... хочеш как лучше получается 12,04
<Umren> залей горе.
<trancecore> qutim после закрытия окна кудато сворачивается и не вылезает больше пока полностью не закроеш
<trancecore> вообще ничего не работает как нада... поставлю 10ку
<SergeyIT> да вроде бы работает
<tagezi> у меня всё прекрасно работает
<Umren> same here
<trancecore> кстати что лучше  гном 2 или 3 ?
<andrex> shell
<trancecore> ну это помнить много нада всего
 * andrex кинул кеды в [Raiden]
<andrex> пропагандируй пока человек не определился))
<tagezi> да.. а то я сейчас раскажу почему я сношу кде )))
<andrex> руки виноваты
<tagezi> да.. нефиг ставить какую )
<andrex> trancecore: ты когда машину будешь выбирать меня позови, я тебе выбиру что мне нравится))
<andrex> попроьуй узнаешь что лучше
<SergeyIT> trancecore, гном2 умер
<trancecore> окай)  какие плюсы у 3 гнома перед 2 ?
<andrex> он жыв
<andrex> и*
<SergeyIT> trancecore, а тебе что надо?
<trancecore> что бы работало стабильно
<Umren> trancecore, у baronos спроси
<andrex> есть гномощель есть фалбек
<andrex> ну и юнити
<SergeyIT> trancecore, юнити вроде стабильно работает
<trancecore> юнити какаято не такая после гнома =(
<andrex> ну и гном тоже 3 тебе будет также кк и юнити
<Umren> trancecore, всем тяжко менять свое окружение
<trancecore> всем спасибо
<andrex> ушел обратно в няшный вий xD
<tagezi> что такое  * Bump ABI ?
<andrex> фз, либо какая то функция в ядре, либо ещё чтото
<tagezi> в доп инфо к описанию нового ядра стоит
<tagezi> лан, попробую перезагрузиться
<tagezi> вроде нормально всё
<tagezi> tets
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> О, я живой
<NoOova> Народ! у кого стоит флешблок?
<NoOova> или отключен флеш?
<NoOova> народ кто ещё не спит?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-30
<NoOova> ну что! Доброе утро!
<Chrome5162> к сожалению не очень
<Chrome5162> NoOova: не откажите в помоши новичку Linux?
<NoOova> зачем на вы.. O_o
<NoOova> !фыл
<NoOova> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> последнее особо актуально
<Chrome5162> короче дело такое не пашет блюпуп
<Chrome5162> вверху в трее показывает что он включен
<NoOova> это я не знаю...
<NoOova> не пользоватлся
<NoOova> но вообще метод такой
<NoOova> открываеш консоль пишеш sudo su
<NoOova> потом lshw
<Chrome5162> открываю окно что бы добавить телефон всё закрыто тыкаю на переключатель ноль эфекта
<NoOova> оно выведет список оборудования
<Chrome5162> да не в самом оборудование
<NoOova> ищещ в списке блютуз. навание чипа
<Chrome5162> а в юнити
<Chrome5162> NoOova: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NoOova> =)))
<Chrome5162> аппарат исправен
<Chrome5162> глюканул юнити
<NoOova> попробуй гном / xfce ?
<Chrome5162> гном задрал уже
<Chrome5162> xfce не понравила
<Chrome5162> кеды вставить
<NoOova> мне кеды не нравятся
<NoOova> они совсем далеки от гном2
<NoOova> по всему. никакого тебе gconf
<Chrome5162> вот этим мне и нравится
<Chrome5162> что далеки от гнома
<Chrome5162> не люблю плагиат мне нравится когда каждая программа уникальна
<Chrome5162> в связи с этим например тепрпеть не могу если не призераю mIRC
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: бывает. я вот презираю тех, кто пишет "призераю"
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: слууушай.а ты перед тем, как присесть на толчок, тоже полностью раздеваешься и убираешь вещи в чемодан?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: или зачем же делать sudo su а затем lshw, когда можно сделать sudo lshw?
<Chrome5162> ххх
<NoOova> skai|offline: я после туалета голый ещё смогу в душ голым сбегать зато и в кровать сгонять =)
<NoOova> а ты будешь 3 раза для этого раздеваться
<skai-falkorr> http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/100000/60000/2000/800/162865/162865.strip.print.gif
<skai-falkorr> http://c921913.r13.cf2.rackcdn.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/KVKuH-450x1024.jpg
<himik> skai-falkorr: спасибо, поржал
<markmx> братцы, подскажите как егрепом выпарсить имя хоста из ссылки? я с его ленивостью ти жадностью никак пободаться не могу
<markmx> egrep -o "http:\/\/(.*)\/"
<victor0000> markmx: echo -e "1 2 3\n2 4\n1111http://g.com/1/2/11 411 4\n1\n2" | egrep -o "http:\/\/(.*)\/" | sed 's/^.*http:\/\/\(.*\)\|/\1/g' | sed 's/\// /g' | awk '{print $1}'
<markmx> "http://([a-z0-9\.\-]+)" - норм я думаю :)))))
<Umren> это если есть хттп..
<Umren> сильное заблуждение, что он всегда будет в ссылке, как и www
<Scrimmer> кто хорошо знаком с фотошопом, гимпом или вообще работает с фотографиями?
<Chrome5162> хм мне кажется или вопрос не овсем по теме канала?
<doronskiy> я бы сделал что-то типа ... | sed -r -e 's/^.*(http:\/\/|www\.)([^ \/]+).*$/\2/'
<doronskiy> а, он ушел
<toxa> всем привет, а могут быть в системе 2 раздела с одинковыми UUID ?
<toxa> как изменить UUID
<toxa> разобрался
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> забавно
<Chrome5162> у нас аура особая?
<toxa> конечно!
<Chrome5162> ;)
<skai-falkorr> я выгнал муху из комнаты
<skai-falkorr> я крутой альфа самец
<Chrome5162> хххх
<[Raiden]> echo "http://g.com/1/2/11" |sed 's/http:\/\///;s|\/.*||'
<[Raiden]> echo "http://g.com/1/2/11" |awk '{gsub("http://|/.*","")}1'
<[Raiden]> в инете подсмотрел
<Scrimmer> ет че?
<[Raiden]> [10:54:31] [markmx]братцы, подскажите как егрепом выпарсить имя хоста из ссылки? я с его ленивостью ти жадностью никак пободаться не могу
<[Raiden]> правда без егрепа, но как бы...
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vor2QKi2CpE
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<skai-falkorr> http://tune.yandex.ru/region/?retpath=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yandex.ru
<skai-falkorr> как у вас отображается это?
<andrex> круто
<skai-falkorr> сбилось или нормально?
<andrex> сбилось
<skai-falkorr> ясня. эт не ток у мну проблемы
<baronos> у фф существует перевод страниц как в хроме?
<[Raiden]> тошлько через плагины, по умолчанию нет
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/gtranslator/
<[Raiden]> другие ещё есть
<Umren> baronos, зачем?
<baronos> [Raiden]: гуд, спс. как то еще не привык к их сайту дополнений.
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/quick-translator/
<[Raiden]> хехе, ен совместимо с 13х
<Umren> мда, фф сдает)
<[Raiden]> ImTranslator вроде пашет, в отдельной закладке переводит выделенынй текст
<[Raiden]> в окне точнее, у меня просто автотаббинг одинаковых окон в кде
<Pante59> lj,hjuj lyz
<Pante59> доброго дня
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а есть ли смысл ставить х64 убунту, если у меня всего 2 гб оперы?
<baronos> нет
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот tagezi))
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Pante59> нет
<Scrimmer> нет
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, привет
<Sergey_IT> Ку
<yurau> Nokia закрывает все фирменные магазины в России )
<Umren> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<andrex> хм
<artus> Umren, чего тебе ?
<Umren> нарушение ж
<artus> где?
<Umren> вон йюрау оффтопит
<andrex> не это я офтопил) после op
<artus> Umren, ок. тогда тебы в случае малейшего офтопа на неделю в бан
 * andrex хочет +
<Umren> вначале +
<artus> Umren, да нет, сразу в бан
<Umren> а то не по правилам
<artus> @voice Umren
<Umren> ок
<artus> вот теперь по правилам
<Umren> тоталитаризм в действии)
<Cuba_013> что бы squid работал на ubuntu его обязательно надо заворачивать через  NAT&
<Cuba_013> ?
<masters> Cuba_013: нет
<masters> сквиду нат вообще ненужен
<Cuba_013> я его могу просто поставить прописать там все что нужно и все?
<Cuba_013> и на клиенской машине интернет появиться
<Cuba_013> ?
<skai-falkorr> Cuba_013: только если ты на клиентской машине тоже пропишешь все, что нужно
<Cuba_013> где не читаю все делаю через нат
<masters> Cuba_013: ставишь сквид и на клиентской машине прописываешь машину со сквидом как прокси
<avas> Всем доброго!!!
<avas> Поставил 12:04 появилась маленькая проблемка. До окна приветствия окно терминала выглядит как чёрнобелая зебра
<avas> После появления окна приветствия всё нормаль
<avas> Где подкрутить кто знает ?
<masters> avas: дрова на видео поставь, может будет нормально
<avas> Просто непонятно они неподгружаются там
<avas> После того как загружаются дрова
<avas> появляется окно приветствия
<avas> и потом графика работает без претензий
<avas> Но стоит переключится в консоль как опять зебра
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Failed!
<sharikoff> сам фалед
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, по-русски писать надо )
<masters> test
<ubuntuhelp> masters, Есть контакт.
<masters> test
<ubuntuhelp> masters, Ну понг, и что?
<masters> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> все теперь с приветом
<tagezi> тебеопять скучно? ))
<SergeyIT> не опять... а снова )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: обясни тогда, пожалуйста, как записать правильно алгоритм программы на асемблере
<tagezi> ?
<SergeyIT> алгоритм от языка не зависит
<tagezi> символы блок схемы
<tagezi> я просто не понимаю, мне на уровне регистров писать или нет
<tagezi> я просто когда для себя пишу, я пишу каждое деуствие, переслал в этот регистр, потом в этот, потом умножил на этот.. только блоксхемкой
<tagezi> действие*
<SergeyIT> не знаю - на асме писал, но блок схемы не рисовал - хотя она от языка не должна зависеть
<tagezi> да она не зависит
<tagezi> блин как объяснить? (
<SergeyIT> в терминах логики, математики
<tagezi> да просто не понятно насколько подробно нужно расписывать
<tagezi> например на С: i=2+3:3
<tagezi> этоже 3 действия.. а в блок схемке одно
<tagezi> а на асемблере это 3 срочки должно быть минимум.. а в блок схеме сколько прямоугольничков писать?))
 * tagezi тоже никогда не писал блок схем по госту )
<SergeyIT> так блоксхема не должна каждую строку детализировать
<tagezi> вот и мне интересно, насколько подробно расписывать
<SergeyIT> кстати i=2+3:3 в коде не должно быть (если только это не задержка по времени)
<tagezi> ну я как пример сделал ))) понятно что я могу на калькуляторе посчитать это
<SergeyIT> tagezi, кстати, а ты ГОСТ читал?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ГОСТ 19.701-90 ?
<tagezi> да.. там про асемблер вообше ни слова.. а примеры элементарные оторвание от языков.. там хоть ассемблер хоть с++ одинаково будет алгоритм
<tagezi> нацало - матиматическое действие - вывод - завершение, всё
<tagezi> ладно.. завтра преподаватель на экзамене раскажет про все мои ошибки )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/85262.html#4
<_d4vid> с красноглазия пересесть на кде ето нечто :)
<[Raiden]> лучше поздно, чем никогда.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], иногда лучше никогда
<brestows> народ кто нить есть кто пользуется mocp
<brestows> в качестве плеера
<[Raiden]> но не в этом случае. магея кстати на дистровотче доплзла до 4 места
<artus> а что с ним не так ?
<[Raiden]> запускал пару раз. Но решил , что при наличии гуи в нем нет смысла
<brestows> просто конфиг не подгружает
<brestows> говорит что конфиг хреновый, хотя это конфиг который идет по умолчанию
<artus> ну может он по умолчанию хреновый ))
<artus> а зачем там вообще конфиг то? ))
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть убунта 12.04 и gnome classic. Пытаюсь зайти в меню автозагрузки приложений, но не могу его найти.
<HarryShprottey> В юнити он есть, а тут что-то не видно. В настроках тоже смотрел.
<brestows> artus: там много вкусного есть :)
<artus> brestows, да я как то давно его юзал , даже бекапа с конфигом под рукой не осталось) но что то я там вкусного вроде особо и не замечал )
<brestows> :)
<artus> хотя шкурки вроде какие то скармливал
<brestows> ясно ладно буду шарить в нете дальше по этому вопросу
<[Raiden]> я даж не знаю как зоветяс конфигуратор автозагрузки гномовский )
<artus> brestows, ~/.moc/config лежит конфиг?
<brestows> угу
<brestows> с ним и не запускается, если убрать то работает
<brestows> но естественно настройки по умолчанию
<artus> brestows, http://linux-easy.ru/blog/programmy/moc-konsolnyi-pler.html в конфиге что то типа такого?
<brestows> угу
<artus> ну знать положи в ~/.config
<artus> может от туда прочитает
<artus> а вообще вот с кем кем а с ним то проблем вроде вообще не должно быть
<brestows> :)
<artus> хотя должно из ~/.moc играть, юзер то у конфига и директории кто?
<brestows> я
<artus> brestows, чесночесно? перепроверь , ато всякое бываеть)
<artus> ls -la ~/.moc/*
<Scrimmer> убунту божественна)
<brestows> http://hastebin.com/taheroyeta.hs
<artus> Scrimmer, эк тебя накрыло то )
<Scrimmer> artus, да я 2 недели на win8 сидел))
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста ребят...
<artus> HarryShprottey, я б подсказал, но юнити зло и я ее не умею ))
<Scrimmer> HarryShprottey, не пей молоко+огурцы соленые + селедка, не советуем
<HarryShprottey> нене, дело то в гноме
<Scrimmer> я вопроса не видел) че за вопросик?)
<[Raiden]> вопрос про гномовскую программу
<[Raiden]> [23:42:49] [HarryShprottey]Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть убунта 12.04 и gnome classic. Пытаюсь зайти в меню автозагрузки приложений, но не могу его найти.
<[Raiden]> [23:43:07] [HarryShprottey]В юнити он есть, а тут что-то не видно. В настроках тоже смотрел.
<HarryShprottey> я на гноме сейчас. И в нём не могу.    Scrimmer: я на личном опыте испытал эту смесь :)))
<artus> Scrimmer, в юните рулилка сессиями где?
<artus> или в недогноме натянутом на юнити
<HarryShprottey> смог вызвать по alt + f2: gnome-session-properties
<Scrimmer> artus, завершение сеанса или че?)
<HarryShprottey> а как его в правый угол засунуть? Где все индикаторы
<artus> HarryShprottey, а вот нефиг было зоопарк строить) на потестить есть всегда виртуалка, учи вас учи, толку никакого)
<artus> HarryShprottey, а тебе чего надо? логаут или что?
<HarryShprottey> стартап апллейшенс
<artus> ммм, нуу и
<artus> открыл я его, и чего с ним сделать надо?
<HarryShprottey> а как его в выпадаюший список то добавить? Его нету у меня
<HarryShprottey> Пунтка этого в списке
<brestows> все разобрался с плеером всем спасибо!
<artus> эммм, а должен 7
<HarryShprottey> я не знаю!
<artus> HarryShprottey, у меня тоже нету, я как то не парюсь)
<HarryShprottey> :D
<artus> он нужен раз в пятилетку , можно и по авторану вызвать то
<artus> HarryShprottey, хааа, вру, есть он у меня ))
<Scrimmer> лжец!
<HarryShprottey> ;)
<artus> Scrimmer, аддонка к гш :D
<Scrimmer> ;D
<[Raiden]> столько детских болезенй в ваших де.  параметры системы - запуск и завершение - автозапуск
<[Raiden]> в кде так
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EadTtu3jRA&feature=youtu.be типа такое?
<Scrimmer> artus, я еще помимо обычного перехода на бунту еще и темы залипил ок)
<HarryShprottey> Да,да,да. Только у меня не гном шелл. А просто гном feelback
<HarryShprottey> или как оно там
<artus> HarryShprottey, а в чем профит фалбека ? урезаный гш? меню с софтом и в гш добавляется вот то стандартное как в г2
<[Raiden]> это вообще не гш
<HarryShprottey> Надоел юнити, решил что настало время перемен
<HarryShprottey> посидел на кде плазма, что-то вообще не понравилось
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, ставь кде
<SergeyIT> остальное недоделано пока
<artus> HarryShprottey, ща покажу как урезал себе все левые фишешки и норм http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCvDbfc3BS4&feature=youtu.be
<[Raiden]> г3 фоолбэк не то что бы недоделан. Он скорее вообще не будет развиваться.
<HarryShprottey> Кстати, недавно завёл последний ати драйвера под последнее ядро. Всё наконец установилось более менее нормально. Но вот в чём беда. При glxgears около 500 фпс. Хотя на форуме тему читал, у парня нетбук такой же, но фпс около 1000.  И все окна при сворачиванÐ
<Scrimmer> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0701/h_1341086452_5611543_e68fc26f00.png <3
<artus> HarryShprottey, тобиш напихал себе в фаворит меню то что жамкаю относительно часто, остальное или автораном пускаю, так быстрее, или уже мона по меню пройтись
<artus> HarryShprottey, пополам пореж мессагу
<HarryShprottey> Кстати, недавно завёл последний ати драйвера под последнее ядро. Всё наконец установилось более менее нормально. Но вот в чём беда. При glxgears около 500 фпс.
<HarryShprottey> Хотя на форуме тему читал, у парня нетбук такой же, но фпс около 1000.  И все окна при сворачивании\разворачивании тормозят
<HarryShprottey> думаю в чём проблема. В компизе или нужно что-то настроить..
<artus> я вот приятно удевлен, нуво стоит и выдает 6309 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1261.728 FPS , hd флеш вплоть до 1080 без тормозов ваааще ) ну и всякие игрышки в вайне тож без проблем
<artus> ну и как няшка - работает хибернейт :D
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, у меня на радеоне 9600 и свободном драйвере фпс 430
<artus> правда нувро вроде из експериментала, ну да в убунте 12й он такой же по логике должен быть
<HarryShprottey> Но 9600 это же старая карточка, на сколько я помню. У меня такая на стареньком декстопе стоит. А нетбук я купил не так давно
<[Raiden]> хд флэш при нуво если крутится ок, значит проца хватает. Никаких хардварных акселераций в нуво нет
<artus> а толку натягивать мегадрова и вытягивать из них 5-6-9к фпс - никакого вообще ) если и с дефолтом все работаеть
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, у меня и комп старенький
<HarryShprottey> Ошибся, у меня 9550
<[Raiden]> старая видеокарта уже
<HarryShprottey> Ага... А на нетбук 6310 hd
<artus> вобщем если свистелок кед и 100500 ненужных плюшек компиза не нужно - гш как вариант ) этакий аналог открытокоробки что в плане минимализьма , что в плане ресурсоемкости
<HarryShprottey> Я вот думаю, можно как-то просканировать систему на наличие каких либо кривостей, багостей, ошибок и т.д.  ? Может причина тормозов именно в этом?
<doronskiy> ага, касперским
<SergeyIT> а это кто?
<HarryShprottey> smeshnaya shutka
<Scrimmer> смешнявочка
<HarryShprottey> видимо только по чтению логов?
<HarryShprottey> Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error.
<HarryShprottey> forever alone
<artus> гг
<artus> а нефиг ломать было)
<HarryShprottey> кстати да, у меня вываливаются ошибки каждый раз. И каждый раз что-то новое
<HarryShprottey> так я ничего не ломал. Накатил 12.04 на 11.12.
<HarryShprottey> И просто обновлялся. Недавно обновил дравер видеокарты. Больше ничего не ставил. И за этот период стали происходить чудеса. То тема одним местом накрылась, т.к. пропали всякие иконки, обесцветилось меню. Проверка обновлений не работала
<HarryShprottey> критическая ошибка вылазила. Но потом странным образом всё починилось!
<HarryShprottey> И сейчас опять накатывается одним местом....)
<artus> ну так убунта же )
<artus> приносить кровавые жертвы перед каждым обновлением )
<HarryShprottey> А может ли быть корнем проблем то, что раньше стояла 11.12 x32, после я добавил планку на 2гб и обновился на x64 версию
<doronskiy> адская смесь
<SergeyIT>  artus, с ноября на 12.04 - такого не было
<artus> HarryShprottey, во первых смысл , во вторых - ну ты крут, че )
<doronskiy> особенно 11.12
<HarryShprottey> 11/10
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, как ты сумел обновить 32 на 64?
<gim_> Обновился с x32 до x64? МужыГ
<artus> SergeyIT, не, нафиг ) не хочу , буду ждать 14.04 ) ибо юнити мне и даром не нужна , как и кеды, а остальное на бубунте всеравно коряво работаеть)
<SergeyIT> чродэй
<HarryShprottey> :D
<SergeyIT> ча
<SergeyIT>  artus, ждать придется 16.04, возможно
<HarryShprottey> ну просто в одном месте показывает i686, в другом i386
<artus> а в 13.04 там чего обещають то? SergeyIT
<HarryShprottey> или я so slow, что не могу разобраться в архитектуре процессора
<artus> HarryShprottey, что одно и тожде
<SergeyIT> artus, не знаю, я интересуюсь только lts
<HarryShprottey> лол, я думал что 686 - 64 бита, 386 - 32
<artus> Linux pc 3.2.0-2-686-pae #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 18:27:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux , и как бе 32 )
<HarryShprottey> ясно)
<artus> HarryShprottey, не, это если память не подводит просы стартующие с 4го пня
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: в дебиан-базед точнее, не делают различия 386-686.
<artus> ц*
<HarryShprottey> На этот раз у меня наутилус отвалился.
<[Raiden]> 64 бит будет  x86_64
<doronskiy> к сожалению, в большинстве случаев версию убунту лучше не обновлять
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, ставь юнити и не мучайся
<gim_> HarryShprottey: Снеси всё к чертям и поставь на чистую последнюю Ubuntu
<HarryShprottey> У меня стоит юнити
<HarryShprottey> но там тоже всё отваливается периодечески :D
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, ты ее уже попортил, слушай gim_
<HarryShprottey> потом таким же магическим образом всё чинится, и потом опять отваливается :D
<HarryShprottey> Жалко же, столько информации терять. А бекап неначто сделать
<[Raiden]> лхде или хфце ещё может посмотреть. юнити, гном3 , включая фоллбэк - кривизна.
<[Raiden]> можешь*
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, если хоум на отдельном разделе - ничего не потеряешь
<HarryShprottey> Увы, это не так
<HarryShprottey> ;)
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, ссзб, надо сначала изучать, а потом делать
<HarryShprottey> Несколько раз пытался сам делить на разделы, Gparted'ом. Раз 5 переустанавливал. То 1 раздел не примонтируется, то другой. А на тот момент времени я вообще не был знаком. То после очередной попытки
<HarryShprottey> поставил всё по умолчанию. И она мне всё сама поделила и установила
<HarryShprottey> не был знаком с убунтой*
<HarryShprottey> Всё же я надеюсь на снисходительность фортуны, и надеюсь что всё таким же магическим способом починится
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, как у тебя диск разбит, он единственный?
<doronskiy> подождите диск бить
<HarryShprottey> диск единственный. на нём 2 основных раздела так сказать. На 1 винда 7. На другом убунта
<SergeyIT> а своп?
<doronskiy> можно с лайвсд чрутнуть его и переименовать хоум во что-нибудь. затем установить систему с нуля без форматирования
<HarryShprottey> да, своп тоже есть
<doronskiy> предварительно удалив все остальное
<HarryShprottey> 2 своп раздела по 2 г
<HarryShprottey> гб
<artus> я за тотальный формат всего и вся :)
<doronskiy> ну формат не так уж принципиален
<SergeyIT> в данном случае я тоже
<[Raiden]> а вы уже хотите всё переставить? Если да, то выносите хом в отдельный. А текужий можно таром запаковать, все права созранятся и с копировать на другой раздел
<gim_> Согласен с artus, не удеилюсь если конфиги в home тоже попортил
<HarryShprottey> Нее, мы лучше всё разрушим. А потом заново построим!
<doronskiy> пролетарский вариант)
<HarryShprottey> именно!
<[Raiden]> )
<doronskiy> каждый второй убунтовод два раза в год становится пролетариатом)
<doronskiy> тьфу, пролетарием
<HarryShprottey> истинно говорите, товарищ
<SergeyIT> doronskiy, а другие - раз в 2 года
<HarryShprottey> пролетариатом :DD
<[Raiden]> ...и гномовский. сравните гном 1х , 2х и 3.х , хотя бы скриншотам. Чуваки тоже разрушают и стороят ) Первый гном вырос из панельки в стиле похожем на Next, второй гном был закосом под вин хп, а третий стремится к похожести на ios
<[Raiden]> вот так и живем. Т.к. в прошлом была допущена одна ошибка - это де стало частью гну.
<[Raiden]> надо было убить ещё тогда
<[Raiden]> вырвалось )
<SergeyIT> а кде толстел и толстел все это время
<[Raiden]> http://www.livejournal.ru/static/files/themes/13104_23.gif
<HarryShprottey> А есть кто на kde сидит? Долго привыкали?
<SergeyIT> я не смог, компы слабые
<gim_> Да вот Raiden всегда воюет на стороне кед
<SergeyIT> он сектант
<[Raiden]> моя 64 бит версия кде ест примерно как вин7 такой же битности +- метров 100. Но за это время память стала стоить ощутимо меньше. Я например помню как покупа л 128мб симм за 120$
<HarryShprottey> :D http://paste.pro/5153169 кто что думает, сильно ли злой скрипт?
<[Raiden]> а сча столько стоят 8гб
<HarryShprottey> Я частенько им систему чищу.
<SergeyIT> аптитюда нет в убунте
<[Raiden]> http://www.livejournal.ru/static/files/themes/13104_22.jpg
<[Raiden]> 1.х
<HarryShprottey> ужость
<HarryShprottey> Попробую ка я перезагрузится. Если что, не поминайте лихом
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ты еще перфокарты покажи
<[Raiden]> )
<HarryShprottey> кстати, как вам мой декстоп? http://minus.com/lchMBMoutd1e7
<doronskiy> он ужасен
<HarryShprottey> Что с ним не так? Кстати непонятно из-за чего артефакты возникли
<HarryShprottey> Кстати, вспомнил такой случай. Попросили скинуть какую то программу на флешку. Я с декстопа скинул на флешку, флешку вставил в нетбук, потом ещё 1. Чтобы со своей на чужую.
<HarryShprottey> При копипасте удивился, мне выдавало сообщение что недостаточно места, хотя флешка была на 16 гб.
<HarryShprottey> жесткий диск в нетбуке на 500гб
<HarryShprottey> а инфа о файлах на флешке, сказала что они весят 4 с чем то ТЕРРА БАЙТ
<HarryShprottey> как так?
<[Raiden]> )
<HarryShprottey> и ни на жесткий диск, ни на другую флешку они не скопировались, ибо нехватка места
<HarryShprottey> м.б. какая защита от компирования, или что?
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, мой десктоп интереснее http://itmag.es/3EWPt
<HarryShprottey> окружающая среда - юнити?
<SergeyIT> да
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0701/h_1341089207_1080632_eb34d55ee9.png
<doronskiy> такое ощущение, что Райден работает в метеобюро
<HarryShprottey> lol
<doronskiy> [Raiden]: ты в эту субботу выходил из дома вообще?)
<HarryShprottey> я 3 дня не выхожу из конматы дальше туалета
<HarryShprottey> ;)
<[Raiden]> да, провожал родичей в питер
<[Raiden]> вообще я сча простывший, но завтра планирую на велики поездить по местным паркам
<doronskiy> значит, пригодилась панелька
<[Raiden]> к ему вопрос я правда не понял )
<[Raiden]> панельки в кде умеют автоскрытие и перекрытие если что + в меню апсолютно любого окна можно выбрать опцию фуллскрин
<[Raiden]> если это была претензия к панельке )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это информативнее http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUVN
<Scrimmer> надо навернуть борща
<doronskiy> к тому, что солнышка в трее с всплывающей подсказкой вполне достаточно даже для заядлого дачника. всегда удивлялся, зачем нужно пялиться в погоду
<[Raiden]> а..
<HarryShprottey> знаете, ВНЕЗАПНО, я понял. Что мне нравится заниматся половой любовью с убунтой.
<[Raiden]> ну, у меня раньше на столе погода была ,потом в трее, а сча вот так. Так симпотичней. И ещё, я бы заметил, т.к. у меня не юнити и панель горизонтальная, а не вертикальаня
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, ты не понял - она тебя насилует
<[Raiden]> то и места на ней больше и я могу её хламить
<doronskiy> HarryShprottey: владельцы жигулей смотрят на тебя с укоризной
<HarryShprottey> :D
<HarryShprottey> и да, я смайлофаг.
<SergeyIT> doronskiy, а причем здесь владельцы жигулей?
<[Raiden]> мне тут по радио попалась реклама машины заз шанс - забавное название. напомнили жигулями.
<doronskiy> да, уже встречаются на улицах
<doronskiy> SergeyIT: формулировка вопроса предполагает слишком долгие пояснения
<doronskiy> и ненужные
<SergeyIT> doronskiy, если коротко - распальцовка ;)
<HarryShprottey> вроде загрузилось всё.
<doronskiy> я очень хорошо знаю, что такое жигули. а ты?
<HarryShprottey> я?
<HarryShprottey> http://i.imgur.com/A6mvC.jpg как теперь
<HarryShprottey> чёрные полоски по бокам это так задумано
<HarryShprottey> С чем может быть связано выцветание цветов?  Пример - открытое окно убунту твика. При активном окне там все цвета белого цвета и нифига не видно, а при переключении на другое окно, скажем наутилуса
<HarryShprottey> всё ое
<HarryShprottey> ок*
<[Raiden]> либо ты включил какой-то плагин в ccsm , либо глюк
<[Raiden]> какой-то
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<SergeyIT> doronskiy, 10 лет отъездил, сейчас калина
<doronskiy> ну тогда ты правильно меня понял. а то, что задевает — это, конечно, проблема, но уже не моя)
<HarryShprottey> может кто ко мне по телнету подклчится, и глянуть что не так?
<HarryShprottey> мда. Не по телнету а по тимвиверу
<HarryShprottey> пардон)
<HarryShprottey> Sry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error: ^^ неужели я дождался.
<HarryShprottey> http://i45.tinypic.com/axen8.jpg Вот о чём я говорил
<HarryShprottey> обесчвечивание шрифтов
<HarryShprottey> обесцветивания*
<doronskiy> омг, что надо такого сделать с линуксом, чтобы получить столько глюков и ошибок
<HarryShprottey> Да я по сути не даелал ничего
<SergeyIT> темы ставил
<HarryShprottey> Ставил)
<HarryShprottey> Но они прекрасно работали до поры до времени
<doronskiy> наверное, не ставил, а изменял
<HarryShprottey> Нет, нет. Сам ничего не редактировал, не изменял
<doronskiy> попробуй сменить тему. именно тему целиком, на любую другую
<doronskiy> возможно, ты сменил иконки, цветовые схемы в рамках темы
<doronskiy> смени тему целиком
<HarryShprottey> Может ли быть такое. Что это происходит из-за того, что в appereance стоит одна тема, а в ubuntu tweak другая?
<SergeyIT> все может быть
<doronskiy> убунту твик поставил, а говорит, что не делал ничего
<HarryShprottey> :D Это с 11.10 осталось
<SergeyIT> а я его и не видел даже (
<doronskiy> ах да, это обновление
<doronskiy> заведи нового юзера себе и не мучайся
<doronskiy> я раньше, кстати, часто так делал, когда был перемудреж. новый юзер, копия его хомки в свою, перезаход — и дефолт установлен. это гораздо быстрее и проще, нежели сидеть полночи
<doronskiy> тратить время на откровенную х
<HarryShprottey> Мда. Начиналось всё с лекций по питону. А закончилось с ковырянием убунты
<HarryShprottey> ;D
<doronskiy> нда, нужна какая-то последовательность в действиях
<doronskiy> я бы сперва как следует настроил рабочую среду
<HarryShprottey> Например:?
<doronskiy> нууу, меня первая задача после установки 12.04 — избавление от контекстного меню по ф10 в консоли
<doronskiy> до этого список задач начинался с установки мс, но время вносит свои коррективы)
<[Raiden]> ))
<doronskiy> вот Райден, кажется меня менял(
<doronskiy> *понял
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> не боись, в гноме версии 1000.хх это исправят. Сделают калочку не дефолтной.
<doronskiy> ну это правда кошмар, я считаю. такой грубый фэйл и его надо исправлять руками, куда-то лезть, чего-то вписывать. я такого не ожидал
<[Raiden]> кнопочку т.е.
<[Raiden]> опечатка
<doronskiy> тем более, после стольких лет прогресса юзерфрендли
<[Raiden]> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fedora-16-gnome-3-review,3155-27.html
<doronskiy> мда, больная тема
<doronskiy> вместо того, чтобы пользователь обновил систему и спокойно продолжил работу, ему предлагают изменить мировоззрение на интерфейсы и заморочиться поиском более удобных альтернатив
<doronskiy> хороши новаторы, нечего сказать
<doronskiy> хотя, мне думается, у юнити таки есть перспективы.. наверное
<doronskiy> по крайней мере, я на работе месяца два ее кручу.. правда, не пытался настроить под себя, как второй гном. тупо лень
<doronskiy> в смысле, не сделать похожей на гном-2, а «как когда-то»
<doronskiy> автоскрытие лаунчера, разве что
<Umren> юнити наше все
<doronskiy> да на здоровье
<doronskiy> кде меня смущает больше)
<Umren> контекстное меню по ф10 в консоли было задолго до 1204
<Umren> юнити тут непричем
<doronskiy> я не привязывал ф10 к юнити
<Umren> это уже года 3 так
<doronskiy> нужно внимательнее читать перед комментированием
<Umren> а то мож и больше)
<doronskiy> насчет ф10 я переходил на 12.04 с 10.10
<Umren> так же там было
<Umren> в 1004 даже так же
<artus> что ж вы баги gtk3 к де то привязываете
<doronskiy> кто привязывает?
<artus> те кто кричат что юнитя виновата
<doronskiy> где?
<artus> все выше и выше и выше  ...
<doronskiy> выше была другая тема
<doronskiy> про юнити разговор пошел после ссылки от райдена
<Umren> юнити это революция. им удалось переизобрести де
<artus> просто как только всплывает трабла с ф10 так сразу крики что виновата юнитя, или гш , или еще че то , хотя причем тут де собственно - не понятно)
<doronskiy> я тоже не понимаю, причем тут юнити
<artus> :)
<doronskiy> еле отбился..
<artus> doronskiy, так тебе же никто ничего и не говорил то)
<doronskiy> надо, наверное темы разделять здесь, типа так:
<doronskiy> ########################### новая тема #########################
<Umren> в реале ты так же делаешь? :D
<doronskiy> да :-]
<Umren> работает?
<doronskiy> в реале? да
<Umren> наверное с револьвером ходишь
<doronskiy> нет, я просто обычно говорю тихо и спокойно, а когда нужно выделить переход..
<doronskiy> ну вы понимаете
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-01
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Chrome5162> как выбрать экран загрузку между Юнити и КДЕ?
<yurau> Chrome5162: завершить сеанс пользователя и там выбрать
<Chrome5162> да я знаю
<Chrome5162> сам экран
<Chrome5162> не сеанс а сам экран
<baronos> обесцвечивание неактивного окна это гтк3 новая фича, ф10 так же от гтк3 зависит. ну а сменить ДМ это надо переконфигурировать кдм, если я правильно понял. :)
<Chrome5162> ну короче мне нужно что бы окошко ввода пароля было от кед :)
<baronos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<baronos> вроде так
<Chrome5162> good
<Chrome5162> пасиба
<Chrome5162> оно самое
<Chrome5162> не люблю гном
<Chrome5162> и юнити не особо понравлось
<Chrome5162> кеды само то
<Chrome5162> и кстати у мну чагото кнопкки скопировать вставить не робят
<Chrome5162> сочетания
<baronos> в терминале?
<Chrome5162> и в терминале
<Chrome5162> и в квирке
<Chrome5162> и в редакторе
<Chrome5162> текстовом
<Chrome5162> щас гуглю сижу
<baronos> это к клаве твоей притензии надо
<Chrome5162> ну в юнити всё работает
<Chrome5162> а вот имено в кде нет
<nge01> народ помогите разобраться при подключении Novatel Wireless модема в логах поевляеть что ttyUSB0 - ttyUSB3 модемы, как это понять?
<artus> baronos, http://hastebin.com/somixibobo.1c
<artus> промахнулся оказываетцо )
<chelaxe> ку
<Chrome5162> куку
<Onkeltem> Народ, а как правильно бекапить базы данных? :)
<Onkeltem> Если на живую копировать файлы - понятно будет фигня
<Onkeltem> Остается стопить серер, и после этого копировать, либо делать дампы - это единственные опции?
<Umren> под покровом ночи)
<Scrimmer> a google drive для ubuntu еще нету нормального ? )
<baronos> grive вроде
<baronos> ну и он не нужен
<Umren> Scrimmer, нафига? он заточен под сервисы гугла
<Umren> эт те не просто помойкаж
<Scrimmer> эм?
<Scrimmer> пчему нет?
<trancecore> ??? ?????? ???
<Umren> Scrimmer, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/grive-open-source-google-drive-client.html
<Scrimmer> trancecore, ??? ? ??????? ?? ????
<trancecore> daite link kak kodirovky nastroit' rus nevizy =)
<artus> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> trancecore, ссылки выше
<trancecore> sps za link
<Scrimmer> 1
<Scrimmer> у меня одного баш лагает ?  )
<Umren> переходи на zsh
<trancecore> kak sdelat' rus lang v console a to ??? ?????? vizy =(
<Chrome5162> cp1251
<trancecore> ????  =(
<Chrome5162> kodirovka
<Chrome5162> naidi kodirovka
<Chrome5162> cirillic
<Chrome5162> cp1251
<trancecore> ta sdelal =) no vidat' pyki slomat' nada =)
<Chrome5162> :)
<Chrome5162> da lando
<trancecore> rrr???
<chelaxe> есс просверлил)) а чем вы заняты?
<trancecore> pi4al'
<baronos> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<trancecore> okay
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Подскажите пожалуйста. При просмотре скринов декстопов разных людей, частенько в терминале присутствует ASCII графика. Как сделать такой же терминал?
<inkvizitor68sl> HarryShprottey, ым? нарисовать) ?
<HarryShprottey> возможно а как это сделать? Ну чтобы при каждом вызове терминала, меня приветствовала картинка ascii коровы, или ещё что нибудь
<inkvizitor68sl> HarryShprottey, emacs ~/.bashrc и делай там чего хочешь
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо, мил человек :)
<chelaxe> fortune | cowsay
<chelaxe> в конец того файлика
<chelaxe> норм и польза как никак вумные мысли
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> клевый у меня .bashrc
<inkvizitor68sl> рассказывает мою сложную и длинную историю наркомантсва
<inkvizitor68sl> наркоманства*
<inkvizitor68sl> alias emacs='emacs-snapshot-nox'
<inkvizitor68sl> это ок
<inkvizitor68sl> alias nano='emacs-snapshot-nox'
<inkvizitor68sl> это уже всё...  )
<inkvizitor68sl> убить() {
<inkvizitor68sl>  ARG="$1"
<inkvizitor68sl>  PID="$2"
<inkvizitor68sl>  [ "$ARG" == "гуманно" ] && ( kill -TERM "$PID" ; return )
<inkvizitor68sl>  [ "$ARG" == "полностью" ] && ( kill -KILL "$PID" ; return )
<inkvizitor68sl>  [ "$ARG" == "хапнув" ] && ( kill -HUP "$PID" ; return )
<inkvizitor68sl> }
<inkvizitor68sl> alias alert='notify-send --urgency=low -i "$([ $? = 0 ] && echo terminal || echo error)" "$(history|tail -n1|sed -e '\''s/^\s*[0-9]\+\s*//;s/[;&|]\s*alert$//'\'')"'
<inkvizitor68sl> это вообще непонятно что и откуда
<Scrimmer> ребят, посоветуйте нормальную утилиту для записи видео с рабочего стола
<inkvizitor68sl> recordmydesktop же.
<Scrimmer> он с юнити плохо дружит (
<Scrimmer> когда главное меню выскакивает, или сама панелька, он их как то полность не записывает, либо только половину, или ваще все дергается
<inkvizitor68sl> эм.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тогда mpeg, чо.
<inkvizitor68sl> ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<trancecore> из за чего флэш может некорректно цвета в видео отображать?
<Scrimmer> аппаратное ускорение
<Scrimmer> правой кнопкой на флеше - параметры - отключить аппаратное ускорение
<trancecore> попробуем спс
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте похоливарим чтоле
<Chrome5162> хм
<trancecore> невыключить ускорение чота
<inkvizitor68sl> Chrome5162, хром говно, iron рулет
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, расскажите, что в линуксах нового в мире gtd появилось?
<Chrome5162> Kubuntu от поддержки отвертелась
<inkvizitor68sl> эй
<inkvizitor68sl> ну аццтой блин, мне ж так делать что-нибудь придется ><
<Scrimmer> ребят, как запустить unity? я случайно через cairo-dock ее отключил =\
<Scrimmer> пункт вылез в справке перед удалением, и я промахнулся и отключил ее, вместо удаления
<Scrimmer> ааа, как включить юнити?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Scrimmer, та забей
<Scrimmer> таа, пфф, только консольки есть
<doronskiy> переустанови убунту :-]
<Scrimmer> советчики
<Scrimmer> пробило колесо - купил новую машину
<Chrome5162> хх
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<Scrimmer> да сделал уже
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем ездить на старой машине, если на ней колесо пробили) ?
<doronskiy> и вообще, пешком полезнее
<Scrimmer> во 1, кто сказал, что она старая? во 2, колесо можно накачать или заменить
<Scrimmer> на велике катайтесь
<doronskiy> консоль же осталась? чем не велик. катайся — не хочу)
<inkvizitor68sl> Scrimmer, вот тебе делать нефиг, колеса менять или накачивать.
<inkvizitor68sl> можно же в СЦ отдать.
<inkvizitor68sl> Folk! FolkStone!
<inkvizitor68sl> шота у меня батарейко садиццо
<inkvizitor68sl> чейндлог чудака на букву м
<inkvizitor68sl> чейнджлог*
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ zcat /usr/share/doc/nitrotasks/changelog.gz  | grep "*" | uniq -c
<inkvizitor68sl>       4   * New release.
<inkvizitor68sl>       1   * Initial release.
<inkvizitor68sl> эй!
<inkvizitor68sl> хррр.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop Chanserv
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop Chanserv
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну его
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<izyaaaa> ребята просьба подскажите как подсоедениться к этому каналу через миранду иль импати
<inkvizitor68sl> izyaaaa, в эмпафе ирц учетку добавь
<inkvizitor68sl> потом "присоединиться к чату"
<baronos> выбрать сервер freenode в эмпати например и подключиться, а потом произвести регистрацию как написанно на форуме.
<izya> nfr nfr
<izya> во
<izya> порядок
<SergeyIT> !enter | izya
<ubuntuhelp> izya: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<gim_> "izya вышел из комнаты" - не согласен с такими условиями)
 * trancecore d
<inkvizitor68sl> посоветуйте ушки
<SergeyIT> у лыжников теплые
<inkvizitor68sl> теплые я уже нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> мне бы теперь живучие и с хорошим звуком.
<gim_> Какие-нибудь от SONY, умеют
<inkvizitor68sl> например?
<SergeyIT> фишер - с разъемом в наушниках, если что провод меняется
<inkvizitor68sl> моделииии конкретные говооорите)
<inkvizitor68sl> фишеров многа
<inkvizitor68sl> пока вот на Alien & Health XD-53 думаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> в сеньхах hd280 разочарован(
<SergeyIT> fisher audio oberon на них написано
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну во-первых они уже не продаются.
<inkvizitor68sl> во-вторых это очень даже паршивенькие наушники
<SergeyIT> fischer *
<SergeyIT> мне хватает
<gim_> Зачем тебе конкретная модель? Поищи в магазинах какие вообще есть от SONY, возьми те которые понравились и не промахнёшься, они плохие наушники не делают
<inkvizitor68sl> gim_, делают.
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же в магазине наушники выбирать бестолку мониторные
<inkvizitor68sl> они через 2 месяца будут звучать по-другому соверешенно
<inkvizitor68sl> совершенно*
<gim_> Они долго этим занимаются, у всех знакомых, у которых наушники от них, всё отлично. Не слышал жалоб никогда
<inkvizitor68sl> да ладно.
<inkvizitor68sl> сеньхи тоже "не делают" плохих, угу.
<gim_> В чём связь с сони?
<inkvizitor68sl> в том, что все делают плохие ушки.
<inkvizitor68sl> и шильдик вообще ни о чём не говорит
<gim_> Ну тогда тебе не остаётся ничего кроме как использовать колонки))
<izya> ребята помагите поднять принтер. добавил его говари все стоит . просит напечатать тестовыю страничку,соглашаюсь,а принтер то простаивает....как лечить?
<inkvizitor68sl> какой принтер?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> обожаю rapid charge
<izya> Brother MFC-7420
<inkvizitor68sl> пока сходил в магазин - + 1.5 часа заряда батареи
<inkvizitor68sl> izya, попробуй через localhost:631 настроить
<izya> оооо.я новичок в этом деле....
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/631623
<ovan> Здравствуйте, сталкивался ли кто-нибудь из вас с насройкой wi-fi usb адаптера на Ubuntu?
<ovan> Ниужели никто не сталкивался с этим?
<gim_> Ну у меня был как-то, я вставил и он просто работал
<gim_> В чём конкренто проблема у тебя?
<ovan> у меня просто wi-fi сеть между Ubuntu( как точка доступа ) и Windows 7. И к сожалению через менеджер подключений странно работает, с постоянными обрывами
<ovan> Искал в интернете о настройке wi-fi точки доступа,  так у всех абсолютно разные методы настройки, теперь не работает ничего
<ovan> пробовал через hostapd, вроде работало по началу, но снова начались и через него разрывы.
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум, я не сталкивался
<ovan> хотя под управлением windows xp все работает, да и настройка более.. "дружелюбная" =)
<ovan> но windows использовать не хочется, не для этого ubuntu ставил )
<ovan> есть ли опытный человек который мог бы помочь по ssh, как-то? Если это возможно
<ovan> Спасибо =)
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: ну ты блин нашел где про уши спрашивать
<grad> и что ты подразумеваешь под надежными
<grad> *живучими
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, чтобы одно ухо внезапно от падения не перестало играть по-другому)
<grad> вообще XD-53 хороший вариант
<[Raiden]> винда по любому более дружелюбная. У меня например в режиме мтп не маунтится мобила, только как юсб накопитель.
<[Raiden]> А в винде я вообще об этом не думаю
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, ты уже в барабаны настучался) ?
<grad> да
<grad> и на флейте поиграл
<grad> и на клавишах
<grad> ATH-PRO 700 ещё посмотри
<grad> тебе же обязательно складные?
<grad> MK2 кстати это случайно не фича что когда снимаешь уши они заглушают звук?
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, ага
<Dmitrix> Всем привет! как сделать live-usb с помощью ubuntu 12.04 minimal? стандартная утилита создания загр. диска не определяет ubuntu minimal =(
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, затычки ужасно звучат
<grad> затычки??
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, ATH-PRO 700 я уже раздолбал в своей жизни)_
<inkvizitor68sl> за пару месяцев, что ли.
<grad> мм, они вроде покрепче XD-53 выглядят
<grad> как ж ты так умудрился?
<grad> и да, где ты затычки увидел?
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, а тьфу, я прочитал "а тебе обязательно накладные" хД
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> что-то ворпресс опять поломался(
<grad> м, тогда не бери складные, студийные надежнее вроде бы
<grad> хотя хз
<grad> я в своей жизни убил только koss sb-49, там провод был хилый писец...
<grad> ну и ещё в детстве какие-то "радиотехника" тоже убил
<grad> но это не считается
<grad> потому что от отвертки в мембрану ни одни наушники не спасутся
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему
<inkvizitor68sl> сделанные из тетриса спасутся  )
<grad> )
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, я тут внезапненько в тамбове откопал 2 веги АС50 )
<grad> это колонки?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> и 2 радиотехники S90 помню где)
<inkvizitor68sl> благо, я один черт больше наушники хорошие люблю )
<grad> S90 у меня дома тоже стоят...
<grad> усилка только нет хорошего
<ovan> у меня дома 2 колонки s-70
<ovan> токо кондеры посохли
<ovan> или чето там ещё с ними :D
<inkvizitor68sl> s-70 унылые, к слову.
<grad> подключил к китайскому усилку от акустики 5.1
<grad> sven чтоли
<inkvizitor68sl> мне веги вообще больше понравились, чище играют.
<inkvizitor68sl> только сильно тише и спокойнее
<grad> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=8276272&hid=90555 такие не хочешь?)
<ovan> Я честно говоря за s-70  ничего не знаю, это моего Бати колонки =)
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, ненене, akg и koss навеки в бан
<inkvizitor68sl> они после прогрева все играют как дерьмо.
<grad> 0_o
<ovan> inkvizitor68sl это ведь можно как-то исправить ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, что именно? )
<ovan> прогрев
<grad> ты наверно их спалил o_0
<grad> а то как бы бывают конечно хреновые модели, но вообще у них неплохие уши
<[Raiden]> акг неплохие уши. У меня правда большие
<grad> я и akg и koss выше сенхов ставлю
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, ну прогрев неизбежен, если слушаешь музыку достаточно громко)
<[Raiden]> а я косс считаю китайской поделкой. Исключение порта про - если вам басов много надо
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у акг есть неплохие, согласен. но их слишком мало
<inkvizitor68sl> сеньхи же после прогрева творят чудеса
<ovan> В квартире видимо это не проблема, ибо громко слушать, быть беде
<inkvizitor68sl> ломаются, жалко.
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, эээ... в наушниках громко != так чтобы соседи услышали =)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё audio-technika неплохие, но и не дешевые
<grad> [Raiden]: дешевые koss'ы мне приятнее дешевых сенхов... и гарнитуры у них неплохие...
<[Raiden]> хотя всё это по вкусу. Я сча вообще когда не дома, слушаю радио с телефона самсунг на гарнитуре от нокии, котоаря в комплекте шла с каким-то телефоном )
<[Raiden]> и фиг бы с ним, главное слышно
<grad> а так вообще да, китай китаем...
<grad> сенхи впрочем тоже :-P
<[Raiden]> )
<grad> конечно не считая их Hi-end'овые модели
<grad> но я пока до hi-end'а не дорос
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, та ладно, hd280 гениальны
<[Raiden]> а дома слушаю акг 240s , так привык, что иногда одеваю даж когда ничего не играет ))
<inkvizitor68sl> млин
<inkvizitor68sl> вордпресс таки сломался ><
<ovan> ребят, установил я какой-то пакет для работы с dns, а название не помню, но нужно его удалить. Подскажите как его найти?
<inkvizitor68sl> аццтой.
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, бинарник какой?
<ovan> в том то и дело что забыл
<grad> не знаю, мне они не особо понравились... fisher'ы 4-е хоть и ниже классом, но играют не хуже
<[Raiden]> ovan: где-то история есть, погугли на эту тему.
<ovan> через apt-ge t ставил
<ovan> спасибо
<grad> ovan: а зачем удалять нужно, если даже названия не помнишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, /var/log/dpkg.log
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, /var/log/dpkg.log.*
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри эти файлы
<ovan> потому что из утилиты по FAQ, ставится другой пакет для работы с DNS, а из-за того что стоит старый, этот не запускается
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: они конечно удобнее, и звук впринципе приятный, но не моё
<[Raiden]> ls /var/log/dpkg.log*
<[Raiden]> в этих файлах
<ovan> спасибо ,я уже смотрю его =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], правильнее тогда уж ls /var/log/dpkg.lo*
<[Raiden]> эти маски одинаковы
<[Raiden]> в этом случае
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: а чо ты их кстати сменить то решил?
<inkvizitor68sl> нефиг людей к плохому приучать_
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, та одно ухо играет неправильно)
<grad> а говоришь не китай
<inkvizitor68sl> так нефиг вискарем заливать было)
<grad> ахах
<grad> помой
<grad> водой
<inkvizitor68sl> бестолку
<grad> :-D
<grad> пробовал??)))
<inkvizitor68sl> вискарь то он безопаснее для них
<grad> ну да, спирт, сахар, куда ж безопаснее)
<inkvizitor68sl> сахар то в вискаре откуда) ?
<ovan> Хотел удалить dnsutils.. а с ним хочет убрать эти пакеты "ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard"
<ovan> это нормально?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<ovan> вот и я подумал что нет.
<grad> гм
<grad> да
<grad> сахара в виски нет, интересно, с чем я перепутал
<grad> а,
<grad> ты ж наверняка его с колой смешал) так что можно ещё ортофосфорную кислоту добавить
<grad> к списку
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, не, просто на пикнике льда не было)
<grad> понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> да и без колы я бы напился за минут 10 =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом тупил бы
<grad> ты оправдываешься чтобы народ на #ubuntu-ru не посчитал тебя ханжой за то что ты джэка с колой мешаешь? :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> мейби.
 * grad сидит думает, куда пойти за пивом, в азбуку или сразу в ДД?
<grad> или наоборот, в ДД или сразу в азбуку
<inkvizitor68sl> читер!
<inkvizitor68sl> а тут джека даже нету(
<inkvizitor68sl> сраный город.
<grad> ага, ты в тамбове чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть есть за 3к за 0.7
<grad> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<grad> я рассказывал как в томске местного пива попытался попить?..
<grad> ведь говорили мужики на свадьбе, что не стоит пытаться
<grad> дак нет, друг сказал что "живое" у них нормальное
<grad> ага, щас
<inkvizitor68sl> =)))
<grad> мыло мылом
<inkvizitor68sl> живое пиво незнакомое пить опасно
<grad> только воняет мочей
<inkvizitor68sl> оно в желудке вполне себе живым может стать
<ovan> ураа, оказывается злостным пакетом был bind9 и его братия!
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, чой та злостным?
<inkvizitor68sl> локальный DNS  - счастье великое
<grad> если бы это был #archlinux-ru, то я бы подумал что ovan троллит :-)
<ovan> чемто он мешал запуску dnsmasq
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, а ничего, что они оба вполне себе DNS серверы, по дефолту использующие один и тот же порт)) ?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ахаха
<ovan> Я в это и въехал когда такая ошибка возникла, просто я незнал что является вторым DNS сервером)
<ovan> я без разбору ставил то, да сё..
<[Raiden]> кстати, если вам надо только кэш и раздачу на несколько компов и всё - посмотрите pdnsd. Я раньше успешно юзал когда провайдерский часто дох.
<[Raiden]> это как бы просто прокси, не сервер
<ovan> увы мне dns  абсолютно не нужен, просто он за компанию залетел. Моя главная цель завести wi-fi адаптер. и хотя-бы подключиться с ручными настройками
<[Raiden]> а из наушников затычек что глянуть?
<[Raiden]> ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], razer morey+
<inkvizitor68sl> только они очень чувствительны к хорошему прогреву
<grad> s/они очень чувствительны к хорошему прогреву/не спали их к чертям/g
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> учту
 * grad решил всё-таки сразу в азбуку
<inkvizitor68sl> спалить их сложно
<inkvizitor68sl> и провод у них клевый.
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно на морозе
<ovan> Заработало!)
<ovan> и dns работает! Как ни странно!
<ovan> ubuntu connecting peolpe
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, ох, ты не представляешь насколько
<ovan> увы, представляю =)
<inkvizitor68sl> черт
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже второй раз что-то поправил в php коде за последние пару месяцев (
<baronos> раз в месяц апдейт, думаю нормуль :)
<inkvizitor68sl> дык какого черта я в php коде чего-то понимаю )
<grad> я так же perl выучил, не парься
<inkvizitor68sl> ---               if ($paged == 1 && $loopcounter == 1) { ?>
<inkvizitor68sl> +++           if ($paged < 2 && $loopcounter == 1) { ?>
<inkvizitor68sl> php такой php
<inkvizitor68sl> и ведь заработало после этого хД
<Kyshtynbai> perl
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> Вот же блин. Внезапно перестал работать xsane, зато заработало "простое сканирование"
<Kyshtynbai> чудеса блин.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: что-то мне подсказывает что ты что-то не так исправил
<grad> кинь линк на код
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, в смысле не так) ? вон на главной debian.pro пост появился же )
<grad> может надо было if ($paged && $loopcounter == 1) { ?>
<grad> ,
<grad> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<grad> не вижу
<grad> поста
<inkvizitor68sl> эммм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну про rsync целиком.
<inkvizitor68sl> а остальные урезанные
<grad> а
<inkvizitor68sl> paged - номер страницы
<inkvizitor68sl> пост целиком должен был выводиться только на первой
<inkvizitor68sl> но он пропал... так как в paged черт его знает что, а не целой число )
<grad> какие-то php-шники писали
<grad> но ты всё-таки кинь линк на код
<grad> вообще, переводи debian.pro на django
<grad> выучишь питон
<grad> а то ещё пара лет, и выучишь php...
<grad> оно тебе надо?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34234
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, хД
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, на джангу долго(
<inkvizitor68sl> свою CMS писать, что ли, опять) ?
<grad> нафиг
<grad> их тысячи
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: разработчики оперы зря не скажут)
<Kyshtynbai> опера - форева!
<grad> писать нужно будет только скрипт миграции
<grad> ну и шаблоны набить
<grad> но у вас там не сложная верстка
<grad> за пару дней справишся :-)
<grad> блин
<grad> поставили бы ntp-шную проксю между этими часами и миром, раз уж они не умеют плавно подстраиваться
<grad> идиотизм какой-то
<grad> руки бы поотрывал
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, чужие неинтересна)
<grad> а opennet всё больше на хабр смахивает
<grad> чо чужие неинтерестна?
<grad> хочешь полный набор уязвимостей собрать, пройдя путь джедая?)
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> черт)
<grad> я вот как-то написал свой блог))
<inkvizitor68sl> чем закончилось) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> джангу я буду учить где-нибудь в районе debian.me =)
<grad> кучей дорвеев на университетском хостинге
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> мне бы питон выучить её для начала =(
<inkvizitor68sl> страшный язык
<grad> ???
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, http://hastebin.com/detunodocu.py работает правильно только если connmax_cur = 1
<inkvizitor68sl> http://hastebin.com/paxacugapo.py вот так целиком
<grad> 0_o
<inkvizitor68sl> ым? )
<grad> ну как бы между числами и строками разница даже в Си есть
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> аццтой какой.
<inkvizitor68sl> а в баше нету!
<grad> http://hastebin.com/waqebivima.py
<grad> здрасьте
<grad> в баше отдельные операторы сравнения
<grad> для строк и чисел
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, но если в строке содержится число - то оно его спокойно сравнит
<grad> и там вообще числовых типов нет
<tagezi> всем привет )
<grad> питон не язык оболочки, а язык программирования... с динамической типизацией конечно, но не настолько динамической
<inkvizitor68sl> аццтой (
<inkvizitor68sl> и как мне туда число сделать) ?
<avas> tagezi и тебе тоже !
<grad> я тебе уже линк кинул
<tagezi> питон отстой?
<grad> здравствуй, нинзя
<tagezi> avas: привет
<tagezi> чото влс каждый день обновляется о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> а.
<inkvizitor68sl> tagezi, ppa то отключи с daily билдами =)
<inkvizitor68sl>   File "jconntrack.py", line 17
<inkvizitor68sl> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xd1' in file jconntrack.py on line 17, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лол
<inkvizitor68sl> я и забыл про это уже
<grad> темную сторону силы чувствую я
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: и чо? раньше то такого не было.. а тут третий день подряд обновочки.. удивительно
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, о чем оно ) ?
<grad> мантейнер проснулся
<grad> теперь так будет всегда
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: Non-ASCII character?
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> где он его взял)
<grad> о том что нужно указывать кодировку и не пользоваться быдло-пастами
<inkvizitor68sl> пастами) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я это лапками набирал вообще-то )
<grad>   # черт его знает, почему оно не работает.
<grad> ок
<grad> паста не причем
<inkvizitor68sl> а блин
<inkvizitor68sl> какие мы нежные
<grad> ну да
<grad> но coding: utf-8 для второго питона добавлять это good practice
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа...
<inkvizitor68sl> 2; conntrack is 12345678
<inkvizitor68sl>  ><
<grad> а чо ты там вообще делаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 числа сравнить по сути пытаюсь
<grad> у меня была на c-types библиотечка чтобы с conntrack'ом рабтать
<trancecore> а как гном 3 на 10.10 вкарячить?)
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, да мне просто проверить, что коннтрак больше 100к стот
<inkvizitor68sl> а то фронты загибаются
<grad> а
<inkvizitor68sl> на баше то однострочник)
<grad> да на питоне тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> check_conntrack || check_chars
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<grad> читер
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тааа
<grad> но так и быть challenge accepted, скинь код полностью
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ты не думай, я и в одну строку умещу )
<grad> с check_conntrack и check_chars
<inkvizitor68sl> http://hastebin.com/tojubuxega.bash
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, паста кстати офигенная
<inkvizitor68sl> я к нам такую поставлю поближе к концу отпуска
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом снесу paste.y-t =)
<grad> блин. без exception'ов некрасиво... плохой однострочник получится
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<grad> http://hastebin.com/rojixohida.pl вот красиво
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> йалох, да(
<grad> ну ты проверь что работает
<grad> может не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а %d откуда берется?
<grad> %d это format-string как в Cb
<grad> *Си
<grad> в неё подставляется connmax
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> знал бы я си ещё
<grad> гм. однострочник получается один в один с башем... даже писать не буду, i failed
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<grad> да, повезло мне с универом
<inkvizitor68sl> ох
<inkvizitor68sl> меня учили паскалю и дельфям, не парься)
<inkvizitor68sl> при том у них lazarus != delphi
<grad> и баш, и Си, и Яву заставили выучить
<grad> а потом разрешали курсовые на питоне сдавать
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<Sergey_IT> язык не имеет значения
<inkvizitor68sl> я до сих помню глаза препода
<inkvizitor68sl> который таки разрешил сделать большую итоговую работу за год на любом языке
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я и принес 40 строк на питоне
<inkvizitor68sl> там чего то простенькое совсем было
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, я своего частенько встречаю ))
<inkvizitor68sl> но на паскале оно выливалось в 1к-1.5к строк
<grad> имеет, полное IT-шное образование без знания ассемблера, C, и какого-нибудь языка высокого уровня (тут уже да, не особо важно какого) не получить
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, щито ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя, блин(
<inkvizitor68sl> я ж его не получил
<inkvizitor68sl> пока что
<grad> это будет не IT-шное образование
<inkvizitor68sl> а какое ) ?
<grad> а специальность у тебя какая?
<Kyshtynbai> о да, ассемблер прям так нужен в наши дни для погромиста
<inkvizitor68sl> экономическая информатика
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, нужен.
<grad> значит и образование экономическое
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, я ежедневно готов оторвать руки тем, кто учиться начал с php или жавы.
<grad> вот у меня девушка знакомая тоже на такой училась
<Kyshtynbai> не буду спорить, но сомневаюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас не экономическая кафедра ни капли.
<grad> ну какой из неё IT'шник, винду переустановить не может
<Kyshtynbai> жава отличный язык.
<tagezi> эм. а причем тут айтишник?
<grad> а у нас в группе бландинки, мы их звали "креведки", даже федору научились ставить к 5му курсу
<tagezi> я сегодня ВССит сдавал, переред нами сдавали системотехники
<grad> и курсовую писали по snort'у
<tagezi> так они не знаю что сопритевление в металах при нагревани возрастает
<jillsmitt> xterm без удаления дефолтной среды корректно деинсталировать можно?
<Kyshtynbai> снорт вещь. свыня что надо
<tagezi> знание предметов зависит не от професии. а от человека
<Kyshtynbai> что ж за универ то такой где снорт проходят
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<grad> jillsmitt: sudo rm `which xterm` 0_o
<grad> Kyshtynbai: ЧелГУ :-D
<Kyshtynbai> у нас, прости господи, был как говорил препод "аксЕс для виндОс". вспомнить страшно
<jillsmitt> grad, корректно
<Kyshtynbai> apt-get purge xterm ?
<grad> ei-grad@ei-grad ~ $ sudo rm `which xterm`
<grad> ei-grad@ei-grad ~ $ echo $?
<grad> 0
<grad> jillsmitt: ^^
<jillsmitt> Kyshtynbai, тащит ubuntu-desktop
<Kyshtynbai> короче по апт-гету ман надо зырить
<grad> jillsmitt: ubuntu-desktop это просто meta-пакет
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, жава хреновый язык, когда жаве не хватает 48 гигов памяти
<baronos> отвяжи от метапакета, а вообще зачем удалять? мешает иконка? дак через алакарте убрать можно
<inkvizitor68sl> при том всё намного сложнее
<grad> который при повторной установке поставит тебе xterm
<inkvizitor68sl> если ей дать 48 - то GC работает долго
<inkvizitor68sl> если дать меньше - то она сжирает быстро её
<inkvizitor68sl> за неделю - около 20 гб
<jillsmitt> baronos, не используется просто
<grad> кроме него и xterm что-нибудь удаляется?
<grad> вообще это странное желание
<grad> удалить xterm
<trancecore> как гном3 в 10,10 запихать ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> trancecore, ох.. не делал бы ты этого)
<baronos> убери через alacarte иконку и смущать не будет
<baronos> ни как не запихать
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, он это физически не сделает
<jillsmitt> grad, странное желание - два эмулятора терминала в дефолтной инсталляции дистра ставить
<grad> trancecore: sudo apt-get install archlinux
<trancecore> inkvizitor68sl: пчиму?)
<NoOova> всем привет!
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<tagezi> NoOova: привет )
<grad> не, лучше sudo apt-get install pacman && pacman -R ubuntu && pacman -Sy gnome3
<grad> NoOova:
<NoOova> sudo apt-get purge apt
<NoOova> =)
<_d4vid> rm -rf /
<NoOova> /*
<baronos> я за бан
<Kyshtynbai> щас ведб набьёт кто-нить в консоле
<NoOova> нееет. тока не банан
<grad> ээ
<grad> baronos: ты злой
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, с && не сработает
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да..
<inkvizitor68sl> я лох ХД
<baronos> есть правило, и его нужно соблюдать
<grad> а кто набьет в консоли у того подтверждение спросит
<Kyshtynbai> да если уж набил, то уж наверное подтвердит
<grad> ну тогда туда ему и дорога
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<grad> я вот форк-бомбу в первый раз так набил
<grad> но прежде чем нажать enter разобрался таки
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> форк бомбы тру
<NoOova> как там, a{a|a&};a()
<grad> правда потом всё равно нажал
<NoOova> читал как бороться с ними на вики?
<grad> с двоеточием лучше смотрится
<NoOova> нужен форк-антивирус. который отвоевывает процессы
<NoOova> а потом когда все отвоюет выходит
<grad> на вики не читал, но знаю что если у тебя нет в этот момент запасного открытого шелла то дело труба
<grad> ну и если limits не настроены то тоже плохо)
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, запасного шелла? )
<inkvizitor68sl> чем он тебе поможет? )
<inkvizitor68sl> или ты какие-то странные форк бомбы пишешь
<grad> запустить exec'ом питон и поубивать все bash'и
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<grad> верней не поубивать
<grad> а сначала зафризить
<grad> потому что когда убиваешь они новые создаются
<inkvizitor68sl> последняя форк бомба, которую я написал, за пару секунд нафоркала около 50к процессов.
<inkvizitor68sl> la был 17к
<inkvizitor68sl> кроме uptime ни одна команда не работала.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это ещё тушка шустрая была по тем временам, 2хЕ5530
<grad> ну если у тебя процессы на пользователя не ограничены в limits...
<grad> или ты её от рута запустил...
<grad> ССЗБ
<inkvizitor68sl> от рута, конешн
<inkvizitor68sl> я всегда под рутом =)
<grad> почему тогда не rm / с соответсвующими флагами?)
<inkvizitor68sl> rm / уже давно не работает
<grad> да ну?))))
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ sudo rm -fr /
<inkvizitor68sl> [sudo] password for inkvizitor68sl:
<inkvizitor68sl> rm: опасно рекурсивно обрабатывать «/»
<inkvizitor68sl> rm: используйте --no-preserve-root, чтобы отменить предупреждение об опасности
<inkvizitor68sl> ну офигеешь же выписывать
<grad> > с соответсвующими флагами
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть писать ещё что-то кроме fr ) ?
<grad> конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> о ужас
<grad> ты уже написал что
<inkvizitor68sl> не, долго
<grad> ну
<inkvizitor68sl> надежнее rm -fr /*
<grad> скопипастить то не долго
<grad> лучше sudo rm -rf <CENSURED> не буду писать, а то забанят
<grad> потому что найдутся идиоты которые не поверят что это плохо
<grad> и решат проверить как же блин оно работает
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<grad> ты понял про что я?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня виртуалок много, чтобы проверять)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, не понял)
<grad> в приват отправил
<grad> отпишись по результату)
<NoOova> а мне а мне
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом)
<grad> блин, будто какую-то тайну вселенскую раскрываю
<grad> это ж баян
<Kyshtynbai> Ну-с, Испания, похоже, опять чемпион.
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, не помнишь линк на синкалку для ядиска ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<NoOova> инк а можно личный чуток вопрос?
<NoOova> ответ можно в приват
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<NoOova> у тебя на сайте адсенс или сейп или ченить другое для монетизации стоит? приносит сколько нибудь $?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем оно мне? )
<inkvizitor68sl> хостинг халявный
<inkvizitor68sl> на работе платят достойно
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, я понял, чего у нас не хватает для щастливой жизни ( ну кроме более прозрачной переспективы покупки квартиры).
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, наложниц )
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, ты имеешь ввиду - призрачной?
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, призрачная она сейчас)
<inkvizitor68sl> а нужна прозрачная
<inkvizitor68sl> и понятная
<Sergey_IT> этого никогда не будет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему, у меня в МО через пару лет будет возможность купить квартиру
<Sergey_IT> через пару лет увидешь
<Sergey_IT> *ишь
<inkvizitor68sl> через пару лет я надеюсь на зарплату в 80-90к, всё же =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а так, полтора ляма уже лежит =)
<Sergey_IT> хорошо живешь
<inkvizitor68sl> неа, хренова(
<inkvizitor68sl> счас вот надо искать, куда переезжать)
<grad> ищет трешку в центре и жалуется на жизнь :-) вы только посмотрите на него :-D
<grad> вот до чего доводит работа в хорошей компании
<[Raiden]> Второй день тащусь ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbD9hkzBBN4&feature=related
<grad> наложниц на твою зарплату можно регулярно брать самому, но это не Ъ
<[Raiden]> лучше где-нить в зеленой зоне искать, недалеко от мкада и куда возможно проведут метро. А в центре жить...
<_d4vid> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<grad> нормально в центре жить
<[Raiden]> Я в мск живу, рядом парк кусково. И я просто счастлив что я не в центре )
<grad> не надо тут :-P
<Kyshtynbai> Но дооорого. квадратный метр больше в разы чем на окраине
<grad> покупать - да
<grad> снимать не особо
<Kyshtynbai> Райден Кузьминки? я там училсо) и вино красное в кускове пили)
<grad> я в кузьминках жил тоже немного
<grad> рядом с парком
<Kyshtynbai> grad: ну что не особо, в районе красносельской однушка 40, правда клево отделанная, а в Люберцах (5минут от метро на электроне) - 18.
<grad> ходил по утрам через него до метро, крюк конечно, но хорошо
<Kyshtynbai> И красносельская это даже не центыр
<grad> уу, если на электроне ещё ездить то да
<trancecore> 1
<grad> я на парке культуры 2шку за 40 снимаю
<Kyshtynbai> а чо там ехать)? адна станция)
<Kyshtynbai> ну я и говорю) как раз в два раза))
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, кстати насчет двушки хД
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, насчет трешки думать будешь или мне в этушке тредик заводить?
<inkvizitor68sl> получится правда около 17 с носа.
<grad> ты смотри, лучше ближе к августу
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, ну как премию дадут
<grad> найти сначала квартиру
<grad> созвониться
<grad> я с тобой если чо, третьего только возможно нужно будет найти
<trancecore> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<grad> про соседа не знаю как он
<inkvizitor68sl> оок.
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда действительно после премии искать начнем.
<grad> но найти человека снимать за <20 рядом с офисом квартиру это пол дня
<inkvizitor68sl> -))
<grad> да какие там пол дня
<inkvizitor68sl> 10 минут
<grad> саня когда съезжал - за 10 минут писем 5 пришло
<grad> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок.
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда ждем премий )
<grad> надо HOWTO написать, как снять квартиру в москве
<grad> ок
<grad> надо INSERTSECRETPROJECTNAMEHERE дописать, чтоб тоже премия была
<inkvizitor68sl> ээээ
<inkvizitor68sl> давай заведем проект logster и ты его допишешь )
<grad> давай, надо было в том месяце сделать, мне чота совесть не позволила...
<inkvizitor68sl> завтра дойди до жени)
<inkvizitor68sl> Ксению менеджером)
<grad> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> женю заказчиком
<grad> не, два яндексоида на одном канале это перебор... или тут ещё есть кто-нить наш?
<Kyshtynbai> Парк Культуры? Рядом с офисом? вы не из красной розы часом, хлопцы)?
<grad> o_0
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, а откуда ж ещё =)
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, а в следующем сезоне заведем проект "обучение админов азам питона " хД
<grad> xD
<grad> давно пора
<inkvizitor68sl> угу(
<grad> а то понаписали там на перле
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не, д же на жанге =)
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять-колотить) ухахаха я на спамообороне там отработал кой-какое время)) ещё когда на самокатной были, а потом в ред роуз переехали
<grad> хуй проссышь
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, а чего ушел) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, не матерись, я тут оп до сих пор хД
<Kyshtynbai> училсо в магистраотуре
<inkvizitor68sl> это типа WARNING был
<grad> ок
<Kyshtynbai> магистратоуре
<Kyshtynbai> да блин
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<Kyshtynbai> вы поняли, короче
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> я так понимаю, тут яндексоидов бывших-настоящих, человек 10 точно наберется.
<grad> 1/5? больно круто 0_o
<grad> чота народу мало кстати, 52 человека всего
<inkvizitor68sl> на часы глянь)
<grad> а чо часы, самое время
<[Raiden]> с 1 сентября будет больше
<grad> лол
<grad> эт точно
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<grad> школота в отпуске
<inkvizitor68sl> вспомнилась страшная история с браузерами школоты(
<grad> по деревням по бабушкам разъехалась
<Kyshtynbai> inkvizitor68sl: это какая же?
<grad> да уж
<grad> трафик упал, распределение по браузерам резко поменялось, ну и по нагрузкам всякие ляпы прикольные были
<grad> думали откуда вдруг)
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> школьники с баром свернули мне кластер в трубочку)
<grad> ну всё, пошел nda выкладывать :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> та это уже не nda(
<inkvizitor68sl> весь рунет заметил ХД
<grad> да? утекло уже?
<grad> оу
<grad> прям совсем свернулся?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну 500ки из мониторинга мы доооолго выгребали)
<inkvizitor68sl> благо, они же и помогли найти, почему кластер проектную нагрузку не выдержал )
<grad> эх, плачет по тебе юра из отдела безопасности ;-)
<grad> юра, привет твоему боту!
<inkvizitor68sl> он в отпуске =)
<Kyshtynbai> Ох порвали итальянцев
<inkvizitor68sl> хех
<Kyshtynbai> 3:0
<grad> хорошо что я не пошел в ДД, там наверно толпа
<grad> о, салют
<grad> 0_o
<inkvizitor68sl> так ты бы там не сел никуда )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> grad написал про салют, я по привычке потянулся к окну
<grad> xD
<grad> не, из тамбова наверно не видно
<inkvizitor68sl> 31839 packets transmitted, 31683 received, 0% packet loss, time 31926076ms
<inkvizitor68sl> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 38.585/121.396/26609.488/518.390 ms, pipe 27
<inkvizitor68sl> неплохо для 3g
<grad> неплохо...
<inkvizitor68sl> >0% packet loss, time 31926076ms
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно доставляет =)
<grad> у меня мегафоновская симка сдохла, пол года не пользовался...
<grad> на даче с мтс пришлось страдать
<inkvizitor68sl> хе
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я вот на мтс )
<grad> 26 секунд max
<grad> клево
<inkvizitor68sl> о. уволился один из самых ненавистных мне в компании людей О_о
<grad> o_0
<inkvizitor68sl> йуху
<Kyshtynbai> 4:0 0_о
<inkvizitor68sl> i am the evil!
<Kyshtynbai> чото перлмонки лежат
<NoOova> а ты перлом увлекаешься?
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: тот который последний в почте?
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<Kyshtynbai> слегка
<NoOova> круть. я тож чтото погрузился
<Kyshtynbai> перл рулит
<NoOova> 3 ночи подряд с IPC разбирался
<grad> мне страшно слышать когда кто-то говорит что perl рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, не
<inkvizitor68sl> не из почты
<NoOova> перл можно вросто поразному воспринимать
<NoOova> как а) адвансед баш
<NoOova> вполне хорош
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: не, я про письмо от тулзов в рассылке
<inkvizitor68sl> ну... я не виноват, что он не здоровался со мной, приходя в нашу комнату, при том смотря в ответ на приветы, как на идиота =)
<NoOova> б) как язык системного програмирования. сильно упрощенный c
<NoOova> тож ничего так
<NoOova> в) как Web язык - полная ересь
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, эээ ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, чой та ересь) ?
<NoOova> зато он не перестает удивлять
<NoOova> я вот не подозревал даже что там есть подобие трай-кетчей
<grad> inkvizitor68sl: забей
<inkvizitor68sl> угу...
<Kyshtynbai> Испания - чемпион. заслуженно, что уж.
<grad> ладно, спокойной всем
<Kyshtynbai> бб
<inkvizitor68sl> спокойной
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> чем бы теперь заняццо
<inkvizitor68sl> долбаный отпуск
<grad> мануал по джанге прошел?
<grad> который из 4 частей
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, зачем ругаешься?
<NoOova> счастливый....
<NoOova> я вот увольняюсь через пару недель
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, я мануал по питоне пытаюсь пройти пока что хД
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если бы я не взял отпуск, то меня бы уволили )
<inkvizitor68sl> нервный я стал)
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, мануал не поможет если задачи нет
<NoOova> да уж. учиться лучше всего когда надо чтотосделать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну задачи по нативному питону я себе придумал уже
<NoOova> какой питон изучаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> а они разные бывают)  ?
<NoOova> 2, 3
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ python
<inkvizitor68sl> Python 2.7.3 (default, Apr 20 2012, 22:39:59)
<NoOova> понятно
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, я глянул на питон, но не нашел к чему его прикрутить )
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, возьми все свои скрипты на баше и перепиши на пейтоне
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня коллекция большая =)
<NoOova> перл быстрее питона делает цикл до 10 000 000
<NoOova> :-P
<NoOova> в полтора раза
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, да я и скрипты не пишу )
<inkvizitor68sl> чужие возьми )
<Sergey_IT> мне проще на С написать
<Kyshtynbai> вот блин мистика. ssh сессия рвется из gquake с сообщением write failed: broken pipe, а из putty под убунту с дефолтными настройками(никаких кипэлайвов) - не рвется хоть всю ночь держи 0_о
<inkvizitor68sl> хех
<Kyshtynbai> ну не мистика, а
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, почему ж никаких кипалайвов?
<inkvizitor68sl> в путте ServerAliveInterval по дефолту выставлен вроде всегда быд
<Kyshtynbai> да? нутада ясно
 * Kyshtynbai пошел спать.
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну аццтой
<inkvizitor68sl> так счас и я спать пойду хД
<inkvizitor68sl> но мне то в лом)
<NoOova> Kyshtynbai: ты не с мопеда?
<NoOova> у меня на 3g мопеде такая штука. очень раздражает
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, она много у кого. у акадо например
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, тебе тоже ServerAliveInterval могу посоветовать
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-24
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> Заработала универская сетка =)
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<snwbrdr> кто нибудь использует 12.04.2 srv ?
<UNIm95> Я
<andrex> я
<UNIm95> А что надобно snwbrdr?
<snwbrdr> счас опишу
<snwbrdr> ребята не наблюдаете следующей ситуации, у меня через  ssh в мс как то хоткеи работают странно, вернее я пока заметил проблему только ctrl+o, если редактировать файл с помощью mcedit, раньше при нажатии ctrl+o я мог получить доступ к консоли, сейчас окно в
<snwbrdr> роде как сворачивается, но при попытке ввести какую нибудь команду я возвращаюсь в редактируемый файл
<snwbrdr> на 10.04.х такого не наблюдал
<snwbrdr> жутко напрягает
<UNIm95> snwbrdr у тебя ю
<snwbrdr> а?
<UNIm95> Это через putty?
<snwbrdr> я из под маковского терминала
<UNIm95> C 10.04 тоже через иак терминал работал?
<UNIm95> *мак
<snwbrdr> да
<snwbrdr> там все ок
<UNIm95> Тогда смотри конфиги mc
<snwbrdr> я даже не могу понять куда смотреть, ибо сам по себе хоткей работатет, но поведение непонятное
<snwbrdr> счас достану свой старый лэптоп посмотрю что получу при работе из под ms
<UNIm95> Snwbrdr попробуй через консоль сервака напрямую. Если есть возможность
<snwbrdr> счас попробовал из под ms та же хрень
<snwbrdr> при чем если не редактировать файл, все ок, окно мс скрывается и можно работать с командной строкой нормально
<snwbrdr> сдается мне что это какая то не с моей стороны, я нашел какой то из первых серверов с 12.04 уже работаюший, там хоткеи рабтают как положенно
<UNIm95> Сравни конфиги
<snwbrdr> не могу понять че сравнивать
<snwbrdr> console-setup keyboard  вроде одинаковые
<Philipp2007> Всем доброе утро. Все таки нашел что пишется в логах после разрыва связи  http://pastebin.com/3xQJVD3C
<Philipp2007> Вот только понять что это я не смог. Решил псмотреть какие сети в округе через Airodump-ng и увидел что с моей сетью на одном канале сидит еще одна. Изменил пока наблюдаю
<Philipp2007>  
<gdane> Привет, никто не сталкивался с лагами remmina при подключении к вин 2008 серверу?
<gdane> при авторизации на сервере ремина втыкает
<gdane> помогает убийство процесса и повторный запуск реммины
<gdane> в логах ничего нет
<UNIm95> gdane запусти реммину из терминала, и в синаптике проверь что бы все компоненты реммины были установлены
<gdane> все компоненты установлены - глюк иногда происходит
<gdane> плавающий
<UNIm95> тогда хз
<snwbrdr> о блин нашел кажется
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> ук те
<Philipp2007> А какие могут быть проблемы со связью при конфликте каналов WiFi? Может быть такое что одна из сетей не будет видна компьютером?
<andrex> они мешают другдругу вот и все по этому нужно выбирать канал желательно пустой, а так у меня несколько на 1 висят 1 моя все остальные фз чьи и работает
<andrex> хотя поидее вообще пофиг какой канал и имя сети ибо по маку соединяются)
<Philipp2007> Просто у меня проблема с wifi когда ноут долго стоит бывает сеть пропадает и в списке сети нет. помогает или отключение/включение Wifi на ноуте или перезапуск NM. Стал разбираться через Airodum чего во круг творится и увидел что на 10 канале кроме моей еще как
<Philipp2007> ая то сеть
<aleksei`> мож просто адаптер в спячку уходит от простоя?
<Philipp2007> Не. Я отключил энергосбережение адаптером. Да и если бы он уходил то через равный интервал времени а тут произвольно. в любое время. Проблема не в НМ так как и поднятый вайфай через консоль иногда падает. Ну пока канал сменил наблюдаю. Просто происход
<Philipp2007> ит может раз в сутки а бывает и реже. Не поймать момент
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, здесь все прочитал? http://goo.gl/gZ3v5
<Philipp2007> Спасибо поизучаю. Я уже читаю про выбор канала. Но смена канала помогла или нет будет известно через сутки или более. Пока у меня в файл гугл пингуется когда разрыв будет время разрыва узнаю и по логам гляну чего творится
<SergeyIT> за что спасибо то, с этого надо было начинать). Кстати возможно, что пока пингуется - разрыва может и не будет.
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT Да разрывы есть. Вот что нашел в логах http://pastebin.com/3xQJVD3C похоже как раз ругается на канал, может когда у меня большого обмена данных с AP не происходит а вот на конфликтной наоборот тогда и происходит разрыв.У меня такое предположение
<Philipp2007> ubuntuhelp пинг
<Philipp2007> !пинг
<Philipp2007> есть кто живой? или сеть глючит?
<Philipp2007> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Philipp2007> ссылка http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ в справке по боту не рабочая похоже.
<Scrimmer> день добрый всем
<Philipp2007> Ура кто то есть живой! А я уже думал канал умер
<aleksei`> ну да, живые есть ...
<artus> Philipp2007, а причем тут ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ и справки по боту ?
<artus> а, ты в этом плане, забей )
<Philipp2007> Я думал там инфо по боту. Ссылка просто мертвая и непонятно что там
<artus> а оно тебе надо? )))
<Philipp2007> Нет Я просто думал может чего с сетью. Столько времени тишина в чате. Стал у себя  уже сеть смотреть вдруг чего упало
<artus> попигнуй
<Philipp2007> так я вот и хотел узнать как бота пингануть.
<Philipp2007> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Philipp2007> Во понял.
<artus> да ненадо его пинговать, он и так весь замучаный
<aleksei`> ))
<snwbrdr> UNIm95: я кстати нашел в чем загвоздка
<Onkeltem> Првиет
<Onkeltem> Кто помнит название гуи-шной утилитки для редактирования содержимого MP4 контейнера?
<Onkeltem> вылетело из головы
<Mikitov> Добрый день всем!
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> дарофф
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
 * baronos irc óæå íå òîò :(
<ubuntuhelp> baronos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Philipp2007> baronos: Скучно? Сегодня понедельник так чат вымер. Я тоже думал проблемы  с сетью
<baronos> я и не скучаю. ирк уже не тот. переходить на гугл+ надо :)
<Philipp2007> А там что есть? Я даже не в курсе что там какие то чаты по убунту есть
<baronos> там сообщество есть с 1200 примерно учасниками :)
<Philipp2007> Ну там наверное нет чата в реальном времени как здесь. Тут удобнее
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: слушай, ты никогда не задавался идеей заставить наутилус показывать тумбнейлы на значке директории в которой лежат например картинки?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai  тумбнейлы - это что такое?))
<Kyshtynbai> ну это... миниатюры, во.
<baronos> неа, как то даже и в мыслях такого не было. у меня ща 3.8, так что тут наутилус вообще нифга не может :)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<baronos> хотя мне большего и не надо, открыл файло и все))
<baronos> через поиск в обзоре нашел открыл и не парюсь))
<baronos> наутилус редко открывается. видео через тотем открываю, музыка в ритме, картинки в шотвеле. так что нафиг мне наутилус я не знаю))) остальное в терминале))
<baronos> а с 3.10 и гном видео, гном мюзик и гном софтвар центр станет для удобства ))
<Kyshtynbai> Кстате! А 3.4 умеет файлы в обзоре искать потипу даша в йунити? Может расширение есть какое? щас потыкал - вроде не ищет.
<brestows> тест
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Понг.
<brestows> test
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Есть контакт.
<baronos> расширение вроде было
<tagezi> Philipp2007: в гугл+ бордак полнейший.. мир флудеров...
<tagezi> покрайне мере в руской его части, в английской чуть полегче кажись
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты как физик на чем специализировался?
<Sergey_IT> так полупроводники же
<tagezi> аа
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а когда сверх проводники изобретёшь?
<Sergey_IT> так они давно изобретены
<Kyshtynbai> Их надо морозить :( .
<tagezi> дада, нужно при 24 гр С
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, лучше при 100°C
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну это мечты-мечты
<tagezi> хотя бы при нуле по цельсию.. охладить впринципе можно до нуля и при комнатных температурах
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, компы еще недавно тоже мечтой были
<Sergey_IT> 15 лет назад и сотовые у единиц были
<Sergey_IT> а светодиодные фонарики давно ли?
<tagezi> ну у меня тел 10 как
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> короче Серёга обещает нам сверх проводники в блежайшее время изобрести )
<Sergey_IT> да у нас науки скоро вообще не будет
<tagezi> не надо о печальном
<Sergey_IT> почему?
<tagezi> у меня чел на лазорщика учиться, у него научники .. им уже под 85.. так они его за границу почти выпихивают, говорят что им уже позно кудато, а ему что бы наукой заниматься туда нужно
<Sergey_IT> логично
<tagezi> печально.. сильная страна была.. а теперь знания выбивать нужно из преподов бейсбольной битой
<tagezi> очень часто
<Sergey_IT> но там тоже не факт, что удастся наукой заниматься
<tagezi> ну они его планомерно в научные круги выводят
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у преподов учиться надо, а не выбивать у них что-то
<tagezi> конференции статьи.. хотят послать рабом к установке ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да сейчас нихотят нифига расказывать..
<Sergey_IT> нормальным преподам интересно, когда их вопросами в тупик ставят
<tagezi> нормальным - ключевое слово
<Sergey_IT> то есть знания надо самим добывать - препод только помощник в этом
<Sergey_IT> кстати, нормальный студент - это большая редкость нынче
<tagezi> ну, с этим я тоже согласен.. студентов нормальных я давно не видел
<tagezi> если не считать мою жену )
<Sergey_IT> жара
<OldNick> hi all
<OldNick> есть ето не спит ?
<OldNick> Кто
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-25
<baronos> ест
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<brestows> test
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> да ничего (
<SergeyIT> жара, даже обновлений нет...
<braintorch> всем привет. Ребят, кто-нибудь ставил гном 3.8 на 13.04? Поиск файлов в гном-шелл удалось завести?
<_d4vid> re..
<brainrom> Всем привет
<brainrom> У меня MobilePartner не определяет модем. вот такое он в терминал кидает http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798359/
<brainrom> Хочу его использовать, чтобы звонить. Если кто знает другой способ - не откажусь
<braintorch> ага, собрал наутилус из сорцев, поиск заработал.
<braintorch> сборщики где-то накосячили.
<baronos> в 13.04 дефолтом используется наутилус 3.6,  тебе нужен был 3.8. естественно он заработает из сорцов нужной версии. можно было из репозитория гном3 тим попробовать обновить гном
<D4rkmist> Прива
<D4rkmist> Проверка связи!!
<D4rkmist> Ау??
<mdma> написал бы "тест", что-ли
<D4rkmist> Тест
<mdma> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mdma, Понг.
<mdma> с маленькой
<D4rkmist> Мдма а есть дхм??
<mdma> такой фигней не занимаемся
<mdma> что мы нищеброды...
<SergeyIT> а разве нет... на вин и офис средств не хватает, вот и сидим в никсах
<mdma> толсто же
<SergeyIT> ну это как сказать
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/rqx0R )
 * tagezi водяной
<aleksei`> всем здрям
<artus> фсемвыйтиизсумрака!
<aleksei`> о_0
<andrex> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/andrex
<artus> Oo
<andrex> oO
<artus> andrex, ты чегой?
<andrex> скука)
<Sergey_IT> жара
<Philipp2007> Эх было скучно обновил прошивку адсл-модема. Стало веселей. Устал настройки восстанавливать. Инет не видел гад. Индикатор горит а прошивка не видит
<artus> так тебе и надо
<andrex> Philipp2007, биос запори на материнке будет весело)
<aleksei`> ничего весёлого
<artus> мона ешо кондер поразряжать на дорожки мамки, приколно так
<tagezi> с моей бывшей нужно познакомиться, она своим присутствием плохо влияет..  )
<tagezi> я с роутером уже устал возиться у них, 2 роутера поменял, проблема везде одна.. я уезжаю он отваливается )
<aleksei`> это аура
<Philipp2007|2> tagezi: Это просто карма у них такая ))
<Philipp2007|2> А меня достал это nickserv не пускать. Три раза вводишь пароль неправильный а потом верный и только так пускает. А если сразу верный вводить то устанешь долбиться. invalid password хоть убейся
<andrex> ChanServ, тут твой собрат диверсии устраивает, дай ему полбу
<Philipp2007> Так и не понятно то с чего он так на меня обозлился. И пароль не дает сменить пишет не верный пароль.
<artus> дада, и типа ты никто и зовут тебя никак. вобщем карма у тебя такая )
<artus> Philipp2007, не пробовал взятку дать?
<andrex> го #freenode и им моск выносим)
<Philipp2007> Не берет буржуйская морда )) Я английский не знаю особо.
<artus> ну знать пичаль тебе полная
<Philipp2007> Ну надеюсь это временные глюки, а так надоест буду и правда к ним туда писать чего за дела
<andrex> на test.freenode.net зайди и тама лучше напиши
<aleksei`> хм, скайп+вичат+стим+аудациоус+трансмишн = 1 гб памяти занятой )))
<andrex> мдя
 * tagezi нашёл знакомое слово "вичат" )
<aleksei`> ))
<andrex> наел незнакомое слово скайп+вичат+стим+аудациоус+трансмишн
<Philipp2007> Меня скоро как ддосера  забанят у гугла. ))Постоянно пингую их с периодичностью раз в минуту.  Уже которые сутки
<andrex> ш*
<Philipp2007> Народ ни кто не встречал что бы при выводе lshw была строка:  *-network ВЫКЛЮЧЕНО  а далее описание устройства?    http://pastebin.com/n469HL6x
<Philipp2007> Сам вайфай в это время работал и инет был
<artus> минтоводам не помогаем
<andrex> artus, злой ты :)
<artus> дада, я доктор Зло
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, так это может быть только в русском переводе так?
<artus> а ты мой миньен :D
<Sergey_IT> опять меряются (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чем?
<Sergey_IT> крутизной
<Philipp2007> Не знаю. А вообще lswh статус устройств пишет? Первый раз вижу что бы было выключено. Может в этом и проблема с разъединением.  Еще и вывод lshw писать сутками?
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-26
<VsioZaebis> всем привем а что это за канал ?
<mva> VsioZaebis: смени ник. Он нарушает правила канала. У тебя минута.
<VsioZaebis> о нет !!! только не ээто !!!
<VsioZaebis> лол
<VsioZaebis> давай для полного удовлитворения еще разок
<VsioZaebis> только в этот раз бан
<VsioZaebis> это приказ !
<brestows> скажи косте пусть меня наберет
<brestows> не туда :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наберет и скинет
<brestows> не он в суде :) так что не наберет :)
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<Aceler> Hi
<andrex> hi
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<brestows> куку
<Sergey_IT> дв
<Sergey_IT> жара
<Philipp2007> Ага. У нас тоже. И гроза как назло мимо нас из финляндии прошла и нас не зацепила.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, а ты откуда?
<Philipp2007> Выборгский район Ленинградской области город Светогорск. Граница с финляндией.
<Sergey_IT> и кстати - эти грзы никуда не проходят - где образуются, там и выливаются
<Philipp2007> Она прошла из лапенранты до выборга и дальше а у нас в далеке просверкала. Хотя по погоде у нас завтра весь день сверкать должна.
<Philipp2007> Можно как то из сорсов ядра выдернуть один модуль и собрать его? Вроде в папке с модулем  Makefile есть но собираться от туда не хочет. Хочу драйвер ath9k из старого ядра попробовать
<Sergey_IT> ты не прав http://meteoinfo.by/radar/RUSP/radar-map.gif
<Philipp2007> Ну по этой карте видно что мимо нас прошло. Вот если завтра погода нормальная будет то на ночевку с палаткой поеду. Правда как это с полугодовалым ребеноком будет пока не представляю
<Philipp2007> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Philipp2007, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Ты не в курсе по поводу установки модуля из сорцов старого ядра 2.6.... в ядро 3.8... как данный изврат организовать?
<artus> никак
<artus> пиши модуль под 3.8
<Philipp2007> Не. Я в этом не силен. Просто хочу драйвер со старого ядра откатить. Ну буду ковыряться может чего найду
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, поставь на флешку 10.04 и посмотри как работать будет
<Sergey_IT> может тоже разрывы пойдут
<Philipp2007> Да вот именно что на 10.04 все работало нормально. А вот на ядрах 3.2 и выше пошло. Хотя на данный момент за сутки ни одного разрыва. так что может проше будет скрипт сделать что бы он НМ перезагружал. Но с конфигами ядра все равно поковыряюсь. Ради спортивн
<Philipp2007> ого интереса
<Sergey_IT> у меня  тоже этот же драйвер работает на AR9285
<Sergey_IT> но бук больше 5-6 часов непрерывно не работает, и роутер асус
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Разрывов в соединении нет? Какое ядро стоит? Ubuntu? Просто может и не в драйвере дело.  Я прошивку на роутере поменя на последнюю может и помогло. Наблюдаю но бывает и сутки нормально работае
<Philipp2007> Еще как варриант думаю WPA2 на просто WPA поменять. WEP  ставить не хочеться так как сам его ломал знаю как ненадежен
<artus> так же как и wpa2
<Philipp2007> Да для взлома WPA2 мошности должны быть соответствующие. По словарю мой пароль точно не подберешь
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, убунту 12.04 ядро 3.2
<Sergey_IT> 32 бита
<Philipp2007> Ну если не решу проблему то со временем установлю 12.04. Пока на мой взгляд самая стабильная. Хотя 9.10 в свое время тоже радовала только с 3г модемом не очень работала.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, а где и кем ты там на границе работаешь?
<Philipp2007> ДДа у нас тут ЦБК есть. На нем инженером работаю. Линукс это больше домашнее хобби. А там в SAP сидим работы планируем ремонтные по оборудованию. Ну и ранее гайки крутил на этом же оборудовании.
<Sergey_IT> ясно... место то хорошее, в плане природы
<Sergey_IT> и в финку близко
<Philipp2007> Ну природа то нормальная. Только комбинат вонючий очень. Да и от воды зубы у всех не очень. Всякие гадости в вуоксу спускают
<Sergey_IT> скоро туда поезда с питера пустить должны
<Sergey_IT> а зубы в питере у всех плохие - слишком мягкая вода
<Philipp2007> Ну в финку уже ездит поезд в хельсенки, не через нас а к нам обещались но одноколейная дорога не позволяет. Может чего решили
<Philipp2007> Ну в питере сложнее. У нас то хоть колодцев и родников хватает ими и спасаемся
<Sergey_IT> так дорогу расширяют, в мае был в гвардейском - работы идут
<Philipp2007> Ну до нас еще не скоро дойдут. У нас автодорогу от светогорска до выборга новую меньше чем за пять лет убили одни ямы. А везде пишут что новая дорога )) Даже гарантированных пять лет не отстояла
<Sergey_IT> ну не пять, года 2 наверно ничего была (
<Philipp2007> Да два года отстояла. Наши зимы и совки с щебнем её и укатали. Несутся с перегрузом. Общий вес тон по 50-70 а на мостах ограчинение 22тонны. Рухнет когда нибудь
<Sergey_IT> можно подумать, что в финке зимы не наши ;) - строить не умеют
<Philipp2007> Так конечно строят так.  Если мост не смогли построить. Теперь стоит недостроенный памятник.  Так и не приняли решение по нему
<Sergey_IT> надо путина в светогорск пригласить - может достроят
<Philipp2007> Так он приезжал только через финляндию )) Решили не травмировать нашими трассами
<Philipp2007> мост справа от шоссе и небольшая речушка. Так и двигайтесь, никуда сворачивать не нужно. Сначала вы проедете через п. Лесогорский, далее очень неприятный запах (издержки технологического процесса переработки бумаги) от Светогорского комбината подск
<Philipp2007> ажет вам, что вы уже на месте.
<Philipp2007>  Возможно, вам встретится что-то похожее на КПП - пограничник с каким-то допотопным аналогом шлагбаума
<Philipp2007> Как о нас пишут ))
<Sergey_IT> да я там ездил не раз
<Philipp2007> И причем это еще не самое страшное что у нас бывает в россии. Ездил в деревню токарево. Так на мою машину какой то пъяный мужик с палкой от забора побежал, которую рядом и оторвал. ДА и вообще похоже что деревня не просыхала с развала ссср и о развале то
<Philipp2007> они и не догадываются. А в сибири так вообще такое увидеть можно
<brestows> народ кто нить юзает weechat ?
<artus> слабаки
<brestows> artus: это ты сейчас про кого?
<artus> я про тех кому комфорта хочетцо и поддавшись слабостям они перешли на вичат
<brestows> чем же он тебя не устраивает?
<brestows> просто хотел спросить у меня плагин один глючит
<brestows> не всегда отрабатывает:)
<artus> ну плагины они такие
<brestows> и не говори :)
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, гляжу вот, гроза идет, до нас 70км осталось, а до вас далеко
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-27
<_d4vid> ky..
<aleksei`> всем привет
<gdane> привет
<gdane> http://www.bearfruit.org/2008/04/17/telnet-for-testing-ssl-https-websites/
<gdane> может кому-нибудь интересно или поможет
<gdane> кто с s_client для openssl работал?
<SergeyIT> тест
<andrex> понг
<andrex> SergeyIT, я за него)
<SergeyIT> сокращение штатов тут?
<andrex> да фз чет сервисами дисконнектило его)
<andrex> напакостил гдето гад
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10
<Michael72> Подскажите, пожалуйста, unstable репозитории
<Sergey_IT> чего?
<Michael72> Мне нужен unstable репозиторий, на котором есть самая свежая сборка GoldenDict
<Sergey_IT> Michael72, а на их официальном сайте нет?
<rekcuFniarB> Michael72: тебе нужен Arch.
<rekcuFniarB> А в Убунте всё стабильно.
<Michael72> нашёл на https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/i386/goldendict/1.0.2~git20130620-1
<Sergey_IT> Michael72, проще язык выучить
<Philipp2007> ДА не совсем то и проще. Не всем дано языки учить
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, он столько уже с этим словарем возится, что похоже это ему тоже сложно
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, О_о, ты же в палатке должен быть
<Philipp2007> Да у нас тут опять грозой напугали весь день вокруг ходила громыхала  а до нас не дошло. В далеке посверкало и все. Так что второй раз переношу поездку
<Philipp2007> А разрывы связи куда то пропали. Может все таки смена прошивки помогла. Или просто mint испугался моего полусобранного ядра и перестал тупить
<rekcuFniarB> Sergey_IT: он с этим возится гораздо дольше чем ты думаешь. Я наблюдаю с 2009 :D Но скорей всего гораздо дольше.
<Philipp2007> А кто каким образом учил английский? Думаю всякие онлайн-учебники выучи за n-дней все фуфло. Какие методы использовали?
<rekcuFniarB> Я на курсы пошёл где-то в 97г. в университет иностранных языков, учили по Бонк.
<rekcuFniarB> Курс длился год, два занятия в неделю.
<Philipp2007> Серьезно. Ну дома самому очень сложно заниматься. То лень ,то работа ,то ребенок
<rekcuFniarB> Пошёл вынужденно, т.к. сменил школу, а в  новой не преподавали немецкий.
<rekcuFniarB> Чтобы не ставили двойки, пришлось пойти на курсы :D
<Philipp2007> НУ зато теперь не жалеешь.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да, до сих пор не могу понять почему я выбрал немецкий в пятом классе :D
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, на курсах лучше всего
<Philipp2007> НУ сейчас финансово тяжеловато на курсы.Если буду в универе учиться заочно то деньги полетят. Опять останусть неграмотный с гугл-переводчиком
<Sergey_IT> у тебя основы есть?
<rekcuFniarB> Есть программа под Венду Rosetta Stone, говорят очень эффективна. Но её языковые пакеты стоят сотни баксов.
<rekcuFniarB> В Вайне вроде запускалась даже.
<Philipp2007> Ну немного изучал. В школе учителя не было. А так более или менее по основным словам текст могу понять о чем.
<Philipp2007> Попробую поискать что такое и с чем едят
<Sergey_IT> ну так найди какие уроки и тупо зубри, говори - помогает.
<Sergey_IT> и линукс используй только английский, старайся все понять
<Philipp2007> Да с обычными от окнами и контектными меню проблем нет. Быстро запоминаю что и как. А вот как строить фразы и их глаголы для меня это мрак
<Philipp2007> Нашел эту rosetta stone уже качаю. Завтра попробую что это такое и имеется ли от нее польза
<Philipp2007> видать вешь хорошая раз 14 гигов и 40 человек на раздаче
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, я когда то купил вот эту книгу http://mgimo-orientir.ru/lib/4.pdf - очень полезная. Прочитай раза 3 и более-менее все встанет на место
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Спасибо почитаю. Вообще не что так не мотивирует на изучение английского как маны и вывод ядра на буржуйском. \
<Michael72> Philipp2007: Есть программа anki. Заучивание слов по карточкам типа этого Он-Лайн сервиса - http://wordsy.ru/
<Michael72> anki есть в репозиториях
<rekcuFniarB> Philipp2007: o_O ты наверное несколько языковых пакетов скачал, а не только английский :D Надо было в списке файлов выбрать только то что нужно. Там сама программа и языковые пакеты разных языков.
<Sergey_IT> Michael72, надо не слова, а словосочетания учить или целые тексты - эффективнее
<Philipp2007> Спасибо конечно, да глупое заучивание не очень помогает. Проверенно.
<Philipp2007> Я пробовал карточки учить еще в далеком 2004 на первом своем КПК HTC BlueAngel. На данный момент половины слов не помню так как нет практики их применения
<rekcuFniarB> Вроде английский с пятью уровнями весил два с чем-то.
<Philipp2007> rekcuFniarB: Наверное я несколько языков качаю! Сейчас приоритет изменю на нужную папку.
<Michael72> Карточки - это в руках самого пользователя. Какие карточки создашь такие и будут. Просто другое дело где материал брать для этих карточек - это уже другой вопрос. Например учишься по учебнику. Вначале каждого урока словарный запас. Создаешь карточки и
<Philipp2007> Ну если только как дополнение к основной учебе. А кстати какой мне английский нужен. Британ или америка?
<rekcuFniarB> Michael72: неудивительно что ты за несколько лет так и не смот изучить еврейский, раз с 2009г. достаёшь всех вопросами про GoldenDict.
<rekcuFniarB> *не смог
<Philipp2007> В первый раз задался таким вопросом
<rekcuFniarB> Philipp2007: хз, американский самый распространённый наверное.
<Sergey_IT> этих американский уйма - в каждом штате свой
<Philipp2007> Ну правильнее наверное британский? Или я совсем запутался. У них наверное только произношение разное немного а слова одинаковые
<rekcuFniarB> Там разница в мелочах, например американцы пишут color, англичане colour, и т.д.
<Philipp2007> Самое главное штат техас не брать ))
<Sergey_IT> ну английский из пабов тоже не сахар
<rekcuFniarB> В школах учат английский английский :D
<rekcuFniarB> Ибо труъ.
<Sergey_IT> в школе не учат
<rekcuFniarB> Ну это да :D
<Philipp2007> Ну я сколько помню вездне встречал color и в школе у нас так преподавали. А качаю я и правда много языков. Заманчивый еще японский и немецкий.... лет так через 10
<Philipp2007> А у нас в школе оценки за посещение ставили так как англ вел учитель пения самый незадействованный по программе )))
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, не бери в голову, я английский начал изучать в 30-ть
<Philipp2007> Ну на данный момент он мне очень бы помог. У нас все руководство компанией американцы. И знание английского большой плюс.
<Sergey_IT> ну так учи! Какие проблемы. Зубри, говори, слушай, ну и грамматику почитывай
<Philipp2007> Так я вот попеременным успехом и учу. То английский то Bash shell script когда голова от одного пухнет на другое переключаюсь
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, плохо у вас метро нет, а то 1,5 часа в день на обучение всегда было бы
<Philipp2007> Я вот и не люблю большие города где до работы часами добираются. Уж лучше у нас 3 минуты на машине и уже на работе. Правда отдыхать лучше у вас.
<Philipp2007> У меня сестра переехала в питер и жизни толком не видит. С работы на работу. И летом еще в жару невыносимо. Купаться не где. Везде бетон и асфальт.
<Sergey_IT> это да (
<Sergey_IT> но я всю жизнь так
<Kyshtynbai> все всю жизнь так :) .
<mva> Philipp2007 | rekcuFniarB: Наверное я несколько языков качаю!
<mva> он даже не знает, качает ли он несколько языков или не качает
<mva> // на самом деле, просто не осилил в запятые
<only_you> Windows glasses http://ca-fe.ru/uploads/users/739/1372337423.gif
<Philipp2007> mva: Да я не посмотрел, что именно я скачиваю. А с русским бывает проблемы когда не стараюсь грамотно писать. На работе достают эти официальные письма что эта гайка не подходит к этому болту. Из мелочи поэму строчить приходится
<Sergey_IT> по английски пиши - лаконичнее получится
<Philipp2007> Меня нафиг пошлют. Потому что половина русского руководства английский не знают. Не знаю как они с высшим руководством общаются
<kn0ck> привет!
<Philipp2007> kn0ck: и тебе доброй ночи
<Philipp2007> видать испугался и спать пошел
<Sergey_IT> а может накнокался
<Philipp2007> Ого как оказывается транскрипцию загнули. Сложнее ее прочитать чем само слово
<Sergey_IT> привыкнешь
<Philipp2007> Опять за окном грохочет. Правда дождя так и нет. Лишь бы ребенка не разбудило. А то он такую траскрипцию исполнит что соседи проснутсяь
<Philipp2007> ubuntulog: извени что я обращаюсь не твой сайт ubuntulogiya?
<andrex> это бот
<andrex> ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog
<Philipp2007> )) спасибо что прояснил. я давно пытался понять кто это. много народу в списках пользователей висят а ни разу не общались при мне
<andrex> надо было подождать когда вы разговоитесь)
<Philipp2007> он рубит флейм и мат?
<andrex> он рубит у него целая бд из логов разных слов и языков)
<Philipp2007> andrex: ну буду знать. хотя трезвый веду себя спокойно и возможно с ним не пообщаюсь.
<artus> че не спите?
<artus> Philipp2007, раслабся, не так страшен боn как йа :D
<artus> *т
 * andrex убег в ужасе
<artus> даа ладно, ты тоже коварен :D
<artus> хуже меня ток скай, но оно отсутствует обычно
<andrex> бошая вжная птиц, павлин)
<andrex> артус, бета л4д2 по сети могет пахать?
<artus> линуховая в вендовой не дружит
<andrex> ну это пока бета, мне больше важно может ли она сетевой режим вобще ато вдруг пока тестируют отрубули)
<artus> жа может вроде как
<andrex> поставлю седня тянутсо её)
<andrex> заодно узнаю сможет ли бук её потянуть
<Philipp2007> А говорят что линь не для игр )) Я в герои 3 под вайном больше наиграл чем под виндой во все игры в целом.
<Philipp2007> А useall тоже бот?
<artus> здесь все боты
<Philipp2007> Какой жестокий этот мир. Раньше вроде бы больше здесь народу было. Человек по сто наверное сидело
<andrex> тебя обманывали раньше тут было по 100 ботов
<makita420> Привет красноглазики!
<andrex> привет лупоглазик
<makita420> Хотелось бы узнать, как установить CYGWIN
<makita420> ?
<andrex> хотелось бы узнать зачем?
<makita420> У него консоль ни в меру не адекваная да?
<makita420> wget
<andrex> вгет есть в обычной консоли
<makita420> sudo apt-get update нет реакции
<makita420> комплексно хочу
<andrex> ты потролить пришел?
<makita420> нет
<makita420> у него другой консольный язык?
<makita420> ну Андрюша...
<Philipp2007> в винде apt-get пользоваться? о таком извращении не слышал.
<Philipp2007> И там репозитории можно подключать?
<andrex> в кугвине нету апта там вс епрограммы ставятся через ексешник или компилируются если есть возможеость, насколько я знаю
<andrex> ексешник всмысле инстолятор кугвина
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-28
<useall> ботом обозвали )
<useall> жестокий Мир...
<andrex> omg бот заговорил O_O
<Hanno4ka> ку
<artus> ку
<andrex> куку
<aleksei`> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<Hanno4ka> тишина
<SergeyIT> жуткая
<gdane> все ушли бухать
<SergeyIT> в такую жару?
<gdane> ну так вечером же прохладнее станет
<Kyshtynbai> Што ж так жарко-то.
<gdane> самое время поехать на речку
<ctin> здравствуйте!
<ctin> Установил убунту сегодня, не могу найти "Администрирование" в "системе". Буду признателен любому подсказавшему :)
<ctin> и вообще не уверен что туда захожу.
<ctin> Гуглом пользовался :)
<gdane> Ставили наверное 13.04 с юнити?
<ctin> 12.04
<ctin> 13.04 не стартанул вообще. Я офигел с этого.
<ctin> а именно - firefox отказалась выходить через прокси сервер, хотя через консоль  всё пигнуется
<ctin> и да, дикие глюки экрана
<ctin> сделал шаг назад, и теперь проблема только в том чтоб зайти под root.  А для этого надо включить эту возможность в администрировании. Которое я нигде не могу найти
<ctin> по этой инструкции
<ctin> http://azaitsev-com.livejournal.com/11033.html
<SergeyIT> рут не нужен
<Hanno4ka> а у нас дождик…
<SergeyIT> sudo хватит
<ctin> согласен. Но мне удобнее было бы создавать radvd.conf в папке etc и заполнять его через оконную среду
<Hanno4ka> а вообще запомни: никогда, слышишь, НИКОГДА не заходи в систему под рутом!
<ctin> а для этого нужен root
<ctin> да пофиг, у меня все данные бекапятся и периодически)))) обрушения таблицы разделов не боюсь
<Hanno4ka> ну тогда открой файл под рутом
<ctin> хмммм... спасибо, почитаю как это делается
<Hanno4ka> sudo gedit /etc/radvd.conf
<ctin> благодарю. Сэкономили мне 10 минут гугла)))
<SergeyIT> 10 минут на такую ерунду? Ужас (
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, прогресс на лицо)) за всё время, что торчу тут уже двум (или трём?) людям помогла
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а сколько здесь согрешила?
<Hanno4ka> я точно не помню, но один раз точно бан ловила
<Hanno4ka> пару раз войсы ещё
<ctin> ну до этого я работал только на си с микрухами. Так что, Серега, не возгордись)
<ctin> ну и немного Qt под винду...
<SergeyIT>  ctin, да куда уж мне...  дальше некуда (
<ctin> сарказм over 9000
<SergeyIT> это жисть (
<ctin> неееее
<ctin> это твой маленький мирок у тебя в голове))))))
<SergeyIT> у меня там большое чсв... ну очень большое )
<ctin> это чудесно :) Когда умеешь что-то делать а не только мечтать, правда
<ctin> жаль что я это понял только после института
<ctin> блин настраивать ipv6 беспроводной адаптер под линукс с нуля это ад
<Kyshtynbai> Я не могу, пойду за пывом выйду. Жара жуть.
<ctin> Как думаете, сколько будет стоить нанять кого-нибудь?
<gdane> а че хоть делать то?
<ctin> есть ipv6 беспроводной адаптер
<ctin> есть инструкция по насройке
<ctin> http://contiki.sourceforge.net/docs/2.6/a01789.html
<ctin> надо через удаленное управление по быстрому включить его
<ctin> потому что по идее это должно у опытного человека занять мало времени
<ctin> пакеты я все собрал
<ctin> ладненько, я поехал
<ctin> всем спасибо
<gdane> 72-73 градуса для видяхи это нормально?
<ctin> смотря для какой
<ctin> у последних пассивных видях критическая температура 120
<gdane> gt 440 у меня
<gdane> на сайте производителя написано до 100
<gdane> значит пока нормально
<SergeyIT> дым покажет
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<alex_martin> всем хай
<alex_martin> есть те кто пользует 13.10 ?
<alex_martin> дохлый канал ?
<only_you> есть
<alex_martin> как исправить ошибку с перетаскиванием ярлыка из даша на раб стол ?
<alex_martin> вот скрин http://imglink.ru/pictures/28-06-13/7fb2043b1b876b4b3d20647f6e9dce91.jpg
<alex_martin> ошибка при преносе
<alex_martin> гугл ответов не дал
<only_you> на рабочем столе ярліков не держу. гугли
<alex_martin> вот гугл тоже невкурсе
<alex_martin> пробуй сам перетащить
<alex_martin> кинет ошибку или нет
<only_you> нет, просто ярлік назад в лаунчер возвращается
<alex_martin> странно а уменя именно http://imglink.ru/pictures/28-06-13/7fb2043b1b876b4b3d20647f6e9dce91.jpg кидает
<alex_martin> слушай перетащи из даша а не с лаунчера
<only_you> ничего не происходит
<APV> Добрый вечер, можно на убунте "разбить","отрезать" от одного раздела другой? У меня весь диск выделен для убунты (занят процентов на 10), а я хочу часть освободить, и попробовать виндоус 9
<[Raiden]> APV: gparted
<APV> Уже зашёл в него, не вижу подобного.
<APV> Resize не доступно.
<APV> Только unmount и manage flags
<[Raiden]> а.. там ещё фишка что нельзя смонтированное. С лайва надо.
<APV> Может, установщик венды будет достаточно умным?
<APV> С какого лайва предлагаете?
<artus> мм, после венды прийдетцо загрузчик чинить :)
<artus> это если ты таки удачно отчекрыжиш кусок раздела
<[Raiden]> APV: нет, установщик винды недостаточно умен. нужен лайвсд убунты либо лайв от таких программ как paragon hard disk manager
<[Raiden]> или типа
<[Raiden]> будет весело http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37295
<APV> Убунту умеет ставиться в дабл-бут с вендой, а венда -- нет?
<[Raiden]> да
<artus> причем тут уметь ставитцо в дуалбут? вендовый загрузчик нифига не умеет просто
<artus> а при установке венды он затирает все остальные
<APV> Весело.
<artus> груб правда тоже затирает, но по крайней мере он грузит все что стояло до него
<APV> И как потом предлагается восстанавливать убунту?
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<artus> последняя ссылка
<[Raiden]> APV:  мне больше нравится предпоследняя
<tagezi> всем привет
<APV> Привет.
<APV> Я туплю, но в последней ссылке сказано, что один из вариантов установить эту утилиту на убунту. Как предлагается её потом запустить, если доступа к убунте нет?
<artus> а ливка тебе зачем?
<artus> грузишся с установочного диска, добавляеш репы, ставш и востанавливаеш одним кликом )
<artus> ну или идеш читать мануал по востановлению из чрута и ломаеш все окончательно ))
<APV> С лайв диском понятно, после установки виндоуса запустил, восстановил.
<APV> А вот зачем его на саму убунту ставить -- непонятно.
<artus> ну представь что у тебя загрозчик отдельно на флешке
<APV> Представил :)
<artus> а тут тебе резко приспичило переписать на винт его , вот для того )
<artus> APV, да и вообще, читать буквы целиком надо : Установить Boot Repair в Ubuntu (например при загрузке с обычного Live CD Ubuntu)
<APV> Я не подумал, что уже во время работы лайв cd можно на него ставить софт. Буду теперь читать текст в скобочках.
<APV> Спасибо.
<artus> да незачто) а тестить форточки всеже и в виртуалке можно )
<[Raiden]> всё дело в волшебных пузырьках (с)
<APV> Я потестить хочу как там игры идут. Тестить писи-игры на виндоусе, запущенном в виртуалке на убунте. Гхм.
<baronos> как все сложно то))
<Sergey_IT> да всё просто - просто всё сложно, и всё
<stasutsta> не в тему, подскажите публичные крупные англоязычные торрентрекеры
<tagezi> ubuntu.com
<artus> @kick stasutsta не в тему
<bosyi> piratebay?
<tagezi> +1? )
<tagezi> на этом канале есть только один публичный крупный англоязычный торрентрекер ))
<baronos> гугл
<tagezi> гугл то тут причем? он поисковик )
<artus> точно? я думал канал бубунты поисковик :)
<baronos> english torrents
<artus> причем по всем вопросам окромя бубунты
<tagezi> artus: а чо они трекер убрали сосвободного доступа?
<tagezi> раньше же можно было торентом качать
<baronos> магнет тепреь вроде
<artus> а фиг его знает, давно уже убрали, ток через гуглю найти можно прямой линк )
<tagezi> вот космотнавт козявка
<baronos> чойто?
<Sergey_IT> фиг та может и знает
<tagezi> baronos: патаму что с его амазонв качать релиз примерно больше часа.. а по торентрекеру 4-6 минут
<baronos> не все коту масленица :D
<Philipp2007> Всем доброго вечера пятницы. Интересно какое слово важнее доброго, вечер, или ПЯТНИЦА? ))
<artus> батарея
<[Raiden]> для меня сча вечер пятницы означает что завтра работать.
<Sergey_IT> похолодало
<tagezi> Philipp2007: экзамен в 10:25
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> а мне завтра английский сдавать.. первый предмет который я завалю на этой сесии
<Philipp2007> Да уж. как то у вас печально все. А я только с природы. Оказывается ночевка на природе и пятимесячный ребенок это не совместимо. В палатке спать не хочу ,везите домой. Хорошо вина не выпил
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Да сдашь.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: странный у тебя ребёнок
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ну, на 3 да, сдам.. но я хочу повыше оценку, а у нашего препода это не реально
<Philipp2007> Ну три тоже оценка. А не берет денег?
<Sergey_IT> есть 1 способ... но это с душком
<tagezi> Philipp2007: не знаю. я не плачу им
<Sergey_IT> да я про стакан водки )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, она врятли осилит и пол стакана )) она не русская
<Sergey_IT> сам прими )
<Philipp2007> А может он имеет тебе. Для улучшения произношения?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я 15 лет не пью.. вообще ни грама, мне пробочку понюхать хватит, что бы под столом валяться как свинья нажравшийся )
<Sergey_IT> тогда сложнее
<Sergey_IT> не понимаю, когда вообще не пьют (
<tagezi> не хочеться
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я кстати не понимаю, как вообще пьют ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я например даже микстура на спирте не могу пить.. ощущение похожее на.. кастрбля с макаронами в тёплом месте неделю постояла.. такой запашок специфический.. вот такое вот возникает
<artus> ну и зачем себя так мучать? )) имунитет надо поддерживать на должном уровне
<Sergey_IT> микстуру не пил никогда, не представляю
<Philipp2007> а я тут твои недельные мокороны красные полусладкие пью в гордом одиночестве. Обгорет так что точно не усну.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: хотя на севере 8 лет назад под полярным уралом, пол стакана водки месной выпил, но тада заболевал и очень нужно было
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ))
<baronos> уже месяц наблюдаю только два ника Сергея и Тагези на канале. Андрекс и Артус редкие экземпляры, но бьющие точно в цель. канал умирает :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, надо не водку, а 1/2 горячий чай с медом и 1/2 спирта
<artus> ну так бунта же умерла
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и где я тебе в тундре мёд найду?
<Philipp2007> Не. Бунта жива. только вот у некоторых странное представление об жизненных удобствах.
<Sergey_IT> artus, у меня живет и хорошо себя чувствует - ты ее наверно не кормишь
<baronos> ну да, гнома нет на ней, кубунту с миром не дружит. побегут пакетики на дебиан поxоду))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну мед не обязательно, а желательно
<tagezi> baronos: ну, 13.10 вроде прокладки обещали всем раздать мироХ )
<baronos> и будет кубиан ))
<Sergey_IT> можно малину или еще что
<Philipp2007> Да мне кажется что кубунту это недодистр.
<artus> на дистроватче даже дебиан обошол ее по статистике за 30 дней :D
<baronos> tagezi долго не продежится. после 14.04 убунту отойдет на своих тараканов))
<Philipp2007> Никогда не выпускали новый дистр только из-за смены оболочек
<artus> Philipp2007, был бы тут рейден он бы тебя покарал :D он как главный жрец капища убунтоидов заклеймил бы твои слова ересью
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, тада было 20 литров саляры, 2 банки тушёрки, бутылка водкии и реактор который фанил по страшному
<baronos> спат
<Philipp2007> Да нас не запугаешь. А про развитие убунты читаю и все печальнее и печальней. Гвози себе в гроб заколачивают. То unity до mir.
<Sergey_IT> да весь линукс не туда катится - надо объединятся, а они по крылову живут
<tagezi> Philipp2007: это не имеет значения.. вон МасОс, кегля кеглей, а все так расписывают как-будто это реально класная ось, и главное доказательств много у них.. пиар )
<artus> втопку обеденятцо,Ю достаточно закопать кеды :D
<tagezi> главное не закапывать консоль )
<Philipp2007> Ну самое интересное ковырялся эпеловском ноуте. Очень понравилось как шустро работает. Едиственное не очень цена. И совсем не очень нравится их политика все лицензировать и патетновать
<tagezi> Philipp2007: а железо какое там было?
<artus> Philipp2007, посадить тя на 15ть лет за точ то ковырялся в эпловском ноуте что запрещено лицензией :D
<tagezi> Philipp2007: неюось i7 и ssd накопитель,да?
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Честно не вдавался в подробности но точно i7 и винт SSD.
<Philipp2007> Точно он самый ))
<artus> а нафига нужен мир в бунту если он только с открытыми дровами работает? совсем решили закопать штоль?
<tagezi> Philipp2007: на этом, даже эстонец бцдет летать
<tagezi> Philipp2007: вот вы странные какието, вы ваще чо сравниваете железо или ОСи?
<Philipp2007> Ну вот после этого задумался купить твердотельник. Тем более что из ноута выкинул дисковод и воткнут туда второй винт.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: так к сведению вин7 на таком железе грузиться почти мгновенно
<tagezi> Philipp2007: кстати, по железу чисто.. асус сейчас получше компы делает чем эпл, покрайне мере по качеству железа
<Philipp2007> Не разу не видел винду которая грузилась быстрее 30 секунд. Старые 3.11 ни оагее не считаются
<tagezi> Philipp2007: на ссд она грузиться за 3-4 секунды, я эт видел )
<Philipp2007> tagezi: это из спящего режима наверное?
<Philipp2007> А какие нибудь фильмы про линукс есть кроме the code?
<tagezi> на ютубе лекции были
<tagezi> Philipp2007: из спящего она и с винта быстрее загрузиться
<Philipp2007> Ну лекции я уже смотрю. Ну 3-4 секунды ты конечно загнул. Может секунд за 10-15, биос секунд 5 думает
<tagezi> ну.. тогда ещё 30 секунд на граб
<artus> Philipp2007, ммм, а от того что лекции смотриш волосы гуще и мысли умнее ?
<tagezi> мне сегодня книжечки по АД отдали.. нужно будет почитать
<tagezi> сертификацию пройти
<Philipp2007> Не. Они у меня вместо колыбельной. Перед сном ставлю. Моментом засыпаю. Раньше под новости но ужасы сниться стали
<artus> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-29
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> m8k2jh7h2v
<Kyshtynbai> блин. палюсь.
<andrex> поздно, ктулху тя уже покарал
 * Kyshtynbai в ужосе упал под стол.
<Kyshtynbai> Это я от жары медленно соображаю.
<makita420> добрый утр народ, подскажите как прописать вместо /j чтоб канал был в автозагрузке?
<andrex> какой клиент?
<artus> утра
<andrex> трям
<makita420> kvirt
<andrex> в настройках сервера
<andrex> на вкладке  входить на каналы
<Philipp2007> только сначало автологин настроить надо. у меня не работает как как логиниться на freenod только с пятого раза
<makita420> спс
<makita420> а как настроить стандартную цветовую тему, а-то я настроил как-то фигово
<_d4vid> ky..
<artus> ку
<andrex> раскукукались
<artus> куку
<andrex> брачные игры?
<artus> ато
<_d4vid> :)
<izgoi_> Привет всем!
<izgoi_> Доброе время суток!у меня такой вопрос поставил Убунту 10.04 все ровно а вот драйвера на видюшку(Нвидиа) нет добавил репы обновил все равно нет ну подумал поставлю в ручную поставил через консоль а щас вот хочу что бы было нормально!куда копать подскажи
<izgoi_> те!
<izgoi_> в нете лазил не нашол инфы по такому поводу!
<artus> sgfxi
<artus> а вообще 10.04 тебе смысла ставить нет по причине отсутствия для него реп, ибо не поддерживаетцо уже
<izgoi_> ставил
<izgoi_> 12,04
<izgoi_> там эта юнити бррррр
<artus> крысу ставь если юнити не нравится
<izgoi_> гнома всмысле?
<izgoi_> ааа
<izgoi_> все понел
<artus> xfce
<izgoi_> =)
<izgoi_> да да =)
<izgoi_> гнома 3 поставил ну там на раб столе нечего создовать нельзя по работе оч удобен мне гном что на 10,04
<izgoi_> текст доки
<artus> зачем на рабочем столе чето создавать?
<izgoi_> я проста новичек в линухе
<izgoi_> ну как иногда надо срочна записи делать
<izgoi_> что то записать
<artus> ну так отвыкай от всяких неправельных привычек)
<izgoi_> почему не правельных? =))
<izgoi_> это даже оч удобно подрукой всегда
<artus> ну так повесь себе кнопки быстрого запуска чего надо , открой на отдельнос столе себе какаую нить блокноту и переключайся на него если надо) в гноме как по мне самое удобное управление вирт столами)
<izgoi_> а в Юнити разберался разберался нефига не понел где это а где то а тут все понятно при сылки сверху и там все и настройки и куда надо попасть всегда можно
<izgoi_> у вас самого что стоит то?
<artus> пока крыс, стял гш, скоро обратно туда вернусь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3oEe0y_Img
<izgoi_> это что такое еще?
<izgoi_> гном шел?
<artus> угу) третий гном который )
<izgoi_> хм....
<izgoi_> у меня что то закосячился 12,04 психанул поставил 10,04 по привычке
<izgoi_> что то не получалось непомню уже
<artus> izgoi_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kiHmpJ4vqU как то так было )
<izgoi_> мне юнити ненравиться там в меню ппц что твариться каша прямо
<izgoi_> блин в фалаут охота поиграться =)
<izgoi_> вспомнить старину
<izgoi_> плайофлинукс поддерживает его
<izgoi_> а ругаеться
<izgoi_> думаю может как то не так драва поставить!
<izgoi_> или обновиться да попробывать снова...
<izgoi_> при обновлении все драва удоляться?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm2.com/e/d/6/2/0/13157843af4820857b6ddcc6899.jpg
<gdane> привет
<gdane> есть вопрос
<gdane> как через hddtemp узнать температуру харда wdc wd1200bb-00caa1
<gdane> hddtemp /dev/sdb пишет что нет датчика якобы
<gdane> вот полторатеррабайтник он темпу вывел
<gdane> без проблем
<artus> приклеить датчик и мониторить его
<artus> да и вообще, нафига температуру винта мониторить? )
<gdane> потому что есть подозрение на осыпание жесткого диска
<artus> а температура тут при чем?
<gdane> при том что глюки харда могут появиться и при высокой темпереатуре
<gdane> хотя я могу и ошибаться
<gdane> но народ вроде пишет на гуглах
<gdane> что такое имеет место быть
<artus> ммм, за 12ть лет как то наразу сей закономерности не наблюдал
<[Raiden]> gdane: а если с sudo?
<gdane> ну я из-под рута и делал
<artus> в том числе и на сыпящихся винтах
<gdane> артус хорошо если ты прав
<gdane> на харде который ук меня просто за файловую помойку температура под 64 градуса
<[Raiden]> температура выше нормы может влиять на осыпание и время жизни
<gdane> а вот на основном поидее побольше будет
<gdane> именно
<artus> gdane, если есть подозрение - с ливки прогнать через mhdd , там и посмотриш какие блоки и сектора приплыли
<gdane> при 60 градусах срок жизни харда уменьшается в два раза
<Philipp2007|2> У меня была проблема на одном винте с термокалибровкой. При холодном старте он нагревался и начинал глючить. Питание отключал и включал и все работало. но это на старом сигейте было и только зимой
<[Raiden]> харды разные есть у некоторых заявлено до 65
<Philipp2007|2> gdane: Больше 50 уже критическая температура.
<artus> если у тебя сыпетцо хард - то охлаждать его уже позно :)
<Philipp2007|2> А в сматр-атрибутах температуру не видно что ли?
<[Raiden]> gdane: в gnome-disks попробуй смарт посмотреть
<gdane> у меня не гном
<gdane> а xfce
<Philipp2007|2> Там и вообще здоровье винта можно посмотреть.
<[Raiden]> релокейшен секторс  до кучи
<gdane> gparted вроде умеет
<Philipp2007|2> Кстати иногда винт на уровне железа переадресацию блока может сделать и только в смарт это увидишь
<[Raiden]> gdane: да пофиг в общем-то , можно сделать sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<[Raiden]> а можно и не делать )
<gdane> хмм пишет что смарт отключен
<[Raiden]> в биосе встречается такая опция.
<Philipp2007|2> Нифига у меня наработка винта на ноуте 19000 часов  почти 800 дней наработки
<gdane> щас посмотрим биос
<gdane> но вроде не вырубал
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007|2: это радостная новость, но совсем не показатель. Я встречался с хдд коотрые дохли при подключении )
<[Raiden]> в обоих случаях поменяли
<gdane> хмм но ты оказался прав Рейден, в  биосе был отрублен смарт
<gdane> вообще надо пойти купить обдув на диски
<Philipp2007|2> Ну я придерживаюсь мнения что лучше работать круглыми сутками не отключаясь чем экономить 5 минут батареи и гонять туда обратно по 100 раз на дню. Количество отключений всего 1100
<gdane> чета ни разу с жарой за 35 на улице не сталкивался
<gdane> раньше все работало как часы
<[Raiden]> gdane: я у себя самопал такой сделал. было 3 5-дюймовых отсека пустых. Оторвал от корпуса с помойки 3-дюймовый блок, сунул туда 2 хдд, а пред ним поставил вентилятор 120х120 , 700 оборотов
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: А кстати про какие ты винты говорил у которых заявленная 65? какие нибудь серверные?
<[Raiden]> бывают ещё готовые переходники  \ крепежи винтов в 5-дюймовые отсеки
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007|2: ды нет, обычные вдшки блю
<Philipp2007|2> А у меня дома на резинках винт висел в 5-дюймовом отсеке. С шумом бороться пытался.
<Philipp2007|2> Хотя решение не очень. Теплоотвода нет
<[Raiden]> хотя нет у блю 0-60
<gdane> на смонтированных дисках не ведется чтоли диагностика смарта?
<gdane> почему то не может продиагностировать диск
<Philipp2007|2> ведется. smartctl все нормально показывает у меня
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007|2: у меня мягкая прокладка между корпусом и  куском 3 дюймового отсека. Кажется немног оспасает ) Есть крепилка от scythe на резинках нна 1 и 3 винта.
<[Raiden]> в природе.
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: Это увеличивает температуру на пару градусов на обычных винтах. Тепло в стенки корпуса должно уходить. У себя увеличение температуры наблюдал.
<Philipp2007|2> gdane: установи smartmontools.
<Philipp2007|2> из консоли по команде  smartctl -a /dev/sda всю инфу покажет
<[Raiden]> ну тут согласен. Только вентилятор всё решит, если поставить перед винтами.
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/XfCvt
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> ну забавно, да
<[Raiden]> у меня сча о другом голова болит, мне нужно найти карту для garmin etrex 20 максимально похожую на яндексовую
<[Raiden]> или прям её
<[Raiden]> дороги россии из коробки - адский ужас.
<tagezi> а на рутрекере яндекса привязаного к гармину нет?
<tagezi> дороги, да.. адский ужас - детская сказда наночь )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а я сегодня английский сдал на 4 )) сам не верю до сих пор
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а у тебя какой гармин?
<[Raiden]> garmin etrex 20
<[Raiden]> не мой  ,но пользуюсь...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: моет проще опенкарта?
<[Raiden]> ну фиг знает. Попробую сравнить. На яндексовой просто отмечены некоторые лесные дороги , которых в карте от гармина нету
<[Raiden]> на этом можно завершать тему. Пойду сравнивать
<[Raiden]> сравнил, фигня
 * tagezi пожал плечами
<tagezi> мобилка/планшетка?
<tagezi> яндекс карты под андройд вроде есть
<[koshka]> Всем лучей добра
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0629/h_1372522387_1644198_8dba008813.png
<[Raiden]> да, видимо приддется сверяться с андройдом. Либ одокупать для него батарейку-зарядник
<tagezi> [koshka]: спасибо, и тебе
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну.. в гармине росийские карты ваще отстой, даже если брать только МО И ЛО.. мурманская такая кагбудто на землю с марса смотрели, против солнца
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ладно, видимо андройд лучший вариант.
<andrex> всем лучей зла
<tagezi> я на кольский ГШ привязывал
<tagezi> в землягугл можно привязать любую карту
<tagezi> andrex: утебя отпуск кончился? )
<andrex> yep
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> А где Скаюшка?
<andrex> скаюшка в отпуске без как его там, забыл...
<[koshka]> Без чего? o_O
<andrex> фененсирования, короче, за свой счет)
<[koshka]> Ах
<[koshka]> Кинул меня Скай:-(
<andrex> как кинул, яж за него)
<[koshka]> Мммм
<[koshka]> Интересненько как
<[koshka]> А потом Скай скажет,.что я изменяю (
<andrex> как как по совместительству
<[koshka]> )) хитрец
<Philipp2007|2> tagezi: Поздравляю!!! А ты боялся. Не сдам не сдам!
<tagezi> Philipp2007|2: ну, я до сих пор не особо верю в то что я смог сдать
<tagezi> Philipp2007|2: она реально могла меня завалить, просто, наверное, у неё было очень хорошее настроение, и она подумала что можно сделать подарок
<tagezi> andrex: а ты теперь со мной только на английском будешь общаться? )))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> был на природе - комаров нет - скоро и нас не будет (
<[Raiden]> У нас есть
<Sergey_IT> повезло )
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> у меня был поход-покатушка с понедельника по пятницу по речке Киржач. С насекомыми там всё ок, а бабочек вообще дофига.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/06/29/downpour
<Sergey_IT> сегодня у нас тоже фронт прошел, машину сдувало слегка, ломаных веток хватает
<Sergey_IT> http://meteoinfo.by/radar/RUSP/radar-map.gif
<MetalThunder> Çäðàâñòâóéòå. Çäåñü åñòü êòî-ëèáî, êòî ñìîã áû ìíå ïîìî÷ü? Äåëî â òîì, ÷òî ÿ ðåøèë óñòàíîâèòü ubuntu, êàê åäèíñòâåííóþ ÎÑ íà ñâî¸ì íîóòáóêå. Äèñêè ðàçáèë ïðàâèëüíî, êàê ñîâåòîâàëè. 13.04 óñòàíîâèòü íå ïîëó÷èëîñü èç-çà îòñóòñòâèÿ/íåêîððåêòíîñòè äðàéâåðà âèäåîêàðòû. Áûë ÷¸ðíûé ýêðàí. Òåì íå ìåíåå, 12.04 ïîñòàâèëàñü îòëè÷íî è ïðåäëîæèëà ìíå óñòàíîâèòü äðàéâåð, ÷òî ÿ è ñäåëàë. Ïîòîì ÿ îáíîâèëñÿ...
<MetalThunder> Äî 12.10, òîæå óñïåøíî. Îäíàêî äàëüøå ïîøëè ïðîáëåìû. Âî âðåìÿ îáíîâëåíèÿ 12.10 äî 13.04 âûñêî÷èëî íåñêîëüêî îøèáîê, êîòîðûå ÿ ïðîñòî çàêðûë, ïðîèãíîðèðîâàâ. Ìíå ñîîáùèëè î òîì, ÷òî ñèñòåìà óñòàíîâëåíà, íî ñ íåêîòîðûìè îøèáêàìè.  èíôîðìàöèè î ñèñòåìå áûëî íàïèñàíî, ÷òî âåðñèÿ óáóíòó 13.04, íî âñå îñòàëüíûå ïðèçíàêè óêàçûâàëè íà 12.10 - ñòàðîå ìåíþ âûêëþ÷åíèÿ, ñòàðûå èêîíêè.  îáùåì, ðåøèë ÿ ïåðåç
<MetalThunder> ïåðåçàïóñòèòü ñèñòåìó, íî îíà òåïåðü íå çàãðóæàåòñÿ. Áåñêîíå÷íî âèñÿùèé ëîãîòèï Ubuntu è âñ¸.  GRUB çàéòè ìîãó.
<ubuntuhelp> MetalThunder! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MetalThunder> Òàê ÷òî, åñòü êòî-íèáóäü, êòî ãîòîâ ìíå ïîìî÷ü?
<artus> MetalThunder, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-06-30_01-45-05_shot.png
<MetalThunder> artus: Ok, Ill try to configure IRC client
<MetalThunder> Теперь мой текст видно?
<artus> ога
<MetalThunder> Спасибо. Секунду, сейчас вставлю то, что писал.
<MetalThunder> Нет, не вставлю. Напишу заново =D
<artus> только не больше 250 символов одним куском, если конечно у тебя сам клиент не режет мессаги
<MetalThunder> Вроде бы сам режет.
<MetalThunder> Так вот, у меня ещё позавчера стояла убунта 13.04 рядом с виндой. Я тогда поставил 12.04 через wubi и обновил сначала до 12.10, а потом до 13.04. Всё получилось.
<artus> вуби можеш сразу забыть
<MetalThunder> Я уже забыл. Винду снёс, теперь убунту ставлю с нуля.
<MetalThunder> Но не особо получается, честно сказать.
<artus> если видео траблы - sgfxi юзай
<artus> оно само найдет драйвера и поставит
<MetalThunder> Нет, это не видео. Сначала были видеотраблы, но я решил их путём (снова же) установки для начала 12.04
<MetalThunder> А потом уже обновления до 12.10 и до 13.04
<MetalThunder> До 12.04 обновилось без проблем, а вот дальше пошли проблемы.
<MetalThunder> До 12.10*
<artus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent не ?
<MetalThunder> Не ставится. Там проблема с видео и даже в консоль не зайти.
<artus> бунта и адекватность после обновления = не всегда рядом идут)
<MetalThunder> Это я уже заметил. Мне в информации о системе выдавало, что версия 13.04, хотя на практике есть 12.10
<MetalThunder> Которая, кстати, перестала загружаться с GUI
<MetalThunder> Вот у меня появилась идея создать под папку с видеодрайвером отдельный раздел жёсткого диска, поставить 12.04, поставить драйвер, а потом поставить с нуля 13.04 форматируя всё, кроме того самого раздела.
<MetalThunder> Такое может сработать?
<artus> а зазгуглить ошибку не вариант?
<artus> ))
<artus> обычно глюки видео лечатся или отрубанием дкмс или аспи офф
<MetalThunder> Так если сразу 13.04 ставить - вообще ничего не отрубить. Он не реагирует на комбинации.
<MetalThunder> А гуглить я пробовал всё. Ответов по бесконечному экрану загрузки много, но ничего не помогло :(
<artus> груб при загрузке видиш?
<artus> аль у тебя ливка умерает?
<MetalThunder> Смотря с чем. С 13.04 на борту - нет. С 12.10 - вижу.
<artus> какую ставиш \я про битность \ какое видео ?
<MetalThunder> Ставлю х64, видеокарта - ati mobility radeon hd5470
<artus> зачем тебе 64? на яве пишеш?
<MetalThunder> Нет, на яве не пишу. Да я вообще ни на чём не пишу :D Просто почитал несколько статей, везде сказано, что х64 лучше х32 практически во всех отношениях.
<artus> блаблабла
<artus> ставь 32 и не выпендривайся)))
<artus> 64 кроме как в статьях нигде не лучше )
<MetalThunder> Лол, ок, сейчас попробую :D
<MetalThunder> Что при установке выбирать, что бы видеодрайвер не сбросился? Тут у меня стояло 4гб на своп, 20 на корень и всё остальное на /home. При переустановке эти параметры не сбросятся?
<artus> зачем тебе 4ре гига на своп?
<artus> на яве пишеш? :D
<MetalThunder> Ноутбук же, сон и всё такое :D
<MetalThunder> Да и мне не жалко, в общем-то
<MetalThunder> 4 гига.
<artus> ну разве что , а корню и 12 заглаза будет
<artus> ну 15 максимум
<MetalThunder> То есть, сбрасывать разделы жёсткого диска? А драйвер не слетит снова?
<artus> 8,7G у меня под корнем сожрало за последние года так 2 если не больше , а если я еще и почищу от всякого мусора, то гигов 6, не больше система занимает
<artus> ну ты же с ливки сидиш?
<MetalThunder> Нет, я со второго ноута сижу.
<artus> а что мешает с лиски сидеть? )) хотя можно и с ноута
<artus> вобщем нарезай на флешку 32х битку и пробуй ее поставить
<MetalThunder> С ливки мешает сидеть постоянные танцы с бубном вокруг компа с убунту :D
<MetalThunder> Окей, это должно быть достаточно быстро. Ну, по сравнению с последними сутками, которые я провёл, пытаясь поставить себе на ноутбук нормальную убунту - уж точно :D
<artus> ммм, ты с регулярками часом не дружиш?
<MetalThunder> Не то что не дружу - я даже не знаю, что это.
<MetalThunder> Я узнал, что это, но дружить всё ещё не стал. Ну я вообще нуб по сути, так что я иногда на элементарном могу застопориться :)
<artus> бывает) больше пользуйся поисковиками, меньше будеш паритцо с мелочами
<MetalThunder> Ну, по своей-то проблеме я уже всё обыскал :D
<artus> да гдето проскакивала эта трабла, на форуме точно есть, но мне лень туда в поисковик залезать
<MetalThunder> Я находил. Не помогли советы.
<MetalThunder> Ну класс. Теперь мой компьютер не загружается с  флешки как с загрузочной.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-30
<izgoi_> Привет всем!
<izgoi_> Люди кто нить пользовался Playonlinux? я думаю да ну так вот вроде установил последнию версию(Ну оч хочеться сыграть а фалаут) говорили он там идет(В POL) ну беда в чем запускаю ошибка!в терминале запускаю там такая беда!
<izgoi_> [main] Message: PlayOnLinux (4.2.1) is starting
<izgoi_> [clean_tmp] Message: Cleaning temp directory
<izgoi_> [Check_OpenGL] Message: 32bits direct rendering is enabled
<izgoi_> [POL_System_CheckFS] Message: Checking filesystem for /home/izgoi/.PlayOnLinux/
<izgoi_> [main] Message: Filesystem is compatible
<izgoi_> и все а на монике вылетает ошибка
<izgoi_> с таким содержанием
<izgoi_> PlayOnLinux cannot find curl (from cURL)
<izgoi_> You need to install it to continue
<izgoi_> Убунту 12,04,2
<izgoi_> драва стоят все робит а вот эта гадость нет
<MetalThunder> Артус, ты тут?
<tagezi> утра
<izgoi_> есть кто связывался с Playonlinux?
<andrex> izgoi_, а че не понятного в PlayOnLinux cannot find curl (from cURL)
<andrex> You need to install it to continue
<andrex> ты сам ответил на свой вопрос, тока не понял как)
<izgoi_> =)
<izgoi_> тока я не понел что там написано
<izgoi_> типа переустановить
<izgoi_> ?
<andrex> curl поставь
<izgoi_> так пробывал не испровляет ошибку
<izgoi_> это что?скажите мне пж =)
<izgoi_> sudo apt-get install php5-curl  оно?
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> нет
<andrex> вон у тагези глаза разными стали от твоих предположений)
<izgoi_> =)))
<tagezi> izgoi_: тебе ведь сказано было про курл
<izgoi_> щас порою как его поставить
 * tagezi заплакал
<andrex> tagezi, не плач жруг мой, в жизни всякое бывает)
<andrex> д
<tagezi> izgoi_: sudo apt-get install любая_программа_которую_жутко_хочиться_поставить
<izgoi_> dct
<izgoi_> все
<tagezi> если она есть в репах
<izgoi_> спс
<izgoi_> вот я олень ппц =)))
<izgoi_> Все заработало!
<tagezi> izgoi_: подучил бы ты консольку.. знаешь, жить проще становиться.. а иначе линух от винды не отличим почти
<andrex> linxon, дарофф
<linxon> andrex: ку
<andrex> izgoi_, че там у тя ещё непонятное произоло ? xD
<tagezi> andrex: молчит, наверное у него клава отвалилась )
<izgoi_> =))))
<izgoi_> да не норм все
<izgoi_> тока вот беда
<izgoi_> фалаут не хочет запускаться зря делал =(((
<izgoi_> а на виртуалке не хочу запускать мне кажеться это уже перебор бля игры =)
<izgoi_> <andrex>
 * andrex предположил что это бала опечатка
<izgoi_> ага =)
<andrex> я про *ля
<izgoi_> ой для хотел написать =)
<izgoi_> ДЛЯ
<izgoi_> =)
<izgoi_> поставил 12,04 как артус посоветовал вроде не че разобрался
<izgoi_> более менее
<andrex> artus, !!! ты чяго им советуеш тама)
<izgoi_> хахаха
<andrex> генту надо быо советовать
<andrex> л
<izgoi_> Ага спс мандриву еще скажи =)
<andrex> нескажу
<izgoi_> и не надо
<izgoi_> скучно у вас тут
<izgoi_> надо бы шороху навести
<andrex> тут и не должно быть весело, канал сугубо технический
<izgoi_> непоню где так же тихо было так один парень сказал щассс за орут
<izgoi_> и сказал "Ну что хохлы за газ заплатили?"
<tagezi> izgoi_: ты кстати знаешь что артус сам убунту не пользуется?
<izgoi_> вот там шороху то поднялось =)
<izgoi_> Эм....
<tagezi> =)
<izgoi_> он сказал что пользуеться
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> aleksei`, q
<tagezi> ну, иначе бы ты емк не поверил ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: ку )
<izgoi_> ку
<andrex> опять брачные игры начались
<izgoi_> чему не поверил?что надо 12,04 ставить?
<tagezi> izgoi_: ну да )) хотя и 13.04 после отключения всего не нужного работает стабильно )
<andrex> генту ставь, я знаю тебе надо точно
<tagezi> но тогда проще дебиан поставить ))
<izgoi_> вы издеваитесь да?
<aleksei`> я тут решилсвойстарыйкомп запустить, так там ваще ещё 8.04
<andrex> о новое слово
<izgoi_> мне тут хорошо удобно пока что нить в голову не стрельнит как с фалаутом
<aleksei`> это пробел поломанный просто ))
<tagezi> andrex: оно значит: разбирал помойку )
<andrex> угу
<izgoi_> люди а с сетями тут кто нить зноком?
<izgoi_> ну сетевым оборудованием
<tagezi> izgoi_: если удобно и хорошо, значит ты на винде, а если при этом всём ты ещё и счастлив, значит в макоси )
<izgoi_> хаха
<tagezi> izgoi_: сетями? в 12.04 почти вс само настраивается
<tagezi> всё*
<izgoi_> Эм...
<izgoi_> я не про это
<izgoi_> я про вообще
<izgoi_> microtik
<tagezi> а про вообще тебе зачем? )
<andrex> че я пропустил?
<izgoi_> да вот микротик есть такая железка там есть реализация функции POE
<tagezi> andrex: ему вще сети нужны а не убунту 12.04 )
<andrex> так пускай купит
<andrex> с грузилами или без
<izgoi_> типа без блока питания!я знаю что оно подаеться через адаптер спецальный  по двум парам в витухе может быть такое что он берет электряк от свича? 0_о
<tagezi> финские?
<andrex> может
<izgoi_> чел утверждает типа да
<izgoi_> да как так
<izgoi_> именно микротик 745?
<andrex> да так у меня тплинк есть он через адаптер по сетевому проводу берет ток и работает причем ещё и данными по немуже обменеваетсо
<izgoi_> ну адаптер к нему цепляеться блок питания так?
<izgoi_> про тплинк я знаю
<izgoi_> там нужен адаптер а тут типа без него!
<izgoi_> проста вставил провод с порт"POE" и в свичь и все железяка заработала
<tagezi> может он камуникатор?
<izgoi_> нет
<izgoi_> Фирма MicroTik 745
<tagezi> он организует подсетку?
<izgoi_> проста нам завезли это новое чудо по со склада не приехал
<izgoi_> узнаю о нем что и как
<tagezi> короче если он не машрутизирует, а только комутирует, то начколько я понимаю ему ваще энергия не нужна
<tagezi> ща меня андрекс закидает тухлыми помидорами )
 * andrex кинал тапком в tagezi
<izgoi_> Это роутер с вафлей
<izgoi_> причем не плохой в настройке
<izgoi_> гибкий очень
<andrex> izgoi_, требуй от тех кто отправлял чтобы все дослали иначе пускай деньги вернут
<tagezi> значит машрутизатор
<andrex> вопрос закрыт
<tagezi> следующий вопрос? )
<izgoi_> =)
<izgoi_> нету
<izgoi_> как запустить фалаут =)
<tagezi> игры зло
<tagezi> как поставить на MicroTik убунту? )
<izgoi_> знаю давно не играю
<izgoi_> ну вот решил вспомнить и сыграть
<izgoi_> на микротике вроде как Unix стоит
<tagezi> izgoi_: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MikroTik
<izgoi_> специализированная операционная система на ядре Linux
<izgoi_> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:51525
<tagezi> типа они пересобрали убунту под себя?
<izgoi_> хз
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> !v > izgoi_
<ubuntuhelp> izgoi_, please see my private message
<izgoi_> ладно ладно =(
<izgoi_> кстати недоступна страничка
<izgoi_> с правилами =)
<andrex> умвр
<artus> так, че за кипиш туть
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, сдраствуйте сударь
<tagezi> artus: привет
<izgoi_> доброво времени суток =)
<tagezi> artus: говорят ты себе убунут поставил )
<artus> я чего, упоротый чтоль
<artus> :D
<izgoi_> =))
<artus> таак, а с регулярками кто дружит?
<tagezi> райден
<artus> не, был кто то круче рейдена
<andrex> фз
<tagezi> эм.. я только на psql могу процедуру )
<tagezi> не... две процедуры )
<artus> да мне json распарсить
<andrex> artus, посмотри логи  мож найдеш кто
<artus> я правда уже разгрыз как мне надо было, без ацких рубискриптов и остального ужаса
<tagezi> artus: В языке PHP, начиная с версии 5.2.0, поддержка JSON включена в ядро в виде функций json_decode() и json_encode(), которые сами преобразуют типы данных JSON в соответствующие типы PHP и наоборот.
<tagezi> artus: не?
<artus> я ж не умею ваших стремных пехепе
<tagezi> это мне не мешало всвой время сайт написать )
<artus> ну мне это тоже не особо мешает править под себя и выкидывать лишний мусор , но всеже ну его ))
<tagezi> кстати может туда можно лазить через xml либы, и тада ваще с любого языка
<artus> curl -sS http://www.wemineltc.com/api\?api_key\=fbc75834eb4b4cdac21fee77b69956896a549f6206fef3685fc51df3ba5aa4c6 | sed -e 's/[{}]/''/g' | awk -v k="text" '{n=split($0,a,","); for (i=1; i<=n; i++) print a[i]}' |egrep '(conf*|total_hashrate)' | sed -e 's/confirmed_rewards/баланс  /g' | sed -e 's/total_hashrate/мощность/g' | tr -d \" | sed -e 's/:/ ----->   /g' :D
<artus> вот такой я извращенец
<andrex> мамашко
<tagezi> это больше на какойнить рудкит или что-то вредоносное похоже )
<artus> не, просто как то лень пока облагораживать
<artus> и вааще я это в 2 часа ночи какого то фига делал
<andrex> бугага
<artus> а, вспомнил, я в коньки его хотел прикрутить, и прикрутил)
<tagezi> :D
<andrex> вот чую я тож такиеже адские конструкции скоро буду в конки впихивать
<tagezi> artus: ты ваще маньяк, то циски в час ночи тоннами грузишь, то скрипты непонятные ваяешь )
<artus> правда у меня в сш-ном скрипте все тот же однострочник, ну фигня ))
<artus> andrex, TEXT
<artus> ${color #ffcb48}wemineltc.com
<artus> $color${execi 100 ~/bin/pool_stats.sh}
<artus> вот вся монструозность в коньках))
<andrex> ну эт понятно
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-06-30_12-29-25_shot.png и скромненько там телепаетцо
<tagezi> странно.. система начала долго грузиться
<tagezi> хотя дополнительных репов не ставил.. как-то с каждым обновлением всё медленее и медленее (
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4PaE0dtCTA
<tagezi> как реклама из времён ссср )
<tagezi> ещё очень странно, у них (финов) много роликов о путишествии на великах начинаются с того как человек накачивает колёса ручным насосом )
<tagezi> http://dou.ua/lenta/articles/language-rating-jan-2013/
<tagezi> украина собирает у себя жабакодеров?
<tagezi> получается 60% рынка на жабу сшрап и пхп )) житница сай-то строения и андройдо-игр )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<MetalThunder> Здравствуйте. У меня проблема. Дело в том, что я ради интереса установил разные рабочие окружения через apt-get install, но удалить их так же не получается. Я прописываю apt-get autoremove, в терминале написано, что удаление проходит успешно, однако пр
<MetalThunder> и выборе пользователя изменить окружение можно на любое из установленных до этого. И оно при этом будет работать. Что делать?
<linxon> apt-get
<linxon> apt-get purge ?
<MetalThunder> секунду, сейчас попробую.
<MetalThunder> "Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<MetalThunder> Построение дерева зависимостей
<MetalThunder> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<MetalThunder> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено."
<linxon> эм...
<MetalThunder> Я тоже заметил, что проблема довольно нетипичная =D
<linxon> andrex: synaptic как? поможет?
<linxon> MetalThunder: ))
<[Raiden]> MetalThunder: попробуй как-то так http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<[Raiden]> linxon: лучше не давать советов если не знаешь зачем команда
<linxon> [Raiden]: угу
<MetalThunder> [Raiden]: я устанавливал не Kubuntu, Xubuntu и т.д, а именно xfce4,  kde и т.д
<linxon> MetalThunder: sudo apt-get purge xfce
<[Raiden]> всёравно попробуй, либо попробуй удалить 1 из ключевых пакетов какой-нить
<MetalThunder> [Raiden]: <[Raiden]> всёравно попробуй, либо попробуй удалить 1 из ключевых пакетов какой-нить
<MetalThunder> Ой
<MetalThunder> Чёрт
<MetalThunder> В общем, не получилось
<MetalThunder> Ничего из этого :D
<MetalThunder> Пакеты не найдены/не установлены
<[Raiden]> тогда придется делать больше телодвижений. Открой синаптик, найди пакет xfce4 и посмотри зависимости в свойствах
<[Raiden]> ну и удаляй чот там есть
<[Raiden]> или не трогай. Место на хдд нынче не такое дефицитное
<MetalThunder> Я просто по советам на корень немного места оставил, большинство на /home
<[Raiden]> ясно. Ну пробуй чистить как я сказал выше и ещё почисть /var/cache/apt
<[Raiden]> ult-j nfv crfxfyyst gfrtns
<[Raiden]> где- там скачанные пкеты
<MetalThunder> Спасибо, чейчас попробую через Synaptic, потом всё остальное.
<[Raiden]> и не все советы одинаково полезны, уменя корень такого размера котоырй нужен для моих нужд + ещё столько же.
<[Raiden]> вообще лучше разбивать так, что бы потом крайне редко переделывать
<MetalThunder> Ну, не то, что бы я крайне мало оставил на корне. 20 Гб там.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<MetalThunder> Я релогнусь, посмотрю, остался ли xfce в списке окружений.
<MetalThunder> Нет, не осталась. Спасибо большое :)
<[Raiden]> MetalThunder: какое де в итоге решил оставить?
<[Raiden]> для справки
<MetalThunder> Unity так и буду пользоваться. Gnome оставлю на всякий случай. И Lubuntu с lxde поставлю в скором времени на второй, слабый ноут :)
<[Raiden]> ясно
 * baronos åxèäíî óëûáàåòñÿ
<ubuntuhelp> baronos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
 * baronos åxèäíî óëûáàåòñÿ :)
<ubuntuhelp> baronos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> ппц какой то))
<baronos> странный клиент)
<[Raiden]> ага
<akaWolf> hello )
<Philipp2007> И вам всем добрый вечер!
<akaWolf> поставил Ubuntu, поставил KDE
<akaWolf> никак не могу заставить работать emerald )
<akaWolf> как это правильно нужно сделать? )
<tagezi> кде?
<akaWolf> да-да, кеды)
<tagezi> сначало поставил убунту, потом поставил кде?
<akaWolf> ну
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> а кубунту ставят только слабаки?
<akaWolf> да а разница?
<akaWolf> я не о том )
<[Raiden]> а  что не так с эмеральдом и зачем надо его заставлять работат ьв кубунте?
<akaWolf> как в кедах заставить работать Compiz + emerald?
<akaWolf> ну всё нормально )
<akaWolf> только я не совсем понимаю
<[Raiden]> не понимаеш ьчто?
<[Raiden]> развей мыслю
<[Raiden]> что бы мы поняли
<akaWolf> поставил ccsm
<tagezi> мы слабаки, нам не понять )
<akaWolf> хоткеи в ccsm не работают )
<akaWolf> и вообще настройки, видимо, не подхватываются
<akaWolf> оттуда
<akaWolf> настройки работают, если настраивать в System Settings
<[Raiden]> в кде свой вм - квин, что бы работали хоткеи прописаныне в ццсм, надо как минимум написать compiz --replace
<[Raiden]> и посмотреть что получится )
<akaWolf> посмотрел
<akaWolf> окошки не двигаются
<akaWolf> )
<[Raiden]> Я бы не советовал это делать, т.к. мой опыт общения с компиз ветки 0.9 очень негативен )
<[Raiden]> оно у меня в сегфолт валится
<akaWolf> а, ну у меня пока не валится, попробовать надо )
<[Raiden]> а релиз вышел последний года 2-3 назад
<akaWolf> будет валиться -- снесу
<akaWolf> emerald красивый-таки декоратор
<tagezi> на ютубе лежит видео кубунту +компич + emerald .. 15 минут блокнот показывают с надписью 32 шрифтом )
<akaWolf> ну ок, гляну )
<Philipp2007> У меня попытка подружить свой ноут с КДЕ тоже не очень удачная была. intel gma4500 немного тупит временами с эфектами. А вот гном3  нормально летает
<akaWolf> если я меняю в настройках Window Manager с KWin на Compiz, то экран мигает, потом окошки становятся без заголовков, потом опять мигает экран и пишется сообщение, что менеджер изменен обратно на KWin
<akaWolf> вот этого я не совсем понимаю )
<akaWolf> если пишу compiz --replace, то заголовки меняются, но окошки не двигаются
<akaWolf> в чем смысл? )
<baronos> это как на запорожец спойлер от феррари поставить и думать, что быстрей поедет и будет симпатичней выглядеть!
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: не подскажешь? )
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: наверное нет. Могу подсказать в другую сторону. Поищи модуль для квина smaragd и сможеш ьиспользовать темы эмеральда  без компиза
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> я пользовал компиз в кде, но эот был 0.8.6
<[Raiden]> и приличное время назад. Тогда всё работало
<akaWolf> а как насчет желейных окошек? )
<[Raiden]> ну в системсеттингс зайди, найди там эффекты и найди
<[Raiden]> в квине окна трястись умеют
<akaWolf> т.е. KWin делает это без KDE?
<akaWolf> ой
<akaWolf> без Compiz(
<akaWolf> *
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0630/h_1372616456_1151938_b275843960.png
<akaWolf> да, это я видел
<akaWolf> и всё это он делает без Compiz?
<[Raiden]> yну да
<akaWolf> там тот же куб )
<baronos> :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDaltYXb14c
<[Raiden]> куб есть, но немного другой. У меня просто как слайды столы меняются + экспо по хоткею и по мышке в  верхний правый угол
<Philipp2007> А какие есть нормальные кейлогеры в линукс? Клавиатура в ноуте видится как юсб. Так что кроме xneur нормально ни кто не перехватывает
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: ну в Compiz крутой куб был )
<[Raiden]> ну согласен, хотя реальной пользы именно от куба в общем-то небыло )
<akaWolf> ну ес-но )
<akaWolf> но круто же!! ))
<[Raiden]> угу. И чесно говоря не понимаю почему гном не использовал компиз для гном3. Ведь он полностью свободен и на превосходит  муттер во многом , несмотря на то что давно не разрабатывается.
<Philipp2007> Почему. Народ приходит и спрашивает а что вообще этот линукс может. А ты раз ему и куб показываешь )) И  как окошки волнами ))
<[Raiden]> наверное уменя понималка плохо работает. В общем. Что касаетяс кде, то они тоже не взяли  компиз, но переписали квин, что бы он стал модульным и некотоыре эффекты были взяты из компиза.
<[Raiden]> тот же экспо и скале почти без изменений
<Philipp2007> Так что ни у кого нет опыта с кейлогерами на линукс?
<[Raiden]> у меня нет
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0630/h_1372617072_3964387_934af14be3.png
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=58832.0 - поройся тут
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо.
<[Raiden]> http://thoughtsdaily.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/how-to-keylogger-in-ubuntu/
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Спасибо. Logkeys не работает с юсб-устройствами. Наверное все таки xneur лучшый вариант
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: ты тут ещё?
<[Raiden]> Я заставил работать компиз в кубунте 13.04
<[Raiden]> вязкие окна , куб и т.д.
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: тут )
<akaWolf> под кедами?
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: ну да, в ccsm я включил  OpenGL , совместимость с кде,  оформление окна (тут надо декоратор заменить на эмеральд) и  переместить окно галку над оставить в разделе windows  management
<[Raiden]> окна задвигались, декорация есть...
<[Raiden]> на сколько это будет юзабельно я не в курсе. Возвращаюсь на квин )
<akaWolf> ну проблема в том, что я тоже делаю так
<akaWolf> и у меня окна не двигаются )
<[Raiden]> переместить окно галку  не поставил
<akaWolf> аа
<akaWolf> да, спасибо )
<akaWolf> и даже emerald работает )
<[Raiden]> хоткеи кажется не пашут, не могу куб вызвать, возможно надо что-то её делать ) может какую-то часть  читающую гномовский гсеттингс грузить
<[Raiden]> а блин, вру, хоткеи пашут, по умолчанию 1 стол был включен )
<akaWolf> а как теперь его по умолчанию прописать?
<akaWolf> в настройках KDE есть, но если я ставлю Compiz, то он обратно его меняет через секунд 10
<akaWolf> хоткеи работают )
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1099862/3a68bb67 :)
<[Raiden]> сча гляну
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: там косяк какой-то. Не появляется диалог подтверждения за 10 сек.
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: я победил установкой опенбокса и выборм его, а потом компиза - так сработало )
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: OpenBox -- сильно )
<[Raiden]> картинка на память, на этом пожалуй всё с компизом. http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0630/h_1372620366_1728514_6d5ef5caf0.png
<akaWolf> а у меня Segmentation Fault как раз вылез сейчас
<akaWolf> чем тебе Компиз так не угодил?
<akaWolf> сейчас уже запустил irssi на tty2 )
<[Raiden]> квин мне удобенй и он больше интегрирован как бы с кде.
<akaWolf> ну насчет интеграции -- ес-но
<[Raiden]> я уже получается 1.5 года ег оиспользую. Не вижу смысла возвращаться на компиз , тем более не ясно как он будет развиваться )
<akaWolf> ясн
<akaWolf> ладно, снофф )
<akaWolf> спс )
<[Raiden]> бб
<Sergey_IT> неизвестно, как и кде будет развиваться
<[Raiden]> это как раз примерно известно
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-23
<nikodmitrui> привет
<nikodmitrui> Есть кто, нужна помощь в настроики.
<tagezi> утра всем
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/06/23/gb/
<aleksei`> добрый день
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> блин, как третья страна мира... раньше нам по таким программам из китая, пакестана, индии.. стран африки ехали, а теперь мы поедим учиться
<[Raiden]> Это означает что у правительства есть понимание в отставании. И соотв шаг хороший.
<[Raiden]> ну или правильный.
<SergeyIT> это вы о чем?
<SergeyIT> ку
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: http://lenta.ru/news/2014/06/23/gb/
<SergeyIT> лучше бы у нас образование подтянули
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40056
<SergeyIT> а то уйму денег потратили на его развал
<SergeyIT> не верю, распилят
<[Raiden]> Я уже пошутил, что надо было называть животными, как у каноникал )
<[Raiden]> 8 ядерный рогатый лось
<[Raiden]> или типа
<SergeyIT> чубайс - лучше звучит
<kyshtynbai> Господа, а вот допустим заблочень порт 25. Юзер может перенастроить почтовый  сервак так, чтобы он посылал почту с другого порта?
<[Raiden]> http://www.baikalelectronics.ru/ - дефейс похоже
<[Raiden]> энг версия не дефейснута http://www.baikalelectronics.ru/index_eng.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux316_radeon_boost&num=2
<[Raiden]> неплохая новость.... Но... 68хх почему-то быстрей чем 79хх в 1 тесте. Это говорит о проблемах.
<[Raiden]> выбрав нвидию и блоб можно надеятся на сравнимую с виндовс производительность, почти на любой модели.
<tagezi> на любой байкал найдётся чвой Селенгинский ЦКК
<tagezi> свой*
<tagezi> у фороникса чо идеи закончились по поводу статей? они уже месяц только и занимаються что карточки тестят )))
<tagezi> поповоду образования.. в россии наука ещё на высоком уровне... только гробят почем зря.. а люди которые гововы вернуться на работы за копьё в россию, скорее из себя ничего не представляют
<tagezi> ну и во всяком случае не создадут научный культурный слой
<SergeyIT> к сожалению уже не на высоком - 2 поколения потеряно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну я даже в нашей помойке встречал очень грамотных преподавателей
<tagezi> реально желающих донести знание.. очень приятно у них учиться...
<SergeyIT> есть отдельные - но общий уровень низкий - в науку то совсем не идут практически - талантливых сразу на хорошую зряплату сманивают
<tagezi> толантливых сразу за границу сманивают.. потому что там дают развиваться.. ну и нормальная зп
<tagezi> ресёчер сразу получает от 2 тыс евро.. а если пишешь статьи, участвуешь в конференциях то зп начинает рости..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иногда бываю на обсуждениях стандартов третьего поколения СПО. Какой же бред....
<SergeyIT> не только... у нас тоже мест хватает, но не в науку - а на западе талантливые часто теряют все
<tagezi> ну, у меня, ребята из мгу и спгу, все за границу уехали.. а те кто не уехал работают продавцами и секретарями.. ибо мозгов нет
<tagezi> и там реально есть возможность заниматься любимым делом, за достойную зп
<tagezi> а у нас чем больше ты работаешь, тем меньше тебя ценят
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/822556
<tagezi> капучино из пакетика =) терморукавицы прилогаються? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: как держать в руках горячий кофе в пакетике?
<[Raiden]> В скафандре )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а пить тогда как? в скафандре
<[Raiden]> выдавливай и ртом лови )) Откуда я знаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если только шлем не одевать
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня много знакомых уехало туда и из них мало кто продвинулся дальше в науке.
<tagezi> может они были не талантливы? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в науке у нас с уважением много работающих все нормально
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не знаю.. у каждого свой опыт, и судить о реальности мы можем только исходя из него.. я пока вижу что толантливые (реально очень умные и желающие работать ребята, занимают хорошие позиции и могут развиваться
<[Raiden]> На Харрисона Форда упала дверь «Тысячелетнего сокола»
<SergeyIT> tagezi, талантливые были многие - но там нужны рабочие лошадки, а сливки снимают местные
<[Raiden]> операцию на ноге сделали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она не пенопластовая разве?
<[Raiden]> ну похоже нет )
<[Raiden]> по словам выше гуглится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://scalemodels.ru/articles/7475-obzor-Fine-Molds-1-72-Millenium-Falcon.html немного про историю сокола есть
<[Raiden]> дисней моег дверь поставить посвежей и потяжелей )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: там похоже про модель которая летала. А людей наверное снимали в другой
<[Raiden]> в 75-76 году было немного плохо с компютерной граффикой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, и про то как вообще строилась модель. большую по маленькой делали
<[Raiden]> ясно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изначально был длинный транспортный вариант
<[Raiden]> Это сча можно снять всё что угодно на голых стенах, а потом дорисовать
<[Raiden]> Это я не знал, спс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом этот концепт использовали для транспорта на котором похищают Лею
<JohnDoe_71Rus> статейка маленькая
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://www.snob.ru/selected/entry/77704
<[Raiden]> Финальная модел ьмне явно больше нравится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Считается, что знаменитый дизайн появился благодаря сочетанию наполовину съеденного гамбургера с оливкой на зубочистке, которые держал Джордж Лукас во время ланча"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, теоретики - это отдельный разговор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: понял только что его наградили. а за что.... нифига не понятно )
<tagezi> да на снобе вообще иногда хрен знает кто пишет )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я про вот это "за комплексный вклад в развитие алгебраической геометрии, гомологической алгебры, теории деформаций, симплектической топологии и динамической системы."
<tagezi> статья вообще помоему пиарит премию, а не человека ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> непонятный набор слов )
<tagezi> аа... ты про это )) учебник математики в руки и читать
<tagezi> лучше бери мгушные, там люди нормально объясняют
<tagezi> кстати, большинство штук только звучат страшно, когда допираешь что это такое обычно вырываеть "А, так это же просто" =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, ардуиной кто нибудь балуется?
<tagezi> в росии ктонибудь вообще балуиться ими? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: наоборот, когда допитаешь думаешь, и нафига было так мудрено называть
<tagezi> ну можно и так ))
<[Raiden]> Я тут на улице встретил человека с powerball и попросил рассказать и попробовать. В общем кисть реально нагружает , понравилось.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://arxiv.org/find/all/1/au:+Kontsevich/0/1/0/all/0/1?per_page=100
<tagezi> если интересно за что
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты про кистивой тренажер?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> мне бы для коленки что-нибудь.. а то скоро поход, а она слабая (
<[Raiden]> возможно не так как штанга или блин на вертящейся трубе. Но нагрузка есть
<[Raiden]> tagezi: приседания, велик?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: артроз в фазе обострения.. так что прямая нагрузка противопоказана
<[Raiden]> тогда нагибашся, кладешь ладони на колени и делаеш ькруговые движения. Или велосипед лежа на спине )
<[Raiden]> а ваще я не врач.
<[Raiden]> движения полусогнутыми ногами, руками как бы помогаеш ьили массируеш ьколен
<[Raiden]> о
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xYAlzcx4WlI#t=86 - как-то так.
<[Raiden]> китайцы примерно так же разминаются, только пораслабленней и поактивней )
<wan-man> Приобретаю ноутбук HP ProBook 455 G1, кто-нибудь Ubuntu на нем использовал, проблемы были? Особенно интересно как использовалось ПО Skype (в части работы встроенного микрофона и камеры) и Blender (в части производительности в Cycles render). Буду признателен, ес
<SergeyIT> у меня знакомый белой сирень лечил - эффективно
<SergeyIT> *ю
<[Raiden]> wan-man: 2.3 кг не такое уж мобильное устройство +  3д рендеринг штука ресурсоемкая. Может лучше десктоп?
<[Raiden]> или надо возить куда-то?
<[Raiden]> ещё могу добавить , что процессоры амд имеют  относительно интел повышенный температурный режим и пониженную производительность.
<wan-man> Raiden: десктоп жена аккупировала и сын маленький спит рядом, особо не по работаешь, а ноут позволит в другую комнату уходить
<[Raiden]> wan-man: понятно
<wan-man> Raiden: по производительности AMD наслышан, денег в обрез, поэтому сыграл на стоимости проца, чтобы дискретная получше была
<SergeyIT> если сын маленький - не проблема, а вот с женой - хуже (
<tagezi> у HP не всегда качественная проработка материнок..нужно смотреть конкретно
<wan-man> tagezi: HP ProBook 455 G1 - нужно еще конкретнее?
<[Raiden]> Дискретная да, у амд получше. Но относительно линукс, лучше найти кого-то с такой же видеокартой и спросить как оно работает с открытым дарйверм. Т.к. вероятность глюков  каких-либо с закрытым от амд  довольно велика.
<wan-man> SergeyIT: у моего сына очень повышенная чувствительность к окружающей среде )))
<tagezi> wan-man: фото материнки нашёл?
<SergeyIT> wan-man, дети быстро адаптируются
<wan-man> tagezi: это ноут, не думаю, что по частям их часто продают и они пользуются отдельно большим спросом
<[Raiden]> Ну если надо\хочетя перемещаться, пусть будет ноут )
<wan-man> SergeyIT: согласен, но здесь скопилось все в одно, на курсы всё же логичнее будет с собой возить ноут ;)
<SergeyIT> это да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотря для чего жена десктоп окупировала. купить неттоп и прицепить его к телеку
<SergeyIT> а мне дома нетбука хватает )
<wan-man> SergeyIT: мне тоже хватало ноута, пока он не представился, теперь вот новый покупаю, чтобы производительность в домашних условиях не упала
<[Raiden]> нетбука еле-еле хватает на ифейс ос и веб. А чел хочет блендером баловаться.
<[Raiden]> да и то , не на кажыдй веб хватит, вдруд хд видео попадётся )
<wan-man> JohnDoe_71Rus: что под неттопом понимается?
<[Raiden]> опечатки, кино в фоне...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wan-man: что нить маленькое, для жены
<SergeyIT> хд тянет, а вот фулхд - нет
<wan-man> Raiden: мой старый ноут в разы ниже по производительности был, конечно феерические картины в Blender не сделаешь, но для преподавания курсов больше чем достаточно было, с этим думаю должно быть в разы лучше
<[Raiden]> неттоп в своей изначальной форме , был нетбуком в неноутбучном корпусе. А счечас это класс мелких компов, включая и и5\и7 процессоры. Довольно неудобные для расширяемости носителями или памятью.
<wan-man> JohnDoe_71Rus: если правильно понял по HDMI  к телеку?
<tagezi> HP ProBook 455 G1 в разной комплектации может быть, кстати
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. и безпроводную мышь/клаву
<tagezi> и чипсет там разный может быть
<wan-man> tagezi: http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/867053/ вот тот который заказал
<SergeyIT> главная проблема, как уже говорили - это видеокарта - лучше проверить в магазине с лайва хотя бы. Может быть  и перегрев и еще что
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: известный Mac mini неттоп как есть
<wan-man> JohnDoe_71Rus: МАК по цене не мой уровень
<[Raiden]> wan-man: судя по слухам, 7ххх радеоны уже поддерживаются открытым драйвером, так что может и сойдёт ) Сам я так скептически ск этому отношусь, т.к. у меня когда-то был радеон ,  давно правда, лет 6 назад.
<[Raiden]> И в линуксе это было мучение.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wan-man: http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/computers/?available=1&f=a:1:{i:0;s:11:%22790_2nettop%22;} Mak mini просто как пример
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, наверное можно и так назвать )
<wan-man> Raiden: вот и я вчера заказал, а сегодня на форумы залез, а там не очень лестное пишут про открытые драйвера для линуска, хорошо что посты все 2013 года были, вот надеюсь
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], никаких мучений с радеонами не было, а с нвидиа есть
<[Raiden]> по мне так само название неттоп уже означает, что это не связан ос эпл. Мак мини просто аналогочиная идея.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: у меня было, а с нвидией нет.
<tagezi> wan-man: ну, чипсет не указан.. так что тёмная лошадка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wan-man: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux316_radeon_boost&num=2
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: были программы котоыре не работали то с 1 драйвером, то с другим. Глюки в ифейсе,  глюки с видео и т.д. Я даже писал скрипт для быстрой смены блоба и  открытого. Что бы использовать то одно, то другое.
<[Raiden]> И с заменой на нвидию просто сразу всё работает со скоростью сравнимой в виндовс.
<wan-man> JohnDoe_71Rus: насколько увидел к телеку по VGA цепляется
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]:  у меня нуво сегодня упало
<[Raiden]> правда, сейчас открытый драйвер другой для радеонов и блоб наверное для части можделей сильно переписан. Может быть уже не так печально.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: а я не пользуюсь нуво.
<[Raiden]> не вижу смысла, использовать драйвер котоырй пишут реверсинженерингом, когда производитель поставляет свой высококачественный.
<SergeyIT> а я на свободных
<wan-man> JohnDoe_71Rus: по ссылке с тестами смотрю пролетает видеокарта, конечно результаты не мобильный видеокарт но всё же
<SergeyIT> так у меня gf6200, старенькая
<wan-man> прямо интересно стало как будет, USB с ubuntu desktop amd64 уже создал, буду сегодня ставить, потестю завтра обязательно отпишусь что получилось
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: для 6200 есть легаси ветка драйвера.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wan-man: http://habrahabr.ru/post/128733/ неттоп с hdmi. короче зависит от того что хочешь поменять. себе ноут или у жены десктоп отобрать
<[Raiden]> нвидия всё поддерживает начиная гф2мх
<[Raiden]> начиная с
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то можно вообще miniPC на arm и туда линух или андроид оставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно arm всякие фермы вконтакте не потянут
<wan-man> JohnDoe_71Rus: мини брать бессмысленно, нужна максимально возможная в цене производительность и мобильность для транспортировки, а у жены отбирать десктоп, так не мобильности не будет да еще и неттоп покупать+видеокарту на десктоп, не сильно д
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: предлагаешь блендер гонять на приставке к тв  или вы уже что-то другое обсуждаете?
<wan-man> кстати про Blender если кто из присутствующих использует, на каком у вас это железе работает, ОС однозначно определена )
<wan-man> Raiden: да нет, всё это и обсуждаем
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> неизвестно какая будет производительность и проблемы на арм. Уж лучше этот ноут на амд, опять же , там скорее всего будет выход на тв, если надо.
<[Raiden]> чиста моё имхо )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: МОжет быть, с учетом открытого драйвера, радеон и более безпроблемный. Осоюенн оесли нужен просто вывод на устройство вывода ифейса. Без декодирования видео, без использования всей производительности в 3д и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Н овот для старых видеокарт совсем не факт, что это так. Может ровестник гф 6200 ещё ничего, а более древнее ... Может вооще работать не на radeonhd , а другом драйвере.
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд лучшее решение, хорошая поддержка о тпроизводителя, даже если она закрытая.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насколько помню, radeonhd включил в себя radeon. вместе с поддержкой всего древнего
<[Raiden]> мб, я перестал следить
<[Raiden]> но включил, ещё не значит, что для тех видеокар тс тех пор появились какие-либо улучшения. Могло даже хуже стать.
<[Raiden]> ладно, много текста получается. Просто я скетптически отношусь к работе видеокар традеон в лине. )  И в целом это можно не учитывать.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: nvidia-304  есть в офиц репах 14.04 , с поддержкой всех вариантов 6200
<SergeyIT> знаю )
<delister_> Всем привет
<delister_> ребят у меня такая проблема http://s018.radikal.ru/i513/1406/bd/4f4287d8182b.jpg
<delister_> указатель превращается вот в это когда наводишь на карту
<delister_> ubuntu 12.02
<delister_> можно как-то исправить ?
<[Raiden]> есть вероятность что это баг в драйвере видео.
<wan-man> delister_: это в чем такое наблюдается? с другого браузера не пробовали войти?
<delister_> это chrome
<delister_> в ff также
<[Raiden]> если дей кроме моей не будет, тогда можно попробовать найди другую версию драйвера или обновиться до 14.04
<[Raiden]> идей
<wan-man> Raiden: хорошая идея ))
<delister_> а 14.04 это LTS ?
<delister_> я еще заметил что у меня это появилось после того как я вторую видюху поставил и второй монитор подключил
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> Попробуй где-нить ещё спросить, может быть на форуме
<[Raiden]> да, лтс
<[Raiden]> правда там уже юнити\гном3 будет, вместо гном2
<delister_> а еще вопрос уже был релиз или она еще сырая ? (14.04)
<delister_> я просто пару месяцев назад ставил много было проблем еще с ней...
<[Raiden]> Ну, мне сложно коментировать. На моем железе и с мои де  нет каких-либо проблем кроме специфичных для кде.
<[Raiden]> начни с поиска овтета где-то ещё, а там будет видно )
<delister_> ясно, спасибо)
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта кстати?
<delister_> одна встроенная не знаю точно по-моему ati, а вторая старенький geforce тоже точно не знаю)
<[Raiden]> неплхо бы выяснить какая используется и версию драйвера , перед отсылом инфы куда-нить ещё
<[Raiden]> и для гугления можно использовать
<delister_> [Raiden], а не подскажешь, куда можно картинку залить что бы на форум можно было добавить ссылку ?
<delister_> а то все время запрещенный ресурс)
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru попробуй
<delister_> во подошло, спасибо)
<tagezi> вроде в правилах форума ресурсы были перечисленны
<Guest1599> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40066
<[Raiden]> Quick news update for Audacious (audio player) fans: it looks like the Audacious developers aren't very happy with all the changes happening in GTK3 lately and they've decided to switch back to GTK2 starting with the next major release (3.6).
<Sergey_IT> гном умирает
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-24
<dmial> Приветствую, уважаемые! Помогите советом, пож. В последней ubuntu нет группы wheel по умолчанию, а в доках по установке пакета fidoip чётко написано, что нужно добавить пользователя fido в группу wheel. Я немного пораскинул мозгами :-) и добавил его в группу sudo. Вроде
<dmial> всё работает, но - правильно ли? :-)
<delister_> Всем привет, хочу сделать отдельный архив каждой директории внутри определенной директории)
<delister_> что-то типа такого: find  -maxdepth 1 -type d | tar -cf
<delister_> как только задать имя каждому архиву по имени пакуемой папки :
<delister_> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimg.org/image/d94gi0blt/ тынденс продвигает снос винды?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40069
<[Raiden]> они сделали работу через гстример
<[Raiden]> это крайне печально. На том же мкв затык.
<[Raiden]> лучше бы его никогда не придумали, тогда бы кде использовало xine
<tagezi> [Raiden]: становись разрабом.. пихай свои идеи
<[Raiden]> нет уж
<tagezi> английский вроде знаешь, что к чему то же есть мнение...
<tagezi> ну хотя бы участвую в обсуждеиях проекта
<[Raiden]> Голосоните за баг кому не лень или сами попробуйте https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mediacenter/+bug/1310077
<wan-man> Добрый день, по вчерашнему обсуждению, говорил что обязательно отпишусь Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit +  Ноутбук HP ProBook 455 G1. В общем поставил систему, всё работает из коробки, единственной проприетарный драйвер на видеокарту установил. Скайп норм, Blender доста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот, а ты боялся
<wan-man> я немного переживал за то, чтобы работать можно было в необходимом мне ПО без проблем и глюков
<[Raiden]> Уж лучше переживать до покупки чем после )
<wan-man> уже добавил информацию по ноуту в списки совместимости http://u.to/Qq4cCA
<wan-man> на ubuntu.ru в смысле
<wan-man> [Raiden]: это уж точно
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 ресурс на тему. http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<[Raiden]> не знаю правд аможно ли туда добавить модель
<[Raiden]> вроде можно, можеш ьпополнить список )
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> никто не сталкивался с отсутствием звука в последнем (4.3) скайпе под убунтой 14.04 ?
<teddyp1cker> в упор не видит аудиоустройств - http://imgur.com/KALjEsi
<piyavking> проба
<artemz> +
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0624/h_1403630530_6564342_ec95d0d730.jpeg
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], угонщики?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40074
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, МС рекламируешь?
<tagezi> нет ))
<tagezi> но то что они перешли на андройд интересно.. они и сами понимают что винда говно?
<Sergey_IT> андроид не лучше
<[Raiden]> Вчем чего-то не нравится.
<[Raiden]> с*
<[Raiden]> Я на андройд с симбиана перешел и моя радость не знает границ.
<[Raiden]> Виндовс мобильный не доводилось использовать и не рассматирвал как вариант для покупки, просто не нравится идея метро
<Sergey_IT> на работе через вайфай с телефона никуда не войти - прокси (
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> у меня есть адаптер, работает как точка доступа когда надо - никаких проблем. Где бесплатный вифи - тоже.
<Sergey_IT> андроид 4.0.3 (и меньше) - забыли про прокси
<[Raiden]> у меня 4.1.2 , но покупал с 3.7.х )
<[Raiden]> 4.0 как-т омимо меня прошло
<Sergey_IT> 4.1 может и добавили, но для моего это обновление недоступно
<tagezi> я помню у меня была машинка в детстве, такая на колёсиках, её нужно было катать рукой и "биби " кричать.. папа как-то купил на дистонцеонном управлении.. отмашинки провод шёл, и на конце пультик... моей рабости придела не было... но "биби" всё равно
<tagezi> приходилось кричать самому
<Sergey_IT> а ты через прокси ходил?
<[Raiden]> неа.
<tagezi> вот так и ваши симбианы с андройдами.. ку да им до нормальной системы то?
<[Raiden]> пусть вифи роутер или комп с адаптером ходит через прокси
<Sergey_IT> да это и не системы - игрушки
<[Raiden]> а на мобилку просто раздается
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Sergey_IT> в роутере прокси нет
<[Raiden]> значит всё решается адаптером  к компу и если винда, програмкой VirtualRouterPlus , если линукс , то hostapd
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> а может еще сервер купить чтобы с телефона в инет лазать? Это дебилизм ОС
<Sergey_IT> я понимаю, из ДОСа  не могу во внешнюю сеть выйти, а тут (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: если есть рут, можно сделать без вложений, доустановкой софта.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере браузер получится пустить через прокси точно )
<[Raiden]> Ну и... ещё я думаю что можно купить всё что угодно, что бы решить задачу. Надо сервер - значит сервер :)
<[Raiden]> главное что бы удобно было.
<Sergey_IT> проще - игнорировать
<Sergey_IT> и не рекламировать недооси
<tagezi> [Raiden]: можно просто генту собрать.. или дебиан поставить в таком случае
<[Raiden]> на телефон?
<tagezi> ещё в 2006 ставили, на нокии с симбианом
<Sergey_IT> или написать что-нибудь свое )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: У меня нет таких проблем.  И сам я их создавать не собираюсь. Поэтому буду рекламировать что нравится.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тогда у этого устройства будет недостатков как у смартфона, ощутимо больше, чем с андройдом.
<tagezi> ты пробовал?
<[Raiden]> Я - нет, но я уверен. Врятли я смогу трек гпс со статистикой писат ьпод дебиан
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> http://cache7.static.itmages.ru/3cd6a1ab6de0b0145fd8d364b2406ad230bcab83.jpg - смотрите как птицы офигели. Я стоял яблоко ел.
<Sergey_IT> хотя убунту скатывается туда же
<tagezi> ну, да.. воловина виндузятников считает что линух не имеет окон
<[Raiden]> дебиан точно не имеет программ для смартфона с тачскрином хорошим.
<tagezi> ты пробовал? нет, но я уверен.. почему.. ну потому что я так считаю.
<[Raiden]> или просто я с такими не знаком.
<[Raiden]> и поэтому мнение менять не буду )
<tagezi> да ради бога.. живи хромым, пользуйся тем что тебе втюхали
 * tagezi локализацией заниматься
<[Raiden]> У меня как раз работает всё.
<tagezi> ушёл* )
<[Raiden]> с чего же я хромой
<Sergey_IT> и много лишнего
<[Raiden]> в убунте мне не нужно как минимум 5-7тысяч пакетов или больше.
<[Raiden]> стоит ли их удалить, вот в чем вопрос.
<[Raiden]> вообще согласен, но в случае андройда довольно легко получить рут и почистить
<[Raiden]> в других современных ос для смартфонов это может быть более проблематично, если вообще возможно.
<Sergey_IT> можно, конечно... но это ненормально... и так сейчас много где
<[Raiden]> да всегда так было. И на сименсе и на нокии с симбой, было то что я заменял другим софтом или вообще не пользовался.
<[Raiden]> ну, не всё так печально ) В том же андройде можно поставить лаунчер умеющий скрывать выбраныне программы и можно даже не чистить ничего.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], поставил 304 драйвер, после очередного падения нуво
<[Raiden]> если c хидерами пакет стоит без версии, то они будут приходить с ядрами и всё будет собираться само при обновлении.
<[Raiden]> это единственная проблема котоаря у меня была в ближайшые пару лет
<[Raiden]> шие*
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим...
<aleksander_> привет
<aleksander_> !D1smaY
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='D1smaY'
<aleksander_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tagezi> блин, локализация это жесть, надеюсь меня больше этим не будут просить заниматься (
<tagezi> доыига нелогичностей тянется уже годами.. и фиг концы найдёшь
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], теперь разрешение в консоли 640х480 (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: а.. это да, фреймбуфер отменили в пользу какойто фигни прям в ядре, для открытых дров.
<[Raiden]> Можно донастроить
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Я тут себе цианоген поставил на побаловаться на телефон, там ест ьнастройка про прокси.
<[Raiden]> где-то 2 года прошло до создания безглючного нефиц циана под мою модель )
<SergeyIT> меня это особо не волнует - но важен принцип - должно быть и работать
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> тут должно быть про консоль
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ну, они исправились, 4.0 можно считать устаревшим.
<SergeyIT> у меня новее не ставится
<[Raiden]> китайца покупал?
<[Raiden]> если будешь апгрейдить, рекомундую что-то популярное. К ним если и забудет производитель, всегда есть аосп, цианоген и т.д.
<SergeyIT> китайца
<SergeyIT> меня устраивает )
<[Raiden]> ну понятно, привыкаешь.
<[Raiden]> какая модель
<SergeyIT> huawei u8800pro
<SergeyIT> > 2 лет уже
<[Raiden]> а.. ну хуа это хороший китаец )
<[Raiden]> есть неофиц прошивка циан 4.4.2
<[Raiden]> 4.4.3 ищется на 4pda , я перед шитьем таких вещей делаю 2 бекапа, в титаниум бэкап и через рекавери cwm
<Displacer> привет
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Displacer> у кого-нибудь есть ноутбуки acer с убунтой и в частности Acer ASPIRE E1-572G? вообще как там с поддержкой железа?
<Displacer> вообще означает ли то, что производитель поставляет ноут с линуксом, что железо там 100% совместимо?
<Sergey_IT> так быстрее https://www.google.ru/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&q=acer%20aspire%20e1-572g%20ubuntu
<[Raiden]> привет, не знаю. Если сам поедешь покупать, возьми флэшку для проверки с убунтой )
<Displacer> [Raiden], там уже стоит насколько я понимаю убунта, заказывать собираюсь через инет
<[Raiden]> ну, тогда наверное ок )
<Sergey_IT> не факт - пример - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=246013.0
<Sergey_IT> и комплектация может отличаться
<Displacer> по ссылке какая-то аццкая жесть с этой лилей8888, если правда
<Displacer> 5 часов в сервисе
<Displacer> чтобы систему откатить :)
<Sergey_IT> такие спецы
<Sergey_IT> 100% совместимость - это в теории, в практике - нереально
<Sergey_IT> даже для виндоуз
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ну как бы, под виндовс железо сертификацию проходит
<[Raiden]> нормальное
<[Raiden]> Интересно, они откатывали со спец дистра или с офиц. 12.04.
<Sergey_IT> ага - а потом для новой вин - отказ в поддержке
<[Raiden]> есл и последнее то всё должно работать. Единсвенное, я бы личн овыбрал ноут с интел+нвидия. Н оя возможно тут один такой. )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: в винде всё несколько проще. Некотоырй актуальный софт может даже в хп работать.
<[Raiden]> а в висте и вин так подавно
<[Raiden]> не обязательно деркагться со сменой версии.
<Sergey_IT> там не указан тип нота - но я глянулЮ сертевицированы dell на 12.04, 12.04.1
<Sergey_IT> для убунту .0, .1 можно считать разные дистры
<Displacer> нвидию нахрен, свободные драйвера самые отстойные
<tagezi> сертификация железа.. поддержка программ.. мс умалчивает, что поддержка програм кроме ультимтум 90 дней )
<tagezi> вчера только звонили в тех подержку по мс офису )
<tagezi> так что про совместимость железа на винде на 100% это блаблабла
<[Raiden]> Ну, если цель не использовать хороший драйвер, а использовать конкретно свободный, то пожалуй нвидию не стоит брать.
<Displacer> [Raiden], хз как можно назвать драйвер хорошим, если он не поддерживает KMS
<[Raiden]> мне реальная консоль нужна крайне редко , а в гуи всегда родное разрежение. И какая мне разница через kms или нет
<[Raiden]> главное что функционал железа поддерживается сполна и скорость такая какая должна быть. Это ощутимо важнее поддержки kms
<[Raiden]> для меня
<[Raiden]> Может не патриотично, но такое моё мнение. Имею право высказать )
<Displacer> новое ядро не поставить с нвидией, надо ждать, пока она соизволит
<Displacer> так и будешь с дырой 0-day сидеть месяц :)
<Displacer> амд-шный свободный драйвер уже сейчас даёт процентов 80 от блоба
<Displacer> ну а интел, понятное дело, 100% :)
<[Raiden]> в убунте обычно не обновляется версия ядра. Приходят патченое текущее для этой версии дистра
<[Raiden]> у меня лично сча 3.15, не дефолтное. И тоже пробелм нет
<[Raiden]> ок, пусть будет радеон. )
<Sergey_IT> то то после обновления ядра дрова барахлить начинают
<Sergey_IT> я опять нуво поставил - надоело бороться с проприетарными
<Displacer> нуво кстати неплохо тоже развивается
<Displacer> там одна проблема осталась серьезная - динамическая смена частоты
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: и в чем же заключалось барахление?
<Sergey_IT> в Х и консоли картинка сдвинута ~8 мм
<Sergey_IT> по горизонтали
<[Raiden]> аналоговый разъем на мониторе?
<Sergey_IT> да
<[Raiden]> это настраивается монитором и драйвером вроде тоже. Н олучший способ - избавиться.
<[Raiden]> с некоторой вероятностью ты мог что-то подстроить под нуво, когда-то )
<[Raiden]> хотя кто тебя знает
<[Raiden]> используй что нравится.
<drfits> вы про что?
<Sergey_IT> монитором не получается, а возиться не хочется
<[Raiden]> drfits: про пользователя котоырй любит проблемное железо.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> не проблемное - а старое
<Sergey_IT> в 10.04 работало отлично
<Sergey_IT> у дрфитса проблемы
<[Raiden]> Возможно, просто так сложилось, что мне попался неплохой вариант железа, поэтмоу я просто не понимаю части проблем , связаных с нвидией.
<[Raiden]> я только со своим железом в основном имею дело. По крайней мере в лине.
<Sergey_IT> я тоже - и проблем не было с амд
<[Raiden]> Но на чужих ресурсах ,я обычно вижу пробллемы от других фирм. )
<Sergey_IT> ну кроме радеона 9200, который и заменил на нвидиа
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/06/25/acm/
<Sergey_IT> а толку то? Своей ОС у нас нет, а медалькой это не заменишь
<[Raiden]> нужно писать не только ос, в общем-то. Да может и не нужна нам своя. Мне не кажется хорошей идеей если в каждой стране будет своя. Пусть лучше равивают линукс.
<Sergey_IT> так я не против линукса - дист надо свой на его основе
<[Raiden]> ну, вообще немного есть. Роса та же.
<Sergey_IT> так надо нормальную раскрутить (а не пилить бабло)
<drfits> все так и думают - сейчас именно мы запилим нормальную ОС
<drfits> вот и получается, что 100500 недопиленых ОС в мире линупса
<drfits> и всё, что обычно предлагают : не требовательная к ресурсам система, быстрая, красивая и бла-бла-бла
<Sergey_IT> на то бабло, что распилили, давно можно было команду и дистр купить и его развивать
<drfits> но юзерам это всё до фонаря, пользователю от системы нужен всего-лишь софт
<drfits> да юзеру обычному пофиг на то, что там в системе, ему нужен браузер, плеер, который понимает русские тэги и без плясок с бубном работает
<[Raiden]> посложней конечно, но типа того )
<drfits> нафига дистры и прочая муйня, нужен софт
<drfits> софт - который не слетает по вторникам и четвергам, а по пятницам и воскресеньям нужно нажимать вот эту кнопочку, а потом править этот конфиг
<Sergey_IT> чтобы безопасное иметь везде, то свой дистр нужен
<drfits> ну будет у тебя свой дистр и что?
<drfits> откуда деньги на него брать?
<Sergey_IT> так их уже не раз выделяли
<drfits> есть проекты - бесперспективные, линукс дистрибутивы как-раз из этих проектов
<drfits> они постоянно будут наполовину рабочие для юзера как десктоп
<drfits> сервера не беру в пример )
<[Raiden]> Тут можно сказать, что... Линукс таким и останется. Количество дистров может даже возрастёт.
<drfits> число дистров будет увеличиваться т.к. будут постоянно появляться покорители эвереста "сейчас запилим свой дистр и им будут все пользоваться"
<Sergey_IT> основных - не очень
<[Raiden]> арч основной или нет? на его основе уже штук 5 найдётся.
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Based_Distributions_%28Active%29_%28Русский%29
<drfits> да, есть линупс решения, которыми на десктопе все пользуются, например Акронис для дисков
<drfits> или старый партишн мэйджик
<[Raiden]> )
<drfits> но это всего-лишь прога на дистре
<[Raiden]> не , мейджик не на линуксе
<drfits> я думал на нём )
<drfits> где можно скачать книги пачкой как на флибусте бесплатно?
<drfits> надо бабушке на книжку залить новых книг, а найти бесплатный сайт не могу
<drfits> по-штучно задолбёт 500 книг качать
<[Raiden]> я видел срезы с какого-то сайта, гигов 30-50 книг. На 1 из треккеров
<tagezi> амазон не плохой сайт.. тоже позволяет пачками скачивать
<tagezi> правда не бесплатно )
<[Raiden]> я вот тоже думаю, нужна мне читалка для книг отдельная или нет
<drfits> у меня есть срез такой 50гб, но там 2008 год
<drfits> я купил бабушке Nook с подсветкой когда в штаты в командировку ездил - классная вещь
<drfits> себе купил без подсветки простую читалку PocketBook 624 - после нука это УГ
<[Raiden]> а в чем отличие?
<[Raiden]> ну, что конкретно не понравилось? кроме подсветки
<Sergey_IT> а бабушка сама не может найти, что ей почитать хочется?
<drfits> нук переходит в спящий режим, потом за секунду включается, это же поделие - выключается вообще
<drfits> если не выключишь - садится быстро
<drfits> бабушка еле научилась в свои 78 лет как открывать книжки
<drfits> просто в этом покетбуке есть спящий режим, но какой-то не экономный
<drfits> нук неделю лежит и норм, этот же покетбук по батарее видно, что разряжается
<[Raiden]> ок
<drfits> я за киндл от амазона )
<drfits> в штатах он стоит не дорого, у нас же в беларуси 250 :(
<drfits> почему такие цены (((
<drfits> ладно, пошёл я спать, всеп порносноф
<Sergey_IT> мазохист?
<[Raiden]> сн
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-26
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> а есть программисты знакомые с плазмой и кде? Хочу плазмойд показывающий фотку дня я яндекс фоток. Типа фоторамки.
<[Raiden]> напишите кто-нибудь
<SergeyIT> с моим железом плазма отдыхает
<[Raiden]> Эволюция такая штука... Когда старое должно уступать место новому.  У меня тоже старый комп, 2009 года, слегка обновленный. И я хочу ещё пламойдов навесить.
<[Raiden]> более старое просто ест ьсмысл давно поменять
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> Хотя бы что бы как програмист идти в ногу со временем ))
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Хотя... Некоторым как-то удаётся с этим работать с минимумом ресурсов. ) https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/10602582
<SergeyIT> я и так в ногу со временем иду - свистелки не нужны, а без них производительности хватает
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> А мне вот бывают нужны. Я хочу видеть лучшее фото дня на столе сразу после включения компа.
<Anton2d> а может банальныс скриптом его тырить и ложить на обои раб стола ? А через некоторое время удалять и возвращать какое стоит
<[Raiden]> можно )
<Anton2d> и никаких плазмоговноидов... ;)
<[Raiden]> но как бы, у меня уже есть фоторамка с фоткой дня от flikr , я хотел рядом от яндекса такую же )
<Anton2d> Исходники фоторамки той может распотрошить
<[Raiden]> я думаю что смогу сам сделать с помощью conky и баша. Чужие исходники врятли пойму.
<artemz> >2009
<artemz> >старый
<artemz> у меня 2002 года компьютер, даже pci-e порта нет и сата
<[Raiden]> artemz: врятли это хорошо, если речь не про музей.
<Anton2d> Смотря какие задачи.. у меня тоже старьё ддр2, атлон-х4
<[Raiden]> да, пожалуй.
<artemz> [Raiden]: я и не говорю, что хорошо. при моей зп купить что-то более свежее просто нереально. но суть в том, что комп 2009 года это далеко ещё не старьё
<[Raiden]> Ну, я сказал тоже самое почти, записав в старьё всё что старее.
<[Raiden]> мне нужно найти людей у которых совпадают задачи и есть познания в области программирования ) попробую какой-нибудь форум типа линуксфорум )
<[Raiden]> Либо измой буду осваивать qml для подобных нужд )
<[Raiden]> зимой
<[Raiden]> атлоны х4 были и посведей чем мой комп.
<[Raiden]> у меня 2 ядра. Кде нормально вращается.
<[Raiden]> ж*
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9809/1623550.13/0_95f89_8ecab375_orig в общем хочу видеть что-то похожее )
<[Raiden]> /me убежал.
<Scrimmer> Никто не знает, можно както свернуть виртуальную машину в VirtualBox в трей на убунте?
<Scrimmer> А то постоянно открытое окно немного.. мешает
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: сомневаюсь. Могу предложить перенести окно на другой стол и настроить таскбар показыавть только окна с текущего.
<Scrimmer> о!, а ведь точно
<[Raiden]> правда я не знаю, есть ли такая возможность в юнити.
<[Raiden]> вероятность 50на50
<Scrimmer> ну, при Alt + Tab его нету
<Scrimmer> только висит на панельке, а так все нормально
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: спс за идею
<[Raiden]> нп, я убежал часа на 2-3 )
<Anton2d> У меня именно так. ВМ на втором раб столе, переключаюсь туда и обратно хоткеями
<Anton2d> Даже мышехоткеями сделал ктрл+шифт+буттон4 или буттон5 ;)
<Anton2d> там машина в фулскрине
<Scrimmer> Anton2d: у меня рабочие столы на Win + 1. 2. 3. 4 и т.п.
<Anton2d> ну тоже вариант, только вм блокирует шоркаты некоторые, поэтому я подругому сделал
<Anton2d> что бы не жать дополнительно хост кей
<Scrimmer> ну такое не блокирует
<Anton2d> а вин, да.. не блокирует.
<Scrimmer> удобно, на 1ом мониторе бразуер, на втором в первом рабочем столе виртуалка с ФШ, во втором рабочем столе редактор
<Scrimmer> и всё, шуруешь себе и нормас
<Anton2d> то же и у меня, но на втором монике, чат и мелочи всякие
<Ravya> посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой-нить стабильный sock прокси на убунту
<artemz> Ravya: боюсь показаться слишком очевидным, но как насчёт squid?
<Ravya> squid может создать sock прокси, или он только для http прокси?
<artemz> Ravya: и socks и http он поддерживает
<artemz> Ravya: ну настройка конечно относительно нетривиальная, но руководств в сети полно
<Scrimmer> Ниукого проблем не было с отображением в Ubuntu Unity, где кадры были несинхронизированны и в видео/быстром скролле появлялись полосы?
<[Raiden]> нвидия?
<[Raiden]> Если нет, то не знаю. У нвидии бывают полосы на видео, кажется зовётся tearing.
<[Raiden]> возможно есть смысл погуглить по этому слову.
<[Raiden]> скайп новый получше? стоит обновлять до 4.3?
<[Raiden]> parom player http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0626/h_1403804301_4257258_4a8098d34d.png
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: стоит
<Scrimmer> интерфейс обновили нормально
<Scrimmer> уведомления получше
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtWm-S4hUC8#t=2872
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-27
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) alpha-1 released!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в каком году у них буквы закончатся?
<tagezi> как только каноникал разорится
<itsn0tme> кто-нибудь занимался кастомизацией установщика? подскажите, пожалуйста, человеческий мануал по процессу редактирвоания, а то найти толкового ничего не могу =(
<sveta> itsn0tme, добрый день, я не знаю, что такое кастомизация установщика
<itsn0tme> sveta, настройка процесса установки
<sveta> оксюморон
<itsn0tme> окей: хотелось бы сделать чтобы установка проходила автоматом, не задавая ни единого вопроса
<tagezi> dd?
<tagezi> а хоть расчерчивать диски всёравно придуться
<tagezi> придёться
<tagezi> почему народ хочет кнопку "сделать мне хорошо"? веть в итоге мозг разжижаеться
<itsn0tme> -_- не придётЬся. разметку диска можно сделать, например, каким-нибудь скриптом. если вы не заметили, то в стандартном установщике ubuntu есть пункт "использовать весь диск"
<itsn0tme> дело в том, что кнопки "сделать вам хорошо" тоже быть не должно. только Install ubuntu. со стандартными заранее прописанными настройками (логин/пасс, сеть, и, вы не поверите, даже разметкой диска)
<tagezi> а вконце синий экран с сылкой на учебник по линуксу.. да, согласен )
<itsn0tme> гмм... а вы не с ЛОР'а? гг
<itsn0tme> и да, синие экраны уже даже в шиндошсе не вылетают, наверное
<tagezi> не, я не с лора, я с земли ))
<tagezi> не понимаю вот чего.. полно дистров в которых установку можно организовать скриптом, причем описано всё пошагам.. зачем выбирать дистр с гуями при установке?
<sveta> вылетают и сейчас, у меня вот утречком у одного человека вылетел
<tagezi> разница будет только в том что убунту будет в итоге больше глючить
<sveta> я не очень понимаю текущий обсуждаемый вопрос: установка серверной убунты наверное легко скриптуется, десктопная на это просто не рассчитана
<sveta> потом на серверной ставится упаковка ubuntu-desktop и работает
<tagezi> а там ядра теперь одинаковые стоят?
<sveta> я думаю, да, но я такой профан
<tagezi> как и все мы )
<tagezi> всё знает господь бог, остальные имеют мнение
<sveta> я и в бога не верю, больше в трудолюбие и документацию
<itsn0tme> 1) я не говорил, что нужен дистр с гуями 2) об этом и был вопрос изначально. как она легко скриптуется? может быть пример скрипта есть? куда рать, где что читать?
<itsn0tme> ;рыть
<SergeyIT> на форуме такие вопросы поднимались
<itsn0tme> ok, спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://i1.i.ua/prikol/pic/2/7/760072_897530.jpg все в одном
<tagezi> товарищи после электроники раздалбывают современную клаву за месяц )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, можно и за день и электроника здесь не причем
<tagezi> да причем.. ) там шварцнегером нужно быть что бы клавиши нажимать )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я на разных работал одновременно - проблема не в клавах, а в руках (или головах, точнее)
<tagezi> ну не зняю.. я давно на ней не работал.. может уже забыл, но мать раздолбала клаву быстро, своей слепой печатью )
<royek> ку
<royek> чатлане
<artemz> я не знаю, что делать надо, чтобы раздолбать клаву. видимо бить её об стену
<artemz> дефендер за 100 рублей. никаких признаков износа за 5 лет
<tagezi> чочо.. из учебника по делопроизводству "нажатие на клавишу должно быть резким, быстрым и сильным"
<tagezi> удар короче =)
<artemz> так. рекламу то я вывесил, а сервер лицензирования не настроил. пойду настраивать, а то юзвери после оплаты ничего не получат
<royek> Linux R-20-P400 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Sun Mar 4 22:19:19 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<royek> короче говоря
<royek> старый дебиан поставлен что бы проверить стрый видеодрайвер
<royek> да fps был 50 сейчас 400
<royek> после установки
<royek> в принципе вопрос такой что нужно что бы монтировать разделы? в смысле не mount а что бы при клике на устройство в файловом менеджере
<royek> ?
<royek> или тут ни кого?
<sveta> я сегодня читаю и просто не понимаю вопросы
<sveta> “что нужно что бы монтировать разделы? в смысле не mount а что бы при клике на устройство в файловом менеджере”
<sveta> это что?
<tagezi> он имеет ввиду как поставит виндовс )
<royek> ну то есть если суперпользователем задать команду типа ntfs-3g  /dev/sda8 /media/media320 устройство монтируется и есть доступ пользователю
<tagezi> royek: а зачем настолько старый.. он же вроде уже даже не поддерживаеться
<royek> стрый да
<royek> для того что бы поставить драйвер видео. тоже старый. на старую видеокарту
<tagezi> эм.. типа новый драйвер на новую не работает?
<royek> то есть если поставить убунту 14.04 то там артефакты в изображении отображении всех и вся окон
<royek> начал рыть нашел драйвер
<SergeyIT> а что за видео?
<royek> родной от ати 8.3 но он поддерживает только ядра линукс 2.26
<royek> ой 2.6
<SergeyIT> я про железо
<tagezi> угу.. именно поэтому чтоит использовать Лени?
<royek> ну есть же разница между 50fps 400?
<royek> лени взял потому что первое попавшееся
<royek> что было
<SergeyIT> так может верт. синхронизация?
<SergeyIT> так какое видео?
<tagezi> надо ещё кои-8 научить настраивать
<SergeyIT> а его надо настривать?
<royek> Radeon Xpress 1250
<royek> это на ноутбуке
<royek> на дебиане разве нужно настраивать. там же при установке все спрашивают какую локаль надо, та и поставится
<tagezi> ну раз он по поводу лени прищёл на канал убунты, наверное, он просто не смог настроить в ирк-клиенте кое-8
<SergeyIT> 1300 нормально работает с 14.04...
<royek> Radeon Xpress 1250
<royek> это чип RS600
<SergeyIT> только что пробовал xubuntu на радеоне х1300 - все бегает
<tagezi> мне вообще это всё напоминает этот диалог: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-L7y8CFxh2w4/UQ50_k9WlqI/AAAAAAAAPqs/OSixKdrnqcI/w346-h193/image.jpg
<royek> ну да и lubuntu можно поставить. и можно просто ubuntu и поставить wmii и зайти туда и тоже будет. но все равно fps на драйвере радеон radeon будет 50. против 400 на "заводском драйвере"
<tagezi> ожет быть просто значение делят теперь на 8?
<SergeyIT> на 14.04 вертикальная синхронизация включена поэтому 50
<royek> как выключить?
<royek> нет значения не делят. ибо перед устанвкой ати драйвера специально проверил на драйвере радеон. и то же самое показало 54
<royek> на lenny
<royek> потом поставил драйвер и сразу 400 стало
<tagezi> лени уже не поддерживается, там можно показывать что угодно )
<royek> понятно что не поддерживаетс
<royek> я
<SergeyIT> /etc/environmen добавить vblank_mode=0
<royek> пробовал joli есть такой дист на ядре 2.6 но у драйвера как то вшито распознавание диста. и не устанавливается
<royek> сейчас перезагружусь отключу /etc/environmen добавить vblank_mode=0  как вы писали и проверю glxgears
<tagezi> а как в синаптике получить сырцы?
<sveta> пользуйтесь apt-get source, в синаптике ни разу не видела
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, подключить репы и выбрать - вроде так ... не помню
<tagezi> ну вот я тоже всю жизнь пользуюсь апт-гет сорсе.. решил глянуть как это делаеться через разхваленую мышководами фигню, и чото не понимаю нифига
<tagezi> может я динозавр не способный использовать мыщку? )
<SergeyIT> вот как в xubuntu указать проксю? (
<tagezi> ты чо на хубунту перелез?
<SergeyIT> смотрю, на сервер может поставлю
<royek> простите
<royek> забыл как вы мне говорили отключить вертикальную развертку
<royek> люди ну пожалуйста
<royek> или как оно там называлось? )))
<royek> но отключить
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABkaMxe6JDM
<[Raiden]> http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/2014-04/enhanced/webdr06/23/14/anigif_enhanced-buzz-9409-1398278346-23.gif
<tagezi> песенку испортили
<[Raiden]> и монитор тоже )
<tagezi> блин, вот не могу понять почему ветка из гита не компилисться (
<tagezi> [Raiden]: есть способ собрать отдельно *.po без сборки всей проги? )
<[Raiden]> может в ней ошибка или новые зависимости.
<[Raiden]> вроде да, я делал
<tagezi> так я вроде по ппа зависимости ставлю.. не должно так сильно отичасться..
<tagezi> там новые включений больше не должно быть, только быги латают
<tagezi> чото я нагуглить не могу (
<[Raiden]> Кусок из моих заметок
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install gettext (если не установлен, требуется для п.4)
<tagezi> каждый раз пересобирать на виртуалке по 6 часов как-то влом
<[Raiden]> msgfmt amarok.po -o amarok.mo
<[Raiden]> sudo cp amarok.mo /usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES
<tagezi> эм.. а пакетом? у меня что-то там окола сотни файлов *.po
<tagezi> по разным папочкам )
<[Raiden]> ну, можно использовать цикл фор или find
<tagezi> спасибо
<[Raiden]> немного покодить надо, что бы использовать имя без расширения для подстановки.
<[Raiden]> наверное можно использовать basename
<[Raiden]> Я сча в винде, тут плохо вспоминается
<tagezi> да ладно, ща погуглим и по маним )
<tagezi> спасибо )
<[Raiden]> у самой команды глянь тоже ман , может есть чего
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем тебе крыса на сервере?
<Sergey_IT> так он веб/фтп сервер в интранете - малозагруженный
<Sergey_IT> с гуи удобно
<tagezi> да там делать на серваке нечего гуями )
<[Raiden]> в мск завтра +12 и дождик
<[Raiden]> не очень теплый июнь получился
<tagezi> а мы вчера грибов пакет набрали, красных и подберёзовиков.. восновном красные были
<tagezi> я вчера жарёху огромную сделал.. ещё на одну заморозил )
<[Raiden]> норм
<tagezi> белых пока нет.. но они тут ближе к августу обычно
<tagezi> жаль морозилка маленькая.. так бы насобирать на зиму.. зимой иногда жутко хочется поесть чего-нибудь летнего
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты всё с хубунту воюешь?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> накатил ксубунту десктоп - глючит
<[Raiden]> интересно что может глючить в хфце
<tagezi> да дофига чего
<[Raiden]> сколько раз смотрел, всегда работало
<tagezi> если сравнивать с дебианам, то вообще глюк ходячий
<tagezi> хотя если не работать, то морбочка ничего так себе
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спать пора.. утро вечера мудрее )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-28
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> в общем отключил вертикальную синхронизацию
<royek> но артефакты остались в панели
<royek> сейчас она выглядит в виде полосочек
<royek> до отключения вертикальной синхронизации fps=50, после отключения fps=400
<royek> по идее должно лучше отображаться?
<royek> или ошибаюсь
<royek> да простите uneme -a
<royek> Linux royek-R20-P400 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<royek> http://goo.gl/o2l1ID вот так панель выглядит
<royek> это же кошмар
<royek> ))
<royek> dapper edgy feisty gutsy hardy вот список дистрибутивов поддерживаемых драйвером.
<royek> hardy что ли поставить
<royek> посмотреть как там
<Scrimmer> а где artus пропадает? о_0
<aleksei`> добрый день ))
<artemz> привет
<royek> интересно а не дебиан можно установить unity2d ?
<royek> *на
<royek> что ж такие все разговорчивые?
<[Raiden]> немного ностальжи http://itmages.ru/image/view/1750634/433c1af8
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  и тут убили гнома
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> ктонить видел инфу, как и где ЛО хранит файлы локализации?
<tagezi> ну вдруг я люблю их ручками распихивать по папочкам?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, но если она отдельным пакетом, то можно посмотреть содержимое.
<drfits> привет
<drfits> как запустить терминал из терминала?
<drfits> мне надо команду прописать в Doublecommander
<drfits> а то по дефолту xtern стоит - жуть как не удобен
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> в крысе же свой
<tagezi> чо за привычка кастыли рожать? ещё бы 20 метров калёче проволки на шпале
<drfits> какой командой запустить?
<drfits> мне надо в даблкомандере прописать вместо xterm
<tagezi> у меня сейчас зборка в виртуалке идёт, так что я пас открывать крысу и смотреть что там стоит
<[Raiden]> drfits: иди погугли, я не пользовался.
<drfits> xfce4-terminal
<drfits> нашел в процессах
<tagezi> урааааааааа )
<drfits> теперь копировать в терминале ещё научился )
<[Raiden]> Я говорил про даблкомандер и почему он вызывает хтерм
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в пакетах стам вообще не понятно что.. я скачал libreoffice-l10
<drfits> в даблкомандер можно свой терминал прописать в настройках - вот хочу от крысы прописать
<tagezi> стам=там
<[Raiden]> drfits: ясно, теперь
<tagezi> он же вроде за локализацию отвечает
<[Raiden]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/libreoffice-l10n-ru/filelist
<drfits> фух, стоял какой-то не провославный терминал
<[Raiden]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/libreoffice-help-ru/filelist
<drfits> теперь всё зе бест
<drfits> удалил пакеты из KDE - вроде перестала система глючить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, их и дербанил
<tagezi> блин, 7 часов компиляции и ошибка.. нет правила.. я обожаю разработчиков ЛО =)
<drfits> а чего у тебя так долго компилит?
<tagezi> libreoffice 4.3
<tagezi> вообще, я из 12 раз, только 1 раз смог его собрать =)
<drfits> ты вручную собираешь?
<tagezi> да, сижу и хексы раставляю в блакнотике =)
<tagezi> хотя интересно. а что ты имеешь ввиду под ручной и автоматической сборкой?
<tagezi> уф.. вроде пошло дальше..
<tagezi> что не сделаешь ради любимой программы )
<piyavking> проба
<snql> https://pp.vk.me/c540103/c7006/v7006421/24fb5/WK7kKW-ibvI.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-29
<Guest56170> re
<sveta> добрый день
<Guest56170> yazyk ustanavlivaetsya
<Guest56170> http://goo.gl/Kn8Jg4
<Guest56170> вот такие артефакты в изображении
<Guest56170> бывают
<Guest56170> как быть
<Guest56170> что делать?
<Guest56170> ))
<Guest56170> установить винду. уже говорили
<Guest56170> ))
<Leagnus> http://www.bezpeka.com/ru/news/2014/06/27/grep-restoring-data.html
<Guest56170> что за кошельки такие? кто ими в России пользуется?
<Guest56170> вернее какой процент? 0,000001 )))
<Guest56170> надо ехать в сшп по мусоркам жесткие собирать ))
<drfits> привет
<drfits> надо поставить ruby2
<drfits> но х.з. где его бинарник лежит
<drfits> по-этому не могу выполнить эту команду:
<drfits> sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/ruby2.0" "ruby" "[какой здесь путь?]" 0
<drfits> помогите найти где лежит руби :)
<drfits> если кто знает и не сложно - накатайте на мыло drfits@drfits.com Заранее спасибо!
<teddyp1cker> drfits: почему не поставить rvm и собрать что тебе нужно?
<teddyp1cker> или rubynious
<teddyp1cker> потом укажешь как дефолтную собранную версию
<teddyp1cker> и все равно где она лежит
<drfits> не понимаю
<drfits> мне надо, чтобы команда ruby в консоли вызывала ruby2.0
<drfits> сейчас она вызывает ruby1.9
<flyway_> всем привет меня видно?
<flyway_> ну и гуд
<teddyp1cker> drfits: руби из реп?
<drfits> да
<flyway_> небольшой офтоп, подскажите как вот с этим бороЦа
<flyway_> Nick flyway is temporarily unavailable
<sveta> “/msg nickserv help regain”
<flyway> sveta: спасибо)
<sveta> пожалуйста
<drfits> sveta - ты девушка?
 * flyway подарил sveta огромный букет белых роз. :)
<flyway> какими клиентами модно ходить в ирц*?
<sveta> quassel, irssi, chatzilla
<flyway> чето поставил irssi никак не разберусь с управлением
<sveta> «/win 1», «/win 2», чтобы переключать окошки в irssi
<sveta> или сохрани http://billnye.blinkenshell.org/irssi/dispatch-plus-windows.txt в ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/dispatch-plus-windows.pl и /1, /2, /3, ...
<flyway> ок, спс. попробую ка я лучше чтонибудь другое, тут даже не проблема переключать окна
<flyway> сколько пользователей вызывать по names
<flyway> список пользователей должно же быть видно
<flyway> на всякий случай скриптик взял
<flyway> спс-спс-спс :)
<flyway> вот наверно че я поставлю http://weechat.org/about/screenshots/
<flyway> можно и в тмух засунуть и юзерлист видно
<drfits> пиджин - самый лучший клиент - всё в одном
<drfits> а не 100500 прог для каждого чиха
<flyway> да не удобный он
<drfits> и чем же не удобный?
<flyway> такто да куча функции, а пользоватся им просто капец, на любителя конечно
<drfits> ну я не понимаю, окно чата+окно ввода текста + список пользователей, что здесь не удобного может быть
<flyway> не знаю, просто не нравится, мне кажется это не для людей сделано
<flyway> вообще сам пользуюсь тем же финчем в консоли
<flyway> но особо трепетных чувств не вызывает
<flyway> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<vak> всем привет
<vak> Люди, у меня Убунта 14 не грузится -- всё стопорится на сборке рейд-массива -- может кто-нибудь подсказать как мне вырубить mdadm??
<Timon_Crazy> Стоит Ubuntu 12.04, в качестве недо"МТА" стоит SSMTP. настраиваю iWATCH. при срабатывании события пытается отправиться e-mail и возникает ошибка: "connect to localhost failed (Connection refused)". как решить то? ставит плноценную почтовую систему не вижу смысла.
<vak> Люди, у меня Убунта 14 не грузится -- всё стопорится на сборке рейд-массива -- может кто-нибудь подсказать как мне прорваться через initramfs фазу?
<vak> я уже в образе даже /etc/mdadm.conf переименовал, чтобы он не нашёлся -- всё равно бесконечный цикл при попытке сборки...
<He3HauKa> vak,   может винду поставить? ....это вроде проще
<vak> острая шутка.
<vak> может совет есть по вопросу? )
<He3HauKa> vak,  извини , но я  ещё лох в этом деле
<He3HauKa> стоит 14.04  dhjlt gjxnb ,tp rjczrjd
<He3HauKa> бля
<He3HauKa> без косяков пока всё тфу тфу тфу
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40103
<tagezi> достибались... ядно ОС на JS
<drfits> поставил Sublime и активировал ключиком
<drfits> как сюда плагины подключить?
<drpsih> Привет всем, мужики помоги понять не могу.. поставил ubuntu 14.04 на lenovo g580 вроде все норм, проходит время и начинает виснуть, самое интересное, ничего не работает а сообщения слышно как вконтокт приходят, зашел в терминал ctrl_alt+fn и вышел от туда все заработал
<drpsih> о. что может быть?
<drfits> хз, у меня xUbuntu всё работает как часы за исключением зависания файлового менеджера
<drfits> и всё из-за шареных файловых систем
<drfits> что-то слетит, а потом висюки
<drfits> как бы отключить сканирование сети :(
<drpsih> а из за драйвера на видеокарту не может быть?
<drpsih> и скажите что за различия между nvidia 317 319 331 например
<drfits> а какая у тебя видюха?
<drfits> я жене ноут покупал, там есть интел видюха встроенная и нвидиа
<drfits> они переключаются
<drfits> у матери на компе только встроенная интел видюха
<drpsih> бляяя а как глянуть?) а то ноут пацаны не мой) был а тут фартануло я решил по эксперемнтировать
<drfits> я не ставил на ноуты линупс, так что не подскажу
<drpsih> ривет, слушай, я на ноут воткнул ubuntu 14.04 ноут фирма lenova g580 видеокарта geforce 610m я ставил дрова 331. но проблема вот в чем у меня начинает ноут виснуть, самое интересное я слышу что мне приходят сообщения в контакте, а я ничего с делать не могу, ни мышка ни клав
<drpsih> а не работает, только могу зайти в терминал ctrl+alt+f1 а потом выхожу и все опять начинает работать, но сам понимаешь временно...
<drpsih> че делать
<drpsih> кто мс йода)
<drfits> xUbuntu 14.04 - постоянно зависает Thunar при открытии - как вылечить?
<piyavking> локальная сетка есть?
<drfits> роутер
<drfits> http://pastebin.com/c64Z985x
<piyavking> он виснет напрочь, или через какое-то время справляется?
<drfits> виснет
<drfits> надо видимо RabbitVCS
<drfits> снести
<drfits> щас попробую
<piyavking> есть мнение, что это из-за монтирования устройств
<piyavking> флешка какая не воткнута случайно? сидиром?
<drfits> снёс RabbitCVS
<drfits> теперь как часы работает и быстрее открывается
<drfits> пишут на питоне не пойми что
<piyavking> ну ок тогда
<drfits> посоветуйте аналог tortoiseGIT для xUbuntu, но чтобы не вешало систему
<piyavking> я вообще эти бесовские тунары-пакманы-наутилусы не пользую
<drfits> используй что хош, а мне удобней мышкой пользоваться
<drfits> я вообще, после того как набрёл на книжку "Путь камикадзе" стал спокойно к выбору людей относиться
<piyavking> что за книжка? есть линк?
<drfits> http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/ijordon_yedvard/ijordon_yedvard_put_kamikadze_smertelnyi_marsh/
<piyavking> спасибо
<drfits> книга 1996 года, но актуальна до сих пор
<drfits> я был поражен как она ложиться на текущие проекты в моей фирме )))
<drfits> у нас на проекте есть чувак из штатов - защитил докторскую по семантик вебу
<drfits> втолкал на проекте использовать Allegrograph, типа крутая вещь, юзает 3 колонки и может хранить любые данные
<drfits> в итоге байда этого "дохтора" во-первых очень сложна для понимания
<drfits> ещё вдобавок тормозит, жрёт дохрена ресурсов и ещё целый ворох "приятных" моментов имеет
<drfits> я смотрю то гавно, что он на проекте продвигает и смотрю как на mongodb можно это всё заюзать, в общем я рад что увольняюсь с проекта
<tagezi> матиматику бы лучше выучил
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-22
<SergeyIT> утра трудового понедельника
<andrex> SergeyIT: иди домой поспи еще часиков 20ть, хватит народ будить)
<SergeyIT> )
<andrex> [Raiden]: здоровы былы
<[Raiden]> привет
<SergeyIT> райден, привет, заблудился? ;)
<[Raiden]> ну почти )
<[Raiden]> привет
<Noskolec> register <D24g83v19> <noskolec@mail.ru>
<andrex> Noskolec: /msg nickserv help register
<Noskolec>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Noskolec dvupsbljjfgs
<no_NICK> Сделал кнопку, после нажатия выполняется команда и терминал закрывается. Как сделать, чтобы не закрывался?
<Sergey_IT> вечера трудового понедельника
<tagezi> да, чтоб его
<Sergey_IT> еще час и вторник будет )
<tagezi> да ваще.. почему в сутках не 108 часов? )
<Sergey_IT> давай планету тормознем
<sharikoff> artus: q
<tagezi> sharikoff: да он спит уже месяца 4
<sharikoff> )
<Sergey_IT> здесь все спят (
<tagezi> о, кто к нам в гости ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> @op
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кажись сняли
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, просто бот не видит наверное
<[Raiden]> ну может. Я так, от нечего делат ьпроверил
<[Raiden]> https://geektimes.ru/post/252356/
<tagezi> да ну их.. учене иследуют то за что платят
<tagezi> упс )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-23
<NoOova> hon
<tagezi> уьра всем
<tagezi> т*
<andrex> tagezi: иди спи ты пъяный
<SKonst> не. лучше опохмелись, а потом спать.
<tagezi> некагда, блин.. 1с нужно сдать, а я блин не понимаю этого муьанта
<andrex> хех они тя потеряли)
<arestoff> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<arestoff> ubuntuhelp: !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<Strilo4ka> ubuntu 14.04
<Strilo4ka> залипают клавиши
<Strilo4ka> что посоветуете?
<Strilo4ka> иногда повторов много печатается
<Strilo4ka> как решить хз (
<Strilo4ka> Здравствуйте все!
<svetlana> привет
<svetlana> может это клава сломалась?
<Strilo4ka> ytf
<Strilo4ka> неа
<Strilo4ka> ноутбук
<Strilo4ka> все ок
<Strilo4ka> ну вот щас же пишу ))))
<svetlana> насколько часто начинает залипать?
<Strilo4ka> та вот не знаю
<Strilo4ka> тоесть работают работаю пишу, серфю в интернете
<Strilo4ka> иногда зливает
<Strilo4ka> это касается всех клавиш и функиональных и стрелок и тд короче
<Strilo4ka> (
<SergeyIT> на форуме (или инете) ищи, к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=255903.0
<r1za4> hi all
<andrex> угу
<Strilo4ka> все такие проблема есть
<Strilo4ka> и осталась с залипанием клавиш
<Strilo4ka> гугление ничего не дало
<Strilo4ka> как решить?
<andrex> переход на ibus не помог?
<Strilo4ka> на 14.04?
<andrex> да без разницы
<andrex> и вдругих осях такое есть?
<Strilo4ka> хз
<Strilo4ka> тотолько 1 ось
<Strilo4ka> но думаю нет )
 * andrex подумал что хз это хороший заяц
 * Strilo4ka гг
<Strilo4ka> ibus-setup
<andrex> нада проверить прежде чем думать)
<Strilo4ka> как перейти?
<andrex> в параметрах системы в настройках клавиатуры должно быть
<andrex> метот ввода или както так
<Strilo4ka> нету такого
<andrex> im-config -h
<Strilo4ka> omen666@ubuntu-dev:~/magento_dev/public_html$ im-config -h
<Strilo4ka> Конфигурация метода ввода (im-config, версия 0.24-1ubuntu4.1)
<Strilo4ka> (c) Osamu Aoki <osamu@debian.org>, GPL-2+
<Strilo4ka> См. im-config(8), /usr/share/doc/im-config/README.Debian.gz.
<Strilo4ka> omen666@ubuntu-dev:~/magento_dev/public_html$
<Strilo4ka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Strilo4ka, Понг.
<Strilo4ka> ubuntuhelp, ?
<Strilo4ka> тест2
<Strilo4ka> 11111111111111111111111111111111
<Strilo4ka> хм
<andrex> цыц
<Strilo4ka> может автоповтор решит проблему
<Strilo4ka> изменил положение ползунка ) посмотрим
<andrex> на вон читай http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/im-config.8.html
<Strilo4ka> добавил немного задержки перед штампированием
<andrex> базанг плодицо)
<Strilo4ka> andrex, спс
 * Strilo4ka >базан плодиц) >ахах)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: шо не спим?
<Sergey_IT> зачем будишь то?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: ты че тебе приснилось, я лампу не тер)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> )
<Sergey_IT> какие люди к нам! Привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.0.6; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.1.
<Sergey_IT> забыл, что такое кернел?
<tagezi> не обижай, а то опять забъёт на нас на год )
<Strilo4ka> )
<[Raiden]> да на самом деле много уже чего забыл.  Так, на автомате сюда зашел.
<tagezi> забыл что заходить не нужно и зашёл? )
<andrex> Забыл, что забыл
<Strilo4ka> забил )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden],  я и сам много чего забыл, хотя и не пропадал... работает, что надо, и проблем нет
<[Raiden]> Может у тебя запросы такие )
<Sergey_IT> так я же не айтишник )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да и я тоже.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-24
<tagezi> enhf dctv
<tagezi> утра всем
<Strilo4ka> andrex,
<Strilo4ka> ibus
<Strilo4ka> не помог
<Strilo4ka> короче
<andrex> ну тогда я фз
<andrex> Strilo4ka: на форум напиши
<Strilo4ka> я не сижу на форумах
<andrex> теперь сидиш
<andrex> это приказ
<Strilo4ka> аха )
<andrex> меня осы одолели
<Strilo4ka> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config
<Strilo4ka> тут последний установил
<Strilo4ka> но не помогло короче
<Strilo4ka> а TLP
<Strilo4ka> может мешать?
<andrex> фз может наверно
<Strilo4ka> может снести
<andrex> иногда конфликты с прогами случаются
 * Strilo4ka что такое фз
 * Strilo4ka хз лучше)
<Strilo4ka> ок
<Strilo4ka> сношу TLP
<Guest96471> UTF-8
<andrex> хех осень еще не наступила вроде
<aleonov> Всем добрый день!
<aleonov> Может кто подсказать, в чем проблема: процессор интел атом, 2 гб оперативки, установил 15,04 не анимация а слайдшоу, поставил 12 версию, все ок, только разрешение порезаное, максималку (1600*900) не видит, прописал через терминал - опять слайдшоу
<andrex> ч еза атом
<aleonov> D410
<aleonov> на вин 8 проблем не было
<andrex> lspci|grep vga
<SergeyIT> утра (шепотом)
<andrex> вобще помоему если это плата с распаяным процем то там кромя 10 бубнты ничего заводится офицально не должно нормально а 15 темпаче там графика переделаная вобще уже на мир поперли
<andrex> SergeyIT: спалилсо
<andrex> либо драва самому ставить интеловские если есть там че на сайте еще
<aleonov> andrex, а чем обусловлено отсутствие поддержки в новых версиях?
<andrex> ничем просто проверялось на 10 той, а дальше просто старичек атом может и не потянуть
<andrex> раве что юзать другое де
<aleonov> А есть варианты, задача выбрать ОС для компании с возможностью удаленного управления, половина сотрудников офисов сидят на COMPAQ CQ1-1020.
<SergeyIT> параметры какие у этого железа?
<aleonov> Интел атом D410, 2гб оперативки, бывает что и 3-4 гб оперативки, но это исключения, а дальше уже нормальные пк - на интел pentium G850 и выше
<aleonov> сейчас работаем под виндой, в основном для запуска телефонии и скайпа, дальше вся работа на удаленном терминале
<aleonov> RDP скорее использоваться не будет, только браузер и минимум софта
<tagezi> aleonov: а чо ставил то?
<andrex> 12.4 наверное шла в комплекте, а тавил он 15
<aleonov> Ставил 15,и 12
<aleonov> на пк стоит сейчас вин 8 и 8ю1
<SergeyIT> у меня самсунг n210 примерно с такими параметрами (видео gma3150) - на runtu-lite нормально
<Strilo4ka> SergeyIT,
<Strilo4ka> помогите решить мою проблему)
<Strilo4ka> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=262744.0
<Strilo4ka> а то прийдеться покинуть ряды пользователей убунту
<Strilo4ka> ))))))
<andrex> а не факт что это убунту
<Strilo4ka> случается редко, но случается
<Strilo4ka> скорее факт
<andrex>  тыж не проверял на других осях
<Strilo4ka> нотбук новый
<andrex> и да может быть брак или мусор какой
<andrex> даже в новом
<tagezi> запросто.. 99% что это клава
<tagezi> мне неводно принесли клаву с магазина, так она печатала нормально только первую минуту
<aleonov> Сергей, так интересен тот факт что у меня нет бук Acer Aspire One 722-C68kk, у него проц даже слабее - работает замечательно
<tagezi> теперь у меня много клавиш, вот только не знаю куда их примастить
<andrex> aleonov: старые арм уг еще тот
<Strilo4ka> ну щас же норм пишу )
<Strilo4ka> такое не всегда но случается
<Strilo4ka> это брак?
<andrex> может быть
<Strilo4ka> и вот это "иногда" что случается бесит
<andrex> у мну на работе тоже усбшники отваливались к примеру фз когда
<andrex> а оказалось контроллер дерьмо
<andrex> и вобще у материнок таких брака полно
<aleonov> andrex: так проблема не в проце, под виндой то 8 работает все ок. может ОС другую или версию? но к ней нужна и серверная, для удаленной установки и администрирования. а я понятия не имею в какой связке можно построить сеть. Сисадмин при слове "ли
<tagezi> а почему 12 или 15
<tagezi> почему не 14.04?
<andrex> нифига не понял)
<tagezi> ан говорит что админы не хотят думать, и ему приходится сидеть под виндой
<tagezi> он*
<andrex> а проблема в проце в графоне который в нем стоит
<andrex> он хд то тянуть может тока как слайд шоу
<tagezi> а интеловские дрова если впихнуть с ппа?
<andrex> либо дисткретку впихивать и проблема уйдет либо менять де
<aleonov> нет, задача от владельца поставить линух, любой ценой заставить работать. 15 и 14 версии при установки ставили дефолтное разрешение 1600*900 - которое норм под виндой, но убунта под этим разрешением тормозит капитально
<tagezi> а он не коится какое у него де ) может он в консоли сидит )
<andrex> сомневаюсь
<aleonov> tagezi> а интеловские дрова если впихнуть с ппа?// ставил - 0 эмоций
<andrex> 100% юнитяй
<tagezi> хе, так оно почти весь проц отжирает, странно что унего вообще что-то работает
<aleonov> дискретные не поставишь - моноблоки
<tagezi> aleonov: у тебя какая система? и де?
<aleonov> ДЕ ?
<tagezi> а то ты что-то запечатался )
<tagezi> 100% юнити
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> кста в винде оно лучше работает фз почему, я еще на пне 4 том убедилсо когда хотел видосы под бубном посмотреть на нем)
<tagezi> aleonov: панелька с кнопачками  на экране с лева?
<aleonov> tagezi> а какая разница какая система, сейчас под виндой, ноут на убунте 15
<andrex> ......
<tagezi> большая.. просто гиганская
<aleonov> tagezi> я не на столько туп что бы не знать какая версия стоит. я вроде вопрос описал с самого начала, и версия не принципиально, мне плевать какая система будет если 1600*900 вытянет без лагов и можно будет без танцев с бубном админить сеть
<tagezi> ну раз тебе не принципиально...
<aleonov> <tagezi> вопрос был почему даже 12 убунта со 2 гномом виснет при выводе 1600*900
<tagezi> в 12 уже не бло гнома, там бал гном-щель, а он был недопиленный, так что фиг знает почему он там вис.. темболее в 12.10
<aleonov> то есть получается что такие драйвера как у нас лучше на винде и оставить?
<tagezi> у меня решалась проблема установкой дров из ппа, и начинало всё летать, а до того даже окна сворачивались постепенно
<aleonov> <tagezi> дрова из ппа ставил
 * tagezi ушёл есть финики
<SergeyIT> интересно, сколько он фиников съест
<tagezi> SergeyIT: много
<SergeyIT> живых?
<andrex> Нада белить идти, а так лень....
<SergeyIT> не ходи, поспи
<ALBERT> привет
<ALBERT> есть тут кто?
<ALBERT> ?
<ALBERT> !?
<ditban> всем привет
<andrex> угу
<alex2sand> Добрый вечер! Подскажите, возможно ли в playonlinux "бэкапить" установленные приложения? Т.е. установить, настроить и "сохранить связку wine, дополнительных библиотек и файлов"? Аналог snapshot в virtual box. И в случае чего не настраиваить все заново, переносить на дру
<alex2sand> гую систему?
<andrex> скопировать тупо папку, я так делал)
<andrex> если нужно распаковал
<andrex> и все
<alex2sand> А настройки wine? Если они специфические?
<andrex> а там файлики в папке где типо папки дисков
<andrex> фалы реестра и конфиги
<andrex> просто в конфиге имя юзверя меняется если нужно и все
<ditban> зачем wine? можно было поставить виртульную машину, программ под linux больше чем под виндовс только качество разное
<ditban> redeclipse
<alex2sand> Допустим папки я сохранил, а как их восстановить в пустом playonlinux?
<andrex> вот про плай он линух фз а вобще в вайне просто копипастом на законное место папки
<alex2sand> Это да. Но часто wine приходиться настраивать под конкретную программу, библиотеки доставлять. Если все делать в "одном wine" замусориться, конфликты версий и.т.д... А виртуалка - воровать и ставить окна, ради программки в ~5 mb лень
<andrex> ну дык есть же префиксы или как их там я про вайн
<alex2sand> то думать надо, а в play у каждой проги свой wine
<alex2sand> Кстати, если программа при установке сразу требует net framework, и без него не стартует, что делать? Dotnet кушать отказывается
<andrex> это на канал вайна
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-25
<SergeyIT> у
<rapidsp> ы
<andrex> о
<SergeyIT> как в том анекдоте про появление языка у людей
<obey> хой. если я в рабочей виндовс сети поднимаю комп с убунту, для доступа в интернет эктив директори настраивать надо или он и без этого должен быть?
<obey> хой. если я в рабочей виндовс сети поднимаю комп с убунту, для доступа в интернет эктив директори настраивать надо или он и без этого должен быть?
<[Raiden]> давно я тут картинки не кидал :) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0625/h_1435230531_1436017_5eb092a777.png
<SergeyIT> из архивов - мусор всякий... а что остальное?
<[Raiden]> другой мусор )
<[Raiden]> всё эт оваляется давно. Рейнджеров я смотрел когда ремейк вышел. Я не помню когда и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Мне одно время надоело груб видеть. Я вписал его и загрузчик винды в разные хдд. И для выбора ос пользуюсь бутменю биоса, когда надо. А до уэфи я пока не дорос.
<[Raiden]> обновок накопилось аднака. Ребутнусь
<[Raiden]> О, если обновить плазму с ппа, при логине более заблюренный валлпапер :)
<yurau1504> кто знает что в дебиане типа ufw
<yurau1504> ?
<yurau1504> я кали линукс установил надо донастроить
<[Raiden]> yurau1504: в дебиане  iptables )
<yurau1504> ну ну
<[Raiden]> yurau1504:  и наверное в репах есть несколько надстроек , например firestarter , только  это не наша тема.
<[Raiden]> ещё я помню к нему было гуи на qt , кажется kMyFirewall
<yurau1504> нашел список https://wiki.debian.org/Firewalls но надо понять какой в кали установлен
<[Raiden]> yurau1504: в линуксе в общем-то без модификаций каких-нить один фаерволл. Всё что там в списке, включая уфв - надстройки над iptables
<[Raiden]> так что можно работать непосредственно с ним, после пары хавту
<yurau1504> лучше конечно надстройку
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию может никакая не стоять. Смотри чт отам в репах есть
<yurau1504> это плохо. там репы обрезанные. посмотрю доку
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0625/h_1435232871_2446363_d92ddf3830.png - в свежей плазме с ппа, валлпапер в стиле материал дезигн от гугла. Имхо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: память - российский флаг?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: почти ))
<[Raiden]> память этой заразе, особенно в связке с браузером фф  ,надо бы хотяб 8 гб. 4 в притык. Я второй раз вижу новое кде, но такое впечатление.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 8 это только голая система с бравзером?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нахрен !
<[Raiden]> а так в общем всё шевелится, пока ресурсов хватает. Ну да и пара чатов ещё )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нафиг нафиг. лхде
<SergeyIT> +лхде
<tagezi> ну так индусы на qml пишут пятые кеды, странно что 8 Гигов хватает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не нашел галку свои виджеты для каждого стола, как в кде4.
<SergeyIT> ыщи ворону
<[Raiden]> в общем опции нет, не перенесли. Ест ьнекоторая надежда на возврат в других версиях. Ну или ка квсегда всё печально.
<[Raiden]> Я бы может фичреквест написал. Но вряд ли примут на моём родном языке :)
<andrex> [Raiden]: не смонвевайся в великом и могучем, пиши)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я подумаю.
<andrex> если че всей толпой напишем) и все сразу русский станет основным везде
<SergeyIT> и будут везде галки, хреновины и штуковины...
<andrex> b=и памяти не хватит на это все)
<yurau1504> проверка2
<yurau1504> меня видно?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<yurau1504> Sergey_IT: другой привычный клиент поставил - квирк
<Sergey_IT> я пидгин только использую, других не видел
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-26
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> спааать спааать
<tagezi> andrex: да т и так постоянно спишь )
<tagezi> ос на тебя не хватает ))
<andrex> да вашпе
<andrex> я не сплю я девок соблазняю в другой сети) всех на себя переманил :D
 * andrex коварен
<tagezi> =)) а когтями по морде? =)
<yurau1504> да
<andrex> ну я им бошки пооткусываю
<tagezi> это уж скорее наоборот ))
<andrex> А там виднобудет)
<andrex> им далеко до меня тянутся
<andrex> ь
<Juriy> hi all! Подскажите команду и её формат для полного копирования корня на другой диск (флешку) dd и ddrescue не подходят они посекторно образ снимают, а мне нужно перенести систему с ext4 на dxt2
<andrex> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<yurau1504> Juriy: стандартное средство deja-dup. в консоле я пользовался rsync
<Juriy> вот к rsync я и склоняюсь больше всего, тк ddrescue разматывает img как то с ошибками диск потом не запустить хотелось просто переписать корень в другую папку и потом на свежею систему накатить
<Juriy> yurau1504: как в неё добавить исключения и как она копирует симлинки?
<yurau1504> Juriy: там много параметров. Протестируйте сначала. Тестовые ключи возьмите с инета.
<yurau1504> Juriy: я копировал так rsync -v -a -r -t -e ssh user@hostingserver.ru:/home/siteaccaunt/ ~/work/backup/31.01.2012 но это не единственый вариант
<andrex> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<andrex> бекаперы емае)
<Juriy> andrex: а чем рсинк хуже по сравнению с обычным тар?
<yurau1504> andrex: тар докачку при обрыве не делает
<andrex> а тем что по ссх ты запаришся это все передавать)
<andrex> и вобще у меня такое очущение что сегодня суббота
<Juriy> у меня отдельный винт подмонтирован на него все льётся ссх не нужно
<andrex> убераеш extents,uninit_bg,dir_index,has_journal и у тя уже не ext4 а ext2
<Juriy> yurau1504: для исключения файлов и папок в рсинк обязательно конфиг создавать? тк он исключает только что первым указано, остальное игнорирует
<yurau1504> andrex: это было решение моей задачи а не его
<yurau1504> Juriy: читай руководства я не помню
<Juriy> yurau1504: уже разобрался по ману
<Juriy> andrex: тар скорее правильней будет, с рсинк странно получается сначала копируется все в отдельную папку затем сжимаеться когда тар получается сразу делает архив
<andrex> рад за вас
<Juriy> tar: Завершение работы с состоянием неисправности
<Juriy> скорее всего из-за того что система работает но загрузиться с каких либо лайвсд нет возможности как быть?
<SergeyIT> хи
<andrex> ху
<SergeyIT> странное эхо (
<ruslan_> ну неужели получилось
<ruslan_> привет мир
<ruscam> я думал здесть тысячи людей а здесь 38 человек))))
<andrex> -3
<tagezi> -3?
<tagezi> както ты скромно )
<ruscam> 38 ВСЕГО?
<ruscam> ИЛИ Я ЧТО ТО НАПУТАЛ?
<ruscam> друзья магарычевое дело. кто в сетях собаку сьел
<ruscam> помогите настроить прокси через хотспот
<ruscam> нету возможности \ времени?
<ruscam> привеи всем
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<andrex> ненене ненадо
<andrex> все всем спать!
<tagezi> andrex: ха.. это ты спать, а мы тут пошалим )
<Sergey_IT> ты же давно спишь
<tagezi> ээ.. очень реалистичный сон )
<tagezi> даже клавиши под пальцами чувствуются ))
<andrex> хм если я сплю...
<andrex> то значит могу всех забанить)
<tagezi> не можешь ) Грин спит крепче, а значит он уверенее себя чувствует во сне ))
<andrex> всеравно во сне понарошку все ЖВ
<andrex> ну ладно тогда
<andrex> пойду спать во сне
<ruscam> у кого бессонница,,?
<ruscam> привет полуночникам
<yurau1504> ruscam: да
<ruscam> в сетях понимаешь??
<ruscam> люди добрые и не очень нужна консультация наладить сеть
<yurau1504> ruscam: а что не работает. какая система?
<ruscam> все работает. но не знаю как заставить хотспот раздавать ай пи подменный
<ruscam> есть время мне уделить . в долгу не останусь))
<ruscam> ????
<yurau1504> я не крутой спец. что за хотспот?
<ruscam> раздача сноута нета по вай фаю
<ruscam> ты не знаешь что такое hotspot?
<yurau1504> нет не раздавал
<ruscam> а прокси или впн понимаешь как работают,?
<yurau1504> теорию знаю
<ruscam> прикольноЮ
<ruscam> пытаюсь настроить сервер на раздачу нета через прокси. чтобы подкл устроиства видели другую страну
<yurau1504> ясно
<ruscam> а здесь я смогу помошь наити а то целый день тишина смотрю
<yurau1504> у каждого своя специализация. кто мого знает у тогоо мало времени
<yurau1504> лучше почитай сайт https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorials/
<ruscam> согласен,
<ruscam> а кому стучаться не посоветуешь
<yurau1504> там много док по настройке линукс северов
<yurau1504> сейчас все спят. SergeyIT попробуй
<yurau1504> его нет сейчас
<yurau1504> Sergey_IT
<ruscam> спс , просто понимаю кто знаком для него это пару пустяков , а мне кучу инфы перелопатить надо
<ruscam> какие то тунели нужны
<ruscam> для меня темный лес
<yurau1504> там все в комплексе настраивать надо
<yurau1504> программку нагуглил. глянь http://hotspot-shield.en.softonic.com/
<ruscam> прокси работает на машине, надо как то переправить эту проксю во внешнюю сеть. я так понимаю
<yurau1504> как прокси называется?
<yurau1504> какая система?
<ruscam> да никак , в свободном доступе выбрал ай пи вбил его в нетворк менеджере  и все браузер работает в другом регионе
<ruscam> http://s010.radikal.ru/i314/1506/1a/59235e4194e0.png
<ruscam> там же в нетворке есть опция раздать нет хотспот и все
<ruscam> обожаю линукс
<yurau1504> днем поговорим я уже плохо соображаю.
<ruscam> ок.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-27
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<ruscam> доброе утро страна
<ruscam> кто выделит время  для помоши!!!
<ruscam> люди добрые подмогите
<itohnobue> ruscam, ?
<ruscam> яяя
<ruscam> вы в сетях сможете подмочь
<ruscam> помогите настроить прокси \ впн через хотспот
<itohnobue> ruscam, а что за хотспот,
<itohnobue> ruscam, ?
<ruscam> программа раздачи нета по вай фай
<itohnobue> ruscam, а клиентская машина, которая коннектится к хотспоту, на чем?
<ruscam> схема такая ноутраздает при помощи хотспота который в нетворк менеджере раздает андроидам нет. при этом андроиды видят внешнии опрераторский ай пи. а мне нужно чтоб они видели как будто я в украине
<ruscam> http://s010.radikal.ru/i314/1506/1a/59235e4194e0.png
<ruscam> попробовал вбить в нетв менеджере прокси . но видимо это для дркгих задач. прокси работает только в браузере
<ruscam> как это сделать просто и по уму. понимаю что в сторону впн но технически реализовать не могу
<ruscam> itohnobue
<ruscam> ГОСПОДА  ЛИНУКСОВОДЫ ПНИТЕ В ПРАВИЛЬНУЮ СТОРОНУ
<itohnobue> ruscam, тебе во-первых надо бы найти сервер с впн или прокси в той стране где нужно
<ruscam> ПРОКСИ НАШЕЛ
<itohnobue> ruscam, во-вторых разобраться как в андроиде его поюзать правильно
<itohnobue> ruscam, хотспот тут вообще не при делах
<ruscam> А ПРИЧЕМ ТУТ АНДРОИД
<itohnobue> ruscam, перестань пожалуйста писать ВОТ ТАК ты меня пугаешь и я хочу плакать
<ruscam> мне надо чтоб к вай фай
<itohnobue> ruscam, хотспот в твоем случае это просто "труба" в интернет
<itohnobue> ruscam, по идее тебе надо настроить на андроиде все
<itohnobue> ruscam, как вариант можешь на ноуте поднять впн и сделать хотспот в него
<ruscam> присоедился телефон с уже измененным ай пи
<ruscam> вот про это я и говорю
<itohnobue> ну так и сделай)
<itohnobue> у тебя впн-то есть вообще? прокси для этого не достаточно
<ruscam> а Как настроить  впн я не знаю
<ruscam> опенвпн?
<itohnobue> настроить его не сложно, но у тебя должен быть сервер с впн в той стране которая тебе нужна
<ruscam> а почему у тебя сначала красным было а теперь синим))
<itohnobue> у тебя сервер на/в Украине есть?
<ruscam> нету
<ruscam> я же россиянин))
<itohnobue> тогда наврядли что-то получится
<itohnobue> максимум сможешь прописать прокси в браузере и все
<ruscam> это я уже делал. но за ноутом все равно россия
<itohnobue> видимо прокси не анонимный
<itohnobue> ищи анонимный
<itohnobue> прописывай в андроиде в настройках и проверяй через whatismyip или подобный сайт
<ruscam> так прокси работает только на ноуте! подмена происходит в браузере
<ruscam> )))
<itohnobue> прокси надо прописать там где браузер запускаешь
<itohnobue> и он должен быть анонимным
<ruscam> такое исполнение не выполняет мои задачи. ведроид видет работу через прокси !
<ruscam> если настраивать на тел то это не то
<itohnobue> ну, прости чувак
<itohnobue> мы сделали все что могли
<itohnobue> оставаться тебе в россии до конца дней
<itohnobue> пока сервер в украине не купишь
<ruscam> загуглил. щас тестовый акк  возьму. здесь вопрос в настроиках
<ruscam> какая корректная команда для переустановки программы со всеми зависимостями??
<ruscam> openvpn ошибку говорит
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> угу,раннего
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-28
<xfburn>  здравейте можете ли да ми помогнете имам убунту 14.04 но когато пускам клипчета с програмата  webcamstudio презз сайт с флаш плеър има картина но който гледа не чува звука а при мен има звук ?
<Jursha> Доброго времени суток. Кто пользовался(ется) такими платами asus-m5a78l-m-usb3 или gigabyte-ga-78lmt-usb3 с AMD Athlon II X2 260? Хочу заменить на старом Nas с Debian+OpenMediaVault 8I915PL-G Pentium 4. Какие подводные кани можно ожидать?
<andrex> думаю никаких
<andrex> эт те не винда
<andrex> где меняеш железо и попадаеш в бсод
<Jursha> andrex: я имел ввиду совместимость самих мамок с ос, может глюки какие были у кого. Хотя чему там глючить дров на видео не нужно сплошь одна консоль.
<andrex> !hardware > Jursha
<ubuntuhelp> Jursha, please see my private message
<kosteek> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-27
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> й
<schyuka> народ салют!) подскажите или поделитесь ссылочкой о том как через домашний вифи насторить доступ к файлам на телефоне, если такое возможно
<artus> airdroid в маркете
<andrex> #ubuntu-ru - google
<andrex> schyuka: тебе чуйка не подсказывает, что нада гуглить такую фигню)
<andrex> да и вобще все остальное тоже, для начала
<SergeyIT> даже андрекс в гугеле есть...
<schyuka> понятно
<SergeyIT> и зачем вайфай, когда шнурок подключи и копируй
<SKonst> гм
<artus> неудобно же ) а так запустил аирдроид, и рули из браузерки )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-28
<dmay> лол, ник разрегали, а всего то 2 года прошло
<SKonst> их просто все дропали
<dmay> фи как вульгарно. а почему? пароли утекали?
<SKonst> а слишком много накопилось неиспользуемых
<dmay> шел 2016 год, гигабайт по цене сравнялся со спичками. Фринода экономила на -дцатибайтовых записях в базе.
<andrex> вооо наш главный трололошка пришол)
<andrex> dmay: дарофф че)
<dmay> а что, меня тут еще помнят? ) не зарастет народная тропа! 8)
<andrex> artus:
<SKonst> дело не в гигабайтах, а в распухшей базе. + новым юзерам сложно ники придумывать. все заняты
<andrex> да кста) дропают почти каждый год
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть, забыл пароль. подождал годик пока дропнут. и можно снова регить любимый ник?
<andrex> чтобы не дропали есть комманда
<andrex> /ns help vacation както так
<andrex> но она не вечно держится)
<andrex> VsyachePuz: че ты никому не нравишся то? аа?
<andrex> пошему такой вредный)
<andrex> VsyachePuz: злой тиран ты пузик)
<andrex> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<dmay> ubuntuhelp: у ти моя няшечка, вот кто не дропает старых друзей :3
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3'
<VsyachePuz> SKonst: нет сложностей в придумывании ников
<andrex> !VsyachePuz is <reply> ПУзик Шредингера
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<dmay> чего у вас тут хорошего творится? Что в 1604 поломали? )
<SKonst> VsyachePuz, пуууузик! :*
<artus> утр
<UNIm95> Черт. dmay тут. Может превентивный войс дать?
<artus> фигасиии, слониккк ?
<SKonst> UNIm95, может забанить сразу, чего тянуть?
<artus> руки от слоника, он вымирающий вид :D
<UNIm95> SKonst: Я сегодня добрый
<dmay> UNIm95: простите, я не узнаю вас в гри^W^W под этим ником )
<andrex> UNIm95: ему тока +qv скарзу)
<artus> dmay, слонфяка, ты ли этоо?? :D
<UNIm95> artus: A4Tech уже 6 лет отсутствует
<UNIm95> dmay: Я все тот же раздолбай.
<dmay> не, это просту конфиг квасселя из дебрей дропбокса вылез )
<dmay> ага, теперь это топик про то, какие все старые
<artus> мынистарые, мы маладые, нас только тело старит :D
<dmay> вы вот мне скажите, солнышки, почему у Ксамарин Студии на странице про анинстал сначала 3 экрана команд и инструкций, и только в самом конце, полчаса спустя, маленькая приписка "ну или возьмите вот тут готовый скрипт"
<dmay> неновестъ
<artus> ну чтоб сначала афсянку сьели, а потом уже к сладкому тянулись)
<dmay> и эти люди борятся за звание дома высокой культуры toolchaininig'а...
<dmay> так, умудренные опытом дорогие мои, играем в викторину. Третья студия для ведроида? Родная, ксамарин и...?
<dmay> ответ - Deco IDE, мечта хипстера
<andrex> dmay: осень еще не наступила вроде)
<dmay> ась?
<andrex> какая ведроида какая дека
<andrex> ты шо
<dmay> это поделка на React'е, для нефонов и ведроидов
<dmay> Теоретически должно одинаково хорошо тормозить на обеих платформах )
<dmay> да, жизнь у меня теперь тяжелая и унизительная :D
<andrex> artus: вот его заносит) всетаки лди не меняются
<artus> да пусть) это жи ностальгия прям )))
<artus> нас последнее время тоже на пошалить пробивает))
<andrex> ага эффекта дмея нехватает ток)
<SKonst> !пиво andrex
<ubuntuhelp> извращун!
<andrex> SKonst: :D
<artus> так, это тагезя мне тогда с антонп помогали разобратцо в командовании контроллером. нуна бут их пощупать черезчасик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Робот не может ответить отказом на предложение человека выпить или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человек напился один.
<artus> :D
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> сам ты
<SKonst> andrex, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHYnwj9iYsw
<dmay> бю, эти каки еще и клоаку вместе с ником дропнули
<dmay> ну и чего у вас тут так тихо? Неужели в 16.04 все работает? )
<UNIm95> dmay: Вместе с unity и Gnome 3 интерес к убунте начал угасать.
<UNIm95> Да и к линуху тоже
<UNIm95> Для обычных пользователей.
<UNIm95> А скилл админов вроде подрастать начал. Или они свалили на Винду.
<dmay> гном3 совсем кде?
<UNIm95> Там убрали кнопку закрыть окно. И до сих пор не отпилили обязательный композитный менеджер.
<UNIm95> Особенно если посмотреть на то как он лагает при нормальной работе.
<UNIm95> А у кед начал 5.* появляться.
<UNIm95> dmay: Да и гномерасты в пределах изменении минорной версии ломают API/ABI
<dmay> и чем теперь настоящие мужики пользуются? как в доубунтовые временя "сделай сам"ом?
<UNIm95> Причем настолько сильно что убунтовцы собираются unity на Qt переписать.
<dmay> ohshi
<UNIm95> Вроде уже unity 8 на него пилят.
<UNIm95> + хотят выкинуть Xorg Заменив на Xmir/Wayland
<UNIm95> Да и systemd везде воткнули.
<Admin1488> UNIm95: + хотят выкинуть Xorg Заменив на Xmir/Wayland
<Admin1488> так вроде уже нет?
<Admin1488> На 16.10 обещали
<UNIm95> Admin1488: посмотри ubuntu touch для мобилок.
<UNIm95> Там уже Xmir
<UNIm95> Admin1488: А в лтс такое сырое пихать нельзя. Потом 5 лет бесконечного секса.
<Admin1488> угу
<UNIm95> Причем плохого
<Sergey_IT> вечера (утра)
<tagezi> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-29
<bel_ki> ребята как поступают с скомпрометированной системой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в топку ее!
<andrex> запаковывают в коробку месте с тем на чем крутилась и идут на полигон по испытаниям ядерного оружия
<bel_ki> есть такая штуковина debsums она показывает что все файлы в системы целы
<artus> есть
<bel_ki> может эта ерунда живёт дом папке браузера
<andrex> а в чем компрометация то?
<bel_ki> из песни слова пропали любимой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> слили хом прон на тыртуб :)
<andrex> оно скорее и живет гдето в хомяке если конечно хозяин еще не совсем дурак
<bel_ki> мп3 файл подменили
<artus> этожииии самыйстрашний вируссссс
<artus> :D
<andrex> потому что если чето поймал то уже ссзб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проприерасты называется
<bel_ki> есть какиенить скрипты чтоп можно было проверить систему на целосность всю включая дом директорию? и етц
<bel_ki> или это только самому пилить?
<artus> bel_ki, что значит на целосность?
<artus> с чем ты хочеш чексумить свой хомяк ? с энтропией? :D
<bel_ki> ну md5sums подписать каждый файл и ханить его на флешке обновляя при обновлениях по своему желанию
<artus> ты наркоман? :D
<bel_ki> в кальке была команда там можно было проверять целосность но дом дириктории небыло
<bel_ki> она многое показывала что изменилось
<artus> бекапы делай себе и не парь моск. ноекзек на хомяк и будет тебе счастье )
<andrex> воткнуть какойнить selinux и трахать себе мосх))
<diskin> коллеги, а кто-нибудь пользуется hexchat?
<SKonst> уг и нинужно
<diskin> SKonst, а что не уг?
<andrex> !weechat | труть на diskin
<ubuntuhelp> труть на diskin: weechat is answer WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и Lua. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<artus> нетупи, вичат жеж
<andrex> ну можна ещеквирк
<andrex> ))
<diskin> ок.. интересно узнать, в чем hexchat - уг
<artus> во всем :D чего тут узнавать
<diskin> ну вот я с него сижу и не вижу проблем. есть одна - в трей не сворачивается, под unity
<artus> ты еще и в юнити *рукалицо*
<diskin> неконструктивно как-то получается
<diskin> лол
<diskin> канал же ubuntu-ru ?
<diskin> или тут только тру хакеры
<diskin> а в чем сидят настоящие пацаны под убунтой?
 * diskin подозревает, что тут никто под убунтой не сидит
<artus> а это как то корелируетцо ? :D ну юнити жеж даже унылее кед,и тут ничего не поделаеш )
<diskin> ну ладно, если вернуться к hexchat, что не так с ним?
<artus> за хоть в мирке под вайном сиди, дело то твое :)  нафиг этот унылый форк иксчата в никсах нужен непонятно )
<artus> diskin, кстати, оно умеет резать мессаги больше 255 символов? в плане сплитовать
<diskin> artus, надо проверить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Miranda NG version: 0.93.5 #3007
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Build time: 19:57:03 (UTC) on 07 January 2013
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гыгы
<artus> diskin, кинь сюда кусок большого текста, ну в разумных пределах большого )
<diskin> надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо
<diskin> проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо прове
<diskin> рить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить надо проверить
<diskin> йоу
<artus> фигасе, оно умеет :D
<diskin> умеет похоже
<diskin> лол
<artus> ну ладно, чуть мение уныл чем полностью :D
<diskin> хаха, сударь, Вы неисправимы! Ж)
<diskin> миранда, qip... это что-то вообще не из той оперы
<diskin> хотя в опере был же клиент irc? или я путаю с почтой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [15:10]	diskin подозревает, что тут никто под убунтой не сидит
<artus> все тут на убунтеже сидят, ну чтооо ты :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntuXP
<diskin> ладно, другой вопрос, я пока сидел на 12.04, была настройка клавиатуры такая, расширенная, и там я настроил, что при нажатом Right alt раскладка сменялась (на время нажатия). а в 16.04 такой настройки нет. twek tool не помог. задать руками через setxkbmap -layout us,ru -variant ,winkeys -
<diskin> option grp:caps_toggle,grp:switch можно, но тогда приходится отключать индикатор раскладки встроенный, иначе все перепутывается
<diskin> кто-нибудь такое настраивал по нормальному?
<artus> а нафига теле индикатор в трее? включай лампочку
<SKonst> diskin, kvirc
<artus> курлом, с вебгейта  :D
<diskin> гм. ну мне удобно чтобы индикатор работал, и правый альт тоже работал как раньше. лампочки у меня на ноуте не очень видно, и мне надо на экране.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gxneur
<SergeyIT> как раньше не будет...
<artus> ненадо, я тебе больше скажу, юнитя тебе тоже нанада :D
<diskin> gxneur это вроде что-то типа автоматического распознавания раскладки?
<artus> его максимум как индикатор раскладки можно юзать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как индикатор есть более легкие вещи
<diskin> мне ж надо чтобы в юнити работал индикатор :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебененадоюнитик
<diskin> SKonst, 'Description-en: KDE-based next generation IRC client with module support' - KDE-based???
<SKonst> diskin, qt-based
<SKonst> diskin, от кде там ничего нет
<diskin> а, ну ок...
<SergeyIT> юнити скоро умрет и никто им заниматься не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока космонавт жиф юнити будет жить
<artus> долой космотнафта)
<SKonst> не долой, а в космос
<SKonst> космонавты должны летать, а несофтом заниматься
<SKonst> *не софтом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> доколе! у них макароны с червяками!
<artus> долой макароны, без тушняка они ничто))
<SergeyIT> так они новый юнити пилят - когда устаканится он еще неизвестно
<artus> ога, сплошной пилят :D
<SergeyIT> на qt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qtunity
<SergeyIT> и еще сейчас LXQT пилят
<artus> кароче, сплошная говнямба :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сплошная кю
<SergeyIT> посмотрим, но от старого в любом случае придется уходить - умрет
<artus> делать больше нечего кроме как свистоперделки пилить :D , нет штоб озаботитцо каким нить аналогом сири в плане голосораспознавалки, ну там умного системного бота-помощника наваять. они панимаш *матерные слова* кнопочки
<artus> перерисовывают
<SergeyIT> они сразу на жесты перейдут
<SergeyIT> пальцем покажи что делать
<artus> я уже даже знаю набор жестов который будет сносить систему :D
<SergeyIT> а я знаю какой на ставить систему
<kg1am> Добрый день. Поставил убунту 16 04 на делл 3452. В дополнительных драйверах мне показывается устройство "Неизвестно: неизвестно" Используется альтернативный драйвер Processor microcode firmware for intel
<kg1am> Это нормально? при этом бук "подтормаживает" немного. Я понимаю что n3050 не сильно мощный проц, но все таки. Ютуб на 720 и 1080 вообще невозможно смотреть. Есть ли шанс что просто драйвер на процессор не встал?
<SKonst> :)
<kg1am> Систему, естественно, обновил по максимуму
<SKonst> kg1am, попробуй другой браузер
<kg1am> все равно неудовлетворительно, TOP показывает 100% загрузку что фаирфокса, что хромиума.
<kg1am> Как мне узнать, корректно ли определился процессор?
<andrex> lscpu
<andrex> ваще там не процессор я думаю а видящка
<kg1am> там все в одном, интергрированная. Проц определился верно. Только не понятно, он его бустит или нет.
<kg1am> А видео как определить?
<andrex> да ясен пень
<kg1am> lsGPU не пашет)
<andrex> lspci | grep VGA
<andrex> или както так
<kg1am> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21)
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> это шо за покемон
<kg1am> Значит, проц 2015 года настолько утиль и бук хлам?
<kg1am> intel celeron n3050
<kg1am> думаю, так называется видео в нем
<andrex> lshw -C video
<andrex> че там?
<kg1am> описание: VGA compatible controller
<kg1am>        продукт: Intel Corporation
<kg1am>        производитель: Intel Corporation
<kg1am>        физический ID: 2
<kg1am>        сведения о шине: pci@0000:00:02.0
<kg1am>        версия: 21
<kg1am>        разрядность: 64 bits
<kg1am>  
<kg1am>  
<mva> kg1am: что-то у тебя железо и вправду хлам
<mva> но 100% загрузки быть из-за браузера (если там не 100500 вкладок) не должно
<mva> впрочем, так же если не смотреть видео в FullHD
<kg1am> прекрасно, тут еще и вайфай отваливается( Продублируйте, пожалуйста последние сообщение, после моей пасты
<mva> попробуй выбрать 320p
<mva> 21:51:02           mva │ kg1am: что-то у тебя железо и вправду хлам
<mva> 21:51:20           mva │ но 100% загрузки быть из-за браузера (если там не 100500 вкладок) не должно
<mva> 21:51:41           mva │ впрочем, так же если не смотреть видео в FullHD
<mva> а что за вайфай там?
<mva> дай угадаю: broadcom? :)
<mva> по закону жанра :D
<mva> раз остальное - шлак, то и вайфай должен оказаться шлаком :)
<andrex> грят на 4.2.6 ведре эта фигня работает
<kg1am> Нет, реалтек сетевуха
<mva> kg1am: это проводная
<mva> а файля?
<mva> *вафля
<kg1am> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8739]
<kg1am> оно же
<andrex> модулей нет походу
<kg1am> Даже в мыслях при покупке бука не было, что в 2016 проц может не тянуть ютуб...
<mva> kg1am: хм... а ты его не с рук покупал?
<kg1am> нет, новый))
<mva> да что-то, вот, железо реально какое-то не айс
<mva> и сколько ты за него отдал?
<kg1am> 19990
<kg1am> Самый дешевый 14" делл
<kg1am> лу ладно, он, в принципе как печатная машинка и брался,
<kg1am> выдео буду крутить так
<kg1am> Последний вопрос. Как посмотреть, все ли устройства определились и работают нормально? что-то вроде панели управления есть?
<mva> kg1am: беда всех этих панелей управления в том, что они говорят неправду
<mva> kg1am: набери в консоли lspci -nn -k
<SergeyIT> поставь что-нибудь полегче - xubuntu или lubuntu
<mva> и посмотри kernel module напротив каждого девайса
<SergeyIT> можно проверить с лайва
<kg1am> Интерфейс вроде притерся. Все хорошо
<kg1am> Я сейчас сюда кину вывод, посмотрите, если не сложно
<andrex> хех за 20 лучше ток если на атлоне брать) а так все тоже гуано) если новый
<kg1am> qwe@qwe-Inspiron-14-3452:~$ lspci -nn -k
<kg1am> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2280] (rev 21)
<kg1am>     Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:06ac]
<kg1am>     Kernel driver in use: iosf_mbi_pci
<kg1am> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:22b1] (rev 21)
<andrex> там помоему чет должнобыть из разряда i9**
<mva> kg1am: не надо сюда кидать вывод
<andrex> !paste | kg1am
<mva> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> kg1am: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<kg1am> Это было ошибкой
<kg1am> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18103493/
<kg1am> Прошу прощения
<mva> kg1am: кстати
<mva> запусти glxgears из консоли
<kg1am> что такое
<mva> и понаблюдай за выводом
<kg1am> 300 фреймов, 60 фпс
<mva> норм
<andrex> да это ясен пень ибо у тя всинк вкл а моник 60 герц
<andrex> )
<mva> у меня на бродвеле в i7 так же
<mva> kg1am: а теперь сделай vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<mva> :)
<mva> andrex: там может быть и меньше, если совсем уж не вывозит :)
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> но это фз на чем так ибо жираф 2 у мну не просидал так низко даже)
<kg1am> 6700  фреймов и 1200 фпс
<mva> а у меня 8-9 кило фпс без всинка
<mva> впрочем, на то у меня и i7 ;)
<mva> так что, вроде, в пределах нормы
<mva> и надо разобраться с тем, какого лешего браузеры жрут по 100%
<mva> так что два вопроса:
<mva> 1) они жрут проц просто по факту открытия, или только на ютубе при просмотре HD-видео?
<kg1am> Если в браузере видео 1080 играет браузер жрет 100%
<mva> 2) профили чистые?
<kg1am> а так нормально, в пределах нормы
<mva> а
<mva> ну, 1080 и у меня на i5 в соседнем ноуте не вывозит
<mva> не переживай
<kg1am> Ладно) Не хочу показаться навязчивым. Пасту по ссылке смотрели? есть повод для волнения кроме этого?
<mva> нет
<mva> в смысле, повода нету
<kg1am> Это прекрасно.
<kg1am> Хоть что то нормально)
<mva> хотя я бы рекомендовал вместо Unity использовать Enlightenment
<mva> он менее требователен к ресурсам и летает  даже на совсем уж печатных машинках
<mva> (это на случай, если у тебя GUI тормозить начнёт)
<kg1am> выглядит неплохо.
<kg1am> но гуй вроед нормален
<kg1am> Спасибо большое, я пойду. Вы мне оченб помогли
<andrex> а в бунте все какоето "нормальное" кроме открыто коробки) кеды ваще ирные как не в себя)
<kg1am> ирные?
<kg1am> А, по производительностиюю
<andrex> жирные
<andrex> нет по обьему хотябы
<kg1am> А можно как-нибудь спровоцировать падение вайфая? а то я с этим буком в горы через неделю, не отелось бы неожиданностей
<andrex> http://www.dns-shop.ru/product/175695b50d733361/14-noutbuk-dexp-athena-t144-cernyj/ этот хлам у тя чтоли?
<mva> kg1am: а что тебе даст эта провокация? :)
<mva> // ¾твечя на вопрос: зависит от драйверов: у atheros - можно
<mva> специальный параметр в sysfs есть
<kg1am> http://www.dns-shop.ru/product/b7b2d28edf4d3330/14-noutbuk-dell-inspiron-3452-9855-cernyj/
<andrex> ой точнее http://www.dns-shop.ru/product/b7b2d28edf4d3330/14-noutbuk-dell-inspiron-3452-9855-cernyj/
<kg1am> e[e
<kg1am> ага
<andrex> лучшеб на амд взял
<andrex> )
<mva> (или вообще не брал в днс)
<andrex> угу
<kg1am> было 2 мысли. Читал что ДЕЛЛ прям для линуксов самое оно, прям всёИзКоробки. И второе хотел меньше 15"
<andrex> хотя там 4 ядерный есть) по такойже цене
<mva> интересно, если я покажу какой у меня ноут, меня камнями закидают? :D
<andrex> я ваще поражаюсь их ценам
<kg1am> у меня город 250к человек, выбор магазинов не велик)
<kg1am> mva: А показывай
<andrex> ну у мну hp probook4540 s с i7
<mva> https://market.yandex.ru/product/11160864
<andrex> хех тож ххотел мсю взять
<kg1am> =)) и у тебя там убунта?)
<andrex> ток не такую консую по тем временам еще)
<mva> гента, если честно
<mva> :)
<andrex> всмысле по цене
<andrex> вот за мой можно камнями
<andrex> ибо по железу так себе а стоит 40к
<kg1am> Сегодня сидел и думал, нафиг linux обывателю. Так и не придумал. Себе исключительно для расширения кругозора поставил, а остальным?
<mva> kg1am: если под "Linux" понимать ubuntu, то незачем
<andrex> девушки нехватает)
<mva> они из неё пытаются вторую венду сделать
<mva> что уже само по себе ущербная идея
<andrex> угу
<kg1am> обыватели?)
<mva> нет, Canonical
<mva> впрочем, они идут на поводу у этих самых обываетелей
<andrex> угу
<mva> которым просто нужна бесплатная венда, а в подробности они не вдаются
<andrex> понапихали туда всякой фигни
<andrex> своей и мс еще докучи
<mva> а вот лично у меня Gentoo по одной простой причине. Это один из немногих дистрибутивов, которые не пытаются быть умнее пользователя
<kg1am> Изначально хотел дебиан + ХFCE воткнуть, но с нуля не смог
<mva> на самом деле, принципиальная разница между дебианом и убунтой минимальна
<andrex> эм там же вроде есть инсталяшка с мордокрысой
<kg1am> не в плане установить мозгов нехватило, просто поставил и тупик. А дальше что?
<mva> мейнтейнеры большинства не-canonical'овых пакетов - зачастую одни и те же
<mva> кстати. kg1am попробуй sabayon
<andrex> да тут нада менять похлеще по пакетной системе
<mva> скачай их лайв и посмотри как и что
<mva> хотя у него та же проблема, что и у убунты
<mva> но он лучше только одной единственной вещью.
 * andrex смотрел не проникся но ифес такой на вендопользователя какраз
<mva> когда расширишь кругозор до достаточного уровня, превратить его в генту намного проще, чем обычную убунту :)
<kg1am> mva: не не не, я на баше про гентушников начитался, сейчас откровенно страншно. хотябы месяцок на убунте посижу, там буду думать
<mva> andrex: алсо, почти у любого DE интерфейс сродни вендовому
<andrex> да там не так страшно
<kg1am> ДЕ вообще не главное
<andrex> там помоему даже гуй есть к пакетному менеджеру
<mva> http://i.imgur.com/R6vNQ4u.png
<mva> хотя...
<mva> надо было K сменить на пингвина, как у меня раньше было
<andrex> mva: а к тому что всякие панели управления там чтоб по кнопкам жмакать) посути как в бунте
<mva> тогда бы не догадался :)
<kg1am> красиво
<andrex> кеды
<mva> я бы ещё скрин Ё показал, там почти точно так же. Только я сейчас сломал Ё :D Так что да, DE не главное :)
<kg1am> я заметил)
<andrex> догодался бы хотябы по значку с права
<mva> слева, может?
<andrex> хотя там даже не значек)
<kg1am> а по сути совместимость железа у убунты и генты одинаковая?
<andrex> а так да вон 10 винда почти как кеды блин
<andrex> с права
<SKonst> кто сказал генту? нада его срочно забанить
<andrex> три полоски то как оно зовется управление там виджетами панелями итд
<mva> @mode +b mva
<andrex> вобщем кому как а пятокеды мну понравилсь) в отличие от 4х
<mva> SKonst: так норм? :)
<mva> ;)
<andrex> mva: эт зачем?
<mva> andrex:   SKonst │ кто сказал генту? нада его срочно забанить
<SKonst> mva, норм )
<andrex> а нудык же вопросов больше нет)
<andrex> @mode -b mva
<andrex> войсахватит)
<mva> kg1am: плюс-минус одинаковая: основная масса драйверов на железо в ядре. А оно имеет общие корни и там и там. Разница может быть проприетарных в драйверах, которые ставятся отдельными пакетами. Но, как правило, если драйвер есть
<mva> в виде пакета под убунту, то и под генту пакет либо уже есть, либо в оверлеях, либо сделать как написать один простой баш-скрипт :)
<mva> вроде даже иногда бывают обратные ситуации
<kg1am> mva: я обязательно подумаю наэ этим)
<andrex> плюс с зависимостями не такая каша
<mva> когда под генту пакет есть, а под убунту - нету (ибо железка непопулярная)
<mva> и вот тогда всё плохо :)
<kg1am> Кстати, вы все осваивали методом тыка, или читали что нибудь? У меня был только карманный справочник Граннемана, интересно, но ничего прям развивающего
<andrex> когда я осваивал у мну ток хендбук был на dvd
<andrex> единственное чтиво)
 * mva как-то и не осваивал особо. С FreeBSD "натыкался" в своё время
 * mva с другой стороны, и Windows не осваивал, ибо за последние 20 лет она присутствовала только на полутора используемых девайсах
<andrex> вобще никсы такая штука что там методом тыка осваивает тока тот кто читать не умеет
<kg1am> Вот, опять. Ничего не делал, вайфай упал и поднялся сам. Самое интересное он не "отключался", просто интернет не работал и пакеты не ходили
<kg1am> не подскажете куда смотреть и где логи лежат?
<andrex> /varlog/messages или syslog...
<andrex> может у тя роутер такой хороший))
<mva> а там в этой вашей 16 убунте уже systemd?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> оно и в 15 было
<andrex> я уже путаться начал в них
<mva> если да, тогда смотреть в journalctl -xebf
<kg1am> хм... спросил у жены
<kg1am> у нее на буке такое же бывает
<kg1am> блин, а я тут панику развел...
<mva> ну, тогда, с бОльшей вероятностью дело в роутере
<mva> а там - смотреть в logread
<mva> // хотя, дай угадаю, там какой-нибудь D-Link DIR-300
<andrex> там смотреть как там написано)
<mva> ;)
<andrex> ага или tplink
<andrex> я тож хочу угадать
<andrex> я думаю там какоенить ребрендовое от ростелекома))
<andrex> на работе отваливался вафляй у них)
<andrex> точнее они воще намертво висли не принимали пакеты
<andrex> вроде работает а вроде и нета нет)
<andrex> и даже в вебморду фиг попадеш
<kg1am> mva: dir 315 мне без единого нарекания прослужил пару лет и был убит молнией. Сейчас Асус(
<andrex> причем меняли 3 штуки и увсех такой трабл)
<andrex> mva: не угадали)
<andrex> у асусов прошивки фигня полная
<mva> kg1am: а какой асус? // и как ты умудрился убить роутер молнией?
<mva> andrex: depends От модели
<kg1am> rt-n10e
<mva> сочувствую
<kg1am> на улице гром, ливень, молния жахнула, гром бухнул, проутер помер и больше не включился.
<kg1am> Да, роутер : A wireless client is deauthenticated
<kg1am>          wireless client is associated
<andrex> модет там какаянить настройка стоит типа ограничение на время сессии или как ее
<andrex> хотя вафля бы наверное отвалилась
<andrex> был у мну rt n 55 выкинул)
<kg1am> Да, ругают эти асусы именно за эти проблемы
<mva> у меня как-то wl500g асус так себя начинал вести только когда кондйр в блоке питания вздувался
<mva> :)
<andrex> клевый роутер че)
<andrex> особенно если прошить его чемнить)
<SergeyIT> rt-g32 без проблем лет 7
<andrex> помоему на open wrt под него куча всякого есть
<andrex> эх а я щас ток думаю че взять если нарою то 500 тый и возьму наверное) либо зухель. всякие dir 300 чет не охото
<andrex> пока сижу и с ноута расшариваю на остальных)
<andrex> или заделать ноут как роутер и купить другой ноут)
<andrex> клевый выйдет на генте и с 16 гигами рамы +2 винта)
<SergeyIT> и антенн побольше и подлиньше
<andrex> ага
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> сегодня был великий день - мва проснулся )
<tagezi> да, видел... только он не проснулся, а наконец перестал разговаривать на канале генты :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-30
<bel_ki> test
<ubuntuhelp> bel_ki, Понг.
<tagezi> утра
<artus> утря тагезя
<andrex> утра у них
<andrex> ну ну
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Groga> hello )))
<SergeyIT> где?
<tagezi> за что это mva медаль выдали?
<andrex> он сам себе выдал
<andrex> ибо флудил про генту)
<andrex> сконст сделал замечание)
<SergeyIT> страшно тут с вами (
<tagezi> уже и про генту нельзя пофлудить :)
<andrex> ну если чето комуто не нравится и он об этом бурчит нада принимать меры че)
<andrex> вот он и принял меры само убился почти) это я еще бан снял
<andrex> вот как так то на красношапке и протухший пхп
<andrex> llorephie1: плодишся
<andrex> ижна 5.3
<mva> andrex: чего хулиганишь? :)
<andrex> дак срок кончился)
<mva> хм
<mva> а это у меня кеды поехали, или правый альт у всех так себя ведёт, что в разных (us,ru) раскладках генерит разные модификаторы (тестирую на Alt+down_arrow)
<andrex> походу кеды поехали
<andrex> ждем третьего) и выясняем у кого)
<mva> ну, вот у меня левый альт вне зависимости от раскладки генерит  ^[[1;3B, а правый - в английской то же самое, а в русской - ^[[1;1B
<andrex> странно у мну что так что так одно и тоже
<andrex> а ннет
<andrex> тоже меняет цук
<andrex> а может потому что он у меня какойто не правильный альт
<andrex> alt gr
<bel_ki> раскладка такая
<bel_ki> это всё програмитсцо
<bel_ki> любая клавиша
<bel_ki> не помню где большой текстовый файл
<bel_ki> во всем клавишами
<andrex> капитошка?
<bel_ki> можно чтоп енетер был пролелом а пробел ентером
<Sergey_IT> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltGr_key
<bel_ki> я ставил белорусскую раскаладку и подгонял под себя клавишы типа горячии были
<andrex> mva походу так и нада)
<bel_ki> ну например можно было писать ломаным набором букв нажимая 1 клавишу
<bel_ki> всё это уехало в прошлое
<mva> вот только это мало отвечает на вопрос почему AltGr+⇓ в английской раскладке идентичен нажатию с простым альтом, а в русской - генерится другое
<mva> // видимо, просто авторы русской раскладки иксовой упоротые
<andrex> видать
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-01
<bel_ki> noexec на хомяк не работает когда пишешь bash /home/user/script
<bel_ki> тупо исполняется
<andrex> дак ты хоть в чем сделай и напиши также
<andrex> сделай в /bin)
<andrex> оно не должно ./воттак исполнятса
<bel_ki> так не исполняется
<andrex> когда +x на нем
<andrex> ну и все
<andrex> mva: чето у тя с настройками клавы не так видать) https://asciinema.org/a/4voyz3se4yeschvifm9epi8g9 а если композе на правый повешать то ваще не еагирует на альт как будто тупо стрелку давиш
<andrex> может какая ерундень там висит на правом
<andrex> че такая мертвость то
<andrex> ваще на всех русских чанах) одни иднусы остались даже поговорить нескем)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вы хотите поговорить об этом?
<andrex> банить я тебя однака буду
<andrex> психолог плохой ты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :(
<andrex> гг
<andrex> расстроил человека)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чую этиловыми парами в чат пахнуло
<andrex> я ваще не пить
<andrex> понил на)
<andrex> я наркоман
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кефирЪ?
<SergeyIT> так каникулы же
<andrex> tagezi: че куда убегал)
<tagezi> да клаву спиртом протирал, и случайно на ресер нажал :)
<SergeyIT> допротирался, наступил видимо
<SergeyIT> клаву спиртом протирать нельзя - пластик этого не любит
<tagezi> у меня алюминиевый корпус
<tagezi> и я думаю, спирт лучше чем перегнивший жир :)
<SergeyIT> ну ты и довел клаву
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-02
<bel_ki> как отключить чтоп не качало с репа то что стоит само кампилёное? в дебиане
<bel_ki> не моуг понять как это гуглить =((
<bel_ki> не могу*
<bel_ki> собрал сам а он вновь качает и ставит с репа
<bel_ki> #debian-ru нету канала =((
<mva> 1) #debian-russian
<mva> 2) hold
<mva> 3) грамотную речь (включая орфографию и пунктуацию) придумали не для того, чтобы замучить тебя на экзаменах, а для того, чтобы людям, которые читают твою писанину было проще понимать что ты пишешь и не напрягать мозг над
<mva> каждым словом. Будь добр, уважай их и пиши грамотно.
<bel_ki> перет "что" должна быть запятая
<bel_ki> =((
<mva> 1) нет, не всегда
<mva> 2) это никак не извиняет продолжение безграмотности
<bel_ki> <mva> зачем ты миня тролишь?
<bel_ki> это не школа
<bel_ki> это чатик
<bel_ki> сообщество токаво сообщество
<mva> я тебе уже сказал в самом начале: грамотная речь придумана не для школы, а для того, чтобы тебя было легче понимать и не напрягать мозг пытаясь распарсить что ты имеешь в виду. Поэтому отмазки "это не школа, это чатик" — не
<mva> валидны. А неграмотная речь — признак неуважения к собеседникам -> какое тогда может быть уважение (и желание помогать) по отношению к тебе?
<bel_ki> ты и так не помогаешь
<bel_ki> ты стоишь и навязчиво учишь миня, тому что ты считаешь правильным
<mva> ты ещё и в логику не можешь?
<mva> я тебе как раз и объяснил, почему _никто_ не помогает
<mva> потому что всем лень напрягать мозги в попытках распарсить кашу от того, кто их не уважает
<mva> (ну и к слову, если бы ты был внимательнее, то заметил бы, что я дал всю нужную информацию в самом начале, первыми двумя строками. Поэтому твоя фраза "не помогаешь" является наглой ложью)
<bel_ki> ты сам такой !!! начитнай предложени с заглавной буквы тогда уж
<bel_ki> не можем похватать умностью фраз и умелыми жестами рук, нам не нужно всё это чтобы друг друга понять
<bel_ki> похвастать*
<mva> сейчас икарус вызову
<mva> и мне вот что непонятно: ты до сих пор не заметил ответы на все твои вопросы в самом начале лога, или просто делаешь вид?
<bel_ki> начитнайте предложение с заглавной буквы, если вы живёте по правилам живите по правилам во всем
<bel_ki> к чему вы призываете?
<mva> а сходи-ка, сам открой учебник русского языка. И удивись: ВНЕЗАПНО, но предложения не всегда начинаются с заглавной буквы
<bel_ki> не надо меня учить правильности когда сам не правилен
<mva> надо
<bel_ki> в конце ставить ТОЧКА
<bel_ki> предложения
<mva> нет
<bel_ki> вот вижишь кто как хочет так и дрочит
<bel_ki> видишь*
<mva> дрочит - да
<bel_ki> если ты правилен
<bel_ki> буть правилен во всем
<mva> а пишет — так, чтобы другим было понятно, а не так, чтобы максимально усложнить
<mva> одно дело редкие (!!!) опечатки или единичные пропавшие знаки препинания. Другое — тотальная безграмотная быдланская речь
<bel_ki> mva> до ебись до дерева, что оно тут стоИт
<bel_ki> я тебе сказал живёшь по правилам живи во всем по ним
<mva> и что, то ты сказал?
<mva> ты король вселенной?
<mva> :(
<andrex> вай
<andrex> mva: буянит)
<Sasha_LV> При создании swap и home Тип нового раздела выбирать первичный или логический?
<Sasha_LV> на диске 2 партиции
<andrex> можно первичный
<andrex> можно логический
<andrex> как душе угодно
<andrex> второе если будет больше 4х
<Denver79> Что то последнюю неделю звук стало корёжить.. как металлом. У кого то ещё на 16.04 такое проявляется?
<Sergey_IT> звук выключен... противный он
<tagezi> наверное в любимой игрушке добавили новые звуковые эфекты
<Denver79> ручку громкости на колонке потрогал - вроде попустило.. Пробивает её жесть. Интересно, это исправимо?
<tagezi> нерепаять
<Sergey_IT> старый способ - стукнуть по корпусу
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-03
<bel_ki> mva извини меня я вчера не понял тебя сразу правильная комманда apt-mark hold, СПАСИБО
<andrex> хех
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> ы
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Sergey_IT> тебя не залило?
<tagezi> залило
<tagezi> тут такая грозень пол дня ходит кругами
<Sergey_IT> у нас коротенькая только была
<tagezi> в поход уезжаем.. жена первый раз за полярным кругом будет летом... жаль там будет облачно, не увидит как солнышко круги наворачивает (
<tagezi> 1
<tagezi> ой, не туда :)
<Sergey_IT> разгони облака, делов то
<tagezi> думаешь, если с веником бегать как ошпареный, они испугаются и убегут? :)
<Sergey_IT> так попробуй.... белых медведей резвлечешь ))
<tagezi> говорят их там нет, только песцы, полярные совы и зайцы :)
<Sergey_IT> зато грибы выше деревьев
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> угу, у меня собака через деревья там прыгает :)))
<Sergey_IT> хотя я там не был (. Друг 3 сезона на Надыме провел в экспедициях, рассказывал и кино показывал
<tagezi> мне нравиться тундра... по кино и форкам болото болотов, но когда по ней гуляешь, какая-то особая красота
<tagezi> но летом на лыжах там тяжело, так что не советую :)))
<Sergey_IT> не поеду, уговорил... а весной там красиво, когда все цветет, в кино видел
<tagezi> да, и осенью, когла всё становиться желто-красным... вообще мистика
<Sergey_IT> как тоя защита?
<tagezi> так она в понедельник была.. провалился с треском
<tagezi> поставили 4
<Sergey_IT> поздравляю! Дипломированных теперь в тундру отправляют?
<tagezi> не знаю.. я сам еду :)
<tagezi> хочу отдохнуть от всего, от работы, учебы, ЛО
<Sergey_IT> и правильно, ну их всех!
<tagezi> ятоже так на защите подумал, но из вежливости промолчал :)
<Sergey_IT> и нас туда же ))
<UNIm95> Черт.
<UNIm95> Исландия-франция 1-5
<tagezi> исланци так и не сняли коньки, наверное :)
<Sergey_IT> да молодцы исландцы
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-25
<Iksman> Здравствуйте! Кто в QT-приложениях понимает? Испортился интерфейс приложений у таких прог. GTK+ отлично отображаются.
<rapidsp> зайди в кде и почини
<tetragidroegg> приветствую
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-27
<Iksman> Здравствуйте!
<Iksman> Есть знатоки Openbox'а в онлайне?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это тебе на lubuntu надо, у них коробка.
<Iksman> Хочу на клавишу назначить команду "sudo brightnessctl set +100", поместив её в файл rc.xml. Команда выполняется через sudo, а как в файл вписать пароль для sudo?
<siffodap> Добавь пользователя в группу sudo и поправь /etc/sudoers
<siffodap> Iksman: то есть, тебе не нужно "вписывать" пароль, достаточно разрешить пользователю запускать sudo без пароля
<Iksman> Такое разрешение не навредит системе, а то у меня руки кривоваты? :)
<siffodap> Разрешение - нет, кривые руки - да.
<Iksman> Благодарю, всех! Получилось. :)
<Iksman> Теперь с горячих клавиш подсветка регулируется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется наоборот, разрешить запускать brightnessctl без sudo. sudo bit кажется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по крайней мере для hdtemp тфк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *так
<UNIm95> Нород. Кто с DBeaver работал?  как ему скорми драйвера баз данных скачанные с другой машины?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-29
<SergeyIT> re
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-30
<draftdark> Пожалуйста напомните как посмотреть список всех каналов на сервере?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-28
<Sergey_IT> Чего молчим? Осень скоро
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-29
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-22
<SergeyIT> вот и вышел на работу...
<andrex> я с нее еще даже не уходил
<SergeyIT> так нас в карантин выгнали... 3 месяца не был
<andrex> ааа вот из за кого зимние каникулы укоротили))
<SergeyIT> да вроде еще не укоротили
<SKonst> SergeyIT, ну и как после карантина на работе?
<SergeyIT> SKonst: нормально, запускаю оборудование
<SKonst> SergeyIT, 3 месяца выключенное стояло?
<SergeyIT> почти выключенное
<SergeyIT> кстати, упграйд xubuntu 20.04 - 776 пакетов
<SKonst> что хоть за оборудование?
<SergeyIT> РЭМ
<SKonst> яннп
<SKonst> wtf?
<SKonst> РЭБ знаю. РЭМ как-то нет
<SergeyIT> да... в гугле не найдешь (( - растровый электронный микроскоп
<SKonst> ого
<SKonst> учоный? )
